#ubuntu-es 2011-10-24
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> Nesecito ayuda urgentemente!
<RRejun> Instale el ubuntu 11.10 en la pc de un amigo, y lo hice con el sistema window xp ya instalado, el ubuntu lo ejecute dentro de el live de ubuntu, de instalarlo reinicie y ya no puedo entrar a windows y habia mucha informacion importante alli, como recupero eso!???
<RRejun> Quien me puede ayudar por favor?
<RRejun> Hola
<RRejun> quien me puede ayudar
<RRejun> estoy en una emergencia
<gnumux> hola
<gnumux> hola
<gnumux> de Paraguay
<gnumux> hola a todos
<gnumux> alguen podria ayudarme con un problemita del Gnome en Ubuntu
<gnumux> el tema es lo siguiente
<gnumux> por que los formularios aparecen muy largos en las paginas web
<gnumux> ??
<gnumux> alguien sabe como resolver ese prroblema
<gnumux> si sabe por favor si puede decirme
<corretico_> hola, buenas noches
<corretico_> tengo una consulta
<corretico_> es posible iniciar Ubuntu 11.10 con el escritorio de forma tradicional??
<Andres-kain> gnumux a que formularios te refieres?
<Andres-kain> corretico_ te refieres sin unity?
<corretico_> en la version anterior a 11.10 uno seleccionaba si queri Ubuntu Classic o Ubuntu Unit (creo que asi se llama)... en 11.10 podria hacerse lo mismo?
<corretico_> exacto
<corretico_> es que mi esposa se esta haciendo un mundo con Unity
<corretico_> jejeje
<gnumux> me refiero a los formularios de las paginas web
<Andres-kain> pues creo que no, pq es una version de gnome-shell antigua. lo que puedes hacer es lo siguiente:
<gnumux> por ejemplo, cuando acedo a culquier pagina web que contenga algun formulario ya sea de login los formularios salen muy largos
<gnumux> eso me pasa con el firefox pero no sucede con el chrome
<corretico_> te sigo Andres
<gnumux> no se si me explico Andres-kain
<Andres-kain> pero cogido con pinzas: instalar en el centro de software xubuntu (xfce)o luubuntu (lxde) y al iniciar sesion elgir este modo tal y como antes hacias.
<corretico_> dejame contarte cual es el problema que tengo a lo mejor es un bug por alli que ya tiene solucion...
<Andres-kain> gnumux ahora estoy contigo.
<gnumux> culquier pagina web que contenga algun formulario ya sea de login los formularios salen muy largos
<corretico_> por alguna razon cuando ella inicia skype, abre la ventana de skype y todo bn, pero lo minimiza y este desaparece del launch
<Andres-kain> gnumux... lo siento lei tu pregunta pero no te puedo ayudar. solo uso firefox por lo que no puedo comparar. puedes instalar cromium en ubuntu si te resulta mas facil.
<Andres-kain> ahhh corretico_ tengo solucion para skype.
<corretico_> uuuy Andres, que bn
<gnumux> si yo utilizo el firefox, justamente con ese navegador los formularios de todas las paginas que accedo aparecen muy largas
<Andres-kain> cuando tengas skype abierto hazle clic izquierdo y dile que se quede en launch pa siempre.
<Andres-kain> eso puede solucionar problema.
<corretico_> excelente, valida solucion
<corretico_> voy hacerlo porque me tiene loco mi esposa
<corretico_> jejeje
<corretico_> y ya le he logrado mantener 2 annos en Ubuntu como para que me pida un rollback to Windows
<Andres-kain> gnumux me pasas pagina de formularios q aparece largos?
<Andres-kain> la verdad q de formularios se poco.
<gnumux> ok, igualmete gracias por la atencion Adres-kain
<corretico_> gracias Andres
<corretico_> un saludo
<luis_> hola necesito urgente un manual en lo posible un pdf para administrar un servidor 10.04 lts por favor
<khalid_> hola amigos algienmi puede de ser como puedo instalar una arch con genom 3
<prpcl> <khalid_> hola amigos algienmi puede de ser como puedo instalar una arch con genom 3 <-- te refieres a archlinux?
<khalid_> si
<prpcl> #archlinux-es
<prpcl> ;)
<prpcl> ahí te podrán ayudar
<khalid_> gracias
<RRejun> Hola
<khalid_> por que en ubuntu sale todo comprar --?
<khalid_> por que no se puede actualizar An upgrade from 'natty' to 'maverick' is not supported with this tool.
<arandamolina> hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola arandamolina
<arandamolina> les cuento que he perdido los efectos de escritorio compiz, voy a Apariencia y me dice que no se encuentras controladores, esto es raro porque hasta ayer tenía todos los efectos
<ivedci89-desktop> luis_:  http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/manuales/
<arandamolina> estoy utilizando ubuntu 10.04, alguien sabe de alguna actualización o algo que produjera esto?
<arandamolina> les cuento que he perdido los efectos de escritorio compiz, voy a Apariencia y me dice que no se encuentras controladores, esto es raro porque hasta ayer tenía todos los efectos
<arandamolina> estoy utilizando ubuntu 10.04, alguien sabe de alguna actualización o algo que produjera esto?
<arandamolina> z z z z z z z z z z
<ivedci89-desktop> ahi agregué más cocitas luis_   esta todo en mi propio servidor
<luis_> ok lo bajo gracias
<atl> Se danhan los archivos si se copian de una particion de ubuntu a una en windows?
<debsan> atl, no
<atl> bien
<pretorian> Hi
<pretorian> ubuntu es una buena opcion para instalar a un notebook
<pretorian> ?
<GridCube> pretorian, pues claro
<GridCube> yo abogo por xubuntu, pero eso es porque soy fan :P
<atl> es posible instalar unity en xubuntu?
<m4v> atl: xubuntu es ubuntu pero con xfce, si instalás unity es casi como usar ubuntu directamente
<m4v> no?
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches a todos
<Lithos84> tabunet: Hola.
<tabunet> Lithos84: Nada solo estaba saludando como debe ser en cualquier sitio y aprovechando a probar a conectarme desde Pidgin, tengo que decir que está chulo y más aún cuando tienes GnomeShell y las notificaciones integradas de Pidgin. Cuando me has mencionado ha saltado una notificación donde directamente ya te podía responder aunque estuviera en otra aplicación ;)
<Lithos84> tabunet: (^^)b
<unikone> hola
<unikone> hay aguien?
<unikone> enserio nadie?xD
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<unikone> hola fzeta
<fernando_> ola
<Tiffon> nas
<palmagro> cultureplex
<ivedci89-desktop> porque nunca quedan guardados las configuraciones que le hago a mi VLC en ubuntu 10.04???
<rat0ncit0> Hola
<rat0ncit0> ¿Va a tener lugar la Ubuntu Open Week en español?
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, ni idea... ¿problemas de permisos a lo mejor?
<ivedci89-desktop> es lo que se me ocurre, pero no se como solucionarlo.. o sea, cómo le digo a VLC que guarde todo en mi carpeta personal que sí tiene permisos
<ivedci89-desktop> cousteau:
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, no debería hacer falta
<ivedci89-desktop> por ejemplo no me guarda ni los favoritos ni las configuraciones de ecualizador...
<ivedci89-desktop> me revienta que haga eso... a veces me saca la paciencia
<cousteau> hmm, en mi carpeta de config del vlc sólo hay un directorio "skins"
<ivedci89-desktop> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea que hace las configuraciones en otro directorio... el cual no debe tener permisos
<cousteau> ... .config/vlc creo
<cousteau> ls -lR .config/vlc
<ivedci89-desktop> voe y busco, luego comento..
<cousteau> apareces como dueño en todos?
<cousteau> (también   ls -ld .config/vlc   )
<ivedci89-desktop> perdon cousteau tuve que salir... cómo hago eso? que hacen esos comandos?
<cousteau> te darán info del directorio de config y su contenido
<cousteau> si pone tu nombre de usuario es que es tuyo, si pone "root" es que has usado sudo cuando no era
<ivedci89-desktop> drwx------ 2 ivan ivan 4096 2011-10-24 00:43 .config/vlc
<cousteau> hmm, pues creo que bien
<cousteau> y el otro?
<cousteau> también pone "ivan ivan" en todas las líneas?
<ivedci89-desktop> (no entiendo nada)  "ivan" es el usuario administrador aca, yo!
<cousteau> el usuario realmente administrador es root, lo que pasa es que ivan tiene permisos de convertirse en root
<ivedci89-desktop> espero no inundar el canal:
<ivedci89-desktop> .config/vlc:
<ivedci89-desktop> total 84
<ivedci89-desktop> -rw-r--r-- 1 ivan ivan  2026 2011-10-24 00:43 vlc-qt-interface.conf
<ivedci89-desktop> -rw------- 1 ivan ivan 78788 2011-10-24 00:43 vlcrc
<ivedci89-desktop> ah bueno! cousteau  esa no me la sabía..
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/ipp/Pantallazo222.png  cousteau
<cousteau> uoo! qué increíble velocidad tiene hoy mi internete
<cousteau> hmm sí, son todos tuyos... no debería haber probleo
<cousteau> *problemo
<cousteau> (ya escribo hasta las faltas de ortografía con faltas de ortografía)
<ivedci89-desktop> jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> suele ocurrir
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces poruqe no me guarda nada de las cfg
<ivedci89-desktop> no entiendo che
<ivedci89-desktop> yo estaria conforme con que me guarde la configuracion que le hago al ecualizador grafico
<julio> buen dia
<julio> q tal como estan me podrian ayudar con mi video en ubuntu 11.10
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno ... de todos modos GRACIAS cousteau un salud-o!
<julio> cousteau, una pregunta como podria arreglar el video de mi equipo en un principio funcionaba bien con el driver privativo, pero ahora no arranca con el kernel 3 con la version anterior 2.xxx funciona q puede ser?
<cousteau> julio, que no se habrá instalado bien el driver en el nuevo kernel, no sé
<cousteau> prueba el kernel antiguo
<julio> cousteau, en ubuntu 11.04 no me funcionaba siempre el driver
<julio> cousteau, pero cuando lo actualice a 11.10 ya me funcionaba normal
<julio> cousteau, pero desde la anterior semana ya me dejo de funcionar otra vez pero con el kernel del 11.04 me funciona por q puede ser?
<cousteau> ni idea, la verdad
<rat0ncit0> julio, si no aportas más datos, dificilmente te podrán ayudar
<utilitarios> hola a todos
 * cousteau se pira
<utilitarios> puedo solicitarles una orientacion acerca de un sistema operativo linux para mi servidor proliant que queremos para compartir archivos que puedan ser abiertos desde laptops con windows 7 y queremos tambien que el servidor tenga linux y haga backup diario a esos archivos en otros disco que le conectaremos
<utilitarios> la orientacion es empezar por la distribucion que me aconsejen
<utilitarios> hola alguien???
<utilitarios> alguien por aqui?
<omikron4> utilitarios: a este hora esta dificil el tema
<gema> utilitarios: hombre, estando en el canal que estamos, yo te recomendaria ubuntu server
<gema> xDDD
<tuxGentoo> holas buenas
<gema> pero utilitarios, mirate la compatibilidad con tu hardware
<utilitarios> ubuntu server
<utilitarios> buena opcion cierto
<tuxGentoo> estoy buscando algun programa para convertir de flash video a MP4 p algun otro formato
<utilitarios> queremos es compartir archivos que la gente pueda abrir las carpetas del server y ejecutar los archivos y trabajarlos alli mismo
<ivedci89-desktop> dómde se guardan las configuraciones del vino-preferences ???
<utilitarios> y ademas automatizar los backups
<gema> utilitarios: siempre que tu hardware sea compatible
<gema> eso deberias poder hacerlo con cualquier distro
<utilitarios> pues es un hp ml110 g7 imposible que no, igual que hardware necesito mas que quede bien la tarjeta de red jeejej solo con eso ya el servidor queda mas que listo
<gema> utilitarios: no puedes hacer pruebas?
<gema> quiero decir, utilitarios, cuanto tiempo tienes para hacer el cambio? o es una maquina nueva?
<utilitarios> una maquina nueva
<utilitarios> realmente desde que funcione la tarjeta de red no hay problema, ni el video ni el sonido ni nada mas necesito
<gema> entonces yo de ti me bajaria una iso de ubuntu server, no de la ultima distro, sino de la estable
<gema> y lo probaria en el server
<gema> con un poco de suerte ira perfecto
<omikron4> tuxGentoo:  ussa en consola ffmpeg
<tuxGentoo> omikron4: gracias por responderme pero no hay algo grafico ?
<omikron4> tuxGentoo: y si quieres mas o lo quieres en grafico, en synaptic tienes un frontendo para ffmpeg
<utilitarios> bueno pero adicionalmente que programas son utiles para usar con el ubuntu server para compartir archivos y para hacer backups
<ivedci89-desktop> dónde se guardan las configuraiones de mi escritorio remoto? vino-server
<arp-> abri una terminal
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<arp-> pone: ls -als
<arp-> y fijate si tenes algun directorio o archivo oculto, referente a vnc
<ivedci89-desktop> no veo nada asi...
<ivedci89-desktop> te explico arp- :
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo un equipo lejos con al cual tengo acceso al ssh
<ivedci89-desktop> pero necesito ahora ver y no esta configurado el vino-server
<arp-> talvez ni se inicio el servicio
<ivedci89-desktop> y si intento configurar desde vino-preferences a traves del ssh -X user@IP  no me deja... me sale muchos errores
<arp-> no uso ese server
<ivedci89-desktop> y cual es mejor?
<arp-> uso un vnc tradicional
<ivedci89-desktop> necesito uno que nadie se de cuenta que estoy mirando mi equipo, o sea si hay un usuario que ni se entere...
<arp-> j0
<arp-> supongo que alguno que te esconda el icono
<ivedci89-desktop> veré qué hago...
<ivedci89-desktop> si fuera windows es tan facil esto!!jaja
<ivedci89-desktop> pero en linux ocultar algo es casi imposible
<palmagro> j #cultureplex
<Guest63485> alguien?
<compiz> como confirguro los permiso de usuarios en el escritorio? porque en el menu de configuracion del sistema- cuentas de usuario no me salen los previlegios
<compiz> uso ubuntu 11.10
<fosco_> los permisos se aplican sobre los archivos
<fosco_> no sobre los usuarios
<compiz> XD, bueno a eso me queria referir
<fosco_> pues entonces no se que haces buscando en el menú de usuarios
<fosco_> los permisos se cambian desde el gestor de archivos
<compiz> es que el problema que tengo es que instale ubuntu 11.10 y cuando quiero entrar a mi cunta que tenia en ubuntu 11.4 no me deja entrar me manda de regreso al LOGIN ,
 * dannyLopez sale a almorzar
<fosco_> compiz, no creo que sea un tema de permisos
<fosco_> más bien parece que algún programa básico para el escritorio está fallando
<fosco_> inicia sesion con Ubuntu 2D
<Zuhaitz> Hola, ¿alguno que se haya compilado los gnome extensions?
<fosco_> a ver si así puedes entrar
<Zuhaitz> Gnome shelll extensions
<fosco_> Zuhaitz, yo uso directamente las del PPA
<Zuhaitz> Ya, pero prefiero compilarmelo, no me gustan las fuentes no oficiales de software
<Zuhaitz> :-)
<compiz> y que podria hacer entonces fosco_?
<Zuhaitz> Me dan yuyu, fosco_
<fosco_> compiz, lo primero ver si entras
<fosco_> Zuhaitz, ontonces en eso no puedo ayudarte, yo uso las del PPA
<Zuhaitz> jeje
<compiz> fosco_ no me deja entrar , trata de entrar pero me regresa otra ves a las cuentas de usuarios
<fosco_> compiz, lo has probado con la sesion Ubuntu 2d?
<compiz> mmmm nop
<fosco_> pues venga, pruebalo
<Zuhaitz> Joer, Unity 2D es realmente inusable...
<Zuhaitz> No se puede pasar de Gnome 2 a eso hombre...
<Zuhaitz> Si ya la version 3D es criticable, la 2D es lenta de cojo....
<Zuhaitz> :-)
<Zuhaitz> Las prestaciones de Gnome 2 son muy superiores...
<Zuhaitz> Y va mucho mas suave
<Zuhaitz> Gnome shell o Unity, pero Unity 2D... :-/
<Zuhaitz> No xD
<compiz> ok , antes de eso tengo una duda sobre mi dirver de video, en controladores addicionales me salen 1- controlador de graficos fglrx propietarios ati/amd  (post-lanzamiento)  y  controlador de graficos fglrx propietarios ati/amd
<compiz> cual de esos dos tendria que instalar_
<compiz> ?
<GeeKHA> saludos amigos ubunteros
<GeeKHA> tengo un problemita y es que intslae ubuntu y Windows xp en una computadora
<fosco_> compiz, no tienes q instalar nada a menos q lo necesites
<GeeKHA> pero cuando accedo a un sistema se desconfigura la red del otro
<fosco_> empieza por probar lo q te he dicho
<GeeKHA> alguien sabe como puedo arreglar ese problema fosco_
<GeeKHA> uBOTu-fr,
<GeeKHA> azazl, arp- bencer BoF carnau deavid
<fosco_> GeeKHA, lo que hagas en un sistema operativo no afecta al otro
<fosco_> seguramente el error está en otro sitio
<compiz> ok grax fosco_ voy a probar que tal
<azazl> GeeKHA, creo que recordar que cuando configuras la red en ubuntu hay una casilla de verificación en la parte de abajo de la ventana, que activa esa red para todos los usuarios, márcala a ver que tal
<GeeKHA> ok dejame ver azazl
<GeeKHA> azazl, si no fuese eso.? esta activada la desactive a ver
<azazl> pues sinceramente, no lo sé, yo cuando configuro la red para un usuario se queda guardada y configurada
<GeeKHA> en ubuntu funciona pero en Windows se le fue la red
<azazl> otra cosa es que te pida un password para desbloquear la cartera de contraseñas, que es lo que creo que hace esa casilla de verificación, no pedir pass para la configuración guardada
<azazl> ah!
<shane2peru> una pregunta, como pudo usar Kopete con las letras en español?  áíóú ahora no están correctos.
<ivedci89-desktop> dónde se encuentra el sonido de inicio de sedsion de ubuntu? deseo cambiarlo...
<Zuhaitz> Hola, ¿alguno que se haya compilado los gnome shell extensions?
<Andres-kain> ivedci89-desktop sigues ahi?
<ivedci89-desktop> siiii
<ivedci89-desktop> quien eres?
<Andres-kain> esta en sistema >preferencias>sonido
<ivedci89-desktop> ah
<Andres-kain> lo encontraste? si alguien sabe como hacerlo en xubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> uh  no se para que no encuentro nada...
<ivedci89-desktop> Andres-kain:  no habla sobre el sonido de inicio de sesion..
<ivedci89-desktop> no dice nada las preferencias de sonido sopbre eso
<Andres-kain> aps pues lo siento... me lo dijeron de  desde otro canal.
<Andres-kain> ivedci89-desktop perdona.
<ivedci89-desktop> si, todo bien
<diosmi> Andres-kain:
<diosmi> soy ivedci89 desde otra PC
<Ignacio> Hola
<Andres-kain> bueno diosmi hasta otra. adios!
<Guest27501> Hola alguien del ot podria levantar el veto que hay sobre el proxy que uso , teniendo presente que es de los pocos proxies anonimos que se ofrencen en los repos de ubuntu
<Guest27501> ya veo que el tema interesa
<Guest27501> me voy saludos: #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Andres-kain> a punto de actualizar xubuntu...
<Andres-kain> 21:37 hora local
<Andres-kain> desactivado paquetes terceros 21:39
<Andres-kain> use alt+boton izq raton para ver aceptar actualizaciones: ventana demasiado grande para mi netbook.
<Andres-kain> descargando... hora local 21:45 380 de 1458 ya descargados.
<diosmi> estoy en ubuntu 10.04 y en mi notebook tengo ubuntu 11.04, cómo hago para actualizar solamente tomboy y UbuntuOne a la nueva version acá...
<diosmi> ?
<chilicuil> diosmi: mmm, se me ocurre que copiando los .debs de la version 11.04 a la 10.04 y esperando que no tenga dependencias imposibles de resolver.., cosa que dudo, otra forma es encontrar un ppa que haga .debs para tomboy/UbuntuOne, si tal cosa existe, seria la mejor forma
<diosmi> cómo un ppa?
<diosmi> quiero probar eso si me ayudas
<diosmi> no entiendo mucho
<diosmi> chilicuil: gracias
<Andres-kain> diosmi resuelto?
<diosmi> nono
<diosmi> no Andres-kain
<diosmi> todavia no resuelvo nada
<Andres-kain> no creo que te entienda bien el problema... te digo lo que tengo yo entre n900 y xubuntu
<Andres-kain> y ubuntu10.04
<Andres-kain> instale tomboy en los ubuntus y conboy en movil.
<Andres-kain> luego en el xubuntu y n900 tuve q elegir servidor
<Andres-kain> https://one.ubuntu.com/notes
<Andres-kain> y puse mi nobre de usuario y clave de ubuntu one.
<Andres-kain> luego di a actualizar para synconizar
<Andres-kain> hay q tener cuidado y no escribir dos a la vez.
<Andres-kain> diosmi responde eso a tu pregunta?
 * Unknow Saludos!
<Andres-kain> hola
<diosmi> Andres-kain:
<Andres-kain> si?
<diosmi> probare con ello y comento!
<Andres-kain> ok, estare un rato mas ya me diras...
<Andres-kain> 1282 archivos de 1458 descargados para actualizar xubuntu de 11.04 a 11.10!
<Andres-kain> la traduccion de configuracion gdm esta rara... la debconf falla
<Andres-kain> sigo instalando! elegi lightgm
<jahdyestroh> saludos a todos, alguien ha implementado gnu/linux en colegios?
<Andres-kain> segun tengo entendido en guadalix tienen una version de ubuntu.
<Andres-kain> y en ubuntu-uk lista mail hay un grupo q esta ayudando a colegios a usar software libre.
<Andres-kain> jahdyestroh pero no yo personalmente
<jahdyestroh> se agradece: Andres-kain
<dylan66> aqui en uruguay han instlado fedora 11 en las pc para los niños y ubuntu en los liceos
<jahdyestroh> ke tal ha sido la respuesta de los usuarios: dylan66
<dylan66> se han adaptado bien
<dylan66> las olpc andan un poco lentas con gnome
<jahdyestroh> ke version de ubuntu ocupan?
<dylan66> pasa a offtopic
<dylan66> ubuntu-es-offtopic
<corretico> hola gente
<corretico> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<corretico> tengo un problema
<corretico> en Ubuntu 11.10
<corretico> cuando ejecuto skype todo anda perfecto
<corretico> pero minimizo la aplicacion y esta desaparece del escritorio y de todo lado
<corretico> tengo skype anclado al lanzador, sin embargo cuando le doy nuevamente click, me abre una ventana nueva y me dice que ya hay una instancia ejecutandose
<corretico> en ubuntu 11.04 skype se quedaba en el panel superior pero en 11.10 ya no aparece alli
<corretico> alguna forma hacer que siempre quede en el panel de arriba?
<macram> corretico puedes probar http://robersoft.blogcindario.com/2011/10/00032-habilitar-area-de-notificacion-systray-para-aplicaciones-en-ubuntu-11-10.html
<corretico> macram, voy a revisar el link. gracias de antemano
<mrkcc> alguien sabe como instalar librerias servlets desde repositorio
<mrkcc> una pregunta cuando instalo el jdk debe de instalarse las librerías de servlets
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-25
<unikone> hola
<unikone> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien sabe exactamente dónde se encuentra el sonido ése de arranque del ubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> deseo cambiarlo..
<granjero> Instale ubuntu server, luego gnome-shell, luego xinit. Cuando doy startx me dice que no se puede iniciar sesion ubuntu. Alguna sugerencia
<granjero> Me falta ubunb
<granjero> Ubuntu-desktop?
<kurama10> mas bien no te faltara intalar el servidor X
<granjero> Que paquete seria x-window-core no aparece
<granjero> Xorg ya instale
<chilicuil> granjero: checa en /var/log/Xorg.*log*
<chilicuil> granjero: tambien podrias dar un poco mas de detalles sobre los errores que da startx
<HERNAN> hola a todos
<HERNAN> mi notebook tiene una ati 4200 mobility radeon como puedo instalar el driver propietario... gracias
<Unknow> Sistema - Administración -COntroladores adicionales.
<HERNAN> porque cuando estoy instalando el driver de mi ati me sale un error estoy en 64bits :S
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches
<tabunet> tengo un problemilla no es con ubuntu específicamente pero a lo mejor me podríais ayudar ayudar
<tabunet> El otro día instalé conky colors en ubuntu siguiendo esta guía http://goo.gl/eQz54 junto con los sensores de temperatura lm-sensors
<tabunet> Lo tengo funcionando perfectamente, mi problema es que el otro día me descargué esta extensión para el monitorear el sistema en Gnome Shell http://goo.gl/6jRSH y la parte de la temperatura no me deja elegir los sensores, si veis la siguiente captura no coinciden los valores de la extensión que está despplegada con los de conky http://imgur.com/z0Hc7  He abierto dconf-editor para ver si lo podía solucionar desde ahí y creo q
<tabunet> El problema es que no se el fichero de salida de los sensores de lm-sensors para cambiar por el que viene por defecto
<esteban__> holas
<esteban__> alguien me ayuda
<n-iCe> aquí alguien vive?
<n-iCe> no puedo correr unetbootin algun otro programa para crear un iso en una usb y bootearlo?
<esteban__> alguien me ayuda
<utilitarios> feliz noche a todos
<utilitarios> bueno aca es de noche
<utilitarios> me decidi por ubuntu server y me gustaria poder saber todo sobre como montarlo para usarlo como un servidor de archivos, de word excel pdf para compartirlos en una red
<utilitarios> y como tiene un disco secundario poder automatizarlo para que haga backups sobre esos archivos.
<utilitarios> gracias
<chilicuil> utilitarios: puedes utilizar samba para compartir archivos en red, y puedes crear un script (cp, rsync, tar, etc) y agregarlo a cron para automatizar el backup, otras soluciones de backup incluyen bacula, amanda, o puedes subirlos a la nube con UbuntuOne o dropbox
<erikrocha> Buenas, comunidad
<erikrocha> Alguien que tenga a la mano un post sobre como compartir archivos entre ubuntu y windowsXP
<Unknow> Un post? Con UBuntu puedes ver los archivos que tengas en Guindows.
<erikrocha> xD, tengo corriendo a windowsXP sobre VirtualBOX
<erikrocha> Necesito pasarle un archivo por red
<Unknow> Samba.
<erikrocha> Justo estoy documentandome al respecto :P
<oxi> hola
<Andres-kain> xubuntu 11.10! bien!
<gartuz> hola
<gartuz> Si yo quisiera crear una consola de video juego a partir de Ubuntu... No podria usar imagenes con Derechos de Autor
<dnlsrl> Buenas noches.
<SadlyMistaken> Hola, a ver si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar. Hoy me apetecía usar GIMP 2.7.3 que en la pagina oficial se descarga como archivo tar.bz2, lo he convertido a .deb con alien... y bueno, lo he instalado pero ahora no aparece por ningun lado.. dice que está instalado pero no lo puedo usar
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken, alien no hace magia
<fosco_> si ese tar.bz2 no era un paquete binario instalable alien no podrá hacer nada
<fosco_> seguramente ese paquete son fuentes para compilar
<SadlyMistaken> uhm
<flypp> igual está instalado, pero lo que no se han creado son los lanzadores del menú
<flypp> escribe en una terminal "gimp" y pulsa tabulador un par de veces para ver qué comandos ejecutables hay disponibles
<SadlyMistaken> claro, pero si dice que lo ha instalado, pero no aparecen lanzadores, ni yendo a la terminal y escribiendo GIMP se lanza
<Mikelevel> hasta donde yo se alien convierte .rpm en .deb
<Mikelevel> no los tar.bz2
<SadlyMistaken> ok... flypp a ver si eso del tabulador hace algo
<Mikelevel> de todos modos... q tiene de malo la version del apt?
<SadlyMistaken> flypp el tabulador no hace nada en mi terminal...
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken, que pasa, no te ha gustado mi respuesta?
<SadlyMistaken> Mikelevel bueno, yo quería probar el GIMP en pantalla completa.. solo eso.. me apetecía.
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_: oye, si te he respondido fosco_ te he dicho que si mostraba como que lo estuviese instalando... por eso pienso que alien si hizo buen trabajo.
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_ no te enfades anda..
<Mikelevel> SadlyMistaken~ http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/08/instalando-gimp-273-aqui-llega-la.html
<Mikelevel> mira q sencillico
<Mikelevel> metes un ppa y lo instalas desde ahi
<SadlyMistaken> a ver..
<SadlyMistaken> yo eso no lo he encontrado en la página oficial...
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> voy a probar, gracias Mikelevel, fosco_ y flypp
<Mikelevel> es que hay q buscar un poco por todas partes
<flypp> en la página oficial sólo está el código fuente
<flypp> es necesario compilarlo
<SadlyMistaken> si flypp pero como no se compilar, por eso usé ALIEN..
<flypp> alien no compila. Alien lo que hace es convertir un paquete auto-instalable rpm al formato *.deb
<Mikelevel>  SadlyMistaken compilar es cuestion de leer
<Mikelevel> descomprimes y lees el README q tiene dentro lo q sea
<Mikelevel> y ya
<SadlyMistaken> si ya, lo de "make" "./compile" etc.. pero luego si lo quiero desinstalar si no tiene un uninstall el programa.. al menos con los .deb es más sencillo desinstalar las cosas
<flypp> para desinstalar te vas al directorio donde has descomprimido el código fuente y escribes "sudo make uninstall"
<SadlyMistaken> siempre y cuando tenga uninstall el programa..
<SadlyMistaken> pero si no lo tiene?
<flypp> SadlyMistaken, al compilar se definen qué acciones se realizarán al instalar (básicamente, mover los binarios y otros archivos a su sitio y crear los enlaces simbólicos necesarios). El make uninstall hace el trabajo inverso
<flypp> es el trabajo inverso. Si funciona "make install" funcionará el "make uninstall"
<SadlyMistaken> ok.
<SadlyMistaken> gracias.
<SanadorHerido> hola..necesito una pequeña ayudita con Ubuntu....no logro transferir toda la configuracion de root a otra cuenta...
<SanadorHerido> me canse de buscar en inet y nada
<fosco_>  no hay usuario root en ubuntu
<fosco_> que quieres traspasar exactamente?
<SanadorHerido> adduser usuario...adduser usuario root...adduser usuario admin...solo me falta la configuracion de por ejemplo gnome de root..pasarlo a usuario..
<SanadorHerido> estoy en Back TRack 5
<SanadorHerido> UBUntu 10.04
<fosco_> backtrack no es ubuntu
<SanadorHerido> deje todo bonito..pero en la cuenta root...el tema agregue otro usuario...cuando inicia esta todo como al principio...
<SanadorHerido> Esta basada en la distro Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid
<fosco_> si, igual que ubuntu está basada en debian y debian no es ubuntu
<SanadorHerido> pero usa los mismo comandos...no tengo otro canal en español...
<SanadorHerido> no se lo comandos solo eso...
<SanadorHerido> mismos*
<SanadorHerido> no puede ser..significa que tengo que agregar todo de nuevo xDDD
<SanadorHerido> bueno grax igual...salufos me voy a fumar jun rico cannabis
<hashashin> nas
<mark_> hola ¿alguien por aquí?
<rafa_p> hola a todos
<rafa_p> quien me puede ayudar?? he instalado ubuntu 11.10 en un notebook samsung
<rafa_p> y el problema es q se cuelga el touchpad transcurridos 1 par de minutos de iniciar sesion
<rafa_p> le ocurre siempre, en cambio el ratón usb funciona perfecto
<rafa_p> alguna idea???
<violeta> es?
<violeta> esta es la  sala de ubuntu en español ?
<rafa_p> si, pero no habla nadie
<rafa_p> hola
<{[Violeta]}> jajajaja
<{[Violeta]}> Gracias  rafa
<rafa_p> yo acabo de entrar con una consulta pero nada
<{[Violeta]}> somos  2
<rafa_p> :)
<rafa_p> t puedo ayudar?
<{[Violeta]}> nose
<{[Violeta]}> yo no  puedo  conectarme  por  irc
<cousteau> {[Violeta]}, pregunta. rafa_p, ni idea, lo siento
<rafa_p> que programa usas?
<{[Violeta]}> es decir  si pude  a  ubuntu ... pero no puedo  a una  pagina  que  se llaama  chat zona
<{[Violeta]}> konversation
<rafa_p> hola costeau
<cousteau> a lo mejor lo tienes puesto para que se desactive al escribir o algo
<cousteau> {[Violeta]}, y esa pág es de chat irc?
<rafa_p> quien me puede ayudar?? he instalado ubuntu 11.10 en un notebook samsung
<rafa_p> 	rafa_p	y el problema es q se cuelga el touchpad transcurridos 1 par de minutos de iniciar sesion
<{[Violeta]}> dice:  error de nick   abajo  nick  aceptado   luego me dice  error desconocido :O
<rafa_p> 	rafa_p	le ocurre siempre, en cambio el ratón usb funciona perfecto
<rafa_p> 	rafa_p	alguna idea???
<cousteau> /server irc.chatzona.org
<cousteau> ahora pruebo
<cousteau> {[Violeta]}, a mí me entra
<cousteau> has probado con otro nick? uno que no tenga {[]}
<rafa_p> gracias costeau, he quitado esa opción
<rafa_p> de momento funciona, a ver q tal
<rafa_p> la tenía activada
<rafa_p> ciaoo
<darkgod_> hola amigos, alguien sabe como desinstalo el dock de xubuntu 11.10?
<francou> hola les hago una consulta
<francou> un livecd o liveusb me sirven para arrancar en una mac?
<cousteau> francou, creo que sí
<cousteau> un amigo mío instaló ubuntu en un mac... no sé bien cómo, pero supongo que con arrancar del live cd bastará
<francou> y como elijo con que arrancar?
<cousteau> ah, eso ya ni idea
<francou> ok
<francou> probaré
<francou> tengo una macbook ajena y quiero experimentar :D
<francou> (sin romper)
<cousteau> prueba a arrancar con el CD puesto y ver qué pasa
<cousteau> porque esos cacharros no tienen "Pulse DEL para iniciar CMOS setup", verdad?
<x1nux> presionas la tecla cmd por unos segundos hasta que bootea por cd
<x1nux> La instalacion es la tipica !
<x1nux> Si necesitas iniciar por USB, promero debes instalar refit en el MAC y luego el reconoce la USB al arrancar ...
<francou> ok
<Brayan> hola
<Brayan> alguien quien me pueda ayudar?
<francou> pregunta directamente
<Brayan> soy novato en Ubuntu encontré tutoriales de como instalar wlm logre instalarlo pero me sale error al querer iniciar sesión
<francou> alguien sabe si hay alguna forma de hacerlo funcionar virtualbox al estilo parallels desktop¿
<francou> brayan: que error te sale?
<francou> te da un codigo de error?
<Brayan> 80070057
<Brayan> francou parallel desktop
<cousteau> Brayan, usa mejor el emesene o el amsn
<Brayan> osea usar su escritorio y el escritorio de virtualbox a la ves?
<x1nux> wlm = Windows Live Messenger?
<francou> si
<cousteau> o el pidgin o el empathy
<Brayan> bueno no se si será en mi cuenta solamente
<francou> parallels desktop es otra maquina virtual
<francou> pero privativa
<francou> y para mac solamente creo
<x1nux> Amsn - Emessene - Pidgin - empathy
<cousteau> francou, si instalas los guest additions en el sistema operativo virtualizado, puedes usar el "modo fluido"
<cousteau> que creo que es lo que buscas
<cousteau> (hay una opción en el menú vbox de "Instalar Guest Additions", es como si pusieras un CD de instalación)
<Brayan> tengo un problema usando los cliente de mensajería instantánea para, cuando me agrega un contacto... lo acepto desde pidgin amsn emesene pero no puedo charlar con ellos...
<cousteau> Brayan, estarán desconectados
<Brayan> nop...
<Brayan> yo les acepto normalmente pero en mi lista de contactos el esta desconectado.. cuando realmente esta conectado...
 * cousteau probando emesene
<cousteau> a mí me va, qué ubuntu tienes?
<Brayan> natty narval 11.10
<cousteau> yo maverick, con el emesene de repos, así que no creo que sea cosa de versión antigua
<Brayan> ubuntu tiene escritorio remoto o algun software parecido?
<x1nux> sip
<x1nux> compartir escritorio
<x1nux> por hay esta en una de las Opciones ..
<Brayan> me podrían ayudar si comparto mi escritorio con ustedes?
<Stoneangel> hola a todos
<Brayan> hola
<Stoneangel> alguien de aqui ya usa ubuntu 11.10?
<cousteau> Brayan, viene con un servidor de VNC
<cousteau> Brayan, y no, no hacemos "asistencia remota"
<Brayan> tengo que instalar vnc?
<cousteau> ya viene instalado
<Brayan> :(
<x1nux> Brayan, la unica forma es que instales TeamViewer
<x1nux> y asi le pasas el ID y password al que te pueda ayudar ..
<Brayan> alguien que sea tan amable de ayudarme
<Stoneangel> ubuntu 11.10 viene con lanzador home en el dash?
<Stoneangel> he visto algunas imágenes en la web y lo trae aunque creo que son imágenes de 11.04
<Stoneangel> yo actualicé de 11.04 con escritorio clásico a 11.10 con unity 2d pero no tengo botón home
<cousteau> x1nux, y qué parte de "no damos ese tipo de soporte aquí" no se ha entendido?
<cousteau> además, con VNC valdría, para que se necesita teamview?
<x1nux> cousteau, pues yo dije muy claro, el que le pueda ayudar !!! que parte no entendiste de eso ???
<Brayan> y quien me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> Brayan, pregunta lo que sea y ya está
<Brayan> bueno mi gran pregunta es: Por que me sale "error 80070057" en wlm al querer iniciar sesión usando wine
<cousteau> Brayan, ni idea, pero tengo entendido que el wlm no va muy bien en wine
<cousteau> además, "error 80070057" no es que aporte mucho
<cousteau> si dijera algo como "no se encuentra la biblioteca nosequé.dll" pues ayudaría más
<cousteau> por eso te recomiendo usar emesene o amsn o pidgin o empathy... y ya te digo que a mí emesene me va
<Stoneangel> Brayan yo intenté de todas las maneras posibles hacer funcionar el wlm con wine y simplemente no funcionó, ahora uso emesene y me va de lujo
<Brayan> :(
<Brayan> resignarme? :(
<cousteau> tampoco es que wlm sea la leche de programa
<Jorge-42-Concep> Qué significa esto? qué puedo hacer ? alguién me ayuda? : Error de GPG: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: Las firmas siguientes no fueron válidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<{[Violeta]}> hola !!
<{[Violeta]}> y decia  rafa p :  nadie   habla :)
<omikron4> {[Violeta]}: es que aki todo es escrito
<francou> una pregunta
<francou> como configuro los servicios en wine??
<BoF> que servicios?
<sanrio> hola como quito este baneo de ot? : Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<francou> windows installer y esas cosas
<sanrio> el que puso el baneo a ot no fue lo suficiente valiente para poner el motivo solo uso uno generico : Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<chiec> alguien me podría ayudar con un problema? Después de la instalación me pasa esto: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/20111021144401.jpg/
<chiec> aunque en el live no pasaba :S
<cousteau> sanrio, eso no es un ban
<cousteau> qué parte de "to change the topic" no se entiende?
<cousteau> (estoy haciendo muchas frases tipo "qué parte de ... no se entiende", habré tenido un mal día?)
<sanrio> cousteau cambiar el topico eso no me dice nada sobre el motivo del baneo
<cousteau> sanrio, lo qeu quiero decir es que no tendrá que ver lo de cambiar el topic con el bal
<cousteau> ban
<cousteau> el ban sea probablemente por usar un proxy
<cousteau> (i.e. habrá entrado alguien con ese mismo proxy, habrá hecho el gañán, le habrán baneado el proxy, y ahora tú te encuentras con ese ban)
<sanrio> cousteau grave error porque ya he entrado con sucesivos y variados proxies a ot y solo con este proxy de los repos de ubuntu os meteis  que razonable que es eso
<cousteau> piensa que muchos trolls entran con un proxy para que no se les banee su ip
<sanrio> solo hasta ahora me habeis baneado con este proxy anonimo que es el unico que ofrece ubuntu en sus repos vaya ayuda que le dais a ubuntu
<cousteau> sanrio, sigue y sigue insistiendo, yo ya te lo he explicado
<cousteau> supongo que quitarán el ban
<cousteau> de todas formas, discútelo en #ubuntu-es-ops mejor que aquí
<sanrio> si que si es un proxy de ubuntu hay que banearlo pero si es comercial o que no pertenezca a ubuntu no hay que hacerlo
<mimecar> sanrio: no empieces con lo de siempre
<mimecar> si no sabes configurar tor pregunta en el canal de #freenode
<sanrio> el baneo al unico proxy anonimo de los repos de ubuntu lo habeis hecho vosotros no yo claro esta
<cousteau> sanrio, eso ya lo has dicho!
<mimecar> has preguntado en el canal de #freenode si o no
<cousteau> deja de quejarte, ya te he explicado lo de los trolls
<Ruben_Sosa_> Hola a todos los miembros de esta comunidad ! :)
<sanrio> si pero a  vosotros los de ubuntu -es os trae sin cuidado marginar el software para ubuntu
<Ruben_Sosa_> Tengo una pequeña duda, y quisiera saber si alguien podría guiarme un poquito para aclarar mi duda !
<cousteau> sanrio, discute estos problemas en #ubuntu-es-ops, NO AQUÍ
<cousteau> Ruben_Sosa_, dispara
<Ruben_Sosa_> Lo que intento hacer es conectarme a internet desde una terminal, sin usar el entorno gráfico. Utilizo un módem USB, y lo configuro fácilmente desde el entorno gráfico, pero quisiera saber cómo hacer para configurarlo y conectarme a travez de el desde una terminal tty
<sanrio> cousteau no eres de fiar ubuntu -es ops es un servicio de soporte de pago para ubuntu a donde me quieres enviar?
<guampa> sanrio: esta discusion es offtopic aca, el canal indicado es #ubuntu-es-ops.
<cousteau> sanrio, #ubuntu-es-ops es el canal donde se discuten cosas de bans y todo eso. Es gratis.
<cousteau> no conozco ningún canal de pago
<mimecar> sanrio: dejalo ya
<x1nux> Ruben_Sosa_,
<Ruben_Sosa_> Hasta ahora sé que cuando configuro mi módem, un archivo de configuración se guarda en /dev/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ... Será que se puede copiar ese archivo, y pegarlo en el mismo lugar en otra máquina en la que no me carga el entorno gráfico, y de alguna manera conectarme usando esa configuración ?
<Ruben_Sosa_> perdón, el archivo se guarda en /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<x1nux> Ruben_Sosa_,  instala wvdial y haces las configuraciones en /etc/wvdial.conf y luego corres wvdial
<x1nux> Todo ese proceso se hace por terminal
<sanrio> mimecar, ok hecho la ley hecho la trampa seguire entrando con otros proxies anonimos al ot ya que con el proxy de ubuntu es al unico que vetais
<mimecar> sanrio: si no lo dejas ya, tendrás que abandonar el canal
<cousteau> ves lo que has conseguido?
<x1nux> Juas
<Ruben_Sosa_> estuve investigando, y encontré mucha información sobre wvdial, pero quería saber si no habrá algún comando para conectarme de la misma forma que lo hago con el entorno gráfico, pero sin tener entorno gráfico.. Me explico: cuando hago click en el icono de red en la esquina superior derecha, y selecciono el módem que tengo configurado, Ubuntu ha de estar ejecutando alguna acción que...
<Ruben_Sosa_> ...dará como...
<Ruben_Sosa_> ...resultado que se conecte a internet ... Hay alguna forma de saber qué exactamente hace mi SO cuando realizo algo en el entorno gráfico ? Algo así como cuando se ejecuta algo en la consola, y te da la salida bien detallada de lo que ocurre ..
<mimecar> Ruben_Sosa_: en esa máquina no tienes entorno gráfico?
<Ruben_Sosa_> No.. Ahora estoy desde un LiveCD.. tengo otra máquina que no me carga el entorno gráfico.. y mi idea era conectarme desde una terminal, e instalarlo con apt-get...
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<mimecar> una cosa es que no funcione por un error y otra que no lo tengas instalado
<Ruben_Sosa_> Lo que sucede es que estaba tratando de instalar Lubuntu en una máquina medio viejita, y por algún motivo (error en el CD de instalación, creo) no me instaló el entorno gráfico.. Por eso decía que no cargaba, pero debí ser más claro.. Lo siento ! :)
<mimecar> creo que sería más sencillo comprobar la iso y reinstalar
<mimecar> o instalar lo que falte usando el live cd como fuente de paquetes
<Ruben_Sosa_> Ok, probaré con eso.. Simplemente quería matar mi curiosidad, saber cómo conectarme sin necesidad de un entorno gráfico ! Gracias por los consejos ! :)
<cousteau> Ruben_Sosa_, a lo mejor con algo de ppp
<cousteau> o de ifconfig nosecual up
<cousteau> si ejecutas ifconfig te dirá qué interfaces tienes, si una de ellas dice algo de usb, a lo mejor es tan sencillo como   sudo ifconfig usb0 up
<N3x4> usb? o_O
<N3x4> cousteau, eso solo leventaria la interfaz. ¿y las ips?
<cousteau> N3x4, no sé, era módem usb
<N3x4> ahhhhhh
<N3x4> no lei todo lo de arriba
<N3x4> xD
<Ruben_Sosa_> cousteau, también pensé en algo así, pero no sabía cómo usar lo de ifconfig... Sé que el módem está en /dev/ttyUSB0, pero con "ifconfig /dev/ttyUSB0 up" me dice que no existe el dispositivo...
<cousteau> no, tendría un nombre propio... ejecuta ifconfig a ver qué interfaces hay
<Ruben_Sosa_> en esta máquina, hay eth0, lo, y ppp0 (cuando estoy conectado).. Cuando desconecto y ejecuto ifconfig, desaparece el ppp0..
<cousteau> pues creo que sería   sudo ifconfig ppp0 up
<Ruben_Sosa_> mm, voy a probarlo ! En cualquier caso, seguiré investigando.. Gracias por tomarse el tiempo en atenderme !! :)
<Jorge-42-Concep> Alguién me dá una idea para esto? : W: Error de GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: Las firmas siguientes no fueron válidas: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Jorge-42-Concep> Encontré esto, pero no sé si corresponde:  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys "XXXXXXXXXX" sudo gpg --export --armor "XXXXXXXXXX" | sudo apt-key add - sudo apt-get update
<Jorge-42-Concep> en las xxxxxxxx se reemplazaría el número de la firma no válida..
<debsan> Jorge-42-Concep, lo que te falta son las claves públicas, con eso comando lo que hacés justamente las bajas e "instalas".
<debsan> esos*
<Jorge-42-Concep> debsan un duda: en las xxxxxx pongo solamente los números de la firma o incluye también BADSIG ?
<debsan> el número. Vos estás buscando la clave. Eso de BADSIG no te sirve para buscarlas
<Jorge-42-Concep> oK .Gracias. ya pruebo a ver si se arregla...
<Jorge-42-Concep> Leí que el kernel 3.1 ya está disponible pero actualizo el sistema y no me aparece la actualización...
<prpcl> descarga y compila
<prpcl> ;)
<Jorge-42-Concep> pensé que se trataba de algo así. Pero de compilar ni idea, recién estoy dando los primeros pasos en Ubuntu...
<Decepticon> Buenas! auxilio, tengo un problema con ubuntu, lo instale en una pc virtual y solo es texto\
<nery> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar tengo una memoria usb cuando le doy clic derecho dentro de la memoria aparece bloqueada la opcion de crear carpeta y crear documento nuevo, la coloque en otra maquina y ahi si funciona todo bien
<mimecar> comprueba que la memoria no tenga errores
<N3x4> permisos...
<N3x4> nery, que formato tiene el usb? ext2,3,4, ntfs, fat?
<cousteau> tu usuario tiene permisos para acceder a los dispositivos extraíbles?
<N3x4> eh.. saltamos todos ! (?
<N3x4> :P
<mimecar> N3x4: o errores
<cousteau> grep plugdev /etc/group
<N3x4> mimecar, :P
<chiec> alguien me puede ayudar con: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/20111021144401.jpg/? lo agradecería mucho
<mimecar> !detalles chiec
<kubot> chiec: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<gema> ~/wc
<chiec> como ejemplo está la imagen
<chiec> y no sé que mensajes de error poner, no me da ninguno
<chiec> bueno, a duras penas pude ver que no me reconocía la pantalla
<chiec> y no me dejaba poner una resolción mayor
<mimecar> por ejemplo decir lo que has hecho antes del fallo
<chiec> nada
<chiec> es una instalación limpia
<chiec> en el live-cd funcionaba
<chiec> solo me pasa con la 11.10 y la 0.4
<mimecar> en el primer inicio ya te salía eso?
<chiec> (muchas gracias por ayudarme)
<chiec> si
<chiec> en windows me va perfectamente y en versiones anteriores a la 0.4 también
<N3x4> 0.4?
<mimecar> ¿en la instalación has formateado todas las particiones?
<chiec> 11.04
<chiec> no
<mimecar> entonces no es una instalación limpia
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si sigue pasando
<chiec> quería decir que no he tocado nada
<chiec> hará algo eso? eso pasó en el primer inicio sin tocar nada, otro usuario estará igual, no?
<mimecar> si es un problema de configuración no tendrás el fallo
<chiec> pero si no me ha dado tiempo a configurar nada
<chiec> eso me salió cuando terminé de instalar
<JotaK> sep, parece que era el nick mimecar  ;)
<mimecar> ok
<N3x4> ?
<dannyLopez> gent
<chiec> no le das otra explicación?
<chiec> no puede ser por los drivers de nvidia o algo así?
<chiec> que en el live-cd no estuieran y ahora si y por eso pase?
<mimecar> ¿te pasa lo mismo en la pantalla de login gráfico?
<chiec> te refieres a la pantalla de cuando se activan los demonios y tal?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> a la pantalla que tu pones el usuario y el password
<mimecar> antes de entrar en el sistema
<chiec> es la que he subido
<chiec> es la pantalla de login
<mimecar> ok
<chiec> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/20111021144401.jpg
<mimecar> entonces parece cosa de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> lo raro es que eso ya te salga en el primer login
<chiec> ya
<chiec> es raro
<chiec> pero en w7 me va bien
<chiec> y en versiones anteriores a la 11.04 también
<chiec> y en el live-cd
<chiec> es casi imposible que sea la tarjeta
<mimecar> puede ser por usar el driver libre
<mimecar> tiene mucho tiempo tu portatil?
<chiec> 2 años
<mimecar> no se me ocurre ahora nada
<chiec> que driver utiliza el live?
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas las actualizaciones verdad?
<chiec> el libre supongo, no?
<chiec> si
<chiec> se pusiern en la instalación
<lopulus> no puedo rellenar series en openoffice, no me aparece la opcion habilitada
<N3x4> oo? No esta lo?
<lopulus> estoy instalando Ubuntu 11.10 en una netbook con windows 7 starter y no me detecta esa aprticion, como hago para instalarlo?
 * Unknow Saludos!
<lopulus> ???
<lopulus>  estoy instalando Ubuntu 11.10 en una netbook con windows 7 starter y no me detecta esa aprticion, como hago para instalarlo?
<pinita> hola
<pinita> alguien sabe xq no me abre el reproductor de peliculas gracias
<pinita> :-(
<chiec> has probadoa a ejecutarlo en una terinal?
<chiec> terminal*
<pinita> no
<pinita> como se hace?
<chiec> alt+f2
<chiec> y pon
<chiec> gnome-terminal
<pinita> aja
<chiec> y allí escribe
<chiec> totem
<chiec> y mira que te dice
<pinita> esto
<pinita> No se encontraron paquetes que proporcionaran los complementos solicitados
<pinita> no encuentran unos componentes
<lopulus> probaste con synaptic?
<chiec> y eso te lo pone en la terminal?
<pinita> synaptic no esta en ubuntu 11.10
<Unknow> Y por qué no intentas, eliminarlo e instalar de nuevo?
<pinita> dejame probar
<Tecnic29> Hola como están..Saludos a Todos
<Tecnic29> helllooo
<Unknow> Saludos Tecnic29
<Tecnic29> q tal Unknow
<Unknow> Todo bien!
<Tecnic29> me alegra
<Tecnic29> conoces de algun manual de los comandos basicos de la terminar
<Tecnic29> terminal
<lopulus>  estoy instalando Ubuntu 11.10 en una netbook con windows 7 starter y no me detecta esa aprticion, como hago para instalarlo?
<Unknow> Manual? No. Pero de seguro en google debe haber.
<Unknow> lopulus, Desde un pen drive?
<lopulus> si
<pinita> no me acostumbro al unity, no se como llego directo al escritorio , como creo accesos directos de programas
<Unknow> lopulus, A de ser el pen drive.
<lopulus> no me detecta windows7
<lopulus> y entons
<Unknow> pinita, Je! Si, eso pasa mucho. Pero no es tan difícil. Sé que hasta arrastrando puedes hacer "accesos directos"...
<pinita> no me deja arrastrar
<Unknow> aunque soy el menos adecuado para darte soporte del Unity.
<pinita> tampoco veo el icono del escritorio que quedadba en gnome en la parte inferior izquierda
<Unknow> ícono del escritorio?
<pinita> si
<pinita> de donde se arrastra
<Tecnic29> como puedo cambiar la barra de iconos y ubicarla en la parte inferior de la pantalla
<pinita> por ejemplo quiero poner el iconio de firefox ejecutabkle en el menu superior
<Unknow> Tecnic29, Click izquierdo sobre la barra.
<Unknow> pinita, Puede arrastralo ó hacer click con el botón derecho y seleccionar agregar lanzador...
<Unknow> Tecnic29, Sorry, botón derecho.
<Tecnic29> no funciona no sale nada con el click derecho
<pinita> adonde se le hace click derecho? me ubico en parte superiror y le doy clic con el boton derecho pero no veo agregar lanzador
<tabunet> Hoola
<pinita> a mi tampoco me funciona
<pinita> creo que Tecnic29 y yo tenemos la misma duda jejejeje
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches una pregunta rápida,  como volver a la configuración por defecto del vídeo en ubuntu 10.04 es que un amigo ha tocado y le dice que vga mode no support, estoy buscando por internet y no veo nada claro
<Unknow> pinita, Tecnic29 Haciendo click derecho sobre la aplicación que desean.
<tabunet> hay alguna manera para autodetectar la resolución del vídeo desde el terminal
<Nineain> tabunet: xrandr
<Unknow> tabunet, xrandr
<Unknow> Se me adelantó Nineain
<tabunet> gracias
<Nineain> tabunet: concretamente xrand -s 0 cojera la resolucion mas grande que pueda
<pinita> la aplicacion en el lado izquierdo del menu, osea pocionarme alli?
<Nineain> perdon, xrandr -s 0 ( cada dia escribo peor )
<tabunet> ok gracias
<pinita> en que parte me posiciono ? para boton derecho del raton? disculpen pero es complicado
<julian> hola
<julian> Alguien me podria ayudar con xming... tengo ubuntu 11
<julian> x11 forwading..
<pinita> si me ubico en el escritorio no sale crear lanzador en la parte de boton derecho
<Nineain> julian: xming no es win?
<Unknow> pinita, Si lo que desea es agregar una aplicación sobre el panel, sólo ubique el mouse sobre la aplicación, click con el botón derecho y agregar aplicación al lanzador.
<pinita> me sale "0mantener el lanzador"
<Tecnic29> no me referia a agregar iconos en la barra
<Tecnic29> sino a cambiar la misma barra a la parte inferior
<Tecnic29> mover la barra de lugar
<pinita> yo quiero las dos cosas,  agregar iconos en la barra y cambiar la misma barra a la parte inferior
<pinita> y tampoco me sale la opcion de agregar la aplicacion al lanzador
<Unknow> Tecnic29, Sobre la barra. Haga click con el botón derecho y luego propiedades.
<Nineain> pinita: hablas del lanzador?
<pinita> hablo de cuando ustedes dicen hacerle clic al boton derecho y propiedades, ami no me sale nada
<Nineain> pinita: quieres mover el lanzador (dock o como lo quieras llamar XD) a la parte inferior?
<Nineain> no se puede
<pinita> yo me ubico en la barra izquierda famosa, me posiciono alli, y le doy click derecho y no sale propiedades ni nada
<pinita> si
<pinita> si
<Nineain> pinita: no se puede cambiar, es diseño, segun dicen para que el lanzador quede cerca del boton ubuntu
<pinita> quiero = agregar iconos en la parte superior de mi pantalla como lo tenia gnome, y tambien quiero crear accesos directors en mi escritorio y ultimo quiero buscar donde esta mi icono que sale en mi parte inferior como gnome de ir directo al escritorii
<pinita> es un poco incomod este unity
<pinita> solo tengo libreoffice writer y calc en mi barra izquierda pero no estan las demas, y no puedo agregarles nuevos
<dabor> pinita, abriendo el programa, te aparece el icono en la barra y despues te deja agregarlo permanentemente
<pinita> prefiero gnome
<dabor> pinita, gnome 2 como antes solo está en pocas distros y parece que le queda poco tiempo.
<pinita> por ejemplo vas por un camino muy largo cuando quieres abrir un terminal, no tengo un acceso directo como antes
<Unknow> De que le queda poco tiempo, le queda.
<pinita> ahhhhh
<Unknow> Pero mientras, lts a Gnome2.
<dabor> pinita, agrega el icono terminal a la barra lateral
<Unknow> Aunque existen mucha "controversia"
<pinita> quitaron el sinaptip tambien
<Unknow> cada quien usa, la que mejor le parezca.
<dabor> pinita, apt-get install synaptic
<Tecnic29> noc si este mal pero le doy click derecho encima de la barra y no sale nada
<Tecnic29> ninguna opcion
<pinita> como grego  el icono terminal a la barra lateral? no he podido
<Tecnic29> uso ubunto 11.10
<alien__> pinita, que vercion usas ?
<pinita> yo ubuntu 11.10
<Unknow> :S
<pinita> yo uso version 11.10
<dabor> pinita, te lo explique antes, primero hay que abrir el programa
<Unknow> Versión*
<pinita> aja
<tabunet> Tecnic29,  simplemente abre e l terminal, se queda abierto el icono, presionas botón derecho mantener en el lanzador
<dabor> pinita, le das click derecho al icono...mantener en el lanzador
<pinita> ahhh ya
<alien__> habres el terminal,y en la barra te sale un icono del terminal,le das click derecho y la opcion que dice keep on launcher o algo asi
<pinita> claro abriendo el programa aparece en la barra izquierda y despues le dices mantener el lanzador
<pinita> ahhhh+
<pinita> y si quiero que esa barra me aparezca como dice Tecnic29 en la parte inferior o superior se puede hacer?
<dabor> pinita, igual es bastante util la opcion usados con mas frecuencia en el menu
<alien__> como le hago para bajar la dencidad de la luz de la pantalla,,actuelmente no hace nada con el teclado ni en el sistema,sinembargo si baja sola en cienrtas ocaciones como por ejemplo cuando la dejo quieta
<pinita> gracias por la qyuda los dejo, mañana les sigo preguntando gracias
<alien__> en mi caso en el teclado es Fn y las flechas arriba y abajo,actua como si las estuviera bajando,,por lo menos asi me muestra Dbus al a derecha de la pantalla,,pero no la baja
<Tecnic29> que tiene de nuevo la ultima version 11.10 de ubuntu en comparacion con 11.04
<Unknow> Tecnic29, Muchos bugs corregidos.
<dabor> Tecnic29, http://onsoftware.softonic.com/ubuntu-11-10-novedades
<alien__> Tecnic29, http://www.com-sl.org/una-mirada-a-nuevos-cambios-en-ubuntu-11-10.html
<alien__> el unico cambio que no me aplica a mi es la densidad de la luz,en ninguna vercion de ubuntu puedo controlar la luz de mi pantalla
<alien__> hay un comando de setpci pero no recuerdo mas
<alien__> sera que necesito drivers de video ?
<dabor> alien__, en configuracion del sistema- pantalla, te deja?
<alien__> nop,nada me deja bajarla
<dabor> alien__, tendrias que dar mas detalles...te muestra para bajar el brillo? lo bajas y no tiene efecto?
<alien__> lo bajo como lo haria normalmente,y me muestra como si lo hiciera
<alien__> peor actualmente no baja
<alien__> estoy leyendo esto,,me recomendarias intetnarlo ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<tabunet> Nineain, tengo porblemas con el comando xrandr -s 0 me pone can't open display,  lo estamos ejecutando desde una consola virtual (con control+alt+f2) necesitamos restaurar el errror que pone el modo vga no es compatible gracias
<Unknow> alien__, Kubuntu? No se lo recomiendo si tiene problemas con su monitor.
<tabunet> es en ubuntu 10.04
<Nineain> tabunet: noo obvio necesitas x para xrandr, te habia entendido mal
<alien__> Unknow, ok
<alien__> buscare alternativas
<tabunet> ah el problema es que no tenemos las x por el error, no hay manera desde hacerlo desde la consola virtual (contol+alt+f2)?
<Nineain> tabunet: si claro, puedes pasar el error en un pastie?
<Tecnic29> Gracias por su aportes
<tabunet> no porque el ordenador no es mio pero te lo puedo decir: "el modo vga no es compatible"  fue al tocar las resoluciones de pantalla
<Unknow> Tendrá el renderizado activo?
<tabunet> digo yo que tiene que haber una forma fácil de restaurar a una resolución compatible desde el terminal , estuve leyendo por internet pero hay demasiada información poco clara
<tabunet> voy a intentar hacer que lo haga desde el modo gráfico a pesar del error
<Nineain> tabunet: hace tiempo que no uso ubuntu, nose que xorg usa
<Nineain> pero prueba: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tabunet> ok gracias
<Nineain> tabunet: deberia funcionar entonces sin problemas
<alien__> creen que este arreglo para la luz de mi pantalla trabajara ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
<alien__> y tengo una duda donde dice vendor,,ahy va que ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-26
<Cinthya-Velez> hola gente,necito ayuda
<Unknow> Cinthya-Velez, Escriba su problema y quien se encuentre disponible le ayudará.
<Cinthya-Velez> no me anda el mouse al arranque y el entorno graf tampock
<Cinthya-Velez> nadie ayuda loko,42 personas y nadie es capaz de ayudar
<Cinthya-Velez> como reparo unity?
<cronos> hola Cinthya-Velez que le paso a tu ubuntu?
<Cinthya-Velez> primero no arrancaba el entorno grafico y reinstale ahora no arranca el unity y me dice volve a gnome 2d,osea fallback mode ,pero no me anda el mouse
<cronos> actualizaste algo o como empezo a fallar ? y lo del mouse es raro ya revisaste el log del servidor x?
<Cinthya-Velez> reinstale y no anda el mouse,ni el entorno grafico
<cronos> ok si no recuerdo mal si tu tarjeta de video esta mal configurada unity no arranca por que ocupa algunas cosas de 3d y otro el mouse servia cuando reinstalaste ?
<cronos> me cambio a ubuntu para poder ayudarte mejor regreso en lo que reinicia la maquina
<esmirlin> chicos al instalar un tema en gnome shell, si el panel es transparente se puede ver el panel de unity a través de él, alguna idea?
<CrOnOs2000> regrese Cinthya-Velez
<Cinthya-Velez> volvi
<Cinthya-Velez> no me arranca el entorno y el mouse tampock
<CrOnOs2000> ok
<Cinthya-Velez> no me arranca el entorno y el mouse se murio
<CrOnOs2000> Cinthya-Velez,  primero que nada puedes poner en pastebin tu log de arranque de x
<Cinthya-Velez> no entiendo
<Cinthya-Velez> enseñame asi lo hago
<CrOnOs2000> ok
<CrOnOs2000> sabes usar pastebin.com?
<Cinthya-Velez> no
<CrOnOs2000> ok solo abres el link en tu navegador y pega el contenido del archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log te va a dar un link y ese lo pegas en el chat
<Cinthya-Velez> como pego el contenido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<CrOnOs2000> abrelo y selecionalo copia y pega
<Cinthya-Velez> ya esta
<CrOnOs2000> ok submit y dame el link que te da
<Cinthya-Velez> sale esto /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CrOnOs2000> ok vamos con esto paso a paso
<CrOnOs2000> abre /var/log/Xorg.0.log en un editor de texto
<Cinthya-Velez> nano?
<CrOnOs2000> cualquiera que te permita seleccionar y copiar a otra aplicacion
<CrOnOs2000> estas en modo texto unicamente?
<Cinthya-Velez> si
<Cinthya-Velez> para que esto?
<CrOnOs2000> para que copies todo el texto del log en la web de pastebin
<CrOnOs2000> o bueno si no puedes copialo en una ventana privada en el chat para no hacer spam
<ninock> hola chicos
<ninock> hace días baje la versión 11.10 a mi pendrive y pude instalarlo en mi desktop, hoy intento hacer lo mismo con mi notebook y me tira error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" alguien sabe cómo puedo solucionarlo?
<Cinthya-Velez> che
<Cinthya-Velez> como cambio el nombre
<emmanuel> hola necesito ayuda en algo sencillo
<Cinthya-Velez> pongo /name y nada
<Cinthya-Velez> name/ rk
<emmanuel> cual es el control de compis o multipatalla
<emmanuel> ????????????????????
<Cinthya-Velez> vivi
<Cinthya-Velez> paso otro dia y no pude arreglar el SO
<CrOnOs2000> emmanuel, ??
<Cinthya-Velez> compiz config
<ninock> Cinthya-Velez: cambiar el nombre de qué?
<emmanuel> psss
<Cinthya-Velez> del IRC
<emmanuel> yo ya habia utilzado este sistema
<ninock> Cinthya-Velez: /nick <name>
<emmanuel> pero hay una funcio q puedo ver todas las pantalla al mismo tiempo
<Cinthya-Velez> fijate en compiz-config
<emmanuel> donde es eso
<Cinthya-Velez> fijate si tenes instalado el compiz-config sino busca en synaptic
<Guest41748> me tira You failed to identify in time for the nickname R4z0rB4ck
<emmanuel> si ya lo instale
<ninock> Guest41748: eso es porque tu nick ya es de alguien más
<ninock> mejor dicho, el nick que quieres usar
<emmanuel> ???????????????
<ninock> emmanuel: ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
<emmanuel> ya instale el compiz
<r4z0r> ok,ahora?
<emmanuel> ahora como veo todas las pantalla
<emmanuel> y los efectos y eso
<r4z0r> entra a compiz config
<CrOnOs2000> emmanuel, http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6905166/Atajos-de-teclado-en-Compiz-_-ubuntu.html
<emmanuel> Gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> una buena aplicacion para grabar lo que sucede en mi escritorio?
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 10.04
<m4v> recordmydesktop
<ninock> hace días baje la versión 11.10 a mi pendrive y pude instalarlo en mi desktop, hoy intento hacer lo mismo con mi notebook y me tira error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" alguien sabe cómo puedo solucionarlo?
<Crackerjack> deberias crear el disco de inicio de nuevo
<ninock> Crackerjack: entonces la instalación por usb sólo funciona 1 ves?
<Crackerjack> no creo
<ninock> me suena a que es problema del bios en la notebook, pero no doy con pista que pueda ser
<Crackerjack> y tu pendrive estara dañado?
<dylan66> habilitaste bootear pendrive en primer lugar?
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias m4v
<ninock> Crackerjack: no creo, lo usé para instalar en la desktop y despuesito en la notebook
<ninock> dylan66: sí
<dylan66> no lega a levantar el escritorio live?
<ninock> dylan66: no entendí la pregunta
<dylan66> carga el escritorio del live cd o no?
<ninock> dylan66: no carga nada, me sale el mensaje de error
<dylan66> que ram tiene tu notebook?
<ninock> 6megas
<dylan66> g gigas sera
<dylan66> megas no creo jeje
<ninock> sí perdón, 6 Gigas
<ninock> hehe
<dylan66> solo copiaste la iso al pendrive o lo creaste con disk usb creator
<ninock> dylan66: lo cree con la utilidad
<dylan66> no se me ocurre que puede ser
<dylan66> conoces unetbootin?
<ninock> no lo conozco
<ninock> no creo que sea problema de la imagen o del usb
<dylan66> esote permite arrancar un livecd desde el disco duro
<ninock> porque con ese mismo pendrive ya instalé en 1 máquina
<dylan66> pero tendrias que ener algun sistema linux previamente instaldo para poder hacerlo
<dylan66> no tiene nada ahora la notebook?
<ninock> dylan66: windows 7
<ninock> oooh vaya ahora entiendo!!!
<ninock> si quiero que el pendrive se ejecute cuando la máquina tiene windows, necesito crearlo en windows?
<ninock> mmm... no no
<ninock> sino entonces en la máquina anterior tampoco lo hubiera podido instalar
<ninock> mmm
<dylan66> unetbootin funciona en window
<dylan66> prueba hacer lo que te dije
<dylan66> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/no-gastes-ni-un-cd-en-la-instalacion-de-ubuntu-11-10/
<ninock> preferiría no instalarle algún programa a windows
<dylan66> no tiene bandeja de disco la notebook?
<ninock> me suena a lo mismo que el creador de discos de arranque por default en ubuntu
<ninock> cuál sería la diferencia?
<ninock> no tiene bandeja de cd
<dylan66> que pruebes con un live cd a ver que pasa
<ninock> me refiero a que cuál sería la diferencia de usar unetbootin al creador que trae ubuntu?
<Unknown_> Buenas!
<Unknown_> Necesito ayuda.
<Unknown_> Mi Ubuntu al iniciar se queda congelado.
<dylan66> unetbootin te permite arrancar desde el disco duro
<dylan66> creando una entrada en el grub
<dylan66> ademas de arrancar por usb
<ninock> no no, pero en esa máquina tengo win7 por lo que la opción de cargar el SO con unetbootin queda descartada, a menos que corra sobre win7, auna sí preferiría no instalarlo en win7
<Xago> amigos...creo que cometí otro error en la GUI de la versión 11.10
<Xago> quise activar servicios de Compiz :( y ahora no funciona correctamente, a pesar de ejecutar el comando unity --reset
<Xago> cómo recupero el escritorio? :o
<Xago> estoy corriendo Fedora en este minuto :(
<dylan66> alt+f2 r
<Xago> solo r ?
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> eso reinicia la configuracion
<ninock> Xago: Fedora con gnome3?
<Xago> no lo sé
<Xago> :o
<Xago> cómo lo veo?
<Xago> no me quiere recuperar adecuadamente Unity :(
<prpcl> apt-get reinstall unity
<dylan66> crea un nuevo usuario xago
<Xago> perdón el comando era: sudo apt-get reinstall unity ?
<Xago> cómo hago para instalar gnome3 en ubuntu 11.10?
<dylan66> gmome3 ya esta instalado
<dylan66> es el que viene por defecto
<Xago> y como inicio sesión con esta?
<dylan66> quizas quieres decir gnome-shell
<Xago> está con Unity, pero quize modificar compiz...y quedó la escoba
<Xago> :(
<Xago> ahora no logro resetear y no funciona
<Xago> ...bien
<Xago> :(
<dylan66> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2011/05/recuperar-restaurar-unity-ubuntu.html
<dylan66> mira eso
<Xago> pero es para 11.04 y tengo 11.10
<Xago> :(
<Xago> sirve igual?
<dylan66> si
<xangua> para restaurar la configuración de unity y compiz por defecto
<xangua> unity --replace
<xangua> y borras el directorio ~/.compiz (en tu home)
<xangua> mmmm soné algo redundante
<Xago> no puedo levantar "crear un lanzador" :(
<dylan66> prueba lo que dice xangua
<dylan66> para ver los archivos ocultos contrl h en tu home
<julio> hola buenas noches
<julio> un favor sera q ya hay solucion para la tarjeta de video ati 4830 para ubuntu 11.10
<usernuevo> hay alguien?
<ivedci89> aca
<ivedci89> usernuevo:
<usernuevo> hola, necesito algo de ayuda con la ultima version de ubuntu
<ivedci89> aqui hay 41 personas aparte de vos usernuevo
<ivedci89> uh... yo aun no lla he instalado...
<ivedci89> prefiero esperar un poco a que otros hagan sus pruebas...
<ivedci89> ubuntu 10.04 me funciona un lujo
<ivedci89> pero dime a ver si te puedo ayudar
<ivedci89> usernuevo:
<m4v> ivedci89: 41 personas, contando los dormidos también?
<m4v> :P
<m4v> !ask usernuevo
<kubot> usernuevo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ivedci89> si obvio.. porque si contamos los que estan leyendo me sobran los dedos de una mano
<usernuevo> por q con cualquier distro q instalo al apagar suena como un golpecito en los parlantes]?
<ivedci89> sistema preferencias sonido
<m4v> usernuevo: será algo del hardware, cuando se apaga manda algún pico de ruido
<ivedci89> efectos de sonido silenciar
<m4v> o capaz que me estoy confundiendo :P
<usernuevo> con opensuse no me pasa, pero con todas las demas si
<ivedci89> ahhhh ya se a que te refieres usernuevo pero eso te debe de pasar en cualquier sistema...
<usernuevo> con windows tampoco
<ivedci89> con mayor o menor medida, en cualquier sistema se produce la descarga a la placa de sonido.
<usernuevo> es como si no reconociera 100% el driver de sonido o algo
<m4v> usernuevo: capaz que mientras se apaga está pasando algún sonido? nose si se puede sacar eso, pero podrías ver
<usernuevo> con windows me pasa solo al formatear y no instalar el driver de sonido
<ivedci89> pasa que el p.u.t.o windows si tiene los drivers muuuy bien desarrollados y puede ir bajando la señal antes de desconectar en combio linux pobrecito para hacer todo mas rapido te desconecta de una y los circuitos producen como una señal de descarga, son picos de voltaje a la entrada del amplificador
<ivedci89> o algo así
<m4v> ivedci89: los insultos no son necesarios :(
<usernuevo> les pasa a todos o no?
<ivedci89> yo no insulté
<ivedci89> sisisi a mi me pasa!... tengo en casa en la ivedci89-desktop un amplificador conectado de 100+100 Wattios reales... sabes el ruidazo que me hace al apagar el sistema!
<m4v> ivedci89: usaste una mala palabra, este canal tiene pautas contra ellas.
<ivedci89> mentira m4v p=posible u=unificador t=torpes o=operadores de windows
<m4v> ivedci89: no me tomes el pelo :(
<ivedci89> no lo tomes mal por favor... era chiste. en realidad tienes razon! yo usé una mala palabra... luego inventé eso...
<usernuevo> ok gracias
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get install mixxx
<ivedci89> usernuevo:
<joseluis64> Hola!
<joseluis64> alguien sabe por que el rhythmbox deja de funcionar al activar el plugin de Magnatune en Ubuntu 11.10?
<joseluis64> mejor, si hay manera de revertir esa configuración?
<xangua> no deja de funcionar, sino que carga toooooooda la lista de magnatune ;)
<xangua> puedes cambiar también de ogg a mp3 para hacer el stream más ligero también si a eso te refieres ;)
<joseluis64> mis canciones las tengo en ogg, no creo que eso tenga que ver...
<joseluis64> el rhythmbox no inicia
<joseluis64> cuando active el plugin, se cerró, lo inicio desde Terminal y me pone mensjaes de error
<joseluis64> puedo pegar aquí el mensaje?
<joseluis64> el mensaje tiene que ver con python
<joseluis64> y aborta el inicio de rhythmbox
<joseluis64> me pasa lo que aquí: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/820191
<joseluis64> en el comentario número 5
<joseluis64> no me interesa mucho saber por que pasa eso, me interesa revertir el que haya habilitado el plugin de Magantune
<ivedci89> alguien sabe dónde se encuantra el sonido de inicio de ubuntu?
<unknwon> Alguna me pudiera guiar para instalar Gnash?
<kikeG> buenas Tengo un problemilla
<kikeG> se me borran mis archivos sin venir a cuento y de manera aleatoria
<kikeG> no tengo ni idea de a que se debe
<kikeG> he abierto un tema en ubuntu-es.org Si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria
<cousteau`uni> uf, qué poca gente hay aquí por la mañana
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> alguna ayuda no me funciona el microfono interno del portatil, uso ubuntu maverick..
<dylan66> clicken icono de volumen
<dylan66> preferencias de sonido
<dylan66> en entrada tienes dos mic para seleccionar
<jorge> ola?
<erikrocha> Buenos días,
<julian> buenos dias
<Andurino> buenas
<Andurino> Alguien conoce donde puedo encontrar documentancion de alguna distro que permita hacer un cluster descentralizado? hay distros no hay docs.
<erikrocha> Alguien tiene tambien problemas al cerrar y volver abrir su laptop? en ubuntu 11.10
<erikrocha> Porque cuando yo hago eso, luego sólo veo lineas raras y lo unico que tengo que hacer luego es reiniciar la laptop =(
<jantdaz> saludos, hoy el Gestor de Actualiaciones de Ubuntu realizo algunas actualizaciones y ahora no puedo abrir ningun archivo de imagen sea png, jpg, gif, etc...
<jantdaz> antes podia, pero luego de las actualiaciones de hoy ya no me hes posible, el visor de imagenes queda intentando abrir el archivo sin hacerlo
<jantdaz> alguien mas ha tenido este problema luego de las actualizaciones de hoy?
<juli> Hoal
<juli> hola...
<juli> hola
<juli> como andas?
<ayudita> hola?
<ayudita> tengo una pregunta...
<ayudita> alquien conoce los pasos completos para poner menu global en unbuntu 10.04 gnome?
<tabunet> Hola yo intenté instalar global menú en Gnome Shell y no lo conseguí,
<tabunet> la versión que tengo yo actualmente instalada es Ubuntu 11.10
<ayudita> logre instalar el aplet para poder añadirlo al panel, pero aunque aparece el titulo de la aplicacion no aparecen los menus como en apple que es lo que queria probar :(
<ayudita> como imitar el menu unico de apple? para ahorrar espacio en un netbook?
<ayudita> hola, alguien conoce como optimizar espacio en netbook con un menu global?
<cousteau> a qué te refieres?
 * cousteau casi nunca usa el menú, sólo abre el Kupfer y escribe el nombre del programa
<julian> buenas tardes..
<julian> PREGUNTA: uso X11 forw... putty + xming... para abrir firefox en estaciones windows... Es posible conectar una carpeta del cliente windows a linux. para que al descargar algun file se descargue no en el server linux, si no en el cliente windows? osea para poderlo guardar directamente en el cliente? ALGUNA web. para leer o con que terminologia buscar.. gracias..
<chiec> alguien me puede echar un calbe con esto: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/20111021144401.jpg/ ? me sale justo después de la instalación, sin haber tocado nada :S
<julian> COMO puedo ver x/shockwave/flash. en mi firefox ubuntu 11_?
<julian> cousteau, tu que tienes tanta experiencia... te sale alguna idea. sobre mi primera pregunta. :D
<cousteau> julian, hmm, no se me ocurre cómo se podría hacer
<cousteau> sobre lo de x11+putty
<cousteau> es decir, el cliente podría ver las carpetas del servidor a través de scp o sftp, pero al revés, no sé cómo
<julian> cousteau.. no eso ya lo tengo asi..
<julian> ahhh
<julian> mmm
<julian> cousteau, lo ves imposible?
<cousteau> aunque a lo mejor hay una forma de compartir carpetas por sftp
<cousteau> imposible no, desde luego... pero ni idea de cómo
<cousteau> sobre lo de flash, instala flashplugin-installer desde el centro de software
<cousteau> y si necesitas shockwave, no hay para linux. Tendrás que insalar Wine, Firefox para Windows en Wine, y Shockwave para Firefox para Windows allí
<cousteau> (y luego puedes hacer que Firefox para Linux ejecute Firefox para Windows como si fuese un plugin)
<cousteau> chiec, curioso
<cousteau> a lo mejor se arregla instalando drivers de vídeo
 * unknwon Saludos!
<cousteau> o/
<chiec> los drivers de vídeo están instalados, si no, no vería nada xD, están los de nvidia
<cousteau> chiec, bueno, podrían estar los vesa o los mouveau y no ir bien, no sé
<cousteau> si te logueas se ve normal?
<chiecc> se sigue viendo igual
<ayudita> hola de nuevo?
<unknwon> Hola!
<unknwon> No puedo ver videos con IceCat, alguno me puede ayudar?
 * iUs3r hol -a
<cossier> !ask, ayudita
<kubot> ayudita: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cossier> unknwon: icecat esta en los repos ?
<unknwon> No
<unknwon> Si.
<unknwon> En las nuevas versiones si.
<cossier> ahh yo uso 11.04 debe salir en la 11.10
<unknwon> cossier, Pero no es difícil de instalar.
<cossier> unknwon: has instalaldo flash-plugin
<ayudita> me sale este error: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/elementaryart/elementary-dev/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<unknwon> Si.
<ayudita> que puedo hacer?
<unknwon> ayudita, Esos repositorios están malos.
<unknwon> cossier, Ya lo tengo instalado. Pero igual aún no puedo ver los videos.
<ayudita> ya cambio los origenes de software pero no se soluciono
<cossier> ayudita: son de lucid , tu usas Lucid ??
<ayudita> no, ubuntu 10.04 gnome
<ayudita> no es lucid, verdad? no tengo mucha experiencia :)
<unknwon> Ese es el problema men.
<ayudita> y como llegaron hasta mi sistema?
<cossier> ayudita: la 10.04 es Lucid, la 10.10 Maverick
<ayudita> hice algo que no debia, imagino :), como puedo arreglarlo
<ayudita> entonces el lucid la que tengo ahora 10.04
<cossier> ayudita: quizas este discontinuado ¿?
<ayudita> que significa discontinuado?
<cossier> ayudita: me temo que lo está puedes quitar ese ppa
<ayudita> cossier: no entiendo, podrias explicarmelo?
<cossier> ayudita: ya no tienen mantenimiento por tanto no estan en el servidor
<cossier> ayudita: para lucid pero es posible que para maverick si esten
<ayudita> entonces deberia actualizar a 10.10?
<ayudita> lo encontre en origenes de software. que sucede si lo desmarco? sabeis a que hace relacion ese repositorio?
<cossier> ayudita: se desinstalará
<cossier> ayudita: el elementary-dev es para desarrollo no pasa nada si se borra
<ayudita> pero como puedo saber si lo necesito?
<ayudita> seguro, seguro? :)
<unknwon> Ya esa versión se quedó sin soporte. Si mal no recuerdo.
<cossier> ayudita: es un ppa !! quitalo si da error no forma parte del repositorio
<ayudita> gracias, lo desactive en origenes de software y ya no da error la actualización :)
<ayudita> solo lo desactive en vez quitarlo, parece que fue suficiente
<ayudita> me aparece actualizar a 10.10, os parece buena idea? pierdo la LTS de la 10.04?
 * xoan buenasa
 * xoan -a
<ayudita> entonces conviene actualizar de 10.04 a 10.10?
<mimecar> ayudita: no es obligatorio
<ayudita> que ventajas? se pierde la caracteristica de LTS?
<mimecar> la "característica" solo es más tiempo de actualizaciones
<mimecar> la 10.04 no tiene otras ventajas por ser LTS
<ayudita> si lo entendi bien, hay versiones como la 10.04 LTS que se va actualizar durante mas tiempo que por ejemplo la 10.10
<ayudita> es decir que la 10.10 quedara obsoleta antes?
<cousteau> sip
<mimecar> la 11.10 dejará de recibir actualizaciones antes
<cossier> ayudita: la proxima LTS es la 12.04
<cousteau> pero de la 10.10 puedes pasar a la 11.04
<mimecar> pero la 10.04 no tendrá programas modernos
<ayudita> uf, que dificil elección entonces: si me quedo con 10.04 LTS estare actualizado pero anticuado?
<ayudita> es paradojico, verda?
<mimecar> en esencia si
<mimecar> ayudita: no lo es
<ayudita> por?
<mimecar> una empresa no quiere actualizar todos sus equipos cada 6 meses
<ayudita> entiendo, claro...
<ayudita> para un usuario nuevo, que recomendais?
<ayudita> nuevo, pero con una instalacińo actual de 10.04
<mimecar> si no necesitas programas recientes, la 10.04
<mimecar> en el caso de querer programas recientes como unity o gnome-shell tendrás que actualizar
<ayudita> estaba buscando info y los programas que mencionas se refieren al aspecto grafico, verdad? suponen una mejora importante como para decidir actualizar sin LTS?
<mimecar> descarga un live cd de la 11.10 y lo pruebas
<ayudita> funcionara en netbook 2gb?
<mimecar> la 10.04 asegura actualizaciones más tiempo, es la única diferencia
<mimecar> 2 GB de disco duro?
<ayudita> no de ram, disco duro 250
<cousteau> mimecar, más vale que sea ram
<ayudita> sip, jaja
<mimecar> cousteau: en el canal he aprendido que no hay que suponer nunca nada
<mimecar> ayudita: en principio si
<cousteau> yo en mi netbook tengo lubuntu, 1 GB, 8 GB de disco, va de maravilla
<ayudita> lubuntu?
<cousteau> mimecar, y especificar claramente que <tabulador> significa "pulsar el tabulador" y no escribirlo
<cousteau> ayudita, ubuntu ligero
<unknwon> jeje!
<cousteau> con escritorio LXDE
<cousteau> y con programas más ligeros, aunque yo he acabado poniéndole muchos de ubuntu
<ayudita> pense que era xubuntu la mas ligera, la probe en un notebook antiguo y me gusto mucho
<cousteau> hmm, no sé, dicen por ahí que xubuntu no es tan ligera como antes
<cousteau> lubuntu es MUY ligera
<mimecar> la consola es infinitamente + 1 más ligera
<ayudita> pero tiene estos programas que mencionais, unity y gnomeshell?
<mimecar> ayudita: no
<cousteau> esos son para gnome
<cousteau> (son precisamente el tipo de cosas que hacen el entorno más pesado)
<ayudita> uf, lo se, pero de momento seria demasiado para mi :)
<ayudita> por cierto tengo algunas dudas?
<ayudita> entiendo que al acceder al sistema y elegir usuario puedo elegir el tipo de entorno, pero si elijo uno distinto al actual perdere la configuración de anterior?
<mimecar> ayudita: no
<ayudita> la instalacion inicial que hice fue 10.04 netbook
<omikron4> ayudita: yo pongo el gnome 3 y cuando reinicio vuelva a unity
<ayudita> vale, lo digo porque soy novato y pase horas configurando el gnome y no me gustaria perderlo, jaja
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad en un disco externo
<ayudita> ahora estoy intentando optimizar el espacio y me di cuenta que el panel inicial de la version 10.04 para netbook esta bastante optimizada
<ayudita> y pense volver a ella
<omikron4> ayudita: yo para entrar en gnome he de cerrar sesion en unity y luego no se guarda. quizas necesito yo la ayuda para hacer que me arranque en gnome que hasta ahora no me lo hace
<ayudita> lo que quiero ahora es poner el menu globar imitando el entorno mac para optimizar espacio
<ayudita> logre instalar el menu global pero no funciona, no muestra los menus. saben que puede pasar?
<ayudita> recuerdo que toque algunas cosas del Editor de configuración, pero no estoy seguro cuales
<mimecar1> haz una copia de tus datos
<ayudita> mimecar: quieres decir antes de actualizar cualquier cosa?
<mimecar1> si dices que has estado horas para configurar gnome, guarda una copia de seguridad
<ayudita> tengo una particion /home y varias particiones ntfs
<ayudita> ah, y como se hace?
<mimecar1> o copias las carpetas a mano o usas un programa para sincronizar como grsync
<ayudita> umm, y cuales son las carpetas?
<mimecar1> si copias el home completo mejor
<mimecar1> en caso contrario, la mayoría de los programas usan .gconf, .gconf2, .local...
<ayudita> vale, voy a probarlo y sobre conseguir esa configuracion del menu global?
<mimecar> menú global?
<ayudita> si, se trata de que en el panel aparezca siempre el menu del programa que este activo en ese momento
<ayudita> ganas unos pixeles en cada ventana
<mimecar> eso está en ubuntu 11.10
<ayudita> en 10.04 logre instalarlo y añadirlo al panel pero no funciona del todo y creo que es porque cambien algo en el Editor de configuraciones
<Tecnic29> Alguien me puede ayudar...tengo problemas para escanear en Ubuntu 11.10
<Tecnic29> uso simple scan y me manda error...hay q instalar algun drivers o algo asi?
<abdabanesha> buenas tardes, alguien seria tan amable de especificarme que valor de framebuffer (vga=) añadir a mi linea de kernel para una resolucion de 1024x600? Gracias
<abdabanesha> llevomirando tres dias y no logor encontrar nada. Si alguien posee un netbook agradeceria e facilitara dicho dato. Gracias de nuevo
<cousteau> abdabanesha, er... uf
<cousteau> no sé siquiera si eso es así
 * cousteau saca el netbook
<cousteau> me suena que lo de vga= ya no se usaba
<cousteau> sino algo como display=
<abdabanesha> necesito ese valor de manera urgente
<abdabanesha> ando en otra distribucion y el valor si que seria igual
<abdabanesha> es que... no se a quien recurrir ya? :P
<cousteau> en mi grub tengo una línea (comentada) que pone GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<cousteau> googlea "vga modes grub"
<abdabanesha> lo he hechomil y una veces
<cousteau> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html --> no sale para 1024x600
<cousteau> así que creo que no existe
<abdabanesha> el caso es que para 1024x600 no lo especifica
<cousteau> pues no existe
<abdabanesha> pero recuerdo que en un pasado specifique un valor que me fue optimo
<cossier> abdabanesha: no me suena esa resolucion quizas 1024x768 ??
<cousteau> de todas formas me suena que ahora se hace con -display y no -vga
<Vero2> hola a todos, hace unos días hice upgrade a Oneiric y me trajo bastantes problemas. Alguien lo instaló y le va bien?
<abdabanesha> entonces en la linea deberia ser display=
<abdabanesha> ?
<cousteau> abdabanesha, es grub o grub2?
<abdabanesha> grub2
<cousteau> abdabanesha, busca la línea en el /etc/default/grub que dice #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<cousteau> descoméntala y pon GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x600
<cousteau> a ver si así va
<abdabanesha> perdon 1
<cousteau> ah, pues ni idea, eso desde hace tiempo no se usa en ubuntu
<cousteau> pero me temo que no se puede
<abdabanesha> tengo unas cuantas, voy a probar
<abdabanesha> gracias
<Vero2> alguien instaló Ubuntu 11.10?
<omikron4> Vero2: yo tengo instalado ubuntu 11.10
<Vero2> omikron4: te dió algun problema?
<omikron4> Vero2: no
<Vero2> increíble
<Vero2> yo tengo unos cuantos
<Andres-kain> yo tengo xubuntu
<cousteau> yo tengo sueño
<Vero2> omikron4: hiciste una instalación limpia o upgrade
<omikron4> es mas, Vero2 , es la primera vez que despues de indicarle que instale lo del tema de software de terceros y demas me he sentido mas aburrido que una ostra, pues ya no tuve que hacer nada
<Vero2> pero hiciste instalación limpia o upgrade
<omikron4> Vero2: limpia.. tuve desde la alpha 2 la version diaria, pero cuando sale la estable hago siempre una limpia
<Vero2> ah, ahí está mi problema entonces
<Vero2> me hizo una mala actualización
<Andres-kain> yo hice upgrade y me hizo preguntas pero se instalo bien.
<omikron4> Vero2: yo siempre guardo todo lo de documentos videos imagenes , etc y despues hago la limpia
<Vero2> Andres-kain:  a mi me falla Synaptic y Evolution en diversas aplicaciones
<omikron4> es que han sido eliminados, aunque estan en los repos Vero2
<Vero2> Evolution no envía los mails, no tengo mbox, no puedo hacer backup
<omikron4> vero2 instala synaptic y luego lo demas
<Vero2> omikron4:  que han sido eliminados?
<Andres-kain> vero2 yo es que hice xubuntu asi evolution no es problema.
<Vero2> ah
<omikron4> Vero2: que ya no vienen por defecto. si los quieres deberas instalarlos
<Andres-kain> si es veradad, quitaron synaptic de instalacion por defecto. sigues pudiendo cogerlo del centoro de software.
<Vero2> Desinstalé y reinstalé tanto Synaptic como Evolution pero siguen las fallas
<Andres-kain> cambiaron evolution por thunderbird. creo q mejor.
<Vero2> Además con el upgrade perdí todos los mails de Octubre
<Andres-kain> ostras q putada.
<Vero2> Andres-kain: sí pero no me gusta Thunderbird
<Vero2> instalé un correo alternativo que viene en el Centro de Soft, pero es bastante limitado
<Andres-kain> pues de eso no se como puedo ayudarte salvo lo de apt-get en el cli mirar a ver si hay errores...
<Andres-kain> me dijeron q mutt es muy bueno.
<Vero2> pero mutt creo que no es de Ubuntu o si
<Andres-kain> si no te importa usar el cli... pero nunca lo use...
<Andres-kain> creo q esta en todas partes.
<Andres-kain> ahora no estoy en ordenador. no te puedo decir.
<Vero2> pasa que ni siquiera los de Launchpad me están ayudando porque no entienden lo que me pasa
<Vero2> tengo ganas de volver atrás
<omikron4> Vero2: yo siempre instalo en limpia aunque tenga el mismo, y de hecho, me fallaban algunas cosillas, pero al instalar en limpio, no fue asi.. asi que mi consejo.. haz un backup del home o de las cosas tuyas de documentos, etc y haces una instalacion en limpio, pero como te digo es solo un consejo, ,mi opinion
<Vero2> omikron4:  es buen consejo, gracias, pero aparte de todo no me gusta para nada Unity
<omikron4> Vero2: y o estoy en gnome 3 puedes usar el que quieras.. ademas lo tienes en los  repos tambien
<Andres-kain> puedes pasarte a xubuntu y kde. klaws mail me han dicho q es bueno.
<Vero2> Andres-kain: desde que empecé con las distro siempre tuve Ubuntu :-)
<Andres-kain> pero supongo q nada de lo q te estamos diciendo te ayuda a recuperar synaptic?
<Vero2> supones bien, aunque agradezco la buena voluntad
<Tecnic29> como puedo parar la ejecucion en un terminal...si me sale "MORE" y le doy enter y mas informacion me sale..porfis
<Andres-kain> yo salte un par de veced a lubuntu, xubuntu y trisquefl mini
<Vero2> yo soy mas conservadora jeje
<pinita> :-hola
<Vero2> lo de Synaptic es un bug pero no lo arreglan
<Vero2> hola pinita
<Andres-kain> tecnic29 escribe -less o algo asi. usa el comando man.
<pinita> alguien me puede ayudar para saber como pongo un disco externo de escritura, ubuntu 11.10 me lo ve como lectura
<pinita> hola V
<Andres-kain> apt-get update tampoco hace nada supongo?
<cousteau> Tecnic29, more se para con Q
<Vero2> Andres-kain: no, hice de todo ya
<Vero2> Andres-kain: cuando lo llamo, sale la pantalla y se esconde enseguida y no hay forma
<Tecnic29> Gracias amigos ya pude detener gracias
<pinita> el disco externo con puerto usb se ve como lectura
<Andres-kain> pinta quizas es el modelo? el mio de iomega me funciono bien..
<Vero2> pinita no estará configurado así?
<Tecnic29> algun programa bueno para escanear algien conoce ya que el simple scan no me funciona
<pinita> mode lo es western difgital de 500 gb
<cousteau> Tecnic29, XSane
<pinita> eso pregunto y como hago para configurarlo para escritura?
<cousteau> pero si no te reconoce el scanner... a lo mejor tienes que agregarlo antes
<cousteau> (no sé cómo se hace; nunca he agregado un escáner, simplemente instalado el driver de mi HP todo en uno)
<Vero2> pinita tendrías que ver en la configuración
<pinita> al principio me funcionaba bien, me dejaba escribir ahora no lo hace
<pinita> adonde veo la configuracion?
<Vero2> ah, entonces pasó algo en medio
<pinita> hasta me fui con gparted y lo formatee y todavia lo ve de solo lectura
<unknwon> Alguno sabe en qué directorio normalmente se instala iceCat
<Vero2> yo no estoy ducha en pen-drive, pero puedes ver propiedades?=
<pinita> no es un pendrive, es un disco duro externo con puerto usb
<windeskx> abajo el software libre,el codigo no se debe compartir
<Vero2> ah
<windeskx> abajo la lacra del software libre
<pinita> huyyyy
<mimecar> windeskx: dejalo ya
<pinita> fuera windeskx del foro
<cousteau> windeskx, di algo útil o calla
<windeskx> no se respeta el esfuerzo de la personas
<cousteau> yo respeto el esfuerzo que acaba de hacer mimecar
<mimecar> windeskx: dentro de 5 minutos entra en el canal de operadores si te has calmado
<mimecar> el canal es #ubuntu-es-ops,
<mimecar> este canal es solo para soporte
<pinita> esta grosero windeskx:
<pinita> mi disco duro externo me lo ve de solo lectura que hago?
<Andres-kain> unknwon no esta en home? algo asi como.icecat? archivo oculto?
<pinita> :-(
<Vero2> pinita yo en esto no puedo ayudar, pero si nadie puede vete a Google, seguro que encuentras algo que te sirva
<unknwon> Andres-kain, No.
<pinita> estoy en eso y nada
<Vero2> y si te conectas con el fabricante?
<Andres-kain> no te se decir unknwon, quizas con otro nombre... es icecat una variante de firfox?
<unknwon> Si.
<Vero2> unknwon: no utilizaste Buscar?
<cousteau> unknwon, yo diría que algo como /usr/lib/icecat o /usr/share/icecat ...de todas formas para qué lo quieres saber exactamente?
<Andres-kain> quizas este entonces en .firefox? lo siento estoy dando palos de ciego.
<cousteau> si es para lanzar el ejecutable, casi seguro que es /usr/bin/icecat
<omikron4> pinita: y si lo montas en disco?
<unknwon> cousteau, Para saber que está mal e instalar el Gnash.
<cousteau> unknwon, a qué te refieres con "para saber qué está mal"?
<unknwon> INstalé el Gnash y no me funciona.
<cousteau> no va muy bien
<cousteau> y si lo desinstalas?
<unknwon> :/
<unknwon> Es que quería probarlo.
<unknwon> No había usado la alternativa a flash
<cousteau> bueno, y para qué quieres saber lo del directorio?
<cousteau> (es que no sé qué quieres exactamene)
<unknwon> Quiero solucionar el problema que tengo con el Gnash.
<unknwon> Lo instalé en el Icecat. (Eso creo) Y aún así no me funciona.
<unknwon> Quiero buscar de solucionar ese problema.
<unknwon> Listo!
<unknwon> Gracias!!
<unknwon> :)
<unknwon> Solucioné.
<Andres-kain> unknwon yo voy a seguir con lo q quizas son tonterias... meter icecat en cli y ejecutar gnash y ver si te da algun error?
<Andres-kain> unknwon como fue?
<unknwon> Andres-kain, No le entendí bien que quizo decir. Pero, ya solucioné.
<Andres-kain> como lo arreglaste?
<unknwon> Copié el libgnashplugin.so en la carpeta de plugins
<Andres-kain> aps.
<Andres-kain> creo q trisquel tiene abrowser (firefox modificado) y viene con gnash por defecto para los amantes de la libertad.
<mimecar> puedes ver vídeos en Flash con vlc directamente
<mimecar> libertad y flash en la misma frase son cosas opuestas
<unknwon> Jeje! Si.
<unknwon> No, leí que Trisquel viene con el IceCat.
<unknwon> Y gnash por defecto ahora
<Andres-kain> youtube con html5 tambien...
<cousteau> Andres-kain, abrowser no es el nombre de ningún navegador, creo que es algo así como "navegador genérico"
<Andres-kain> me subscribo a los caanales de youtube con gpodder.
<cousteau> ls -l "$(which abrowser)"   me da   /usr/bin/abrowser -> firefox
<Andres-kain> cousteau si hay un navegador llamado abrowser en el repositorio de trisquel. es firefox sin el branding y no te offrece addons no libres. al menos hace 2 años era asi.
<cousteau> yo digo que ese es icecat
<Andres-kain> cousteau  me mola ese comando!
<cousteau> hmm... espera que lo mismo tienes tú razón
<cousteau> no sé, no sale en la wikipedia
<Andres-kain> no me finciona en n900 pero me lo guardo para probarlo luego.
<unknwon> No lo consigo.
<Andres-kain> pera a ver q con el movil esto me va a ser dificil. pero voy a mirar en pagina official de trisquel...
<Andres-kain> no habia alguna manera de usar wget para buscar solo ciertas paginas de una web?
<Andres-kain> ya esta https://duckduckgo.com/?q=trisquel+abrowser
<Andres-kain> cousteau unknwon" un branded mozilla" dice
<julian> PREGUNTA: uso X11 forw... putty + xming... para abrir firefox en estaciones windows... Es posible conectar una carpeta del cliente windows a linux. para que al descargar algun file se descargue no en el server linux, si no en el cliente windows? osea para poderlo guardar directamente en el cliente? ALGUNA web. para leer o con que terminologia buscar.. gracias..
<mimecar> julian: resumen ese parrafo en un par de frases cortas
<julian> firefox. por medio de putty + xming... Quiero guardar los files en el cliente local de windows. Osea. algo asi como pegar una carpeta por medio de samba..
<mimecar> si estas usando putty, copia por ssh
<julian> pero obvio por samba no se puede puesto que los clientes estan en internet. y sus router no tienen ip publica
<julian> mimecar, pero lo que quiero. es que el usuario visualice una carpeta. en linux.. osea en el firefox. al darle en guardar como.. que vea una carpeta, la cual guarde en el equipo del cliente como tal.. no en server linux.
<julian> mimecar, si me logro expresar bien? entiendes lo que quiero?
<julian> por que abitualmente tocaria descargar en el server.. y despues pasar nuevamente el archivo al cliente por medio de ftp. o algo.
<mimecar> entre el equipo con linux y el de windows hay una conexión ssh verdad?
<julian> mimecar, si, claro.
<mimecar> o el cliente guarda el dato en su unidad de red
<julian> linux, es el que tiene el firefox... y desde windows hago x11 forw... con putty + xming.
<mimecar> o haces un pequeño script que le mueva los datos por la conexión ssh
<julian> mimecar, tus 2 ultimas lineas me perdi.
<mimecar> en el equipo con linux haces un pequeño programa que compruebe si hay archivos nuevos
<mimecar> y si se ha descargado algo, que lo copie el solo al otro equipo
<julian> los clientes se conectan al server de linux por ssh, para correr el firefox... y ellos tienen la necesidad de guardar imagenes, archivos zip. etc..
<julian> pero quiero que en vez de que sean guardados al server linux... pasen directamente al disco C. del cliente windows... osea para que no se haga el proceso en 2 pasos..
<mimecar> el cliente tiene que tener alguna unidad común con el servidor
<julian> por que si no me toca... que el cliente descargue imagenes y otros files en el server en X carpeta.. y despues por medio de ftp.. volverla a descargar a su maquina local.
<mimecar> si no lo tiene, sincroniza la carpeta de las descargas con el equipo del cliente
<julian> lo que quiero es hacer ese paso en 1 solo.
<julian> por ejemplo. por medio de smb://ip. podria montar una carpeta compartida de windows en linux....
<julian> cierto... pero el problema mio.. es que no se como hacerlo habiendo que los clientes no tengo una ip publica para ello..
<mimecar> la única forma que se me ocurre es con un poco de programación
<julian> mimecar, seria posible?
<mimecar> pienso que si
<mimecar> sigues haciendo los dos pasos, pero el ordenador los hace por ti
<julian> mimecar, habria que hacer algun bypass para saltarse el firewall o como seria eso_
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el programa se lo descarga el servidor
<julian> mimecar, pero seria muy lento no?
<mimecar> el equipo del servidor sabe la ip del cliente que se ha conectado
<julian> la idea seria que el copiara directamente desde el principio en el cliente windows.
<mimecar> una descarga desde la consola si que se puede mandar por ssh directamente
<mimecar> pero firefox no lo creo
<julian> mimecar, si sabe la ip... mmmm pues.. supongo. que linux debe llevar un registro... puesto que se conecta por ssh.
<mimecar> compruebas cada x segundos si hay archivos nuevos
<mimecar> los hay => mandas por ssh y borras el "original"
<julian> mimecar, pero una duda.
<julian> supongamos que estoy bajando un file.rar. de 40 MB..
<julian> el script detecta que hay archivo nuevo... y lo va querer pasar..  y supongamos que apenas esta en 96 % de descarga...
<mimecar> las descargas parciales tienen la extensión .part
<julian> mimecar, bueno, otra pregunta. yo habia pensado depronto hacer algun tunel para con el puerto 445. y de alguna manera inventar un conexion por smb... crees que seria posible? o estoy perdiendo mi tiempo buscando.
<mimecar> también puedes comprobar si el archivo está en uso antes de copiar
<mimecar> si ya tienes una conexión ssh funcionando usala
<guampa> la otra es por la misma conexion ssh exportar un puerto smb desde el windows al server linux
<guampa> y que en el server linux luego de iniciar sesion ssh inicies una sesion smb en ese puerto
<guampa> en ese caso el firefox lo va a ver como carpeta local, si es que me explico
<julian> guampa, si entiendo
<vafied> en ubuntu 11.10 no puedo usar dhclient alguien mas tiene el mismo problema me dice que ejecute el servicio como service servicio y start
<mimecar> vafied: que error te da al iniciarlo?
<guampa> julian: con llaves, el archivo authorized_keys y un poquito de scripting se puede automatizar todo eso
<guampa> bbiaw
<julian> guampa, yo no se mucho del tema... pero pues si me indicas un poco podria leer en la web...
<vafied> mimecar: dhclient no es un servicio por lo tanto me dice servicio desconocido en las verciones anteriores de ubuntu podias hacer dhclient y limpiabas tus rutas
<julian> guampa, es decir con que terminologia buscar.
<mimecar> dhclient hace que un interfaz de red coja una IP por dhcp
<vafied> asi es y eso necesito pero no lo hace ahora
<mimecar> dhclient es la parte cliente, no la del servidor
<vafied> desde 11.10
<mimecar> cómo utilizas el comando?
<vafied> sudo dhclient  como lo hacia en la 11.04 y funcionaba perfecto
<mimecar> sudo dhclient interfaz ?
<vafied> me marca lo mismo que correrlo sin interfaz  http://pastebin.com/3mGB9Kjq
<mimecar> no se si han modificado algo en la 11.10, es correcto como lo pones
<mimecar> todavía no la he instalado
<julian> guampa, tu estas en colombia, cierto?
<julian> mimecar, tu cogiste la idea de como dice guampa ? osea se que putty maneja forwarind port... o algo asi.. pero no sabria como implementarlo.. alguna idea.?
<mimecar> de esa forma no
<mimecar> spupuser1: no deberías ocnectarte como root al IRC
<spupuser1> mimecar, gracias por el apunte, estoy en un live cd
<mimecar> ok
<spupuser1> estoy descubriendo la distro de puppy.. nueva, para ver como es y como funciona, que tengo una de hace 2 años por lo menos
<spupuser1> me gusta mucho como live cd, para hacer cambios en archivos y copias de seguridad.. es fantástica
<spupuser1> lo que haré sera conectarme desde mi ubuntu, para seguir conversando con vosotros.. si no os parece mal,
<spupuser1> que parezco un antipático porque no me he presentado....
<mimecar> mientras respetes la temática del canal, puedes conectarte como quieras
<spupuser1> vale perfecto,
<mimecar> spupuser1: el irc no es como el messenger, no hace falta presentarse
<spupuser1> jajajaj, vale, me tomo nota,
<guampa> julian: te explico
<guampa> a traves de la sesion ssh podes hacer aparecer en un extremo puertos que sean accesibles desde el otro
<guampa> puertos accesibles son los que estan en las maquinas mismas o en maquinas en sus redes locales o cualquier puerto que puedan alcanzar, se pueden "reenviar" al otro extremo
<Vero2> alguien puede decirme como buscar los permisos en Evolution?
<mimecar> Vero2: permisos en Evolution?
<Vero2> si mimecar
<Vero2> o sea
<Vero2> para poder ver los mails en inbox
<guampa> Vero2: la cuenta de mail es local a la maquina o esta en un server externo?
<Vero2> es local
<Vero2> pasa que perdí unos mails al hacer upgrade
<Vero2> y quisiera recuperarlos
<guampa> si es mbox, hace una cuenta y ponele tipo "mbox"
<mimecar> la actualización no debe afectar a los datos
<Vero2> guampa es que no tengo mbox
<mimecar> Vero2: copia la carpeta de evolution a otro sitio antes de hacer nada
<Vero2> mimecar pero sí afectó
<Vero2> si ya hice una copiak
<mimecar> ¿te ha borrado los archivos o han desaparecido solos?
<guampa> Vero2: no se si entiendo, pero los correos locales de tu usuario de sistema te llegan a un mbox x defecto en ubuntu
<Vero2> mimecar: me desaparecieron todos los mails entrantes de Octubre hasta que hice el upgrade
<Vero2> guampa
<julian> guampa, si entiendo ese tema.. pero..
<julian> como hago por ejemplo si mi cliente no tiene una ip fija.. es decir no existe ip publica?
<Vero2> al hacer upgrade pues mbox no se instaló porque el applet está roto (el paquete)
<guampa> julian: cliente es donde tenes el mingw verdad
<julian> guampa, como hago para que en putty al hacer tunnels port.. como le especifico la ip?...  si.. ese es el cliente.. y es donde quiero guardar archivos.. osea es windows..
<julian> xming..
<mimecar> Vero2: mbox es un formato para guardar los crreos
<mimecar> ¿que paquete está roto?
<Vero2> mimecar: sí, yo lo quise instalar y no pude porque me informó que el paquete del applet está roto
<guampa> julian: si xming perdon, la ip usa la del loopback 127.0.0.1
<Vero2> en ese momento Synaptic me funcionaba
<mimecar> Vero2: es diferente que no tengas los correos a que tengas evolution mal instalado
<guampa> julian: todas las maquinas tienen esa direccion que es local y se conecta a ellos mismos
<mimecar> ahora te deja instalarlo?
<Vero2> te refieres al applet?
<Vero2> pues no sé porque Synaptic tiene un bug y no se puede usar
<Vero2> aparece y desaparece enseguida
<guampa> Vero2: vamos por partes dijo jack el destripador
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da al instalar el paquete
<julian> guampa, perfecto.. digamos que sea localhost.. funcionaria para el primer cliente.. y que pasaria al conectar 2,3,4,5,6, o mas?
<Vero2> mimecar: es que no puedo usar Synaptic
<guampa> Vero2: "el applet" no se que es, no es evolution o sea
<mimecar> synaptic solo es un interfaz, instala desde la consola
<julian> guampa, o el individualizaria cada una de los puertos en el mismo localhost?
<Vero2> guampa es parte del mbox
<guampa> y synaptic...otro tema, que es lo que no anda?
<guampa> mbox no es un paquete
<guampa> mbox es tu casilla local
<Vero2> guampa disculpa pero está en Synaptic
<Tecnic29> Alguien me recomienda algun programa para grabar CD/DVD
<julian> k3b
<guampa> aver
<julian> Tecnic29, k3b
<prpcl> k3b, xfburn
<Vero2> mimecar: lo intento
<guampa> julian: cada cliente deberia exportar el mismo puerto local, a un puerto distinto en el server
<Tecnic29> ok gracias
<julian> guampa, mmmm ya te entiendo... perfecto... voy a hacer pruebas haber que pasa...
<Vero2> mimecar: Terminal informa que no se ha encontrado ese paquete
<guampa> yo no veo en synaptic que el soporte mbox este en un plugin de evolution
<guampa> perdon, applet
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete de ubuntu
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> si te falta algo lo pondrá
<Vero2> guampa, primero está mbox que se instala conjuntamente con el applet
<mimecar> Vero2: mbox es un formato, no una aplicación
<Vero2> mimecar: ok
<Vsg21> :O Vero2 cuanto tiempo por donde andabas?
<guampa> julian: la otra parte es automatizar que al iniciar sesion en el servidor, este inicie sesion smb en el puerto exportado
<Vero2> mimecar: dice que ya está instalado en su versión más reciente
<Vero2> Vsg21 hola :-)
<Vsg21> hola
<Vsg21> ("\(^o^)/")
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> anduve jugando al pool
<Vero2> y ahora con problemones gracias al Ocelot
<Vsg21> mmm vos hacias de mesa de billar?
<Vsg21> ocelot?
<Vsg21> que es ocelot
<Vero2> sí Ubuntu 11.10
<Vsg21> jaaaa
<Vero2> Oneiric Ocelot
<Vsg21> con razon volviste jejjee
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> y sí, tengo muchos problemas ...
<Vsg21> es fija usa ubuntu y seras esclavo del irc y foros jeje
<Vero2> No, no es así
<Vero2> tengo problemas porque hice upgrade y salió mal
<Vsg21> y pero si es automatico eso,,,
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> es lo que se piensa
<Vero2> pero yo estoy a punto de comprar un chaleco de fuerza
<Vsg21> claro en la practica seria haz update y quedate en bolainas
<Vero2> no siempre
<Vero2> con la versión anterior nada me pasó
<Vsg21> y en esta version ya incluye gnome3 no?
<Vero2> si
<Vero2> tu cual tienes?
<Vsg21> deje todo eso uso win
<Vero2> ah
<Vero2> puff
<Vero2> que pesadez
<Vero2> a pesar de todo me quedo con Ubuntu
<Vsg21> y no es ningun desafio es cierto pero para escuchar mptre ver webs con flash y jugar a algo anda bien
<Vero2> ah bueno
<Vero2> y tambien perseguir espías, malware,virus y cía no?
<Vsg21> mmm mmmmmm
<Vsg21> y ahi viene una discusion en la que no quiero entrar asique digo que si
<Vero2> no es cierto?
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> y se me fue mimecar
<Vsg21> mira el otro dia un flaco tenia abichado su distro ... su mysql los banners con un append detras
<Vsg21> 462 banner virusos tenia
<Vero2> qué distro?
<Vsg21> arch creo
<Vero2> no me digas
<Vsg21> obvio para un usuario comun que le van a hacer no corre un daemon ni en pedo
<Vsg21> ahora si lo inflas pfffff
<Vsg21> y hasta hace poco habian unos bugs sobre pidgin con ejecusion de code arbitrario en una imagen
<Vero2> espero que no empiecen con eso por aquí...
<Vero2> bueno, la cuestión que no logro arreglar mis problemas
<Vsg21> y no puedes hacer una instalacion limpia ?
<Vero2> como poder, podría, pero es todo un tema
<fredd> jeje
<Vero2> en fin, veo si lo hago pero volveré igual a Maverick
<Vsg21> :O
<Vero2> Unity me fastidia
<fredd> por?
<Vero2> me marea
<Vsg21> setealo mmm modo no se default era
<Vero2> y no te rías, jeje
<Vsg21> osea gnome default
<Vero2> si, puedo usar gnome si quiero
<fredd> si, podes
<prpcl> Vero2, pero instala kubuntu, o xubuntu o lubuntu
<prpcl> prueba con otros escritorios
<prpcl> xD
<m4v> !nounity Vero2
<kubot> Vero2: Ubuntu 11.10 usa GNOME 3 con !unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<Vsg21> :O
<Vero2> m4v gracias
<fredd> m4v, quien carga el bot?
<Vsg21> que grande m4v y el bot
<Vsg21> chucu chucu chucu chu!
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> Superhijitus
<Vsg21> jooo
<Vsg21> crei que nadie lo entenderia :P
<Vero2> m4v, pero no me funciona Synaptic, para completar
<Vsg21> apt?
<Vero2> y no me convence el Centro de Soft, aunque es muy  bonito
<m4v> Vero2: que error tira?
<Vero2> directamente se cierra
<Vero2> es un bug que ya se sabe pero no lo arreglan
<m4v> Vero2: abrilo desde una terminal y fijate si tira algún mensaje
<Vero2> ok un momento
<m4v> Vero2: que bug? encontré uno pero dice que solo pasa cuando está activado el screen reader
<Vero2> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<Vero2>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Vero2> ésto contesta
<m4v> Vero2: es este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/839219
<Vero2> dice que está fuera de rango??
<m4v> Vero2: fijate de desactivar el screen reader
<Vero2> y donde está?
<m4v> en el comentario #16 explica algo
<Vero2> ok gracias
<m4v> dice "System Settings->Universal Access->Screen Reader"
<Vero2> m4v te voy a levantar un monumento!!!!!
<Vero2> solucionado por lo menos ésto :-)
<Vero2> ahora solamente me falta arreglar el bendito Evolution
<m4v> Vero2: hacelo al que investigó el bug :P
<Vero2> no, pero nadie me supo decir qué hacer
<PAPI> hOLA
<Vero2> hola
<PAPI> Sabe alguien como mover la barra lateral de ubuntu 11.10 hacia abajo?
<julian> PREGUNTA: como se llama el explorar de archivos de ubuntu?
<m4v> PAPI: la de unity? creo que no se puede.
<vafied> alguien sabe como puedo utilizar el script dhclient en ubuntu 11.10 ?
<julian> vafied, si en tu red hay dhcp server..
<m4v> julian: nautilus?
<julian> vafied, simplemente colocas dhclint eth0
<PAPI> busque en la ayuda y me dijo de bajar un programa llamado compiz-config
<julian> m4v, voy a verificar
<Vero2> m4v si estás mañana, podrás ayudarme con Evolution? Ahora ya se ha hecho muy tarde.
<vafied> julian: http://pastebin.com/27DaQPYe
<vafied> julian: en 11.04 el script tal y como lo ves ahi funcionaba perfectamente bien ahora no pudo utilizarlo
<m4v> PAPI: no, no puedes moverla.
<PAPI> y me sale un grafica donde puedo ubicar la barra, pero cuando le doy y me da un monton de mensajes de conflictos de comandos o simplemente nada
<m4v> PAPI: de momento no es posible mover el lanzador de Unity del margen izq.
<PAPI> :(
<m4v> Vero2: supongo, pero no hay soporte personalizado, si estoy y no ando con otra cosa.
<PAPI> y no se puede mantener siempre por debajo de todas las ventanas?
<ayudita> hola?
<m4v> PAPI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415 está marcado como wontfix
<ayudita> una preguntita?
<ayudita> que es gnome?
<m4v> !gnome
<kubot> Gnome es el entorno gráfico predeterminado de Ubuntu | Soporte en #ubuntu-es
<m4v> bueno... no muy completo, pero es el entorno de Ubuntu.
<m4v> google debe tener más info.
<ayudita> gracias, y entre cuantos entornos graficos podria elegir para mi ubuntu 10.04 netbook?
<PAPI> :(
<m4v> ayudita: existe kubuntu y xubuntu. no se si lubuntu está para 10.04, creo que no.
<ayudita> parece que al entrar y elegir usuario puedo elegir entre el propio de la version y gnome y acabo de probar gnome shell
<Vero2> m4v no te tomo como soporte personalizado, pasa que cuando hago una pregunta no siempre me responden y menos ayudan a solucionar. Ya me pasó. Ok, si estás desocupado.
<PAPI> y no se puede mantener esa barra por denajo de todas las ventanas?
<m4v> PAPI: la barra no se oculta?
<ayudita> eso son distintas distros pero me refiero a que puedo elegir entre varios entornos cuando inicio sesion, verdad?
<PAPI> pero no quiero que salga cada vez que le doy al boton atras del navegador
<m4v> ayudita: podés instalar kubuntu-desktop para probar kubuntu (usa KDE), o xubuntu-desktop para probar xubuntu (usa xfce),
<Vero2> Bueno debo irme. Buenas noches a todos.
<ayudita> gracias, y en ubuntu desde donde podemos configurar aspectos de las ventanas como el titulo, los menus, los botones de maxim, minim y cerrar?
<ayudita> por ejemplo para quitar el titulo o los menus, como hago?
<PAPI> bueno, sera dejarlo siempre visible entonces
<ayudita> creo que es desde editor de configuración, que pensais?
<vafied> PAPI: si no te convence unity podrias utilizar shell
<PAPI> como es shell?
<vafied> !google gnome shell | PAPI
<kubot> GNOME Shell - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell>
<PAPI> oh
<prpcl> <ayudita> eso son distintas distros pero me refiero a que puedo elegir entre varios entornos cuando inicio sesion, verdad? <-- si se puede, en realidad en cualquier distro se puede
<ayudita> aqui tienes un ejemplo y como instalar gnome shell: http://belinuxmyfriend.blogspot.com/2010/04/instalar-gnome-shell-en-ubuntu.html
<ayudita> y si tuvieramos que numerarlos, cuantos entornos existen actualmente, o quiza son demasiados para numerarlos?
<m4v> prpcl: desactualizado
<m4v> prpcl: gnome-shell está en los repositiorios
<m4v> prpcl: sry, era para ayudita
<ayudita> quisiera optimizar mi poco espacio en pantalla de una netbook y estoy investigando y probando varias opciones
<prpcl> :P
<PAPI> ya veo
<PAPI> voy a pensarlo
<PAPI> muchas gracias a todos
<vafied> el buen y viejo gnome clasico
<prpcl> ayudita, si quieres optimizar el espacio de tu pantalla, trata de quitar los paneles
<PAPI> adios
<vafied> con un docky que se oculte inteligentemente
<m4v> ayudita: gnome-shell está en los repos a partir de 11.10, todo lo que hay ahí no es necesario y menos en 9.04 donde gnome3 no está soportado
<ayudita> disculpa, la info era para la 10.04 que es la que uso y soy novato :(
<ayudita> no quiero confundir a nadie, pero hoy mismo estuve probando y por eso lo comete
<prpcl> ayudita,  incluso podrías intentar sin entorno de escritorio y usar solo un gestor de ventanas como fluxbox
<ayudita> voy a mirarlo, la idea seria conservar algun panel para acceder rapido a aplicaciones e infos varias pero que desaparezcan y dejen espacio cuando sea necesario
<ayudita> probe los dock y no me convencieron
<ayudita> ahora estoy con dos paneles sup e inf que desaparecen
<ayudita> y estoy intentando imitar el entorno de mac donde todos los menus aparece en el panel superior
<vafied> el buen y viejo gnome mas un docky uqe se oculte inteligente nada mejor
<ayudita> osea que da igual la aplicacion que estes usando, el menu siempre aparece en el mimsmo lugar igual que cerrar, minimizar o maximizar
<ayudita> y me esta costando esta opcion, alguien se le ocurre algo? estoy mirando en el editor de configuracion y en compiz config
<dylan66> ayudita usa dconf-editor
<ayudita> dylan66: gracias, lo estoy intentando pero tiene muchisimas opciones y no me aclaro, sabes algun manual o guia?
<julian> guampa, estas_?
<mano> holas, como agrego un aplicativo nuevo al menu de unity ?
<mano> como agrego un aplicativo nuevo al menu de unity ?
<unknwon> mano, Sólo abra la aplicación.
<unknwon> Y luego haga click con el botón derecho sobre ella.
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-27
<nery> hola a todos, alguien me puede ayudar tengo ubuntu instalado en mi pc y cada vez que ingreso cualquier memoria usb me dice que es solo tengo permisos de lectura inclusive intente cambiar permisos con el nautilus pero no funciona
<guampa> julian: si
<GridCube> nery, nesecitas reformatearlos
<miguel> miguelito
<miguel> hola a todos!!
<Guest72087> zzzzzzzzzz
<nery> gracias GridCube
<Borreguito> Holas, buenas noches..
<Borreguito> COmo instalo los controladores de RED RTL8101/02 " ??
<Borreguito> Alguien me ayuda con la Wireless de mi presario cq43??
<erikrocha> Buenas, Alguien usa netflix?
<guampa> 
<yamaci91> tengo una placa de RAM de 1GB pero los sistemas operativos me reconocen solo 429 MB  que hago???
<Jorge-42-Concep> Una pregunta: Al kernel 3.1 hay que instalarlo uno mismo? No aparece todavía en los repositorios? A mí synpatic no no actualiza nada aún...
<unknwon> Jorge-42-Concep, Espera. Ya te llegará la actualización.
<juanpablojp1> Las actualizaciones no son al instante, hay que esperar unos días
<Jorge-42-Concep> Ok. Gracias.....ya empezaba a desesperarme....
<juanpablojp1> Jorge-42-Concep: claro que lo puede compilar desde el código fuente (kernel.org) si no puede esperar :-D
<juanpablojp1> Jorge-42-Concep: creo que no demorará mucho. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=image-3.1
<Jorge-42-Concep> juanpablojp1: espero que no se haga esperar tanto...
<juanpablojp1> ojalá
<joshua___> hola
<joshua___> alguien tiene ubuntu 11.10¡
<joshua___> ?
<joshua___> tengo problemas con el plugin de flash y la camara y microfono
<joshua___> no puedo dar en la opcion permitir cuando quiero poner la cam
<xangua> estás seguro que tu cámara está soportada¿ corres la última versión de flash¿ has intentado otro sitio con esa funcionalida¿
<joshua___> si, todos los sitios me  piden confirmacion, la cam funciona ok, pero en el mensaje de confirmacion del plugin de flash sale como congelado y no puedo darle la opcion permitir
<joshua___> un sitio es camzap
<joshua___> www.camzap.com
<joshua___> a alguien le ha pasado?
<setobauer> http://twitter.com/#!/AnitaToro/status/129407490747154432
<Userbuser> Hola
<Userbuser> Me gustaria conocer la forma de aprender a manejar servicios de red DE UNA VEZ
<Userbuser> es que no encuentro manera, un libro que lo explique paso a paso desde cero empezando por el servicio A y terminando por el Z
<Userbuser> solo encuentro articulos puntuales sobre X cosa concreta y muchas veces desfasados
<Userbuser> quiero aprender me escucháis? APRENDER como si se tratara de una maratón supercalifrastilicoespialidosamente intensa
<Userbuser> y no ahora eso, y luego aquello y luego a saber DIOS que habrá luego
<setobauer> http://twitter.com/#!/AnitaToro/status/129407490747154432
<Userbuser> no señor no, NO SEÑORES.
<femichel> hola alguna distro proxy/firewall que recomienden
<ZMR> Userbuser, si lo quiere asi, tldp.org es un buen punto de inicio (si pueden estar desfasados), pero nada que el sentido comun no arregle
<Userbuser> ZMR, es que ya miré esa web y cuando me descargaba manuales que me parecían interesantes entonces veía que estaban hechos por alla el 1999 :-/
<ZMR> si usa ubuntu, busque la "guia de ubuntu" y empieza x alli
<Userbuser> ZMR, es que en guia-ubuntu explican cosas muy concretas
<Userbuser> de forma separada
<ZMR> Userbuser, igual siguen siendo validos
<Userbuser> y a mi me gustaria hacer algo parecido a lo que estoy haciendo con Python
<ZMR> ademas, a que se refiere con "servicios de red"?
<Userbuser> que encuentro buenos libros que empiezan de cero y te enseñan de forma incremental
<Userbuser> ZMR, a Apache, DNS, DHCP, etc
<Userbuser> al menos saber usarlos a un nivel más o menos básico
<ZMR> Userbuser, para eso, busque la documentacion correspondiente
<Userbuser> incluso el iptables
<Userbuser> ZMR, es que la verdad es que estoy haciendo un curso de formación profesional, pero los profesores no tienen ni idea, es como si me enseñara mi madre informatica y a mi mi madre no podria enseñarme.
<Userbuser> así que mes estoy buscando una fuente de informacion alternativa para seguir el curso
<Userbuser> me ha tocado un mal instituto.
<ZMR> Userbuser, la documentacio de cada servicio al q se refiere es muy completa
<ZMR> *documentacion
<ZMR> empieze x alli
<Userbuser> por guia-ubuntu?
<ZMR> no
<Userbuser> por tlcp?
<ZMR> quiere saber de apache? apache.org
<Userbuser> carai, no se me había pasado por la cabeza xD
<Userbuser> voy a ver que tienen
<ZMR> dns? bind o djbdns = sitio correspondiente
<Userbuser> aunque imagino que todo estará en inglés
<ZMR> correcto
<Userbuser> esto dificulta bastante las cosas, pero bueno, a base de práctica ya me resultará menos obstaculo...
<ZMR> igual, si busca, encuentra documentacion en castellano
<ZMR> y la mejor forma de aprender, es instalar el sistema y jugar con el
<Userbuser> ZMR, por curiosidad no conoceras un tutorial que se llame algo parecido a "aprender a aprender de forma autodidacta"? XD
<ZMR> echando a perder se aprende
<ZMR> Userbuser, no
<ZMR> yo al igual que muchos otros de los presentes aqui, aprendimos solos
<Userbuser> porque ya si llevaba unos días comiendome la cabeza por a ver como aprender solo...
<Userbuser> y ni siquiera se me pasó por la cabeza ir a la web oficial de apache, por ejemplo.. xD
<Userbuser> y como lo hacéis ZMR ? es que claro, todos decís "trasteando" pero como trasteas si no sabes ni que ni como trastear
<ZMR> Userbuser, la cosa se reduce a instalar el sistema, leer y jugar con el sistema
<Userbuser> yo instalar ubuntu ya lo sé hacer de sobras, particiones etc etc
<Userbuser> programar tampoco se me da mal de moment con python (el nivel en el que estoy)
<Userbuser> porque me lo han puesto en bandeja con un buen libro
<Userbuser> y si tengo algo así`para mi ya esta casi todo hecho
<ZMR> Userbuser, al principio es normal que pase eso (quedarse sin saber que hacer), conforme lea mas le va agarrando el truco
<Userbuser> entonces es solo cuestion de ponerse, pero en el caso de servicios en red lo veo un kaos
<ZMR> primero aprenda lo basico
<Userbuser> y que es lo basico?
<ZMR> estructura de directorios, como moverse en el sistema, comandos basicos, permisos
<Userbuser> si, esto más o menos lo conozco
<ZMR> o lo conoce o no lo conoce
<ZMR> "mas o menos" no sirve
<Userbuser> llevo mucho tiempo en linux, pero nunca me había intersado por los servicios de red
<Userbuser> conozco el sistema jerarquico de linux, pero no conozco por ejemplo la funcion de cada uno de los directorios existentes en la raíz
<Userbuser> tambien se moverme por consola en lo que a comandos basicos se refiere
<Userbuser> mv, cd, cp, ls, rm, apt-get install etc xD
<Userbuser> y los permisos tambien, aunque creo que no acabo de entenderlo al 100%
<ZMR> Userbuser, http://www.prismnet.com/~dierdorf/linuxdirectorystructure.png
<ZMR> Userbuser, los permisos tiene que entenderlo, los servicios de red dependen mucho de ello
<Userbuser> sé que chmod 777 es dar permisos de todo a todo el mundo
<Userbuser> el primer 7 es el owner, el segundo el grupo, y el tercero "otros"
<Userbuser> cosas así
<Userbuser> quizás ya lo sé todo, nose xD
<Userbuser> entonces lo basico es moverse por consola, entender los permisos y entender la estructura de directorios no?
<ZMR> aja, pero no va a andar dandole 777 a todo :)
<Userbuser> para empezar a jugar con los servicios d red no?
<ZMR> basicamente
<Userbuser> por que no debería de andar con 777 si los demás no hacen malas pasadas?
<Userbuser> ya sé que es muy peligroso y tal pero si es en tu casa por ejemplo?
<ZMR> y esa maquina esta conectada a internet?
<ZMR> x eso :)
<Userbuser> osea, lo dices pq te pueden atacar facilmente no?
<ZMR> no necesariamente
<Userbuser> no pq se rompa por el hecho de tener permisos 777 n?
<ZMR> pero hay demasiado tipo con demasiado tiempo libre en internet
<Userbuser> xD ya
<Userbuser> ya entiendo x)
<ZMR> por romperse, no se rompe nada, pero no es buena idea que despues se hace costumbre
<Userbuser> oks
<Userbuser> y dp de conocer lo básico que viene?
<Userbuser> ir a apache.org?
<Userbuser> y luego a bind.org?
<ZMR> pues
<ZMR> eso ya depende de ud
<ZMR> y sus conocimientos
<Userbuser> tu como lo has hecho?
<Userbuser> algun consejo o algo de la experiencia xD
<ZMR> leer, instalar el sistema, familiarizarme con el y trastear
<ZMR> no necesariamente en ese orden
<Userbuser> yap, nose, es que tengo la sensación de que soy demasiado inseguro en eso
<Userbuser> y la inseguridad me impide pensar bien
<ivedci89> alguien sabe sobre keylogger para linux? y no me hablen del LKL porque es una basura....
<ivedci89> me dejo el teclado re loco...
<ivedci89> ?
<Userbuser> supongo que el mayor obstaculo es la actitud
<ivedci89> Userbuser:  me hablas a mi?
<Userbuser> tengo que enfocar las cosas con otros ojos. A veces lo hago pero por inspiración divina y no por que quiera.
<Userbuser> ivedci89, no.
<ivedci89> ja...
<Userbuser> ivedci89, para que quieres un keylogger?
<ZMR> Userbuser, muchas veces es cuestion de actitud nada mas
<Userbuser> ZMR, y sabrías definirme una buena actitud?
<ivedci89> Para saber cada cosa que ocurre en mi PC... simple
<ZMR> Userbuser, ganas de aprender?
<ZMR> eso me sirve
<ZMR> ivedci89, un keylogger no es para eso
<Userbuser> yap, si yo tengo ganas de aprender, lo que pasa es que me pongo nervioso cuando me pierdo y no sé como aprender a hacerlo bien.
<Userbuser> y cuando me pongo nervioso e inseguro de lo que estoy haciendo entonces ya no sirvo para nada
<ZMR> Userbuser, nadie nacio aprendido, y todos pasamos x lo mismo
<ZMR> Userbuser, cuando sienta que le vaya a pasar eso, pare lo que este haciendo y tomese un descanso
<ZMR> fume|cafe|vaya a tomar aire|
<ZMR> y luego regrese
<ivedci89> Userbuser:  ZMR quiero saber todo lo que teclean en mi PC los clics que hacen etc..., lo ideal para mi seria algo que grabe toda la sesion en video para luego ver, pero eso es mucho proceso y espacio!!! preferible un keylogger simple de teclado con marcas de tiempo... y listo...
<Userbuser> pues si, creo que lo voy a hacer, porque sino caigo en la frustración -.-
<curiousx> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<curiousx> =P
<ZMR> ivedci89, lo siento, no creo que este sea el lugar adecuado para eso
<Userbuser> curiousx, :**
<Userbuser> ivedci89, no será que quieres espiar a tu novia no? XD
<ivedci89> y a mi padre...
<ivedci89> y no quiero volver a windows por ese motivo...
<ivedci89> en windows es BIEN facil eso
<ivedci89> por eso os pido ayuda
<Userbuser> ivedci89, pues ni idea ivedci89
<ivedci89> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS actualizado a Full! compiz full + complementos, Acer Aspire 5542, con todo el orgullo! Todo el hardware funciona de lujos! Ni loco me vuelvo a windows...
<Userbuser> yo es que nunca lo he tocado ese tema
<Userbuser> ni con windows ni con ubuntu
<ivedci89> Bueno Userbuser estare atento a los resultados de Google... no obstante cada una semana más o menos pregunto por aca sobre el asunto.
<Userbuser> ivedci89, pues cuando vuelvas pregunta tambien en debian-es si en uno no te responden
<ivedci89> #debian-es ???
<ivedci89> es otra sala?
<Userbuser> y no tengo ni idea, pero lo más seguro es que existan y varios.
<Userbuser> si
<ivedci89> a ver?
<ivedci89> Gracias!
<ivedci89> en google solo hablan del LKL es uno escrito en C... pero me dejo re tarado el teclado... y es un garron configurarlo... al final de nada me sirvio... y cuaando los navegadores como firefox o chromium iniciabann me dejaban peor al pobre teclado, es como si hicieran while while while sobre las entradas de memoria del teclado el buffer o algo asi
<ivedci89> tengo un keylogger para firefox... ya instalado, pero no tiene marca de tiempo y arranca con una publicidad que no me gusta nada...
<ivedci89> me hace dudar de la privacidad de mis tecleos propios... y de mi familia,,,... a donde van todos esos tecleos?
<ivedci89> tengo que ponerme a usar otro navegador para las tareas bancarias y cosas asi por desconfianza
<ivedci89> ese keylogger es capaz de tomar cualquier cosa que se teclee cuando la ventana de firefoz esta activa
<Userbuser> xD
<Userbuser> es que ya solo para el concepto de keylogger ya da miedo xD
<Userbuser> tengo que irme
<Userbuser> nos vemos
<Userbuser> gracias ZMR
<Userbuser> adios
<ivedci89> y si!! uno lo quiere para cuidarse uno y su entorno su familia... y ver que te instala una publicidad... mmmm a mi no me gusta nada..
<olvis> hola buenas.. por que mi gestor de actualizacion me dice que no voy a  tener mas  actualizaciones de seguridad ni nada de eso y no me  deja actualizar , ayuda es mi primer dia en linux
<olvis> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<unknwon> olvis, Es la versión 11.10?
<NaN> enas
<NaN> estoy por instalar un sistema linux, me recomiendan usar toda la partición? o crear una nueva?
<NaN> en windows creaba una solo para el sistema, pero en linux no sé :s
<unknwon> NaN, Depende lo que desee hacer.
<NaN> unknwon: a que te refieres? cuáles serían las opciones?
<unknwon> :s
<unknwon> Si quiere instalar dual bot (junto a Guindows), si desea borrarlo todo. Usar un disco a parte... etc...
<NaN> la verdad en windows hacía eso porque sabía que si en algún momento el sistema me fallaba, lo volvía a instalar sólo en esa partición
<NaN> ahora linux me da la confianza de que no me va a fallar, o que si lo echo a perder con alguna otra distro respaldo
<NaN> o crees que pueda ser lo mismo?
<unknwon> Men insisto. Todo depende de lo que quiera.
<unknwon> Instalar junto a GUindows, volar el guindows, etc..
<unknwon> La cosa es, si lo desea puede hacer todas.
<unknwon> Cual quier opción es viable.
<NaN> deseo instalar sólo linux
<unknwon> Sólo que, hay una sola que se ajusta mas a lo que usted necesite.
<unknwon> Bueno, instale por completo el linux.
<NaN> sin crear particiones?
<NaN> una partición para el sistema y otra para home?
<unknwon> Al instalar, el mismo instalador creará las particiones necesarias.
<NaN> vale
<unknwon> AHora, usted mismo puede crearlas si así lo desea.
<unknwon> Para darle un tamaño en específico.
<NaN> gracias unknwon
<NaN> de casualidad, cuál es tu lengua materna?
<unknwon> NaN, El español.
<NaN> bien
<unknwon> :)
<olvis> es  la  version 3.5 de  trisquel
<curiousx> Hola fosco_ =)
<fosco_> buenas
<NaN> wenas fosco_
<diurno> nas
<hashashin> nas
<xto> hola+
<xto> alquien me puede hechar un cable para instalar un modulo a mano
<xto> nadie me orienta un poco..
<fosco_> es una peticion muy extraña
<fosco_> que necesitas hacer exactamente?
<xto> alguien por aqui?
<fosco_> ya te respondí antes
<fosco_> <fosco_> es una peticion muy extraña
<fosco_> <fosco_> que necesitas hacer exactamente?
<xto> instalar un driver
<fosco_> ya lo imagino, pero qué driver? en qué formato lo tienes? qué ubuntu usas?
<fosco_> blablabla
<xto> tengo 2 tarjetas inalambricas con chip realtek y ninguna funciona, he comprobado con otra intel de una amigo y me funciona
<xto> debian 6
<xto> rtl8187
<fosco_> deberías preuntar en el canal de debian
<fosco_> aquí podemos darte indicaciones para ubuntu, pero no son las mismas
<xto> llevo una horita y pico, y no me contestaba nadie, gracias de todas formas
<fosco_> por si te sirve de algo, el proceso es compilar el driver siguiendo las indicaciones que lleve, seguramente ./configure && make && sudo make install
<fosco_> una vez instalado cargarlo con sudo modprobe nombre_modulo
<xto> ok, me baje el driver y seguido manualesw pero ninguno me carga el driver en proc/modules  , gracias me es muy util tu indicacion, voy a probar, gracias de nuevo
<lixman> holaaaa, alguien en activo????
<lixman> tengo un problemita
<gnome-terminal> o/
<gnome-terminal> di el problema
<lixman> es que tengo un PC para tres personas y
<lixman> cuando alguien tiene abierta una sesión y luego otro más sin cerrar la anterior
<lixman> la conexión de la red se desaparece, el aplet
<lixman> el gestor en gnome 2.3
<lixman> y tambien si se monta un disco duro externo u otra partición, cuando cambias de sesión no está
<lixman> no puedes acceder a el
<gnome-terminal> que version de ubuntu usa?
<lixman> la anterior al gnome shell
<lixman> si por ejemplo entro en la sesion que se montó el disco duro o en la primera que conectó a la red
<lixman> y desconecto o desmonto el disco duro cuando entro en la segunda sesion lo tengo disponible
<lixman> ubuntu 10.10
<gnome-terminal> =.=
<xto> como se cambia un ap desde consola de ad-hoc a managed ??
<jaime_> hola a tod@s
<jaime_> deseo subir unas carpetas a google docs y no puedo desde ubuntu ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<fosco_> jaime_, yo lo hago desde ubuntu con chromium sin problemas
<fosco_> qué parte no te deja hacer?
<jgratero> Hay alguna manera de, mediante el comando ls, listar todos los dispositivos, entradas, salidas de audio?
<dannyLopez> abuelosamor: lspci
<dannyLopez> ?
<dannyLopez> buenas, como puedo establecer una ip fija y un dns para mi maquina desde consola?
<gnome-terminal> Seria facil desde la grafica :P
<guampa> dannyLopez: los dns los pones en /etc/resolv.conf, pero si usas network-manager este va a sobreescribirlos eventualmente
<dannyLopez> guampa: es que apenas estoy cuadrando la instalacion sin x
<guampa> la ip la pones con ifconfig, y si va a quedar fija lo configuras en /etc/network/interfaces (otra vez, si usas network-manager este puede cambiartelo)
<Pantaleon365> alguien me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> a lo mejor
<Pantaleon365> que es cisc?
<cousteau> creo qeu un tipo de arquitectura de procesadores
<Pantaleon365> http://www.homerswebpage.com/
<cousteau> Pantaleon365, qué relación tiene todo esto con ubuntu?
<julian> PUTTY... alguien sabe manejar bien el tema tunnels? necesito ayuda?
<Pantaleon365> ni idea
<Stoneangel> hola hola
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe como recuperar los botones de cerrar, minimizar en ventanas maximizadas en ubuntu 11.10? no me aparecen en el unity panel como deberían
<Stoneangel> los menús de aplicación si aparecen integrados pero los botones de control andan desaparecidos
<{[Violeta]}> ubuntu !
<{[Violeta]}> hola
<{[Violeta]}> .....
<fosco_> Stoneangel, cuando la ventana está maximizada los botones aparecen en el panel (al poner el ratón en la zona superior izquierda)
<{[Violeta]}> :)
<Stoneangel> no aparecen, hasta ayer lo hacian pero hoy ya no están
<fosco_> cuando la ventana no está maximizada los botones deben mostrarse en la esquina superior izquierda de la ventana
<Stoneangel> cuando no está maximizada si los veo, pero cuando la maximizo desaparecen
<fosco_> quitaste algun paquete?
<Stoneangel> no que yo recuerde
<fosco_> quizá desinstalaste ese indicador sin querer
<Stoneangel> solo el de las scroll overlays pero fue hace un par de dias
<fosco_> prueba a reiniciar la config de unity
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecutas unity --replace &
<fosco_> luego escribe exit para cerrar el terminal
<fosco_> perdon
<Stoneangel> ya le di y no pasó nada
<fosco_> unity --reset &
<Stoneangel> también probé volviendo a las opciones por defecto de compiz y nada de nada
<Stoneangel> saben que paquete maneja eso? para revisarlo y reinstalarlo desde synaptic
<fosco_> no estoy muy seguro, diria que es indicator-application
<{[Violeta]}> No se porqué al dar click en el icono de la izquierda de la barra del título ésta desaparecía, encontré que podía restaurarla con (Alt-f2) compiz --replace (son dos guiones) con algunos efectos secundarios indeseables (sombras en la barra de unity, en el panel superior, y algunas cosas mas), luego descubrí que podía hacer compiz-decorate y funciona mejor!
<{[Violeta]}> desconozco  cual es  el  problema
<fosco_> violeta puedes reiniciar las opciones de unity y de compiz con el comando unity --reset &
<{[Violeta]}> si
<{[Violeta]}>  nose que  problema tiene  angel de piedra
<{[Violeta]}>  doy esa  solucion  intuyendo el problema
<Stoneangel> lo extraño es que los menús de aplicación (Archivo, editar, etc.) si aparecen y se integran perfectamente en el unity-panel solo tengo perdidos los botones de control
<Stoneangel> fosco_ reinstalé los paquetes (estaban en teoría instalados y funcionando)
<Stoneangel> pero sigue igual
<Stoneangel> la solución que da {[Violeta]} es una de tantas que hay en internet y que no me funcionaron
<Stoneangel> ya no se que mas intentar (y no voy a reinstalar el SO solo por esa tontería)
<Stoneangel> por cierto ya que recuerdo el comando compiz-decorate no funciona en 11.10 dice comando no encontrado :P
<Stoneangel> es compiz -decorate (con un espacio entre ellos)
<Stoneangel> y en la mayoría de webs aparece pegado, parece que el original cometió el error y todos los demas solo se copiaron sin siquiera revisar XD
<Stoneangel> salgo y regreso
<{[Violeta]}> violeta  dice
<arp-> ?
<{[Violeta]}> dirijimos al ejecutador de aplicaciones (ALT + F2) y digitamos el siguiente comando:
<{[Violeta]}> gconf-editor
<{[Violeta]}> En la ventana que se abre, buscamos la ruta
<{[Violeta]}> /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<{[Violeta]}> Ahora abrimos “button_layout” y cambiamos “close,minimize,maximize:” (sin las comillas).
<{[Violeta]}> por
<{[Violeta]}> :minimize,maximize,close
<{[Violeta]}> aceptamos y todo vuelve a la normalidad.
<{[Violeta]}> Los dos puntos simbolizan el lugar donde pondremos los botones, es decir, si los puntos están a la izquierda los botones se ubican a la derecha y viceversa, también podemos cambiar el orden de los botones según como más nos guste y se nos antoje.
<{[Violeta]}> hola  Arp
<arp-> hi
<{[Violeta]}> si
<arp-> Where are you from {[Violeta]} ?
<{[Violeta]}> violeta   a  re de  argentina
<{[Violeta]}> ahhh  re !
<alfonso> hola
<arp-> {[Violeta]} ?
<alfonso> tengo el disco duro con dos particiones una para el "/" y otra para el "home" quiero formatear la particion del sistema para poner otra distribución
<arp-> alfonso lo haces desde la instalacion de la distro nueva que vas a instalar
<arp-> ahi formateas /
<alfonso> y me gustaria que despues de  terminar de instalar la nueva distribucion poder restaurar todo tal como lo tengo ahora incluido email amule etc
<{[Violeta]}> hola   alfonso
<alfonso> arp-:  ya lo se
<{[Violeta]}> arp
<arp-> hace una imagen del FS...
<arp-> en otra particion..
<{[Violeta]}> y  si  no  has  otra  partition ?
<alfonso> pero lo que quiero es guardar todo y luego restaurarlo listas de repositorios etc etc
<alfonso> todo todo
<arp-> oO
<arp-> pero que distro pensas instalar?
<alfonso> y si hay algun comando desde la consola que lo pueda hacer pues mejor y luego otro para restaurar
<{[Violeta]}> kiere  poner   Debian ! :O vendido !
<{[Violeta]}> pecho  frio !
<arp-> debian
<arp-> bien ahi..
<alfonso> normalmente suelo cambiar de version de ubuntu
<arp-> si bien debian se maneja con apt-get
<arp-> los repositorios son otros
<alfonso> y al final nunca puedo actualizar
<arp-> las versiones tambien
<{[Violeta]}> chest cold
<alfonso> tengo que hacerlo desde cero
<arp-> sep
<alfonso> arp-: entonces alguna sugerencia
<arp-> si
<arp-> primero que distro vas a poner?
<alfonso> ubuntu 11.04
<alfonso> estoy con ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> podes actualizarlo
<arp-> yo no lo haria...
<arp-> aun es reciente 11.10
<arp-> espera un poco..
<alfonso> pero dos veces que he intentado actualizar no me funciona
<arp-> podes bajar el CD de ubuntu 11.10
<arp-> montarl la ISO
<alfonso> arp-: tu crees que no merece la pena
<arp-> y usarlo para actualizar, offline
<arp-> va ser mas rapido
<arp-> yo no actualizaria a 11.10 todavia
<arp-> espera un poco..
<arp-> si igual.. no te cambia nada
<alfonso> y a 11.04?
<arp-> 11.04 es tan usable..
<arp-> pero vos no tenes 11.04?
<alfonso> no 10.04
<arp-> ahh
<arp-> lei mal
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y vas a tener que pasar de una a una
<arp-> no podes saltar de rama
<arp-> 10.04 / 10.10
<arp-> y asi..
<alfonso> perdon  10.10
<alfonso> no 10.04
<arp-> 10.10 tenes?
<arp-> ok
<alfonso> si
<arp-> yo te soy sincero.. me quedaria con 10.10
<alfonso> ok
<arp-> de hecho tengo 11.04
<{[Violeta]}> yo tengo 11,04
<arp-> prefiero 10.10
<arp-> pero bueh..
<{[Violeta]}> los que no usan  11.04 son chest cold
<alfonso> y si quisiera cambiar a suse o fedora que tengo el dvd
<alfonso> por aqui
<arp-> mira alfonso
<{[Violeta]}> fedora = fideos con manteca
<arp-> si no tenes mucha experiencia en una distro en puntual
<arp-> yo te recomiendo que todas las distros que quieras probar
<arp-> hacelas aparte
<arp-> en una instalacion en otra particion
<arp-> por si te quedas sin SO ..
<arp-> tenes otro para seguir usando
<{[Violeta]}> usa ubuntu !
<arp-> ami RPM.. no me gusta
<alfonso> ok arp-
<arp-> detesto RPM..
<alfonso> gracias
<{[Violeta]}> rpm ?
<{[Violeta]}> revoluciones por milla
<{[Violeta]}> ratas  per mil ?
<{[Violeta]}> rastas para maleantes
<cousteau> Relatively Placed Macro
<arp-> rpm..
<arp-> paquetes de red hat
<dubun> hola
<dubun> no puedo instalar  sensors-applet en ubuntu 11.10
<{[Violeta]}> c-you
<julian> guampa, hola...
<guampa> hola julian como va
<julian> guampa, amigo... no pude lograr el tunnel con putty para usar una carpeta de windows en linux.. :(
<guampa> tenes que reenviar el tcp/445 hacia el server
<arp-> ?
<arp-> j0
<arp-> todo en la misma red?
<guampa> no creo que via wan
<arp-> que haga una VPN
<guampa> no se bah, julian? es local el server?
<arp-> es mas seguro..
<guampa> se la consulta original era, el esta forwardeando X
<arp-> para usar netbios
<arp-> no recuerdo ahora
<arp-> pero tenes 445/138/139
<guampa> arranca un firefox y lo ve en el display local, el quiere que firefox vea una carpeta local, ahi se me ocurrio que reenvie smb al otro punto
<guampa> con la misma conexion ssh lo podes hacer, y automatizas el montaje con llaves y la parte del comando de login en authorized_keys
<julian> guampa, pues.. yo estoy haciendo forwa... del puerto 139, 445...
<guampa> bueno en el server remoto comproba que los ves
<vantage_pudding> eee
<guampa> netstat -ltnp | grep 445
<guampa> te tiene que decir que el proc que escucha es ssh
<julian> se supone que en source.. (windows) pongo el puerto 445 y en destino.. linux.. pongo 127.0.0.1:1445 por ejemplo..
<arp-> ?
<arp-> respeta el numero de port..
<guampa> si, podes reenviarlo a cualquier interfaz local al linux, podrias hacerlo aparecer en una placa ethernet por ejemplo
<arp-> 445 en el otro lado
<guampa> si no es root no va a poder abrir opr debajo de 1024
<julian> guampa, nada.. no esta escuchando..
<julian> >:(
<guampa> fijate en /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<guampa> tiene que haber una linea que diga AllowTcpForwarding yes
<guampa> grep -i allowtcpforwarding /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<julian> guampa, no existe.. no la veo..
<guampa> agregala y reinicia el server ssh
<guampa> o dale reload mas bien
<julian> ok
<julian> guampa, ya lo hice... volvi a conectarme desde el putty en windows... corri el netstat.. y no veo nada aun..
<julian> guampa, que otra cosa puedo revizar?
<guampa> a que puerto lo estas reenviando? los logs podes revisar, de los dos lados
<julian> al no ser usuario root? afectaria? es decir.. veo que ubuntu 11.. no deja ser usuario root.
<mimecar> julian: se usa sudo para hacer cosas como root
<guampa> no te conviene hacer ssh a root, deshabilita ese user o usalo con /rootlog
<mimecar> una conexión por ssh como root se usa en casos muy concretos
<guampa> no te conviene hacer ssh a root, deshabilita ese user o usalo con rootlogin without-password
<guampa> nunca lo habilites para login con password
<julian> mimecar, lo se.. solo que quiero exponer bien mi caso.. para que depronto no diga. que por que no habia dicho. antes. :D
<julian> guampa, no he tocado nada aun.
<guampa> no vas a poder abrir puertos por debajo de 1024 si no te conectas como root, asi que usa un esquema como el que estabas usando agregale 1000 al puerto ponele
<julian> guampa, ahhh diablos..  yo habia dejado el 445.. voy a ponerle 1445
<julian> un momento.
<Tecnic29> Como puedo cambiar el orden de los equiconos en la barra principal
<Tecnic29> iconos
<julian> guampa, .... nada puse.. lo siguiente.. en source port> 445  y destino.. 127.0.0.1:1445  en las opciones lo puse local y abajo en auto.. tengo algo malo_?
<snapux> hola
<julian> guampa, alguna idea_ que pueda andar mal?
<guampa> julian: en opciones pone remote
<julian> quedaria.. R445  127.0.0.1:1445
<guampa> si
<julian> R139 127.0.0.11139
<julian> mmm ok.. voy a probar asi.
<snapux> una pregunta... alguien sabe o conoce progrmas tpv es que intento migrar un tpv de guindous xp a ubuntu pero mencuentro con el problema de poder exportar los archivos de tpv a openbravo pos
<guampa> julian: si con 445 en realidad te alcanza
<julian> guampa, todo igual... nada cambia.. >:S
<julian> guampa, en nada podria afectar que el windows tenga firewall.. es decir... linux tendria que decir. listen.. indepentiente de lo que pase con windows? o que?
<mimecar> julian te conectas de linux a windows?
<guampa> si tenes firewall vas a tener problemas al conectar, pero el reenvio tendria que funcionar en tanto haya el puerto que reenvias este abierto en el origen
<guampa> s/haya//
<guampa> no de windows a linux mimecar
<julian> mimecar, pues... supongo que la conecion es linux a windows no?
<julian> guampa, ? no es al revez?
<julian> es decir... es linux.. quien tiene necesidad de guarda en windows.. ? o no?
<guampa> vos no estas conectando con putty, desde un windows, a un server linux con sshd?
<julian> es decir. supongo que linux ...
<julian> guampa, si asi es..
<cousteau> guampa, lo contrario me chocaría
<mimecar> ¿que equipo inicia la conexión julian?
<julian> tengo linux.. con firefox.... y me conecto desde windows.. con putty + xming.. para usar el firefox de linux... y quiero que ese firefox.. pueda guardar en windows..
<guampa> bueno yo estoy refrescandome las opciones del putty viendolo aca en ubuntu, tiene version pa linux
<julian> mimecar, windows.. por medio de putty.. hacia el server ssh de linux..
<mimecar> es lo mismo de ayer de copiar archivos a equipos con windows?
<cousteau> no sé yo si el servidor puede acceder a los directorios del cliente
<guampa> la idea mia era que reenvie el 445 o 139 , un envio reverso
<cousteau> o si el cliente puede compartir directorios
<cousteau> podrías compartir windows usando samba
<guampa> si el windows tiene "compartir archivos" (smb) tiene que tener abierto el puerto 445, 139
<cousteau> guardar en firefox en esa carpeta compartida usando cliente samba
<guampa> claro
<guampa> mira, el esquema ese funciona, mas que nada tenes que lograr armar el reenvio. Otras opciones no se, salvo que las dos maquinas esten en la misma LAN
<guampa> en ese caso para hacer la conexion smb no necesitas ningun reenvio a traves de ssh
<guampa> la haces directa y listo
<julian> guampa, linux.. esta en un location en cadana.... y windows esta en mi ofis..
<guampa> bueno si las maquinas estan en la misma red es cuestion que desde linux montes una carpeta compartida en el windows
<julian> guampa, bueno... pero a estas.. sobre la discucion? se supone que si debe funcionar?
<guampa> el firefox la va a ver
<julian> guampa, no no estan en la misma red.
<guampa> claro que si funciona
<guampa> ah ahi entiendo perdon
<julian> bueno sigo intentando entonces.
<julian> hay limitante en putty.. es decir tengo 2 puertos? podria ensayar con varias haber si muestra algo diferente en el netstat_?
<guampa> podes hacer cuantos reenvios quieras con putty o openssh
<Tecnic29> Alguien sabe como se cambia el orden los iconos en la barra principal
<mimecar> Tecnic29: arrastrando los iconos no te funciona?
<Tecnic29> no si arrastras la barra se mueve
<guampa> julian: aca en la doc de putty veo que lo usan al reves, o mas bien es confuso
<guampa> cuando haces envio Reverso, "source port" se refiere al puerto que vas a abrir en el extremo *remoto*
<fzeta> res..
<guampa> y destination se refiere al puerto alcanzable localmente
<guampa> julian: tendria que quedarte R1445 127.0.0.1:445
<julian> guampa, excelente... ahora si los veo.. con netstat..
<julian> >D
<julian> tenia al contrario los puertos.
<julian> >D
<guampa> jajaja
<julian> voy a seguir adelante ahber que tal.
<guampa> ok!
<unknwon> Buenas por acá!
<julian> guampa, se supone deberia entrar. asi>>> smb://127.0.0.1:1445
<guampa> con smbmount, pero usa los switches julian, creo que no levanta con url
<guampa> -port etc
<julian> ok.. voy a probar asi. como dices... pense que simplemente desde nautilus me iba a dar. >D
<julian> voy a probar por ssh
<guampa> no se desde nautilus
<guampa> de ahi que te digo que el smbmount se puede automatizar al momento de login, pero para eso tenes que cambiar la autenticacion de password a llaves ssh
<guampa> la llave privada la usas en el windows y la publica en el linux, en ~/.ssh . tambien tenes que copiar la llave publica en ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<guampa> y en authorized_keys ahi podes poner un comando a ejecutar al loguearte, que seria un script que corra smbmount
<julian> diablos.. y donde veo toda esta conversacion.. para repasarla.. jajja >:D
<guampa> busca authorized_keys en google :)
<guampa> o authorized_keys2
<mimecar> julian: los logs del canal están en la red
<julian> mimecar, voy a buscarlos... hoy a sido productiva...
<guampa> julian: sino la otra es agregar una linea en tu .profile
<guampa> mas simple no se me habia ocurrido :P
<julian> guampa, te voy a tener que contratar... >:P
<guampa> jajaja
<julian> guampa, una pregunta. tonta..
<guampa> dime
<julian> guampa, por que en casi todas partes. dicen que hay que apagar el file sharing en windows_? desabiltarlo..
<julian> no deberia ser al revez?
<guampa> eso lo aconsejan mas que nada a maquinas hogareñas que tienen conexion directa a internet
<guampa> como para que no expongan un servicio sobre la misma
<julian> guampa, pero... si yo hago.. eso ya otros pc en windows no podran usar el servicio de file sharing. o estoy equivocado_?
<guampa> y no, si apagas el servicio no va a haber nada a lo que conectarse jeje
<julian> guampa, ahhhh jajaj ya se me hacia raro.. jajja
<guampa> lo aconsejan mas que nada para el general de la gente, normalmente tienen ponele una sola pc en su casa
<guampa> con internet, en ese caso les conviene simplemente deshabilitarlo, en vez de tener que entender firewalls o servicios o lo que fuere
<julian> guampa, ahora entiendo por que aconsejan crear una segunda tarjeta.. en modo lookback...  y habilitar el filesharing en esa.. >:D
<julian> a todas estas.. de todas formas no he podido subir el servicio con smbfs.. >:(
<guampa> un loopback es accesible solo por la misma maquina, salvo que reenvies trafico no va a ser accesible tampoco desde otras
<julian> guampa, pero en este caso... linux. si podria entrar.. puesto que estamos haciendo un tunnel a ella? no?
<julian> o mejor lo habilito entonces en la tarjeta principal?
<guampa> claro, estas justamente "reenviando trafico"
<guampa> a traves de ssh en este caso
<julian> guampa, ya logre montarlo... >:D... solo que parece que sin permisos de escritura. jajaj
<julian> >D
<julian> almenos es un comienzo. >:D
<guampa> jajaja, bien che!
<guampa> fiate los permisos que tiene el share y los archivos en el windows
<julian> sip.. no fue un error tonto cuando monte. >:D
<julian> pero creo que ya.. voy a probar. :D
<guampa> espero que tengas un buen ancho de banda en tu conexion, sino al guardar el file puede ser que el firefox no actualice tan bien en el xming
<CrOnOs2000> buenas alguien sabe donde se encuentran los archivos que definen el layout del teclado?
<julian> guampa, sabes tengo un problema..
<guampa> dime
<julian> monto la carpeta como root.... en firefox.. la veo. como local.... PERO... no logro grabar nada.. pere cuestion de permisos..
<julian> alguna idea..
<guampa> depende de como que usuario te conectes al share, y de los permisos que tenga en el windows. tene en cuenta que los usuarios del linux no importan porque el servicio lo presta windows, asi que estas usando usuarios de windows
<julian> guampa, pero por ssh si me deja crear.. borrar etc..
<julian> creo que es cuando abro firefox.. con el usuario normal... sera que no sirve por eso_?
<guampa> proba montar la carpeta con el usuario normal
<julian> sudo mount -t cifs //127.0.0.1/test -smb -o username=****,password=***,port=1445,u sers,rw,exec,suid,dev /home/julian/Downloads/pclocal
<julian> mira asi la monto... y por consola puede crear directorios, archivos.. y borrarlos.. pero cuando por consola abro por firefox... ya no me deja escribir... solo leer.. supongo que es al que que ver con el permiso del usuario o del firefox. no se.
<julian> >:D
<guampa> pero por consola con que usuario?
<julian> guampa, con el usuario normal. hay mismo me dice que solo root puede... es decir. tengo que poner sudo.
<julian> con el usuario julian.
<julian> es mas que puse el punto te montura en download del mismo usuario haber si servia para algo.. >D
<guampa> dejame ver, fijate si me podes pasar la salida de "ls -l $(which smbmount)"
<Vero2> buenas a todos
<guampa> buenas Vero2
<julian> mmm acabo de probar.. corriendo el firefox.. con el comando sudo..  y hay si me deja grabar... >:(
<Vero2> guampa conoces bastante bien Evolution?
<guampa> claro ahi si lo estas corriendo como root
<julian> guampa, si.. exacto..
<guampa> no se cuanto Vero2, lo uso para mi correo eso si
<guampa> fijate julian lo del comando
<Vero2> guampa no sé si leiste todo lo comentado ayer
<guampa> si pero no logre entender lo del applet ni lo que queres decir por "mbox", o sea no es que mbox es una pieza de software
<julian> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2011-09-29 13:18 /usr/bin/smbmount -> /sbin/mount.smbfs
<Vero2> guampa todo éso era para recuperar correo, pero olvidándonos de eso por el momento, mi mayor problema actual es que no puedo enviar correos. Informa que salió el 100% de algun correo que envío pero se queda en la Bandeja de Salida
<Vero2> hola dabor como estás? :-)
<dabor> hola vero2
<dabor> vero2 todo bien
<Vero2> me alegro porque a mi no me va tan bien...
<guampa> julian: proba desmontando y volviendo a montar, pero en el medio corre esto "sudo chmod a+s $(which mount.smbfs)"
<guampa> cuando lo montes de nuevo hacelo con el usuario normal, sin sudo
<dabor> Vero2, ya veo, problemitas con el correo
<Vero2> problemones
<dabor> cuac
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> dabor tienes idea de lo que puede pasar? por qué no puedo enviar los correos?
<dabor> Vero2, no pude leer todo el hilo, que programa es? thunderbird?
<Vero2> no Evolution
<Vero2> dabor te explico un poco
<Vero2> hice upgrade a Ubuntu 11.10 directamente de Internet y me desaparecieron correos de la B.de Entrada. Aparte no puedo enviar.
<Vero2> Lo que mas urge es poder enviar
<guampa> Vero2: proba borrar la cuenta y configurarla de nuevo
<guampa> o volar toda la carpeta de evolution y reconfigurarl
<repaglinida> probando probando
<Vero2> guampa y los correos no se perderán?
<Vero2> tampoco puedo hacer backup
<guampa> hace una copia de tus correos antes
<repaglinida> ah se puede escribir no se lo que sucedio antes?
<dabor> Vero2, verifica la configuración, pero es raro que hayas perdido correos porque el /home no deberia tocarlo ninguna actualizacion
<Vero2> guampa hice una copia pero lo pude guardar entre las carpetas de Evolution
<Andres-kain> vero2 te descargas tus correos al ordenador o los sincorinzas con servidor?
<repaglinida> que cosas mas raras me pasan aqui con el navegador
<guampa> Vero2: porque no lo guardas fuera de la carpeta de evolution?
<Vero2> guampa porque no me permite
<Vero2> Andres-kain: me mataste, no sé
<guampa> que tipo de cuenta es? imap o pop?
<Vero2> guampa pop
<guampa> le pusiste que deje una copia de los mensajes en el server?
<Vero2> guampa no
<guampa> ok
<Vero2> me fijé ayer
<Vero2> si lo hubiera dejado podría haber recuperado los correos que perdí, supongo
<Vero2> guampa cómo guardarías la copia fuera de evolution?
<guampa> vas a una carpeta, apretas ctrl+a y ctrl+s
<guampa> y los guardas en alguna carpeta por ahi, pero fuera de la carpeta de evolution
<Vero2> por ejemplo puede ser Documentos?
<Vero2> o hay que crear una carpeta
<guampa> si pero armate una estructura tipo Documentos/backup/micuenta/micarpeta1
<guampa> eso si tenes varias carpetas no
<guampa> si no dale a todo en la misma carpeta si tenes una sola, pero normalmente tenes enviados, borradores, etc
<Vero2> creo que conviene crear una nueva carpeta en el escritorio porque el archivo es grande
<guampa> bien
<Vero2> pero no puedo hacer backup
<Vero2> puedo hacer copia
<guampa> bueno un backup es una copia
<Vero2> de seguridad
<Vero2> pero lo que yo puedo hacer es pintar todo y pedir copiar
<guampa> bueno esa es tu manera de hacer tu backup, si es cierto que tendria que tener una opcion "respaldar" que sea un poco mas a mano
<guampa> nunca me fije en eso, uso imap mas que nada
<guampa> thunderbird tal vez sea mejor en eso
<Vero2> lo que pasa es que esa copia despues cómo la integrás a evolution????
<Vero2> tiene que ser backup y que se pueda restaurar
<Stoneangel> hola hola hola
<Vero2> hola x 3
<guampa> mira importar de mbox lo soporta evolution, ya te digo como tal vez por simple drag&drop
<Stoneangel> sigo intentando recuperar los botones de control en mis ventanas maximizadas en 11.10
<Vero2> guampa no tengo mbox
<guampa> el formato en el que estas guardando es mbox
<guampa> es un formato para almacenar mails en archivos
<Vero2> no tengo mbox
<Vero2> ese es otro problema
<guampa> creo que confundis dos cosas
<guampa> mbox es tanto el formato en q estas guardando ahora los mails
<Vero2> a ver
<Vero2> si busco con el buscador, no lo encuentro
<guampa> como tu ~/mbox que te deja a veces el programa "mail"
<guampa> o sea  ~/mbox es UN archivo en formato mbox
<guampa> tu backup tambien esta en formato mbox
<Vero2> no lo entiendo
<guampa> asi como png y jpg son formatos para almacenar imagenes, maildir o mbox son formatos para almacenar email
<Vero2> ah
<guampa> sucede que hay un programa que viene en linux que es "mail" que te guarda un archivo LLAMADO mbox en tu home
<Vero2> en mi home no está
<guampa> si a veces no esta
<Vero2> y entonces?
<guampa> no importa ese archivo, ese lo usa el programa "mail" nomas para almacenar un buzon local
<guampa> el buzon de tu usuario de sistema, ese con el que entras en la computadora
<guampa> ahora, la copia que haces con ctrl+S desde evolution, esta en formato mbox. evolution puede importar correo en ese formato tambien
<guampa> de esa manera podes restaurar, ahora te digo como
<guampa> ya guardaste en la carpeta Vero2?
<Vero2> no, estaba por poner un image de mi home para que vieras
<Vero2> para crear la carpeta cuál sería la orden?
<guampa> cuantas carpetas tenes para guardar? bandeja de entrada es una
<Vero2> serían todas las de evolution , a ver
<guampa> hace una carpeta en tu escritorio o en tu home, que se llame "backup" por ejemplo
<Vero2> ya hice en el escritorio y le puse evolution
<guampa> luego vas carpeta por carpeta que queres guardar, le das ctrl+a para seleccionar todo lo de esa carpeta y ctrl+s para guardarlo
<guampa> buscas la carpeta en el dialogo, y le das guardar
<guampa> fijate que ya te pone un nombre para el archivo backup, y termina en .mbox
<guampa> como para indicar en que formato esta
<Vero2> ok intento con una a ver
<Vero2> guampa cuando le pongo Ctrl-s me sale un cartelito
<guampa> si esa ventana te permite elegir donde guardar el archivo
<Vero2> seleccionar elementos que coincidan con
<guampa> busca la carpeta que creaste en tu escritorio
<Vero2> png, file, text, etc. qué le tengo que poner?
<guampa> no te aparece un nombre ya?
<guampa> arriba de todo donde dice Nombre:
<Vero2> espera
<Vero2> vos de que hablas, de la ventanita o de mi carpeta
<Vero2> porque en ningun lado dice Nombre
<guampa> de la ventanita
<Vero2> habla de Patrón
<Vero2> por eso te decía que dice, seleccionar elementos que coincidan con, png, txt, etc
<guampa> te aparecen carpetas a la izquierda?
<Vero2> en el escritorio? no
<guampa> en la ventana de ctrl+s digo
<Vero2> está la única carpeta que hice hasta ahora
<Stoneangel> alguien que me tire un cable de como recuperar los botones minimizar, cerrar en las ventanas maximizadas en 11.10
<guampa> bueno dale a esa carpeta
<Vero2> hay una sola ventanita que es la que te digo
<Stoneangel> ya resetee compiz y unity pero sigo sin los benditos botones
<Vero2> que es la que decís que es para guardar
<guampa> bien, en esa ventana selecciona la carpeta
<guampa> la que creaste
<guampa> sino pasame una captura de la ventanita que te aparece cuando apretas ctrl+s
<Vero2> si, será mejor
<guampa> recorda que antes tenes que entrar en la carpeta y apretar ctrl+a asi seleccionas todo
<Vero2> te referis a qué carpeta ahora?
<guampa> a la de evolution :)
<Vero2> porque yo seleccioné B.de Entrada
<guampa> si a eso por ejemplo me referia
<Vero2> pero nada se copió
<Vero2> hasta que no le responda a la ventanita supongo
<Vero2> bueno te paso un image
<Vero2> espera
<guampa> vos anda a la carpeta de evolution (b. entrada), selecciona todo con ctrl+a, presiona guardar con ctrl+s y mandame una captura de pantalla
<Stoneangel> fosco_ estás?
<Algabe> alguien me puede ayudar tengo un problema al configurar FlashPlayer en ubuntu 11.10 no puedo seleccionar la opcion "Permitir"
<Vero2> guampa     http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/1240/pantallazodel2011102719.png
<guampa> ahi entiendo, me parece que alguna otra cosa te capturo las teclas ctrl+s
<Vero2> cómo?
<Vero2> otro problema mas?
<Vero2> es el colmo
<guampa> claro en vez de detectarlas el evolution, algun otro programa te las captura, tal vez unity, pero no puedo saber porque no lo uso
<guampa> esta vez estuve sabio y me quede en 10.10 :D
<guampa> pero este es facil de solucionar
<Vero2> guampa la verdad tengo ganas de tirar la compu por la ventana...
<Algabe> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/2dsk9zow/Chat3.PortalAlgabe.MozillaFirefox_00.png
<guampa> en vez de darle a ctrl+s dale desde el menu
<guampa> apreta primero ctrl+a y selecciona todo
<Vero2> y despues?
<guampa> y despues vas al menu de evolution->archivo->guardar
<Vero2> pero se va a guardar en evolution o no?
<guampa> ahi te tendria que aparecer el bendito dialogo/ventana/ventanita de guardar como archivo mbox
<Vero2> a ver, veo
<Vero2> no te vayas eh? :-)
<guampa> no jajaja
<guampa> eso es gnome3 verdad?
<guampa> digo gnome shell whatever
<Algabe> alguien tiene este problema con Flash? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/2dsk9zow/Chat3.PortalAlgabe.MozillaFirefox_00.png
<Vero2> guampa es gnome shell
<Vero2> pero no se puede guardar
<guampa> porque que paso ahora?
<Vero2> porque la opción dice guardar como mbox y me sale un cartel que es operación no soportada
<guampa> no le des bola
<Vero2> igual que cuando quería importar
<guampa> dale escape a ese cartel
<Vero2> a ver
<guampa> fijate que te de darle escape te quedas con el dialogo de guardar
<Algabe> Adios a todos!
<guampa> o/
<compiz> algun programa para quemar cd o dvd,  aparte de brasero , k3b tengo problema en quemar en datos ( solo en datos ) otro bueno?
<guampa> yo uso esos dos
<Vero2> guampa salen unos titulos que dan risa en esa ventana
<guampa> como es eso?
<lago> xfburn
<compiz> grax lago , voy  a probar aver que tal
<Vero2> guampa
<guampa> dime
<Vero2> a ver si sale la escritura
<Vero2> guampa dice si escucharon llover sin agua
<Vero2> ????
<guampa> pucha, eso si que es enigmatico
<Vero2> mi máquina está embrujada como dijo un técnico el otro día jaja
<Vero2> bueno trato de nuevo
<guampa> bueno es dificil de responder sin haber comido hongos
<guampa> pero
<guampa> se me ocurre que puede ser el titulo de algun mail, que lo usa para generar el nombre del backup?
<guampa> termina en .mbox ?
<Vero2> guampa ahora dice: Conocías estos hechos??? yo creo que no .mbox
<Vero2> no entiendo nada
<guampa> esta bien, evolution te propone un nombre de archivo para el backup y usa el subject del ultimo mail que seleccionaste paraeso
<guampa> cambiale todo lo que esta antes de .mbox, por ejemplo backup-b-entrada.mbox
<Vero2> ok
<mari> alguien me puede hechar un cable con unos modulos de wifi que me lian?
<Vero2> guampa pero desapareció la carpeta que se había creado en el escritorio como .mbox
<Vero2> y si abro la que creé yo, no tiene nada
<guampa> en el dialogo, seleccionaste la carpeta que creaste vos para guardar?
<Vero2> aparecía la carpeta por si sola
<guampa> fijate de seleccionarla y darle doble click, para abrirl
<guampa> abrirla
<guampa> no se si eso funciona asi en gshell
<guampa> pero bueno abrila
 * unknwon__ Saludos!
<guampa> o/
<compiz> otro programa para quemar dvd aparte de braser, k3b y xfburn?
<guampa> ningun programa te anda compiz?
<compiz> el brasero siempre me da error al final , k3b me funciona de maravilla pero a la hora de quemar en datos me sale un bug , y xfburn se cierra tambien  en x tiempo ,
<guampa> que bug con k3b?
<mari> alguien me ayuda con un adaptador inalambrico?
<guampa> no se mucho de eso mari
<compiz> Ejecutable: k3b PID: 8534 Señal: Aborted (6)
<compiz> me sale cuando doy : quemar dato
<guampa> no sera un problema en la grabadora o medio?
<mari> gracias guampa
<guampa> que placa es mari ? y que version de ubuntu
<mari> ademas es debian, pero en ese canal, no hay nadie en 2 dias que me ayude+
<mari> por eso no pido ayuda tl cual
<mari> por aqui
<dabor> mari, lspci|grep Network y pegas el resultado aca
<mari> gracias voy
<DANNdroYd> xD
<dabor> cuac
<compiz> no creo que sea problema de mi hardware. porque hace poco queme el cd de ubuntu 11.10
<compiz> la verdad no encuentro otro programa par quemar :S
<dabor> compiz, si ejecutas brasero desde una terminal te puede dar más pistas sobre el tipo de error
<guampa> Vero2: y como fue el backup?
<Stoneangel> me sigo devanando los sesos con como recuperar los botones de cerrar y minimizar en las ventanas de mi ubuntu 11.10
<nacho_> buenas!
<nacho_> Una pregunta, he instalado xubuntu 11.04 en una laptop a la que quiero poner el XBMC
<nacho_> el caso es que quiero que arranque solo el xbmc sin xface ni ningun entorno grafico
<nacho_> como podria hacerlo?
<locodir-user> buenas tardes
<locodir-user> alguien que me pueda ayudar a instalar una impresora hp officejet 4500?
<Braiam> locodir-user: primero trata de conectarla a ambos, pc y corriente, y dinos que pasa. :D
<Vero2> guampa estás?
<locodir-user> cuando trato de hacerla add, me aparece printing service not available
<Vero2> guampa??
<locodir-user> start the service on this computer
<locodir-user> y en la ventana de "printing - localhost" la opcion de "add" me aparece desactivada
<Braiam> locodir-user: en una terminal pon esto "sudo service cups start" y trata de nuevo
<locodir-user> deja lo trato
<locodir-user> Job failed to start
<nacho_> buenas, alguien podria decirme como arrancar XBMC al inicio sin arrancar ningun entorno grafico? tengo xubuntu 11.04
<locodir-user> Braiam, no me permite ese comando
<Braiam> locodir-user: trata "sudo apt-get install cups"
<Braiam> locodir-user: te dice algo de permisos??
<locodir-user> me dice que tiene un error
<Braiam> locodir-user: y el error es??
<Braiam> !paste locodir-user
<kubot> locodir-user: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-28
<spreadsheet> Hola.
<locodir-user> hola
<n33xus> ya pregunta en grulic pero nadie responde resulta que Quiero recuperar los archivos encriptados de mi /home en ubuntu 11.04 ,desde una live cd me lei un tutorial pero tengo un inconveniente puse un comando sudo ecryptfs-recover-private y se habilito y soolamente me aparecen 2 archivos de texto.
<Braiam> n33xus: de casualidad uno de ellos es "private"¿¿
<n33xus> como?
<Braiam> que si alguno se llama "private"
<spreadsheet> ¿es este canal para la gente que viven en españa solamente o para todos los hispanohablantes?
<GridCube> hispanos
<GridCube> :D
<Braiam> -es == español
<GridCube> osease que hablen español :P pueden no ser de españa
<Braiam> español != españa
<locodir-user> hispanohablantes
<GridCube> Braiam, estaba respondiendo su pregunta
<GridCube> D: locodir-user sos representate de LoCO?
<n33xus> yo hablo espaniol pero parece que hablara en chino por que nadie me entiende
<Braiam> GridCube: es que tengo un lag igual al de locodir-user
<GridCube> :)
<locodir-user> n33xus cual es tu problema?
<n33xus> va de vuelta resulta que Quiero recuperar los archivos encriptados de mi /home en ubuntu 11.04 ,desde una live cd me lei un tutorial pero tengo un inconveniente puse un comando sudo ecryptfs-recover-private y se habilito y soolamente me aparecen 2 archivos de texto.
<locodir-user> pues eso de datos encriptados no se nada :)
<n33xus> nadie sabe nada loko,para que estan? se hacen los que saben y despues nadie sabe nada
<Braiam> n33xus: nadie ha dicho que sabe... solo tratamos de ayudar con lo poco que sabemos...
<locodir-user> no todos sabemos
<locodir-user> otros andamos buscando respuestas tambien
<locodir-user> suerte
<locodir-user> hora de la comida
<sonny> error en java, ayuda por favor
<sonny> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException
<sonny> 	at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:173)
<sonny> 	at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:437)
<sonny> 	at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:419)
<sonny> 	at GuiSplash.<init>(GuiSplash.java:28)
<sonny> 	at Main.main(Main.java:33)
<n33xus> deja de flogeaer aca
<n33xus> resulta que Quiero recuperar los archivos encriptados de mi /home en ubuntu 11.04 ,desde una live cd me lei un tutorial pero tengo un inconveniente puse un comando sudo ecryptfs-recover-private y se habilito y soolamente me aparecen 2 archivos de texto.ayudende se los pido favor
<sonny> para comenzar no se q es flogear compa
<Braiam> sonny: el lo que quiso decir es inundar el canal
<Braiam> pero, para colmo lo dijo en un spanglish...
<n33xus> jajaja
<n33xus> nadie ayuda aca es un canal muerto
<sonny> ah ok, ya entendi, gracias
<sonny> y como puedo mencionarles mi problema sin inundar su canal?
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<n33xus> nose aca yo soy como el que barre el piso
<guampa> y n33xus, tranquilo cuando alguien sepa Y quiera Y pueda te responderan
<guampa> aca no le pagan a nadie para dar soporte
<n33xus> pero nadie te ayuda
<n33xus> pido ayuda de adonda guampaseca
<guampa> nadie esta obligado a ayudarte
<sonny> gracias por la orientacion
<sonny> esto salio cuando pegue
<sonny> Paste from problema java at Fri, 28 Oct 2011 01:22:53 +0100
<guampa> sonny: tenes que copiar la direccion del navegador
<guampa> aca
<sonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721198/
<n33xus> tenes razon ,pero tengo 160gb de datos personales que sino los salvo me mato
<sonny> esa es
<guampa> eso no cambia lo que digo
<n33xus> tengo las fotos de cinthya en tanga ,el pete todo man,si me ayudan a salvar les paso las fotos
<n33xus> de onda
<guampa> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<guampa> :(
<sonny> n33xus, yo no se mucho pero creo q tu estas mas perdido q yo
<n33xus> no seas ortiva guampa si no queres ayudar no ayudes
<guampa> te repito que tenes que calmarte y esperar a que te ayuden
<n33xus> ok ,va de vuelta resulta que Quiero recuperar los archivos encriptados de mi /home en ubuntu 11.04 ,desde una live cd me lei un tutorial pero tengo un inconveniente puse un comando sudo ecryptfs-recover-private y se habilito y soolamente me aparecen 2 archivos de texto.
<sonny> algun miembro de la sala q pueda ayudarme?
<sonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721198/
<sonny> trato de ejecutar un programa desde terminaly eso me sale
<guampa> que programa es sonny? parece un error interno nomas
<sonny> es uno de nombre grimwepa, la vdd no se nada de linux
<guampa> no hay soporte de ese programa, lo siento
<sonny> no entendi, te refieres q nadie puede ayudarme?
<guampa> pregunta en #backtrack o canal similar
<guampa> me refiero a que ese programa es para crackear passwords de redes inalambricas
<sonny> ah ok, te agradesco
<guampa> no hay problema
<n33xus> todos te mandan a otro lado hay tenes que esperar es como llamar al 0800
<sonny> ah ok, tengo tiempo, gracias
<Ramir00> z
<sianhulo> ya me tiene cansado, mi hermano tiene una hp pavilion dv7
<sianhulo> no puedo instalr ubuntu, trae 4 particiones primarias, entonces isntalo por wubi, y no se inicia, siemplemente se apaga la pantalla cuando se reinicia para termianr la instalacion
<analiaubu> holaaaaaaaa!!!
<analiaubu> alguien me puede ayudar?
<analiaubu> instale el skype y me anduvo bien pero a los dos dias me dejo de funcionar el micro!
<granjero> analiaubu, contanos tu problema, el que sepa seguro te va a yudar
<granjero> en otras aplicaciones anda el mic?
<analiaubu> no lo se solo lo uso para el skype
<analiaubu> me fijo quieres?
<analiaubu> no tampoco
<analiaubu> y no es el micro porque lo probe  con el ordenador de mi compañera que tiene guindous  y anda bien :(
<granjero> es el mic incorporado de una laptop o uno que se enchufa?
<granjero> ok
<granjero> que version de ubuntu?
<analiaubu> es el 11.10
<analiaubu> la actualice hace una semana
<analiaubu> y no me puedo quejar salvo que me cambio y elimino unas cosas que a mi entender eran mas comodas
<granjero> y desde que actualizaste usaste skype? o será esa la razon del malfuncionamietno
<analiaubu> no no! actualice  anduvo barbaro y  a los dias dejo de funcionar
<granjero> mmmm... yo o estoy familiarizado todavia con 1110, uso 10.04, pero anda a la configuracion de sonido
<granjero> y fijate que dice en entrada
<analiaubu> donde esta porque ya te digo me cambio todo antes tenia  arriba de todo en la barra aplicaciones sistema y demas
<analiaubu> ahora tengo archivo ver marcador
<granjero> me imagino que tecla super y escribir sonido
<analiaubu> ok dame un segundo que busco donde esta
<analiaubu> listo lo encontre
<analiaubu> entrada
<analiaubu> muchas gracias grangero por la paciencia!!!
<granjero> y tiene alguna tilde en silenciar o algo así?
<analiaubu> granjero perdon !
<granjero> =)
<analiaubu> jajaja si!!!
<analiaubu> pero se puso solo?
<analiaubu> te juro que no soy tan tonta!
<analiaubu> jajajajaj
<granjero> te da otras opciones de entrada?
<analiaubu> como?
<analiaubu> lo acabo de probar y sigue sn funcionar
<sianhulo> amigos, mi hermano tiene una hp pavilion, intente isntar ubuntu, pero el disco duro trae 4 particiones logicas, asi que intente por wubi, use una .ISO que USE EN OTRAS 2 PC y en donde funciona perfectamente, pero en la de el, despeus de que pide reiniciar para terminar la instalacion, yo reinicio, pero ubuntu nunca se instala, de hecho, se apaga la pantalla al seleccionar ubuntu(no inmediatamente, pero si en el momento que se carga)
<utilitarios> hola a todos cordial saludo!
<utilitarios> instale un ubuntu server, elegi la opcion file samba server que es lo que necesito, ahora como hago para ver esa configuracion hay alguna forma de poder configurar el samba server por mouse?
<utilitarios> gracias.
<LuiCal> Hola, alguien me podria ayudar? Ubuntu se me esta frizando a cada instante y ya no se q hacer
<GridCube> !ask | LuiCal
<kubot> LuiCal: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> LuiCal: cuanta ram tenes?
<GridCube> de cuanto es tu particion SWAP?
<GridCube> que programas usas?
<LuiCal> tengo 2 gigas de ddr3
<LuiCal> un procesador i5
<LuiCal> 1terra de disco
<LuiCal> tengo 4gigas deswap
<GridCube> jolines
<LuiCal> no tengo todavia nada instalado
<GridCube> no deberias tener ningu problema
<LuiCal> pero se me esta frizando a cada instante
<LuiCal> apenas abro el firefox y otra ventana y ya
<LuiCal> tenia el ubuntu 10.04 de 64 bits y era peor
<GridCube> LuiCal: usa este programita, para ver que esta usando tu memoria  http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py
<GridCube> bajalo en alguna carpeta y ejecutalo desde una terminal con ./ps_mem.py
<GridCube> LuiCal: es muy raro eso
<GridCube> debes tener algun otro problema entonces
<LuiCal> si
<GridCube> tal ves en tu placa de video
<LuiCal> me encanta ubuntu, hace años tenia el feisty fawn y volvi a windows
<LuiCal> por incompatibilidad de muchas cosas
<GridCube> oh podes hacer un fsck para ver si tus discos estan sanos
<LuiCal> pero ahora estoy arroyao con este problema
<GridCube> es raro que se congele con tus especificaciones
<LuiCal> sudo apt-get verdad?
<GridCube> para?
<GridCube> fsck?
<GridCube> viene preinstalad o cre
<GridCube> o
<LuiCal> ahi esta se me frizo de nuevo
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> es dificil saber
<GridCube> porque no es algo comun
<LuiCal> person pero no se ejecutar el programa, ya lo descargue
<LuiCal> perdon
<LuiCal> no se nisiquiera donde se descargo; no esta en descargas
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> si usaste firefox o chromium tenes qeu tener una opcion que diga Abrir Carpeta Contenedora o algo asi
<GridCube> luego abris una terminal
<LuiCal> no, use la terminal
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> entonces en la misma carpeta donde estas
<GridCube> hace ls *
<GridCube> ls *.py
<GridCube> tiene que estar ahi
<LuiCal> y para ejecutarlo?
<GridCube> ./ps_mem.py
<GridCube> con el ./
<GridCube> si no se ejecuta es porque no esta marcado como ejecutable y tendrias que hacerle un chmod +x ps_mem.py
<GridCube> :D
<LuiCal> me dice permiso denegado
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> con sudo entonces
<LuiCal> tampoco funciona
<GridCube> sudo ./ps_mem.py
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> lo cambiaste a ejecutable?
<GridCube> chmod +x ps_mem.py
<LuiCal> si
<GridCube> y no funciona?
<LuiCal> ok ya
<LuiCal> gracias
<LuiCal> funciono
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> pega el resultado en un pastebin
<GridCube> y pasalo
<LuiCal> que quieres ver de lo q salio?
<LuiCal> lo q mas esta usando memoria es el compiz
<GridCube> que programa esta usando mas ram
<LuiCal> el compiz
<GridCube> compiz eh!
<GridCube> dijiset que no tenias instalado nada especial
<LuiCal> 144 megas
<GridCube> compiz es muy especial
<LuiCal> no, no he instalado nada
<LuiCal> vino en el cd aparentemente
<GridCube> que raro
<LuiCal> lo unico q he instalado es el pidgin
<GridCube> entiendo
<GridCube> bueno, no, no entiendo, porque compiz no deberia estar allí
<GridCube> :( la verdad es que no sabria ayudarte
<GridCube> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<GridCube> 11.10?
<LuiCal> 11.10
<LuiCal> ya he desinstalado ubuntu 2 veces
<LuiCal> y sigue en lo mismo
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> podes probar otros sabores?
<GridCube> xubuntu?
<GridCube> kubuntu?
<LuiCal> bueno podria hacerlo
<LuiCal> pero la verdad quisiera identificar el problema
<LuiCal> se me friza todo, no puedo usar teclado ni mouse
<GridCube> jo
<GridCube> espera
<GridCube> se te pone la pantalla en negro?
<GridCube> y no podes hacer nada y tenes qu reiniciat?
<LuiCal> no
<LuiCal> se me friza como si la pantalla fuese una foto
<LuiCal> y no puedo moiver nada
<LuiCal> mover
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> es que he tenido problemas de cuelges azarosos desde que esta lightdm
<LuiCal> paso lo mismo
<GridCube> LuiCal: yo decia
<GridCube> porque he tenido problemas como este
<GridCube> pero mas graves
<GridCube> se me colgaba la maquina y se volvia completamente inutil, ni podia mover el mouse ni ir a una tty
<GridCube> la unica forma que encontre de arreglarlo
<GridCube> fue hacer un downgrade de lightdm a gdm
<LuiCal> y funcion{o?
<LuiCal> no se ni como hacerlo
<GridCube> si funciono
<GridCube> pues en una termina haces:
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdm
<GridCube> cuando gdm instala te pregunta si queres usarlo en ves de lightdm
<LuiCal> hello, alguine me podria ayudar con ubuntu? se me friza demasiado (i5 core, 1terra de disco, 2gigas ddr3, 4gb de swap)
<LuiCal> necesito ayuda
<fosco__> LuiCal, has notado algun patron? se cuelga al hacer algo concreto?
<LuiCal> nop
<LuiCal> se cuelga al azar
<fosco__> entonces será dificil saber que pasa
<fosco__> pueden ser muchas cosas
<LuiCal> siempre funciono bien con windows
<LuiCal> cuando se friza no puedo mover nada
<LuiCal> ni usar el teclado
<LuiCal> chekee la memoria y lo q mas esta utilizando recursos es el compiz
<fosco__> podemos ir descartando cosas
<fosco__> podría ser fallo de la cpu, puedes comprobarlo haciendo un bucle infinito y dejandolo funcionar unos minutos
<LuiCal> claro
<LuiCal> como un bucle?
<fosco__> por ejemplo ejecuta esto en consola
<TrueNhero> hola que es esto http://www.pasteall.org/25861 tengo un problema para ejecutar deluge...
<fosco__> uy, se fue
<LuiCal> se me colgo de nuevo
<LuiCal> 2 veces mas
<LuiCal> trate de ponerlo en modo 2d y se me frizo 2 veces
<LuiCal> sera el compiz el problema?
<LuiCal> alguien me ayuda?
<fosco__> si fuese el compiz no pasaría en 2D
<fosco__> como te decía prueba estresando la cpu
<fosco__> while [ 1 ]; do echo "Parame con CTRL+C" ; done
<fosco__> dejalo unos minutos ejecutándose
<fosco__> pum!
<LuiCal> se me colgo otra vez
<LuiCal> alguien me ayuda?
<LuiCal> no se por donde empezar
 * cousteau prefiere   while true
<lelamal_> LuiCal: has probado otros sabores? come KDE (Kubuntu)?
<LuiCal> nop
<LuiCal> pero quisiera quedarme en ubuntu, me gusta gnome
<lelamal_> puedes que a unity no gusta tu computadora
<lelamal_> entonces podrias probar otra distribucion, como debian
<LuiCal> trate de cambiar a 2d y se me frizo de nuevo
<LuiCal> pero en ubuntu 10.04 me pasaba lo mismo
<LuiCal> y no tenia unity
<fosco__> podria ser un chip de ram defectuoso
<lelamal_> muchas veces depende de la distribucioin, podrias probar debian por algunos dias, y ver si te friza lo mismo
<LuiCal> ya la escanee y no me dio errores
<fosco__> en el menu de arranque tienes una opcion q dice memtest
<fosco__> dejalo unas horas ejecutandose  a ver que dice
<LuiCal> yo lo deje y no me dio error
<LuiCal> ademas trabajaba en windows con rpgramas super pesados de edicion de audio y estuido de grabacion
<LuiCal> nunca me dio problema
<LuiCal> actualmente no tengo nada instalado, solo el pidgin
<fosco__> quizá el registro del sistema detecte algo
<LuiCal> y el firefox abierto
<fosco__> abre una consola, ejecuta tail -f /var/log/messages
<LuiCal> ok
<fosco__> dejala pequeña para que no te moleste y siempre visible para que veas al menos las 3 ultimas lineas del registro
<LuiCal> me dice q no existe el archivo
<fosco__> lo habrás escrito mal
<LuiCal> lo copie de aqui
<LuiCal> lo he puesto de todas formas y me dice q no existe el archivo
<Gemini> hola a todos!!!
<Gemini> tengo un problema al inicializar apache2 me pueden auxiliar?
<GeminiSaint> Hola a todos!!!
<GeminiSaint> tengo un problema con mi server y apache2, alguién que me pueda auxiliar?
<rafaelpolanco> buenas alguien conoce el servicio Backify
<rafaelpolanco> y como configurarlo en ubuntu
<GeminiSaint> ya he buscado soluciones en internet y no me han servido
<LuiCal> se me frizo de nuevo
<LuiCal> ahora solo se frizo el mouse y el teclado
<LuiCal> alguine me puede ayudar?
<cousteau> LuiCal, tarjeta gráfica? RAM? CPU?
<cousteau> si es algo antiguo a lo mejor te conviene otro entorno, como LXDE
<LuiCal> nop, es un core i5, 2gb ddr3, 1terra de disco, 4gb de swap
<LuiCal> no tengo tarjeta grafica, solo la del board
<LuiCal> cuando intento cambiar almodo 2d se me friza
<LuiCal> y cuando abro unas cuantas ventanas en firefox
<LuiCal> pase un memtest y esta bien, antes usaba windows con programas pesados (de edicion de audio y grabacion de estudio) en la misma maquina
<LuiCal> pase el ps_mem.py y lo q mas esta usando es el compiz
<LuiCal> usa 150mb actualmente
<LuiCal> no se q hacer
<LuiCal> antes usaba el 10.04 y pasaba lo mismo
<LuiCal> alguien puede ayudar?
<GeminiSaint> quién me puede ayudar con este error? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/721619/
<rafaelpolanco> LuiCal se te esta frizando el SO
<rafaelpolanco> trataste reinstalando el sistema
<rafaelpolanco> a mi me pasaba en la 11.04
<rafaelpolanco> re-instale desde cero y todo bien, luego actualice a la 11.10 y puff muy frizada
<LuiCal> si
<GridCube> LuiCal: perdon se me fue las internets
<GridCube> cambiando lightdm por gdm funcionó¿?
<LuiCal> pero me pasaba tambien en la 10.04 y 10.10
<rafaelpolanco> acada rato. pero volvi a la 11.04 desde cero y pam pum luego de instalarme mis repos y app, ledi un sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoclean
<rafaelpolanco> y listo
<LuiCal> como lo cambio?
<rafaelpolanco> full
<GridCube> LuiCal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdm
<rafaelpolanco> y ahora estoy super full en la 11.04 modo Clasico
<rafaelpolanco> super rapido y super nitido
<LuiCal> cambie a gdm, tengo q reiniciar?
<rafaelpolanco> solo cerrar la sesion
<LuiCal> ok, deja ver
<LuiCal> bueno aqui estoy
<LuiCal> comienzo a abrr ventanas y programas a ver si se me friza
<LuiCal> a veces se me frizaba el teclado y el mouse solamente
<GeminiSaint> conocen una sala donde pueda ver ayuda para apache2
<LuiCal> las ventanas seguian cargando
<LuiCal> y como puedo cambiar de gdm a light de nuevo?
<cousteau> GeminiSaint, hmm, alguna de apache?
<GeminiSaint> si, por que tengo un problema con apache y pues necesito solucionarlo
<GeminiSaint> ya busque información y no he localizado
<GeminiSaint> algo que me ayude
<GridCube> LuiCal: para volver a usar lightdm si gdm no lo arregla solo desisntala gdm
<GridCube> sudo apt-get purge gdm
<LuiCal> gracias
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> no hay problema
<GridCube> lamento no poder ayudarte mas
<GeminiSaint> disculpen me desconecte
<GeminiSaint> es que este nuevo cliente, lo estoy aprendiendo
<lxde> buenas
<GeminiSaint> pero sáben en dónde me pueden auxiliar con un problema con apache, el servidor no se inicia
<cousteau> en un canal de apache, supongo
<cousteau> tu cliente tiene buscador de canales?
<GeminiSaint> si
<GeminiSaint> es lo que he estado investigandole
<cousteau> pon apache, y mira a ver si existe #apache-es
<cousteau> y si no, pues #apache y aprender algo de inglés :)
<pipo65> GeminiSaint: apache no te inicia manual o automatico
<pipo65> pregunto de curioso
<GeminiSaint> pues si le conozco al inglés solo que pues para digerirlo más rápido lo buscaba en español :p
<GeminiSaint> pipo65: no me inicia ni manual ni autimática y el error que me muestra es este: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/721619/
<pipo65> si es que no arranca manualmente debes de poner en una terminal sudo /etc/init.d/apachectl start
<pipo65> y luego en un navegador pones http://localhost
<GeminiSaint> ya lo hice, es que estoy manejando ubuntu server, por que lo tengo en una máquina con pocos recursos y con localhost ni 127.0.0.1 acceso, y utlizo elinks para hacer las pruebas locales
<pipo65> si estas usando ubuntu natty o superior deberias revisar el firewall
<pipo65> pero si haces un ps ax en una terminal no ves corriendo ningun apache
<GeminiSaint> es que si podía acceder no tenia broncas, y estaba ya un sitio web en el servidor pero al generar unas llaves para certificación del sitio para que los usuarios se certificaran con https pues allí bailo, jajaja
<GeminiSaint> a ver dejame intento ejecutar el comando
<pipo65> aaaa si le pones sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache
<pipo65> igual deberias de tener un backup de el servidor
<pipo65> estas montando todo en /var/wwww
<GeminiSaint> no, con el ps -ax no tengo ningún proceso de apache
<pipo65> /var/www
<GeminiSaint> si, todo lo tengo en /var/www
<GeminiSaint> pero la carpeta que mas me interesa se llama moodle
<pipo65> deberias de mover el directorio a otro sitio
<GeminiSaint> por que inclusive ya tengo hasta una base de datos
<pipo65> para moodle estas usando mysql
<GeminiSaint> por eso no soy muy ameno de chutarme apache, y si estoy usando mysql
<pipo65> deberias de tener una copia de tu base de datos y una copia de tu www
<pipo65> reinstalado apache
<GeminiSaint> de la copia de la web no me apresuro tanto, pero si me preocupa la bd
<pipo65> yo se usar mysql desde el mismo navegador
<pipo65> pero no desde la terminal
<GeminiSaint> si, pues bueno, no creo que haya problemas, pero es que esa si estaba pensando como última instancia!
<pipo65> con un locate busca la base de datos y copiala a un lugar seguro
<GeminiSaint> pero es que ya llevaba un buen avance
<pipo65> sabes el nombre de la db
<GeminiSaint> si si mal no recuerdo se llama moodle
<pipo65> el directorio o la base de datos
<GeminiSaint> la base de datos
<pipo65> locate *moodle*
<pipo65> y despues cp *db /home/user
<GeminiSaint> oye y si le pongo locate moodle y no me muestra nada, esta bien?
<GeminiSaint> :s
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> sudo updatedb
<pipo65> y despues buscas de nuevo
<GeminiSaint> así refresca el índice de las bases de datos cierto?
<pipo65> exacto
<pipo65> tarda un rato
<pipo65> pero bue
<GeminiSaint> si, ahora solo le puse locate mood y me está mandando muchísima información, jajaja
<pipo65> seguro algo encuentras
<pipo65> puedes afinal la busqueda
<pipo65> una ves q copies todo a algun lugar seguro reinstala apache php5 mysql
<GeminiSaint> pues si, encuentra muchísimo, solo me falta localizar la base de datos
<GeminiSaint> ok, bueno ya es solo averiguar el respaldo de la base de datos y listo
<GeminiSaint> por eso no tengo mucho problema ni en reinstalar los paquetes
<pipo65> GeminiSaint:
<pipo65> http://docs.moodle.org/19/es/Instalaci%C3%B3n_de_moodle
<pipo65> sigue ese tuto para moodle
<pipo65> y espera q te paso
<pipo65> el de apache
<GeminiSaint> si, ese lo seguí para instalarlo, y me quedo bien
<GeminiSaint> el problema es que luego de generar las claves con openssl pues de allí comenzó a tronarme todo, jajaja
<pipo65> http://docs.moodle.org/19/es/Instalaci%C3%B3n_de_moodle
<pipo65> sorry
<pipo65> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/91538
<pipo65> y ese
<pipo65> con esos deberias de tener andando tu servidor
<pipo65> presta atencion a los archivos y permisos
<GeminiSaint> si, mira, inclusive de otro caso me puedo conectar mediante ssh a mi servidor, sin problema
<pipo65> GeminiSaint: es que deberias de tener el openssl antes q el apache
<pipo65> para que no te cree conflictos
<pipo65> y antes de modificar algo una copia de todo en un directorio apartado te lo soluciona
<GeminiSaint> ha ok, entonces primero debo de instalar openssl y luego apache?
<pipo65> si no sabes manejarte entre los directorios
<pipo65> instala mc
<pipo65> eso te soluciona los problemas
<pipo65> y si aun se te complica gpm para tener el mouse en la terminal
<GeminiSaint> hasta eso no se me complica el manejo entre directorios tanto, maneje versiones de ms-dos, así que no me preocupo
<pipo65> GeminiSaint: en msdos no tenian permisos los directorios
<pipo65> jajaja
<GeminiSaint> digo en algunas localizaciones me falla pero nada de que una busqueda en google no solucione
<GeminiSaint> lo sé, pero no es difícil solo es acostumbrarse
<GeminiSaint> jajaja
<pipo65> san google lo puede todo
<GeminiSaint> estaba pensando, solo que ya no dibujo bien hacer la imagen como un santo con su playera de google, su celular android y su netbook con Chrome OS para la imágen de Sn Google, jajaja
<pipo65> si muy original
<GeminiSaint> o Sn Wi-Fi
<pipo65> jaja verdad
<pipo65> bueno me tengo q ir a trabajar
<pipo65> prueba con todo eso q te dije tambien esta la opcion de buscar un canal de irc
<pipo65> sobre apache
<pipo65> o como hizo una amigo q instalo comanche
<GeminiSaint> ok, pues bueno, seguiré buscando, si no, reinstalare las aplicaciones
<GeminiSaint> y qué es comanche?
<pipo65> le erro de indio
<Algabe> alguien tiene este problema con Flash Player? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/2dsk9zow/Chat3.PortalAlgabe.MozillaFirefox_00.png
<pipo65> humm no sabria decirte Algabe no uso flash player
<Algabe> pipo65: cual usas?
<pipo65> uso mplayer
<pipo65> pero solo para ver algunos videos
<pipo65> en el tiempo libre
<Algabe> pipo65: pero para ver los videos en youtube o animacion
<pipo65> los de youtube y youporn
<Algabe> haha
<pipo65> hay un plugin de firefox
<pipo65> flashvideoreplacer
<Algabe> pero me permite configurar mi webcam?
<pipo65> y le doy elegir a ese reproductor
<pipo65> tu webcam
<Algabe> pipo65: viste el link de la imagen?
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> para que usas flash player
<Algabe> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/2dsk9zow/Chat3.PortalAlgabe.MozillaFirefox_00.png
<Algabe> flashplugin
<pipo65> eso de la camara sale en todos los flash player
<pipo65> y es lo que lo hace inseguro
<pipo65> diria q es un bug inreparable de flash player
<pipo65> Algabe: no tiene nada q ver con tu camara
<pipo65> es por q corres un chat en flash
<Algabe> pipo65: si pero no me permite seleccionar la opcion PERMITIR :S
<pipo65> Algabe: establecelo en permisos globales
<pipo65> que version de flash player es
<Algabe> pipo65: ya lo hice pero cuando quiero hacerlo me pide otra vez PERMITIR o DENEGAR
<pipo65> si ero le tildas abajo recordar
<Algabe> pues la mas nueva, eso no me pasaba en mi amado Chakra pero instale Ubuntu 11.10
<granjero> Algabe, yo tengo un problema similar en Ustream.tv
<Algabe> granjero: y lo solucionaste?
<granjero> si
<pipo65> fijense en el sitio q version de flash piden
<granjero> estoy buscando la solución
<Algabe> me aparece la opcion pero no puedo activarla las demas opciones si menos la de PERMITIR
<granjero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847720
<granjero> Algabe, ahi está lo que me pasó y como lo solucioné
<Algabe> granjero: veo
<Algabe> granjero: con una versión anterior, entonces se debe a la versión nueva el bug?
<granjero> yo intuyo eso
<granjero> Algabe, anduvo?
<Algabe> granjero: voy a instalar una version viejita
<Algabe> solo copiare flashplayer.so en /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Algabe> granjero: gracias
<DamUru> muy buenas tengo unas cuantas consultas sobre ubuntu 11.10
<DamUru> yo uso alsa mixer para configurar los canales de reproduccion y grabacion y desde que actualice no me funciona
<DamUru> lo desinstale e instale nuevamente pero no hay caso
<DamUru> la otra es sobre virtualbox tengo el problema que por ejemplo largo a imprimir un documento de 2 o mas paginas y solo me imprime la primera ya la otra no la imprime por que puede ser?
<mbaadmin> hola que tal todos como estan
<mbaadmin> necesito una ayuda soy muy novato en ubuntu y estoy configurando un ubuntu server tengo una primera pregunta
<mbaadmin> el synaptic fue reemplazado por el onu en el ubuntu server 11.10
<mimecar> mbaadmin: onu?
<mimecar> si tienes ubuntu server, no hay entorno gráfico por defecto
<mbaadmin> perdon ejjej usc
<mimecar> ...
<mbaadmin> ubuntu software center
<mimecar> que es usc?
<mimecar> has instalado el entorno gráfico?
<mbaadmin> ya le instale todo el entorno grafico
<cousteau> mbaadmin, si quieres synaptic ponle synaptic
<mbaadmin> quiero cambiar el grupo de trabajo ya fui a modificar el archivo del samba pero no me dejo reiniciarlo con un comando que encontre en una pagina y quiero usar las configuracioens del samba en modo grafico
<mimecar> no se si han quitado synaptic, en ubuntu server no tengo entorno gráfico
<cousteau> (lo han movido a los repos universe, pero sigue estando)
<cousteau> en oneiric y en precise
<mbaadmin> bueno me meti al ubuntu software center luego busque samba y lo instale y ahora lo ejecuto me pide la clave pero no aparece nada
<mbaadmin> y si quiero poder usarlo en modo grafico
<mimecar> samba no te aparecerá como programa en los menús
<mbaadmin> la idea es que queremos un servidor de archivos osea un samba file server y hacer backups de la carpeta compartida en otro disco y yap por ahora
<mbaadmin> le doy en la tecla de windows luego le pongo samba lo ejecuto y me pide la clave pero no pasa nada mas no aparece nada
<mbaadmin> si lo busque le di y me pidio la clave note que decia system-config-samba
<mimecar> samba es una cosa y lo que has ejecutado otra
<mbaadmin> pero no aparece nada!!! ???
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola
<mbaadmin> bueno mira modifique el grupo de trabajo y luego le di este comando y me dijo que command not found sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<cousteau> prueba con sudo service samba restart
<cousteau> aunque debería ser lo mismo
<mbaadmin> un poco novato como seria el comando exacto?
<cousteau> er, a lo mejor es smbd, no samba
<GeminiSaint> cousteau cónoces un poco de apache?
<mbaadmin> puse mbaadmin@mbafileserver:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mbaadmin> [sudo] password for mbaadmin:
<mbaadmin> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<cousteau> GeminiSaint, nop
<cousteau> mbaadmin, es que creo que es smbd, no samba
<cousteau> prueba con   sudo service smbd restart
<mbaadmin> ya pruebo mil gracias
<mimecar> mbaadmin: /etc/init.d/s + TABULADOR dos veces
<GeminiSaint> ok, conoces a alguién que me pueda auxiliar en ese tema?
<cousteau> mira a ver si hay un canal #apache
<GeminiSaint> si, está en inglés y nadie me hace caso
<GeminiSaint> :'(
<cousteau> GeminiSaint, pues ni idea, lo siento
<mbaadmin> era con smbd gracias costeau
<cousteau> d nada :D
<GeminiSaint> creo que no me va a quedar de otra que re instalar
<mbaadmin> esto es una berraquera mi primer servidor con ubuntu
<mbaadmin> estoy happy eejjejej
<mbaadmin> como se abre el nautilus en modo adminsitrador? gracais
<mimecar> gksudo nautilus
<mbaadmin> ahora si me dejo crear unas carpetasss jeejj gracias
<mimecar> mbaadmin: esas carpetas serán del usuario root, no de tu usuario
<mbaadmin> amigos donde hay un curso gratuito de ubuntu server? que sea actualizado!!
<mimecar> mbaadmin: google + ubuntu server
<mbaadmin> mimecar como es que escribo y que te salga en rojo?
<mimecar> si pones el nick, sale un aviso para el usuario
<mimecar> depende del programa,  a mi solo me aparece tu nick destacado
<mbaadmin> no importa bueno mira esto se supone es un server con ubuntu ya puse el server en ip fija y le comparti una carpeta los windows ya la ven y pueden meter archivos hasta aqui todo bien ahora quiero usar el sistema de backup para copiar esos datos al otro disco duro
<mimecar> puedes sincronizar con grsync
<mimecar> no se si permite hacer backups cada x horas
<mbaadmin> uhmm voy a buscar si algo te aviso para una ayudita
<mbaadmin> gracias
<mbaadmin> mimecar me meti al deja vu backup pero no me deja configurar gran cosa
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<mbaadmin> mimecar cual instalo que sea bueno!
<mimecar> yo uso grsync
<mbaadmin> ya lo instalo gracias
<mbaadmin> nueva sesion es como decir una nueva tarea de backups?
<mbaadmin> mimecar cada sesion es como una tarea de backups?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> el programa es un frontend (interfaz) para rsync
<mimecar> me parece que te da en una de las pestañas el comando de rsync que usa
<mbaadmin> mimecar ya probe funciona muy bien la pregunta es como lo programo para que me lo haga a las 2 de la madrugada todos los dias?
<mimecar> cuando tengas los parámetros que le pasa a rync
<mimecar> rsync
<mimecar> lo pones como una tarea de cron
<mbaadmin> ??? no entendi jaajj ya lo instale ahora instalo rsync?
<mbaadmin> rync perdon
<mbaadmin> a ver si entendi, grsync me permite el gui y esas cosas y el rync me muestra los comando para ponerlos en el cron! entendi bien?
<mimecar> en una de las pestañas de grsync me parece que dice el comando que usa para hacer la copia
<mbaadmin> una pestana dice opcion extra
<mbaadmin> mimecar lo que hice en el grsync no puedo crearle un acceso directo y que el cron lo ejecute?? o uso los comandos que vi en un boton de informacion que este trae
<mimecar> tendrás que usar los comandos
<mbaadmin> mimecar y la otra pregunta como abro el cron o como le programo esto del rsync
<mimecar> o ver si grsync se puede usar desde la consola con parámetros
<mbaadmin> mimecar ya vi los comandos
<mbaadmin> ayuda ayuda tengo un pequeno lio, cuando en los equipos windows pasan unos datos el servidor los recibe pasan unos minutos y vuelven a abrir la carpeta compartida del server y ya dice que no permite
<mbaadmin> tengo un servidor ubuntu con una carpeta compartida para que un windows 7 la abra y pase archivos al server, ahora lo permitio pero probamos de nuevo y dice que no
<fzeta> saludos familia ;)
<coleix> Hola, alguien me podria decir porque cada vez que abro terminal me sale ¨bash: /tools: Permiso denegado¨ y como lo quito?
<mimecar> coleix: has usado sudo cuando no tocaba?
<coleix> creo que despues de que intente configurar openvpn pero me rendi, jejeje
<mimecar> parece un problema de permisos
<coleix> y no sabes como lo quito?
<mimecar> sin saber lo que has modificado no
<mbaadmin> mimecar ayudame algo pasa, mandan un archivo al servidor y luego mas tarde mandaron otro como con un intervalo de 15 minutos y ya el servidor dejo de recibir informacion
<mbaadmin> mimecar los mandan desde windows 7
<mimecar> haz un ping al servidor
<mbaadmin> okis
<coleix> cuando estaba configurando el openvpn, mover archivos a etc/openvpn, crear directorios y editarlos con sudo gedit
<mimecar> no se usan programas gráficos con sudo nunca
<mimecar> ¿cual es el nombre de tu usuario?
<coleix> yo? se me hacia mas facil con gedit y si no usaba sudo no queria guardar los cambios
<mimecar> se usa gksudo
<mimecar> nunca sudo
<mimecar> gksudo para todas las aplicaciones gráficas
<mbaadmin> mimecar jaajaja que pena fue un error de escritura ya todo bien
<coleix> uhmm gracias no sabia. Habia una parte de la configuracion del openvpn donde usaba source vars,  ./clean all eso no puede ser? me daba error si no usaba sudo
<mimecar> ¿cual es tu usuario?
<coleix> jorge@jorge-ThinkPad-SL500:~$
<mimecar> sudo chown jorge /home/jorge -R
<mimecar> eso restaurará tus permisos en la carpeta de usuario
<Vero2> hola a todos
<Vero2> A los que me ayudaron con mis problemas les informo que lo de Evolution se arregló en lo que se refiere al envío de correo, al entrar en modo de recuperación. Lo demás sigue igual.
<coleix> dijo un input error
<coleix> changing ownership of `/home/jorge/.cache/motd.legal-displayed': Input/output error
<coleix> permiso denegado
<mimecar> en principio debería dejarte
<coleix> chown: cannot access `/home/jorge/.gvfs': Permission denied
<mimecar> esa carpeta puede ser
<mimecar> te salen más errores?
<coleix> no ya esta
<mimecar> mira si te da error
<mimecar> al lanzar la consola
<coleix> ok dejame probar
<coleix> si lo mismo
<mimecar> el mismo mensaje de error al iniciar la consola?
<coleix> si bash: /tools: permiso denegado
<coleix> .gfvs parece que es una carpeta en una computadora de red
<mimecar> ¿has modificado el script de bash del usuario?
<coleix> no creo porque lo unico que hice fue intentar configurar el openvpn, como reviso?
<mimecar> me quedo sin ideas
<coleix> desconecte la carpeta de red pero no me dejo la carpeta esa .gfvs hacer el comando que me diste otra vez
<coleix> bueno gracias por la ayuda de todos modos
<mimecar> lo único es que hagas un usuario nuevo en el sistema y pruebes
<coleix> para ver si el error es con respecto a permisos de usuario?
<mimecar> si
<coleix> ok probare dentro de un rato, gracias por la ayuda y saludos
<txomon> buenas
<txomon> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de la tarjeta de audio? que de esto no controlo...
<txomon> pastebin.ubuntu.com/721811/
<txomon> es el .xsession_errors
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<txomon> mimecar, 11.04
<txomon> pero es un portatil de hace la pera
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<txomon> sep
<txomon> recien instalado
<txomon> hoy mismo
<mimecar> recien instalado y todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<txomon> todo todo, lo he hecho con el minimal
<txomon> luego le he puesto el paquete de lubuntu-desktop
<txomon> y luego el de wine
<txomon> la cosa es que no se puede oir musica
<txomon> (ni ningún sonido)
<mimecar> no se como trata lxde el sonido
<txomon> puf ni yo... la cosa es que creo que es cosa mas de drivers que del resto
<txomon> imaginando que fuera ubuntu normal, como se trataría mimecar ?
<mimecar> revisando el control de volumen de gnome
<xanaduuu> buenas, alguien podria decirme cual es la distro de ubuntu que menos chiva cosas de los user a terceros
<txomon> mimecar, y si estubiera?
<mimecar> xanaduuu: ninguna chiva cosas
<mimecar> txomon: subir todos los controles
<txomon> xanaduuu, ... es para un ciber?
<xanaduuu> txomon que para un ciber cual seria la distro ideal?
<txomon> txomon, pues yo casi pondria edubuntu xD
<txomon> pero eso depende de gustos
<xanaduuu> que aburrida no para un ciber?
<txomon> la distro se puede modificar...
<txomon> por ejemplo, los temas etc.
<txomon> al final todas son iguales
<txomon> ya que usan los mismos repositorios
<txomon> mimecar, como se instalaba adobe flash player?
<txomon> habia que habilitar los de terceros y los restricteD?
<mimecar> está en el centro de software
<xanaduuu> y para los cibers no hay ninguna distro especial para conectarte desde conexiones publicas o hot spots
<txomon> xanaduuu, eso ya depende de ti
<txomon> si lo que quieres es que no se pueda ver nada de lo que hacer
<txomon> haces*
<txomon> te creas un puente ssh con redirección X a tu ordenador de casa y ya esta
<txomon> como si estuveras en tu casa
<txomon> pero es un lio y no merece
<mimecar>  xanaduuu ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<xanaduuu> txomon ,pero con una distro portable preparada para el anonimato alla donde te conectes bastaria ?
<mimecar> xanaduuu: aceptas para eso que todas las conexiones te funcionen más lentas
<mimecar> ?
<txomon> xanaduuu, ... que quieres hacer?
<xanaduuu> si seria en esos casos un mal menor
<mimecar> usa tor para todas las conexiones
<txomon> esa es otra
<txomon> pero ten en cuenta que no tendrás privacidad si no anonimato
<txomon> (hacia fuera)
<mimecar> y que no podrás usar nada que te identifique
<txomon> por que normalmente monitorizan tráfico a muerte
<txomon> hay muchas alternativas
<txomon> si no, te puedes crear una VPN con una máquina virtual etc.
<txomon> pero si no especificas...
<txomon> xanaduuu, para que lo quieres?
<xanaduuu> para conectarme desde redes abiertas no seguras
<mimecar>  xanaduuu eso lo consigues usando solo conexiones por ssh
<mimecar> o usando tor
<txomon> o usando ssl mientras navegas
<txomon> encrypted.google.com
<txomon> por ejemplo
<xanaduuu> con encrypted google muchas veces me pide que me identifique como no bot , no me parece confiable hay otros que no hacen eso
<mimecar> normal que compruebe que no eres un bot
<xanaduuu> pero otros que no son google no me piden nunca verificar nada de nada
<mimecar> que otros
<xanaduuu> ixq
<mimecar> pues usalos
<txomon> lo bueno de eso es que con el encrypted.google.com puedes hacer busquedas (ojo al hacer, por que solo hacerlas,no consultarlas) sin que te espien
<txomon> xanaduuu, al final que vas a hacer?
<xanaduuu> txomon no hay ninguna herramienta que logre hacer anonimas a los plugins chivatos?
<txomon> ... estas obsesionado con los chivatos...
<txomon> y no entiendo tu pregunta
<txomon> xanaduuu, ..
<xanaduuu> es que casi todo el software tanto de windows como de linux y tambien macosx son muy chivatos en lineas generales
<porke> chivatos?  es que significa
<xanaduuu> revelan info de todos los users
<xanaduuu> y con linux no se da la excepcion
<xangua> xanaduuu: si tienes alguna pregunta de soporte, podrías darla a conocer claramente¿
<mimecar> xanaduuu: que información dan?
<mimecar> si una conexión no está cifrada y usas redes abiertas cualquiera puede leerla
<xanaduuu> tu ip te parece poco
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> me parece poco
<Vero2> mimecar cuales son las redes abiertas?
<mimecar> las redes wifis que no tienen contraseña Vero2
<Vero2> gracias
<xanaduuu> la thomson por ejemplo
<dabor> xanaduuu, la ip de google es bien conocida, no se preocupan por esconderla
<mimecar> xanaduuu: configura tor y tendrás lo que quieres
<mimecar> aunque podrán saber cuando te identificas, tu IP...
<Vero2> mimecar y si tenemos IP dinámica?
<mimecar> solo te tienes que preocupar si transmites información sin cifrado
<xanaduuu> mimecar peron si usando tor un user da datos falsos al registrarse con tor igual pueden saberlo?
<mimecar> xanaduuu: si inicias sesión en el irc, el servidor sabe que has iniciado sesión y cuando
<mimecar> lo mismo con cualquier servicio que necesite identificación
<mimecar> da igual lo que uses, el servidor siempre tendrá esa información
<mimecar> tor oculta tu ip y te cifra la conexión, pero tiene limitaciones
<xanaduuu> mimecar y si cambio la mac y otras cosas igual podrian?
<mimecar> claro que podrían
<mimecar> si tu te identificas, el servidor al que te conectas sabe cuando te has conectado
<mimecar> no sabrá la ip pero si los archivos que pides o lo que haces
<marcos32> Buenas a todos ! Alguien sabe cómo se llama el software que se encarga de configurar impresoras en Ubuntu ?
<dabor> marcos32, cups
<dabor> marcos32, ingresa a 127.0.0.1:631 en tu navegador
<dabor> marcos32, o system-config-printer en el menu
<mimecar> dabor: no es más sencillo el asistente de impresoras?
<xanaduuu> mimecar que se entiende por identificarse es solo cuando te registras en un sitio aunque sea solo con un mick nada mas?
<xanaduuu> nick
<mimecar> xanaduuu: cuando lees tu correo por web, inicias sesión en el irc...
<marcos32> Gracias dabor ! Una pregunta: Estoy en Lubuntu, y no logro configurar mi impresora (que en ubuntu se configura sola al conectarla).. Si instalo "cups", la podré configurar ? :)
<dabor> marcos32, cups tiene que estar instalado por defecto
<mimecar> xanaduuu: ya toca seguir la conversación en el canal de offtopic
<xanaduuu> ah pero podre entrar lo dudo lo dudo lo dudo
<mimecar> si no tienes un ban por mal comportamiento si
<Vero2> por que por que por que? jaja
<marcos32> tienes razón, ya está instalada...
<marcos32> pero por qué no reconoce mi impresora ?
<mimecar> marcos32: instalar cups no hace que funcione sola
<marcos32> es una HP Deskjet D1460, no es la gran cosa, y en Ubuntu la reconocía y configuraba automáticamente al conectarla... En Lubuntu no ocurrió eso, y creí que cups no estaba instalada..
<xanaduuu> mimecar no tengo un ban por mal comportamiento sino por ser un incomprendido absoluto
<mimecar> como quieras
<marcos32> Como sea, seguiré investigando.. Gracias por la info ! Saludos ! ^^
<cossier> marcos32: configurala en el apartado impresoras
<xanaduuu> mimecar ves intento entrar a ot y siempre suena la misma cancion para mi: Sorry, you need to be a channel operator to change the topic!
<mimecar> ..
<mimecar> para entrar al canal no tienes que cambiar el topic
<marcos32> jajajaja ! Era tan simple como eso ! Gracias cossier ! Y perdón por la ignorancia ! ;)
<marcos32> Un saludo ! :)
<xanaduuu> marcos32 tu impresora es wifi?
<marcos32> No.. Es USB.. Ya logré configurarla ! ^^
<xanaduuu> yo la tengo wifi pero me dijeron aqui que no hay drivers privativos para que la pueda usar en wifi con ubuntu
<julian> Buenas tardes..
<julian> ALguien me indica como puedo instalar virtualbox.
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo instalas
<xanaduuu> si uso los controladores de mi impresora wifi con wine lo mas probable es que no funcione salvo sorpresa ?
<fosco_> xanaduuu: no hay sorpresa posible, no funcionará
<xanaduuu> por eso no lo intente aunque me quedaba alguna que otra duda
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> hola mimecar
<pipo65> como andas
<mimecar> hola
<pipo65> que raro ya no hace preguntas la gente
<mimecar> un poco de tranquilidad no está mal
<AzoteLogiko> sera que todos vamos aprendiendo cada dia un poco mas :)
<pipo65> si pero me hace mala espina
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: o que han conseguido que el ordenador no funcione ni con live cd :P
<AzoteLogiko> mime jaja :D
<pipo65> jajaja
<pipo65> mimecar: estas enterado de lo que quiere hacer microsoft
<pipo65> arranque seguro
<mimecar> equipo que tenga eso descartado
<pipo65> y si nadie lo compraria
<pipo65> sospecho eso
<pipo65> a si q las empresas que fabrican no creo lo implementen
<mbaadmin> mimecar tengo compartidas dos carpetas y quiero que una de ellas cuando se vea en la red por medio del windows e intenten abrirla pida usuario y clave me orientas mas o menos como hacer
<mimecar> con todo lo que tienes ya me he perdido
 * mimecar desconecta por hoy
<mbaadmin> quien me ayuda!
<dabor> mbaadmin, en la configuracion de samba, seleccionas que usario puede verla y quien no
<ElVillano> {olkjkp-{ñ-}:‎l.-{{}{
<ElVillano> jh
<dabor> mbaadmin, usuarios que esten dados de alta en los 2 sistemas
<mbaadmin> tengo un ubuntu server con file samba server activado y he compartido dos carpetas para que las vean por la red de windows y una quiero con clave
<dabor> mbaadmin, ya te dije como
<mbaadmin> dabor gracias como entro a la configuracion del samba
<dabor> mbaadmin, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mbaadmin> dabor y mas o menos ahi que busco o modifico!
<dabor> mbaadmin, al final estan las carpetas compartidas
<mbaadmin> dabor te comento que quiero, cree una carpeta llamada sistemas y en ella puse los certificados claves licencias instaladores etc etc entonces mi intencion es que desde cualquier compu asi sea nuevo la pueda abrir pero con la clave que yo se
<dabor> mbaadmin, tendrias que agregar una linea  valid users = nombreusuario
<dabor> mbaadmin, es lo que te estoy diciendo
<mbaadmin> ah ok
<mbaadmin> voy a mirar
<mbaadmin> dabor programa de backups para un ubuntu server
<porke> alguien sabe si una targeta de audio se aprovecha en 11.4 pero en "clasico sin efectos"
<porke> la targeta de video quise decir
<porke> para efectos 3d por ejemplo?
<cousteau> porke, bueno, por ejemplo para cosas que usen 3d
<cousteau> además me parece que unity2d usa composición... así que sí, algo se usaría
<porke> es que uso ubuntu clasic y tengo targeta ati de video
<porke> pero me gustaria saber si realmente puedo aprovechar las virtudes de la targeta
<porke> sin saturar en efectos
<cousteau> personalmente creo que la tarjeta de vídeo es para el vídeo: juegos y otras cosas que usen aceleración 3D, no para el escritorio
<cousteau> y normalmente usar cosas 3d en un entorno 3d no va muy bien... por eso suelo quitar los efectos al pc
<cousteau> (por ejemplo, mi netbook en LXDE va de lujo, y los juegos 3d van aceptablemente bien)
<porke> cousteau un juego recomendable para probar dicha teoria?
<cousteau> hmm... extreme tux racer?
<cousteau> armagetron?
<porke> muy agradecido por la respuesta
<FerchoLP> armagetron es un juegazo
<porke> aun mejor el tip gracias ferchoLP
<Mario0000> Hola a todos, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, despues de instalar 11.10 me he fijado que en el centro de software en la sección Software de terceros solo aparece Skype y Flash, antes aparecian más programas, a vosotros que programas os aparecen?, gracias.
<FerchoLP> especialmente para jugar en red :)
<FerchoLP> a ver
<FerchoLP> a mi en "Socios de canonical" me aparece solamente Skype y Flash igual que a vos
<FerchoLP> tené en cuenta que ahí te muestra solamente los instalados
<FerchoLP> ah no, perdon
<FerchoLP> eso depende del botón desde el que elegiste
<FerchoLP> si de "Todo el Software" o de "Instalado"
<Mario0000> A mi me ocurre al seleccionar  "Todo el software", es que en 11.04 estaban adobe reader y otros
<FerchoLP> hiciste un upgrade desde 11.04 o es una instalación limpia de 11.10 ?
<FerchoLP> en caso de que sea un upgrade puede ser que te haya sido desactivado algún repositorio por no contar con los paquetes para oneiric
<Mario0000> Instalación limpia y lo curioso es que todo funciona correctamente excepto ese pequeño detalle, existe alguna manera de regenerar el cache del centro de software?
<FerchoLP> En realidad no es que funcione mal, simplemente que no debes tener algún repositorio que habías agregado antes
<FerchoLP> si sabés qué programa querés instalar, solo basta con buscar en qué repositorio está y agregarlo
<Mario0000> Al instalar cualquier programa existen en Software de terceros automaticamente se añade el repositorio a /etc/apt/sources, esto es correcto y funciona bien, pero en mi caso solo aparecen tres programas skype repetido dos veces y flash, quizás es que en 11.10 solo existen esos, pero en 11.04 habia un monton más.
<FerchoLP> si, aparentemente había cosas como Openbravo, los jre de java
<FerchoLP> por alguna razón los han sacado
<Mario0000> Tienenes 11.10?, a ti que software te aparece en Todo el software - Software de terceros?
<FerchoLP> se ve la diferencia en http://archive.canonical.com/dists/natty/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.gz y en http://archive.canonical.com/dists/oneiric/partner/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<FerchoLP> a mi me aparece lo mismo que a vos, Skype y Adobe Plugin solamente, pero porque es lo que está en partners de oneiric
<Mario0000> ok, que raro que no este adobe reader
<FerchoLP> si te fijás en el Packages.gz de natty (que es la 11.04), vas a ver que tenía un par de cosas más
<FerchoLP> cierto, por alguna razón lo sacaron de esos repositorios y lo pasaron a los de ppa
<Mario0000> Si pero en el packages.gz de oneric si aparece adoberead
<mbaadmin> hola necesito ayuda
<FerchoLP> es verdad! no sé por qué no se ven
<mbaadmin> baje el programa back in time quiero realizar un backup semanal pero no me permite elegir el dia
<mbaadmin> ejemplo quiero hacer el del lunes martes ,miercoles ,etc
<FerchoLP> Mario0000: tenés que ir al menos desde el synaptic a Configuracion / Repositorios / Otro software y marcar "Socios de canonical"
<FerchoLP> después de eso, ponés recargar y ahí aparece el acroread
<Mario0000> ok voy a probar, ahora te cuento
<FerchoLP> aparece también centrifydc
<FerchoLP> Mario0000 igual en el Centro De software sigue sin aparecer. Sin embargo, en Synaptic, si elegís filtrar por Origen y elegís "Oneiric/main (archive.canonical.com)" ahí sí aparece todo
<Mario0000> Es cierto en Centro de software siguen sin aparecer pero en synaptic si estan, debe ser un bug
<Mario0000> He ejecutado  sudo /usr/share/software-center/update-software-center y nada sigue sin aparecer acroread, es raro esto
<FerchoLP> no sabría decir, la verdad no soy para nada experto en el tema, pero sí parece raro
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> una pregunta?
<ayudita> me aparecio un mensaje en pantalla al iniciar: "resume: libgcrypt version 1.4.4" y el inicio tarda más, saben algo?
<cousteau> ni idea...
 * cousteau googlea libgcrypt
<cousteau> a lo mejor algo de actualizaciones, que está cargando los paquetes firmados
<enjuto> hola holita
<enjuto> alguien para echarme una manopla
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-29
<adriel> hola a todos
<CloudStrife> buenas adriel
<adriel> me podria alguien decir por que mi amsn cuando envio la camara me dice que no esta disponible
<adriel> uso ubuntu 11.04
<adriel> aunque con el 10.10 sucedia lo mismo
<xangua> porque el soporte está roto, porque microsoft siempre cambia algo de su protocolo
<hola> Buenas noches.. Comento mi situación: Utilizo wvdial para conectarme a internet (no logré que el NetworkManager reconociera mi módem), y me conecto tranquilamente.. Pero ahora quiero hacer un script mediante el cual pueda correr wvdial y, además, verificar si la conexión se realizó con éxito o no (porque el módem no está conectado, o por algún otro motivo)...
<adriel> existe un programa que sea compatible?
<hola> Alguien tiene alguna idea de cómo puedo realizar esa verificación ?
<hola> Es que no manejo muy bien que digamos los comandos del bash, por eso recurro a ustedes ! :)
<CloudStrife> adriel, a mi me funcionaba hace un tiempo en emesene... no he probado pero puedes intentar
<adriel> ya lo intente pero no se configura la camara
<hola> Cómo podría traducir esta condición al lenguaje del bash ? ... Si (wvdial conectó) entonces mostrar "ok", sino mostrar "No conectó", Fin Si
<hola> Alguien tiene alguna idea ?
<dabor> hola, networkmanager no se encarga de reconocer el modem, solo de las conexiones
<hola> mm, es que traté muchísimo de configurar una conexión con un módem USB, pero no logré hacerlo.. En Ubuntu lo logré tranquilamente, pero estoy probando Lubuntu en una máquina antigua, y en Lubuntu no conseguí conectarme con el NetworkManager...
<CloudStrife> hola no se bash... pero con if quizá puedas
<hola> CloudStrife, cómo sería ? :)
<FerchoLP> tengo una partición fat32 que es automontada, pero no está en el fstab. Tienen idea dónde puedo cmbiar atributos tales como codificación, umask, etc de esa partición sin agregarla al fstab?
<FerchoLP> si la agrego a fstab, nautilus y thunar se hacen lío y me muestran dos shortcuts a esa partición, es decir la automática y la del fstab
<Gohalien> necesito una ayudita
<Gohalien> con el ndiswrapper
<Gohalien> tengo una placa de red instalada en wlan0, la de la pc, le puse una usb, ya cargue el driver en el ndiswrapper, lo puse al alias en wlan1, pero al querer levantar me dice lo siguiente: wlan1: ERROR mientras se obtenían las banderas de interfaz: No existe el dispositivo
<Gohalien> ndiswrapper -l me dice: netmw225 : driver installed device (1286:1FAB) present
<ivedci89-desktop> ivancp
<rafaelpolanco> buenas
<rafaelpolanco> tengo problema al instalar las fuentes .ttf que utilizo para trabajar en el ubuntu
<jansel> names
<jansel> link
<jansel> whois debsan
<jansel> names
<xangua> algún problema jansel¿
<jansel> no , solo que soy nuevo y estoy vinedo como funcionan algunos comandos , gracias
<jansel> xangua
<debsan> justo conmigo tenia que probar ?
<arp-> algun administrador de redes mejor que KNetworkManager
<arp-> ?
<debsan> no se si es mejor, pero la otra opción sería wicd
<arp-> en KDE
<arp-> funcara bien?
<debsan> arp-, no sé, pero probablemente. AVeriguá vos, yo no lo uso
<arp-> ok
<abdabanesha> buenos dias a los madrugadores
<abdabanesha> alguien por aqui?
<ivedci89> desde nautilus; pongo sftp://nombre_de_usuario@numero_ip_de_equipo_remoto  entro, pero si pongo: sftp://nombre_de_usuario@nombre_dominio_equipo_remoto   no entro! ...   no obstante desde terminal: ssh nombre_de_usuario@numero_ip_real_de_equipo_remoto entra! y ssh nombre_de_usuario@nombre_dominio_equipo_remoto tambien entra!. ésto me ocurre desde mi notebook en lan... o sea el servidor y el cliente estan dentro de la misma red lan. inttenté desde una maqui
<ivedci89> Error: Expiró el tiempo para iniciar la sesión
<ivedci89> Seleccione otro visor e inténtelo de nuevo.
<fzeta> ;-)
<txuitxe> ola
<gamor> Hola a todos, ¿alguien me puede echar una mano con un problema que me esta volviendo loco?
<mimecar> !ask gamor
<kubot> gamor: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<gamor> Perdón es que soy nuevo en esto.
<gamor> Intento montar una carpeta de un nas y no me funcionan lo que encuentro en las webs
<gamor> lo ultimo ha sido de esta manera: IPADDRESS-OF-YOUR-NAS:/volume1/photo /mnt/CHOOSE-NAME/photo nfs nouser,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado eso?
<gamor> de una web sobre nas synology, viene en ingles....pero intente otros metodos y tampoco me van
<gamor> en mnt tengo creadas las carpetas y puedo acceder a ellas sin problemas con mi usuario, en el nas y el equipo tengo el mismo usuario y la misma password
<mimecar> esa documentación tiene que ser antigua, /mnt no se suele usar ya
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<gamor> es que no se como mirarlo, esa linea la incluyo en fstab y no veo si aparece algún error.
<mimecar> sudo mount -a
<mimecar> si la línea está mal no funcionará
<gamor> al poner eso me da problema con 2 carpetas pero las otras no indican nada
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<gamor> !pastebin mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.200:/volume1/video
<kubot> gamor: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<gamor> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.200:/volume1/video
<gamor> y lo mismo con la carpeta music....
<azazl> hola kubot
<mimecar> el servidor no te acepta la conexión
<mimecar> parece un error de permisos
<gamor> pero un error en los permisos de la carpeta en mnt o en el nas?
<mimecar> en el nas
<gamor> le he vuelto a cambiar los permisos a esas carpetas, ¿como puedo ejecutar fstab sin reiniciar?
<mimecar> sudo mount -a
<gamor> si ahora funciona, muchas gracias
<gamor> ahora me voy a sincronizar las carpetas con rsync
<cousteau> hmm, curioso... gnome-baker no me reconoce archivos .ogg, pero si le cambio la extensión a .ogx me lo reconoce
<{[Violeta]}> custo
<{[Violeta]}> podes probar  la tipica , seleccionar archivo  y pones  abrir  este  archivo con elegis el programa  y pones  abrir siempre con
<jemar> hola
<jemar> alguine me puede ayudar, he actualizado a ubuntu 11.10 y no me aparece la consola en el meny de Unity
<jemar> nadi se ofrece?
<jemar> #Ubuntu-es
<granjer> hola, me compre un dongle bluetooth y no se como hacerlo andar
<granjer> =)
<granjer> alguna ayuda?
<granjer> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<bambino0> hola
<bambino0> hay alguien
<bambino0> :B
<bambino0> necesito ayuda
<fosco_> !ask bambino0
<kubot> bambino0: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<bambino0> ok
<bambino0> como me conecto a un proxy en ubuntu para navegar anonimamente
<bambino0> :B
<fosco_> lo primero es conseguir los datos del proxy al que te quieras conectar
<bambino0> ya
<fosco_> si ya los tienes vas al panel de control - red
<fosco_> ahi puedes informar el proxy
<bambino0> ya
<bambino0> :O
<bambino0> jajajaj tengo una lista ke encontre en internet como saber si funcionan
<bambino0> oo
<fosco_> probandolos
<bambino0> como poh
<bambino0> :(
<bambino0> io para los de irc usaba un programa
<bambino0> :B
<bambino0> puse el proxy ahi y no pasa nada
<bambino0> o tengo ke desconectarme y volverme a conectar
<bambino0> oo
<bambino0> no se
<bambino0> :(
<bambino0> ya me voi chau
<bambino0> ke esten bien
<bambino0> oo
<sonny_> tengo un problema con java, ya varios me han dicho q aqui no se me puede aydar pero en ningun lado hacen caso mas q aqui
<sonny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721198/
<sonny_> por favor si alguien me puede ayudar con esto se los agradeceria
<mimecar> sonny_: ese programa está mal hecho
<sonny_> prq dices q esta mal hecho mimecar?
<mimecar> parece que la pila de Java se ha quedado sin memoria
<mimecar> es un error del propio programa
<sonny_> y tienes alguna recomendacion para eso?
<mimecar> ¿que programa te da ese error?
<sonny_> ahi esta el problema, aqui no me han querido ayudar por el progrma q es
<sonny_> se trata de grimwepa
<sonny_> pero en vdd nadie mas contesta mas q aqui
<mimecar> que hace ese programa?
<sonny_> es un aeroscript o algo asi
<sonny_> es para auditar redes
<mimecar> ya que es un error del propio programa, tendrás que preguntar al autor o en los foros de ese programa
<sonny_> ah ok, entonces debo seguir buscando, gracias mimecar
<sonny_> como se realiza un test md5? alguien sabe?
<fosco_> md5sum fichero
<sonny_> donde fichero significa?
<fosco_> el fichero que quieres analizar
<sonny_> ah ok, ya pude, muchas gracias
<ElWuilMeR> Hola buen dia a todos.!! Paso por aqui para solicitar su ayuda. Resulta que tengo problemas con Ubuntu 11.10 con unas depencias y no veo como solucionar eso. Cuando intento actualizar me sucede esto: http://pastebin.com/PP8CK10e
<fosco_> ElWuilMeR: el verdadero problema parece la linea 28
<fosco_> por algun motivo 2 paquetes intentan instalar el mismo archivo
<fosco_> podría ser un error del mantenedor del paquete
<fosco_> prueba a forzar la instalación del paquete
<fosco_> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libcaribou-common_0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0_i386.deb
<ElWuilMeR> fosco_:  Excelente hermano.!! 1000 gracias. Ya esta actualizando :) La solucion perfecta.
<fosco_> ok
<Ramir00> que cliente torrent me recomiendan?
<fosco_> Ramir00: yo uso deluge
<jantdaz> saludos buenas tardes
<jantdaz> una pregunta, como hacen en Gnome3 o Unity para abrir dos ventanas de su home, ya que me he fijado que al encontrarse uno en una ventana /ruta/ruta/ruta y se desea abrir otra ventana para ir a otra ruta nada parecida lo que hace el sistema es volver a mostrar al frente en el escritorio la ventana ya abierta.
<mimecar> jantdaz: por que no usas las pestañas del navegador de archivos?
<jantdaz> creo que pasa igual si se intentase abrir dos visor de imagenes con distintos archivos de imagen
<jantdaz> mimecar lo comentaba porque si uno se encuentra en una ruta muy larga y luego ir a otra de igual de larga y muy distinta, es algo muy engorroso
<julian__> buenos dias..
<julian__> PREGUNTA...
<mimecar> la carpeta del usuario tiene un botón directo, no veo que influye que la ruta sea larga
<julian__> SQUID.. proxy... se puede pegar de otro proxy?
<mimecar> pegar?
<julian__> mmm osea..
<julian__> la internet la da un servidor proxy en windows.. que corre squid.. (no preguntes por que asi.. es complicado >:D)...
<julian__> y quiero ponerle squid a mi server en ubuntu.. principalmente para que haga un cache gigante.. >:D
<julian__> pues navego constantemente la misma pagina...
<julian__> mimecar, se puede?
<mimecar> que ventaja tiene duplicar el proxy?
<julian__> el primer proxy. lo maneja un proveedor...
<julian__> y el segundo lo quiero manejar yo. ;)
<mimecar> intenta montarlo
<julian__> mimecar, con que terminologia me recomiendas bsucar en google_?
<mimecar> squid ubuntu
<julian__> mmm pero...
<mimecar> ¿cuantos equipos tienes en tu red interna?
<julian__> varios.. pero inicialmente voy a hacer prueba con 1 o 2 equipos. haber que tal....
<mimecar> pienso que no vas a notar mucho rendimiento con pocos equipos
<julian__> pero es que osea la idea seria configurar mi squid en ubuntu en modo transparente.....
<julian__> pero lo que quiero saber... es como indicarle al squid de ubuntu.. que se pegue.. de X router. de X proveedor.. me explico?
<mimecar> no
<julian__> no?
<julian__> no que.. jaja
<julian__> haber,... tengo lo sigueinte..
<mimecar> primero mira como se configura squid
<julian__> tengo 2 provedores de internet...
<mimecar> y la información que necesitas
<julian__> pero pues se configurar lo basico..
<mimecar> y lo básico es..?
<julian__> es que lo que no sabria hacer.
<mimecar> por eso te digo que leas primero la documentación
<mimecar> y si realmente es necesario usar un proxy en tu red
<julian__> es como hacer para que squid. no resuelva y no direccione por medio de la eth0 del ubuntu... si no que darle los parametros manuamente, para que el enrute a cierto router.
<julian__> lo quiero principalmente para hacer cache.
<julian__> mimecar, por cierto... xming.. hay posibilidad de que se pueda optimizar.. o que hay mejor que eso.. para usar x11 forward.... por que ufff si que traga ancho de banda...
<mimecar> no he usado ese programa
<julian__> mimecar, cual usas?
<mimecar> ninguno
<julian__> hablan de que  NX es lo mejor.. pero es de pago y muy carooo
<mimecar> una vnc siempre te va a gastar bastante ancho de banda
<mimecar> baja la resolución y el número de colores si quieres que gaste menos
<julian__> mmm voy a buscar info.. haber como se baja la resolucion.. se debe bajar en el cliente? o en el server directamente?
<mimecar> revisa el servidor
<cousteau> de repente, esto no me detecta el ratón
<cousteau> xinput list no me devuelve nada
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeee ahi alguien???
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: si
<cousteau> y lsusb tampoco... pero ahora de repente sí que va
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> ola???
<cousteau> qué diablos le puede estar pasando a esto?
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: ¿que duda tienes de ubuntu?
<cousteau> !ola LaFlakitaBnAsika
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ola'.
<cousteau> oops
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> olaaaa
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa q pesao
<SynFlag> LaFlakitaBnAsika: te regalo una *H*
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> como estan todos???
<SynFlag> Bien?
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> soy new aqii
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: el canal "social" de ubuntu es
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> este canal es solo para dudas de ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaaaaaa oka
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeeeee q hacen???
<mimecar> dar soporte de ubuntu
<cousteau> nada, ahora he puesto un pendrive y no me lo detecta... algo malo le ha pasado a mi controlador usb
<SynFlag> Como anda todo en chile LaFlakitaBnAsika ?
<SynFlag> !ot LaFlakitaBnAsika
<kubot> LaFlakitaBnAsika: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaa bn bn tu de donde eres???
<SynFlag> !ot LaFlakitaBnAsika
<kubot> LaFlakitaBnAsika: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: pasa al canal de oftopic por favor
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero por q??
<mimecar> este canal es solo para dudas de ubuntu
<SynFlag> LaFlakitaBnAsika: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> LaFlakitaBnAsika, porque aquí hay gente con dudas de ubuntu
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero y q tiene??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> uds aya po
<cousteau> LaFlakitaBnAsika, bueno, este canal no es para "charla general", es para soporte de ubuntu
<NimbusCs> dudas con ubuntu? ninguna... se responde por si solo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaa q son pesaos me voii
<cousteau> mira quién fue a hablar
<SynFlag> LaFlakitaBnAsika: no te ofendas wn
<SynFlag> Es un canal de soporte, no de charla coloquial.
<SynFlag> Para eso esta #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oiie pueden dejar de ser tan pesadiitos??
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> de verdad en ceriio no molesto a nadiie
<fosco_> xD
<fosco_> en cerio?
<cousteau> bueno, volviendo a lo del usb... ¿qué le puede estar pasando? Mi PC va bien, pero las cosas USB de repente no me van
<mimecar> LaFlakitaBnAsika: pasa al otro canal y habla lo que quieras
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> pero enseñenme a ir a esa zona po q no c soi nueva
<cousteau> /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mimecar>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<mimecar> escribe eso
<SynFlag> LaFlakitaBnAsika: pone en tu xchat /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> en canal??
<SynFlag> si
<SynFlag> aca mismo donde estas
<mimecar> cousteau: eres un segundo más lento que yo
<SynFlag> /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cousteau> mimecar, a mí me ha aparecido antes
<SynFlag> lag?.
<mimecar> en mi cliente no :P
<SynFlag> 1ro cousteau
<SynFlag> 0.2s de lag tengo.
<mimecar> oooo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> uxa no puedo pero eso va separado?? /join  #ubuntu-es-offtofic
<SynFlag> LaFlakitaBnAsika: no
<SynFlag> asi como escribes
<SynFlag> pones /join #ubuntu-es-offtofic
<SynFlag> aqui mismo
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> aaaaa oka
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> iia
<cousteau> Volviendo a lo del USB... ¿cómo puedo reiniciar el controlador de USB?
<cousteau> vale... si conecto el ratón a otro pc funciona perfectamente
<guisepe> hola
<cousteau> (y puedo hacer `ssh -XC desktop.local x2x -to :0 :east` y usar el netbook como ratón del desktop)
<mimecar> cousteau: es más barato comprar un ratón que un netbook :P
<cousteau> mimecar, pero es que el ratón funciona!!
<cousteau> es el usb el que no va!
<SynFlag> http://www.2011.fcforum.net/media/
<cousteau> meh, voy a reiniciar a ver si se arregla lo del ratón
<cousteau> misterios de la computación!
<cousteau> ahora funciona
<SynFlag> misterios de ubuntu
<SynFlag> es como la mujer
<SynFlag> el misterio que aun la ciencia no logra revelar
<cousteau> sigo queriendo saber qué le ha pasado al servicio de USB
<cousteau> y sobre todo, cómo se reinicia
<SynFlag> hal no se usa mas
<SynFlag> no es upower?
<cousteau> (así si esto vuelve a pasar no tengo que reiniciar todo el pc)
<SynFlag> LaFlakitaBnAsika: =)
<cousteau> upower? a ver...
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> oiie synflag como era??
<SynFlag> ahi te hable en privado LaFlakitaBnAsika
<cousteau> no, no debe de ser upower
<SynFlag> a ver
<SynFlag> investiguemos
<cousteau> (menos mal que shift+bloqnum=ratón en el teclado)
<SynFlag> cousteau: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<fzeta> res..
<carlosubuntu> hola, que programa me recomendais para grabar mi escritorio al completo??
<SynFlag> recordmydesktop
<carlosubuntu> ;)
<Riveryk> buenas tardes, tenia ubuntu 11.04 y funcionaba perfecto, lo actualice al 11.10 y no me aparecen las redes inalambricas quien me puede colaborar???
<Vero2> Hola Riveryk , te fijaste en Conexiones de Red?
<Riveryk> si
<Riveryk> no me sale nada
<Riveryk> en el icono que queda al lado de la bateria y asi
<Riveryk> y no me sale ninguna
<Riveryk> no se que pueda ser
<noseasasi> Riveryk: perdona pero, no será un portatil y tienes wifi desactivado?
<noseasasi> a mi un pc no me encendia y cuado lo enchufé fue como la seda
<noseasasi> ñec ñec
<Riveryk> si es un portatil, le doy click derecho y le doy en enable network, enable wireles, el wifi de mi portatil encendido y le doy en el icono y no me sale nada,
<mimecar> Riveryk: en la consola, sudo ifconfig
<mimecar> mira si te sale tu tarjeta
<Riveryk> mimecar, el problema es que tengo 2 particiones y estoy desde la de windows si puedes dame los pasos completos y me voy a la otra particion y los ejecuto
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<mimecar> tienes conexión por tarjeta de red?
<Riveryk> me funciona con windows perfectoo y probe el livecd de back track y tb me funciono la red, en ubuntu es en la unica que no
<mimecar> tienes conexión usando la tarjeta de red por cable si o no
<mimecar> o solo puedes conectarte por wifi
<Riveryk> pero donde estoy no tengo conexion a cable
<Riveryk> en este momento solo por wifi
<file_not_found> alguien usa gmote
<Riveryk> mimecar, como podria solucionar mi prolema?
<mimecar> mira si con sudo ifconfig
<mimecar> sale tu tarjeta de red
<mimecar> o crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y con suerte te saldrán las cosas
<Riveryk> pero si me sale la targeta de red quiere decir que?
<mimecar> que el sistema la detecta y falla gnome
<Riveryk> en ese caso lo mejor es?
<Riveryk> si doy sudo ifconfig como se si detecta o no la targeta?
<mimecar> si la detecta te saldrá la tarjeta
<mimecar> o crea un usuario nuevo
<Riveryk> pero que dice o como dice para saber que si tengo la targeta?
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig
<mimecar> si te sale la tarjeta de red el sistema la detecta
<mimecar> te saldrá wireless en alguna parte
<Riveryk> intentare crear otro usuario
<Riveryk> si algo vuelvo por aca
<Riveryk> gracias
<AzoteLogiko_> na
<AzoteLogiko_> s
<AzoteLogiko_> hay algo que no he podido hacer en ubuntu ... Si intento formatear un lapiz usb en NTFS, nunca me lo reconoce guindow$
<AzoteLogiko_> utilizo la utilidad de discos, pongo NTFS y demas .. pero nada
<AzoteLogiko_> alguna idea?
<cossier> AzoteLogiko_: segun la capacidad del lapiz quizas te convendria el formato FAT32
<Riveryk> Trato de instalar el firmare 43 installer y me aparece un error que podría ser ???
<mimecar> Riveryk: la bola de cristal está en el taller
<mimecar> sin saber que estas instalando y el error es complicado
<cossier> !detalles Riveryk
<kubot> Riveryk: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<cossier> AzoteLogiko_: o le das formato desde guindow$
<Riveryk> Ahora tengo otro problema le di modo recuperación y ahora perdí mi entorno gráfico
<Vero2> hola, tengo un problema con la ventana de Evolution. Se me ensanchó, no veo la barra deslizante y no me funciona el botón minimizar/maximizar. Qué puedo hacer?
<Vero2> voy a probar con Terminal a ver si dice algo, despues vuelvo
<Vero2> No hay cambios con Terminal, sigue ensanchada la ventana
<xatma> hola?
<AzoteLogiko_> Vero, estas ahi?
<AzoteLogiko_> a mi a veces me sucede eso y lo que hago es ocultar el panel superior e inferior, donde esta lo de "Aplicaciones Lugares Sistema" etc
<Vero2> AzoteLogiko_: ahora si
<AzoteLogiko_> te pones encima, boton derecho, propiedades y haces click en "Ocultar automaticamente"
<AzoteLogiko_> y ya esta
<Vero2> pero si los oculto despues no los puedo usar
<AzoteLogiko_> te salen cuando te pones sobre la parte superior de la pantalla
<Vero2> bueno, voy a probar
<AzoteLogiko_> se que es un coñazo y que seguramente existe alguna solucion mejor, pero para salir del paso ....
<dzup> hola
<Vero2> dzup hola
<Vero2> AzoteLogiko_: si seguro que hay otra solución pero... lo que sé es que tengo un montón de problemas de Evolution...
<Vero2> bueno ahora veo tu solución
<AzoteLogiko_> )
<AzoteLogiko_> :)
<Vero2> Az
<Vero2> AzoteLogiko_: tu solución no funcionó pero lo arreglé subiendo la pantalla y quedó bien :-)
<Vero2> gracias igual
<carnau> A alguien le ha pasado que al crear un link simbólico con ln -s, siempre aparece roto? Y estoy más que seguro que el directorio existe...
<carnau> y con ruta absoluta funciona, pero yo quiero una relativa
<Damuru> hola gente tengo una pregunta sobre virtualbox
<Damuru> me pasa que largo una impresion y si es de 2 paginas o mas solo imprime la primera y ahi queda la impresora
<Damuru> alguna idea de que puede ser?
#ubuntu-es 2011-10-30
<ivedci89> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Ubxb1u3izeM
<julian> hola que tal..
<julian> alguien sabe sobre x2go?
<julian>  como puedo instalar x2go en ubuntu?
<canihojr> buenass
<canihojr> tengo ubuntu 11.10 recien instaladito.... instalé gnome-shell, chromium y flash, y de vez en cuando el equipo se queda totalmente congelado, solo puedo mover el raton, no funciona ni control+alt+backspace, me he dado cuenta que siempre se congela cuando tengo el navegador abierto, y me huele que por culpa de FLASH, algun bug conocido o algo? he googleado y he visto que a mas gente le pasa, pero nadie con solucion... :(
<belkin> Hola, alguien sabe de donde puedo obtener los archivos PDD de la impresora de red para usarla con samba
<belkin> Hola, alguien sabe de donde puedo obtener los archivos PPD de la impresora de red para usarla con ubuntu
<mimecar> depende del modelo de la impresora
<belkin> en el disco de
<belkin> en el disco de los drivers de la impresora no he encontrado ningun archivo con formato ppd
<mimecar> no es normal que lo encuentres
<mimecar> los fabricantes no dan drivers para linux
<belkin> ni para ser usados con wine y que funcionen que ya seria algo
<mimecar> el driver en wine no tiene efecto sobre ubuntu
<mimecar> aún no has dicho la impresora que tienes
<belkin> entonces debo de suponer que solo puedo usar la impresora en modo wifi desde windows
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> belkin: da todos los detalles de la impresora
<mimecar> mira primero si esa impresora está soportada por ubuntu
<belkin> para que luego me digas para tu impresora x no hay drivers privativos que hangan funcionar tu impresora wifi desde linux
<mimecar> si el fabricante no da drivers y no es soportada en ubuntu, no puedes usarla
<belkin> mi impresora solo es soportada en ubuntu en modo usb
<belkin> en wifi no
<mimecar> no es lo mismo
<belkin> solo en windows con wifi es soportada
<belkin> y en macos x
<belkin> alguien tiene un xp piratilla para hacerlo funcionar en virtual box desde ubuntu y asi con el modo instantaneo poder usar la impresora wifi al instante sin tener que reiniciar a windows?
<mimecar> usa google para buscar esas cosas
<belkin> mi windows para eso no sirve porque los discos que tengo son de preinstalacion de fabrica y con ellos se tarda una eternidad en instalar  el os
<belkin> y ocupa muchisimo espacio en la pc
<belkin> mucha afluencia de users pero ninguno tiene respuesta
<mimecar> si el fabricante no tiene drivers y el driver de ubuntu no soporta wifi
<mimecar> que respuesta quieres?
<belkin> habra que inventarla yo me compre una impresora para ser usada en los os mas conocidos
<mimecar> el fabricante decía en la caja que su impresora funcionaba por wifi en linux?
<mimecar> siempre puedes pagar a algún programador para que haga el driver, pero no es barato
<belkin> no pero en usb si funciona con linux pero en wifi no
<mimecar> el driver no hace lo mismo por usb que por wifi
<belkin> prefiero la opcion de virtual box + el xp piratilla
<mimecar> tu mismo
<belkin> una version recortada de xp para el virtual box me vendria bien
<mimecar> busca en google y consuerte vendrá sin cosas raras
<belkin> pero si lo virtualizo no importara mucho que tenga bichos
<mimecar> tener un troyano o una puerta trasera no es muy seguro
<belkin> mientras no salga de la caja alli estara bien
<mimecar> .. necesitas conexión al exterior para la impresora
<belkin> si la uso por wifi supongo que si
<hashashin> belkin, aún no has dicho que impresora es...
<belkin> una hp deskjet 3050
<belkin> wifi
<hashashin> hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<uzu-cat> buenas
<uzu-cat> Tengo un problemilla, y es que la memoria caché se me come casi el 80% de la ram
<hashashin> con esto deberia ir, tienes que configurarla normal por usb, activas la wifi en la impresora, imprimes una página de prueba te saldrá la ip que tiene, conectas y se la cambias a la que te vaya bien, luego hpsetup...
<uzu-cat> sabéis como podría solucionar esto?
<hashashin> eso es normal uzu-cat, estás aprovechando la memoria "libre" como cache, pero a la que se necesita la coge de ahí
<uzu-cat> ah, es que normalmente no tengo problemas, pero ahora apenas puedo ver videos a 720p con comodidad
<hashashin> uzu-cat, pero si te hace ilusion limpiarla: sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<uzu-cat> pues se va lageando
<uzu-cat> a pesar de introducir eso con sudo delante me dice que no tengo permisos
<belkin> hashashin hpsetup es el hplib de linux?
<hashashin> uzu-cat, sudo sync; sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<uzu-cat> Es que lo que te digo de la cache es bestia, 17% para programas, 82% para la caché, a mi me parece bastante, no?
<mimecar> uzu-cat: la caché se libera cuando el sistema la necesita
<uzu-cat> aha
<uzu-cat> continuo con el problema, permiso denegado
<fzeta> :-)
<belkin> hashahin ya intente hacer eso en ubuntu y no logre que la pc se comunicara por wifi con la impresora en windows si
<hashashin> uzu-cat, sudo su - , y cuando estes como root: sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<hashashin> y te deslogueas corriendo pa no romper na XD
<mimecar> uzu-cat: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<uzu-cat> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<uzu-cat> la mayoría de ellas, sí
<mimecar> cuales te faltan?
<uzu-cat> ahora te lo digo, que no lo recuerdo xD
<belkin> nada tendre que ir a morir al xp piratilla + virtual box si quiero usar la impresora en wifi desde ubuntu
<uzu-cat> nada, actualizaciones menores
<uzu-cat> por que lo decías, mimecar?
<mimecar> si hay un fallo en los programas, por ejemplo que usen mal la cachñe
<mimecar> al poner las actualizaciones se arregla
<uzu-cat> aha
<mimecar> por eso es importante tener el sistema actualizado
<uzu-cat> es normal, que vaya subiendo casi magicamente la caché?
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> alguien me ayuda a instalar mi cam?
<mimecar> el sistema hace eso para mejorar el tiempo de respuesta uzu-cat
<uzu-cat> De acuerdo, de acuerdo
<mimecar> una caché baja implica un tiempo mayor de respuesta
<uzu-cat> Ya veo
<uzu-cat> pues gracias por la informacion y la ayuda
<uzu-cat> un saludo!
<jorge> alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> !ask jorge
<kubot> jorge: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jorge> buenas necesito instalar mi webcam, uso ubuntu lucid, la webcam es una logitech con micro incorporado, instale cheese y si la reconoce..
<jorge> la queria usar para skype gtalk..
<mimecar> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<jorge> kubot, eso mediante terminal verdad?
<kubot> jorge: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> si
<jorge> perfecto me a ido genial
<jorge> y alguna idea para instalar el micro que viene en la webcam?
<mimecar> skype es un programa muy antiguo, por eso no funcionaba
<mimecar> subir el volumen del micrófono
<jorge> mimecar, no me lo pilla..
<jorge> en opciones no me deja elegir el micro de la webcam
<mimecar> no lo se
<jorge> okei
<jorge> y alguna idea para instalar una impresora multifuncion hp Deskjet 3050?
<mimecar> la conectas por cable y esperas que el sistema la reconozca
<mimecar> o ejecutas hp-setup
<jorge> mimecar, no me la reconoce
<mimecar> hp-setup tampoco?
<belkin> jorge intentalo por wifi con ubuntu ... y ya veremos como te las apañas
<jorge> cuando hago hp-setup, no me reconoce que esta conectada por usb..
<jorge> y la impresora esta encendida y conectada..
<belkin> pues si que reconce el uso por modo usb
<belkin> pero no por wifi
<jorge> pues no se, esta por usb y me sale: no devices found
<belkin> en realidad creo que te descarga un driver generico pero no el especifico para que funcone por wifi
<jorge> belkin, pero mi idea no es usarla por wifi por el momento
<mimecar> cuando la conectas al sistema, detecta algo?
<jorge> no
<belkin> jorge selecciona la impresora manualmente
<jorge> con hp-setup¿?
<belkin> si con el listado que te de
<jorge> esque ese es el problema en ese listado me sale, no devices found
<belkin> alguna relacion de impresoras te habra descargado
<jorge> yo intente instalarla, mediante el simple scan, pero no salia en el listado de impresoras..
<mimecar> simple scan no es solo para el escáner?
<belkin> no encuentras ninguna relacion de impresoras donde figure la hp deskjet 3050 series o algo parecido
<jorge> si pero al ejecutarlo, me saltaba un programa para configurar la impresora
<jorge> belkin, como miro esa relacion?
<belkin> ah ahora que lo dices no tengo hplib instalado quizas por eso cuando lo configure por samba no me incluia una relacion mas extensa de impresoras de hp que me sirviera
<jorge> uf no entiendo nada ya
<jorge> ?
<belkin> he de desconectar para comprobar de nuevo si con hplib resuelvo la instalacion de los drivers de la impresora wifi
<jorge> okei
<AzoteLogiko_> buenos días
<AzoteLogiko_> estoy intentando instalar el Oracle 11g express en Ubuntu 10.04 . He bajado un rpm de la página de oracle y lo he convertido a .deb con el alien
<AzoteLogiko_> el programa se ha instalado, pero cuando intento ejecutar algo me dice que no tengo permisos. Para solucionarlo he editado los iconos poniendo gksudo antes del comando de ejecución, pero nada. Ahora no da error pero no se ve nada
<mimecar> ¿has seguido las instrucciones para instalarlo?
<AzoteLogiko_> no venia nada ...
<AzoteLogiko_> tan solo "instala de forma normal"
<mimecar> en la web de oracle nada?
<AzoteLogiko_> voy a mirar otra vez pero no vi nada ..
<AzoteLogiko_> Unzip the download and the RPM file can be installed as normal
<AzoteLogiko_> no dice mas :(
<mimecar> se tiene que ejecutar como servicio?
<AzoteLogiko_> sip
<mimecar> lo has iniciado como servicio?
<AzoteLogiko_> pues ... solo he hecho click ....
<AzoteLogiko_> ahi me pillas jeje
<AzoteLogiko_> voy a probar a instalarlo con otro instalador ...
<AzoteLogiko_> nada ... joer que rabia ...
<mimecar> nada es ...?
<AzoteLogiko_> no se ejecuta nada ... voy a buscar mas tutoriales por la red
<AzoteLogiko_> pq oracle dice que es compatible con:
<AzoteLogiko_>     Oracle Enterprise Linux 4 Update 7
<AzoteLogiko_>     Oracle Enterprise Linux 5 Update 2
<AzoteLogiko_>     Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4 Update 7
<AzoteLogiko_>     Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 Update 2
<mimecar> que error te da al iniciar el servicio?
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<dylan66> QUIT
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko_: que error te da al iniciar el servicio?
<AzoteLogiko_> estoy leyendo por los foros y dicen que es complicado instalar esta version en Ubuntu, pero que la 10g va como la seda
<AzoteLogiko_> el error es
<AzoteLogiko_> a ver, he tenido que ir a /etc/init.d/ , he visto el fichero oracle-xe
<AzoteLogiko_> lo he intentado ejecutar pero no tenia permisos asi que le asigne chmod 777
<AzoteLogiko_> ahora lo ejecuto con ./oracle-xe start y devuelve:
<AzoteLogiko_> bash: -/oracle-xe: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mimecar> no
<AzoteLogiko_> y si pongo oracle-xe start, sin el ./  , devuelve: orden no encontrada
<mimecar> para que cambias los permisos del archivo que hay en /etc/init.d/ ?
<AzoteLogiko_> no se .. supongo que para poder ejecutarlo ...
<AzoteLogiko_> originalmente venia : -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19592 2011-08-29 07:53 oracle-xe
<mimecar> como ejecutas el servicio?
<AzoteLogiko_> he supuesto que necesito una x para ejecutar ... y entonces, a lo bruto el puse 777
<AzoteLogiko_> :)
<AzoteLogiko_> con oracle-xe start
<AzoteLogiko_> nada ,, voy a intentarlo con el 10g que tambien me sirve perfectamente
<mimecar> service oracle-xe start
<mimecar> con sudo delante
<AzoteLogiko_> ok, perdona por la demora .. es que tengo la familia en casa
<mimecar> ok
<AzoteLogiko_> oracle-xe: unrecognized service
<AzoteLogiko_> no pasa nada, voy a desinstalar esta e instalar la 10g ... cruzaremos los dedos
<AzoteLogiko_> muchas gracias mimecar, siempre estas ahi ;)
<AzoteLogiko_> chao!
<automatic> ok consegui imprimir por wifi desde ubuntu el driver a elegir para la hp 3050 era la HP Deskjet 2050 j510
<automatic> pero solo puedo imprimir con ubuntu 10.10 con ubuntu 10.04 no encuentro ese driver como puedo encontrar el driver de la 10.10  para pasarselo a la 10.04?
<granjero> automatic, tenés que instalar hplip en 10.04
<granjero> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<automatic> en que carpeta se encuentra el driver de la impresora instalada para copiarla a ubuntu 10.10
<automatic> error corrijo para copiarla desde ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 10.04
<granjero> automatic, tenés que instalar hplip en 10.04
<granjero> es el driver psta para todas las hp
<granjero> eso no te va a traer más problemas.
<automatic> granjero error tuyo no he instalado hplib en ubuntu 10.10 y con samba he instalado el driver de la printer
<granjero> automatic, la impresora está enchufada en donde?
<automatic> hplib no se que pasa en ubuntu 10.04 pero no descarga los drivers
<automatic> y en ubuntu 10.10 no tengo instalado hplib y he podido instalar los drivers desde samba
<automatic> la tengo en wifi  pero la conecte por usb y tampoco encontraba los drivers
<granjero> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<granjero> ahi está el link de descarga
<automatic> alguien me podria decir como copiar ese driver de la impresora de red instalada en ubuntu 10.10 para pasarselo a ubuntu 10.04?
<granjero> ok automatic! suerte con eso!
<syd_> caballeros, que aplicaciones me recomendarian si quisiera diseñar planos para trabajar con hardware como madera y metales?
<automatic> granjero menudo rollazo lo que aparece en ese link
<automatic> vuelvo a rectificar instale el driver de la impresora wifi  por localhost desde configuracion de impresoras
<joshua___> hola
<joshua___> alguien sabe como minimar el problema de bateria en los portatiles con kernel 3.0?
<mimecar> joshua___: ¿que problema?
<joshua___> la bateria dura del portatil dura muy poco
<mimecar> eso pasaba en el 2.6.38
<joshua___> en algun lugar lei que era por el acpi pero no recuerdo donde
<joshua___> no mimecar, es con el 3 porque el 11.10 lo trae y la bateria me dura menos que el 11.04
<mimecar> el problema ese aparecía antes del kernel 3
<xangua> y parece que no se ha arreglado en la 3.1 http://www.muylinux.com/2011/08/24/el-kernel-3-1-no-soluciona-los-problemas-de-bateria-en-portatiles/
<mimecar> si el fallo se mantiene toca esperar
<satonio> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11329209/Phoronix-descubre-el-problema-de-bateria-en-el-kernel-2_6_3.html
<joshua___> en donde puedo configurar eso en ubuntu 11.10 ?? pcie_aspm=force
<testsss> ok ya me funciona la impresora en wifi con las 2 distros de ubuntu , y eso que aqui me dijeron que los drivers para la wifi no estaban disponibles para mi impresora que eran privativos
<xangua> o simplemente lo dijero porque no sabían...bien por ti ;)
<xangua> dijeron*
<testsss> si hasta me enseñaron un esquema grafico de ubuntu donde parece ser se hacia referencia a eso
<testsss> ahora lo curioso que tras la dificultad de instalar los drivers de la printer en ubuntu , resulta que en ubuntu puedo elegir mejores modos de impresion economica que en windows
<joshua___> la encontre!!
<joshua___> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/08/25/trucos-para-extender-la-bateria-de-tu-portatil-intel-con-linux/
<testsss> la verdad es que resulta mas facil y menos problematico instalar los drivers de la impresora desde configuracion de impresoras - localhost, que usando hplib que suele fallar bastante al instalar los drivers
<JIMOR> ola mundo
<JIMOR> tengo un problema con  ubuntu 11.10 y me genera un error de instalacion en samba4
<xatma> sudo apt- get install samba4
<xatma> en terminal y se instalara
<xatma> hola
<xatma> hola
<Distroya> buenas, como puedo corregir la hora mi de mi reloj de ubuntu 10.04??
<xatma> es automatico pero si esta mal puesta
<xatma> dale a
<xatma> sistema
<xatma> administración
<xatma> hora y fecha
<xatma> y ahí se tiene que poder cambiar
<Distroya> ya esta, gracias :)
<Distroya> quien me puede ayudar a instalar el ettercap de forma correcta :)
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ettercap
<Distroya> pero para la compilacion correcta debo tener unas librerias que no he podido lograr tenerlas bien
<xangua> para qué compilar si ya está en el repositorio Distroya¿ ;)
<Distroya> xagua, esperare que termine de actualizar algo y lo pondre en practica y te dire como me fue :)
<Vero2> hola, como están, yo con un problema nuevo. Raro no? Bueno, resulta que instalé un programa que viene en el Centro de Soft y es para eliminar paquetes huérfanos. Me presentó una serie de paquetes, presuntamente huérfanos (me dí cuenta tarde de que no es así) que mandé a eliminar. Resulta que eliminó algunos Linux headers, Gparted y algunos otros. Ahora, cuando sale el Grub, veo que...
<Vero2> ...me faltan...
<Vero2> ...los headers de versiones anteriores que tenía y alguna otra cosa porque cuando entro en modo reparación me envia a tty y luego no me re-dirige a la pantalla con opciones. Alguien tiene idea de dónde fueron a parar los paquetes eliminados?
<mimecar> Vero2: si los has eliminado... están borrados
<Vero2> mimecar: cómo puedo saber qué headers me borró?
<mimecar> ¿que programa has usado?
<Vero2> un momento
<Vero2> mimecar no lo encuentro, veré en el Centro de Soft y te digo
<Vero2> mimecar se llama: elimine paquetes huérfanos
<Vero2> y está en el Centro de Software
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<mimecar> pero seguramente te ha borrado los paquetes huerfanos que es lo que querias
<Vero2> pero no solamente los paquetes huérfanos
<Vero2> me borró Gparted, Memtest y algunos headers
<Vero2> y esos headers me hacen falta
<Vero2> Memtest ya lo reinstalé
<mimecar> si gparted estaba marcado como huerfano..
<Vero2> estaba
<Vero2> para mí el programa falló
<Vero2> tiene dos opciones que te muestran programas. Uno que son los paquetes húerfanos y otro los que no son
<Vero2> yo trabajé con el primero
<xangua> con un autoclean era suficiente no¿¿
<xangua> como es autoclean, con apt o aptitude¿
<xangua> ya vi :D
<Vero2> si pero quería probar el programa que para algo está no?
<mimecar> xDD
<Vero2> además el autoclean me lo propone al hacer algun update
<xangua> jum ya ves, por la manía de quererlo tener todo 'limpio'
<Vero2> xangua te parece una manía?
<Vero2> es como decir, bueno no me baño porque es una manía
<Vero2> en definitiva necesito saber qué headers tengo que tener
<Vero2> estoy usando el Ocelote
<xangua> mmm pss me imagino que tienes que tener los de la misma versión que tu kernel
<xangua> !info linux
<kubot> xangua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> mmmm por qué kubot no puede hacerlo y ubbotu si¿¿ D:
<xangua> (11:03:07) ubottu: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Stoneangel> hola mundo
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe como instalar los temas de adium en emesene 2 en ubuntu 11.10?
<Vero2> mi kernel actual es: 3.0.0-12-generic 20
<Stoneangel> ya no, lo he logrado finalmente
<Vero2> xangua piensas que instale todo lo que hay de este kernel en Synaptic?
<xangua> Vero2: pus los headers dices que te los quitó
<xangua> seguramente te quitó los que ya no usas, de versiones pasadas del kernel
<Vero2> bueno pero quiero recuperarlos porque me falta la pantalla de opciones en recuperacion
<xangua> pantalla de opciones en recuperación¿ grub¿
<Vero2> no
<Vero2> de la entrada de recuperación
<Vero2> pero no es como piensas porque tambien quitó Gparted y se usa
<Vero2> mimecar: qué opinas de instalar todos los headers que corresponderían a mi kernel?
<mimecar> en principio con kernel-header sería suficiente
<arp-> es un header
<mimecar> no se si ese es el nombre en ubuntu
<Vero2> pero hay muchos
<arp-> uno para cada version de kernel
<arp-> solo usas el que corresponde a la imagen del kernel
<Vero2> no se puede hacer algun update de los headers?
<arp-> Vero2, hace update del kernel
<mimecar> Vero2: solo tienes que tener los header de tu kernel actual
<arp-> y luego dejas el header correspondiente
<arp-> abre una terminal y pon: uname -a
<arp-> a ver que tienes..
<Vero2> si, ya lo hice
<Vero2> 3.0.0-12-generic
<arp-> bueno
<Vero2> y le sigue un 20
<arp-> entonces con los headers para esa version es suficiente
<Vero2> arp sabes lo que pasó anteriormente o recien entras?
<arp-> recien entro
<Vero2> ah bueno
<Vero2> entonces te digo porque no es suficiente
<arp-> cual es el problema?
<Vero2> usé un programa del Centro de Soft para eliminar paquetes huérfanos
<arp-> aja
<Vero2> me detalló un montón y le fuí diciendo ok
<Vero2> entre esos paquetes figuraban headers, Gparte, Memtest y muchos mas
<Vero2> Gparted y Memtes ya los reinstalé
<Vero2> pero
<Vero2> me borró tambien los headers correspondientes a versiones anteriores que tenía
<mimecar> Vero2: para que nececistas los headers de las versiones anteriores?
<Vero2> y tambien algo que me permitía entrar en modo de recuperación y que me salga la pantalla de opciones
<arp-> ah
<Vero2> mimecar: es que figuraba en el Grub
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> para empezar..
<arp-> con tener 1 solo kernel y el ultimo.. es suficiente
<mimecar> las cabeceras del kernel no se usan para iniciar el sistema
<arp-> segundo
<arp-> intala memtest
<arp-> instala*
<Vero2> ya lo hice
<arp-> y corre
<arp-> update-grub2
<arp-> desde la terminal
<Vero2> ok algo mas?
<arp-> has eso
<Vero2> ok
<arp-> a ver que te lista
<arp-> con sudo
<Vero2> bueno
<Vero2> ahora lo hago
<Vero2> Me dice que command not found
<Vero2> a ver espera
<arp-> sudo update-grub2
<Vero2> si me había olvidado el guión, ahora salió
<arp-> a ver..
<arp-> copia que lo que salio
<mimecar> !paste Vero2
<kubot> Vero2: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Vero2> si lo hago en Pastebin
<arp-> ok
<Vero2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/723484/
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> ahi en teoria te agrego
<arp-> al menu, el kernel y el memtest
<Vero2> arp voy a reiniciar y entrar en modo de recuperación a ver si se arregló
<arp-> em
<arp-> no va tener tal modo..
<arp-> :P
<xangua> modo recuperación¿ winblows¿
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> quiere el menu del grub2 del modo recuparacion
<arp-> :P
<xangua> mmm pss yo no he visto mi grub en muuuucho tiempo :P
<cossier> que tecla es para que te salga el menu de grub en 11.10
<xangua> Shift
<cossier> ok gracis
<pablohn> hola a todos
<arp-> hol
<arp-> a
<pablohn> me he descargado del centro de software el programa phoronix, pero no se ejecuta
<pablohn> ya está instalado todo correctamente, pero no se inicia
<arp-> pablohn, ejecutalo desde la terminal
<arp-> para ver si sale algun error
<pablohn> no
<pablohn> simplemente me devuelve el terminal
<arp-> para que es ese programa?
<pablohn> de benchmarking
<arp-> um
<pablohn> phoronix-test-suite gui
<arp-> no lo conosco
<pablohn> pues no consigo arrancar la gui
<arp-> buscsste en google alguna referencia del mismo problema?
<Vero2> arp estás?
<arp-> sep
<Vero2> sigo sin poder salir de tty
<arp-> Pasa que te fuiste rapido, te deciamos que el menu de reacuparacion
<arp-> no te iba aparecer todavia
<Vero2> pero sí aparece
<arp-> vos para que queres el modo recuperacion?
<Vero2> tiene una pantalla con una serie de chequeos para hacer
<arp-> sep
<Vero2> vos tenés el Ocelote?
<arp-> no
<Vero2> ah
<Vero2> entonces no vas a entender de qué se trata lo que digo
<arp-> 11.10?
<Vero2> si
<arp-> 11.04 tengo
<arp-> imagine que era similar..
<Vero2> no, es distinto
<Vero2> bueno gracias igual
<arp-> ok
<Vero2> quien tiene la versión 11.10?
<Vero2> cossier?
<Vero2> fosco?
<cossier> hey Vero2
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> tienes 11.10?
<cossier> no 11.04
<Vero2> ok, gracias
<Vero2> m4v tienes 11.10?
<mimecar> xDD
<mimecar> vas a gastar la tecla de tabulador
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> nadie lo tiene?
<Vero2> bah, alguien que sepa
<arp-> jaj
<mimecar> para que necesitas una persona con la 11.10?
<Vero2> para que ve de qué estoy hablando
<xangua> nadie y alguien son muy populares, yo nunca los he visto D:
<Vero2> gracios xangua
<Vero2> gracioso digo
<mimecar> si has instalado las cabeceras del último kernel, donde está el problema?
<cossier> Vero2: cual es el problema?
<Vero2> mimecar y cossier
<arp-> las cabeceras no tienen nada que ver con tu problema
<Vero2> el problema es que entrando en modo de recuperación, no me redirige a la pantalla de opciones y no me deja salir de tty
<Vero2> arp pues yo creo que si
<arp-> no
<arp-> las cabeceras son para otra cosa..
<arp-> no para darte una tty
<Vero2> arp, tiramos una monedita??
<Vero2> no necesito que me dé tty si no que me permita volver a gdm
<cossier> las headers son para desarrollo no ??
<Vero2> cosa que no hace
<mimecar> el modo de recuperacion solo muestra la consola
<mimecar> el arranque normal muestra gdm
<arp-> los headers las usas genralmene en procesos de compilacion
<Vero2> mimecar: pero hay una pantalla que te permite hacer ciertos chequeos
<Vero2> y que tiene la opción de arranque normal
<Vero2> bueno, ahora NO me envía a esa pantalla
<cossier> Vero2: si sale una ventanita con unas cuantas opciones , a ti no te salen?
<Vero2> no
<mimecar> Vero2: reinstala el metapaquete de ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> sin saber lo que ha quitado el otro programa..
<Vero2> mimecar: desinstalo y reinstalo?
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Vero2> desde Terminal?
<Vero2> porque en Synaptic debe figurar como instalado
<Vero2> a ver, me fijo
<Vero2> no está marcado así que instalo
<Vero2> ya instalé
<Vero2> voy a reiniciar para ver
<riveryk> buenas acabo de actualizar mi ubuntu por el gestor de actualizaciones y me sale E: Sub-process /usb/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<riveryk> estoy seguro que si reinicio puesto que ya acabo de actualizar, cuando reinicie no me saldra el entorno grafico sino por pantalla tty1 como lo puedo corregir??
<Vero2> hola volví pero nada se arregló :-(
<mimecar> Vero2: siempre puedes ejecutar los comandos de recuperación a mano
<mimecar> solo tenías un par de opciones
<Vero2> mimecar: eran mas opciones
<Vero2> como 5
<Vero2> no es igual a 11.04
<Vero2> mimecar: sabes qué significa upstart job?
<mimecar> upstart es el sistema de inicio que tiene ahora ubutnu
<mimecar> yvybty
<mimecar> ubuntu
<deysy> hola quiero hacer una pregunta quiero entrar a una pagina(inolvidablefm.com.ar) y cuando lo hago se me tilda el equipo  saben por que puede ser??
<mimecar> !detalles deysy
<kubot> deysy: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Vero2> mimecar: cuando en tty le pongo sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, contesta que como se ha convertido en upstart job no acepta la solicitud
<mimecar> sudo service gdm start
<mimecar> pero sigo sin ver para que quieres iniciar GDM desde el modo de rescate
<Vero2> porque no me deja volver a gráfica
<Vero2> el modo rescate me lleva a tty
<mimecar> el arranque normal no te funciona?
<Vero2> si funciona
<mimecar> no te funciona GDM con el arranque normal?
<deysy> kubuk es que entro a la pagina y solo se tilda tengo que reiniciar si o si el equipo
<Vero2> mimecar: si funciona
<curiousx> hola =P
<mimecar> entonces para que quieres iniciar GDM desde el modo de rescate?
<Vero2> mimecar:
<mimecar> ese modo es solo para corregir problemas
<Vero2> claro pero no puedo volver
<Vero2> suponte que quiero arreglar algo, pero no me deja volver a gráfica
<mimecar> reinicias el equipo
<mimecar> y usas el arranque normal
<Vero2> pero antes, salía la ventana que dije al principio con las opciones y no hacía falta reiniciar
<mimecar> todo el problema es ese?
<mimecar> el modo de rescate se usa una vez cada mucho tiempo
<Vero2> no, el problema es que no es normal como se comporta
<chilicuil> deysy: instala no-script en firefox y vuelve a entrar, probablemente sea algun script
<mimecar> Vero2: no le llego a ver el problema
<mimecar> de que no te permita iniciar GDM en modo de rescate
<Vero2> mimecar: el problema es que antes de usar ese programa, estaba todo bien y ahora no
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> que error te da al iniciar el servidor gráfico?
<chilicuil> deysy: si lo que quieres es escuchar esa radio, a mi me funciona con el siguiente comando: $ mplayer http://radiolatina.info:7529/listen.pls
<deysy> chilicuil , muchas gracias ! voy a probar de las dos formas!
<chilicuil> deysy: kubot es un programa robot, no es necesario que le contestes
<Vero2> con inicio normal, ningun error
<mimecar> y con sudo service gdm start ?
<Vero2> eso para qué sirve?
<mimecar> para inicias GDM
<mimecar> que es lo que querías hacer
<Vero2> dices poner ese comando en tty?
<mimecar> en el modo de rescate solo tienes consola
<Vero2> si
<mimecar> en el entorno gráfico no sirve de mucho
<Vero2> entonces lo pongo en modo rescate
<Vero2> voy a probar
<mimecar> cuantas veces usas el modo de rescate?
<Vero2> no es la cuestión, no me entiendes
<Vero2> me molesta que el equipo no funcione como antes
<mimecar> mandale un correo al programador
<Vero2> en realidad me molesta que haya un programa que dice que hace una cosa y hace otra
<mimecar> ¿te ha quitado los programas huerfanos?
<Vero2> no sé si los ha quitado, pero que ha quitado muchos programas, eso sí
<mimecar> antes de aceptar tienes que ver lo que quita
<Vero2> como me extrañaba lo suspendí
<mimecar> cancelastes el proceso?
<Vero2> y me extrañó a partir de que en la lista estaba GParted
<Vero2> y sí, cerré el programa
<mimecar> mientras estaba quitando paquetes?
<Vero2> no, porque terminaba con una serie y aparecían otros paquetes a quitar
<mimecar> si no ha iniciado el proceso, no entiendo que paquetes te ha quitado
<mimecar> lo único es que preguntes al programador
<Vero2> la verdad es que ahora tengo desconfianza de los programas del Centro de Soft porque, aparte de este problema, hay paquetes que ni siquiera funcionan.
<mimecar> por ejemplo?
<Vero2> ahora te digo
<Vero2> mimecar por ejemplo: Acceso al depósito de claves, Mtink que es para el nivel de tinta de Epson y hay otros que ahora no recuerdo
<mimecar> el deposito de claves está en gnome
<mimecar> no funciona mtink o no está?
<Vero2> no funciona
<mimecar> has reportado el bug?
<Vero2> que quieres decir que está en gnome?
<Vero2> el depósito de claves digo
<mimecar> gnome tiene un deposito de claves
<mimecar> para guardar las contraseñas
<jc_benji_mx> buen dia, saludos de sde mexico
<jc_benji_mx> necesito ayuda urgentemente
<Vero2> si ya sé pero éste lo instalé del Centro de soft
<jc_benji_mx> es sobre un adapatador usb wireless
<jc_benji_mx> ayuda, no kiero quedar mal con un primerizo en ubuntu
<Vero2> hola jc, haz la pregunta directamente
<jc_benji_mx> tengo instalado el trendnet tew-648us usb, detecta las redes pero no se conecta
<jc_benji_mx> probe con otro adapatador y ningun problema
<jc_benji_mx> ya instale varios drivers y nada
<Vero2> yo no entiendo nada de wireless pero si probaste con otro adaptador cual es el problema?
<mimecar> Vero2: un programa puede fallar dependiendo de la configuración del usuario
<mimecar> es imposible probar todas las combinaciones
<mimecar> jc_benji_mx: versión de ubuntu?
<jc_benji_mx> 10.10
<mimecar> un poco antigua
<mimecar> tienes todas las actualizaciones?
<Vero2> mimecar: por ejemplo, hago click en Acceso al Depósito de Claves y no hay ninguna reacción
<jc_benji_mx> el detalle es que es el adaptador de un cliente, que quiere probar ubuntu,y me la regreso pk no se pudo conectar
<jc_benji_mx> asi es
<mimecar> Vero2: lanza el programa desde la consola
<Vero2> pruebo
<mimecar> jc_benji_mx: si es de un cliente, por que no lo pruebas con la versión 11.10?
<jc_benji_mx> ya lei foros, hice lo que a algunos les funciono, pero ni asi
<jc_benji_mx> honestamente, no he probado esa ultima version
<mimecar> deberías
<jc_benji_mx> yo le instale la 10.10 pk a mi me ha funcionado de maravilla
<mimecar> es posible que el problema se solucione solo con la última versión
<jc_benji_mx> no habia pensado en eso, tendre que intentarlo
<jc_benji_mx> pq ya tengo como tres dias y nada
<jc_benji_mx> ya me duele la cabeza
<Vero2> mimecar: el problema con Terminal es que yo tengo todo en español y se supone que tendría que ponerlo en inglés, no ? Pero no sé el nombre en inglés
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tienes que poner el nombre del programa
<mimecar> el nombre no depende del idioma
<Vero2> me figura Depósito de claves, pero Terminal no lo acepta
<mimecar> ... ese no es el nombre
<Vero2> pues es lo que figura
<jc_benji_mx> alguna sugerencia mas??
<mimecar> no, esa es la descripción que muestra ubuntu
<Vero2> y de dónde saco el nombre?
<mimecar> intentalo con el centro de software
<Vero2> ok
<ElPolloLoco> Hola comunidad de Ubuntu !! Alguien podría darme una mano con un pequeño problemita que tengo ? ;)
<ElPolloLoco> Ups, tengo que salir.. Vuelvo más tarde ! :)
<Vero2> mimecar:  nada que hacer, hay como 3 programas tildados como instalados pero los que tengo ninguno funciona. Lo dejo. Gracias igual por tu ayuda.
<mimecar> Vero2: di el error que te sale en consola al ejecutarlo
<irenepadveggc> hola, como están?, por fin ya puse 11.10, pero con cairo, ¿como pongo gThumb 2.13.1 por defecto de visor de imagenes?
<irenepadveggc> hola, como están?, por fin ya puse 11.10, pero con cairo, ¿como pongo gThumb 2.13.1 por defecto de visor de imagenes?
<jortex696> buenos dias
<jortex696> tardes perdon.
<irenepadveggc> o noches
<jortex696> una pregunta: por que /etc/resolv.conf...  me vota la configuracion cada que reinicio.. o hay veces sin si quiera reiniciar?
<jortex696> tengo manual mi configuracion de red.
<jortex696> donde debe ir el nameserver?
<jortex696> es decir lo pongo en resolv.conf... pero como se borra cada que arranca..
<jortex696> >:D
<jortex696> irenepadveggc, pues noches.. tambien.. claro depende donde estes..
<jortex696> :D
<irenepadveggc> en canarias
<jortex696> que bien irene.. desconozco tu pais.. >D
<irenepadveggc> españa islas canarias, en concreto Gran Canaria, hola, como están?, por fin ya puse 11.10, pero con cairo, ¿como pongo gThumb 2.13.1 por defecto de visor de imagenes?
<mimecar> irenepadveggc: los logs son públicos, no des mucha información
<oraci> buenas... una constula... instale bind para poder tener u dns local... y principalmente por que existe una vpn que conecta 4 sedes en diferentes ciudades... y los sistemas estan alojados en una ciudad... lo malo es que cada tanto van cambiando ips... debo cambiar el archivos hosts en cada pc de la empresa... y son varios... podria cambiarlo solo en el servidor dns que monte para que automaticamente lo usen las demas pcs  ?
<jortex696> mimecar, estas?
<mimecar> de momento si
<jortex696> mimecar, te cuento que instale x2goserver... en reemplazo del putty + xming que usaba..
<jortex696> ufff te cuento que que acierto tan grande..
<jortex696> me parece que han hecho un trabajo supremamente bueno estos muchachos..
<jortex696> y el consumo en relacion al resto de la competencia.... ridiculo... con un modem  me sobra y basta...
<jortex696> funciona excelenteee de maravilla
<jortex696> muy bueno..
<jortex696> por si de pronto alguien va a usar.. x11 forward... para que lo recomiendes...
<jortex696> mimecar, >:D
<mimecar> ok
<RamonMiranda> Buenas, que calibrador de monitor me recomendais para usar con ubuntu ? necesito un color fiable y he mirado el color Munki, a ver que os parece.
<riveryk> como funciona y que tan seguro es el programa TOR???
<mimecar> cifra y oculta las conexiones
<oraci> buenas... una constula... instale bind para poder tener u dns local... y principalmente por que existe una vpn que conecta 4 sedes en diferentes ciudades... y los sistemas estan alojados en una ciudad... lo malo es que cada tanto van cambiando ips... debo cambiar el archivos hosts en cada pc de la empresa... y son varios... podria cambiarlo solo en el servidor dns que monte para que automaticamente lo usen las demas pcs  ?
<mimecar> oraci: si el servidor de dns tiene ip fija si
<riveryk> mimecar, pero es seguro tenerlo, no representa problema??
<oraci> mimecar: si... tiene ip fija..
<mimecar> si lo instalas de los repositorios oficiales si
<mimecar> riveryk: la conexión te funcionará más lenta
<mimecar> oraci: que los otros equipos busquen esa ip siempre
<oraci> en los otros equipos tienen como dns la ip del servidor que puse...
<matias> hola
<Guest71098> alguien se une para una partida de frozen-bubble?
<lago> wine no me funciona en oneric, instala el programa pero luego no lo puede ejecutar, a alguien se le ocurre algo
<riveryk> buenas noches, como puedo ver que ip estan conectadas en mi red y con su respectivo nombre ???
<canros> hola
<canros> que tal
<fosco_> riveryk: abre nautilus y vas al menu Ir -> Red de windows
<riveryk> fosco_, me dice "Nautilus no puede manejar lugares «network»2.
<riveryk> como funciona el zenmap?
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-22
<BoF1> hi a?l?
<BoF1> hi all
<GridCube> !Hola | BoF1
<kubot> BoF1: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mefistofeles> bueno, se actualizó a ubuntu 12.10 y no sale la barra lateral ni la superior, alguna idea?
<mefistofeles> (la tarjeta es una nvidia usando el controlador propio de nvidia)
<xangua> mefistofeles: asumimos que usaste el gestor de actualizaciones, y no simplemente reemplazaste precice por pangolin en tu source list¿
<mefistofeles> xangua: sep
<mefistofeles> xangua: alguna idea? jaja
<xangua> mefistofeles: pues dices que tienes el controlador privativo instalado no¿
<mefistofeles> xangua: si
<mefistofeles> xangua: lspci -v lo muestra en uso
<xangua> a lo mejor con el abierto¿
<xangua> jum ayudaría más pero yo uso gráficas intel, y nunca me ha dado problemas
<mefistofeles> xangua: si claro, hmm, voy a probar, gracias igual
<mefistofeles> xangua: uh, me acabo de dar cuenta que eso realmente está usando el controlador de intel
<mefistofeles> pues tiene tecnología optimus
<xangua> jum :/
<mefistofeles> hmmm
<xangua> en #ubuntu he visto que dicen que tienes que agregar un repositorio externo
<mefistofeles> bueno será instalar el gnome-fallback-session
<mefistofeles> ojalá funcione decentemente ahí mientras tanto
<xangua> bumblembee o algo así
<mefistofeles> ahh pero eso es para usar la nvidia
<mefistofeles> optirun y estas cosas
<mefistofeles> pero por ahora sólo quiero que salga el unity bien
<mefistofeles> xD
<Monkey> \o
<chilicuil> o/
<techno> o/
<Loadmasther> alguien por ahí ?
<nmid00> como te baila <Loadmasther>
<Dantes> hola Loadmasther:
<buenaventura> !alguien | qarl
<kubot> qarl: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<buenaventura> ...
<nmid00> no te chives Kubot es temaciado temprano
<nmid00> y para colmo Lunes
<Dantes> Lunes mal dia para empezar la semana :D
<buenaventura> sí, deberían empezar los martes
<Dantes> jajaj :D
<nmid00> Los Martes!!?? el Jueves seria mejor jajajaja
<Dantes> lo ideal fuera que empezara los jueves y se acabara los viernes :D
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<nmid00> Porsupuesto Viernes medio Dia
<Dantes> pues claro
<Dantes> viernes a las 12 pm
<nmid00> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> a todos los presentes
<Dantes> hola CarlosNeyPastor
<marcpv> hola, no me sale ningún aviso de actualización, ¿alguna idea?
<buenaventura> no hay actualizaciones?
<marcpv> bueno, lo que no hay es un upgrade a 12.10, actualizaciones sí había
<buenaventura> ah, es de esos problemas que van cambiando.. ?
<buenaventura> explica bien tu duda
<marcpv> pues nada, he abierto el gestor de actualizaciones y he visto que no está el típico aviso de actualizar la distribución a 12.10
<marcpv> no sé si és que tengo desactivada esa opción o que todavía no está disponible o qué
<buenaventura> tienes habilitada la opción de notificar actualizaciones que no sean LTS?
<marcpv> eso donde está?
<buenaventura> en la configuración de las actualizaciones
<buenaventura> abres la ventana de actualizaciones y vas a la opción de configuración
<marcpv> sí
<buenaventura> en una de las pestañas, configuras de qué actualizaciones quieres ser notificado
<marcpv> luego?
<buenaventura> busca la opción
<marcpv> ahhh vale, ahora que lo pregunto es cuando lo he visto...
<marcpv> ;)
<buenaventura> debería decir algo así como "Notificarme de una nueva versión de Ubuntu"
<marcpv> gracias.... sí, estaba en solo LTS
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> de nada
<marcpv> jaja me tengo que graduar la gafas, gracias otra vez buenaventura... hasta luego!
<Allavaz> Gente una pregunta
<buenaventura> dispara
<Allavaz> Si hago un livecd con persistencia, se guarda todo?
<Allavaz> Liveusb mas bien
<buenaventura> uno supondría que sí... pero no tengo ni idea
<Allavaz> Lo hare
<Allavaz> Ojala que si
<Allavaz> Seria llevar ubuntu y datos mios a todos lados
<Allavaz> Seria jodidamente epico
<xangua> !lengua | Allavaz
<kubot> Allavaz: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Allavaz> Perdon
<ignaciojesus> Pregunta: ¿Cual es el nivel de estabilidad de Ubuntu 12.10 de cara a actualizar "por completo" el sistema actual? ¿Es mejor seguir probando en otro equipol adistribución hasta la aparicion de todos los parcheos no oficiales?
<buenaventura> ignaciojesus: depende de qué tan crítico sea el host
<buenaventura> si es un puesto de trabajo o un host, pues no lo hagas por el momento
<buenaventura> o un server*
<ignaciojesus> Es de cara a actualizar mi desktop de trabajo, en tanto ya tengo sustituida la beta por la oficial de lanzamiento en otro portatil
<ignaciojesus> Suponia que mejor así. Gracias, es que me come la impaciencia
<buenaventura> ok
<buenaventura> debes evaluar qué tan crítico es el equipo y si debe mantenerse estable y con todos sus servicios funcionando, o si puedes romper las cosas tranquilo
<ignaciojesus> Sí comprendido, sigo con el portatil de prueba con la 12.10 y cuando tenga todo lo de la estación de trabajo estable la actualizo (previo backup claro)
<buenaventura> bien :)
<ignaciojesus> A ver si os comento un problemilla con cierto modem 3g de telefonica.... (movistar)
 * xoan buenas
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> ayer pregunté si sabían qué hacer con ésto: error while loading shared libraries /lib/liply-boot-client.so 2: file too short. Como todavía no pude solucionar, hago la misma pregunta hoy.
<guampa> donde te da ese error?
<buenaventura> cuándo sale ese error?
<Vero2> despues que sale el Grub y quiero entrar en Ubuntu
<Vero2> les aclaro un poco
<guampa> o sea que no estas pudiendo entrar en ubuntu?
<Vero2> guampa exacto
<Vero2> esto paso despues que hice fsck -cfv en la partición raíz donde encontró un montón de problemas
<Vero2> aparentemente los arregló pero al reiniciar me sale esa leyenda y no me deja entrar
<guampa> a mi me parece que ese archivo se ha roto
<guampa> el fsck repara el sistema de archivos pero pueden quedar archivos truncados
<Vero2> te refieres a las librerías?
<buenaventura> Vero2: corriste manualmente el -cfv?
<Vero2> buenaventura: si, desde LiveCD
<guampa> en este caso podria ser esa libreria, lo que habria que ver
<guampa> es en que paquete se encuentra
<guampa> descargar el deb, e instalarlo manualmente desde un livecd
<Vero2> guampa pero no parece ser 1 librería
<buenaventura> pero el dispositivo había dejado de funcionar?
<buenaventura> estaba dañado el filesystem?
<guampa> Vero2: porque no?
<Vero2> según lo que dice son shared libreries
<Vero2> en plural
<guampa> eso es el mensaje, es generico
<guampa> es asi con una sola o varias librerias
<Vero2> por eso
<guampa> pero cuantas librerias informa?
<guampa> esa sola u otras mas?
<Vero2> dice así: error while loading shared libraries /lib/liply-boot-client.so 2: file too short.
<guampa> por eso, informa sobre una libreria
<guampa> hay que ver en packages.ubuntu.com en que paquete esta
<Vero2> buenaventura: había problemas con un driver en /
<buenaventura> con un driver?
<Vero2> si
<buenaventura> e hiciste fsck porque... ?
<Vero2> para ver qué pasaba con la partición / que es raíz
<Vero2> y allí encontró muchisimos errores
<guampa> libplymouth2 es el paquete
<Vero2> de  i-nodos
<Vero2> guampa entonces voy donde dijiste y grabo esa librería?
<guampa> que version de ubuntu es?
<Vero2> 12.04
<guampa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libplymouth2
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> ese es 12.10
<Vero2> si te lo iba a decir :-)
<guampa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libplymouth2
<guampa> bueno, entonces habria que bajar eso a un pendrive o si desde el livecd tenes internet ahi mismo
<Vero2> no, no tengo internet desde el live cd
<Vero2> tiene que ser un pendrive o puede ser un DVD
<guampa> bajalo un pendrive, y cuando arranques desde el livecd, hay que copiar el deb al disco rigido a la particion donde esta instalado el ubuntu
<guampa> hacer un chroot e instalarlo
<Vero2> tiene que ser pendrive?
<guampa> no, puede ser un dvd, pero no se si lo estara usando el mismo livecd?
<Vero2> ah, es verdad
<Vero2> bueno tengo un pendrive pero está ocupado y tengo que ver si se puede formatear
<Vero2> o sea
<guampa> conque tenga 300k libres alcanza para ese deb
<guampa> no menos, 100k
<Vero2> ok veo
<Vero2> guampa
<Vero2> ahora
<guampa> Vero2: acordate de bajar el que corresponda al ubuntu que tenes instalado, hay uno para 32 y otro para 64 bits
<Vero2> primero voy a la dirección que me diste y grabo ese archivo, segundo arranco el live cd y copio el deb  a la partición /(raíz)? . Abro Terminal y pongo chroot(quiere decir cambiar a root no?) e instalo?
<Vero2> así sería?
<guampa> antes de poner chroot hay que hacer que aparezcan en el / del ubuntu algunos directorios del / del livecd, para que todo ande correctamente
<Vero2> no entiendo
<guampa> seria bajar el archivo, arrancar el livecd, copiar el deb al raiz de donde esta el ubuntu
<guampa> montar algunos directorios del livecd *en* el raiz del ubuntu y ahi hacer el chroot e instalar
<guampa> los directorios son /proc /sys /dev y /dev/pts
<Vero2> se me complica un poco porque nunca hice algo así
<guampa> tenes otra computadora mientras estas con el livecd?
<Vero2> no, tengo una sola
<guampa> ok, sabes cual particion es la de ubuntu?
<guampa> sda1 o algo asi?
<Vero2> sdb2 es raiz
<guampa> bien
<guampa> cuando arranques el livecd, arranca una terminal y pone sudo -s
<guampa> eso te va a dar un shell de root, a partir de ahi ojo los comandos no errarle
<guampa> primero montar la particion de ubuntu en un dir bajo tu / actual del livecd: mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<guampa> luego copias el deb dentro del directorio /mnt/root
<Vero2> y eso con que comando va?
<Vero2> cp?
<guampa> si,pero podes correr "nautilus" desde la terminal y copias desde donde este el deb a /mnt/root
<guampa> cuando cerras el nautilus vuelve a la terminal
<Vero2> guampa
<guampa> dime
<Vero2> podrías ponerme aqui paso a paso, porque ahora se me entreveró todo
<guampa> eso estoy haciendo, los pasos son desde donde dije "bien" en una linea
<guampa> 1) arrancar livecd, terminal, sudo -s
<guampa> 2) montar particion de ubuntu en el livecd: mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<guampa> 3) escribir "nautilus" solamente y copiar el deb desde donde lo tengas a /mnt/root
<guampa> hasta ahi lo tienes?
<Vero2> pero
<Vero2> al escribir nautilus como le pongo copiar el deb ?
<guampa> al escribir nautilus te va aparecer el administrador de archivos
<Vero2> entonces?
<guampa> lo copias graficamente
<guampa> vas a donde este el deb, lo copias, vas a /mnt/root y pegas ahi
<Vero2> ah es copy and paste?
<guampa> el nautilus hasta donde se tiene copy and paste, al menos en gnome2
<guampa> no se los que usan gnome shell / unity si confirman
<Vero2> yo uso unity
<buenaventura> copiar/pegar == copy/paste
<guampa> bien, entonces sigue teniendo copy/paste
<Vero2> claro es lo que quiero decir
<guampa> bueno, ahi sigue paso 4
<Vero2> si lo que dices es copy and paste
<guampa> si eso digo
<Vero2> ok
<guampa> paso 4: montar algunos directorios del livecd bajo /mnt para que funcione bien el chroot
<guampa> este comando lo hace todo de un tiron: for dir in proc sys dev dev/pts; do mount --bind /$dir /mnt/$dir; done
<Vero2> cómo hace para montar "algunos" directorios? no se monta una partición entera?
<guampa> no, con --bind se pueden montar directorios
<Vero2> ah
<guampa> eso lo que hace es que cuando hagas que /mnt pase a ser /
<guampa> sigas teniendo /proc /sys etc
<guampa> que son necesarios
<Vero2> guampa falta algo mas?
<guampa> luego viene el chroot
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<guampa> y ahi instalar el deb: dpkg -i /root/libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_amd64.deb
<guampa> suponiendo que bajaste la de 64 bits
<Vero2> creo que es 32 pero no estoy segura
<guampa> sino se va a llamar /root/libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_i386.deb
<Vero2> y si bajo el de 64 pasa algo?
<guampa> y tendrias que bajar el que corresponde a tu instalacion
<Vero2> y si pero no puedo entrar para confirmar
<guampa> podes hacer todos los pasos anteriores menos la copia del deb y la instalacion
<guampa> y estando en el chroot, correr lsb_release -a
<guampa> eso te va a decir cual ubuntu tenes instalado
<Vero2> con el Live CD no se puede saber?
<guampa> tal vez haya algun archivo que tenga ese dato, eso no lo se
<guampa> podes, una vez que este montado el ubuntu bajo /mnt
<guampa> correr este comando: file /mnt/sbin/init
<Vero2> bueno guampa, esto sería todo? porque voy a imprimir las instrucciones
<guampa> si responde con algo que empieza con "/sbin/init: ELF 32-bit", tenes ubuntu de 32 bits
<guampa> si responde con algo que empieza con "/sbin/init: ELF 64-bit", tenes ubuntu de 64 bits
<Vero2> ok
<guampa> si eso seria todo, despues de instalar, escribir "sync" y enter, y "reboot" y enter
<Vero2> bueno, muchas gracias
<Vero2> espero poder hacer todo como corresponde
<guampa> por nada, suerte
<Vero2> despues comento
<Vero2> ahora imprimo
<guampa> pone cuidado en los comandos, preferible perder tiempo volviendo a consultar que detonar la instalacion
<Vero2> será hasta que vuelva desde Ubuntu(ojalá) :-)
<guampa> seee :)
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien conoce algun programa que sirva para ver el trafico de un router en ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> liher, lo tienes complicado
<liher> porque mimecar?
<mimecar> sólo verás lo que pase por tu segmento de red
<mimecar> eso si usas un sniffer para toda la información que pase
<liher> no te entiendo, yo lo que busco es un programa que me muestre que equipos estan conectados a mi router
<liher> solo eso
<mimecar> entra en el panel del router y lo miras
<liher> ya, no hay ningun programa que controle los movimientos del router?
<mimecar> no
<liher> vale, muchas gracias mimecar
<donc3> Hola buenas
<donc3> tengo un problema con el paquete libc
<donc3> alguien podria ayudarme??
<guampa> !alguien donc3
<kubot> donc3: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<donc3> jaja
<donc3> gracias
<donc3_> Tengo un problema con el paquete libc
<donc3_> despues de hacer apt-get upgrade me tiro este error
<donc3_> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 está instalado  libc6-dev : Depende: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 está instalado
<donc3_>  libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 está instalado  libc6-dev : Depende: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 está instalado E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<guampa> !pastebin donc3_
<kubot> donc3_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> donc3_: proba corriendo sudo apt-get -f
<donc3_> perdon
<donc3_> bueno y el apt-get -f install me tira este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298640/
<donc3_> he intentado tambien haciendo lo que me dice el error de apt-get -f pero si copio a otra carpeta ese archivo deja de funcionar el sistema
<Guest58948> y ubuntu me hubiera avisado de ello como lo ha hecho avast en el caso de que no fuera una falsa alarma esa amenaza web o como se llame?
<anonimo> Hola un saludo a todos; se que este no es el  IRC para este tipo de preguntas, pero tengo un gran problema,  de un familiar, se que ubuntu, es de gran utilizada y hay gente experta, el problema es que secuestraron a un pariente, y les agradeceria si me pudieran decir como puedo saber la direccion de un numero, y donde y que posicion tiene segun gps .. pr favor :(
<guampa> !ot anonimo
<kubot> anonimo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<donc3_> Nadie sabe  como puedo arreglar mi problema?
<guampa> donc3_: no vi el link anterior disculpa
<donc3_> no pasa nada
<guampa> donc3_: has forzado la instalacion de algun paquete, o este error ha sucedido a partir de alguna actualizacion?
<donc3_> despues de hacer apt-get upgrade
<guampa> donc3_: ok, por lo que veo es posible arreglarlo pero es arriesgado
<guampa> tenes a mano un livecd por las dudas?
<donc3_> si
<donc3_> lo tengo aqui
<guampa> primero decime que te devuelve el comando lsb_release
<fzeta> ummm. podrias borrar libc6, actualizar y luego volver a intalar libc6
<donc3_> No LSB modules avaiable
<guampa> si borras libc6 ya despues no podes correr ningun programa
<guampa> hay que sacarla de ese lugar, pero que siga estando
<donc3_> exacto
<guampa> reconfigurar el linker dinamico ld.so para que levante libc desde el lugar temporario
<guampa> y ahi actualizar
<donc3_> pero si lo sacamos de ahi y sigue estando va a seguir sin dejar actualizar no??
<guampa> luego se puede borrar el temporario
<donc3_> uff
<donc3_> suena raro!!
<guampa> no
<donc3_> jajaj
<guampa> es un conflicto por el nombre
<guampa> si lo renombras no va a quejarse mas
<guampa> pero tiene que seguir existiendo hasta que instales el nuevo
<donc3_> claro
<guampa> ok
<donc3_> bueno, yo te sigo... :D
<guampa> donc3_: vamos a seguir los pasos que detalla el ultimo post en http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940074
<donc3_> hago eso?
<guampa> en una terminal
<guampa> abri una terminal, corre sudo -i
<donc3_> hecho
<guampa> luego: cd /lib ; cp -a i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so delme
<donc3_> hecho
<guampa> echo "/lib/delme" >> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<donc3_> vale
<donc3_> con eso que estas haciendo?
<donc3_> el echo "/lib/delme" >> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf que hace??
<guampa> agregando a la lista de librerias dinamicas esa copia que hiciste de libc6
<guampa> ahora actualizar la base de datos del linker:  ldconfig -v
<donc3_> puedes decirme que es una lista de librerias dinamicaS?
<guampa> si, es una lista de archivos con codigo compartido que son usadas por otros programas
<guampa> asi no es necesario meter codigo "comun" en cada binario
<guampa> por eso existen las librerias
<donc3_> ok
<donc3_> ;)
<guampa> ;)
<donc3_> vale hecho
<guampa> corriste ldconfig -v ?
<donc3_> si
<guampa> ahora borrar la copia original de libc (aca es donde si falla te estamos viendo dentro de 10 minutos desde el livecd)
<donc3_> jaja
<guampa> rm -f i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so
<donc3_> so see u!
<guampa> si todo anda bien
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3_> no me ha tirado ningun error
<guampa> bien :)
<donc3_> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> ahh, el symlink
<guampa> y no creo que se pueda hacer ya
<donc3_> como??
<guampa> fijate si podes correr ln -sf delme libc.so.6
<donc3_> no
<donc3_> bueno reinicio al live??¿
<guampa> sip
<donc3> ya estoy guampa
<guampa> tienes internet desde el live?
<donc3> si
<guampa> sabes cual es la particion en tu disco donde esta el raiz del ubuntu?
<donc3> si
<donc3> sda5 creo
<guampa> abri un terminal
<donc3> vale
<guampa> pone sudo -s
<guampa> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<guampa> cd /mnt/lib
<donc3> ok
<guampa> estas en /mnt/lib ?
<donc3> si
<guampa> ln -sf delme libc.so.6
<donc3> ya
<guampa> for dir in proc sys dev dev/pts; do mount --bind /$dir /mnt/$dir; done
<donc3> vale
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<donc3> no
<donc3> me tira /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> ok, cerra el terminal y abri otro
<donc3> vale
<guampa> sudo -s
<donc3> y?
<guampa> cp -af /lib/libc.so.6 /mnt/lib
<donc3> ok
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<donc3> ahora si
<guampa> bien
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298713/
<donc3> me sale eso
<guampa> rm -f /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so.bak
<donc3> vale
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3> lo mismo
<guampa> con el mismo archivo?
<guampa> "/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so.bak" <- con este mismo nombre ?
<donc3> no
<guampa> cual?
<donc3> este /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdl-2.15.so
<guampa> mkdir /lib/temp
<donc3> vale
<guampa> echo "/lib/temp" >> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<donc3> ok
<guampa> cp -ar /lib/i386-linux-gnu/* /lib/temp
<donc3> hecho
<guampa> ldconfig -v
<donc3> ;)
<guampa> :P
<guampa> verificar
<guampa> ldconfig -v | grep /lib/temp
<guampa> si aparece "/lib/temp:" esta bien
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298737/
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahora, rm -f /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdl-2.15.so
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<guampa> si se queja de otro file
<guampa> rm -f <file> y vuelta lo mismo
<guampa> hasta que lo instale
<donc3> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> abri otra terminal
<guampa> sin cerrar esta
<donc3> ok
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/libdl.so.2 /mnt/lib
<guampa> no cierres esa terminal, y volve a la otra
<donc3> no me deja
<donc3> dice que no existe
<donc3> no sera  /lib/i386-linux.......
<donc3> ??¿
<guampa> si pero el symlink tendria que estar en el /lib del livecd
<donc3> pues no está
<donc3> ahi
<guampa> pero si, sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdl-2.15.so /mnt/lib/libdl.so.2
<donc3> ahora si
<donc3> ;)
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> ehh, bueno vuelta a darle al apt-get -f install
<guampa> en la otra terminal, la del chroot
<guampa> aver de que se queja ahora
<donc3> libm-2.15.so
<guampa> dejame ver si puedo armar algo que reemplace los symlinks de un tiro
<donc3> ok
<guampa> porque me veo sin cena hoy
<donc3> gracias
<guampa> donc3:
<guampa> aqui
<guampa> en el terminal donde estas en el chroot
<donc3> si
<guampa> parate en /lib
<guampa> cd /lib
<donc3> ok
<donc3> ya
<guampa> pone este comando tal cual
<guampa> (IFS="|" ; while read link dest; do if [[ $dest =~ i386-linux-gnu ]]; then ln -sf ${dest/*linux-gnu/temp} "$link"; fi; done< <(find -maxdepth 1 -type l -printf "%h/%f|%l\n"))
<donc3> vale ya esta
<donc3> no ha printeado nada
<guampa> bien
<guampa> dale a apt-get -f install
<guampa> y si tira error, pasa por pastebin
<donc3> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.15.so' It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation; please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<donc3> upss
<donc3> sorry
<guampa> ta
<guampa> rm -f /lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.15.so
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3> ahora otro/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm-2.15.so
<donc3> sigo haciendo lo mismo para todos??
<guampa> exacto
<guampa> siempre y cuando
<guampa> este dentro de /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<donc3> ok
<donc3> si no te lo digo
<guampa> si
<donc3> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> anda a la otra terminal
<donc3> ok
<guampa> sudo cp -a /lib/libm.so.6 /mnt/lib
<guampa> luego vuelve a la otra y dale de nuevo
<donc3> cp: cannot stat `/lib/libm.so.2': No such file or directory
<atl> Alguna forma de ver si los sub funcionan correctamente?
<atl> usb*
<guampa> donc3: le has errado pusiste 2 en vez de 6
<guampa> en el nombre
<donc3> me sale lo mismo
<guampa> estas corriendo el cp en la terminal del chroot?
<guampa> tiene que ir en la otra eh
<donc3> no
<donc3> en la otra
<guampa> ok, en la otra pone ls -l /lib/libm*
<donc3> no such file or directory
<guampa> find /lib -iname "*libm*"
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298807/
<guampa> grrr
<donc3> jaja
<donc3> esto es de otro mundo
<guampa> pues si, yo lo sigo porque si zafa me voy a reir bastante
<guampa> esta hecho pelota esto
<donc3> que hago?
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libm.* /mnt/lib/temp
<donc3> vale
<guampa> en la terminal del chroot, ldconfig -v ; apt-get -f install
<donc3> libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> cambia de terminal, sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpth.* /mnt/lib/temp
<donc3> no existe
<guampa> locate libpthread
<guampa> ah donc3 le habia errado yo
<guampa> cambia de terminal, sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpth* /mnt/lib/temp
<guampa> ahi
<guampa> digo, en la misma terminal
<guampa> no en la de chroot
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpth* /mnt/lib/temp
<donc3> vale
<donc3> ahora hago ldconfig -v ; apt-get -f install
<donc3> ????
<guampa> en el del chroot si
<donc3>  A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so'
<guampa> rm -f /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298831/
<guampa> anda a la otra terminal, sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<donc3> ok
<donc3> hecho
<guampa> en esa misma terminal sudo ls -sf libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> *ln
<guampa> sudo ln -sf libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<donc3> Si
<guampa> en el chroot
<guampa> dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298838/
<guampa> >.<
<guampa> ahi mismo ln -sf /lib/temp/libpthread-2.15.so /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<donc3> ok
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3> el mismo error de el enlace anterior
<guampa> desde la otra ventana, cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/temp
<guampa> luego al chroot y ldconfig -v ; apt-get -f install
<donc3> nada
<donc3> lo mismo
<guampa> desde el chroot pone ls -l /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<guampa> te dice que no existe el archivo?
<donc3> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Oct 23 01:10 /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 -> libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> ln -sf ../tmp/libpthread-2.15.so /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 ; ls -l /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<donc3> en la root?
<guampa> en el chroot si
<donc3> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<guampa> entonces desde el otro
<guampa> ln -sf ../tmp/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 ; ls -l /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<donc3> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Oct 22 23:14 /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 -> ../tmp/libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> ls -l /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so
<donc3> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 124663 Apr 20  2012 /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> ls l- /mnt/lib/tmp/libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> ls -l /mnt/lib/tmp/libpthread-2.15.so
<guampa> ^
<donc3> con sudo
<donc3> si no no va
<guampa> si
<donc3> no existe
<guampa> sera que no estabamos copiando con sudo el problema entonces
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/temp
<donc3> ahora ha copiado
<guampa> aver si ahora podemos borrar el del chroot
<guampa> desde la misma terminal
<donc3> ok
<guampa> sudo rm -f /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so
<donc3> borrado
<guampa> y luego en el chroot, apt-get -f install
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298862/
<guampa> desde la otra terminal
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/temp/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<guampa> y vuelve a intentar desde el chroot
<donc3> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/lib/temp/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0': No such file or directory
<guampa> oh sorry sorry
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<guampa> ahi
<donc3> cp: not writing through dangling symlink `/mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0'
<guampa> sudo rm -f /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<guampa> y luego
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<donc3> en la normal?
<donc3> o chroot?
<guampa> en la normal
<donc3> ok
<guampa> ahora al chroot y apt-get -f install
<donc3> librt-2.15.so
<guampa> vamossss
<donc3> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt-2.15.so' It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation; please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<guampa> al menos zafamos de libpthread xD
<guampa> ya aburria
<atl> Es posible que al instalar ubuntu, modificara la computadora al punto de afectara tambien mi particion con windows?
<Exio> yo lo que haria en todo caso
<Exio> es la solucion Exio
<guampa> tirarle agua hirviendo a la cpu?
<guampa> no se de que serviria en este caso
<Exio> editar el archivo que dice que paquetes estan instalados y en que estado
<Exio> resolver las dependencias de manera ficticia y arrancar el sistema
<guampa> el tema es que se niega a sobreescribir archivos
<Exio> luego desde ahi resolver todo con un "safe reinstall" de todos los paquetes que tiren problemas
<guampa> si pero este es libc6
<guampa> si fuera otro claro
<Exio> por eso mismo
<guampa> el problema es que es justamente "ese" paquete
<guampa> entonces no te sigo
<Exio> instalarlo a la manera cp /lib/libcqueandeconelsystem.so.6 /mnt/main/lib
<Exio> osea, tipo "parche temporal" y hacerle creer que no hay problemas a apt/dpkg
<Exio> luego reinstalar el libc "real"
<guampa> eso vamos haciendo
<guampa> lib x lib
<guampa> si eso es lo que estamos haciendo justo
<donc3> :D
<guampa> tiene dos terminales
<sosaguitar> señores buen día un placer me presento
<sosaguitar> soy andrew de colombia
<guampa> una el chroot donde va tirando el apt-get -f install y la otra donde copia cuando se le crepa el chroot
<Exio> yo no voy siguiendo lo que hacen
<sosaguitar> y hace unos minutos instale ubunto studio
<Exio> por eso
<guampa> bueno que me importa, yo te cuento
<donc3> guampa, seguimos?
<guampa> dale
<sosaguitar> no se nada acerca de ubunto
<sosaguitar> hasta el dia de hoy solo he usado windows
<donc3> Ok, tu diras!!
<sosaguitar> y como soy musico lei e la web que este OS me serviria mucho
<sosaguitar> pero en realidad no se por donde empezar
<donc3> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt-2.15.so' It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation; please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<donc3> ese era el ultimo error
<sosaguitar> y he sido muy atrevido pues borre de lleno de mi HHD la particion de windows arriesgandome a todo con el ubunto
<guampa> donc3: desde el chroot, rm -f /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt-2.15.so
<donc3> ok
<donc3> ya esta
<guampa> apt-get -f install
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298889/
<guampa> anda a la otra, sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<guampa> lueo al chroot y apt-get -f install
<donc3> cp: not writing through dangling symlink `/mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1'
<guampa> sudo rm -f /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<Exio> donc3: que hiciste para llegar a ese sistema?
<donc3> un upgrade
<Exio> como?
<donc3> sudo apt-get upgrade
<donc3> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu cp: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Exio> pero, que hiciste antes del upgrade?
<donc3> nada
<Exio> :/
<guampa> donc3: eso en el chroot?
<donc3> no
<guampa> le has errado y borrado del livecd
<donc3> no jodas!
<donc3> :S
<donc3> ahora que?
<guampa> jaja, intentar rehacer el symlink y sino reiniciar el livecd y continuar
<donc3> reinicio?¿
<donc3> o mejor reacerlo?
<guampa> intenta rehacerlo porque si sale es mas rapido, ln -sf librt-2.15.so /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<guampa> sudo ln -sf librt-2.15.so /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<guampa> ahi
<Exio> no tiene sudo funcionando
<guampa> entonces reboot
<guampa> solo quedan 3 libs despues, creo
<guampa> para reiniciar vas a tener que reiniciar con una combinacion especial
<donc3> ln -sf librt-2.15.so /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1 donde????
<donc3> en chroot???
<guampa> no en el otro
<donc3> ln no tira nada
<guampa> no dice nada?
<guampa> puede que haya funcionado entonces
<donc3> ok
<guampa> desde la misma sin volver al chroot
<guampa> sudo rm -f /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<guampa> sudo cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt-2.15.so /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu/librt.so.1
<donc3> ok
<guampa> al chroot, y apt-get -f install
<donc3> ningun error!!!
<guampa> termino el comando?
<donc3> si
<guampa> gracias jebus gracias gracias gracias
<guampa> \o/
<donc3> bueno solo ha tirado errores del tipo este
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298906/
<donc3> pero ha terminado
<guampa> en el chroot
<guampa> apt-get --fix-missing
<donc3> no
<donc3> algo hay mal en ese comando
<Exio> + -f install :P
<donc3> apt-get --fix-missing -f install?
<Exio> yup :P
<guampa> sino se le puede decir explicitamente que reinstale esos paquetes que dan error: $(apt-get upgrade 2>&1 | grep "warning: files list file" | sed "s/.*'//; s/://"); do apt-get install --reinstall "$package"; done
<donc3> apt-get --fix-missing me da error como que no existe ese comando guampa
<donc3> pongo este ultimo codigo que me has dicho en el chroot?
<guampa> desde el chroot entonces
<guampa> for package in $(apt-get upgrade 2>&1 | grep "warning: files list file" | sed "s/.*'//; s/://"); do apt-get install --reinstall "$package"; done
<guampa> ^ ese
<donc3> de momento se queda pensando
<donc3> no hace nada
<guampa> esta el disco duro trabajando?
<donc3> yo creo que no
<guampa> entonces dale ctrl+c
<donc3> ok
<guampa> aver, te paso el comando por pastebin
<donc3> ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-23
<guampa> donc3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298938/
<donc3> todo de una??
<donc3> en el chroot?
<guampa> si
<guampa> es un apt-get install --reinstall y la lista de los paquetes
<donc3> vale, esta en ello
<guampa> ok
<donc3> Vale, ya ha terminado
<guampa> ahora apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<donc3> hecho
<guampa> apt-get dist-upgrade
<donc3> 0
<guampa> si te pide confirmacion, pasame por pastebin
<guampa> ok
<guampa> bueno, habria que probar si anda
<guampa> reinicia y trata de entrar al sistema
<donc3> ok
<donc3> si no entro por aqui
<donc3> ahora vuelvo
<guampa> kk
<guampa> donc3: funciona?
<donc3> no debo hacer nada mas?
<donc3> si
<guampa> pues no, ya esta :)
<donc3> dime un paquete que instale a ver si me salen los warnings
<guampa> ah si,
<guampa> no hagas mas macanas jajajajaja
<guampa> eso no hagas
<donc3> por que?
<guampa> na, estoy jodiendo, es verdad que ha sido algun error que anda a saber como empezo
<donc3> ya
<guampa> pues instalale cualquier cosa no se, el geany?
<donc3> el geany lo tengo
<guampa> sudo apt-get install geany
<guampa> vim ?
<donc3> dpkg: aviso: falta el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse', se supondrá que el paquete no tiene ningún fichero actualmente instalado.
<donc3> sale mucho errores como ese
<guampa> D:
<donc3> aunque me lo isntala
<guampa> eso no esta bien
<donc3> ya
<donc3> no se!
<Exio> soft reinstall y fue :P
<donc3> pongo eso??
<Exio> no no
<donc3> ahh
<donc3> jaja
<donc3> que puedo hacer para que se vayan esos erroreS?
<guampa> el problema es que la base de APT esta rota
<guampa> estoy buscando como se puede reparar o rehacer
<donc3> ok
<guampa> ok, en una terminal, pone sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<donc3> vale
<guampa> sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean
<donc3> ok
<Exio> yo no borraria la cache
<guampa> apt-get -d install dpkg debconf apt apt-utils
<guampa> tarde
<donc3> ya estaba instalado
<guampa> no intento bajarlo?
<donc3> estaba descargado ya
<guampa> dpkg --force-depends -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_*deb
<guampa> con sudo
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298965/
<guampa> apt-get -d install --reinstall dpkg debconf apt apt-utils
<guampa> (con sudo)
<donc3> Me dice descarga completa y en modo de solo descarga
<guampa> bien
<guampa> sudo dpkg --force-depends -i /var/cache/apt/archives/{dpkg,debconf,apt,apt-utils}_*deb
<donc3> ok
<guampa> sudo apt-get --reinstall install ucf
<donc3> ok
<guampa> dpkg -l | grep ii | awk '{print "apt-get --reinstall -y install", $2}' > /tmp/reinstall
<donc3> ok
<guampa> sudo sh /tmp/reinstall
<guampa> esto va a tardar un buen rato
<guampa> un par de horas
<donc3> si??
<donc3> no jodas
<guampa> dejalo que termine
<donc3> y luego que hay que hacer mas?
<guampa> y si, pero si queres reparar el problema no hay otra
<guampa> no
<donc3> por irme a dormir y dejarmelo apuntado para mañana
<guampa> luego tiene que andar, y sino prende fuego la compu
<donc3> jaja
<guampa> bueno, cualquier cosa avisa mañana
<guampa> me voy a cenar
<donc3> si no al isntalar la 12.10
<donc3> ira?
<guampa> si claro, pero arriba de esto no
<donc3> ya
<donc3> bueno os dejo
<donc3> voy a dormir
<guampa> ya de por si es algo dificil que se instale sin problemas una version sobre otra
<guampa> oka
<guampa> bye
<donc3> mañana digo algo
<donc3> un saludo
<donc3> y gracias
<guampa> nos vemos
<guampa> no por nada
<anonimo> problema con grub al correr win7 al instalar ubuntu 12.10
<tkw_one_malo> tengo un de open office fichero.dot       sucede que intento seleccionar el texto de todas sus paginas (editar/seleccionar todo) pero solo me sombrea la primera pagina o la pagina donde este el cursor activo.... ¿alguien sabe como solucionar eso?    nota: es problema lo tengo con algunos ficheros .odt pero no con todos ... es posible que sea algun tipo de comando dentro del fichero que desconozco.   gracias.
<granjero> hola, tengo algún error en mi ubuntu, cuando quiero instalar algo por synaptic ejecuta dpkg, lee la base de datos y queda al 55%
<granjero> (Leyendo la base de datos ... 55%dpkg: error fatal irrecuperable, abortando:
<granjero>  fallo en buffer_read(fd): el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `linux-headers-2.6.32-44-generic': Error de entrada/salida
<granjero> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<anonimo> quien tiene conocimiento de EFIÇ
<anonimo> tengo problemas con mi grub
<anonimo> que puedo hacer no arranca win7
<anonimo> me he documentado y nada :S
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<eliezer> hola amigos,,necesito ayuda con la luz de mi pantalla,,no baja densidad,,,tenog que editar esta linea-                          GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash acpi_vendor=
<eliezer> alguien me explico auqi en el canal una vez los comandos para que me saliera un documento en gedit y poder editarle esa linea que les mostre
<eliezer> como puedo bootiar con acpi=off para probar si mis funciones de bajar la densidad de la luz funcionan adecuadamente
<chilicuil> eliezer: puedes agregarlo a la linea de arranque, del grub
<chilicuil> !grub2common
<kubot> Para ver una guia resumida de las acciones más frecuentes que se pueden cambiar en grub2 (mostrar menu, agregar una imagen, cambiar la resolución, etc). Ver (en inglés): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743. Ver también !grub2
<eliezer> cojmo edito esa linea de arranque,,cual es el comando y que tengo que editar ?
<eliezer> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" que le tengo que poner en esa linea ? cual es el cambio
<chilicuil> eliezer: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off quiet splash"
<eliezer> sin las comitas al final cierto ?
<chilicuil> nop, con todo y las comillas
<eliezer> grasias amigo,,no sabes lo que has hechoahora si me puedo quedar con linux en mi computadora,si no encontraba ese arrelgo lo tendria que desinsalar,,,muchas grasias ;)
<eliezer> voy a actualizar el grub y reinicio,,grasias
<uiooiu> buenas.
<Tiffon> nas
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe si se pueden conseguir mas elementos para añadir al panel de gnome classic de los que vienen por defecto
<liher> ?
<liher> no hay nadie operativo?
<lana> alguien me puede decir en que carpeta esta el visor de pdf y como se llama
<Rekenoak> Hola a todos
<Rekenoak> alguien me puede ayudar con una duda respecto del grub2?
<Rekenoak> Alguien sabe como instalar el arranque de un mint en una partición diferente, tal y como muestra la imagen siguiente? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-AKELpr6hiMg/TjK9bzpii5I/AAAAAAAAAFI/A7go0P70DpA/s1600/Screenshot-Install-8.png
<lana> nadie sabe como se llama la aplicacion por defecto para ver pdf
<Rekenoak> En la imagen se ve un desplegable donde te permite instalar el /boot en otra partición
<Rekenoak> Mi duda es, como hacerlo por consola
<Rekenoak> Gracias
<zudo> Rekenoak, creas la partición le das formato y la montas, para que el sistema se quede ok, lo metes en fstab y listo
<zudo> lana, busca evince a ver si te sale
<lana> <zudo>, ok
<zudo> lana, puedes instalar acroread, xpdf, kpdf, evince, el que quieras
<lana> no es simplemente que el firefox me pregunta con que programa quiero abrir los pdf
<lana> y quiero que sea el predeterminado
<lana> pero nose ni como se llama ni en que carpeta esta
<zudo> a firefox creo que le puedes meter un plugin/extension que los abre online
<lana> ya pero hasta ahora lo hacia como te he dicho
<lana> y ami me valia y sobraba
<zudo> cada sistema un usuario XD, eso esta bien
<lana> todavia no encuentra nada
<Rekenoak> gracias zudo, pero o me expliqué mal o me entendiste mal
<Rekenoak> instalar el arranque en otra partición, q tiene q ver con el fstab?
<zudo> normalmente defines todas las particiones y sus puntos de montaje en ese fichero, se monten o no auto, son buenas formas
<zudo> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<Rekenoak> pero mi duda está aguas arriba del fstab
<Rekenoak> es decir, el fstab es una vez está corriendo linux
<zudo> si
<Rekenoak> en mi caso quiero que el arranque
<lana> ya lo he consegido gracias
<lana> era evince
<lana> y esta usr/bin
<Rekenoak> del linux se haga desde otra partición, en concreto desde la 4ª partición primaria del mbr
<Rekenoak> 4ª y última
<zudo> vale, pues eso lo defines en tu bootloader
<zudo> le dices a grub (default) que tu boot y tu root son hd(x,y)
<Rekenoak> como?
<zudo> http://www.escomposlinux.org/lfs-es/recetas/grub-howto.html
<Rekenoak> ese es grub
<Rekenoak> no grub2, verdad?
<zudo> verdad,
<Rekenoak> estoy trabajando en una partición híbrida mbr-gpt
<zudo> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2
<Rekenoak> la verdad es q si entro en este canal
<Rekenoak> es para encontrar información de primera mano
<Rekenoak> antes de entrar aquí ya busqué en google
<Rekenoak> pero no conseguí mi objetivo
<Rekenoak> zudo, tu sabes a partir de consola, el uso de los comandos root hda(1,4), setup... etc, etc
<Rekenoak> como hacer para instalar el mint en una partición a parte?
<zudo> no me los se de memoria pero si lo he usado, leete el wiki archlinux, hablan de gpt
<zudo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#GPT_specific_instructions
<Guest25976> hola
<Guest25976> hay alguien?
<buenaventura> !hola | Guest25976
<kubot> Guest25976: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Guest25976> hola entre a ubuntu arrancando desde un cd
<Guest25976> pues en mi ubuntu instale unos drivers de nvidia que dieron un error
<Guest25976> y no me carga bien que se diga el escritorio
<Guest25976> mira que enseño lo que hice
<Guest25976> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299984/
<Guest25976> estos son los codigos que ejecute
<Guest25976> y ahora ando mirando como desinstalarlo por que vaya
<buenaventura> de dónde sacaste ese repo?
<buenaventura> es una mala práctica alejarse de los oficiales
<Guest25976> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/10/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu.html
<Guest25976> de hay
<buenaventura> o sea, has seguido una instrucción que comenzaba diciendo: "Si bien no lo recomiendo... "?
<Guest25976> justo, jje
<Guest25976> por que supuse que si me daba algun error seria mas facil de quitar
<buenaventura> elimina lo que has instalado, elimina el ppa e instala los drivers que te provee canonical
<Guest25976> pero al no dejarme entrar por alli a ciertos sitios se complico la cosa
<Guest25976> el ppa lo borre ya el dia despues de instalar
<Guest25976> y ahora estoy buscando como borrarlo y tal por que demomento solo logre abrir una terminal
<buenaventura> entonces haz un dist-upgrade
<Guest25976> ya dije, ando desde un cd de ubuntu ahora por que esto no lo daba abierto
<Guest25976> y eso queharia?
<buenaventura> tienes que entrar al sistema
<buenaventura> no necesitas un live
<Guest25976> es que no me cargaba para abrir este chat y tal por eso vine a aqui
<Guest25976> que pego eso en la terminal seguido del otro codigo?
<buenaventura> si quieres mantener el chat, haz un chroot
<buenaventura> desde el live
<Guest25976> umm, y con el otro codigo que me diste mas el otro no se desinstalaria y listo?
<buenaventura> a ver, si has eliminado el repo, haciendo un apt-get dist-upgrade debería actualizar a los más recientes que tengas en los repos
<Guest25976> por que crear lo que me dices creo que es complicarme lo suyo
<buenaventura> ya te has complicado
<Guest25976> ya jje
<Guest25976> voy probar a ver
<donc3> hola buenas!
<donc3> tengo un problema
<donc3> cuando intento instalar paquetes me tira estos errores, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300030/ aunque el comando termina y los instala
<donc3> que puedo hacer??
<BreoganGal> hola soy el de antes
<buenaventura> qué dices tanto tiempo!
<BreoganGal> tanto tiempo, pues sigo igual aun
<donc3> nadie sabe nada de porque me ocurre eso?
<BreoganGal> bueno ahroa ya en el sistema operativo que abri cosas por la terminal
<buenaventura> donc3: son paquetes que has desinstalando?
<donc3> no
<buenaventura> están actualmente instalados entonces?
<donc3> si
<BreoganGal> y no doy metido ese codigo que me diste
<BreoganGal> te paso lo que me arroja?
<buenaventura> bueno
<buenaventura> donc3: ni idea
<BreoganGal> bueno me dice que no encuentra la orden de dist-upgrade
<buenaventura> es apt-get dist-upgrade
<fzeta> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<buenaventura> haz un update primero
<buenaventura> fzeta: sudo !!
<BreoganGal> sip
<BreoganGal> lo acabo de meter
<BreoganGal> pero no borro nada
<buenaventura> qué no ha borrado nada? el dist-upgrade?
<buenaventura> o el update?
<BreoganGal> el dist-upgrade
<buenaventura> qué te ha dicho? que no había nada para hacer?
<BreoganGal> breo-lin@Breo-Lin:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BreoganGal> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<BreoganGal> Creando árbol de dependencias
<BreoganGal> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<BreoganGal> Calculando la actualización... Listo
<BreoganGal> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<fzeta> pues entonces ya está xD
<buenaventura> !paste | BreoganGal
<kubot> BreoganGal: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<fzeta> ains!
<buenaventura> entonces, desinstala los paquetes que has instalado y vuelve a instalarlos, para asegurarnos de que no uses más los de ese ppa
<julian> Hola! por que no puedo ver la animacion de esta pagina? http://www.smn.gov.ar/vmsr/general.php?dir=YVcxaFoyVnVaWE12WVhKblpXNTBhVzVoYzJWamRHOXlhWHBoWkdFdmFXNW1MM05q
<BreoganGal> pero como los desinstalo es lo que no logro
<buenaventura> haz un apt-get remove de lo que has hecho antes un install
<xangua> BreoganGal: cuál es el ppa con el que tienes problemas para empezar¿
<BreoganGal> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<BreoganGal> sudo apt-get update
<BreoganGal> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<BreoganGal> ups
<BreoganGal> esto
<BreoganGal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300089/
<BreoganGal> el ppa ya lo borre ahora solo me falta quitar el programa que se instalo
<xangua> BreoganGal: buenaventura para quitar un ppa y los paquetes que haya instalado, no basta ni vale con solo deshabilitarlo
<buenaventura> haz un remove de esos paquetes BreoganGal, y luego instálalos desde los repos oficiales
<julian> perdon, ya las puedo ver... gracias
<buenaventura> xangua: ok, estoy un poco oxidado con ubuntu :)
<xangua> !ppapurge | usas ppa-purge para removerlo por completo BreoganGal buenaventura
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ppapurge'.
<xangua> !ppa-purge
<kubot> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BreoganGal> okis ejecutando
<xangua> BreoganGal: en este caso tienes que volver a habilitar el ppa, y después ejecutar: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<xangua> eso removera el ppa Y también todo lo que haya instalado (reinstalando los paquetes del repositorio oficial si es necesario)
<guampa> donc3: como anduvo?
<donc3> pues cuando he reiniciado me ha dicho que el pc estaba en modo bajo de graficos
<donc3> y no me dejaba seleccionar ninguna opcion, pero he vuelto a entrar desde el modo recovery y me ha dejado
<guampa> o sea que hay que arreglar el XOrg
<donc3> pero ahora me funciona
<guampa> anda el modo normal tambien ahora?
<donc3> bueno y ahora me sale esto cuando intento instalar
<donc3> dpkg: aviso: falta el fichero de lista de ficheros del paquete `teamviewer7', se supondrá que el paquete no tiene ningún fichero actualmente instalado.
<donc3> si
<guampa> me lleva el diablo
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300030/
<donc3> pero solo con esos  5 programas
<donc3> y estan instalados y funcionan
<guampa> bueno a ver si reinstalando esos 5, ayer teoricamente reinstalaste todo lo que tenias en el sistema
<guampa> si son solo esos 5 intenta reinstalarlos y a lo mejor ya termina el problema
<donc3> ok
<donc3> voy a ver
<fedora17nvidia> holaaa
<fedora17nvidia> buenas tardes
<guampa> sudo apt-get install --reinstall teamviewer7 libnautilus-extension1 python-gtk2 python-glade2 xinit
<donc3> No es posible reinstalar el paquete teamviewer7, no se puede descargar.
<guampa> aver lo busco en packages.ubuntu.com
<donc3> y con libnautilus lo mismo
<donc3> pero tranquilo ya los busco yo
<guampa> oka
<donc3> solo me sale el del quantal
<donc3> del libnautilus
<donc3> del teamviewwer no esta
<guampa> que version de ubuntu tenes
<donc3> precise
<guampa> es que no esta en los repos oficiales, lo debes haber instalado desde otro lugar
<donc3> vale, el de libnautilus lo tengo
<guampa> los demas estan todos asi que tendrian que ir con el comando anterior, solo omiti teamviewer7
<donc3> a ver, creo que ya esta
<donc3> si si
<donc3> vale, arreglado
<donc3> porque tengo una particion de 18GB y no se como pero esta llena
<guampa> eso es la cache de apt luego de bajar todo lo que tenes instalado
<donc3> me queda 1 gb
<donc3> ya lo he bajado todo
<guampa> sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean
<donc3> nada, me sigue igual
<guampa> pasa la salida de df -h
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300179/
<buenaventura> autoremove?
<guampa> por si quedaron archivos a medio bajar
<guampa> ah autoremove
<guampa> eh, si podria ser
<buenaventura> has eliminado kernels antiguos?
<donc3> no
<donc3> hago autoremove?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> y luego desinstala los kernels que ya no uses
<Vero2> hola buen dia
<Vero2> Guampa
<donc3> autoremove no elimina nada
<Vero2> me falló nautilus
<Vero2> tengo una captura de pantalla
<Vero2> guampa me estás leyendo?
<guampa> Vero2: hola, si pasala
<Vero2> ok lo paso por ImageShack
<buenaventura> desinstala los kernels viejos y los headers, eso liberará algo de espacio
<buenaventura> también puedes chequear cuáles son los directorios más ocupados
<buenaventura> du -hs /*
<guampa> donc3: para ver que kernels tenes instalados dpkg -l | grep "^ii  linux-\(headers\|image\)"
<buenaventura> y no desinstales el que ves con uname -r =)
<guampa> si donc3, antes de desinstalar ningun kernel por las dudas pasa un paste
<guampa> luego de eso hay que pasar como dice buenaventura a ver que dirs ocupan mas
<guampa> probablemente /var o /usr sean
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300200/
<Vero2> guampa: http://imageshack.us/a/img407/4641/capturadepantallade2012k.png
<guampa> Vero2: si, al parecer falla cuando lo lanzas desde la terminal
<buenaventura> Vero2: gksu nautilus
<buenaventura> tampoco funciona?
<guampa> haz ese comando que dice buenaventura
<donc3> y esta la salida del du http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300205/
<Vero2> ok probaré, estoy desde live CD , habilité Internet
<buenaventura> 9.1 GB en /root ???
<Vero2> gracias buenaventura  probaré
<Vero2> despues vuelvo
<buenaventura> hombre, /root no es para guardar cosas
<guampa> donc3: parece que /root te ocupa mucho
<guampa> donc3: parece que /root te ocupa mucho
<donc3> guampa son las salidas del comando que me has dicho tu y el de buenaventura
<dylan66> nautilus no se lanaza como root
<donc3> ya pero yo no he guardado nada en root
<dylan66> sudo nautilus o gksu nautilus
<buenaventura> mira el contenido del directorio donc3
<guampa> ya vengo
<donc3> con ls??
<buenaventura> como gustes
<buenaventura> no pasaste la salida completa del comando
<buenaventura> faltan /usr y /var
<donc3> porque se ha parado
<buenaventura> tienes que esperar
<buenaventura> a que termine de calcular
<Vero2> guampa sale lo mismo de antes con gksu
<Vero2> pide que se habilite share
<buenaventura> para qué quieres lanzar nautilus como root Vero2 ?
<Vero2> buenaventura:  es la instrucción que me dió guampa
<buenaventura> para hacer qué?
<buenaventura> cualquier cosa que hagas desde nautilus puedes hacerla desde la terminal
<Vero2> para agregar lo que bajé de los shared directories
<Vero2> guampa al final es 32 bits
<Vero2> confirmado
<donc3> buenaventura http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300227/ esa la salida del ls
<donc3> y esta la otra completa http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300228/
<Vero2> buenaventura:  no sé si viste todo lo que se escribió ayer sobre mi problema
<buenaventura> haz un du -hs /root/*
<buenaventura> no Vero2
<Vero2> bueno si quieres repito toda la historia, si guampa no se ofende
<buenaventura> donc3: me suena a que tienes algo en /root/Desktop... pero haz el du
<buenaventura> no, esperá que scrolleo Vero2
<donc3> buenaventura du: no se puede acceder a «/root/*»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Vero2> buenaventura: está todo en el log de ayer
<donc3> sudo-s?
<guampa> Vero2: perfecto, entonces bajaste el paquete de 32 bits?
<Vero2> guampa en realidad bajé los dos por si acaso
<guampa> ok, pero usa el de 32
<buenaventura> donc3: sudo du -hs /root/*
<Vero2> guampa por supuesto
<guampa> Vero2: entonces la cuestion que una vez que hayas montado la particion de tu ubuntu en /mnt
<Vero2> pero primero hay que solucionar el asunto de nautilus
<buenaventura> necesitas privilegios de administrador para ver ese directorio
<donc3> buenaventura pero me dice que no existe
<guampa> ahi inicia nautilus, con gksu nautilus y copia el archivo
<buenaventura> necesitas privilegios de administrador
<guampa> donc3: sudo du -sh /root
<guampa> donc3: perdon  sudo du -sh /root/*
<Vero2> guampa traté con gksu y sale lo mismo que antes, lo que dice la captura de pantalla
<buenaventura> sudo du -hs /root/*
<buenaventura> =)
<donc3> no no
<guampa> -sh ¬¬
<guampa> :P
<buenaventura> -hs
<buenaventura> -s -h
<guampa> jajaja
<buenaventura> -h -s
<buenaventura> --human-redable -s
<guampa> --summary
<buenaventura> --human-readable -s
<buenaventura> --human-readable --summary
<buenaventura> jaja
<guampa> Vero2: ya te averiguo aver como se puede correr nautilus con privilegios en..12.04 verdad?
<Vero2> si guampa
<donc3> --human-readable --summary
<donc3> sudo du --human-readable --summary /root/*
<guampa> donc3: si
<donc3> pues no me deja
<buenaventura> no te compliques donc3, haz sudo du -hs /root/*
<buenaventura> qué te dice?
<guampa> Vero2: en una terminal extra, pone gksudo nautilus
<donc3> du: no se puede acceder a «/root/*»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Vero2> guampa igual ya cerré la terminal, ahora lo hago
<guampa> ok
<buenaventura> has borrado /root ?
<donc3> yo??
<donc3> no
<buenaventura> =)
<guampa> donc3: pone sudo -i
<donc3> de hecho si le quito el *
<buenaventura> has un sudo su -
<buenaventura> haz*
<donc3> me dice que tiene 9,1 gb
<buenaventura> ok, pero lo que interesa es ver cada subdirectorio
<buenaventura> no el total
<donc3> vale sudo su -
<donc3> ahora que mas?
<buenaventura> cd /root
<buenaventura> du -hs *
<Vero2> guampa esta vez salió el escritorio
<guampa> Vero2: perfecto, ahora si copia el archivo a /mnt/root
<donc3> 4,0K	Desktop
<donc3> no tiene mucho sentido no???
<guampa> donc3: sera algun directorio oculto entonces
<Vero2> guampa y los archivos que hay que copiar van despues?
<buenaventura> donc3: salida completa de du -hs *
<buenaventura> que fuera en Desktop sólo era una suposición
<buenaventura> si quieres, du -ha
<guampa> Vero2: ya tenes montada la particion de ubuntu bajo /mnt ?
<buenaventura> (siempre suponiendo que estás en /root)
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300254/
<Vero2> creo que quedó montada, tengo que confirmar y si así fuera?
<guampa> Vero2: si asi fuera, con el nautilus copia el .deb de 32 bits en /mnt/root
<Vero2> ok
<buenaventura> donc3: du -sh .[A-z0-9]*
<donc3> ahora si
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300263/
<buenaventura> has iniciado en el entorno gráfico con root alguna vez?
<buenaventura> elimina /root/.local
<donc3> no
<donc3> lo elimino por completo??
<buenaventura> rm -rf /root/.local/*
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> no te creo, pero bueno =)
<donc3> al menos no conscientemente
<donc3> jajaj
<buenaventura> =)
<guampa> suele pasar cuando uno es sonambulo
<buenaventura> esos .gnome2 me hacen sospechar ¬¬
<buenaventura> :)
<guampa> arranca las X como root
<donc3> como?
<buenaventura> nada donc3
<donc3> jaja
<donc3> ok
<donc3> bueno que mas puedo borrar por ahi???
<buenaventura> elimina el contenido del directorio y tendrás tu espacio :)
<buenaventura> nada más
<buenaventura> acabas de liberar 9GB!
<donc3> ni del var?
<donc3> ni los kernels??
<guampa> no no
<buenaventura> no, no toques nada de allí
<guampa> con eso ya esta
<buenaventura> los kernels viejos puedes borrarlos
<donc3> como?
<buenaventura> deja el actual y el anterior
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300282/
<donc3> que borro??
<donc3> y como?
<buenaventura> mira la salida de uname -r
<donc3> 3.2.0-32-generic-pae
<buenaventura> puedes borrar linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<guampa> Vero2: pudiste copiar?
<buenaventura> apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<Vero2> guampa ya está copiado
<guampa> corriste el comando para montar /proc /sys y esas cosas bajo /mnt ?
<Vero2> todavía no
<donc3> alguno más puedo borrar?
<Vero2> guampa ahora va en la terminal que tiene la copia, eso de for dir... etc?
<guampa> Vero2: si, asegurate de estar en un shell de root. previo al comando pone sudo -i
<guampa> luego corre el for
<Vero2> entonces sería: sudo -i y despues for dir etc?
<buenaventura> nah, no borres nada más por ahora donc3
<guampa> Vero2: si, sudo -i <enter> te va a pedir tu contraseña. una vez hecho eso ahi corres el otro comando
<Vero2> ok
<donc3> ok pues todo hecho!!!
<donc3> una cosa, me recomendais actualizar ya a 12.10 o esperar a que salga en el upgrade??
<Vero2> guampa no me pide contraseña porque estoy como root
<guampa> Vero2: entonces no es necesario el sudo -i previo. solo dale directamente al for
<Vero2> ok
<guampa> donc3: no te sale disponible la actualizacion todavia?
<donc3> no
<donc3> no se pq
<guampa> y eso que ayer hiciste un apt-get update
<donc3> lo hago todos los dias
<guampa> en el manejador de actualizaciones grafico, no te sale tampoco?
<donc3> estoy actualizando a ver
<donc3> no, no me sale
<Vero2> guampa puse el comando y me devulve el promt sin decir nada está ok?
<guampa> Vero2: si, esta ok. ahora haz el chroot
<Vero2> ok
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<donc3> porque no me sale guampa!
<donc3> ¿??¿
<guampa> donc3: la verdad que no se, ahora busco a ver si encuentro algo
<guampa> donc3: anda al manejador de origenes de software
<donc3> ok
<guampa> fijate en la lista que dice "notificarme de versiones nuevas" o algo asi, abajo en el dialogo
<guampa> y ponelo en "cualquier version"
<Vero2> guampa mira lo que sale: dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot dynamically load executable
<donc3> a ver ahora
<donc3> ahora si guampa!
<guampa> bien
<Vero2> guampa viste lo mío?
<guampa> Vero2: dejame ver, si puede que haya varios problemas que surjan de esos problemas que tuviste en el disco
<donc3> una cosa, que preferis, unity gnome o kde???
<guampa> donc3: para debates interminables sobre interfases podes probar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> :)
<donc3> jajaja
<donc3> solo pregunto vuestras preferencias!! :D
<buenaventura> !ot | donc3
<kubot> donc3: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Vero2> guampa ayer corrí el modo de recuperación y salió esto de libselinux.so 1 que tenía problemas
<donc3> no quiero no quiero causar debate! Jijijij
<guampa> Vero2: si, si tiene problemas tambien hay que intentar reinstalarlo
<Vero2> donc3 por si te interesa, yo uso Unity pero me marea un poco jaja
<Vero2> guampa eso pensé
<donc3> :D
<donc3> que software puedo usar para hacer backups?? o mejor que no haga backups??
<Vero2> eso es todo un tema
<buenaventura> donc3: rsync
<Vero2> yo hice backups con backintime y lo mandé a Ubuntu-One pero no me convence
<donc3> si quiero eliminar un paquete lo hago con purge? o mejor con remove???
<guampa> donc3: purge tambien elimina la configuracion que pueda haber del paquete
<guampa> si lo queres eliminar completamente purge es lo indicado
<buenaventura> donc3: rtfm :)
<Vero2> guampa tienes tiempo de buscarlo para 32 bits?
<buenaventura> !rtfm | buenaventura
<buenaventura> !rtfm
<kubot> Responder consultas con acrónimos como stfw, rtfm, jfgi no es apropiado ni bienvenido en #Ubuntu-es.
<buenaventura> ok, lo siento kubot
<Vero2> jaja
<guampa> Vero2: si
<Vero2> gracias guampa
<Vero2> creo que con eso puede llegar a funcionar
<guampa> Vero2: fijate si podes deshabilitar selinux temporalmente
<guampa> setenforce 0
<donc3> Bueno chicos cierro
<donc3> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda
<guampa> suerte donc3
<Vero2> guampa y eso como se hace?=
<julian> que tal la nueva version?
<guampa> ahi en el chroot, pone ese comando: setenforce 0
<Vero2> o sea en el Terminal donde soy root pongo setenforce 0?
<guampa> Vero2: si ahi mismo donde te tiro el error el dpkg
<Vero2> y despues?
<guampa> despues volve a intentar el comando dpkg
<guampa> el selinux habria que quitarlo
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> que hago pongo setenforce 0 o lo quito?
<guampa> antes que nada pone setenforce 0
<Vero2> ok
<fedora17nvidia> hola, que hacer cuando Ctrl + Alt + F2 no inicia un termina?
<guampa> fedora17nvidia: en que version de ubuntu?
<fedora17nvidia> en fedora 17, después de instalar los drivers nvidia no me carga y no me abre terminal ;(
<buenaventura> esto es ubuntu-es
<fedora17nvidia> bueno, supongo que es algo parecido. Nu?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura>  /join #fedora-es
<fedora17nvidia> hombre lo de abrir termina con ctrl+alt+f2 es igua
<fedora17nvidia> yo pregunto que hacer cuando ese comando no hace lo que deberia, no hay otra manera de abrir tt1 o tt2?
<guampa> fedora17nvidia: si, pero las soluciones o causas de problemas pueden ser distintos entre fedora y ubuntu
<buenaventura> no lo sé, deben tener inittabs bein diferentes
<buenaventura> bien*
<guampa> tenes que buscar sopore en un canal de fedor
<guampa> *fedora
<fedora17nvidia> ok
<fedora17nvidia> en ubuntu, si pones el Live-cd, no habia una manera de llegar a modo-recovery? Como era Ctrol+Esc? May+Esc? Alguien lo sabe?
<guampa> en ubuntu el modo recovery esta desde el mismo grub del disco
<fedora17nvidia> si, pero me parece que también desde cd
<Vero2> guampa tenemos mala suerte. Primero dijo que había que instalar selinux-utils. Intenté y contesta que por un fallo temporal no lo puede hacer...
<guampa> Vero2: fijate si tenes un directorio /selinux
<guampa> ahi en el chroot
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> guampa si hay una carpeta selinux
<guampa> entonces pone:  echo 0 > /selinux/enforce
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> lo hice y me devulve el promt
<guampa> ok, fijate ahora si anda el dpkg -i
<Vero2> bueno
<Vero2> guampa: dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot dynamically load executable
<Vero2> guampa libselinux.so.1 no tiene una .deb igual que .so.2?
<guampa> si, libselinux1
<guampa> ese es el paquete
<guampa> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libselinux1/download
<Vero2> bueno pero no tengo .deb
<Vero2> ah
<Vero2> entonces con ésto hay que hacer lo mismo que con el 2?
<Vero2> bajarlo y pegarlo en chroot?
<guampa> bajarlo y pegarlo en /mnt/root
<Vero2> si, perdón
<guampa> e intentar instalarlo, pero igual va a ser dificil si dpkg no puede funcionar
<Vero2> entonces?
<guampa> pero bueno a lo mejor se puede descomprimir el deb, y copiar manualmente la libreria donde  tendria que estar
<Vero2> entre paréntesis, la carpeta de selinux está vacía
<Vero2> guampa ya me estoy mareando jaj
<Vero2> y dpkg por puede no funcionar?
<Vero2> digo, por que
<fzeta> Vero2: man dpkg
<guampa> por ese error que tira, dice que necesita la libreria de selinux
<Vero2> fzeta me va a marear mas todavía? :-)
<guampa> :P
<fzeta> Vero2: pero sí todo te lo dice el man!
<fzeta> pobre guampa :P
<guampa> en el manual de dpkg no dice nada sobre selinux
<Vero2> guampa me pregunto si se podrá cambiar orígenes de soft desde aquí.
<guampa> para que?
<Vero2> fzeta pero entre ayer y hoy es mucha información toda junta.
<Vero2> guampa a veces pasa que hay que cambiar para poder actualizar
<guampa> el tema es que ese sistema esta roto
<guampa> no se puede actualizar ni instalar paquetes hasta que no se arregle el problema con dpkg
<Vero2> ahí si que necesito ayuda
<guampa> yo intentaria bajar el deb de libselinux
<guampa> poner la libreria donde tendria que ir
<guampa> y ver si se puede hacer que ande dpkg
<guampa> despues ya con eso minimamente andando se podria progresar
<Vero2> bueno, lo bajo
<Vero2> guampa mira: root@ubuntu:/# dpkg -i /root/libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Vero2> dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot dynamically load executable
<Vero2> pero estoy viendo que habla de libselinux.so.1. Es lo mismo que bajé?
<guampa> exacto
<guampa> vamos a aver si descomprimiendolo a mano se puede poner la libreria en su lugar
<guampa> en el chroot: cd /root
<guampa> ar vx libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Vero2> guampa: libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386: No such file or directory
<Vero2> habrá que hacer un mkdir?
<guampa> crei que habias copiado ese deb al directorio ya
<Vero2> yo lo copie en la carpeta personal
<guampa> con el nautilus ponelo en /mnt/root
<Vero2> ok
<guampa> luego en la terminal con el chroot: cd /root ; ar vx libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Vero2> guampa el archivo está en root
<guampa> bien, ahora: cd /root ; ar vx libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Vero2> guampa: root@ubuntu:~# nautilus
<Vero2> Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<Vero2> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: La «red compartida» devolvió el error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Vero2> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<guampa> no importa ese mensaje
<Vero2> entonces abro otro terminal porque en este no se puede escribir
<Vero2> y pongo sudo -s y tu comando?
<guampa> Vero2: cual es el terminal donde estas en el chroot?
<Vero2> estaba
<guampa> lo cerraste?
<Vero2> no pero no permite escribir
<kenMasters> buenas,
<guampa> apreta ctrl+c
<Vero2> ok
<kenMasters> una consulta, que alternativas existen para un servidor thundercache que ofrescan igual o mejor alterntivas de configuracion ???
<guampa> kenMasters: eso que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<kenMasters> jajajaja
<kenMasters> bueno por ahi va...
<guampa> pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<kenMasters> asu q tal clasificaciòn
<guampa> Vero2: como va?
<Vero2> root@ubuntu:~# cd /root ; ar vx libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Vero2> x - debian-binary
<Vero2> x - control.tar.gz
<Vero2> x - data.tar.gz
<Vero2> root@ubuntu:/root#
<guampa> ok
<guampa> tar xf data.tar.gz
<Vero2> devolvió promt
<guampa> cp lib/i386-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1 /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<Vero2> devolvió promt
<guampa> ldconfig -v
<guampa> no es necesario que pases lo que devuelve este ultimo comando
<guampa> ahora: dpkg -i libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Vero2> aparentemente copió archivos
<Vero2> dice que reemplazo selinux
<guampa> bien
<guampa> ahora: dpkg -i libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_amd64.deb
<Vero2> no, el de 32 no?
<guampa> sisi perdon
<guampa> _i386
<Vero2> si
<guampa> una vez que lo instale, borrar las cosas intermedias que quedaron en root
<guampa> cd /root ; rm -rf lib selinux usr {control,data}.tar.gz debian-binary
<guampa> ojo con ese comando ponerlo exacto
<Vero2> guampa: dpkg: error al procesar file:///home/ubuntu/libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_i386.deb (--install):
<Vero2>  no se puede acceder al archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Vero2> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Vero2>  file:///home/ubuntu/libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_i386.deb
<guampa> Vero2: estas en otro directorio
<guampa> esto es en la terminal donde estas con el chroot
<Vero2> es que copie de lo que bajé
<guampa> aver
<guampa> situacionemonos
<guampa> tenes la terminal con el chroot?
<Vero2> si
<guampa> en esa terminal, en que directorio estas en este momento?
<Vero2> root@ubuntu:/root#
<guampa> bueno ahi es donde tenes que correr el dpkg
<guampa> dpkg -i libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_amd64.deb
<Vero2> ok pero voy a ver si es igual i386
<guampa> uf sorry otra vez
<guampa> lo copio desde el buffer de ayer
<guampa> dpkg -i libplymouth2_0.8.2-2ubuntu30_i386.deb
<guampa> ese es el comando correcto ^
<Vero2> :-)
<guampa> jajajaja bueh
<Vero2> estás en tu derecho de estar ya mareado :-D
<Vero2> bueno parece que hizo el reemplazo
<guampa> ok
<Vero2> ahora lo de borrar no? lo voy a copiar
<guampa> ahora ahi mismo, estando en /root
<guampa> el comando para limpiar
<Vero2> si
<guampa> rm -rf lib selinux usr {control,data}.tar.gz debian-binary
<guampa> ojo que si lo corres estando en / aniquilas el ubuntu
<Vero2> ahora estando en root no hace falta poner cd/root no?
<guampa> nop
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> ésto es lo que va no? rm -rf lib selinux usr {control,data}.tar.gz debian-binary
<guampa> si
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> me devolvió promt
<guampa> bien
<guampa> ahora el comando que vas a poner te va a reiniciar, fijate si el ubuntu arranca esta vez
<guampa> sync ; reboot
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> guampa
<Vero2> malas noticias
<guampa> buuuu
<guampa> que paso?
<Vero2> despues de todo el trabajo que te tomaste
<Vero2> sigue saliendo el mismo cartel negro
<Vero2> pero hay algo que me llama la atención
<Vero2> el error que sale diece
<Vero2> error while loading shared libraries /lib/libply/boot-client.so.2
<guampa> bueno esta bien
<Vero2> y lo que bajamos no dice nada de boot ni client
<guampa> no
<guampa> pero se me ocurre ahora que esta arreglado el dpkg
<Vero2> ahora estoy en Windows
<guampa> ta
<guampa> lo que se me ocurre es que se han roto muchos paquetes por lo del fsck
<guampa> ahora que dpkg esta arreglado y se pueden reinstalar
<Vero2> se podría hacer un upgrade?
<Vero2> o update y upgrade?
<guampa> se puede ver primero con este que tira error ahora, si el paquete que contiene /lib/libply/boot-client.so.2 figura como instalado
<guampa> en ese caso se puede hacer un apt-get install --reinstall <paquete>
<guampa> si eso funciona, para reparar todo de un saque hay que directamente reinstalar todos los paquetes que esten instalados
<guampa> asi ya te aseguras que queden bien instalados
<Vero2> eso se puede ver con el LiveCD?
<guampa> y con eso se arreglaria el sistema
<guampa> si
<Vero2> bueno entonces
<Vero2> Primero ver si figura este archivo
<guampa> primero buscar en packages.ubuntu.com en que paquete esta ese archivo
<guampa> luego ver desde el chroot si el paquete figura como instalado
<guampa> probablemente va a figurar como instalado
<guampa> ahi hay que intentar darle apt-get install --reinstall <paquete>
<guampa> si eso anda bien, directamente hay que tirar un listado de lo que figura como instalado y a todo darle reinstall
<guampa> lo que va a tomar un buen rato
<guampa> se puede hacer automatico, pero va a tomar un rato en bajar
<guampa> e instalar todo
<Vero2> eso no importaria porque tengo banda ancha
<guampa> bien entonces
<Vero2> pero todo lo instalado o solamente shared libraries
<guampa> yo digo de todo lo instalado por dos razones
<guampa> una, que sino tenes que esperar a que vaya tirando error por error a ver que paquetes tenes que reinstalar
<guampa> dos, porque aun sin que tire errores de inmediato o puedas llegar en algun punto a arrancar el sistema, no vas a saber a ciencia cierta si quedaron paquetes rotos
<guampa> esto mas o menos va a ser como reinstalar el sistema, pero con los paquetes que tenes seleccionados y conservando tu config
<Vero2> lo que digas
<Vero2> cómo sería la sucesión entonces, así lo imprimo porque tengo que salir de aquí
<guampa> vos decidis en realidad, sino podes tirarte el tute y ver si con uno o dos paquetes mas que reinstales en caso de errores, se soluciona
<Vero2> prefiero ir a lo seguro
<guampa> ok
<guampa> tenes que reiniciar desde el livecd y volver a hacer chroot a la particion de ubuntu
<guampa> buscar en packages.ubuntu.com en que paquete esta el archivo /lib/libply/boot-client.so.2
<guampa> bajar el paquete, ponerlo en /mnt/root con el nautilus
<guampa> bah, mejor reinicia desde el livecd y ahi lo vemos
<guampa> livecd, y hacer todo hasta que estes en el chroot
<Vero2> vos ya tenés que irte? Porque yo tendría que salir una media horita
<guampa> si en un rato, estare de vuelta en tres horas aprox
<Vero2> ahora son 2.20 acá, vos donde estás?
<guampa> misma zona
<Vero2> ah jaja
<guampa> :P
<Vero2> bueno entonces mas o menos 17 hs?
<guampa> dale
<Vero2> ok, muchas gracias hasta aquí :-D
<guampa> por nada :)
<Vero2> hasta luego
<itxshell> Buen día
<Dantes> buenos dias itxshell
<Vicente> Buenas noches a todos.....no encuentro como solucionar esto http://pastebin.com/E9XHZf4k
<Vicente> intento instalar spoty
<mimecar> Vicente, por qué no preguntas en soporte?
<Exio> esta en soporte
<mimecar> ok, tengo demasiadas pestañas
<Vicente> jooo..perdon
<xangua> Vicente: añade la llave, como te indicó el sitio de spotify http://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/
<Vicente> vale voy a ello
<vero2> hola de nuevo
<vero2> guampa ya volviste o solo está tu nick?
<vero2> ah ok
<vero2> vuelvo luego
<guampa> vero2: aca estoy
<vero2> hola guampa
<vero2> guampa te escucho, mejor dicho te leo :-)
<guampa> livecd!
<guampa> eso
<guampa> estas en el livecd?
<vero2> si guampa
<guampa> bueno, abrir terminal, poner sudo -s
<vero2> ok
<guampa> mount /dev/<particion del ubuntu> /mnt
<guampa> for dir in proc sys dev dev/pts; do mount --bind /$dir /mnt/$dir; done
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<guampa> y estamos en chroot
<vero2> estamos
<guampa> bueno a buscar ahora en que paquete esta esa lib que pedia
<guampa> fijate si dpkg -S boot-client.so.2 te lo da
<vero2> ok
<vero2> siempre lo mismo: dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot dynamically load executable
<guampa> D:
<Exio> de mal en peor
<guampa> pero ese no lo habiamos copiado?
<Exio> en un rato va a faltar el libc de nuevo
<vero2> no guampa
<vero2> quedamos ahí cuando nos fuimos los dos
<vero2> eso quedó pendiente
<vero2> dijiste que lo ibamos a buscar a la vuelta
<vero2> Exio nos decis a nosotros?
<vero2> si es así, necesitamos aliento no pálidas :-)
<Exio> comentario inoportuno, lo se
<vero2> ok don't warry, be happy
<sk_ryan007> holaaa
<vero2> holaaaaaa
<sk_ryan007> un apoyo con problemas de extraccion en formato rar
<guampa> vero2: ok, si el ultimo con que habia problemas era /lib/libply/boot-client.so.2
<vero2> lo que sé es que tenes que tener instalado el rar
<guampa> el libselinux fue el que extrajimos y copiamos manualmente
<vero2> guampa si , había que buscar en qué paquete estaba
<guampa> y luego instalaste con dpkg -i el mismo paquete libselinux
<guampa> sisi, pero el paquete libselinux lo instalaste con dpkg -i
<guampa> por eso me parece extraño que vuelva a faltar
<sk_ryan007> lo tengo instalado.. pero cuando selecciono el file y le doy extraer aqui... se qda procesando y al final no aparece la carpeta extrraida
<vero2> guampa no es porque estoy en el LiveCD que no guarda nada o si?
<guampa> vero2: no, porque los deb los guardaste e instalaste en el chroot, y ese chroot usa la particion de ubuntu en el disco rigido
<vero2> sk_ryan007: yo lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar con .rar. Nunca lo usé. Espera que alguien mas te conteste
<guampa> y guarda las cosas ahi, me pregunto si no estara chafeando el disco rigido
<vero2> que es chafeando?
<guampa> empezando lentamente a hacerse pelota
<sk_ryan007> enterado vero2----
<vero2> jajaj
<guampa> xD
<vero2> la otra vez hice un test de superficie y dió bien
<vero2> además no es un disco tan viejo
<guampa> es raro que hayas reinstalado con dpkg el paquete libselinux y ahora falte de nuevo, pero bueno copialo manualmente otra vez
<guampa> en la terminal del chroot
<vero2> ay Dios lentamente me estoy volviendo mona
<guampa> cd /root ; ar vx libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<vero2> no era que el cd /root no iba?
<guampa> eso si ya estas en el directorio /root
<vero2> estoy como root
<guampa> no no
<vero2> tenés sueño?
<guampa> estas como el *usuario* root
<guampa> si pero por ahora no afecta
<vero2> jaj
<vero2> entonces copio tal cual el comando
<buenaventura> cd /`whoami`
<Exio> cd
<vero2> guampa: ar: libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb: No such file or directory
<guampa> wut
<buenaventura> Exio: si tira error, no eres root =)
<guampa> vero2: apreta ctrl+d
<guampa> una sola vez
<vero2> ¿Está seguro de que quiere desconectarse de TODAS las redes?
<vero2> guampa?
<guampa> ponele que no...
<guampa> cancelar
<vero2> me sale esto y le puse que no
<guampa> ok, en la terminal: exit
<vero2> ahora quedó root@ubuntu
<guampa> pasa por pastebin la salida de "mount"
<vero2> ok
<vero2> guampa:
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301019/
<guampa> ok
<guampa> chroot /mnt
<vero2> ya
<guampa> cd ; ls *deb
<guampa> fijate si aparecen los dos .deb que habias bajado
<vero2> bash: cd: /home/ubuntu: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<vero2> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot dynamically load executable
<hashashin> nas
<vero2> bue
<osKar_> buenas noches
<guampa> vero2: que te dice el comando whoami
<vero2> buenas tardes(para mi)
<vero2> guampa no lo hice, era enserio?
<guampa> ?
<vero2> no, como andamos con chistes de por medio
<vero2> ahora lo hago
<guampa> sisi en serio
<vero2> dice root
<guampa> ok ok
<guampa> bueno, abri una nueva terminal, deja la del chroot como esta por ahora
<vero2> ok
<guampa> en esa nueva terminal: sudo -s
<guampa> cd /mnt/root ; ls *deb
<guampa> y fijate si ahi aparecen los .deb
<vero2> ls: no se puede acceder a *deb: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> vos borraste los deb en algun momento?
<vero2> ahora no es porque esos archivos están en usuario root como dijiste antes?
<vero2> no borré nada
<vero2> a lo mejor los puse en lugar equivocado
<guampa> bueno a bajarlos de nuevo, pone "wget" ahi mismo para ver si existe el comando
<vero2> me dijo poner wget --help y salen varias cosas
<vero2> a que comando te referis?
<guampa> bien, era para ver si estaba
<guampa> pone
<guampa> wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/libs/libselinux/libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<donc3> Buenas
<guampa> buenas donc3
<donc3> vengo con nuevas preguntas
<donc3> he actualizado a 12.10
<vero2> guampa, dice guardado
<donc3> que es la barra de gnome de abajo que desplaza toda la pantalla hacia arriba???
<guampa> vero2: ar vx libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb ; tar xf data.tar.gz ; cp lib/i386-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1 /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<guampa> donc3: yo de eso nada, no conozco unity ni gnome shell
<donc3> que usas?
<donc3> kde?
<vero2> guampa ya está
<guampa> gnome2 + compiz
<guampa> vero2: ahora anda a la otra terminal, la del chroot
<guampa> cd /root
<vero2> x - debian-binary
<vero2> x - control.tar.gz
<vero2> x - data.tar.gz
<guampa> bien
<vero2> guampa ya está
<guampa> dpkg -i libselinux1_2.1.0-4.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<donc3> Alguien que entienda de gnome-shell
<donc3> ??????
<mimecar> donc3, ubuntu usa unity, no gnome-shell
<vero2> guampa salen unos cuantos ficheros que dicen al final:  tiene los bytes mágicos equivocados en el comienzo.
<vero2> y en el último dice
<vero2>  No se puede efectuar «mmap» sobre el archivo /usr/lib/libgle.so.3.
<vero2> qué eso de los bytes mágicos??????
<donc3> mimecar cada uno usa lo que le gusta...
<guampa> son unos bytes poderosisimos que ... no no se lo que son. estas en la terminal del chroot verdad?
<vero2> si guampa
<guampa> sigh
<vero2> pongo esto?
<guampa> a ver si apt-get da bola
<guampa> pone apt-get install --reinstall libselinux1
<vero2> hago paste
<guampa> dale
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301070/
<vero2> yo insisto, no tendríamos que cambiar de servidor de descarga?
<guampa> hace una prueba antes
<vero2> ok
<guampa> echo "8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> luego dale de nuevo al pt-get install --reinstall libselinux1
<guampa> * apt-get install --reinstall libselinux1
<vero2> si pero dice que no existe directorio
<vero2> no importa?
<mimecar> el directorio?
<vero2> archivo o directorio
<guampa> oO
<vero2> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> pone ls /etc
<mimecar> si no existiera el archivo el comando lo crearía
<mimecar> aparte, le falta un "sudo" delante del echo
<mimecar> si no estas como root
<guampa> esta como root
<mimecar> ok
<Exio> el sudo con el echo no sirve
<Exio> la redireccion la haria la shell == el sudo no cambia nada
<vero2> guampa es una lista larga, hago paste?
<guampa> no
<guampa> solo para ver que existe
<vero2> ah
<guampa> anda a la otra terminal
<Exio> en todo caso seria echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> para que el tee si tenes >
<guampa> no quiero verlo, quiero escribir a un file
<guampa> vero2: desde la otra terminal
<Exio> guampa: si estas como usuario normal y necesitas usar sudo, el > no sirve, la redireccion la hace la shell
<guampa> cp -af /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> ufff
<guampa> acabo de decir que esta como root
<Exio> a no ser que corras la shell con sudo y despues hagas el > pero bueno
<Exio> y yo le respondi a mimecar
<guampa> vero2, desde la otra terminal (no la del chroot): cp -af /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> momento por favor
<guampa> diga
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe si hay mas elementos para añadir a los paneles de gnome classic a parte de los que vienen con ubuntu?
<dylan66> si con alt click derecho sobre el panel
<liher> ok, me refiero si esa lista es ampliable
<liher> se puede conseguir mas aparte de esos?
<dylan66> en gnome 2 se podia instalandolos no se si ahora tambien
<dylan66> son apllets
<dylan66> applet
<liher> gracias
<vero2> disculpa guampa pero tuve que atender una persona
<guampa> no problem
<guampa> estabamos en copiar el resolv.conf del livecd al chroot
<vero2> puse el comando y me devolviò el promt
<guampa> pone cat /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> te aparece una linea que empieza con "nameserver" ?
<vero2> No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> pone: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> tampoco
<buenaventura> estás en el entorno chroot?
<guampa> estas en la terminal del chroot o en la otra?
<vero2> justamente
<buenaventura> entonces, es /etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> vero2: esto que te digo es desde la otra terminal
<guampa> no la del chroot
<vero2> root@ubuntu:/mnt/root#  esta cual es?
<guampa> esa es la otra
<vero2> root@ubuntu:/root#  esta es la de chroot?
<guampa> si
<vero2> entonces acá hay que poner los comandos
<vero2> ?
<guampa> tenes que ponerlos en la que dice root@ubuntu:/mnt/root#
<vero2> lo que pasa es que se cierran y despues no sé cual es cual
<guampa> como que se cierran?
<vero2> claro cuando escribo aqui se minimizan
<guampa> vero2: podes identificarlas
<guampa> ubicas la del chroot ahora?
<buenaventura> export PS1=(chroot)$PS1
<vero2> es /mnt/
<vero2> no?
<guampa> vero2: esa no, la otra
<guampa> la que dice root@ubuntu:/root#
<vero2> en esta van esos comandos
<guampa> en la que dice root@ubuntu:/root#
<guampa> en esa pone este comando: export PS1="CHROOT $PS1"
<guampa> luego anda a la otra terminal y pone: export PS1="LIVECD $PS1"
<dylan66> htop
<dylan66> perdon
<vero2> root@ubuntu:/root# cat /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> cat: /mnt/etc/resolv.conf: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> vero2: ok
<guampa> en esa terminal donde te dio este error, corre este comando: export PS1="CHROOT $PS1"
<vero2> pero no me dijiste en la otra?
<buenaventura> dylan66: terminal equivocada
<dylan66> si jaja buenaventura
<vero2> CHROOT root@ubuntu:/root#
<guampa> bien
<guampa> esa entonces es la terminal chroot
<guampa> en la otra terminal, la vamos allamar livecd. anda a la otra entonces y pone: export PS1="LIVECD $PS1"
<vero2> LIVECD root@ubuntu:/mnt/root#
<guampa> joya
<guampa> desde esa misma terminal, livecd, pone: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> fijate si te aparece una linea que comience con "nameserver"
<vero2> si
<vero2> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<vero2> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<vero2> nameserver 186.130.128.53
<vero2> nameserver 200.63.155.50
<vero2> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<guampa> ahi mismo pone: cp -af /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc
<vero2> devolvio el promt
<guampa> ahora cambia al chroot, y para verificar pone "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<buenaventura> guampa: te falta el -L
<guampa> vos decis que /etc/resolv.conf es un symlink?
<vero2> CHROOT root@ubuntu:/root# cat /etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<buenaventura> no está de más prevenir
<guampa> vero2: anda a la terminal livecd, y pone: cat /etc/resolv.conf > /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<buenaventura> 17:30 < guampa> echo "8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<buenaventura> son 18:19
<buenaventura> O_o
<buenaventura> me voy, éxitos
<vero2> LIVECD root@ubuntu:/mnt/root# cat /etc/resolv.conf > /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> bash: /mnt/etc/resolv.conf: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> a mi me parece que el sistema de archivos del ubuntu esta fané
<vero2> descangayada?
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> exactamente
<vero2> la culpa es de fsck
<guampa> no no fsck es bueno
<vero2> si ya vemos que si
<guampa> pero si se jodio mucho el sistema de archivos no lo va a poder recuperar
<vero2> es que lo produjo
<guampa> yo haria como dicen los angloparlantes "call it a day"
<guampa> formatearia y a instalar de nuevo nomas
<vero2> y ya van....
<guampa> y eso, sin dejar de sospechar del disco eh
<guampa> mira que no es garantia de mucho el que sea mas o menos nuevo
<guampa> si el sistema de archivos se corrompe seguido es posible que este mal
<vero2> esta versión viene fallando desde un principio
<guampa> proba con la nueva, o una distro compatible como debian o mint
<vero2> cuando reinstalé, hace menos de 1 mes, desmarqué el format en home y me formateó lo mismo
<guampa> y te borro los datos
<vero2> perdí todo lo de home
<vero2> usé Photorec y recuperó un montón pero nadie pudo decirme cómo poner todo en su lugar
<guampa> ah si recuerdo
<guampa> pero como saber donde poner cada cosa? eso lo sabes vos nomas
<vero2> si, eran como 160 carpetas llenas de archivos
<guampa> si photorec no encontro suficiente informacion al recuperar que le permita deducir donde poner las cosas, no las puede poner en sus lugares originales
<Exio> al menos tenes las cosas
<vero2> Exio donde si no puedo entrar en Ubuntu
<vero2> Ahora, pasa algo curioso
<Exio> no tenes los archivos en el hd? los que recupero photorec? bueno...
<vero2> puse un CD de Rescatux y ahí sí puede montar las particiones
<guampa> es que en el livecd pudiste montar las particiones tambien
<vero2> Exio pero los tengo en Ubuntu
<guampa> el chroot esta en la particion raiz de ubuntu, montada dentro del arbol de directorios del livecd
<guampa> el problema no es ese
<guampa> es que ese sistema de archivos al menos esta haciendo cualquier cosa
<vero2> pero el aviso que sale habla de mountall
<vero2> montar todo
<vero2> y no puede montar todo
<vero2> no monta nada
<guampa> claro que no puede, falla porque no encuentra librerias
<guampa> y esas librerias las instalaste y despues volvieron a desaparecer
<guampa> de hecho no podes grabar un simple archivo
<guampa> /etc/resolv.conf no lo has podido grabar
<vero2> me pregunto si las instalé en el lugar que corresponde
<guampa> si si
<vero2> esperá que voy a la carpeta
<guampa> ok
<vero2> ahora no encuentro la carpeta de root
<guampa> cual carpeta de root?
<vero2> en la que presuntamente copié las .deb
<guampa> eso desde fuera del chroot es /mnt/root
<guampa> desde el chroot es /root
<vero2> no pero me refiero al archivo que bajé del enlace tuyo
<guampa> tendria que estar en /mnt/root
<guampa> desde la terminal LIVECD: ls -l /mnt/root/*deb
<vero2> ahí se copió pero me refiero al lugar donde se grabó
<vero2> ahí figura
<guampa> bueno, pero igual eso no cambia que el sistema de archivos este roto
<guampa> sobre todo porque no se puede escribir el archivo resolv.conf
<vero2> con qué orden se escribiría resolv.conf?
<guampa> desde la terminal livecd: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<guampa> ahi
<vero2> dice que no existe archivo o directorio, tendría que existir y contener cosas no?
<guampa> el tema es que si no existe tendria que crearlo al vuelo
<guampa> si te dice ese error normalmente es que no existe el directorio
<guampa> que vendria a ser /mnt/etc
<guampa> entonces ahi no crea al vuelo el archivo + directorio, sino que tira el error
<guampa> pero en tu caso el directorio si existe
<vero2> si acabo de ver
<guampa> si vos pones "ls -l /mnt/etc" te salen todos los archivos
<guampa> como ultima prueba podes tratar de crear en /mnt/etc un archivo con un nombre cualquiera
<guampa> que no sea resolv.conf
<guampa> a ver si te tira error
<guampa> por ej: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | tee /mnt/etc/prueba
<vero2> si hay un monton de archivos
<vero2> ahora lo hago
<vero2> me devolvió el promt
<vero2> no tiró error
<guampa> pone: cd /mnt/etc
<guampa> cat prueba
<vero2> uno detrás del otro o todo junto
<vero2> ok
<guampa> todo junto seria asi: cd /mnt/etc ; cat prueba
<vero2> ok
<vero2> sale nameserver 8.8. etc etc
<guampa> pone
<guampa> rm -f resolv.conf
<vero2> promt
<guampa> pone: mv prueba resolv.conf
<vero2> CHROOT root@ubuntu:/root# mv prueba resolv.conf
<vero2> mv: cannot stat `prueba': No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> te cambiaste de terminal
<guampa> estabas en la livecd
<vero2> uh
<guampa> jajaja
<vero2> ahora voy
<vero2> LIVECD root@ubuntu:/mnt/etc# mv prueba resolv.conf
<vero2> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «prueba»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<vero2> al final contesta igual
<guampa> aver
<guampa> no nada
<guampa> ese es el tema
<guampa> grabas un archivo, y desaparece
<guampa> o al menos eso es lo que se ve
<guampa> en la misma terminal, livecd
<vero2> no habías eliminado el rersolv.conf?
<vero2> resolv.conf
<guampa> si
<guampa> y? el error lo esta tirando con "prueba" ahora
<vero2> entonces como se va a ver
<guampa> mira
<guampa> en la terminal livecd
<guampa> estas en /mnt/etc verdad?
<vero2> si
<guampa> pone: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | tee prueba2
<guampa> "cat prueba2" te tiene que mostrar "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<vero2> van con comillas?
<guampa> cat prueba2
<guampa> sin comillas
<vero2> nameserver: command not found
<vero2> si antes salieron los nameserver
<vero2> había 3
<vero2> momento
<guampa> para mi que te estas confundiendo de terminal y/o directorio
<vero2> mira guampa
<vero2> CHROOT root@ubuntu:/root# echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 | tee prueba2
<vero2> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<vero2> CHROOT root@ubuntu:/root# cat prueba2
<vero2> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<guampa> vero2: ok, ahora estas en la terminal CHROOT
<vero2> si
<guampa> en esa terminal
<guampa> mv prueba2 /etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> promt
<guampa> ahora: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<vero2> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<guampa> bueh
<vero2> creó el resolv.conf?
<guampa> ok, entonces en la terminal CHROOT ahora si podes ver ese archivo
<guampa> si
<vero2> qué pongo?
<guampa> apt-get install --reinstall libselinux1
<vero2> otra vez habla de los bytes mágicos
<guampa> pasame el error por paste
<vero2> ok
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301341/
<vero2> esperame un poco por favor
<guampa> ok, ya veo
<vero2> ya estoy guampa
<vero2> te sirvió de algo?
<guampa> si
<guampa> son todos errores por paquetes que estan rotos
<guampa> tal vez, suponiendo que el sistema de archivos no este hecho de goma, si los instalas de nuevo el sistema se puede recuperar
<vero2> si se pudiera correr el boot de recuperación ahi se pueden arreglar los paquetes rotos
<guampa> no no
<guampa> esto esta MAS roto que eso
<guampa> esta roto de una manera que ni el entorno de recuperacion andaria
<vero2> qué bien
<vero2> dame unos minutos por favor
<guampa> esos archivos que largan el error de "bytes magicos" habria que copiarlos desde el livecd al chroot
<guampa> ok
<vero2> estoy guampa
<guampa> bueno, primero hay que ver si se pueden copiar a mano desde el livecd al chroot, como para zafar y que apt-get funcione
<guampa> espera que preparo comandos
<vero2> gracias guampa, sos un genio
<guampa> si fuera genio palmaria las manos y tendrias la compu arreglada
<guampa> soy cabeza dura nomas
<vero2> jajaj
<vero2> ya somos dos
<guampa> ok
<guampa> desde la terminal LIVECD
<vero2> está puesto /mnt/etc
<guampa> cp -af /lib/i386-linux-gnu/* /mnt/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<vero2> dejo el mnt/etc?
<guampa> si no importa donde estes porque estas usando paths absolutos para cp
<guampa> lo que si importa es la terminal, tiene que ser desde la LIVECD
<vero2> promt
<guampa> bien
<guampa> misma terminal
<guampa> cp -af /lib/{libnss_mdns6.so.2,libply-splash-core.so.2,libnss_mdns6_minimal.so.2,libnss_mdns_minimal.so.2} /mnt/lib
<vero2> promt
<guampa> y misma terminal: cp -af /usr/lib/libgle.so.3 /mnt/usr/lib
<vero2> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/usr/lib/libgle.so.3»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> cd /mnt/root
<guampa> wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gle/libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> LIVECD root@ubuntu:/mnt/root# http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gle/libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> bash: http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gle/libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> te falto poner wget
<guampa> wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gle/libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> ah ok
<vero2> 2012-10-23 19:53:41 (48,2 KB/s) - “libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb” guardado [42814/42814]
<guampa> ahora cambia a la terminal CHROOT y pone: cd /root ; dpkg -i libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> HROOT root@ubuntu:/root# Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
<vero2> root@ubuntu:~# 012-10-23 19:53:41 (48,2 KB/s) - “libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb” guardado [42814/42814]
<vero2> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<vero2> root@ubuntu:~#
<vero2> se voló CHROOT
<chilicuil> O_O
<guampa> rarisimo
<vero2> chilicuil: que lindos ojos jaja
<guampa> xD
<chilicuil> |<_<
<chilicuil> |<'
<guampa> vero2: de nuevo, en el CHROOT, pone: dpkg -i libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> root@ubuntu:~# dpkg -i libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> dpkg: error al procesar libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb (--install):
<vero2>  no se puede acceder al archivo: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<vero2> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<vero2>  libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<guampa> en CHROOT, pone: ldconfig
<vero2> libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb: command not found
<guampa> te debe haber quedado algo escrito
<guampa> pone de nuevo ldconfig
<guampa> en CHROOT
<vero2> chilicuil: esos signos no los entiendo
<vero2> ok
<vero2> promt
<guampa> pasame por paste la salida de ls
<chilicuil> vero2: aumm, se supone que es un monito saliendo de escena apresurado, es offtopic =), ahora me callo
<vero2> en el mismo terminal?
<guampa> si en CHROOT
<vero2> Descargas  Desktop  Documentos  Imágenes  Música  Plantillas  Público  Vídeos
<vero2> root@ubuntu:~#
<guampa> pone: pwd
<vero2> chilicuil:  :-)
<vero2> dice home/ubuntu
<guampa> pone: cd /root
<guampa> y pasa por paste la salida de ls
<vero2> ya
<vero2> no sale nada, solo promt
<guampa> fijate si funciona esto: wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/g/gle/libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> 2012-10-23 20:06:28 (48,9 KB/s) - “libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb” guardado [42814/42814]
<guampa> dpkg -i libgle3_3.1.0-7_i386.deb
<vero2> parece que instaló
<guampa> :D
<guampa> bueno, espera que escroleo 4 horas hacia atras al punto que teniamos que retomar desde aca xD
<vero2> jaj
<guampa> apt-get install --reinstall libselinux1
<vero2> no lo voy a tomar como un reproche
<guampa> no, nadie me obligo
<vero2> parece que instaló :-)
<guampa> biennnn
<vero2> eso digo yo
<guampa> pasame el paste asi confirmamos
<vero2> ok
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301432/
<guampa> si se instalo bien :)
<vero2> iuppiiiiii
<vero2> and now what?
<guampa> bueno ahora a intentar hacer la mega reinstalacion de todos los paquetes
<vero2> uh
<guampa> sep
<vero2> ya estoy toda asustada
<guampa> lol
<vero2> :-D
<guampa> cualquier cosa, bencina y fosforo
<vero2> mirá guampa si lo lográs, te hago poner un monumento
<guampa> bueno
<guampa> desde CHROOT
<vero2> he visto que algunos tiran la compu por la ventana
<guampa> si estas en un depto puede ser, pero el fuego tiene mas onda
<guampa> igual
<vero2> me impresiona, pobre compu
<vero2> no es su culpa
<vero2> ok desde CHROOT
<guampa> desde CHROOT: dpkg --get-selections | dpkg --set-selections
<guampa> y comenza la reinstalacion con: apt-get dselect-upgrade
<guampa> espera
<guampa> antes de poner apt-get dselect-upgrade
<guampa> pone apt-get update
<vero2> ok
<guampa> ah y otra cosa, cuando termine el update tampoco pongas apt-get dselect-upgrade
<vero2> ya terminó
<guampa> estoy pensando que ese comando no te va a servir para reinstalar
<guampa> espera que armo uno correcto
<vero2> ok
<vero2> ya vuelvo
<vero2> estoy guampa
<guampa> ok
<guampa> desde CHROOT
<guampa> apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg --get-selections | sed -r 's/^([^[:space:]]+).*$/\1/g' | tr '\n' ' ')
<guampa> "backup your seatbelt dorothy, cause kansas, is going bye bye" diria cyhper
<vero2> No tiene suficiente espacio libre en /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<guampa> ap
<vero2> despues de copiar un montón
<vero2> querés un paste?
<guampa> eso es comprensible, primero que nada elimina todo lo que haya ahi: apt-get clean ; apt-get autoclean
<vero2> parece que ya hizo el trabajo, hay que repetir algo?
<guampa> no, fijate desde LIVECD, el comando df -h
<guampa> cuanto espacio reporta libre en la particion de tu ubuntu?
<vero2> 9,7 Gib
<guampa> puede que funcione esta vez
<vero2> ojalá
<guampa> dale nomas, y que jebus te acompañe
<vero2> jebus, hace mucho que no lo veo
<guampa> desde CHROOT
<guampa> apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg --get-selections | sed -r 's/^([^[:space:]]+).*$/\1/g' | tr '\n' ' ')
<guampa> ah si llega un punto recuperando instalaciones desde el mas alla en que llegas a verlo
<vero2> Se necesita descargar 720 MB/721 MB de archivos.
<vero2> Se utilizarán 207 MB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<vero2> E: No tiene suficiente espacio libre en /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<guampa> D:
<guampa> ah ya veo el problema
<guampa> estas en CHROOT verdad?
<vero2> si
<guampa> espera
<vero2> si
<vero2> alguien toca el tiembre, ahora vuelvo, disculpa
<vero2> vuelta
<guampa> en el CHROOT: apt-get -d install dpkg debconf apt apt-utils
<vero2> Descargados 2.222 kB en 8seg. (266 kB/s)
<vero2> Descarga completa y en modo de sólo descarga
<vero2> qué quiere decir en modo de solo descarga?
<guampa> ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<guampa> que solo descargo los paquetes sin instalarlos
<vero2> ok
<vero2> apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb             lock
<vero2> apt-utils_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb       partial
<vero2> libapt-pkg4.12_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<vero2> root@ubuntu:/root#
<vero2> casi todo salió en rojo
<guampa> ok
<guampa> CHROOT: mv /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb /root
<vero2> promt
<guampa> dpkg -P apt apt-utils
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301478/
<guampa> dpkg -P --force-depends apt apt-utils
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301486/
<guampa> bien
<guampa> CHROOT: mv /var/cache/apt /root
<vero2> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/var/cache/apt»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> dpkg -i apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> dpkg -i --force-depends apt_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<vero2> parece que lo hizo
<guampa> dpkg -i --force-depends apt-utils_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<vero2> Configurando apt-utils (0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3) ...
<vero2> Procesando disparadores para man-db ...
<vero2> es la ultima parte
<guampa> dpkg -i --force-depends libapt-pkg4.12_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.3_i386.deb
<vero2> Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ...
<vero2> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<guampa> apt-get update
<guampa> necesito un mate rait nau
<guampa> cuando termine el apt-get update, habria que reintentar el comando para reinstalar todo
<guampa> CHROOT: apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg --get-selections | sed -r 's/^([^[:space:]]+).*$/\1/g' | tr '\n' ' ')
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301496/
<guampa> ta eso no es problema
<vero2> ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-24
<vero2> 469 actualizados, 8 se instalarán, 965 reinstalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<vero2> Necesito descargar 721 MB de archivos.
<vero2> Se utilizarán 207 MB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<vero2> E: No tiene suficiente espacio libre en /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<vero2> root@ubuntu:/root#
<guampa> ok, de a un paquete entonces
<guampa> espera
<guampa> CHROOT: while read pkg; do apt-get install --reinstall "$pkg"; done< <(dpkg --get-selections | sed -r 's/^([^[:space:]]+).*$/\1/g')
<guampa> vero2: espera dale ctrl+c
<guampa> porque te va a pedir confirmacion para instalar y no terminas mas
<guampa> CHROOT: while read pkg; do apt-get install --yes --no-install-recommends --reinstall "$pkg"; apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean; done< <(dpkg --get-selections | sed -r 's/^([^[:space:]]+).*$/\1/g')
<guampa> ese comando corre
<vero2> si, está trabajando
<guampa> este que acabo de poner estas corriendo?
<vero2> si
<guampa> ok
<guampa> bueno eso va a tardar un par de horas calculo
<vero2> cuando termine te aviso
<guampa> tiene que bajar y reinstalar paquete x paquete
<guampa> oka
<vero2> espero que sea antes de mañana :-)
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> realmente no lo se
<vero2> por Dios
<vero2> qué trabajo hiciste
<vero2> realmente estoy admirada
<guampa> gracias gracias
<guampa> vos no te quedaste atras en empecinada tampoco
<guampa> eso es lo que vale
<vero2> bueno, no me doy por vencida facilmente, pero aquí el mérito es 100% tuyo.
<vero2> te mando un paste
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301510/
<guampa> aver
<guampa> ese debe ser el ctrl+c
<vero2> decis de abortar?
<guampa> sip
<vero2> pero no me dió tiempo de decir nada
<vero2> lo dió por hecho
<guampa> esta bien, ctrl+c corta asi
<guampa> pone este en CHROOT: while read pkg; do apt-get install --yes --no-install-recommends --reinstall "$pkg"; apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean; done< <(dpkg --get-selections | sed -r 's/^([^[:space:]]+).*$/\1/g')
<vero2> trabajando
<guampa> eso tendria que ir instalando de a un paquete, idealmente no te va a preguntar nada
<vero2> lo que pasa es que en realidad puso si o no y decidió por si solo
<guampa> el --yes que incluye el comando que te pase, es para que cuando te preguntaria "desea continuar" responda "Si" siempre
<vero2> ah pillin :-)
<guampa> hehehee
<guampa> ^^
<vero2> decime guampa, vos programás no es cierto?
<guampa> a veces, si
<vero2> bueno, para saber todos estos comandos tenés que saber programar o no?
<guampa> para algunos ayuda, si
<guampa> la linea de comandos es en si un lenguaje de programacion
<vero2> y cómo aprendiste?
<guampa> aprendi de chico, con una compu que habia en la casa
<vero2> me refiero a Ubuntu
<guampa> agarre el manual y empece a copiar listados, buscar que era que cosa, y asi fui aprendiendo
<guampa> mas o menos de la misma manera
<vero2> uh
<guampa> ubuntu tiene mucha doc
<vero2> si pero saber qué comando vá en cada situación...
<guampa> eso es cuestion de tiempo nomas
<guampa> repeticion
<guampa> ayuda el que trabajo con computadoras, tambien
<vero2> pero alguna vez te toco algo tan complicado como lo que me pasó a mi?
<guampa> entonces todos los dias estoy en contacto con esto
<guampa> pff
<guampa> siiiii
<guampa> miles
<vero2> qué alivio jaj
<guampa> he terminado saltando (realmente) arriba de la computadora
<guampa> dandole mazazos
<vero2> noooo
<guampa> pues si
<guampa> se siente muy bien te digo
<vero2> jajajajaj
<vero2> bueno terminó. Querés un paste de la última parte?
<guampa> si
<vero2> ok
<guampa> tendria que haber tardado mas
<guampa> salvo que tengas una conexion de 1Gbit a internet
<vero2> no no terminó todavía
<guampa> ah
<vero2> no mi conexión es de 3 megas, despues de mucha insistencia por parte de Speedy...
<guampa> fua
<guampa> 3 megas :F
<vero2> poco o mucho
<vero2> es lo mas que ofrecieron
<guampa> yo tengo 1Mb y cuando bajo 10gigas en el mes, me bajan a 128k
<guampa> personal 3g
<vero2> hasta hace poco tenía 1 Mb pero de prepo me enchufaron 3 Mb aunque dije que no me hacía falta
<vero2> no digo que no es mejor
<guampa> para mi siempre es mejor, el tema es si te cobran demasiado
<guampa> si te cobran mas o menos lo mismo conviene
<vero2> no, justamente pago lo mismo que antes
<vero2> es una promoción
<guampa> esta bien entonces, siempre va a hacer falta mas ancho de banda. los contenidos se van haciendo mas pesados con el tiempo
<vero2> y tu ISP quien es?
<guampa> personal 3g
<vero2> he oído quejarse a algunos de 3g, aunque no sé que es
<guampa> pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe asi seguimos oftopiceando
<vero2> creo que fue en Movistar que lo leí
<vero2> ok
<guampa> vero2: tenes la terminal "LIVECD" todavia?
<guampa> vero2, en la terminal LIVECD pone: df -h
<vero2> ok
<vero2> sdb2 tiene libres algo mas de 9 Gb
<vero2> guampa como vemos el total que tiene libre sdb?
<vero2> con gparted?
<guampa> pasa por paste todo lo que larga df -h
<vero2> ok
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301657/
<guampa> que habra en ese que dice /cow
<guampa> fijate ls /cow
<vero2> no es vaca?
<vero2> jaj
<vero2> ok
<guampa> jajaj
<vero2> ls: no se puede acceder a /cow: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<vero2> root@ubuntu:/root#
<guampa> eso en el terminal LIVECD ?
<vero2> en las dos terminales dice lo mismo
<guampa> ah ta bien
<vero2> me pregunto si no estarán ahí los archivos recuperados por photorec
<guampa> no, fijate que la linea /cow dice: /cow            1002M  965M   38M  97% /
<guampa> es el raiz del entorno livecd
<vero2> que es M?
<guampa> megas
<guampa> fijate en LIVECD: du -sh /*
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301668/
<vero2> viste que selinux no tiene nada?
<guampa> no, no tiene nada
<vero2> está bien?
<guampa> aparentemente esta  todo bien, por que paquete iba instalando en CHROOT?
<vero2> espera
<vero2> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<vero2>  language-pack-gnome-es : Depende: language-pack-gnome-es-base (>= 1:12.04+20120801) pero 1:12.04+20120417 va a ser instalado
<vero2> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente «apt-get -f install» sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
<vero2> ^Zyendo lista de paquetes... 42%
<vero2> [1]+  Detenido                apt-get autoclean
<vero2> esto ocupa toda la pagina porque se va repitiendo y no sale de ahí, se ve
<guampa> bueno como para tener una idea de cual paquete ya tenemos
<vero2> parece que va por la g
<guampa> fijate si podes seleccionar unas cuantas lineas, ponele, 30 lineas de eso y pasarlo por paste
<vero2> ok
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301681/
<guampa> ok, en el CHROOT, escribi: fg
<guampa> eso va a continuar otra vez la instalacion
<guampa> abortala con ctrl+c
<vero2> ya está
<guampa> ahi mismo pone: apt-get -f install
<vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301696/
<guampa> ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives
<vero2> total 6332
<vero2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6481078 ago  3 21:03 language-pack-gnome-es-base_1%3a12.04+20120801_all.deb
<vero2> -rw-r----- 1 root root       0 oct 23 20:59 lock
<vero2> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      40 oct 23 23:27 partial
<guampa> me parece muy extraño que reporte falta de espacio, parece que estuviera usando en el sistema de archivos del livecd, no de sdb2
<vero2> pero hablaba de Equipo
<guampa> si esa es una manera de des-informar de ese mensaje
<vero2> querés una captura del disco?
<guampa> ya me pasaste df -h
<guampa> mas que eso no me va a decir
<vero2> si pero tengo la torta
<guampa> bueno pasalo aver
<vero2> con crema y todo (que bien vendría ahora)
<guampa> mmmmmmmm :F
<vero2> te lo envío por ImageShack
<guampa> ok
<vero2> http://imageshack.us/a/img829/6701/capturadepantallade2012r.png
<guampa> no, no me dice nada
<guampa> si se pudiera saber cual fue el ultimo paquete que instalo con exito
<guampa> te permite hacer scroll el terminal de chroot hasta antes de los errores que se repiten?
<vero2> veo
<vero2> no guampa
<guampa> bueno en un momento vos pudiste ver que iba por la g puede ser?
<vero2> ahora, en el análisis de disco se puede ver en forma de arbol, donde se puede ver cuanto ocupa cada cosa. Te aclararía algo eso?
<vero2> si iba por la g
<vero2> ah pero en una imagen no se puede
<guampa> para mi que esto tiene que ver con como funciona el livecd, pero se me escapa
<guampa> creo que conviene reiniciar, de paso primero chusmear a ver si el ubuntu arranca
<guampa> y sino con el livecd reiniciado continuar desde la g
<guampa> si el ubuntu arranca se puede hacer el reinstall desde el mismo ubuntu ya
<vero2> bueno, teniendo en cuenta la hora, reinicio y vemos. Lo del sync no va ahora?
<guampa> ponele sync, y despues reinicia desde el GUI del livecd
<vero2> ok
<Vero2> guampa
<guampa> yup
<Vero2> estoy en win2
<guampa> :|
<Vero2> es como si no hubiéramos hecho nada
<guampa> mismo error?
<Vero2> si
<guampa> pfff
<Vero2> y me costó un montón salir del LiveCD
<Vero2> bueno
<guampa> eso esta para reinstalar diria yo
<guampa> y echale un ojo al disco rigido
<Vero2> y otra vez perdí los mails, marcadores y la mar en coche
<guampa> no se pueden copiar?
<guampa> hacer un backup
<Vero2> y cómo si no puedo entrar
<guampa> desde el live
<Vero2> si se montan las particiones en el live, se podrá?
<guampa> si yo creo que si
<Vero2> pero ni sé donde están los mails
<Vero2> estarán en .thunderbird?
<guampa> claro eso se puede buscar, si no se perdieron o borraron por error del sistema  de archivos o algo asi, estan
<guampa> mañana lo vemos, me voy a dormir
<Vero2> ok muchas gracias
<Vero2> mañana a qué hora estarás mas o menos
<guampa> aprox 10 a 12 suelo entrar
<Vero2> de la mañana?
<guampa> si
<Vero2> ok trataré de estar así no dejo que te aburras je
<guampa> jajajaja
<Vero2> que descanses
<guampa> gracias :S
<guampa> bye
<guampa> o/
<Vero2> bye
<ivedci89> auxilio ... he comprado tl-wn7200nd que tiene un chip de ralink supuestamente de unos 500mW (27mW) y no supera los 100mW o sea 20dBm ....
<ivedci89> qué ahcer???
<ivedci89> para mas especificacion, parece que es el mismo linux quien no me permite alcanzar la potencia maxima de dicho hardware
<g4zz> hola
<g4zz> alguien disponible?
<fzeta> pregunta! seguro que habrá alguien que te pueda ayudar.
<zudo> eso, pregunta XD
<g4zz> algun diestro con metasploits?
<zudo> estas con algun auditoria de seguridad?
<g4zz> estoy viendo tutos pero en ninguno consigo terminar...
<g4zz> si
<g4zz> algo asi
<g4zz> estoy provando cosas .. pero soy nuevo y no se q estoy haciendo
<zudo> te has leido la documentación bien?, a ver yo no soy ningun experto aviso
<zudo> pero se de redes y sistemas *nix
<g4zz> creo q si.. pero se ve que hay un fallo en la conexsion
<g4zz> algun canal de seguridad en español?
<gui-de-tal> buenos días.
<gui-de-tal> ando como loco para compartir una conexión eth1 a eth0 en una intranet
<gui-de-tal> en el 10 me funciona bien, pero en 12.04 no
<gui-de-tal> alguna sugerencia ?
<fdsafdsa> Alguien sabe si es posible con el xchat de ubuntu saber cual era el nick anterior de la persona que entra?
<fdsafdsa> para que te salga el mensaje de (ejemplo ficticio):
<fdsafdsa> Fenix ha entrado en el canal #canal (Antes entro como Xinef)
<gui-de-tal> firewall?
<fdsafdsa> como?
<gui-de-tal> que estaba viendo si el bot tiene algo de firewall
<fzeta> fdsafdsa: seguramente habrá algún script por ahí para el xchat
<gui-de-tal> alguna guia en español de compartir internet para el 12.04 ?
<gui-de-tal> no con wifi.
<gui-de-tal> sino dos placas ethernet
<gui-de-tal> Venga pues, muchas gracias a la comunidad.
<gui-de-tal> Adios.
<cat-orze> hola
<cat-orze> algún humano disponible?
<guampa> !bp cat-orze
<kubot> cat-orze: ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<Another_nick> jaja
<cat-orze> tenia un boot dual con Fedora17 y WinXp, he instalado en otra partición Ubuntu y
<cat-orze> ahora me sigue saliendo el Xp en el grub, pero ya no sale el fedora
<guampa> y esto que tiene que ver con ubuntu exactamente?
<cat-orze> creo que estaria bien poder entrar en fedora, en principio para eso lo instalé xD
<cat-orze> porque ubuntu es el que xafó el grub de fedora
<cat-orze> ahora solo puedo entrar en ubuntu, si se puede hacer algo tendre que hacerlo desde el, supongo
<guampa> ah ya veo o kok
<guampa> abri una terminal cat-orze
<cat-orze> ya
<guampa> sudo update-grub
<guampa> y pasa por pastebin lo que dice
<cat-orze> !pastebine
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pastebine'.
<cat-orze> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cat-orze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302377/
<cat-orze> ya está
<guampa> ok
<buenaventura> usas lvm para Fedora?
<cat-orze> mmm, ek que?
<buenaventura> en qué partición tienes Fedora?
<cat-orze> en sda2
<buenaventura> ahí tienes el /boot de Fedora?
<cat-orze> no estoy seguro, pero ahi lo instalé
<buenaventura> has verificado si sigue ahí?
<cat-orze> si, creo que si
<cat-orze> pero he perdido el web de donde saque los comandos
<buenaventura> abre sda2 y mira si sigue ahí
<buenaventura> por las dudas
<buenaventura> si update-grub2 no te lo reconoce, debemos agregar las entradas manualmente
<cat-orze> me dio error un Rescatux viejo que tengo al restaurar el grub de fedora (por si sirve de ayuda)
<cat-orze> /dev/sda2       209926144   419641343   104857600   83  Linux
<buenaventura> accede al dispositivo y mira si Fedora sigue allí
<buenaventura> sobre todo, si tienes los ficheros necesarios en /boot
<cat-orze> carpeta grub o grub2?
<cat-orze> hay un fichero llamado vmlinuz-3.6.2-4.fc17.x86_64
<cat-orze> creo que ese sera el bueno
<buenaventura> ok, está bien entonces
<buenaventura> tenías todo en la misma partición?
<cat-orze> no
<cat-orze> he particiodado el disco
<cat-orze> tengo que salir, en media hora vuelvo (es urgente)
<cat-orze> vale, falsa alarma (menos mal) sigo aqui
<cat-orze> buenaventura aparte de efdisk -l, no hay otro comando que te da info más dettallada?
<buenaventura> no es necesario
<buenaventura> parece ser que la partición está
<buenaventura> a lo que me refería, es si Fedora lo tenías instalado todo en la misma partición
<cat-orze> mira: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302397/
<guampa> pues es un beefy miracle, que has hecho entre los dos sudo update-grub que ahora lo encontro?
<guampa> cat-orze:
<buenaventura> ha montado sda2
<buenaventura> eso es lo diferente
<guampa> o sea que nada mas tienen que estar montadas las particiones con los kerneles para que los agarre?
<buenaventura> parece ser..
<buenaventura> yo creía que no era necesario
<guampa> raro, aca en debian me toma la particion de gentoo y no esta montada
<buenaventura> y te agrega gentoo al grub?
<buenaventura> usas initramfs?
<guampa> en debian si, en gentoo no todavia creo
<guampa> igual el comando que puse fue os-prober
<guampa> no update-grub
<buenaventura> yo estoy con grub legacy en una máquina, y con extlinux en la otra...
<guampa> pero eso es lo que usa update-grub para detectar
<guampa> extlinux es de los de SYSLINUX ?
<buenaventura> sí
<buenaventura> para meterlo en el mbr le haces cat a un .bin y lo rediriges al disco =)
<buenaventura> bien rústico
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> eso rula
<buenaventura> tengo que hacer el upgrade a grub2
<Vero2> hola buen dia
<Vero2> guampa no llegó
<Vero2> buenaventura:  tu ayer hablaste del mal estado de mi disco o recuerdo mal?
<buenaventura> guampa se fue recién
<buenaventura> no seguí en detalle el problema Vero2
<buenaventura> pero creo recordar que la recomendación final fue: reinstala
<Vero2> si pero antes guampa me sugirió que viera con SMART
<buenaventura> smartctl -x /dev/sda
<buenaventura> qué te tira?
<Vero2> lo puedo pasar por paste porque es largo
<Vero2> lo verías?
<buenaventura> haz el paste
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> buenaventura: no sé si el comando que le metí es suficiente para evaluar
<Vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302465/
<Vero2> mientras voy a pasarlo con el comando que pusiste
<buenaventura> no es un disco nuevo
<Vero2> no es nuevo
<Vero2> acá está con tu comando
<Vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302484/
<buenaventura> para tener un informe detallado, deberías ejecutar smartctl --test=long /dev/sda y esperar que concluya para ver las estadísticas
<buenaventura> si quieres, haz un short primero y luego consulta el estado
<Vero2> mira que yo no entiendo nada sobre el estado
<Vero2> haré lo que dices
<buenaventura> llevará tiempo
<Vero2> tu te vas? porque yo estoy dispuesta a saber que pasa de una vez
<buenaventura> lamentablemente, debo estar 8 horas más aquí en la oficina
<Vero2> ah estás en la oficina
<Vero2> bueno si no puedes atenderme no me ofendo
<Vero2> lamentablemente dependo de los que saben mas...
<Vero2> bueno igual te paso un paste sobre  el comando que me diste , que no entiendo
<Vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302500/
<buenaventura> dice que tenés que esperar 33 minutos
<buenaventura> para que termine el test
<buenaventura> y te da un horario estimado
<buenaventura> Test will complete after Wed Oct 24 11:01:38 2012
<buenaventura> sdb es el disco que falla, no?
<Vero2> si ok eso lo entiendo pero despues sale el promt
<buenaventura> sí, eso corre en segundo plano
<Vero2> y como me entero?
<buenaventura> ahí te dijo cuándo va a terminar
<buenaventura> pero si vuelves a lanzar smartctl --test=long /dev/sdb
<buenaventura> te dirá el porcentaje que lleva
<Vero2> si pero con qué comando "llamo" al programa para ver el resultado
<Vero2> sdb es el que falla
<Vero2> y es donde está Ubuntu en la partición /
<buenaventura> cuando finalice, vuelves a hacer el -x o el --all
<Vero2> ah ok
<buenaventura> y tendrá datos actualizados
<Vero2> ok gracias
<Vero2> a simple vista, ves muchas anormalidades, como para decir que el disco no vá más?
<palmagro> (j #cultureplex
<Vero2> buenaventura: lancé smartctl --test=long /dev/sdb y me sigue diciendo los 33 minutos de espera
<xeon4> buenas tardes
<Vero2> hola
<buenaventura> espera Vero2
<Vero2> ok
<buenaventura> smartctl -x /dev/sda | grep remaining
<Vero2> gracias
<xeon4> pregunta: tengo un ubuntu que comparte la conexión de internet a la intranet. pero no puedo acceder desde ese mismo equipo a internet ni que se ejecuten las reglas iptables que sí funcionaban antes con el 10.04
<xeon4> alguna sugerencia ?
<Vero2> buenaventura: me dice 70% remaining. Entonces no puede tardar solamente 33 minutos como informa
<Vero2> xeon4:  yo lamentablemente no puedo ayudarte
<xeon4> Vero2: se agradece incluso que no me puedas ayudar :D la intención es cosa buena
<Vero2> :-D
<SadlyMistaken> porfavor me ayuda alguien con Java y Firefox, es que no paro de hacer lo de las guias y no funciona
<SadlyMistaken> pleaseee ayuda por favor.
<Vero2> SadlyMistaken:  qué guías?
<SadlyMistaken> pues la de ubuntu para instalar java
<SadlyMistaken> esa de guia-ubuntu.org
<Vero2> buscaste en Synaptic por java?
<SadlyMistaken> si yo lo tengo instalado en ubuntu, lo que pasa es que no lo reconoce firefox.
<SadlyMistaken> vamos, se que está instalado por que en el Centro de Software aparece instalado
<Vero2> Fijate en Complementos de Firefox a ver qué tiene
<SadlyMistaken> pues segun la guia he puesto lo de .mozilla/plugins/ y el archivo que me piden
<SadlyMistaken> pero en "COmplementos" del firefox no hay nada de Java
<xeon4> por si le sirve a alguien. era el dns...
<xeon4> SadlyMistaken: es una extensión, no un complemento
<SadlyMistaken> quiero decir que si busco Java, no hay nada oficial que sea el plugin de Java para usarlo.
<Vero2> SadlyMistaken:  espera que me fijo en mi Firefox
<SadlyMistaken> si porfa Vero2
<SadlyMistaken> al buscar me salen 4 extensiones en el buscador, pero cual es?
<SadlyMistaken> QuikJava 1.8, JavaScript Debugger, Javascritp deobfuscator, Java COnsole 5.0.12
<xeon4> SadlyMistaken: estás mirando complementos. mira en extensiones
<SadlyMistaken> que es Extensiones...
<SadlyMistaken> el buscador busca todos a la vez.
<SadlyMistaken> el buscador busca "extensiones" "plugins" y "complementos" a la vez.
<xeon4> vete al menu extensiones, cuando abras la ventana, pincha en el menu extensiones de la izquierda
<xeon4> mira ver si tienes activado el java quick starter 1.0
<SadlyMistaken> xeon4: ese no aparece en la lista de EXTENSIONEs
<xeon4> espera que estaba viendo el firefox en el windos ! disculpa... muchas ventanas abiertas
<xeon4> espera
<SadlyMistaken> y sin embargo si hice lo de: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<SadlyMistaken> Vero2 tu como lo tienes?
<SadlyMistaken> xeon4: supongo que windows será diferente.
<xeon4> acabo de encontrar para el java 6 lo siguiente:
<xeon4> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plgin sun-java6-fonts
<xeon4> que será cosa de actualizar al 7
<SadlyMistaken> ya
<SadlyMistaken> si yo instalado lo tengo
<SadlyMistaken> lo que pasa que lo que dicen para que firefox lo detecte, no funciona.
<SadlyMistaken> ni para el 6 ni para el 7
<xeon4> dice el link que después hay que reiniciar el firefox
<Vero2> SadlyMistaken:  a ver si este enlace te sirve
<Vero2> http://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/usar-el-plugin-de-java-para-ver-contenido-interact?esab=b&s=instalar+Java&r=0&as=s
<SadlyMistaken> veamos
<SadlyMistaken> Vero2: eso serviría si acaso el PLUGIN estuviese listado, pero es que no lo lista..
<xeon4> bueno, voy a reiniciar... gracias a todos !
<SadlyMistaken> puedes ir a tu carpeta .mozilla/plugins/ y decirme que tienes dentro, por favor?
<SadlyMistaken> xeon4: ta luego majouuu
<xeon4> :)
<Vero2> SadlyMistaken:  tengo un problema con mi disco y estoy desde LiveCD
<Vero2> y medio enloquecida
<SadlyMistaken> ?¬?¬ y en el live cd tienes instalado el java?PRIVMSG #Ubuntu-es :wooooow!!!
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, mil gracias Vero2, creo que tu problema es más grave que el mío. Mil gracias.
<Vero2> lamento
<cat-orze> me perdido, sigo la guia http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB y llego a 'Ahora monta el resto de los dispositivos' y ya no lo entiendo
<Vero2> buenaventura:  acá está el nuevo informe, dime cómo ves el disco y no te molesto mas
<Vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302594/
<xeon-5> hola de nuevo
<Vero2> xeon-5:  hola
<Vero2> guampa me dejó colgada...
<xeon-5> reiniciando otra vez...
<Christian-Staff> Buenas hay algun comando , o algun proceso distinto para diferenciar un sistema live the uno instalado?
<Christian-Staff> o algun fichero especial o algo
<Christian-Staff> el objetivo es poner un script de bienvenida, pero que no sale en el live
<Vero2> buenaventura:  disculpa, pudiste ver el último paste?
<cat-orze> re-hola. Agradecer a los que intentaron ayudarme, después de toquiñar bastante, ahora Fedora me aparece 3 veces en el grub xDD
<cat-orze> Me sirve, porque es una solución solo para salir del paso, en cuanto encuentre una gráfica compatible formateo el pc
<dominuskernel> nas a todos
<cat-orze> y dicho sea de paso, me pueden recomendar alguna gráfica barata?
<hashashin> nas
<Vero2> guampa me fallaste :-)
<guampa> jajajaja
<Vero2> estoy aquí desesperada desde las 10 de la mattina
<guampa> como se que nadie mas se anima
<Vero2> bueno, buenaventura  se animó pero está en la oficina
<guampa> desalmados, nadie la ayudo
<Vero2> casi nadie
<guampa> me conecte a la mañana, pero se me corto la luz
<guampa> recien vuelve
<Vero2> uh
<Vero2> estos de Edenor o Edesur o quien sea
<Vero2> guampa
<guampa> si, no se quien sera pero buuu ellos
<guampa> what
<Vero2> ejecuté SMART
<Vero2> con un comando que me dió buenaventura
<Vero2> tengo el paste
<guampa> aver?
<Vero2> podés decirme cómo ves el bendito disco, please
<guampa> si dale
<Vero2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302594/
<guampa> ya te confirmo pero me parece que es como te decia
<guampa> esta por morir
<Vero2> hm
<guampa> deja que lea bien la tabla valores, esto que te digo es por los errores que tiene en el registro
<Vero2> ok
<Vero2> ya vuelvo
<Vero2> estoy
<guampa> no, la tabla de valores esta bien
<guampa> marca que tuvo un problema de temperatura en algun momento nomas
<guampa> pero todo lo demas esta bien
<Vero2> que bueno
<Vero2> por lo menos eso
<Vero2> si hubo un momento en que tuve que cambiar la fuente
<Vero2> ahora, estuve viendo lo que hay en /home
<Vero2> .mozilla y .thunderbird están ilegibles
<guampa> eso si, marca que hay un error irrecuperable en un sector, varias veces
<guampa> ese sector debe estar dañado
<Vero2> pero cuando haces fsck no se encarga de trasladar los archivos a algun sector bueno o recuerdo mal
<guampa> fsck no marca sectores defectuosos del disco
<guampa> nomas recupera las cosas a nivel logico, en lo que es el sistema de archivos
<mamavi03> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<mamavi03> :-*ç
<Vero2> querés decir que puede escribir en sectores defectuosos?
<guampa> si, pero igual se puede decir al kernel linux que no use ese sector
<guampa> y ahi fsck o cualquier otra cosa, que en ultima instancia termina usando el kernel, tampoco usara ese sector
<Vero2> ah entonces si llego a reinstalar(cosa que no me convence) o instalar Quetzal, previamente hay que indicarle éso al kernel?
<Vero2> y hablando de Ubuntu 12.10, sale el 28 o algo así?
<guampa> habria que hacerlo si, igualmente un disco que tiene sectores defectuosos en mi experiencia hay que desconfiar y en lo posible reemplazarlo
<guampa> por mas que todo lo demas indique bien
<Vero2> bueno, otra vez en el subsuelo :-(
<guampa> pero por ahora podes usarlo, es mas, si se puede identificar en donde esta hasta podrias particionar de una manera que quede fuera de cualquier particion
<guampa> por lo menos hasta que lo cambies es una semi-solucion
<guampa> 12.10 ya salio
<Vero2> capaz que está justo en el medio...
<Vero2> cuando, sabés?
<Vero2> porque era hoy o unos días mas
<Vero2> no recuerdo
<guampa> salio el viernes pasado creo
<guampa> o jueves
<Vero2> igual, dicen que conviene esperar un poco para instalar. Vos qué opinás?
<guampa> si, esta bueno no instalar las cosas ni bien salen asi los que salen corriendo a instalarlo encuentran errores, se arreglan unos cuantos
<guampa> y ahi uno va y instala y le suele funcionar mejor
<Vero2> ok
<AlexLikeRock> q hay con gnome 3 ?
<guampa> que hay con eso?
<Vero2> ahora, ya que vos estás con computadoras. Qué marca de rígido recomendás, de cuantos Gb y en qué precios están?
<AlexLikeRock> opps error mio
<Vero2> Yo tengo una P4 con 2Gb de Ram y 3.06 Mhz
<AlexLikeRock> segate, toshiba, samsumg
<guampa> seagate o western digital, depende la epoca
<guampa> ambos hacen algunos modelos buenos y otros malos
<Vero2> seagate es mi otro disco y Western es el que anda fallando
<AlexLikeRock> weter digital ,  ya no se llama asi
<AlexLikeRock> aho ra se llamaga  "segate"
<Vero2> cómo compraron WD?
<guampa> y si puede ser
<Vero2> no sé eh porque el otro día entre en la página de WD
<guampa> no ando siguiendo pero creo que algo habia escuchado si
<AlexLikeRock> wD se renombre ase mas de un año
<Vero2> no te entiendo Alex
<guampa> en wikipedia dice que siguen y cotizan en NASDAQ a lo loco
<guampa> no creo que los haya comprado seagate
<guampa> como sea, esas son las dos marcas que puntean
<Vero2> guampa, con las especificaciones que te di de mi máquina qué me recomendás?
<guampa> un disco de 500G va a andar bien, o dos de 300
<guampa> si compras dos podes ponerlos en raid y tenes redundancia, cosa que si uno se rompe el otro sigue andando
<Vero2> muy complicado...
<guampa> pero seria un poco mas complejo el setup
<guampa> sino simplemente compra uno bueno, de 500G
<Vero2> tenes idea cuanto puede salir?
<guampa> pasate a -cafe Vero2
<AlexLikeRock> (pedon) Wester Digital se renombro ace mas de un año
<Vero2> ok
<AlexLikeRock> (perdon) Wester Digital se renombro ace mas de un año
<AlexLikeRock> vero2 claro q no es complicado eso ;-)
<morfeo> Como sincronizo el calendario de Kontact con el de google?
<Vero2> guampa estás?
<infostar> hola atodos
<infostar> saludos desde Sevilla españa????
<MrTulias> Buenas
<AlexLikeRock> buenas mrtulias
<AlexLikeRock> hola infostar
<infostar> jolas
<infostar> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<infostar> he montado un mail server es visible tanto en la red local como en internet
<infostar> los usuarios externos configuran smtp y pop con mail.dominio.com
<infostar> los usuarios locales no pueden han de poner la ip del servidor local
<infostar> alguana forma de arreglar eso sabiendo que no puedo tocar las dns de los clientes???
<infostar> uso shorewall, no se si es posible hacer algo para eso
<seigor-35> Hola, acabo de instalar U12.01 386 y todo va normal, execto que no puedo instalar gnome-boxes, no lo encuentro en los repositorios, tengo activados los universe y restricte y de server estoy usando el principal...
<seigor-35> alguna idea de por que no puedo instalar gnome-boxes en u12.10
<seigor-35> Hola, acabo de instalar U12.01 386 y todo va normal, execto que no puedo instalar gnome-boxes, no lo encuentro en los repositorios, tengo activados los universe y restricte y de server estoy usando el principal...
<seigor-35> alguna idea de por que no puedo instalar gnome-boxes en u12.10
<Monkey_> o/
<viperhoot> \o
<Monkey_> Encontre un blog interesante acerca de bootear distro desde disco duro. :D
<Monkey_> http://blog.desdelinux.net/bootear-un-iso-desde-el-disco-duro-usando-grub2/
<Monkey_> Alabame! XD
<viperhoot> había leido algo hace tiempo sobre eso
<viperhoot> pero tampoco es tan malo bootear desde el cd :P
<Monkey_> la intension de demostrar que depender de disco duro, es mejor que comprar un cd o dvd :D
<viperhoot> ah bueno, eso si
<Monkey_> Nos falta por descubrir lo que puede hacer linux.
<buenaventura> !ot | Monkey_
<kubot> Monkey_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Rekenoak> hola a todos
<Rekenoak> alguien sabe como instalar el grub en una sola partición sin q sea en el mbr?
<Rekenoak> gracias
<GridCube> Rekenoak, hay muchos tutoriales para eso en internet
<GridCube> https://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=instalar+grub+en+una+particion+distinta
<Rekenoak> es posible GridCube, que con esa solución, el grub Si que se instale en el mbr, verdad?
<GridCube> Rekenoak, porque? si vos le decis a grub que se instale en otra particion se instala en otra particion, un programa en linux nunca va a hacer algo contrario a lo que le digas que haga
<GridCube> si dejas que use los defaults usara los defaults. pero si le decis que queres va a hacer eso
<Rekenoak> entiendo...
<Rekenoak> tu crees que eso es lo mismo que cuando hago una instalación nueva, elegir que el arranque se instale en la de linux o en otra que sea /boot?
<Xavier89> hola amigos, como hago para que grub botee /dev/sdb ?
<GridCube> Rekenoak, si, cuando instalas podes decidir donde queres que grub valla
<GridCube> Xavier89, que hay en /dev/sdb?
<Xavier89> tengo otro disco sata
<Xavier89> pero me gustaria configurar el grub para no tener que cambiar el boteo desde la bios
<Xavier89> Por favor alguien me ayuda
<guampa> Xavier89: como es el tema?
<Xavier89> no tengo audio
<Xavier89> tengo un mother asus
<Xavier89> me dijieron que tenia que instalar alsa
<Xavier89> como funciona eso?
<guampa> y eso que tiene que ver con el grub?
<Xavier89> no nada
<guampa> alsa viene instalado siempre
<guampa> te aparece el control de volumen?
<Xavier89> si abro el mezclador
<Xavier89> y me dice tarjeta de sonido: playback audio interno estereo analogico
<Xavier89> ya esta
<Xavier89> gracias
<guampa> ok
<Xavier89> y con el grub como hago para iniciar otro disco?
<guampa> Xavier89, abri una terminal y pone este comando: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Xavier89> peor me escribe el mbr del otro disco?
<hashashin> nas
<Vianstak> hashashin==> wenas
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-25
<Rekenoak> hola a todos
<Rekenoak> alguien sabe como instalar el grub a través de consola para conseguir instalarlo en una partición única. Es decir que no afecte al mbr?
<battlefield3> hola
<battlefield3> amigos ayuda
<chilicuil> hola battlefield3 o/
<battlefield3> chilicuil,
<battlefield3> abrí un link con y me publicó mucho spam
<battlefield3> y no puedo chatear en facebbok
<battlefield3> facebook, perdón
<chilicuil> amm, has probado reiniciando el navegador?
<battlefield3> chilicuil,  reinicié el pc
<battlefield3> se supone que a linux no le entran virus ¿porqué es?
<chilicuil> battlefield3: entonces despues de reiniciar ya puedes navegar y chatear en fb?
<battlefield3> chilicuil,
<battlefield3> esa cosa
<battlefield3> me está enviando spam de nuevo, ¿qué hago?
<chilicuil> battlefield3: mm, prueba bloquear esa pagina con.., adblockplus
<battlefield3> ¿cual página?
<chilicuil> tambien te puede ayudar noscript
<chilicuil> la que te envia el spam
<battlefield3> chilicuil, ya lo descargo
<battlefield3> chilicuil, ¿como lo uso?
<chilicuil> battlefield3: solo agrega los sitios que te molestan a la lista negra, y listop =)
<battlefield3> ¿pongo "www.facebook.com" y ya?
<battlefield3> chilicuil,
<chilicuil> sip, agregalo a la lista negra de adblockplus
<maestrolinux> buenas .. tengo un error al montar dispositivos Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/eduardo' failed: Operation not supported alguno le paso
<maestrolinux> listo perdon ya lo arregle
<battlefield3> chilicuil,  me dice que es un complemento
<battlefield3> adblock, porque plus no sale
<chilicuil> battlefield3: sip, los dos son complementos que te ayudaran a luchar contra el spam, y los javascripts inecesarios
<battlefield3> pero solo encuentro adblock
<battlefield3> el plus no está en el centro de software
<chilicuil> no, no lo esta, por que es un complemento de firefox battlefield3, ubuntu no distribuye complementos de firefox, solo al navegador por si mismo
<Xavier89> alguien usa debian?
<battlefield3> chilicuil,  yo uso chrome como navegador
<battlefield3> ¿no importa?
<chilicuil> battlefield3: oh!, si, importa en el hecho de que uses plugins para chrome en lugar de para firefox, pero la mayoria de los plugins importantes de firefox, tambien funcionan en chrome
<chilicuil> Xavier89: aumm, lo usamos indirectamente, ubuntu esta basado en debian, tienes algun problema? =)
<Xavier89> si, en los repositorios me faltan los paquetes sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<Xavier89> mis repositorios son estos
<Xavier89>  http://paste.debian.net/203409/
<Xavier89> hoy es mi primer dia en linux
<Xavier89> :)
<battlefield3> chilicuil,  ¿no hay problema?
<chilicuil> oh, felicidades Xavier89 , reviso la lista
<Xavier89> Gracias!
<chilicuil> battlefield3: nop, el plugin funciona en todos los navegadores que lo soportan de la misma forma
<battlefield3> chilicuil,  muchas gracias
<Xavier89> battlefield3 tenes la ps3?
<Xavier89> chilicuil, la pudistes ver?
<chilicuil> Xavier89: sip, lo pude ver, y revise donde se encuentra el paquete sun-java6-jre en debian, y esta en non-free
<chilicuil> Xavier89: no se, si no lo puedes instalar, probaria cambiando el mirror
<chilicuil> y actualizando la lista de repositorios, $ sudo apt-get update
<Xavier89> sisi lo hago siempre
<Xavier89> pero no aparece
<Xavier89> :S
<battlefield3> chilicuil,  muchas gracias
<battlefield3> Xavier89,  uso xbox ¿ud.?
<Xavier89> ps3
<xangua> Xavier89: para soporte de debian están #debian y #debian-es
<karla> ola
<Spartako> LA actual distro de ubuntu me da 800 mb los CDs que tengo son 700 mb  puedo grabar en un DVD dos distribuciones de ubuntu la de 64 y 32 bits y botear de tal forma con el live CD y escoger cuaqluiera de las 2 ? incluso podria poner no se  la distro alternativa
<Spartako> toc toc
<Spartako> LA actual distro de ubuntu me da 800 mb los CDs que tengo son 700 mb  puedo grabar en un DVD dos distribuciones de ubuntu la de 64 y 32 bits y botear de tal forma con el live CD y escoger cuaqluiera de las 2 ? incluso podria poner no se  la distro alternativa
<Tiffon> mira unetbootin o similares igual te puede ser util para no utilizar cds/dvds
<cosaco> hola no se como instalar una handycam dcr-sr20 sony en ubuntu 11.04 ya que no la reconoce y necesito trabajar con ella alguno me podría ayudar por favor  yo tengo los driver en un dvd que trae por defecto la filmadora de vídeo  pero al parecer
<cosaco>  son para windows y ya solo tengo ubuntu instalado gracias por su atencion
<Spartako> Tiffon,  gracias
<Tiffon> no hay de que todo fuera esto xD
<Spartako> Tiffon,  recuerdo que cuando inicie usar ubuntu baje un dvd donde venian Ubuntu Edubuntu y en sus versiones 32 y 64 bits solo tenia que escoger la que yo queria instalar o correr en live y wuala!! se hacia  no se como hacer eso yo de forma manual...
<Spartako> ya que un DVD tiene 4 gigas ... y solo usare 800 mb .. me gustariatener un live cd con esas dos alternativas 32 y 64 bits  para en caso de compartir con alguien lo haga asi mismo tengo dos tipos de maquinas la de 64 bits con mi i7 y una hp de 32 bits ..
<Tiffon> sinceramente yo siempre tiro de isos y creo boot en pendrive o similares, no utilizo ni cds ni dvds
<Spartako> ok suponiendo que use un pendrive de 2 gigas que por ahi tengo .. hay forma de tner esas dos opciones para instalar o correr como LIve ??
<Tiffon> si no te entendi mal, creo que hay una forma de meter arranque con grub2 y que el mismo grub2 te permita arrancar dos isos que esten en el pendrive, aunque la verdad se tendría que mirar no lo tengo pormano
<cosaco> hola no se como instalar una handycam dcr-sr20 sony en ubuntu 11.04 ya que no la reconoce y necesito trabajar con ella alguno me podría ayudar por favor yo tengo los driver en un dvd que trae por defecto la filmadora de vídeo pero al parecer
<cosaco> 	cosaco	son para windows y ya solo tengo ubuntu instalado gracias por su atención
<julian> Hola gente: una preguntilla... Me conviene descargar la 12.10
<vitimiti> o/
<JoseCO> buenos dias
<JoseCO> tengo un problema con unity
<JoseCO> aveces parpadea si las cosas no se vizualizan
<JoseCO> se pone lento y pasa entre aplicaciones
<JoseCO> reinicie y dejo de pasar
<JoseCO> pero aveces pasa
<JoseCO> que podria ser
<julian> Hola gente: una preguntilla... Me conviene descargar la 12.10
<qwebirc48421> hola buen dia
<fzeta> bon día, qwebirc48421
<qwebirc48421> estoy tratando de levantar teamviewer como servicio, no que se ejecute despues del login, alguin sabe o lo probo?
<qwebirc48421> jajaja me puso este nik de mierda jajaj
<donc3> hola buenas,
<donc3> quisiera saber porque no me funciona bien la barra de notificaciones de gnome 3
<donc3> nadie me echa una mano?
<hashashin> nas
<Vero2> hola todos
<Vero2> guampa estás?
<Vero2> parece que no
<NeWGame> hola buenas necesito ayuda
<NeWGame> no consigo tener acceso a internet en el ubuntu server
<NeWGame> tengo 2 tarjetas configuradas una como bridge con el dhcp automatico y otra tarjeta interna en manual
<NeWGame> necesito salida a internet para instalar el firestarter
<carnau> ¿Qué reproductor multimedia me recomiendan que reproduzca archivos ts y tenga soporte para subtítulos, que no sea ni totem, ni vlc, ni mplayer?
<buenaventura> mplayer2
<juan__> Juan
<juan__> Hola
<nmid00> nmid00
<nmid00> hola
<juan__> Soy nuevo en esto.
<juan__> No se muy bien como funciona
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> guampa?
<Vero2> sigue sin estar
<juan__> ¿Te refieres a mi?
<Vero2> no, estoy buscando a guampa
<juan__> Perdón
<Vero2> no, no es nada
<Vero2> ?
<ramiro> hola
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> hasta luego
<guampa> Vero2:
<guampa> aca toy
<Vero2> hola guampa
<Vero2> tuve que salir porque no se veía lo que escribía
<guampa> como va?
<bbr_> hola, busco una solucion, estoy en un usuario normal, con privilegios restringidos. el tema esta cuando uso un terminal y quiero utilizar sudo. como estoy como user normal, no encuntro la forma de ejecutar sudo sin tener que ir al user con privilegios...
<buenaventura> eh?
<guampa> bbr_: sudo ES para tener privilegios
<guampa> lo que decis tiene escaso sentido
<bbr_> por ejemplo, quiero hacer esto y rahhh: bbr@egb:~$ /etc/init.d/minidlna start  touch: no se puede efectuar `touch' sobre «/var/log/minidlna.log»: Permiso denegado
<buenaventura> sudo service minidlna start
<guampa> primero lo que dice buenaventura, esa es la manera de iniciar servicios
<guampa> y despues que lo que mostras esta perfecto, significa que el modelo de seguridad esta funcionando correctamente
<bbr_> bbr@egb no tiene privilegios, al dar el pass, no lo acepta
<guampa> tenes que usar sudo para manejar servicios, sea via la utilidad "service" o para llamar directo a los scripts en /etc/init.d
<buenaventura> si tu usuario no está en el sudoers, no tienes nada que hacer
<buenaventura> ejecuta sudo -l para ver qué tienes permitido
<bbr_> pasa esto: bbr@egb:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/minidlna start
<bbr_> [sudo] password for bbr: Sorry, try again.
<buenaventura> estás poniendo mal la contraseña
<bbr_> a ver, mi user bbr tiene privilegios restringidos, no vale ningun pass... tengo que user el terminal como usuario con privilegios,
<guill> buenas noches
<buenaventura> buenas tardes
<guampa> bbr_: es TU password el que tenes que poner
<bbr_> mi pregunta es esa, como usar un terminal con privilegios estando con un usuario sin privilegios
<guampa> a traves del comando sudo
<guampa> sudo <comando privilegiado>
<buenaventura> su - usuario
<guampa> te va a preguntar por tu password
<bbr_> guampa: no vale, es mas el usuario bbr entra directo al encender el portatil
<buenaventura> te pedirá la contraseña del usuario
<buenaventura> su - usuario
<guampa> bbr_: que version de ubuntu usas?
<buenaventura> sabés la contraseña del usuario bbr_ ?
<bbr_> guampa: u12.04
<bbr_> bbr no tiene pass, entra directo al encender el ordenata
<buenaventura> debe tener password
<guampa> bbr_: igualmente tenes que haberle puesto password al momento de instalarlo
<bbr_> hay otro usuario con todos los privilegios, pero hay que entrar en el despues de iniciada la sesion de usuario sin privilegios
<guampa> bbr_: repito, igualmente tenes que haberle puesto password al momento de instalarlo
<bbr_> guampa: al instalar se uso otro. bbr se creo luego
<buenaventura> bbr_: no te entiendo nada, si quieres cambiar a otro usuario, usas su
<guampa> pues cual es el password del otro usuario, lo sabes?
<buenaventura> su - otrousuario
<buenaventura> punto
<bbr_> ahh vale.
<buenaventura> eso te pide la contraseña del usuario al que quieres cambiar
<guampa> bbr_: si sabes el pass del otro usuario podes simplemente cambiar al otro usuario como dice buenaventura
<guampa> ese otro usuario si puede usar sudo
<guampa> usa sudo para agregar tu usuario sin privilegios al grupo admin
<guampa> eso le permitira usar sudo directamente sin tener que cambiar al otro user antes
<buenaventura> pero deberías ponerle contraseña al usuario
<guampa> si
<guill> tengo un cortafuegos con iptables. quiero unir dos ordenadores externos (no internet sino externo a la red de dentro del cortafuegos) a todos los ordenadores internos. alguna sugerencia ? Gracias.
<guampa> guill: una vpn?
<guill> no, por ahora no :D
<guill> todo llegará (espero)
<guampa> esa fue una sugerencia
<guill> es una regla nat de iptables, pero no se que no hago bien
<guampa> si vos queres "unir" ordenadores externos a la red tenes que usar VPN
<guampa> sino es que estas queriendo hacer otra cosa
<guill> bueno, esto es así: un servidor ubuntu tiene un cortafuegos dentro MIRED y fuera ROJO. ROJO tiene un modem adsl, pero además varios ordenadores.
<guill> quiero conectar dos ordenadores de la red ROJO para que pueda ver la red MIRED, solo los dos equipos que especifique
<guampa> guill: no logro entender la topologia, a lo mejor encontras alguna manera de graficarla o explicarla mejor
<nmid00> guill estas intentado que se veand dos en subred diferentes?
<guill> exacto.
<nmid00> ok
<guill> dos redes, que tienen numeros distintos
<guill> unidas por un servidor con dos placas que las une a traves de iptables
<guampa> guill: usa routing
<guill> routing?
<guill> vaya no tiene bot :D
<guill> estaba acostumbrado a preguntar al bot así...
<guampa> si, esa parte de tcp/ip que es para que las computadoras en redes distintas se comuniquen
<guampa> en realidad es IP
<guill> el routing es el enmascaramiento de ip con iptables ? o es lo mismo o se puede hacer así ?
<guampa> guill: no necesitas mucho iptables, excepto para permitir el reenvio entre las dos interfases en la pc que une las redes
<guampa> pero eso solo si tenes restricciones en tu firewall
<guill> si, es por restricciones, por eso uso iptables
<guampa> y dependiendo de cuales restricciones. luego necesitas tambien habilitar el reenvio en el kernel, con un sysctl
<guill> vaya sysctl...
<guill> wikipedia...
<guampa> sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<guampa> o ponerlo directamente en /etc/sysctl.conf
<guill> si, eso ya lo puse :D
<guill> ya me sonaba familiar... caraja !
<guampa> !lengua guill
<kubot> guill: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<guampa> guill: en cada una de las redes, esta computadora que las une es el default gateway o es otro?
<guill> bueno, en españa dicho así no es una palabra gorda, sino como un "vaya hombre"
<buenaventura> de hecho, carajo tampoco es una mala palabra
<guampa> si hay muchas cosas que si te pones a hacer el analisis etimologico no son malas palabras
<guampa> sin embargo no son vocabulario adecuado
<buenaventura> guampa: debes usar -w o -q para setear un valor
<guampa> con = funciona =
<guampa> guill: en cada una de las redes, esta computadora que las une es el default gateway o es otro?
<guill> guampa: el servidor de la red interna-protegida si es la puerta por defecto, para salir a internet que es una máquina en la red RED
<buenaventura> estas páginas del man que no dicen las cosas como son... ¬¬
<guill> pero en la red externa RED no es la máquina por defecto
<guampa> buenaventura: si usas man en español te aconsejo que cambies a ingles, ya vi varias paginas incompletas en español
<buenaventura> no tengo el sistema en español guampa
<guampa> guill: ok, entonces en el gateway por defecto en RED tenes que agregar una ruta extra
<guill> bueno, supongo que era eso lo que estaba preguntando...
<guampa> bueno, agrega una ruta destino == la otra red, gateway == la maquina que une las redes
<guill> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o 192.168.1.1 -j MASQUERADE
<guampa> eso no es una ruta
<guill> vaya.
<guampa> aver
<guampa> el gateway de RED es una maquina linux?
<guill> no, es un modem adsl
<guill> y en RED tengo varios ordenadores, que quiero unos separar de la red interna con firewall
<nmid00> y donde esta el firewall
<guampa> si en el modem podes agregar rutas estaticas eso es lo que tenes que hacer
<guampa> y sino tenes que agregar una ruta estatica en cada maquina de RED
<guampa> la ruta estatica diria: "para llegar a la otra red, cuya direccion y mascara es tal, agarrar por este otro gateway en vez del default"
<nmid00> guampa tal vez si realiza un pequeño esquema de su red se resuelba mas rapido
<guampa> si eso es lo que le dije arriba
<guampa> en el caso de la otra red no necesitas la ruta estatica
<guampa> dado que el gateway ya sabe como llegar a RED
<guampa> porque esta conectado en forma directa a las dos redes
<guill> claro, eso es.
<guill> a ver, como puedo hacer un grafico y pegarlo por aquí ?
<guampa> imagebin.com
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> imagebin.org
<guill> venga lo estoy dibujando ya :D
<user_> kkk
<user_> hola
<user_> alguien me lee?
<user_> estoy conectado?
<guampa> si user_
<zcom>  /msg NickServ identify windowsXP
<zcom> hay no
<guampa> zcom: cambia tu password
<guampa> y pone los comandos en la ventana del servidor, no en los canales
<zcom> ya esta
<zcom> hecho
<zcom> gracias
<guill> YA TA !
<guill> http://imagebin.org/233255
<guill> guampa: ahí tienes el dibu de la red
<guill> guampa: en la red roja, está separado el modem adsl,
<guill> no se si se entiende bien
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahi lo miro
<guampa> guill: ok
<guampa> que numero de red y mascara son cada una?
<guill> la roja 172.16.1.0 y la verde 172.16.0.0
<guill> las dos 255.255.255.0
<guampa> guill: que OS corren las maquinas en roja?
<guill> de todo, mac win y ubuntu, mas otras cosas que se enganchan por wifi
<guill> pero solo quiero que se conecten dos máquinas. solo dos
<guampa> bueno..que OS corren esas dos?
<guill> las que quiero que se conecten son mac, y ubuntu.
<guampa> ok, en la mac adapta lo que te voy a pasar de ubuntu
<guill> ok
<guampa> que ip tiene la placa conectada a RED de la maquina que esta en las dos redes?
<guill> 172.16.1.20
<guampa> en la ubuntu, sudo ip r a 172.16.0.0/24 via 172.16.1.20
<guampa> ese comando si queres podes ponerlo para que quede permanente editando el archivo /etc/rc.local
<guampa> y poniendo el mismo comando sin sudo
<guampa> eso es todo
<guill> ok
<guill> gracias.
<guampa> en la maquina que conecta las dos redes, que config de iptables tenes?
<guill> pues lo he hecho a mano. con reglas que voy añadiendo.
<guampa> es un ubuntu?
<guill> estoy viendo fwbuider, pero no me entero nada...
<guill> si es en ubuntu
<guampa> a mano salen bien, si lo haces bien
<guill> si, lo que pretendía era hacerlo todo en iptables.
<guampa> guill: si queres pasame por pastebin la salida de iptables-save
<guampa> asi te digo como habilitar el reenvio entre las placas
<guampa> iptables-save | pastebinit
<guill> pastebinit qué es ?
<guampa> un comando que pega su entrada estandar en pastebin
<guampa> y te devuelve el url
<guill> y yo lo tengo ?
<guill> viene por defecto en ubuntu ?
<guampa> guill: proba, pone el comando en una consola y si falta te lo va a decir
<guampa> cualquier cosa lo instalas con: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<guill> paste.ubuntu.com/1305774/
<guill> caramba con tanta ventana :D
<juan__> Hola.
<juan__> Quiero meter tres archivos jpg como fondo de pantalla en la carpeta backgrounds. Pero el sistema no me deja. ¿Que tengo que hacer para lograrlo?
<mimecar> juan__, ¿tienes varios usuarios en tu sistema?
<juan__> no. Solo yo.
<juan__> Que yo sepa
<guampa> guill: tenes las policies de filter en ACCEPT, asi que no tenes que hacer nada
<mimecar> entonces copia las imágenes a la carpeta Imágenes de tu usuario
<guampa> guill: ese firewall esta muy complicado innecesariamente
<juan__> listo. Aunque no me deja hacerlo con copiar-pegar
<juan__> he tenido que arrastrarlas desde el escritorio
<mimecar> tiene que dejarte
<guill> si, creo que le tengo que hacer una limpieza profunda. en estos días le he puesto reglas redundantes e innecesarias...
<juan__> mediante "arrastre" si me deja. Pero con copiar-pegar No.
<juan__> Ya tengo el fondo de escritorio que quería. Lo que no entiendo es por que no me deja meterlo en la carpeta Backgrounds.
<mimecar> esa carpeta está fuera de tu carpeta de usuario?
<juan__> ¿Y que problema hay?
<juan__> SUpongo que será una carpeta de sistema.
<mimecar> juan__, el problema es que tu no tienes que escribir en las carpetas del sistema
<mimecar> y menos para copiar un fondo teniendo un solo usuario
<guill> bueno guampa y buenaventura , GRACIAS por todo.
<guill> voy a cenar.
<juan__> Solo es una foto. Tampoco estoy alterando nada.
<guill> me encanta el ubuntu... y su comunidad.
<guill> cierro.
<juan__> Bueno. Buscaré información en Google, y si no doy con el asunto, ya volveré. Muchas gracias de momento por la ayuda. Un saludo
<juan__> y hasta otro rato.
<juan__> Bye.
<mimecar> juan__, para copiar una imagen hazlo en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> se puede copiar en las carpetas del sistema, pero para una imagen es mala idea
<rocio_> no me puedo conectar por wifi en 12.10
<rocio_> recien lo instale
<omikron4> rocio_: cual es tu tarjeta de wifi.. broadcom?
<rocio_> no se
<omikron4> abre un terminal
<omikron4> y pon dmesg
<rocio_> ya esta
<omikron4> deberas buscar.. donde pone firmware no encontrado o algo parecido
<omikron4> o mejor en el mismo terminal ponlo asi.. dmesg | grep firmware
<rocio_> sale no se encontro la orden
<omikron4> rocio_: algo pusiste mal pues no puede fallar ese comando... solo que si no hace nada es que no aparecera la palabra firmware
<rocio_> esta es la maquina
<rocio_> http://www.redadictos.com/2008/12/13/notebook-msi-vr603/
<omikron4> ponle el raton por encima y selecciona esto.. dmesg | grep firmware luego lo pegas en el terminal
<guampa> yo tengo esa notebook
<guampa> con ubuntu anda bien, al menos en 10.10
<rocio_> guampa como hiciste para conectarte con wifi?
<guampa> nada, anduvo sin problemas
<guampa> pero no se en los ubuntus nuevos
<rocio_> 12.10 lo instale hoy
<guampa> no le he puesto 12.10
<guampa> aver deja ver que la prendo
<guampa> estoy en el desktop
<tkw_one_malo> en window con aero hay un efecto que organiza las ventanas en forma de escalera y puede escojer una de ellas avanzando hacia atra o hacia adelante.... en ubuntu compiz existe ese efecto y como se llama?
<guampa> tkw_one_malo: ese efecto es el cambiador shift, con el modo cover en apariencia
<guampa> rocio_: le has encendido el wifi con los botones esos brillantes que tiene la notebook?
<tkw_one_malo> gracias... no sabia si existia ....
<rocio_> alguien sabe que puedo hacer para conectarme por wifi en 12.10
<guampa> rocio_: le has encendido el wifi con los botones esos brillantes que tiene la notebook?
<omikron4> rocio_: parece que es un atheros ath5k
<guampa> atheros AR5001, si
<guampa> aca con prenderla la reconoce solo
<rocio_> que botones?
<guampa> kernel 2.6.35-31-generic
<guampa> esos azules
<guampa> que estan abajo de la pantalla
<omikron4> si no te funciona y no encuentras solucion mejor seria instalar ndiswrapper y utilizar el driver de windows
<guampa> pero es que tiene que andar
<guampa> si un kernel de hace 2 años lo levanta
<omikron4> guampa: pero igual ubuntu ha pasado de esta placa, jeje
<guampa> las ath5k funcionan mal a veces?
<omikron4> asi que lo mejor por si no esta en el kernel es bajarse los de compat wireless
<rocio_> de donde lo descargo?
<guampa> primero fijate si te lo detecta
<omikron4> mira a ver si con lspci | grep ath5k
<guampa> grep atheros
<omikron4> a ver si te detecta el modulo
<rocio_> la primer luz azul de la izquierda y la cuarta estan prendidas y la segunda titila
<omikron4> o eso mismo que dice guampa
<guampa> eso lsmod
<guampa> rocio_: fijate que hay una que dice "P1"
<guampa> la de al lado de esa, P1 es la ultima a la derecha
<guampa> cuando la luz de al lado de P1 esta apagada es que esta apagada la placa
<guampa> hay que apretar ahi entonces, y se prende
<rocio_> no hace nada mas que en el irc un +-
<guampa> abri un terminal
<rocio_> ya esta
<guampa> escribi sin errores esto: lspci | grep Atheros
<guampa> y dale enter
<guampa> si te sale una linea que dice "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. blablabla"
<guampa> es que te detecta la placa
<rocio_> no hizo nada
<guampa> pone
<guampa> sudo modprobe ath5k
<rocio_> si
<guampa> te va a pedir tu contraseña
<rocio_> no hizo nada
<guampa> volve a poner ahora: lspci | grep Atheros
<guampa> en los ubuntu nuevos con unity, el network manager se maneja igual que antes?
<rocio_> eth...: Atheros comuni.... inc. ar242x / ar542xwireles s network adapter (pci-express) (rev 01)
<rocio_> esto salio guampa
<guampa> bien
<guampa> ahi esta la placa andando
<rocio_> tendria que conectar ahi?
<guampa> eso es porque al poner "sudo modprobe ath5k" activaste el controlador de la placa
<omikron4> guampa: yo quite el network manager.. me iba fatal.. asi que me decidi por wlcd y ya se acabaron los problemas
<guampa> rocio_: espera, antes hace una modificacion para que te cargue el controlador automaticamente en el arranque
<rocio_> ok grachias, estamos en contacto guampa
<rocio_> ok
<rocio_> dale
<guampa> tenes que hacer un cambio
<rocio_> si, dale
<guampa> pone: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<rocio_> cierro la terminal? guampa
<rocio_> ok
<guampa> ahi mismo en la terminal
<guampa> te va a abrir un editor de texto
<guampa> en una linea sola, si es necesario hace una nueva, pone: ath5k
<guampa> luego cerras el editor de texto y guardas los cambios
<guampa> y ahi podes cerrar la terminal
<rocio_> no abrio el editor
<guampa> por ahi te esta pidiendo password
<rocio_> me pidio la contraseña y volvio a la terminal
<guampa> ok
<guampa> en vez de gksudo usa sudo:
<guampa> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<rocio_> ya esta, guardo y cierro?
<guampa> si
<rocio_> ok
<rocio_> me desconecto por cable a ver que pasa
<guampa> ok
<rocio_> ni el icono sale y al abrir redes por herramientas wifi esta como modo avion y no disponible
<rocio_> la reinicio?
<guampa> no, espera que me fijo como es el administrador de redes ahi
<rocio_> ok
<guampa> fijate al lado o cerca del control de volumen
<rocio_> si
<guampa> puede tener un icono que son como dos flechas una para arriba una para abajo
<rocio_> si
<guampa> como sea, cuando le haces click derecho, tiene que mostrar un menu "activar red" "activar red inalambrica"
<guampa> fijate si esta chequeado "activar red inalambrica"
<JuanM> buenas
<guampa> buenas JuanM
<rocio_> hace nada
<JuanM> una consulta puedo correr vnc por el puerto 80?
<guampa> rocio_: ok, proba reiniciando
<rocio_> ok
<guampa> JuanM: eso no va a hacer que se pueda ver desde un browser eh
<guampa> podes redireccionar el 5900 al 80, pero igual vas a necesitar un cliente vnc
<JuanM> nono el vnc normal pero por el puerto 80
<guampa> si, necesitas una regla de iptables
<guampa> por que interfaz van a llegar las conexiones al vnc? eth0?
<JuanM> no, la idea es no tener que tocar ningun router
<guampa> esto es en la misma maquina
<guampa> no en un router
<JuanM> pero la maquina a la que me quiero conectar esta atras de un router!
<guampa> y?
<JuanM> que si no tengo abierto el puerto 5900 en el router no paso
<guampa> el router reenvia el puerto 80 al 80 de la maquina verdad?
<guampa> si no tenes ningun reenvio en el router como pensas acceder la maquina a traves de el?
<JuanM> haaaaaa ya entendi tenes razon no voy a poder si o si tengo que redirecionar...
<guampa> claro
<JuanM> no me va a funcionar
<JuanM> porque probe teamviewer que no tengo que abrir puerto. pero no puedo hacer que que se lebante como servicio. o sea se despierta despues del login si cierro sesion se sale. vusque en internet y me parece q no se puede
<guampa> no se como funciona teamviewer nunca lo use
<JuanM> yo tampoco. siempre use sh o vnc es este caso se me complico.
<rocio_> guampa, me reconoce la red pero no conecta
<guampa> con otro sistema operativo podes conectar a esa red?
<guampa> con windows por ejemplo has podido conectar a esa red?
<rocio_> no puedo instalar windows por que no me lo toma pero antes de cambiar el vista por el 7 andaba
<rocio_> y ahora lo unico que me deja instalar son linux
<guampa> tira algun error?
<rocio_> no
<rocio_> me fije en el google y encontre esto que lo instale
<rocio_> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common & ndisgtk
<guampa> eso no es necesario, ya con el ath5k funciona
<guampa> ndiswrapper es otro driver que se usa cuando el nativo no funciona
<rocio_> lo saco?
<guampa> te recomiendo que lo desinstales, probablemente estorbe mas que ayudar
<rocio_> como?
<guampa> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common & ndisgtk
<guampa> perdon
<rocio_> ok
<guampa> sin el "& ndisgtk" al final
<guampa> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-26
<guampa> rocio_, en la terminal pone: iwconfig wlan0 | pastebinit
<guampa> y pasame el link que te devuelve
<rocio_> me sale, el prog... past... puede encontrarce en los siguientes paquetes y me pide instalarlo
<guampa> instalalo como te dice
<rocio_> ahora vuelvo a poner lo de antes?
<guampa> si
<guampa> iwconfig wlan0 | pastebinit
<guampa> podes volver a comandos que ya tipeaste con la tecla "flecha arriba"
<rocio_> http://pasteubuntu.com/1306160/
<guampa> ok
<rocio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306160
<rocio_> faltaba el punto entre paste y ubuntu
<guampa> si me di cuenta
<rocio_> ok
<guampa> la verdad que no se, salvo que este apagada pero creo que no te mostraria la red ni siquiera
<guampa> si fuera si
<guampa> *asi
<guampa> verifica cualquier cosa nuevamente, otra manera de identificar el boton es
<rocio_> y la tengo que usar con cable?
<guampa> tenes el boton/luz de la webcam, al lado hacia la derecha el de bluetooth, y el que le sigue a la derecha la placa wifi
<guampa> tiene que estar prendido
<rocio_> n o pasa nada
<guampa> entonces no se, pero la placa te la detecta bien eso si
<guampa> es algo que tiene que ver con esa red
<kernel_> saludos trolos
<kernel_> como instalo el xchat-xsys plugin en 12.10?
<rocio_> si instalo el radar wifi?
<guampa> !lengua kernel_
<kubot> kernel_: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<guampa> rocio_: eso no lo conozco, proba en otras redes wifi a ver que pasa
<rocio_> ok fue
<arielsanflo> hola
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda
<arielsanflo> tengo ubuntu con windows pero al momento de montar el disco donde esta windows me daq este error
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306194/
<guampa> arielsanflo: en el mensaje de error te dice lo que esta pasando y como solucionarlo
<guampa> intentaste alguna de las opciones que indica?
<nmid00> guampa , estaba biendo algunos temas de samba como recordaras y justo me encontre
<nmid00> que hay una charla (no se si tocaran temas del smb 4)
<nmid00> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam/CharlasIrc
<nmid00> paso la data, por si les interesa
<nmid00> si envias el mail te informan las de este año
<guampa> ta bueno, gracias nmid00. igualmente los links informativos preferible ponerlos en #ubuntu-es-cafe (en el futuro)
<nmid00> jajaja
<nmid00> pense que habia entrado hay
<guampa> :P
<nmid00> mis disculpas
<guampa> no hay problema che :)
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<rocio_> ayuda con la coneccion wifi de mi notebook
<rocio_> ya hice mil cosas y no logro conectarme por wifi
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<serg_> hola
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, saludos
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, como va todo?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: todo bien, hoy estuve en una conferencia de software libre =), como van los preparativos para el uds por alla?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, bien
<SergioMeneses> mañana viajo
<SergioMeneses> llego a dinamarca el sabado al medio dia
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: genial, espero que no se te vaya a olvidar nada y que disfrutes el viaje =)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, eso espero tambien
<chilicuil> y pues haber si cuando nos convirtamos en equipo oficial (ubuntu-mx) podemos organizar algo en cancun, no? xD, un uds en cancun no estaria nada mal
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, un ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> pero seria para el 2016
<chilicuil> tambien, no le vamos a hacer el feo SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> O_O!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, jejejej
<chilicuil> mejor un uds entonces
<SergioMeneses> 2013 en uruguay, 2014 en colombia, 2015 en peru y pues de hay en adelante no hay locaciones chilicuil
<SergioMeneses> aun esta libre
<chilicuil> ¬¬ eso es trampa
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, peru aun no confirma pero se postularon como tentativos
<chilicuil> apartan con mucha antelacion, y el equipo ubuntu-br?, seguro no han hablado con el
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, no es hablar... son los teams q quieran hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, por locacion el de colombia deberia ser el mas concurrido
<SergioMeneses> ya que es un buen pais para reunirnos.... le queda cerca a centro y sur america
<serg_> arg?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: debería ser una convocatoria a la vez, un año a la vez, con un concurso o algo, para que los teams tengan igualdad de condiciones, a ese paso, se podria apartar el ubuconlan hasta el 2020 facilmente y los nuevos teams que se vayan formando tendrian que esperar 10 años
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, entiendo tu punto
<SergioMeneses> y es comprensible
<chilicuil> en fin, espero que si no se hace asi, por lo menos me inviten =P
<SergioMeneses> pero la ubuconla fue idea de -ar -uy y -co
<SergioMeneses> y asi se esta desarrollando
<SergioMeneses> ya que son los teams mas grandes de latinoamerica
<chilicuil> esta bien SergioMeneses, solo digo que de esa forma se complica para las nuevos equipos
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ademas la logistica es enorme y pues un nuevo team con poca gente se podria ver algo corto de tiempo o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> pero seria bueno que asistieras a una de las reuniones de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> como representante de -mx
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: estaria =), ahorrare para mi boleto de avion
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> vente a la de colombia
<chilicuil> pues si para ese tiempo sigo en estos rollos, lo hare SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, jejeje
<qwebirc60946> holaaa
<qwebirc60946> holaaa
<rocio_> tengo una msi vr603 y no me puedo conectar a wifi con el 12.10
<rocio_> me puede ayudar alguien hace como dos dias que estoy probando de todo y no logro conectarme
<rocio_> hooolaaa!!!
<rocio_> ayuda con wifi
<lucas1_> hola alguien por alli
<lucas1_> quisiera que alguien me de luces sobre un programa de quemado o grabado de dvd en todo tipo ya sean de musica datos o videodvd
<lucas1_> tambien q soporte udf e iso
<lucas1_> para q sirva en 4 quemadoras a la vez
<chilicuil> has intentado con k3b lucas1_ ?
<lucas1_> chilicuil no soy nuevo en ubuntu tengo el 12.04
<lucas1_> pero estoy re feliz me detecto mis 4 quemadoras
<lucas1_> y 2 discos duros y otras cosas jajaa
<lucas1_> cmo instalo el k3b
<chilicuil> lucas1_: desde el centro de software, busca por 'k3b', te deberia aparecer una captura de la aplicacion, y un boton para instalarlo, le picas ahi y te lo instala, luego desde el 'dash' (el boton superior a la izquierda), buscas 'k3b' y lo ejecutas
<lucas1_> chilicuil jeje si
<chilicuil> me alegra que te haya funcionado ubuntu
<lucas1_> gracias di como jejeje
<lucas1_> cabal desde alli es q hace mucho cuando entraba todo era
<chilicuil> lucas1_: si quieres instalarlo por consola, puedes ejecutar $ sudo apt-get install k3b
<lucas1_> apt get install etc etc
<lucas1_> jaja
<lucas1_> chilicuil jeje ya lo estoy instalando gracias jeje
<chilicuil> claro, pero han seguido desarrollando front-ends para dpkg ;)
<lucas1_> chilicuil pues q nitido esta ahora ubuntu jeje gracias
<lucas1_> bueno y continuo
<lucas1_> q tanto hara k3b
<lucas1_> crear imagenes iso, grabar iso, grabar en las quemadoras, grabar datos audio dvdvideo y etc
<lucas1_> jeje
<chilicuil> en quemar un disco?, supongo que de la velocidad de tu quemadora, en instalarse?, no se, como 10 min, es un programa completo
<lucas1_> jaja
<lucas1_> ya llevo el 75 por cierto
<lucas1_> ciento
<chilicuil> lucas1_: sip, le han metido mucho trabajo
<lucas1_> jaja
<lucas1_> chilicuil nitido jaja
<lucas1_> permiteme al rato regreso jeje
<chilicuil> ok
<lucas1_> ya instalo jaja
<lucas1_> hablaria con mi novia pero no me contesto jajaa
<lucas1_> @chi
<lucas1_> @chilicuil
<lucas1_> bien parece q me funcionara
<lucas1_> ahora un programa para descargar musica en mp3
<chilicuil> lucas1_: genial, me alegra.., descargar musica?, desde youtube?, o desde redes peer to peer?
<lucas1_> ooo podria ser desde youtube
<lucas1_> podria con mozilla cierto
<lucas1_> yo acostumbraba usar atube
<lucas1_> para descargar el video o incluso convertir a mp3
<lucas1_> alguna solucion asi en ubuntu
<chilicuil> sip, youtube-dl
<lucas1_> siempre desde el gestor
<chilicuil> sip
<lucas1_> chilicuil listo estoy instalandolo jeje
<lucas1_> heeee
<lucas1_> como ...
<lucas1_> se usa
<lucas1_> youtube-dl
<chilicuil> $ youtube-dl "url_video"
<lucas1_> ummm jaja sorry es q vengo de ambiente grafico
<lucas1_> como q no muy me da el programa
<lucas1_> alguna otra opcion
<lucas1_> chilicuil y para convertirlo en mp3
<lucas1_> @chilicuil me sale este error ERROR: unable to download video
<chilicuil> lucas1_: oh, entonces esta desactualizado =(, tendras que instalarlo desde otro lugar, mmm, mejor deja ver si existe un programa similar con gui
<lucas1_> thanks chilicuil
<Lemuriano> lucas1: Downloadhelper from FF
<lucas1_> lemuriano si ese ya lo utilizo jeje se me habia olvidado ya que usaba mucho el atube
<lucas1_> jeje
<Guest20939> ayuda con mi coneccion wifi en el 12.10
<chilicuil> lucas1_: GYD - Graphical Youtube Downloader / http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyd/ , tambien estan las alternativas de Lemuriano
<Lemuriano> lucas1: Siempre he usado downloadhelper sin problemas con firefox o seamonkey
<Guest20939> no me reconoce la coecciones wifi
<lucas1_> chilicuil y lemuriano lo estoy haciendo con donwloaderhelper jeje
<lucas1_> nitido
<lucas1_> jeje me fallo la conversion a mp3
<lucas1_> pero ya puedo bajar videos alguna idea para convertirlos en mp3
<Lemuriano> lucas1: Con vlc conviertes a mp3, ogg ect.
<Guest20939> hay alguien en el irc que me pueda ayudar?
<lucas1_> hee nunca lo he hecho con vlc
<chilicuil> lo siento Guest20939, yo no puedo =(, tal vez tengas mas suerte en askubuntu.com, no olvides agregar los datos de tu equipo, como $ lspci | grep -i net
<Lemuriano> lucas1: En vlc vas a medio/convertir/añades el video ect
<Lemuriano> lucas1: Cuando te pida el archivo de destino debes incluir .mp3 o el deseado
<Lemuriano> lucas1: Bajo preferencias seleccionas audio - mp3 y incias.
<lucas1_> @lemuriano @chilicuil gracias
<lucas1_> probare jeje
<techno_x64> laguien por aqui??
<lopulus> Hola!  tengo esto. AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ × 2 me conviene actualizar a ubuntu 12.10?
<Zuhaitz> Buenas, he actualizado de 12.04 a 12.10, tenía todo en euskera (vasco) y ahora faltan algunas cosas por traducir, ¿puede ser que se haya actualizado mal y necesite reinstalar desde cero? ¿se puede solventar de alguna manera? ¿quizás falta de traducir en la nueva versión? Gracias por la atención.
<yoiut> hola buenas, tengo un pequeño problema
<yoiut> como puedo conectar el aduio por hdmi en ubuntu
<yoiut> ??
<yoiut> audio
<yoiut> es que solo me lo saca por el pc
<yoiut> y no por la tc
<yoiut> tv
<guampa> yoiut: en el control de volumen, click derecho, abrir control de volumen
<yoiut> vale pero ahi solo me sale altavoz interno
<guampa> en la pestaña "salida"
<yoiut> si
<yoiut> solo eso
<guampa> yoiut: que placa de video tenes?
<yoiut> una ati
<yoiut> 4250 creo que es
<guampa> yoiut, corre este comando y pasame el url que te devuelve: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lspci | pastebinit
<beuit> guampa como podria hacerlo?
<guampa> abri una terminal, copia el comando desde irc y pegalo ahi
<guampa> luego le das enter
<guampa> te va a pedir tu contraseña en un momento
<beuit> que cp,amdp?¿¿
<beuit> que comando
<beuit> es que se me ha salido
<beuit> sorry
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lspci | pastebinit
<beuit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307192/
<Zuhaitz> Buenas, he actualizado de 12.04 a 12.10, tenía todo en euskera (vasco) y ahora faltan algunas cosas por traducir, ¿puede ser que se haya actualizado mal y necesite reinstalar desde cero? ¿se puede solventar de alguna manera? ¿quizás falta de traducir en la nueva versión? Gracias por la atención.
<arkamex> #matamoros
<beuit> guampa que debo hacer??
<guampa> beuit: fijate en la linea 21 del paste, el linux lo reconoce
<guampa> probablemente es un problema en alsa o pulseaudio
<guampa> ahora me fijo como verlo
<beuit> si
<beuit> ok ahora me comentas, gracias
<guampa> Zuhaitz: no hay una aplicacion para controlar el soporte de lenguaje?
<guampa> beuit, en la terminal: sudo aplay -l | pastebinit
<beuit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307215/
<guampa> alsa lo reconoce, queda pulseaudio nomas
<beuit> :D
<beuit> vale, luego que hay que hacer??
<guampa> beuit, en la terminal corre: speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3
<guampa> fijate si sale sonido
<guampa> detene el comando presionando ctrl+c
<beuit> speaker-test 1.0.25  El dispositivo de reproducción es hw:0,3 Los parámetros del flujo son 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 canales Usando 16 octavas de ruido rosa Error de apertura para reproducción: -2,No existe el archivo o el directorio
<guampa> proba entonces: speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:1,3
<beuit> no
<guampa> no saca sonido?
<beuit> no suena nada
<Zuhaitz> guampa, sí, pero aparece como todo instalado  y sin embargo faltan cosas
<guampa> beuit: en la terminal pone: alsamixer -c1
<guampa> cuando arranque el programa apreta F5
<guampa> que controles muestra?
<beuit> indice invalido de la tarjeta l
<beuit> guampa no sera alsamixer -l
<beuit> ??
<guampa> no alsamixer no tiene una opcion -l
<guampa> fijate este comando: sudo lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" | pastebinit
<guampa> que da un poco mas de detalles
<guampa> Zuhaitz: me temo que no puedo ayudarte
<beuit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307249/
<beuit> ahhhhhhhh
<Pierrot> D:
<beuit> espera era alsamixer -c1
<beuit> era un uno perdon
<beuit> vale la opcion F5 no me deja escogerla
<beuit> F1 F2 F6
<guampa> ok, F6
<guampa> que controles muestra?
<beuit> Intel y hdmi
<beuit> 0 y 1 respectivamente
<beuit> y predeterminado
<guampa> hdmi
<guampa> selecciona eso
<guampa> y dale enter
<guampa> luego presiona la tecla F5
<beiutl> guampa ya
<guampa> que controles muestra ahora?
<beuit> s/pdif
<beuit> y muestra las mismas tarjetas que antes
<guampa> dice "MM" en el recuadro de S/PDIF o "00" ?
<beuit> 00
<guampa> beuit, en la terminal pone: sudo cp /etc/pulse/default.pa /etc/pulse/default.pa.backup
<beuit> ok
<guampa> ahora en la terminal pone: sudo bash -c "echo load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,3 >> /etc/pulse/default.pa"
<beuit> ok
<guampa> beuit: luego reinicia, y fijate si te aparece en las tarjetas del control de volumen en la pestaña salida
<beuit> reinicio las x
<beuit> o todo?
<guampa> todo
<beiut> guampa ahora no me sale nada
<guampa> beiut: ok
<guampa> en la terminal corre: sudo sed -i '$d' /etc/pulse/default.pa
<guampa> luego reinicia, va a quedar como hasta ahora
<guampa> pero ya me temo que con lo del hdmi hasta ahi llego
<beiut> guampa ahora esta como antes
<beiut> no sabes que se puede hacer mas?
<guampa> mira, lo ultimo que se me ocurre
<guampa> el tema con HDMI en placas ati es que se habilita o deshabilita desde la config del driver de *VIDEO*
<guampa> y a veces esta deshabilitado
<guampa> pero no me suena que sea tu caso porque el dispositivo HDMI aparece
<guampa> pero no esta de mas probar
<guampa> tendrias que poner en una terminal: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<guampa> y en la linea que dice CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="bla bla bla"
<guampa> agregar antes de la ultima comilla esto: radeon.audio=1
<guampa> quedaria CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="bla bla bla radeon.audio=1"
<guampa> luego cerras el editor de texto, guardas los cambios
<guampa> y en la terminal pones: sudo update-grub
<guampa> luego reiniciar y ver si funca
<beuit> guampa ya funciona :D
<guampa> beuit: que era?
<hashashin> nas
<beuit> al parecer eso que me has dicho
<beuit> ques estaba deshabilitado
<guampa> heh, buenisimo la pegue :D
<beuit> ;)
<beuit> gracias
<guampa> por nada
<lucas1> buenos dias a todos
<lucas1> alguna ayuda para convertir un video a mp3 con videolan
<arkamex> Sobre la convercion, te recomiendo usar WinFF.
<arkamex> Lo encuentras en los repositorios.
<lucas1> arkamex muchas gracias
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> mimecar si lo ves a guampa dile por favor que todo salió bien. Gracias. Luego vengo
<n-iCe> Felicidades, que ya salió la nueva versión?
<lucas1> amigos alguna aplicacion para volver pista una cancion
<lucas1> bueno lo logre con audacity gracias
<Souchiro> o.o
<lucas1> con audacity quite la voz a un mp3
<lucas1> souchiro
<Souchiro> ummm
<Souchiro> yo se lo huviera quitado con  avidemux.... x
<Souchiro> xD
<lucas1> ummm souchiro con cual queda mejor
<lucas1> dime
<Souchiro> ps es =, solo extraer audio , no quiere decir que lo mejore
<Souchiro> solo si tu le mueves al audio
<lucas1> souchiro umm gracias
<lucas1> souchiro y si me explicas como con avidemux
<Souchiro> es muy dificil
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> http://belinuxmyfriend.blogspot.mx/2008/07/avidemux-extraer-audio.html
<lucas1> souchiro pero eso es extraer audio d un video o quitar la voz de un audio
<lucas1> yo quiero quitar voz de un audio
<lucas1> souchiro el mejor programa para descargar mp3 en ubuntu
<n-iCe> Qué tal el nuevo Ubuntu?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> jeje nos entendimos mal
<Souchiro> crei que era extraer audio de video
<lucas1> souchiro no problem
<lucas1> jeje souchiro programa como ares para bajar mp3
<lucas1> existe aqui en ubuntu
<Souchiro> no silenciar vocal
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> yo no uso programas para bajar musica
<Souchiro> todo lo hago en DD
<Souchiro> pero, el amule seria bueno
<Souchiro> <n-iCe> Qué tal el nuevo Ubuntu? <-------------- use hasta el 12.04 y ps... muy pesado....
<Souchiro> una lentium 4 con 375mb de ram no es suficiente.... xD
<lucas1> souchiro jeje yo tengo el 12.04.1 lts
<lucas1> muy bueno
<lucas1> pero si come mas ram y procesador jeje
<lucas1> a mi me funciona bien bien
<lucas1> jeje
<Souchiro> eso es bueno :D
<Souchiro> bueno, regresando a lo de las descargas,  usa el amule, tienes que abrir los puertos en tu router para que descargues bien
<lucas1> como desinstalo un programa jeje
<lucas1> heee como abrir puertos jaja
<lucas1> no me deja hacer busqueda con amule souchiro
<lucas1> pq
<Souchiro> o.o
<lucas1> me sale una alerta
<Souchiro> primero abre los puertos
<lucas1> has recibido id-baja
<Souchiro> para que te den id alta necesitas abrirlos
<lucas1> souchiro como abro los puertos no soy tan diestro en ubuntu
<Souchiro> los puertos los tienes que abrir desde tu router
<Souchiro> osea, accede a el, abrelos 4662 para el  TCP y 4672 para el UDP
<Souchiro> algunos routers ya tiene preconfigurado el "emule"
<Souchiro> usa ese si es que esta
<lucas1> jaja no recuerdo como abrir puertos en mi router
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> aveces funciona si pones en tu explorador home/
<lucas1> souchiro mejor instale areslinux
<lucas1> y nitido funciono jeje
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> bueno :/
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola señores bunas tardes
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> guampa?
<Vero2> te invito a tomar un café, jaj
<guampa> Szia Vero2
<guampa> xD
<Vero2> szia, como sabés?
<guampa> ah es que algo se de hungaro
<Vero2> vaaaamos
<guampa> algo se!
<Vero2> y como ?
<guampa> http://www.hungarotips.com/hungarian/b/greetings.html
<Vero2> vivooooooo
<Vero2> bueno pasate al café que quiero comentar
<guampa> :P
<guampa> k
<alona> alguien me puede ayudar
<alona> yo estoy en el portatil y tengo internet pero en la torre no me funciona
<alona> que puedo hacer¿?
<alona> hola?
<alona> eoeooee alguien me ayuda
<vitimiti> o/
 * user-cat Hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-27
<Guest66246> buenas!!! alguno sabe donde se guarda la conf de rhythmbox
<Guest66246> ya la encontre
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<zxul> que tal gente
<zxul> una pregunta como puedo agregar una imagen de fonto a libre office writer
<zxul> al fondo de la hoja
<zxul> hola
<zxul> hola
<zxul> alguien por ahi
<Tiffon> nas
<hashashin> nas
<MarioMey> Hola gente... ¿qué canal (en lo posible, en español) me conviene para preguntar sobre desarrollo de aplicaciones Android?
<mimecar> en inglés tienes #android, en español creo que no hay
<MarioMey> mimecar: gracias.
<MarioMey> Hay android-dev... pero son 630 personas.
<MarioMey> Estoy preguntando en #phonegap, que es el programa con el que fue hecha la aplicación y en #eclipse-e4.
<MarioMey> mimecar: finalmente, pude organizar mi rígido como quería.
<mimecar> ok
<MarioMey> Y ayer transpiré bastante... puse a crear otra partición y, por las dudas, le puse la batería (no la tenía puesta)
<MarioMey> Cuando bajé la tapa, para ponerla... se puso en suspensión... YA HABIENDO EMPEZADO EL GPARTED.
<mimecar> si te quedas sin luz en ese momento...
<MarioMey> Y de la suspensión NO SALE.
<MarioMey> (problemita nunca solucionado)
<MarioMey> (además, estaba en un live)
<mimecar> aunque estes en un live
<mimecar> te quedas sin particiones
<MarioMey> Cuestión que, parece ser, no había llegado a realizar alguna modificación sobre las particiones... me parece que estaba chequeando.
<MarioMey> ... cuando se apagó.
<MarioMey> Así que zafé como loco... pero transpiré mucho!
<MarioMey> mimecar:
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo desactivo la tarjeta LAN?
<user-cat> ifconfig ethX off
<MarioMey> Let's se...
<MarioMey> see...
<MarioMey> mimecar: off: «Host» desconocido
<mimecar> ?
<MarioMey> off: «Host» desconocido
<MarioMey> Dice eso.
<MarioMey> ¿no será "down"'
<MarioMey> ?
<mimecar> es down
<user-cat> es down
<user-cat> teneis razon
<mimecar> aparte, por qué no usas las herramientas gráficas?
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo?
<MarioMey> Por mí, todo gráfico...
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe cual es el livecd que permite elegir desde que particion del disco duro arrancar?
<liher> hola
<liher> cuando se descarga un archivo y no termina la descarga queda el archivo parcial en mi ordenador?
<mimecar> si
<liher> donde?
<liher> en el directotio /tmp?
<mimecar> en la misma carpeta donde lo descargas
<liher> puede ser que este oculto?
<mimecar> no
<liher> vale
<liher> muchas gracias majo
<juan_> Hola.
<juan_> Quiero actualizar la suite ofimatica Libre Office que viene con Ubuntu 12.04 a la mas actual que hay en la pagina de Libre Office.
<juan_> He descargado los tres archivos mas actuales necesarios. Vienen en formato .tar.gz. y no se como se instala eso
<juan_> ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?
<mimecar> no deberías instalarlos de esa forma
<juan_> Desconozco la manera de instalarlos de otra forma que no sea la que trae el live cd
<mimecar> ¿qué tiene esa versión que necesitas para trabajar?
<juan_> Que en mi portatil con OSX es la version que tengo. Y hay archivos que varian de verlos en el portatil a verlos aqui. Sobre todo cuando aparecen tablas
<mimecar> añade un repositorio de ppa que tenga la última versión
<juan_> desconozco... o mas bien no tengo claro como se hace lo que me comentas mimecar.
<juan_> se lo que es un repositorio, pero no se como se agrega
<mimecar> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/libreoffice-36-landed-its-official-ppa-ubuntu-1204
<juan_> salvo los uqe vienen por defecto cuando instalas ubuntu
<juan_> he copiado-pegado la linea "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa " de la direccion que me has puesto y me da un error.
<mimecar> qué error?
<juan_> espera
<Dj_Dexter> wenas :D
<juan_> Vaya, ahora no da error.,
<juan_> Voy a meter la siguiente linea
<juan_> De todas maneras, ¿Como o donde puedo encontrar informacion para instalar un .tar.gz??
<mimecar> no te lo aconsejo
<juan_> LibO_3.6.2_Linux_x86-64_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz Este sería el nombre del archivo que me interesa
<caravel> hola todos o/
<juan_> Hola caravel
<juan_> Vaaale mimecar
<caravel> juan_: usa el gestor de paquetes de Ubuntu para instalar LibreOffice
<juan_> Solo quiero actualizarlo
<juan_> Instalado ya está
<caravel> juan_: pues, mejor esperar que la actualizacion sea disponible en el repositorio de ubuntu
<mimecar> añade el ppa y actualiza
<caravel> :)
<juan_> Eso es lo que estoy haciendo mimecar, segun el link que me indicaste mas arriba.
 * caravel deja mimecar ayudar juan_, mejor imagino :)
<juan_> Pero esto no termina de hacer no se que con las cabeceras
<mimecar> eso te añade un repositorio con el libreoffice más moderno
<juan_> Gracias por tu ayuda e interés caravek
<juan_> caravel (se me ha ido la tecla con tu nick)
<caravel> bienvenido juan_
<juan_> Jod.. Todavía está con las dichosas cabeceras. Vaya lentitud.
<mimecar> si usaras la última versión ya estaría incluida de serie
<mimecar> con la 12.10
<juan_> Tuve la 12.10 instalada 2 dias y formateé de nuevo para volver a la 12.04
<juan_> La última me daba un monton de errores al arrancar el equipo y mas problemas que otra cosa
<juan_> Asi que me quedaré con la 12.04 hasta que no tenga mas remedio que actualizar
<juan_> por narices
<juan_> Y espero que no sea la 12.10
<mimecar> ¿qué errores?
<juan_> Ni idea. Solo se que al arrancar, la pantalla ya quedaba algo pixelada y con resolución mas baja de lo habitual. Admeas empezaba a mostrar ventanitas con erorres del tipo "send not send". Me ponía malo al verlas. Así que regrese a "lo malo" conocido.
<juan_> Al menos con la 12.04 el sistema funciona bastante bien
<juan_> salvo la impresora y el escanner
<juan_> Y sigo con las cabeceras. ¿Esto no termina nunca?
<mimecar> mientras no las tengas, no
<juan_> Vale, pues tendré paciencia.
<juan_> Ya ha terminado. ¡¡¡Por fin!!! He metido la última linea para instalar.
<juan_> Otra cosa, ¿Instala el paquete de idioma y el de help o ayuda de forma automática o tengo que instalar aparte esos dos paquetes?
<mimecar> si te tarda eso para bajar la información...
<mimecar> actualiza
<juan_> Ya está actualizado. Muchas gracias mimecar.
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> cada cierto tiempo haz un backup de tus datos por seguridad
<juan_> Eso ya lo hago desde hace bastante. Como para haber actualizado a 12.10 y haber vuelto a 12.04 sin precauciones previas.
<MyNigga> que tal buenas tardes o noches
<juan_> hola MyNigga
<MyNigga> juan_: hola, como te va el finde
<juan_> Pues ajustando el PC
<juan_> mimecar, ¿Y como puedo instalar la ayuda de libre office actualizada?
<mimecar> ya la debes tener si has actualizado
<juan_> Pero cuando entro en la ayuda, de acuerdo que viene en español, pero las imágenes que deberían salir aparecen como enlaces rotos. ALgo falta. O al menos eso creo yo al ver la pantalla. El archivo oficial de esto es: LibO_3.6.2_Linux_x86-64_helppack-deb_es.tar.gz
<mimecar> no instales ningún tar.gz
<mimecar> ¿has actualizado el sistema si o no?
<juan_> Jeje, como coño voy a instalarlo si no tengo ni puñetera idea. ¿Eh?
<mimecar> ...
<juan_> Si. Lo he actualizado con el link que me pusiste mas arriba. Copiar y pegar tres lineas en el Terminal. Acaba de concluir el proceso
<mimecar> ¿no sabes poner las actualizaciones del sistema?
<juan_> Pues no.
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<juan_> A lo mas que llego, de cuando en cuando es al apagar el equipo pulsar sobre "Actualiza software". Y lo que haya "pendiente" que lo haga de manera automática.
<MyNigga> juan_: juer cuate, pero con linux debes de poner un poco mas de tu parte igual es mas divertido :-))
<juan_> Esas dos ordenes no me son desconocidas. La primera es como una agonía cada vez que la hago. Tarda hasta las campanadas de nochevieja. Y la segunda creo que nunca la he usado, porque acabo tan harto de la primera que se me han quitado las ganas de hacer nada mas.
<mimecar> juan_, ¿qué velocidad de conexión tienes?
<juan_> Ni idea
<mimecar> ok, en ese caso tendrás que esperar a que ponga todas las actualizaciones
<juan_> ¿Como se puede mirar la velocidad de conexion?
<mimecar> o entras en una página de las que hacen test de velocidad
<MyNigga> juan_: ese dato es importante, saber lo que realmente tienes contratado
<mimecar> o miras el recibo de la conexión a internet
<juan_> Lo que tengo contratado, lo se. Viene escrito en un papel. Lo que realmente me ofrecen es otra cosa.
<juan_> Que suele ser inferir
<juan_> inferior
<mimecar> el 10 % en España
<MyNigga> juan_: por eso puse "realmente"
<juan_> En teoría es ADSL hasta 20 Mb. Lo que interesa es lo de "Hasta". Por debajo de esos 20 Mb... cualquier cosa. Y eso es lo que no se, por que viendo como va de lento...
<mimecar> 20 Mb son 2 Mb
<mimecar> si tienes bien elegido el mirror es buena velocidad
<juan_> Por eso preguntaba si hay manera de averiguarlo de manera real
<mimecar> entra en una página y haz un test de velocidad
<juan_> ¿Con que hago el test?
<mimecar> busca en google "test de velocidad"
<MyNigga> juan_: haces el test de velocidad, pero para eso debes de desconectar todo lo que consuma ancho de banda (incluido el irc, messenger, etc)
<MyNigga> si no, te dara una lectura irreal
<juan_> messenger no uso. Aqui de momento lo unico es el irc.
<mimecar> el irc es despreciable
<MyNigga> juan_: cuando digo "messenger" me refiero a cualquier programa de mensageria, no usas ninguno? (pidgin, msn, etc)
<juan_> no
<MyNigga> ok
<juan_> Si quiero mandar algo lo hago por correo electrónico.
<MyNigga> que bien
<juan_> y para recibir... lo mismo.
<mimecar> juan_, ya estas haciendo el test?
<juan_> pues... no. Estoy esperando a que cargue la página.
<juan_> Que tiene coj+++s el asunto
<MyNigga> juan_: tienes activado el ipv8 en el navegador? eso lo ralentiza
<juan_> para mi... que no quieren que me entere de que me están estafando.
<MyNigga> perdon ipv6
<MyNigga> toy ciego :-))
<juan_> Pues... no tengo ni idea. Es mas, no se lo que es eso del ipv6
<juan_> ¿Como lo busco? Navego con Firefox
<MyNigga> juan_: ok abres un nuevo apartado en el navegador y en la barra de direcciones escribes> about:config haz eso, te sigo diciendo
<MyNigga> juan_: perdon que navegador usas?
<mimecar> juan_, una página no te puede tardar tanto en cargar
<juan_> hecho. Me dice que es una zona hostil para manazas. Lo justo para mi.
<mimecar> juan_, para que entras ahí?
<juan_> Mozilla firefox
<juan_> Es lo que me sale con "about config"
<MyNigga> juan_: juan_ ok acepta
<juan_> si ya estoy dentro
<juan_> ¿Y ahora que?
<MyNigga> juan_: arriba veras una barra que dice busqueda
<juan_> si
<MyNigga> escirbe en ella ipv6
<juan_> ya esta
<juan_> lo suponia
<MyNigga> juan_: dime que te aparece
<juan_> Nombre de la preferencia: network.dns.disableIPv6
<juan_> spera que hay mas
<juan_> Estado: Predeterminado
<juan_> Tipo: logico
<MyNigga> en esa primera que pusiste, al final dice falso o verdadero?
<juan_> valor: False
<juan_> O sea, falso
<MyNigga> juan_: da doble click en esa linea hasta que veas "true"
<MyNigga> y listo calisto
<juan_> ya está
<MyNigga> juan_: ahora, hay un detalle
<juan_> O sea, que cierro o acepto
<MyNigga> cierra
<juan_> Tu dirás
<juan_> cerrado
<MyNigga> juan_: me dices que aun esta el sistema actualizandose
<juan_> No. Ya terminó
<juan_> Mientras hacíamos esto
<MyNigga> juan_: ok haz el test de velocidad ahora por favor
<juan_> Pero llevaba un rato... largo
<MyNigga> debes de salir del irc
<juan_> voy a salir. vuelvo dentro de un rato. Dejame apuntar tu nick para cuando regrese.
<juan_> Hasta ahora.
<MyNigga> juan_: debes de cerrar cualquier otro programa que consuma ancho de banda (como amule, torrent, firefox, lo que sea)
<juan_> Bye
<juan_> bien
<juan_> eso lo he pillado. todo cerrado
<MyNigga> abres la pagina del test y pruebas
<MyNigga> ok
<juan_> vuelvo en cuanto esto termine
<juan_> un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<juan_> Hola... de nuevo
<juan_> ¿MyNigga?
<MyNigga> juan_: bueno y que, como te fue?
<juan_> Los resultados son: Descarga, 1558 kiloBaudios o 1.5 MB
<juan_> y para subir 425 KiloBaudios (esto no suelo usarlo)
<juan_> Ahora estoy llamando al proveedor del servicio, ya que su utilidad para mirar esto mismo solo está pensada para Win
<MyNigga> juan_: la subida es bien importante, sobre todo si piensas compartir archivos
<MyNigga> pero igual es mucho mas baja de la que pensabas o no?
<juan_> lo mas que hago es mandar correo
<MyNigga> bueno, suerte, tengan todos buenas noches
<juan_> Lo mismo a ti.
<juan_> Un saludo
<hashashin> nas
#ubuntu-es 2012-10-28
<bako> !caitear MadSur25Vers
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'caitear'.
<techno_x64> !kernel
<kubot> El núcleo de Ubuntu es el kernel Linux, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Kernel o https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel (en inglés). No se recomienda compilar tu propio kernel, ya que este se actualiza regularmente y es una tarea para usuarios avanzados que puede dejar tu sistema inbooteable, si aún lo deseas puedes ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (inglés)
<salvador> Hola, quiero descargarme ubuntu 12.10 , me han dicho que s muchisimo mejor que windows8 , que le supera en todo , alguien lo ha podido comprobar si es asi
<salvador> si ubuntu 12.10 es tan bueno como dicen pasare de probar y comprar windows8 , espero tener suerte  con ubuntu 12.10 y  que este no me rompa las buenas expectativas que me han dado sobre el
<voyager1> sañvador 12.10 acaba de salir
<voyager1> salvador 12.10 acaba de salir
<voyager1> salvador mejor mantenerse en 12.04 lts
<mimecar> voyager1, el usuario ha salido
<voyager1> buenas mimecar gracias
<voyager1> no me había dado cuenta
<Chet> hola
<Chet> puedo preguntaros una duda?
<EagleScreen> hola
<EagleScreen> ha caido en mis manos un netbook Airis Kira 7000 de 7 pulgadas, no sé qué version de Linux ponerle
<EagleScreen> eso es arquitectura i386?
<hashashin> EagleScreen, eso es arm
<EagleScreen> gracias
<Chet> ahora mismo estoy en kubuntu, y tengo un problema de tearing. tengo una grafica intel (hd graphics 3000) y he probado a instalar los drivers desde el repositorio glasen, cambiar kwin por kwin gles, activar y desactivar vsync, cambiar opengl por xrender
<hashashin> y tecnicamente ya usa linux si lleva android jeje EagleScreen
<Chet> el problema sigue.. y ya no se que mas hacerle
<Chet> alguna idea?
<EagleScreen> si, tecnicamente lleva linux puesto que lleva android
<EagleScreen> pero no estoy satisfecho con el android
<EagleScreen> preferiria una distribucion de verdad
<mimecar> Chet, si usas xrender. estas usando aceleración 3D por procesador
<Chet> no es que lo use.. es que lo he probado. con cualquier configuracion sigo con el tearing
<Chet> ahora mismo lo tengo tal y como venia por defecto
<Chet> opengl con vsync activado
<hashashin> es complicao EagleScreen porque esos cacharros no tienen bios y el kernel debe tener todos los drivers para funcionar, poderse se puede pero...
<EagleScreen> cual de estas arquitecturas sería la correcta? http://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/
<hashashin> EagleScreen, siempre puedes meterle una debian "dentro" de android, el en googleplay mismo hay apps que lo hacen
<hashashin> ubuntu incluso
<mimecar> Chet, ¿qué versión de kubuntu usas?
<mimecar> hashashin, siempre que sea root
<Chet> 12.10 32bits
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Chet> pues.. ahora mismo no
<Chet> ayer estuve instalando y desinstalando distros para ver cual era el problema
<Chet> pero todas las pruebas que hice eran con todas las actualizaciones instaladas
<Chet> ahora mismo estoy con un liveusb con persistencia
<Chet> para no tener que reinstalar
<mimecar> Chet, con el live cd instalado y actualizado te pasa el error?
<Chet> si.. con instalacion completa y actualizado falla
<Chet> cuando mueves ventanas... es soportable
<Chet> pero cuando pongo un video.. no se puede ver
<mimecar> eso te pasa sin instalar nada extra?
<Chet> si
<mimecar> ¿has buscado si tu tarjeta es compatible con linux?
<Chet> define compatible...
<mimecar> ...
<Chet> es la que viene con los procesadores sandy bridge de intel
<mimecar> buscar si funciona en linux
<Chet> funcionar funciona, con todos los efectos que quieras
<Chet> pero tiene el problema de tearing SOLO con kwin
<Chet> como he dicho antes.. con gnome, unity o incluso kde sustituyendo kwin por compiz funciona bien
<mimecar> entonces busca si kwin tiene algún bug con esa tarjeta
<Chet> en cualquier caso... tenia instalado kde 4.9.2
<Chet> asi que el bug seguir´a estando
<Chet> voy a buscar a ver si encuentro algo
<mimecar> en la 12.10 está kde 4.9.2?
<mimecar> parotech_, para que usas tantos clones?
<Chet> mimecar: si, esa es la que viene por defecto
<mimecar> ok
 * user-cat hola
<maca> Hola a todos. Quiero hacer una consulta a vosotros sobre un problema de Libre Office la ultima version
<maca> El problema que tengo, son los enlaces hyperlinks dentro del documento. Ayer funcionaba perfectamente clicando en ella, se dirigía hacia otra página del mismo documento. Sin embargo, hoy, cuando clico en el enlace, no se dirige a la página. Es como si se desapareciera los enlaces... No entiendo. ¿os pasó alguna vez eso?
<maca> Y me fastidia mucho tener que escribir de nuevo todos los enlaces...
<Borreguito> hola a todos.. instalé MyPaint pero no funciona ninguna brocha... algun remedio que me puedan dar?
<GridCube> Borreguito, que version de mypaint estas usando?
<Borreguito> v1.0
<GridCube> mismo aca
<GridCube> aca anda bien
<GridCube> :/
<Borreguito> solo al inicio pinta algo.. pero al cambiar de brocha.. deja de funcionar!!
<GridCube> Borreguito, lanzalo desde una terminal
<Borreguito> voy a poner KDE a ver si tiene algo que ver en el asunto
<Borreguito> Ya lo lanze desde la consola y hace lo mismo
<GridCube> si si
<Borreguito> voy a probar con sudo
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> quiero ver el log que tira
<Borreguito> uy.. dice que está ignorando el mouse  marca GENIUS
<GridCube> Borreguito, ahi puede estar el problema
<Borreguito> Ignoring "Genius Optical Mouse" (probably a mouse, but it reports extra axes)
<GridCube> pasame el log por pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Deckon> salu2
<dylan66> htop
<rocio_> Buenas, no me puedo conectar por wifi en ubuntu 12.10 alguien me podría ayudar?
<Borreguito> Sorry GridCube..... hubo falla en el suministro de electricidad en mi vecindad
<Deckon> marca del wifi rocio_ ?
<GridCube> Borreguito, :) no hay problema
<rocio_> la placa no se Decmon la notebook es una msi vr603
<GridCube> rocio_, en una terminal ejecuta lspci y pasanos el resultado por pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rocio_> ok
<rocio_> No se ha encontrado la orden «lspi», quizás quiso decir:
<rocio_>  La orden «lspci» del paquete «pciutils» (main)
<rocio_> lspi: no se encontró la orden
<rocio_> perdon
<Borreguito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312686/
<rocio_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<rocio_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rocio_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rocio_> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<rocio_> 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<GridCube> rocio_, pastebin! lee lo que dijo kubot
<GridCube> si Borreguito tenes un problema con tu mouse
<GridCube> proba enchufarlo en otro puerto
<Borreguito> ok.. deja cambio.....
<rocio_> no lo encuentro lo que dijo kubot gridcube
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Borreguito> hace lo mismo... deja veo que san google que encuentro para mi mouse!
<rocio_> no se como hacerlo lo de pastebin
<Borreguito> linda... copia el texto de la terminal... con el mouse....  luego te metes a la pagina el link mostrado
<omikron4> rocio_: selecciona todo lo que deseas pegar en pastebin abres la pagina y lo pegas
<Borreguito> y ahi pegas el texto que te arrojo tu teminal de comandos
<rocio_> ya lo pegue y ahora
<rocio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312713/
<omikron4> ahora a ver cual es el problema
<rocio_> gracias omikron4
<omikron4> rocio_: yo es que no estaba. cual era el problema que tenias?
<GridCube> el problema es que tiene una placa atheros
<rocio_> ah no me puedo conectar por wifi en el 12.10
<omikron4> y no se conecta.. ayer lo tenia... sudo modprobe ath5k
<rocio_> y como se puede arreglar?
<omikron4> y te pedira la contraseña
<omikron4> es que creo que ya se han dejado algunos drivers como deprecated en el quantal
<omikron4> aunque creo que la atheros 5 funciona todavia
<GridCube> rocio_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/90658/wireless-with-a-ar242x-ar542x-atheros-wireless-adapter-doesnt-work-on-an-acer
<rocio_> sale no se encontro la orden
<GridCube> rocio_, la respuesta en la pagina que te pase te explica los pasos
<rocio_> gridcube y ahora que?
<GridCube> las placas atheros son un problema
<rocio_> voy poniendo en la terminal esas ordenes?
<GridCube> rocio_, espera
<rocio_> bue
<GridCube> que modelo de laptop tenes
<rocio_> msi vr603
<GridCube> ok, ejecuta esto: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<rocio_> ya esta me abrio una pantalla con letritas
<GridCube> si, estuve revisando y no creo que te sirva porque no tenes una asus
<rocio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312750/ esto salio
<GridCube> rocio_, :/ lo lamento pero es bastante complicado, mira aca te paso un tutorial http://chamangt.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/activar-wireless-atheros-en-ubuntu-con-madwifi/
<rocio_> ok
<GridCube> es dificil de explicar tambien
<GridCube> por desconocimiento
<rocio_> gracias igual gridcube si no formateo y pongo guin2 7
<GridCube> :( seria una lastima
<GridCube> pero a veces eso pasa cuando no hay drivers oficiales
<liher> alguien ha instalado dreamweaver en ubuntu 12.04?
<liher> la version cs6
<rocio_> pero ya hace como 3 dias que estoy leyendo y pidiendo ayuda en el irc y la pc me pudri
<GridCube> rocio_, comprensible
<rocio_> ok
<GridCube> por eso digo, una lastima, pero no hay nada qu se pueda hacer
<rocio_> o sea que mo me hago mas problema e instalo guindo$ 7
<GridCube> sinceramente no todo el hardware esta soportado en linux, menos si los que los hacen no liberan el codigo para desrrollar los drivers y los desarrolladores deben adivinar que pasa dentro de las placas
<GridCube> rocio_, yo intentaria madwifi, pero si ya estas cansada tirate a vindous y proba de nuevo linux en un par de versiones, tal ves un kernel futuro ande mejor
<liher> hay algun programa intuitivo para crear webs en ubuntu?
<mimecar> nvu, gedit, quanta....
<liher> sin conocimientos previos?
<liher> son mas intuitivos que kompozer?
<mimecar> kompozer es nvu
<mimecar> y los otros utilizas html
<GridCube> liher, no hay programas "buenos" que te hagan todo el trabajo
<liher> necesitas saber html?
<liher> no quiero que me hagan todo el trabajo
<liher> pero si que me ayuden
<liher> :-D
<mimecar> incluso libreoffice te permite hacer la web
<GridCube> liher, a mi me gusta geany
<GridCube> tiene tags predictivos
<liher> ein?
<liher> tampoco quiero hacer una web muy complicada
<liher> tengo un blog en google
<GridCube> no no
<iguodala> Yo utilizo NetBeans o Eclipse
<mimecar> liher, ¿qué entiendes por hacer una web?
<GridCube> quiero decir que si pones tipo <table> automaticamente te crea </table>
<liher> me gustaria hacer algo parecido a un blog, pero que tenga la posibilidad de descargar archivos
<GridCube> y te da las opciones que van dentro de <table >
<liher> poco mas que eso
<GridCube> a mi me gusto mas usar geany que cualquier nvu
<liher> porque?
<GridCube> porque sabia exactamente lo que pasaba y el codigo no quedaba lleno de toneladas de basura
<mimecar> si quieres un blog, ¿te lo vas a programar tu solo?
<liher> mas o menos
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que saber html y un poco de php
<liher> requiere muchas horas?
<vitimiti> con el entorno xfce me aparece la notificacion de que cambio el volumen, pero no es asi, el volumen no cambia. He ido al editor de configuracion y en xfce4-mixer veo que tiene puesto en active-car PlaybackAudioInternoEstreoDigitalHDMIPulseAudioMixer. Lo cambio a PlaybackAudioInternoEstreoAnalgicoPulseAudioMixer, pero cuando reinicio vuelve a lo anterior
<vitimiti> alguna idea?
<liher> yo antes era programador, sabia algo de c, cobol
<liher> hace ya casi 12 años
<Rekenoak> hola a todos
<Rekenoak> alguien sabe como instalar un mint13 para que el arranque sea a través de efi?
<Rekenoak> gracias
<mimecar> Rekenoak, pregunta en el canal de mint
<GridCube> Rekenoak, pregunta a la gente de mint
<Rekenoak> resulta q no tiene canal sp
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot Rekenoak
<kubot> Rekenoak: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> otra cosa es que alguien responda
<Rekenoak> pero linux mint tiene mucho que ver con ubuntu
<Rekenoak> por eso, sin duda, estoy en lugar adecuado
<mimecar> pero no es ubuntu
<mimecar> linux mint también tiene mucho de Debian, pero no vas a preguntar allí
<Rekenoak> tranquilo, decidí preguntar aquí
<Rekenoak> me baso, en q en la wiki, lo primero que mentan es ubuntu
<Rekenoak> no debian
<Rekenoak> si no me equivoco...
<mimecar> mint no es ubuntu
<Rekenoak> no obstante yo agradezco vuestro consejo
<mimecar> si quieres preguntar cosas de mint, pregunta en el canal de offtopic o en el canal ingléss de mint
<Rekenoak> y lo tendré en cuenta
<GridCube> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<Rekenoak> alguien sabe como instalar un mint13 a través de efi? gracias
<Catusay> tengo problemas con la grabadora de DVDS quiero grabar y me aparece esto al finalizar en un cuadro de error "No se puede expulsar el disco aunque debe extraerse para que la operación actual pueda continuar." Lo expulso pero después no aparece nada grabado. Probé con trees grabadoras diferentes y siempre sucede lo mismo. mi hermano que tiene linux mint le sucede lo mismo.
<GridCube> que programa usas para grabar?
<Catusay> brasero
<GridCube> brasero? xfburn?
<GridCube> mmhm, probaste otros grabadores? xfburn, k3b?
<Catusay> k3b si pero no lo pude usar
<Catusay> voy a probar xfburn
<Guest94912> Hola
<Guest94912> Tengo un problema con UNYTY en Ubuntu 12.10,... no arranca, solo se ven los iconos del escritorio, pero falta los paneles
<Guest94912> lo raro es que solo pasa en mi usuario, en los demas usuarios funciona bien, tanto unity como gnome
<Guest94912> como puedo hacer para resetear unity solo para mi usuario?
<hashashin> Guest94912, prueba: mv -v ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/dconf.malo , desde una consola y resetea X
<hashashin> logueado con el usuario en cuestion claro
<techno_x64> o/
<Guest94912> ok, voy a probar
<maestrolinux> hola
<maestrolinux> estoy teniendo un problema con nvidia y los juegos .. aparentemente no se adapta a las calidades  de video . es decir pongo un juego y se ve como si tuviera zoom esto lo hace con el escritorio en 3d .. cuando pongo el escritorio en 2d anda todo bien .. alguno le pasa lo mismo o sabe algo
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> ¿alguien tiene Kile totalmente en castellano en Ubuntu 12.04?
<alfonso> y si es así, me podria decir como cambiar el idioma de los menus lo he intentado con los paquetes de lenguaje, lenguaje extra de gnome y de kde pero kile sigue en ingles
<mimecar> sería un milagro que poniendo cosas de gnome se tradujera kile
<alfonso> ok mimecar
<alfonso> pero también tengo instalado el escritorio kde y todo lo necesario referente al idioma
<alfonso> ¿no deberia funcionar?
<mimecar> si has configurado el idioma en KDE y tienes el paquete de idiomas, debería
<alfonso> voy a comprobar que sigue instalado por si acaso
<lucas1> necesito ayuda
<lucas1> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<lucas1> y todo perfecto me reconoce las 4 quemadoras q tengo de dvd
<lucas1> pero no encuentro programa para grabar dvd
<lucas1> q haga d una de lectora y las otras 3 las utilice para grabar
<lucas1> en copia al vuelo ...
<lucas1> alguien
<cousteau> no conozco ningún programa que haga eso...  tampoco grabo muchos cds
<lucas1> cousteau es q yo podia hacerlo de varias maneras pero perdon si lo digo aqui en win7
<cousteau> te puedo recomendar programas de grabar CD y ves si funcionan:  brasero, k3b, gnomebaker...
<lucas1> ya sea con alcohol 120 o con nero pero aqui no encuentro manera
<lucas1> brasero k3b no funcionan
<lucas1> ya los probe hago solo de uno a uno
<lucas1> y yo quiero aprovechar de 1 a 3
<cousteau> hay nero para linux
<lucas1> si cousteau lo probe y no trae la opcion de usar varias lectoras
<lucas1> nerolinux no me funciona tampoco
<lucas1> gnomebaker lo buscare ahora para probar
<lucas1> cousteau gnomebaker como lo instalo desde terminal lo sabes ....
<mimecar> crea la imagen desde consola y quema la misma imagen en 3 cd's
<lucas1> mimecar si pensaba eso crear imagen y luego quemar
<lucas1> aunqe tengo por costumbre crear al vuelo las grabaciones pues aprovecho el tiempo
<lucas1> y a veces por dia grabo unos 50 dvd y de esa forma ahorro tiempo
<lucas1> jaja
<mimecar> eso no es normal
<lucas1> mimecar imagina q reduzco mi tiempo jaja por crear imagenes no duermo jaja
<lucas1> mimecar mi vida no es normal igual q la d los linuxeros jeje
<mimecar> para que haces tantos dvd?
<lucas1> mimecar doy servicios empresariales
<mimecar> un linuxero es normal, quemar 50 dvd's al día no
<lucas1> mimecar una empresa me contrata para sacar 50 copias promocionales de su empresa
<lucas1> dvd q consisten en publicidad anuncios distribuciones etc demos
<lucas1> y asi
<lucas1> mimecar yo he quemado hasta 100 copias al dia
<lucas1> mimecar tengo una maquina con 4 quemadoras internas y una externa
<lucas1> jaja
<lucas1> mimecar gracias probare con gnomebaker y despues te cuento ya voy almorzar jaja
<lucas1> bye
<elmokoloko> alguien usa ubuntu para juegos??
<hashashin> lucas1, puedes probar también http://turbojet.sourceforge.net/
<cousteau> eletronicohw_, yo esporádicamente
<cousteau> er
<cousteau> tab fail
<xangua> más bien paciencia fail
<lucas1> hashashin parece q me funcionara mejor turbojet jeje esperemos q si jejeje
<lucas1> nitido
<lucas1> ya t avisare si me funciono
<angela_> podrian darme una mano en libreoffice?
<angela_> por favor?
<cousteau> cuál es la pregunta?
<angela_> tengo un .sh que se ejecuta en consola, pero cuando agrego una interacción en impress no se ejecuta, hace falta alguna extensión o configuracion adicional
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Estoy intentando meter OSX en Virtual Box y no hay manera. Parto de un CD original de OSX, pero al iniciar la instalación del sistema siempre me sale el mensaje: "No bootable medium found. System halted". ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?
<juan_> Utilizo Ubuntu 12.04, que se me olvidaba comentarlo
<juan_> ¿Tan extraño parece lo que pregunto?
<juan_> Conste que he seguido varios tutoriales de Google, pero en ellos se emplea una .iso de OSX de la cual desconozco el origen.
<juan_> Y también lo he intentado haciendo una .iso de mi OSX. Pero tampoco he tenido éxito.
<juan_> Bueno. Ya veo que no teneis ni idea. Miraré en otro momento a ver si hay mas suerte. Un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<Paulx> Buenas
<Paulx> He instalado Ubuntu 12.10 pero quiero eliminar ese tal zeitgeist del sistema ya que me esta consumiendo demasiada RAM
<Paulx> Eliminarlo sin que tenga que eliminar componentes del sistema como unity, porque al hacer sudo apt-get remove zeitgeist-core arrastra consigo componentes del sistema
<Paulx> :s
<Paulx> ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> si unity depende de ese programa, no puedes hacer nada
<Paulx> ese zeitgeist devora casi 200 MB
<techno_x64> Paulx, por q no instalas otro entorno grafico?
<Paulx> puede ser
<Paulx> quisas le ponga gnome shell
<techno_x64> unity e smuy feo ademas
<angela_> En una presentación hecha con Impress, he asociado a un objeto de una diapositiva una interacción, para que cuando se pase la presentación, al pulsar sobre el objeto se ejecute un determinado programa.
<angela_> He seleccionado en el menú de Interacción Ejecutar un programa, he seleccionado el ejecutable que abre el programa, he comprobado que fuera el archivo correcto y que tuviera permisos de ejecución. Pues bien la interacción no funciona, cuando pones el puntero del ratón sobre el objeto aparece la mano que indica un enlace, pero al pulsar no se ejecuta nada. lo he probado con varios programas distintos, lo he hecho en presentaciones diferentes y nada
<angela_> , no funciona.
<techno_x64> unity es feo y aparte consumista de recursos
<mimecar> angela_, ¿para que quieres ejecutar un .sh?
<Paulx> techno_x64: me sugieres gnome shell ?
<techno_x64> amigo eso dpeende de gustos esta gnome-shell kde lxde cinnamon
<techno_x64> gnome-shell puede ser buena eleccion
<techno_x64> gnome-shell es elegante personalizable ahora y no consume mucho recurso
<Paulx> bien
<techno_x64> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell y listo =)
<mimecar> techno_x64, gnome-shell y unity son practicamente lo mismo
<Paulx> instalare gnome shell
<techno_x64> reinicias y escojes en la sesion gnome y ya
<Paulx> mimecar: pero zeitgeist depende de unity
<techno_x64> mimecar,  unity es demaciado consumista a comparacion del gnome-shell
<techno_x64> Paulx,  instala gnome-shell te convendra ya veras
<mimecar> Paulx, ya sabes que no dependerá también de gnome-shell?
<Paulx> no lo s
<Paulx> no lo se
<Paulx> pero lo voy a probar
<techno_x64> zeitgeist no depende de gnome-shell en arch nunca he tenido ese zeitgeist
<mimecar> es un paquete de gnome
<angela_> mimecar es que quiero una presentación que se cierre automaticamente al hacer click sobre la imagen es para niños de  años
<techno_x64> mas bien creo q ese paquete tiene conflictos con el unity y por eos es el consumo de ram
<angela_> mimecar ellos no saben leer aun solo con imagenes entienden
<techno_x64> por q yo en arch tengo gnome-shell y cinnamon y no em consume nada de nada de ram
<mimecar> angela_, mientras tenga permisos de ejecución..
<mimecar> techno_x64, arch no es ubuntu
<angela_> mimecar si los tiene es mas en consola ejecuto el comando ./cerrar.sh
<angela_> y lo hace sin problemas
<techno_x64> mimecar, arch no es ubuntu epro e sun linux tmb
<angela_> es mas estoy intentando ejecutar un programa ejm firefox desde impress al mas estilo de poweerpoint y no lo hace me abre el gedit y me mestra el contenido del archivo firefox
<techno_x64> funcionan con lo mismo tienen las mismas interfaces se puede hacer lo mismo con arch q con ubuntu solo q ubuntu ya viene con todo echo es la diferencia
<cousteau> techno_x64, pero a lo mejor ubuntu usa más recursos por otros programas que lance en segundo plano que arch no instala/lanza automáticamente
<techno_x64> cousteau,  la cosa es q ubuntu trae muchos programas ya instaldos y muchos paqutes arch viene limpio del todo
<cousteau> angela_, y si pruebas   bash cerrar.sh   en vez de   ./cerrar.sh   ?
<cousteau> techno_x64, bueno, está ubuntu minimal
<angela_> desde consola?
<cousteau> angela_, como comando para ejecutar
<omikron4> angela_: pero hiciste un script que se llama cerrar.sh?
<angela_> sip
<angela_> claro
<angela_> es mas el escript en consola funciona
<cousteau> o a lo mejor poniendo la ruta completa, no sé
<angela_> la cosa es cuando hago la interacción en impress
<omikron4> y de que trata? si no quieres inundar el canal ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> angela_, ¿qué comando thace el script?
<cousteau> (yo pondría la ruta completa por si acaso)
<angela_> pkill soffice
<angela_> eso es todo lo que tiene el escript
<mimecar> angela_, eso es un poco bestia
<omikron4> pues mejor le pones killall soffice, no?
<cousteau> sí, porque también cerrará otros programas
<cousteau> *otras instancias de office
<cousteau> además, soffice es libreoffice?
<omikron4> aparte de que debe empezar con  #!/bin/bash el script
<angela_> lo que quiero es que los niños al hacer click en la imagen que tiene cerrar se cierre el impress automaticamente
<angela_> si eso lo tiene
<mimecar> angela_, si a libreoffice le da por escribir en ese momento en el archivo
<mimecar> perderás el contenido del documento
<Paulx> ya instale gnome shell voy reiniciar
<angela_> es una presentación para niños de primaria son 60 niños imaginate ir de equipo en equipo cerrando el impress
<cousteau> angela_, prueba anteponiendo bash al comando
<angela_> mira yo intente con libreoffice abrir un programa con interacciones y tampoco lo hace
<angela_> para mi es que le hace falta algo al libreoffice
<omikron4> angela.. ya esta,,
<omikron4> el comando debe ser este..
<cousteau> así lo reconoce como un comando y no como un archivo que igual lo abre o igual lo ejecuta
<omikron4> killall soffice.bin
<omikron4> lo acabo de probar y funciona
<cousteau> o si sólo quieres ejecutar el comando, pon el comando directamente en vez de hacer el script
<angela_> pero en libreoffice?
<omikron4> es que yo solo tengo libreoffice, angela_
<angela_> pero en donde ejecutaste el comando desde consola o hiciste la interacción en libreoffice
<omikron4> si quieres eliminar cualquier instancia de impress aunque hayan muchas. .. el comando del script debe tener killall -9 soffice.bin angela_
<angela_> O.k
<angela_> mira tu tienes libreoffice en tu pc?
<omikron4> por supuesto
<angela_> o.k puedes abrir impress
<omikron4> abierto
<angela_> ahora coloca un cuadrado o un circulo cualquier cosa
<angela_> luego click derecho y le das interacción
<cousteau> omikron4, -9 es para hacer KILL en vez de TERM
<angela_> me avisas cuando te salga la pantalla de interacción
<cousteau> creo que aunque haya muchas sin el -9 también mandaría a cerrar a todas
<omikron4> hecho lo de interaccion
<omikron4> eso es cierto cousteau
<angela_> ahora busca acción con pulsación de ratón
<cousteau> yo no usaría kill  (a menos que el programa haya muerto y no responda ni a term)
<omikron4> hecho angela_
<cousteau> (quiero decir que no usaría KILL, no que no usaría el comando `kill`)
<angela_> dale ejecutar un programa y te buscas cualquiera
<cousteau> angela_, por ejemplo `killall soffice.bin`?
<angela_> ejem firefox
<cousteau> a lo mejor esto se hace mejor con scripts de libreoffice
<cousteau> ...no era esto para libreoffice?
<cousteau> o es un script que cierra LO _y_ abre FF?
<angela_> lo que pasa es que tengo un servidor apache y los niños llaman la actividad desde alli
<Paulx> amigos no me lo van a creer
<Paulx> xD
<angela_> omikron4 como vas?
<techno_x64> q paso Paulx ?
<Paulx> mimecar: gnome shell y el sistema ya iniciado consume solo 189 MB de RAM
<omikron4> angela_: encontrado
<Paulx> con chromium llega a los 270 MB RAM
<techno_x64> Paulx,  q te dije vez ;)
<omikron4> ya le puse el programa
<angela_> o.k que programa seleccionaste?
<omikron4> gedit. porque no encontraba otro, jeje
<Paulx> con Unity cargado y el sistema iniciado me llevaba 450 MB de RAM
<xangua> xfce soporta los indicadores de ubuntu¿
<Paulx> un ahorro tremendo
<techno_x64> yo q te dije Paulx q te convenia el shell el unity es una mierda de consumo xd
<cousteau> Paulx, estupendo, ahora prueba gnome classic
<xangua> !lengua | techno_x64
<kubot> techno_x64: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Paulx> techno_x64: mimecar quiero purgar unity
<angela_> omikron tienes que poner otro programa ejem firefox
<Paulx> ddesisntalar la mierda de unity
<Paulx> XDD
<angela_> ya qye gedit te lo tira de una
<xangua> !lengua | Paulx
<kubot> Paulx: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<angela_> como me pasa a mi
<Paulx> disculpenme la expresion
<Paulx> jajaj
<techno_x64> AJAJ
<cousteau> unity no se lleva mucho cariño...
<Paulx> techno_x64: como purgo unity y todos sus componentes ?
<omikron4> ya le puse firefox angela_
<angela_> o.k
<techno_x64> sudo apt-get --purge remove unity creo
<angela_> ahora f5 para que impress entre en modo presentación y pulsas en la imagen que tiene la interacción y me dices si te ejecuta el firefox
<Paulx> imaginet me estoy ahorrando mas de 200 mb de RAM que me consumia el unity
<Paulx> xD
<Paulx> y sumado el zeitgeist
<techno_x64> yo con arch hago maravillas Paulx
<Paulx> eran casi 300
<Paulx> :o
<angela_> omikron4 que paso te ejecuto el firefox?
<omikron4> angela_: lo que me hizo es abrir el gedit para editar el firefox
<angela_> jejejeje viste
<angela_> eso es lo que me pasa se supone que deberia ejecutar el firefox no crees?
<omikron4> pero es que no se si este firefox es el ejecutor u otro
<angela_> facil coloca la linea en consola
<angela_> /usr/bin/firefox en una consola....... luego eberia abrirte el firefox
<angela_> ahora si lo ahce en consola por que no lo hace la interacción de impress
<angela_> claro en windows no sucede esto pero la idea es usar gnu/Linux
<angela_> omikron4 que paso te quedaste sin palabras
<angela_> yo estoy desde esta mañana en ese dilema
<angela_> pero si se hace yo vi un equipo que lo hacia
<omikron4> angela_: es que yo vi que me abrio el firefox, aunque sin encontrar la direccion, eso si, si guardo el documento
<cousteau> angela_, tiene toda la pinta de ser un bug
<cousteau> a lo mejor libreoffice 3.6 lo arregka
<omikron4> despues de guardarlo y ponerle firefox http://www.google.es me dice esto....
<omikron4> Firefox no puede encontrar el archivo en /home/omikron4/firefox http://www.google.es.
<cousteau> sí, lo que hace es intentar abrir archivos
<cousteau> a mí (3.3) me convierte `firefox` en `http://firefox/`
<cousteau> debe de ser un bug; mirad a ver si está reportado
<omikron4> lo que veo es que aquel archivo que no abre para editar lo pone a descargar
<angela_> he puesto un post en el forun de libreoffice a ver que me dicen gracias por todo
<Guest16662> como recupero el unity?
<Guest16662> solo puedo entrar a gnome comun, ya que gnome shell tampoco me funciona
<Paulx> ahora luego que reinicie el sistema no me inicia gnome-shell
<Paulx> la primera vez si arranco
<Paulx> arranca gnome classic
<Paulx> pero gnome-shell no
<Paulx> techno_x64
<lucas1> una consulta como hago para saber el nombre de mis unidades opticas
<lucas1> de mis grabadoras de dvd
<lucas1> ...
<techno_x64> q paso Paulx ?
<Paulx> reinicie la maquina y cuando quise entrar a gnome-shell ahora no carga gnome-shell se queda con el fondo de pantalla
<Paulx> :s
<Paulx> ahora estoy en gnome classic
<Paulx> techno_x64:
<fzeta> lucas1: con lsusb no te sale nada?
<techno_x64> mmm no carga el shell
<techno_x64> movistes alguna configuracion?
<Paulx> techno_x64: no he cambiado la configuracion
<Paulx> :s
<Paulx> sera el lightdm ?
<techno_x64> mmm
<techno_x64> no
<techno_x64> no creo q sea eso
<techno_x64> desinstalaste sunity verdad??
<dylan66> ls -l /dev/cd* lucas1
<lucas1> perdon fzeta me perdi en la conversacion probare
<lucas1> fzeta no no me sale
<lucas1> dylan66 probare con tu comando
<lucas1> dylan66 nitido ese si me funciono
<lucas1> dylan66 me funciono gracias ahora alguna forma de cambiar el que la sr1 sea l sr0 y la sr0 sea la sr1
<dylan66> no entendi
<lucas1> jeje mis quemadoras
<lucas1> las tengo la de arriba aparece cmoo sr1
<NaN123> Ayuda: ERROR : unable to download video    con youtube-dl
<lucas1> y la de abajo como la sr0
<lucas1> quiero q la 0 sea la de arriba y la 1 la de abajo para no confundirme
<NaN123> Ayuda: ERROR : unable to download video con youtube-dl
<NaN123> Ayuda: ERROR : unable to download video con youtube-dl
<NaN123_> Ayuda: ERROR : unable to download video con youtube-dl
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-21
<angelita> hola
<angelita> alguien me ayuda x favor
<angelita> tengo ubuntu server pero quiero cambiarle el ip dhcp ya q no tengo internet
<angelita> ayudenme vale!
<ese> en el server sudo dhclienteth0  o como sea su device
<ese> sudo dhclient eth0
<angelita> ok dejame encender la  maquina virtual
<angelita> uso virtualbox
<angelita> y antes tenia internet ahora no
<angelita> estoy apunto de llorar  chamo
<angelita> nada
<angelita> no puedo conectarme ni en vvirtualbox y menos en vmware
<angelita> necesito probar un software en ubuntu server sino me van a botar de mi trabajo ;((
<ese> aver
<ese> !paste > angelita
<kubot> angelita: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<ese> pegua la salida de ifconfig -a
<ese> en paste y pasa el enlace para ver
<angelita> ok dejame ver
<angelita> estoy frustrada
<angelita> ninguna maquina virtual
<dabor> angelita, paciencia !!
<angelita> trsite troste ;(
<ese> usted tranquila, vamos a ver si poodemos ayudarla, respire profundo :p
<angelita> aparece esto:  a: error fetching interface information:  device not found
<angelita> no se q es
<ese> ifconfig -a ?
<angelita> mira lo puse mal chamo
<angelita> hay Dios
<angelita> ando tan mal
<ese> ifconfig -a
<ese> sin el ?
<angelita> ya salio un poco de cod
<angelita> dejenme correr esto mejor en el virtal box xq en vmware no puedo copiarlo
<angelita> es como si no leyera la red de mi wifi
<angelita> ya arranco virtual box en vware no deja copiar
<angelita> ustedes disculpen chicos
<angelita> com copio lo q veo en virtualbox
<angelita> no puedo
<angelita> ese: me ayudas please
<angelita> dabor:  o tu dabor
<ese> te sale algo como eth0 ath0 lo ?
<angelita> eth0
<angelita> eth1 y un lo
<ese> ok no aparecen ips como 10.0.0.1 etc?
<angelita> estoy confundida
<ese> 10.216.x.x o 192.168.x.x ?
<ese> o solo le aparece una 127.0.0.1
<angelita> no! en lo disk  direc inet 127.0.0.1
<angelita> ese:  nada de ips
<ese> sudo dhclient eth0
<angelita> pienso q mi laptop no est pasando internet a mis server virtuales
<ese> sudo dhclient eth1
<ese> que le sale ahi?
<angelita> ese: sale esto:  RTNETLINK answers: file exist
<angelita> pidio mi clave y ya
<angelita> no hizo nada
<angelita> igualito a Chávez
<angelita> nada hizo x Venezuela
<ese> jajaja
<angelita> ese:  q significa eso chamo=?
<ese> ping yahoo.com ?
<angelita> wao q hiciste amor
<angelita> ya tengo internet
<angelita> en virtualbox
<ese> bien!
<angelita> eres un genio!
<angelita> q hiciste
<angelita> hay estoy contenta ! wueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ese> sudo dhclient eth0 o eth1 solicita un ip al dhcpd server
<ese> en realidad nada, ahora si quiere que sea auto va tener que moverle los conf de /etc
<angelita> ok!
<angelita> explicame mejor!
<ese> o reinicie su virtual a ver si le toma el ip automatica
<angelita> xq antes no hacia ni ping y nada
<angelita> pensé q era mi laptop
<ese> si no lo toma regresas y movemos algo
<angelita> ummm! bueno
<angelita> si la apago y la enciendo d nuevo
<ese> si, y haces un ping yahoo.com ...a ver si te toma la ip automatica, si no editamos algunos archivos en /etc
<angelita> si hace ping
<angelita> pero tengo es dhcp en todo x desgraacia
<angelita> como hago eso fijo! o x lo menos cada vez q me conecte x dchp pueda usar mi maquina virtual ubuntu server
<ese> sin hacer dhclient al prenderla, directamente haces ping yahoo.com ...te trabaja?
<angelita> en el trabajo en la casa de mis amigas y mi departamento
<angelita> no antes no! ahora si
<ese> entonces ya esta solucionado
<angelita> x eso t pregunte cariño de q habías hecho para q funcionara
<angelita> voy a reiniciarla
<ese> ok reinicie
<angelita> lo extraño era q la misma maquina hace eso en virtualbox y vmware
<angelita> oye en agradecimiento t envío esta rika electronica: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX0n_BEz0ic
<angelita> ese:  ahora esta entrando pero demora un poco no sé xq se estanca unos segunds en waiting for network configuration
<angelita> tengo q esperar entre 50 a 70 segundos
<angelita> ese: mira acaba d sair esto:  unknown hots www.yahoo.com
<angelita> eso es lo q me sale en ambas maquinas virtuales
<ese> si no lo levanta auto
<angelita> ese:  q   debo hacer='
<ese> que interface trato? eth0 o eth1 ?
<angelita> umm ni idea  amor
<angelita> jajaja
<ese> ok, 2 formas de hacerlo, la mas facil, vete al virtualbox y añade otro interfaz ahi mismo uno cableado, reinicia maquina y mira si puedes
<angelita> sudo dhclient eth1
<angelita> ya mi amor
<angelita> ya sé
<angelita> al poner ese cod lo levanta
<angelita> interesante cariño
<ese> ok vete a virtualbox en interfaces de red y cambia el otro interface a cableado, no uses NAT
<angelita> habrá alguna manera q pueda hacerlo automático
<angelita> ok
<angelita> ese:  alli no me deja hacer eso
<ese> o fijate cual interface es eth1 en virtualbox settings interface de network y reviza los parametros, haz igual el otro interfaz al que si conecta
<ese> angelita, solucion 2
<angelita> espera me confundi
<angelita> estoy en algo de configuración en virtual box
<ese> angelita,  sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<angelita> osea es en cod y Yo d estupida en otro lado
<ese> y cambias a :
<ese> auto eth0
<ese> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ese> salvas y sales
<angelita> tengo 2
<angelita> ese:  The loopbck  network interface
<angelita> auto lo
<angelita> iface lo inet loopback
<angelita> hay otro de  The primary network interface
<angelita> autho eth0
<ese> si lo no lo mnuevas
<angelita> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<angelita> cual de los 2
<ese> ese, cambias eth0 por eth1 en las 2 lineas
<ese> que quede autho eth1 y iface eth1 inet dhcp
<angelita> ya listo
<angelita> era la segunda opcion
<ese> salva y salte
<angelita> de 0 a 1
<ese> si en las DOS lineas
<ese> salte y salva
<angelita> si en auto eth1  y iface eth1  inet dhcp
<ese> Control X Y enter
<angelita> si
<ese> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<angelita> pero eplicame algo 0 y 1
<ese> ejecuta eso
<angelita> ok va chamo
<ese> ping yaho.com
<ese> ping yahoo.com
<angelita> cool amor
<angelita> dejame reiniciarlo haber
<ese> ok ahora prueba
<ese> sudo reboot
<angelita> ese me lo sé jejeje
<angelita> gracia amor
<angelita> cual es la diferencia entre 0 y 1
<ese> no me digas amor que me la creo
<angelita> el 1 es mayor x eso vale mas y es mejor
<angelita> ese: yo soy cariñosa tranquilo
<ese> tienes dos interfaces virtuales cableados de ethernet o nics , uno es eth0 y otro eth1
<ese> el ubuntu estaba tratando de obtener un ip con el eth0 cuando tu virtualbox no tenia un eth0 pero u n eth1 ...entonces cambiaste para que sea eth1 el que obtenga ip del dhcpd
<angelita> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm rayos! es medio complicado
<angelita> pero eso es cada vez q yo vaya a crear una maquina virtual
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe en que año salio el ubuntu 13.04 porque no corre en una laptop nueva no carga la version live
<ese> por lo regular, NO
<angelita> umm no salio el viernes
<angelita> algo asi lei
<ese> algo pusiste que debiste hacerlo manual
<angelita> ese: q complicado
<angelita> bueno dejme probar
<angelita> esta cool
<dabor> Patero-ng, 13.04..abril del 2013
<angelita> mira t explico xq estoy en esta situación
<angelita> el día jueves mi jefe me pido esto
<angelita> instalar un server  ubuntu en dell
<angelita> ok
<angelita> actualizarlo
<angelita> y hasta alli llegue
<angelita> no daba
<angelita> ahora mi jefe quiere esto: instalar asterisk en ubuntu server y necesita prbar 3 server nuevos con algún programa durante 5 ías
<angelita> cosa q él entre y pueda ejecutar lo q hace el programa
<angelita> estoy tan extresada con eso
<ese> asterisk es facil
<angelita> ese:  t imaginas mñana teno q instalar un software para robar esos 3 servers
<ese> pues mas le vale que agarre una disco live de asterisk de algo ya elaborado porque lleva su tiempo dejarlo bien desde cero
<angelita> ese:  no tengo idea q hacer
<angelita> ese: puedo instalarlo en ese server
<angelita> la cosa es q corra y también necesito probar un software en esos 3 server para probar q funcionan bien
<ese> bajate el usb o cd de asteriskNOW
<ese> nomas booteas desde el, osea asi a lo rapido
<angelita> ese:  no me entendiste
<ese> ya que solo tienes 1 dia
<angelita> ese: mañana debo tener ubuntu server corriendo con alguna aplicación de prueba ya sea para probar la memoria ram, procesador y el disco duro
<angelita> angelita: no sé q instalar
<angelita> ese:  estoy como bruta no sé q hacer
<ese> que aplicacion tienes pensado instalar?
<angelita> ese: esa salida con mis amigas a la disco me puso tonta
<angelita> ese:  ninguna x qno sé jajajaj, x eso t digo q ana brutísima amor
<leoslax> Hola a todos
<angelita> ese: me entiendes!
<angelita> ese:  el server demora 20 mint en actualizarse
<angelita> ese: q  me recomiendas para mi server mañana
<angelita> ese:  amor! estás alli
<angelita> ese: escucha esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX0n_BEz0ic
<angelita> ese:   estás=??
<ese> no se que vaz a po ner, que hace tu trabajo, por eso le pregunto como que quiere instalar?
<leoslax> oye angelita, me tomé el atrevimiento de abrir tu link, buena música ;)
<angelita> ese:  mientras tenga el server d ubuntu ejecutando no sé programaa q ejecute la temperatura o pruebe la memoria ram
<angelita> leoslax: Gracias, si Yo escucho electronica
<angelita> soy una chika bien chic y muy moderna
<leoslax> angelita: me encanta el trance
<angelita> leoslax: cool! q bien, asi me olvido de los problemas d mi bella Venezuela
<leoslax> para ver temperaturas instala lm-sensors
<angelita> leoslax:  en server =??
<angelita> ese:  amor! mra mañana mi jefe preguntará, haber Angelita q hiciste, instalaste el server pero ninguna aplicaci´n para probar las memorias ram, procesador y menor el disco duro y creéme q me botan y llloraré todo el mes
<leoslax> sii, prueba sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<angelita> leoslax: dejame instalarlo y funciona en el server
<angelita> =?
<angelita> ese:  si no tengo eso capaz q me suplantan x otra/o y la estupida d Sherly se va a gozar
<angelita> maldita colombiana la odio
<angelita> leoslax: como veo el sensor  ya q lo instalé en server ubuntu y todo es black / white
<angelita> ese:  estás0??
<angelita> ese:  amor
<angelita> leoslax:  chico escicha esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS5fHWmzqIg
<leoslax> aún estoy escuchando el otro, cuando termine, cambio a ese ;)
<ese> ni idea de sus planes
<angelita> ese:  estás  ocupado! si es asi no t molesto mas cariño
<angelita> muchas gracias x la ayuda amor
<angelita> leoslax: demorarás 1 hora, yo lo cammbie xq quería escuchar vocal
<angelita> leoslax: mira chamo, instalé ya sensor pero como lo veo ahora
<angelita> recuerd q es ubuntu server
<ese> angelita, esque ya estamos en offtopic, si quiere conversar metase a #ubuntu-es-cafe ...reglas son reglas, ver el /topic
<leoslax> en la consola escribes sensors
<angelita> ese:  disculpa no sabía
<angelita> ese:  mira lo escribi y sal esto: no sensors found!
<angelita> make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers yu need
<angelita> try sensor-detect to find out which these are
<angelita> leoslax: q puede ser eso=??
<leoslax> déjame ver... quizá falten drivers para acceder a los sensores, no haya sensores o escribiste mal el comando en la consola :p
<angelita> lo escribi bien
<angelita> lo actualize haber si es eso
<leoslax> probaste el comando que te dijo la ayuda?
<angelita> leoslax:  nada chamo
<leoslax> sensor-detect?
<angelita> sale lo mismo q te escribi
<leoslax> yo estoy a mitad de un update, si me esperas un ratito más podré ver como te ayudo
<angelita> leoslax: ok chico, ya lo instalé pero nada
<angelita> sensor-detect no se encontró
<angelita> ;(
<angelita> mientras voy a buscar una corona, tengo mucha calor
<leoslax> angelita: ok, que sean dos
<angelita> leoslax:  ok cariño
<angelita> leoslax:  avisame para q me ayudes plis
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe como marcar una particion activa en ubuntu
<Patero-ng> quiero usar gparted pero on me da opcion y fdisk su man no dice nada
<ese> Patero-ng,  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ese> no le sirve?
<Patero-ng> ya
<Patero-ng> y da ahi es a y luego w
<ese> si entras all menu experto con la x te da mas opciones, pones m para verlas
<Patero-ng> aya gracias
<Patero-ng> bueno probe otro usb de 8gb y tambien el ubuntu 13.04 se para en mi computadora
<Patero-ng> no se que puedo hacer todo me falla
<Patero-ng> lo voy a probar en una laptop i7 que tengo a ver si falla tambien pero creo que la falla esta en que mi computadora no es compatible
<UsuarioDisturbed> como hago para saber cuanto espacio me queda en mi corrida en vivo de ubuntu 13.10 probe con df -h pero me da varios tamanios cual se el que me pertenece
<UsuarioDisturbed> ya averigue parece que es lo que esta en / o /home
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Una duda
<juan_> ¿por que cuando actualizo mi sistema 12.04 se atasca en los repositorios medibuntu?
<juan_> Me dice que no los encuentra. Hasta hace unos dias nunca he tenido problemas
<juan_> Pues nada, ya veo que hoy no hay respuesta. Ya entrare en otro rato a ver si hay algo mas de suerte. Un saludo
<juan_> Bye
<rodicio> Holas ¿hay alguna forma de que pidgin me permita usar la cámara en yahoo mesenger?
<mimecar> la cámara me parece que sólo funciona con Jabber
<rodicio> ok, gracias, lo probaré
<Angelita> Hola
<Angelita> buenos días chico/as
<Angelita> podrán ayudarme con un server
<GridCube> !pregunta | Angelita
<kubot> Angelita: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Angelita> GridCube: voy
<Angelita> dame 2 minutos chico
<GridCube> yo no te apuro, :)
<Angelita> GridCube: Configurar los discos en un arreglo RAID1 con hotspare
<Angelita> tengo un ubuntu server y ando media perdida con esto.
<Angelita> GridCube: mi problema es q soy nueva en esto pero en linux grafico no asi q se me complica la terminal
<zerver> Angelita: estas siguiendo algun manual, tutorial?
<Angelita> zerver: no ninguno, busque en google pero lo veo medio enrredado
<Angelita> zerver: tu podrás ayudarme, estoy en mi trabajo y necesito instalar eso
<zerver> Angelita: con que cuentas me refiero a que caracteristicas de lo que vas a configurar.
<Angelita> zerver:  tengo un  dell server poweredge  y el linux es ubuntu server 12.04  de 64 bits
<zerver> Dices que vas a configurar un RAID tipo 1 , lo vas a configurar fisicamente o por software?
<Angelita> zerver: ahhh! cariño ahora si me la pusiste dificil
<Angelita> yo tengo mi server aqui
<zerver> Ok
<Angelita> seria fisicamente digo Yo
<flypp> Angelita, aquí hay un post sobre una instalación de Ubuntu server en un poweredge-> http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/4906.installing-ubuntu-server-with-intel-matrix-raid-arrays.aspx
<Angelita> flypp:  gracias nena
<Angelita> o nene
<Angelita> flypp:  ese nick parece d robot jejeje
<flypp> lo que te viene a decir es que llegado el momento de instalar grub, el nombre por defecto que te presente es incorrecto. Cuando te detecte el controlador raid, apunta el nombre para indicárselo a la hora de instalar el grub
<flypp> da igual. No uso el irc para ligar
<flypp> bueno sí, pero no lo consigo y ya hace tiempo que desisstí
<Angelita> flypp:  jejeje ok, pero no entendi nada, se ve complicado
<Angelita> Angelita:  sorry soy medi bruta
<flypp> Angelita, has probado ya a instalar?
<flypp> qué es lo que te parece complicado?
<Angelita> flypp:  todo nene
<flypp> pero te parece complicado instalar un ubuntu normal? te parece complicado hacerlo en modo texto? te acojona el tema del RAID?
<Angelita> flypp:  olvidalo nene, gracias d todas  maneras
<flypp> bueno, vale. Pero la instalación por texto es casi un siguiente-siguiente. Un RAID por hardware es transparente para el sistema operativo, así que quitando el detalle de darle el nombre a mano, no hay que hacer nada especial
<zerver> flypp: el problema es que va a estar mas dificil ver que tipo de host adapter es y ver como es el modo de configuracion aunque no deberia de ser mas complicado pero la compañera Angelita creo que no es su fuerte.
<zerver> flypp: en todo caso hay un tutorial para configurar por software creo que seria lo mas conveniente.
<flypp> los de Dell han anunciado hace tiempo el soporte completo a Ubuntu server. No debería haber problemas.
<zerver> flypp: si estoy deacuerdo aqui el problema es de capa 8
<Angelita> zerver:   en privado please
<flypp> el tema de los RAID por software ... hace tiempo que no toco esas cosas, pero en mis tiempos no se podía cambiar un disco en caliente en un raid por software. En los servers lo suyo es por HW
<Angelita> zerver: ahora vengo
<successus_clase> salud
<GridCube> dinero
<ese> mujeres, drogas, alcohol lo demas es malgasto
<GridCube> menos las drogas y el alcohol, coincido
<ese> y para que quierwes dinero si no haces lo demas?
<ese> QUE LE VAZ A HACER UNA CAPILLA A JEHOVA?
<ese> ups caps lol
<ese> tu haces tu capilla yo hago un burdel al lado :p
<mimecar> !ot ese
<kubot> ese: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ese> a deveras, sorry master mimecar
<ese> no me fije que estaba en #debian-es
<m4v> lol
<ese> #ubuntu-es *
<lllllllllll> saludos alguien puede decirme si cuando intentan isntalar ubuntu 12.04 en una pc les ha salido un error que dice asi: EDD: error 0100 reading sector 1897029 No default or UI configuration directive found y los envia a boot
<mimecar> parece un error de disco duro
<lllllllllll> saludos alguien puede decirme si cuando intentan instalar ubuntu 12.04 en una pc les ha salido un error que dice asi: EDD: error 0100 reading sector 1897029 No default or UI configuration directive found y los envia a boot
<lllllllllll> mimecar, hmmm pero ya esta funcionando con un ubuntu y no habia dado ese error
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> un golpe en el disco mientras en marcha puede dejar sectores dañados
<lllllllllll> mimecar, en tres pc???
<mimecar> podŕia ser
<lllllllllll> mimecar, no podria ser mas bien el dvd?
<mimecar> aparte, has buscado el error en google o preguntas directamente aquí?
<lllllllllll> estuve buscando en la red pero sale solo con instalaciones desde usb
<mimecar> el DVD si lo has descargado por bittorrent está bien descargado
<lllllllllll> si jejej mimecar estaba escribiendo eso ;)
 * ese ve mucha violencia, lol, no te creas, la cosa va diferente, podrias poner un paste con sudo lshw
<lllllllllll> calla ese ;)
<lllllllllll> ese, como estas??
 * ese se calla
<mimecar> lllllllllll, para que usas un dvd?
<lllllllllll> mimecar, porque asi me lo enviaron
<mimecar> es un DVD comercial de canonical?
<lllllllllll> no
<mimecar> entonces busca un usb y descarga la iso de nuevo
<lllllllllll> y otra preguntaa mimecar
<lllllllllll> mimecar, por que no me lee los dvd , son como 15 pc y ninguna me muetra el cntenido de un dvd sea cual sea
<mimecar> el DVD puede estar mal
<mimecar> o tu lectora no es compatible con el disco
<lllllllllll> mimecar, jajaja todas? y ningun dvd
<lllllllllll> ?
<mimecar> tienes DVD's comerciales?
<lllllllllll> mimecar, hablo de cualquier dvd
<mimecar> si un dvd comercial te falla, las lectoras pueden estar dañadas
<lllllllllll> jaja ok
<lllllllllll> todas
<mimecar> ¿donde las has comprado?
<flypp> seguro que son lectoras de dvd?
<kobain_> seguro son lectoradas de CDs y le mete el DVD loooll!!
<lllllllllll> kobain_, hablo con el dueño del circo
<lllllllllll> mimecar, claro
<lllllllllll> mimecar, todas leen dvd
<lllllllllll> en windows lo hacía
<mimecar> ¿todas las máquinas llevan ubuntu?
<lllllllllll> flypp, si son lectoras dvd
<lllllllllll> mimecar, si
<lllllllllll> ahora si
<mimecar> ¿todas tienen el mismo fallo?
<kobain_> lllllllllll, nose de que circo hablas pero si de jaulas hablamos vos deberias estar tras las rejas ... bestia!
<lllllllllll> mimecar, absolutamente todas
<lllllllllll> kobain_, no entiendo por que tu violenci
<mimecar> ¿es en en el proceso de instalación de ubuntu?
<lllllllllll> mimecar, no, es en el sistema que trajo por defecto
<lllllllllll> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> resumiendo, esas máquinas tenían windows
<mimecar> le has hecho algo y ahora todas vienen con ubuntu?
<kobain_> lllllllllll, mi que?
<lllllllllll> mimecar, si luego viieron la cambiaron e instalaron ubuntu y ahora me toca cambiarla y  el disco me sale ese error
<mimecar> si ya tienes ubuntu para que tienes que ponerla de nuevo?
<lllllllllll> mimecar, porque le hicieron unas modificaciones
<mimecar> ¿qué modificaciones?
<lllllllllll> creo que le cambiaron unas aplicaciones
<mimecar> y ahora quieres reinstalar ubuntu 12.04?
<lllllllllll> son las instrucciones
<mimecar> ok, comprueba que el DVD esté bien con la suma md5
<mimecar> o descarga una iso y usa un usb
<lllllllllll> mimecar, como compruebo la suma md5
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lllllllllll> mimecar, gracias
<lllllllllll> y kobain_ por favor aprende a ser mas amable
<mimecar> descarga una iso normal y usa un usb, tardarás menos
<lllllllllll> mimecar, lo paso a un usb ?
<lllllllllll> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> no, descarga una iso nueva
<lllllllllll> ah ok
<Angelita> Hola buenas tardes  chicas/os
<Angelita> ese: hola
<Angelita> alguien sabe de programas para probar disco duro, procesador y memoria ram en ubuntu server
<mimecar> el procesador lo tienes complicado
<mimecar> con el disco duro mira las estadísticas SMATY
<mimecar> SMART
<mimecar> y con la RAM necesitarás un live cd y varias horas de pruebas
<Angelita> mimecar:  una consulta: tengo un pequeño problema. tengo un server dell pero es posible instalarle programas o actualizaciones desde un USB obviamente sin usar internet ya q ahora mismo el edificio no hay sino wifi
<mimecar> servidor web + wifi = mala combinación
<flypp> puedes hacer una réplica de los repos de debian en un disco duro o partición. Así instalé debian en unas prácticas en un polígono industrial (pagaban consumo de internet)
<Angelita> mimecar: si t entiendo. ahora mismo no tengo internet osea nada para mi server, x eso se me ocurrio descargar actualizaciones y programas en una laptop y luego pasarlas a un usb y el mismo lo instale en el server
<flypp> lo preparas en casa, y luego lo vuelcas a un NAS. En los equipos, modificas el sources.list para que apunten a una carpeta fpt donde metas todo
<Angelita> flypp: pero me entiendes q no tengo internet y necesito hacer pruebas pero se me ocurrio descargarlas hacia usb y luego pasarla al server
<mimecar> ubuntu server no tiene tantas actualizaciones como la versión normal
<mimecar> usa un live cd y comprueba el disco duro y la ram
<Angelita> mimecar:   ok!,  ahora para los programas como los instalo
<mimecar> no necesitas instalar programas
<Angelita> necesito instalar asterisk y zoneminder”, el software “webmin
<Angelita> el cd live lo tengo
<mimecar> no querías comprobar si el disco duro o la ram funcionan?
<mimecar> los programas que quieres instalar por wifi te funcionarán mal
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<Angelita> mimecar: si eran 2 cosas prueba e instalación
<mimecar> haz las pruebas primero, estarás un par de horas
<Angelita> mimecar: ya
<Angelita> mimecar:  tengo otro server pero necesito instalar asterisk zoneminder pero sin internet como hago=??
<mimecar> descarga los paquetes en un servidor de pruebas y luego crea un repositorio local
<mimecar> aunque deberías conseguir conexión a la red en ese servidor
<Angelita> mimecar: =?¡=  no entendi :(
<Angelita> mimecar:  no hay conexion alguna
<mimecar> cuando podrás usar una conexión wifi o de red en ese servidor?
<Angelita> es independiente como Yo.
<Angelita> mimecar: wifi solo mi laptop el server debe usarse sin red
<Angelita> x ahora
<Angelita> pero quería adelantar instalando astersk y zoneminder
<mimecar> lo estas haciendo de la forma más complicada pero es tu tiempo
<mimecar> descarga los paquetes de las aplicaciones en otro equipo y luego pasalas por usb
<mimecar> http://kuyne.blogspot.com/2012/07/como-instalar-paquetesprogramas-sin.html
<flypp> Angelita, entendemos el concepto de tener un servidor aislado antes de pasarlo a producción. Pero debes entender que si quieres poner a punto un sistema gnu/linux (y más teniendo el rol de servidor), conexión a internet o un repositorio local completito es indispensable. Descargar *.deb en un pendrive e instalarlos con dpkg parece una buena idea hasta que te das de bruces con las dependencias. Ten en cuenta que cuando te descargu
<Angelita> flypp:  se puede o no!  tengo un usb necesito adelantar sino estaré en problemas
<Angelita> es lo unico q quiero saber
<mimecar> Angelita, se puede
<flypp> sí, se puede.
<mimecar> pero no tengo tan claro que adelantes
<Angelita> ok! perfecto entonces vere como descargo actuaizaciones y el asterisk
<mimecar> ya te he puesto documentación
<Angelita> mimecar: gracias nene, este asterisk me tiene con dolor d cabeza
<mimecar> por curiosidad, ¿cómo vas a probar asterisk sin red?
<Angelita> zoneminder
<Angelita> se puede sin internet
<Angelita> =?
<mimecar> en red deberás estar
<mimecar> aunque sea local
<Angelita> para zoneminder también=?
<mimecar> un software de cámaras IP, sin red... no sirve de mucho
<mimecar> como mínimo necesitarás una red local
<flypp> puedes probarlo todo con 127.0.0.1 ... perooo...
<Angelita> ok entiendo, sin red no sirve de nada chamo,  bueno ni modo vale!
<Angelita> conchale chico si no es mi cerebro es la red
<mimecar> Angelita, cómo piensas conectas las cámaras IP?
<Angelita> gracias de todas maneras
<Angelita> mimecar:  mi jefe es el inventro no yo
<Angelita> yo necesito es un bacardi mojito ahora mismo
<mimecar> si son cámaras IP necesitas una red local
<mimecar> que no tenga acceso al exterior, pero si que sea interna
<mimecar> sin una red local no sirve de nada
<flypp> con otro equipo conectado con cable directo podría valer
<Angelita> gracias nenes muchas gracias
<Angelita> ;)
<Angelita> voy a usar mejor una maquina virtual
<Angelita> y mientras hago eso escucho Cafe del mar Ibiza chillout
<flypp> en la(s) máquina(s) virtual(es) configura la red en modo bridge para que la comunicación sea bidireccional
<Angelita> flypp:  es otro problema ! no he podido hacer eso
<flypp> con virtualbox es tan sencillo como ir a "configuración", pestaña de red, usar interface en modo bridge
<flypp> ya con VmWare no te puedo ayudar. Me parece infernalmente complicado ese sistema
<Angelita> flypp: voy hacer unos discos Raid1 con hotspare
<flypp> ahí ya no me meto. Terreno escabroso
<mimecar> me parece que estas corriendo mucho
<Angelita> flypp:  sabrás q eso si sé hacerlo, no soy tan bruta nada jejeje
<Angelita> no sé si sea la m´suica ambiental
<Angelita> estoy relax
<flypp> me refiero a hacer un RAID por software. No se me pasa por la cabeza hacer eso
<mimecar> en estos momentos, tienes problemas de hardware, necesitas montar un repositorio local, configurar una máquina virtual para probar todo, crear una red local para las cámaras...
<Angelita> mimecar:  primero los discos raid1 ya q estoy atrasada en eso
<Angelita> debo hacer  pruebas d otra cosa
<flypp> pues lo del RAID en máquina virtual, si puede ser. Y ya que virtualizas-> Pones a punto una máquina virtual perfectamente funcional. Cuando esté lista _no la uses_ . La clonas tantas veces como equipos necesites, pero nunca la toques por si tienes que revertir el trabajo.
<mimecar> Angelita, tu equipo admite virtualización?
<Angelita> mimecar:  si , es mi querida Adriana
<Angelita> asi se llama mi laptop
<Duncan84> buenas noches
<Duncan84> ¿alguien está al tanto del problema de la 13.10 con la gráfica en los Asus?
<Duncan84> me gustaría saber si tiene arreglo...
<Duncan84> ¿no hay nadie?
<flypp> qué problema hay? qué gráfica tienes?
<Duncan84> es una Nvidia
<Duncan84> el problema es que se queda en una pantalla en negro después del login
<Duncan84> he buscado por Internet y al parecer es un bug del kernel 3.11
<Duncan84> me gustaría saber si se puede revertir la actualización
<Duncan84> volver a 13.04
<Duncan84> o algo así
<ramon_pernil> no, no se puede
<Duncan84> mmm eso me temía
<Duncan84> ¿sabes si se solucionaría instalando drivers o de alguna otra forma?
<ramon_pernil> porque no ?
<Angelita> Duncan84:  nunca como ubuntu 10.04
<Duncan84> jjejejeje
<Duncan84> no sé, yo siempre la he montado parda intentando instalar esos drivers....
<flypp> pero la pantalla se queda en negro tras instalar algún driver privativo? tras una actualización? en una instalación fresca?
<Duncan84> fue una actualización
<Duncan84> del 13.04 al 13.10
<flypp> si puedes ver la pantalla del login, no culpemos tdavía a los drivers
<flypp> crea un usuario nuevo e intenta iniciar sesión con él
<Duncan84> eso no lo había pensado...
<Duncan84> lightdm funciona bien
<Duncan84> el problema viene después
<Duncan84> con Gnome
<ramon_pernil> Duncan84: tambien puedes utilizar el "recovery mode"
<Duncan84> ¿cómo?
<Duncan84> lo siento, muy avanzado no soy
<ramon_pernil> y yo frances... :)
<ramon_pernil> al principio, en grub
<Duncan84> sí
<Duncan84> he intentado iniciar algún kernel anterior
<Duncan84> pero nada
<ramon_pernil> tienes que seleccionar "ubuntu (recovery momde)
<ramon_pernil> algo asi
<Duncan84> vale, y ahí es donde se inicia una terminal, ¿no?
<ramon_pernil> justo despues el bios, hay una fenestra donde se puede escoger entra ubuntu, ubuntu (recovery), memtest, etc..
<ramon_pernil> se llama "grub"
<Duncan84> sí, eso sí
<Duncan84> la pregunta es
<Duncan84> si el "recovery mode" es en una terminal
<Duncan84> entonces no sé qué hacer ahí :-(
<ramon_pernil> no, te permitte volver a una sessio sin errores
<Duncan84> ah
<Duncan84> voy a ver
<Duncan84> gracias
<ramon_pernil> I instalar drivers
<ramon_pernil> a veces nvidia necessita propietarios-drivers
<flypp> primero haz lo sencillo: probar otro usuario, probar otro escritorio (xfce, por ejemplo)... En el recovery mode la puedes liar parda si no vas con pies de plomo
<Duncan84> por eso preguntaba...
<Duncan84> bueno, voy a probar esas cosas
<Duncan84> ¡muchas gracias!
<Angelita> hola
<Angelita> flypp: hola chico
<Angelita> flypp: instalé un ubuntu server en una maquina virtual, pero no puedo conectarme a puente
<Angelita> eso ya seria drvers=?
<Angelita> Hola! alguien ha visto a zerver
<Angelita> necesito ayuda con virtualbox
<Angelita> no me deja conectar a la red pero en puente sólo en nat
<Angelita> Hola
<Angelita> alguien me ayuda x favor
<flypp> Angelita, no te he entendido
<Angelita> flypp:  sabes de virtualbox, me sale un error pero queria saber si en realidad es otra cosa
<flypp> qué error?
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos en la sala
<Angelita> flypp:  sale cuando selecciono el adaptador  puente ya q está en nat y sale abajo : en la página Red adaptador 1: no hay adaptador red puente seleccionado,  este mensaje sale en rojo
<Angelita> debajo dice nombre:   sale no seleccionado y no puedo seleccionar otro ya q no existe
<flypp> es que tienes que seleccionar el interface de una lista desplegable. Te pasaría una captura, pero estoy en la cama desde el móvil
<Angelita> flypp: no sale otra selección, es como q no existe otra opción
<Angelita> yo lo he hecho antes pero esta vez no sale otro adapatdor
<Angelita> será driver=???
<Angelita> yx desgracia uso wuindouxxx
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<flypp> rl sistena operativo real? windows 8?
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda quiero instalar eric5  pero no he podido
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu 3.10
<arielsanflo> no carga
<flypp> Angelita, usas windows 8?
<flypp> Angelita, https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56792
<flypp> desinstalar (las máquinas virtuales no se eliminan), reinstala e iniciar como administrador
<flypp> me voy a dormir.Buenas noches canal.
<Angelita> flypp:  windows 7
<IgnacioUy> Hola
<IgnacioUy> Lubuntu, ya tiene los Daily de TrustyTahr?
<jumfernandez> que tal, necesito ayuda
<jumfernandez> perdòn
<dabor> jumfernandez, hay que hacer una pregunta en concreto
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-22
<Quinn> test
<abailarri> Saludos. Estoy tratando de instalar un ubuntu en un pc que me han pasado, pero al iniciar el pc dice: no bootable device -- insert boot disj and press any key
<abailarri> por lo que entiendo, no encuentra el disco duro, no? A que puede ser debido?
<flypp> abailarri, eso te lo pone después de instalar o al instalar?
<abailarri> antes de instalar ya lo ponia
<flypp> si no pones el cd y ya te pone eso, quiere decir que no tiene ningún sistema operativo instalado, no tiene disco duro o no es accesible
<flypp> si no tiene ningún sistema operativo y el disco duro está bien, asegúrate que desde la bios está activado el arranque desde cd-rom para poder iniciar el live-cd y poder instalar ubuntu
<flypp> normalmente al arrancar un ordenador se indica una tecla para acceder al <boot menu>, que puede ser f2, f10, f12...
<abailarri> flypp, he podido instalar ubuntu
<abailarri> pero sale eso
<abailarri> y el pc es muy nuevo
<abailarri> se habrá roto el hd?
<flypp> abailarri, se me ocurre que hay un problema al cargar el grub, que es el que se encarga del sistema de arranque
<flypp> puede ser que el cargador del grub se haya instalado en un lugar erróneo
<abailarri> flypp, antes de instalar ubuntu ya salia ese error
<abailarri> antes tampoco cargaba el SO
<flypp> pues suena a que el disco duro está cascado. Puedes comprobarlo con el live-cd de ubuntu
<flypp> inicias una sesión live (probar ubuntu sin hacer cambios en mi equipo), abrir una terminal y ejecutar: sudo badblocks /dev/sda
<abailarri> ok probaré ahora mismo
<talo> nas
<alxr_n3td1srupt> he intentado instalar ubuntu 13.10
<alxr_n3td1srupt> sin embargo me da un kernel panic al iniciar
<alxr_n3td1srupt> he conseguido rara vez entrar en el instalador de ubuntu sin embargo el instalador no carga
<alxr_n3td1srupt> lo he echo mediante usb formateando tanto en fat como en ext4
<alxr_n3td1srupt> y mediante diversas herramientas como unetbootin, power iso pero no consigo nada
<alxr_n3td1srupt> he buscado sobre el posible fallo pero ya que la distro es muy nueva no hay info sobre el posible fallo
<rengo> alxr_n3td1srupt:  el panic kernel dice hay problema hardware de tu pc o es muy rao mala copilacion del kernel
<rengo> *raro
<alxr_n3td1srupt> entonces como podria encontrar unsla solucion
<alxr_n3td1srupt> aveces arranca la interfaz pero cuando quiero iniciar el instalador
<alxr_n3td1srupt> no inicia
<alxr_n3td1srupt> ahora intentare grabar la iso en un DVD
<alxr_n3td1srupt> aver que tal
<deltra> hola  a todos
<waflessnet> alguien ocupa aptana studio 3
<deltra> hola alguien sabe como instalar spark en ubuntu de 64bits ??
<m4v> deltra: sudo apt-get install spark?
<deltra> hola
<GridCube> hola
<deltra> ya lo resolvi
<feedor> mimecar hola
<mimecar> hola
<feedor> mimecar te hago una consulta me dieron un disco de 40gb seagate pero el mismo se particiona en dos, como puedo saber si defectuoso
<mimecar> haz un test de superficie
<feedor> se parte en un disco de 10gb y 30gb
<mimecar> o mira las estadísticas de smart
<feedor> estoy con xubuntu desde el live
<GridCube> feedor, mira con fdisk
<GridCube> o con gparted
<hbautista> con cualquier live-cd puedes checar si tiene defectos
<hbautista> testdisk es tu amigo :)
<GridCube> hbautista, testdisk es overkilling
<hbautista> o fdisk ;-)
<feedor> me dice que no tiene defectos antes de instalar, que no encuentra errores
<feedor> pero le cuesta arrancar
<feedor> como puedo capturar el arranque
<hbautista> algunas placas base tienen la opción de hacer un test del disco duro via SMART
<feedor> dont support dpo or fua tira mensajes como este
<waflessnet> alguien a hecho scripts en "R" o "R can" ?
<feedor> failed read dma command
<feedor> pero el hecho que se particione solo, es indicio de que la parte logica esta mal
<feedor> le instale lubuntu, cargo todo pero no arranca, lo puse como master
<successus_clase> salud
<feedor> lo instale manualmente, esta dividido en dos, elimine las particiones, e instale lubuntu raiz home swap, pero al iniciar no carga el grub
<mimecar> feedor, si no has hecho un test de supuerficie completo
<mimecar> no te dirá que tiene errores
<feedor> con el live que estoy corriendo ahora corri el detector de defectos que esta en el menu de instalacion similar test de memoria
<feedor> no arrojo errores
<mimecar> el test dura bastante tiempo
<mimecar> el test de la memoria ram son un par de horas de escrituras y lecturas
<deltra> ola
<feedor> en la consola tiro el comando fdisk -l y no devuelve nada
<feedor> en donde se guarda el archivo de arranque en la live usb, para analizar los errores de arranque
<alfonso> buenas tardes, como puedo arreglar un mensaje de Ubuntu 12.04 que dice lo siguiente: Ubuntu 12.04 ha experimentado un error interno
<alfonso> si sigue con problemas reinicie el equipo
<hbautista> reiniciando?
<alfonso> hbautista: cierto pero cada vez que reinicio sale otra vez la misma ventana
<alfonso> entonces creo que tendre que intentar arreglarlo
<alfonso> de hecho tengo el informe de errores
<hbautista> revisar esos logs.. para ver cuál o dónde se origina el problema
<feedor> alfonso a mi el xubuntu 13.04 tambien me tiraba ese mensaje, yo lo solucione cambiandome a linuxmint xfce
<feedor> con solo poner fdisk -l me tendria que tirar todas las particiones o le tengo que especificar el nombre del disco
<neynan> holas
<neynan> holas
<feedor> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<Exio4> usa sudo
<feedor> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<feedor> Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x3970bd4c.
<feedor> Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.
<feedor> After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.
<feedor> Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<MrTulias> Usa pastebin para pegar texto
<monic22ec> hola con todos
<monic22ec> porfa quiero actualizar mi ubuntu del 11.10 al 12.04 pero no me deja  mi maquina es una core D
<monic22ec> estoy utilizando el comando sudo apt-get upgrade
<feedor> monic22ec que frecuencia?
<monic22ec> a que te refieres con que frecuencia soy nueva en esto y talvez no entienda algunos terminos
<feedor> monic22ec tengo un amd sempron 1600ghz y una fx5200 y me es imposible instalar ubuntu desde la version 11.04
<feedor> monic22ec que si es muy vieja la maquina tal vez no funcione
<feedor> 1.6ghz :)
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> Tengo una problemilla con la instalacion de ubuntu en un equipo
<manel2020> me baje la iso en la arquitectura correcta pero no se porque no lo lee
<manel2020> el equipo objeto tiene ubuntu 7 e  intento leer el dvd... no me deja
<manel2020> ... ideas?
<feedor> que tipo de maquina es
<feedor> nuevo viejita
<manel2020> vieja pero no deberia ser por lo vieja que es
<flypp> qué significa que no lo lee? metes el dvd -> ¿se monta?, ¿puedes ver los archivos que contiene?
<manel2020> la arquitectura de la iso es de 32 bits
<monic22ec> estoy viendo las caracteristicas pero como te dije soy nueva y se me complca un peco en cuanto tenga las caracteristicas las publico
<manel2020> significa que tengo la bios con boot en el cd y arranca el disco duro
<deltra> ola
<manel2020> una vez que arranca el disco duro -> arranca ubuntu y en el escritorio al visualizar del dvd se observa que no esta montado
<manel2020> la luz del dvd esta fija
<monic22ec> en memoria 485,9 MiB
<monic22ec> procesador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz × 2
<deltra> monic22ec   intentaste entrar al boot menu al cargar  la pc
<flypp> pero has probado a montarlo a mano?
<manel2020> no, pero porque no se
<monic22ec> esta mal ni leas esas caracteristicas
<monic22ec> ya subo las de verdad
<flypp> puedes montarlo a mano desde terminal. Creas un directorio (sudo mkdir /media/dvd) y luego lo montas (sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/dvd)
<manel2020> voy a ver
<flypp> luego miras en /media/dvd si ves los archivos. Si tienes más de un lector, puede que en vez de /dev/cdrom tengas que poner /dev/cdrom0 o /dev/cdrom1
<manel2020> no es para un escritorio es para un server...
<flypp> a menos que sea un lector SAS y haya problemas con el controlador SCSI/SAS, debería ser igual
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> haber
<manel2020> parecera obvio... pero si meto un cd "comercial" si lo lee
<flypp> tú móntalo y ya está. Lo primero es ver que el dvd está bien grabado y no lo estás metiendo en una disquetera
<manel2020> y no veo en dev nada parecido
<flypp> de eso podemos inferir que la lectora funciona y lee DVD's. Ahora hay que comprobar que el DVD está bien grabado
<manel2020> y si te digo que funciona en otros equipos me diras que el problema es el lector
<manel2020> ....
<flypp> ls /dev | grep cdrom
<manel2020> y si te digo que el lector funciona correctamente en otros equipos?
<flypp> ls /dev | grep sr
<monic22ec> deltra si me dices como lo hago muy amable
<monic22ec> gracias por acudir al rescate
<flypp> pero has dicho que el lector lee dvd's comerciales. Entiendo que lo has probado en el servidor, no?
<manel2020> si he probado de todo... (me quede sin ideas y estoy en bucles)
<manel2020> el resultado del terminal es sr0
<flypp> bien, pues -> mount - iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<flypp> perdón
<flypp> mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<manel2020> ese resultado es con el dvd comercial,, pongo la iso bootable del ubuntu server... y vemos...
<flypp> /dev/sr0 nunca cambia. Es el lector de dvd. Da igual que le metas mortadela siciliana que seguirá siendo /dev/sr0
<manel2020> ya pero ahora no me deja quitar el dvd
<flypp> desmóntalo -> sudo umount /media/dvd
<flypp> o bien -> sudo umount /dev/sr0
<manel2020> mira (no fue necesario crear media/dvd) , ya que existen en media cdrom y cdrom0
<manel2020> un ls en media/cdrom me devuelve el contenido del dvd comercial
<manel2020> pero no el del otro dvd (y ya hice 2 dvd , con distros distintas)
<flypp> vale, inferimos entonces que el dvd no contiene datos correctos. Hasta aquí vamos bien, verdad?
<flypp> el dvd no es legible. No está bien grabado. ¿Hasta aquí estamos de acuerdo?
<manel2020> realmente no se si contiene datos incorrectos.. ya que el dvd funciona en otros 3 equipos sin problemas
<flypp> ese mismo dvd grabado?
<manel2020> exactos ese mismo y otro mas de otra distro
<flypp> bien. Sabes que hay dvd+r y dvd-r?
<manel2020> no se porque este lector en este equipo con este dvd NO FUNCIONA.
<manel2020> el lector funciona en otro equipo sin ningun problema
<flypp> mmmmm... el mismo lector con el mismo dvd funciona en este equipo y en otro no
<manel2020> mmmmmmmm eso digo yo (y al final me quede sin ideas)
<flypp> la posición es la misma? horizontal en los equipos donde funciona y en el servidor?
<manel2020> meti la grabadora en el equipo , pero tampoco
<flypp> ah! pero has montado el dvd?
<manel2020> desde este equipo que te hablo si
<flypp> has hecho lo del sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<manel2020> este equipo es nuevo y no aparece problema alguno con el dvd grabado ni con el lector
<manel2020> el problema aparece en el otro equipo
<manel2020> que no quiere cosas grabadas (por asi decirlo)
<manel2020> velocidad de grabacion ... ???
<flypp> sin embargo, dices que has usado el mismo lector, en la misma posición. Te repito, ¿has intentando montarlo a mano con sudo mount?
<manel2020> no
<flypp> pues hazlo. No se tiene por qué montar automaticamente
<manel2020> he metido el sudo umout y me dice que esta ocupado
<monic22ec> si esto mismo es memoria de 485,9 MiB procesador Intel® Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz × 2
<flypp> hombre, si vas a desmontarlo no puedes tener ningún explorador de archivos viendo la carpeta montada, ninguna terminal en ese directorio ni ningún otro programa accediendo al dvd
<monic22ec> disco de 29,5 GiB y so de 32 bits
<monic22ec> deltra bajo tu ayuda pude pasar de ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10 pero ahora no se si por las caracteristicas no puedo actualizar al 12.04
<manel2020> no me deja desmontar ni explusar
<GridCube> sudo eject
<monic22ec> hago un sudo apt-get upgrade
<manel2020> .
<monic22ec> y me sale Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<manel2020> dipositivo ocupado y el desmontanje a fallado
<manel2020> con sudo eject
<monic22ec> Creando árbol de dependencias
<monic22ec> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<monic22ec> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> monic22ec, ¿qué error te da al actualizar a la 12.04?
<GridCube> manel2020, sudo eject -v
<manel2020> ya salio
<flypp> manel2020, sudo dmesg | grep "sr0"
<manel2020> el error era que estaba dentro de /media/cdrom
<flypp> o bien -> dmesg | grep -i error
<flypp> lo de sudo no hace falta xD
<GridCube> ajajaja
<GridCube> XD
<flypp> pero si te lo dije antes
<GridCube> bolú
<flypp> en fin. Trata de montar el dvd grabado
<manel2020> me dice que no se ha encontrado el medio
<flypp> sudo mount -t iso9960 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<flypp> asegúrate que lo escribes bien
<manel2020> esta bien escrito
<manel2020> pero no monta
<talo> igual esta roto
<talo> xD
<flypp> bien, eso es que es incapaz de leer el dvd. Esa misma lectora que estás usando, dices que la has probado en otro equipo y sí leía el dvd que no te lee aquí. Cierto?
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> pero me da un mensaje...
<manel2020> quiere decir iso 9660
<flypp> si es una línea, pégalo aquí. Si es más de una línea, utiliza pastebin.com
<manel2020> me has dicho que ponga 9960
<flypp> bueno, no soy infalible xD
<talo> es que suele ser 9660
<flypp> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<manel2020> ok corregido el comando
<manel2020> el nuevo error es-> no se ha encontrado el medio
<manel2020> sugerencias?
<manel2020> coger el hd e instalar en otro equipo?
<flypp> pues eso, no lee el dvd que sí te lee con el mismo lector en otro equipo. Porque cuando dices que has conseguido leer ese mismo dvd con *ese mismo lector* te refieres a que es el mismo lector físico. Que lo has quitado de ese equipo y lo has conectado en el otro. Verdad?. No que los equipos tengan lectoras del mismo modelo
<talo> prueba con sr1...
<flypp> según él "ls /dev | grep sr" ha devuelto sr0. Si existe sr1 lo mato
<manel2020> es la misma unidad fisica , quito los tornillos los dos cables , (VEO EL JUMPER).
<manel2020> y lo cambio de equipo
<manel2020> ciero que pudiera ser que fueran 3 cables
<manel2020> pero descarto el cable de audio
<manel2020> que no lo he puesto
<flypp> no, no. Si acabas de montar un dvd comercial y lo lee... Lo único que se me ocurriría es que en un equipo el lector vaya en posición horizontal y en éste en vertical y no se alinee bien. Pero si el escenario es el mismo....
<flypp> manel2020, sabes usar pastebin?
<manel2020> se usarlo pero el equipo "objeto" no tiene acceso a la red
<manel2020> no tiene adaptador
<manel2020> supongo que me iba a pedir un resultado de dmesg o algo similar...
<manel2020> pero no puedo hacer un copy paste... (o si... espera , si puedo)
<flypp> mmmmm... manel2020 . Cómo has grabado el dvd? con qué programa y en qué sistema operativo?
<manel2020> guardo los resultados en un pen, los paso aqui y los publico en pastebin..
<manel2020> he bajado la iso de ubuntu.com la iso 32 bits server desde un equipo con ubuntu
<flypp> para guardar la salida directamente -> "dmesg > dmesg.txt" y "cat /var/log/syslog > syslog.txt"
<manel2020> he usado para este dvd kb3 y para el otro bootable brasero
<flypp> con qué programa lo has grabado?
<manel2020> dvd cerrados...
<talo> ubuntu 7 manel2020 ? , igual el dev es cdromx
<manel2020> no es 7 me cole es 8.04 (pero es antiguo de todos modos)
<talo> pos eso
<talo> prueba con cdrom0 o cdrom1
<manel2020> desde el terminal veo cdrom y cdrom0
<manel2020> en media
<manel2020> entro en ambas y no aparece nada con el dvd (bootable) si aparecen los ficheros en los comerciales
<flypp> es lo mismo lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  root      6 mar 29  2011 cdrom -> cdrom0
<talo> y si le metes este comando ?sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/dvd
<flypp> /dev/cdrom apunta a /dev/sr0
<talo> aja , ok flypp
<manel2020> ya lo hice... dice que no se puede montar
<manel2020> la unidad fisica existe sr0
<manel2020> la unidad logica cdrom tambien
<manel2020> el problema es el volumen logico
<flypp> esto es rarísimo. Si el dvd no hubiese sido cerrado (por ejemplo, grabado como disco de datos) lo entendería que se leyese en un equipo y en otro no. Pero al haberse grabado con brasero... no me cuadra
<manel2020> obviamente es raro raro.
<flypp> bueno... expedientes X aparte. manel2020 , ¿sabes si el equipo admite arranque por usb? Podrías crear un live-usb con la utilidad de unidades de arranque de ubuntu
<manel2020> tiene usb pero no admite ese arranque (al menos lo que he visto de la bios)
<manel2020> ademas fue lo primero que hice
<manel2020> usar mis usb-lives
<flypp> pues a las malas-malas, instalar ubuntu en una máquina virtual y luego volcar la instalación por red mediante un cable directo
<manel2020> yo soy mas drastico..
<manel2020> quito el disco e instalo ubuntu en otra maquina
<manel2020> luego cambio el disco a esta maquina "rarita"
<flypp> también... No se me ocurre ninguna explicación a que no te lea el dvd que sí te lee en otro equipo con la misma lectora
<GridCube> el cable ide puede estar mal, el puerto ide puede estar mal, la fuente puede no estar alimentado la lectora correctamente, el bios puede estar fallando en llamar primero a la lectora
<GridCube> hay mas
<flypp> ha introducido un dvd comercial y lo ha leído
<manel2020> gridcube si son posiblidades , pero como te han dicho la cuestion en que.... creo que ya se lo que paso
<flypp> ilumínanos
<manel2020> o pasa... es posible que sea la fuente (la tension de alimentacion) que no tenga suficiente tension como para que el laser pierda intensidad, consecuentemente las capas gravadas domesticas son menos profundas que las de los comerciales...
<manel2020> concuarda con lo que te dije que otro equipo no pasaba.
<manel2020> un fallo de estos exoticos de cojones (con perdon) ...
<flypp> podría ser
<mimecar> ese fallo lo puedes comprobar haciendo que la mismo grabadora verifique el disco
<manel2020> no comprendo mimecar.. ¿que suguieres?
<mimecar> cuando quemes el disco haz que el propio programa lo verifique
<mimecar> si no coinciden, grabación errónea
<manel2020> ya pero parece que no va ser por eso mimecar
<mimecar> es la hipotesis que acabas de dar
<manel2020> si fuese eso deberia fallar la unidad y el disco grabado en otro equipo
<mimecar> grabación y lectura usan dos láser diferentes
<flypp> mimecar, ése mismo dvd, con esa misma grabadora, funciona en otro equipo. Esa misma grabadora, con un dvd comercial, funciona correctamente.
<manel2020> cosa que NO ocurre, solo ocurre en el equipo objeto
<mimecar> cuanto tiempo tiene la lectora?
<manel2020> de todos modos eso que mencionas ya lo habia hecho mimecar, la lectora.... 1 año o menos
<mimecar> con ese tiempo debería ir
<mimecar> hay lectoras que son más sensibles a una marca de dvd's que otras
<manel2020> y funciona correctamente en otro equipo
<mimecar> otro equipo con la misma lectora?
<manel2020> en este , dichosa la casualidad no va,
<manel2020> exacto el misma lectora y mismo discos en 2 equipos distintos
<manel2020> en 1 funciona (obviamente no lo necesto aki) en el 2 (otro), solo lee cd comerciales
<mimecar> resumiendo
<mimecar> la lectora que falla la has probado en otro equipo y funciona?
<manel2020> si
<mimecar> cambia la fuente de alimentación
<mimecar> roba una y haz la prueba
<manel2020> ja ja ja
<manel2020> al final voy a tener que instalar de modo "raro" tengo que quitar el disco del equipo este que no quiere bootear desde cd (grabados) e instalar el ubuntu server
<manel2020> ni bootear ni leerlos
<manel2020> que deberia hacer merjor??
<mimecar> cambia la fuente
<manel2020> descomprimir la iso del cd en hd y arrancar en la maquina
<manel2020> o instalar ubuntu en ese disco y luego ponerlo en la otra maquina?
<GridCube> manel2020, tons probá grabar el dvd a 1x
<manel2020> pues no
<manel2020> hago una prueba haber
<manel2020> brasero lo me deja a 4x
<manel2020> k3b a 2.4
<manel2020> grabando nuevo dvd a 1x
<manel2020> probando
<manel2020> sigue ingnorando el booteo , y seguramente tampoco se pueda leer
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<manel2020> no , se niega a leer los dvd grabados
<manel2020> ...
<GridCube> mala suerte
<Chardot> Pará, no entiendo algo..
<Chardot> puse /join #kubuntu-es y me mandó acá...
<Chardot> m4v: WTF
<mimecar> es normal que te mande aquí
<Chardot> Ya no existe más el canal #kubuntu-es?
<Chardot> :O
<mimecar> como tenía pocos usuarios se redirecciona a este
<Chardot> Ahhh, ok
<Chardot> Che, alguien tiene Ubuntu o Kubuntu instalado en una Mac?
<Chardot> (no virtualizado)
<mimecar> !alguien Chardot
<kubot> Chardot: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Chardot> o_O
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Chardot> mimecar: perdón si mi pregunta es improcedente u ofensiva, pero estoy preguntando justamente eso: quiero saber si alguien tiene instalado Ubuntu o Kubuntu en una Mac :)
<mimecar> tendrás alguna duda si preguntas no?
<Chardot> O sea, estoy averiguando si alguien tuvo éxito instalándolo.
<mimecar> di la pregunta directamente y alguien te contestará
<Chardot> Hm..
<mimecar> hay gente en el canal que no está delante del ordenador
<mimecar> si ven la pregunta te pueden contestar cuando esten
<Chardot> ok: "es posible instalar Kubuntu o Ubuntu en una Mac?"
<mimecar> si te quedas en "alguien... no aporta nada"
<Chardot> mimecar: estaba esperando que alguien vea esa pregunta y dijera "sí, yo lo instalé con éxito"
<mimecar> ya, pero para eso necesitas que estén en el ordenador
<Novato> buenas a todo el mudno aqui!.
<Novato> que me recomiendan instalar ubuntu server 12.04 en la parte de particones: Guided- usar el disco entero o la segunda :  usar el disco entero y set up LVm ????
<Novato> que me recomiendan de los 2
<Novato> lei en google pero no me exlican tan bien esa parte!
<mimecar> Novato, ¿necesitas montar un servidor Web en consola?
<mimecar> Chardot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Novato> mimecar: si ya estoy en eso pero hay una parte q me sale en las particiones manuel pero hay 2 opciones q me gustaría saber
<Novato> usar el disco entero o usar el disco entero y set up lvm ,  ventajas y desventajas de ambas opciones=?
<mimecar> lvm permite redimensionar las particiones
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesite tu servidor
<Novato> gente! recomendación pra instalar asterisk ya tengo el server y conexión de 7 MB de internet
 * xoan buenas
<Zanguetsu> bye bye
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-23
<Guest52896> hola
<Guest52896> ahora si
<Guest52896> yo creo que  me ire
<Guest52896> de ubuntu
<Guest52896> porque esta cada dia peor
<Guest52896> :/
 * xoan buenas
<Romance> uh
<GridCube> uh=
<Angelita> hola
<Angelita> cómo están!
<Angelita> tengo un problema con asterisk
<Angelita> lo instale en un server pero lo quiero ver en otra compu desde un web y no puedo abrirla
<Angelita> me ayudan en esto
<Angelita> ya probe ip
<waflessnet> alguien tiene  un documento de LPIC  que me preste ! xd
<Angelita> DHCP
<Angelita> alguien me ayuda con asterisk
<Angelita> por favor
<GridCube> !paciencia | Angelita
<kubot> Angelita: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> Angelita, tus puertos estan abiertos?
<Angelita> kubot:  eres un robot
<kubot> Angelita: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Angelita> GridCube: si xq tiene internet
<GridCube> Angelita, no no
<GridCube> eso son para salir
<GridCube> para entrar tenes que tener abiertos los puertos de escucha
<GridCube> no se que puerto usara el servicio de asterisk
<GridCube> supongo que el 80
<GridCube> ese por lo general esta abierto del vamos
<GridCube> Angelita, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17168944/simple-asterisk-setup-for-lan
<Angelita> GridCube:  dejame revisar eso!
<Angelita> segui un manual y nada
<Angelita> al final falló
<Angelita> too bien sino hasta lo último
<Angelita> q mala suerte la mia
<Angelita> GridCube:  de caualidad sabrás de un software para el server q prueba ram y processador
<Angelita> o disco duro
<Angelita> =?
<Angelita> GridCube: no me funcionó
<Angelita> GridCube: sale esto: bash /etc/asterisk/sip.conf: Permiso denegado
<waflessnet> Angelita, tienes que acceder con usuario que tenga permiso
<GridCube> Angelita, :/ usa sudo
<waflessnet> con root, por ejemplo
<waflessnet> o sudo, como te sugieren
<GridCube> no es seguro volverte root
<Angelita> si
<Angelita> pongo pwd
<Angelita> y sale root
<GridCube> O_o
<waflessnet> asaks GridCube pero si sudo es lo mismo
<GridCube> Angelita, pone "whoami"
<waflessnet> como no va a ser seguro
<Angelita> whoami = root   amor
<GridCube> waflessnet, es casi pero no, sudo dura 10 minutos, si escribis algo mal luego de ese momento te pide pass de nuevo
<GridCube> y siempre tenes que poner sudo antes,a si sabes que estas haciendo cosas a lo root
<GridCube> si estas en una sesion como root no te das cuenta y podes hacer cosas mal
<waflessnet> bueno por eso ya no ocupo ubuntu
<GridCube> waflessnet, es mas psicologico que tecnico
<GridCube> Angelita, tons algo esta severamente mal
<GridCube> no puede ser que root no tenga permisos
<Angelita> GridCube:  ummm omo asi! si es root estoy clarita en eso
<Angelita> GridCube:  no hay otro admin xq yo misma cree ese admin
<Angelita> sólo 1 y nada más
<GridCube> Angelita, por eso
<GridCube> no puede ser que no tengas permiso si estas rooteada
<Angelita> GridCube:  bueno entonces no pude
<Angelita> ni modo
<Angelita> todo me sale mal
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> fijate quien es el dueño de ese archivo
<Angelita> yo
<Angelita> quien +
<GridCube> Angelita, :/ no es asi como funciona linux, fijate que usuario tiene el ownership de ese archivo, pone ls -l /etc/asterisk/sip.conf
<Angelita> GridCube: estoy tratando d hacer esto: etc/apache2/ports.conf y /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Angelita> y disk no tengo permiso acceso denegado
<Angelita> no entiendo
<GridCube> pues no se Angelita
<GridCube> algo esta mal con tus permisos
<Angelita> GridCube:  como modifico eso=?
<GridCube> !permisos
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'permisos'.
<Angelita> kubot: él no sabe nada
<kubot> Angelita: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<GridCube> a veces no
<Angelita> GridCube:  él nunca sabe nada
<GridCube> Angelita, proba hacer un sudo chmod -r +rw /etc
<GridCube> no pera el primer -r no
<mimecar> GridCube, no estáis con un sistema "real" verdad?
<GridCube> sudo chmod -R +rw /etc
<GridCube> mimecar, acá si
<Angelita> GridCube:  no hizo nada
<Angelita> entonces debo cambiar los permisos
<Angelita> q complicado es esto!
<GridCube> supongo no sé
<GridCube> no se que onda con tu setup Angelita
<mimecar> si tiene que cambiar permisos de /etc, tiene poco futuro
<GridCube> deberias tener permisos como root sobre /etc
<Angelita> mimecar: como q poco futuro=?
<Angelita> explicate!
<GridCube> si, ya se, pero si ya no tiene permisos sobre /etc
<GridCube> Angelita, porque no es sano si no entendes que estas haciendo
<mimecar> si instalas ubuntu y no tienes permisos en /etc o los has cambiado
<Angelita> mimecar:  no
<mimecar> ese sistema está mal
<Angelita> para nada
<Angelita> yo soy root
<Angelita> pongo pwd
<Angelita> y sale
<Angelita> root
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> esta mal Angelita
<GridCube> algo esta intrincecamente mal
<Angelita> mierda!
<Angelita> x eso la gente aveces se va + a wuindoux
<Angelita> y ya sé x q
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado para no tener permisos en /etc?
<mimecar> en Windows si modificas cosas del sistema también lo puedes romper
<Angelita> mimecar:  si pero lo puedes ver chamo
<Angelita> aqui no
<Angelita> como hago pr salir d root
<mimecar> trabaja con la consola en windows y después hablamos
<GridCube> de echo si supieras mas probablemente encontrarias la solución a tu problema facilmente
<GridCube> Angelita, exit
<Angelita> asi exit
<Angelita> ya ya
<Angelita> no hizo nada
<flypp> cómo que no tiene permisos en /etc? "ls -l | grep /etc"
<mimecar> 'exit' te devuelve a tu usuario normal
<flypp> * ls -l / | grep /etc
<Angelita> hay Dios mio
<flypp> ** ls -l / | grep etc
<Angelita> ahora sale esto: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<Angelita> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<mimecar> Angelita, has ejecutado sudo chown -R /etc ...?
<Angelita> mimecar: si
<mimecar> para que lo has hecho?
<Angelita> tengo q reiniciar el server=?
<Angelita> GridCube:  me dijo
<Angelita> mimecar:  grid me dij
<Angelita> lo hice
<mimecar> tienes que sacar tus datos y reinstalar seguramente
<Angelita> mimecar: xq=?
<mimecar> has cambiado todos los permisos de /etc
<flypp> porque eso está hecho unos zorros
<Angelita> mimecar:  maldita seaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> si no están como deben, tendrás problemas aleatorios
<GridCube> :(
<mimecar> saca los datos y reinstala ubuntu server
<mimecar> tardas 10 minutos en hacerlo
<GridCube> lo siento
<mimecar> Angelita, no estabas con una máquina virtual ayer?
<Angelita> q pasó
<niko> mimecar: channel isn't +z
<mimecar> Angelita, NO REPITAS LETRAS
<Angelita> hola
<mimecar> estas con una máquina virtual sí o no
<Angelita> no puedo hablar q paso
<Angelita> ahora si
<GridCube> Angelita, ya podes
<Angelita> ahora nada mas falta q se caiga el chat
<GridCube> Angelita, escribiste muchas veces la misma palabra y el robot te tomo como spammer
<Angelita> voya instalar nuevamente eso
<GridCube> y te silencio por un ratito
<mimecar> Angelita,  estas con una máquina virtual sí o no
<Angelita> voy x jugo ya vengo
<flypp> Angelita, contesta a mimecar
<Angelita> mimecar:  no!
<mimecar> ok, entonces saca los datos y a reinstalar
<Angelita> tengo fisiscamente un del server powerEdge 2950
<Angelita> voy x jugo regreso
<mimecar> y luego explicas la razón de  no tener bien los permisos en un sistema recien instalado
<Angelita> dame 1 minuto
<Angelita> estoy estresada
<Angelita> me va a dar una embolia
<Angelita> ya vengo
<flypp> físicamente va a tener que reinstalar. Y no vendría mal que separase una partición y que aprendiese a hacer backups con el live-cd y dd+gzip
<Angelita> regresé tengo mi jugo de piña, mi m´sica chill out  y el dichoso server
<mimecar> no tengas bebida cerca del servidor
<Angelita> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Angelita> estoy bien
<Angelita> no pasa nada
<Angelita> nadie me va a quitar mi jugo d piña
<mimecar> Angelita, quieres que el bot te silencia de nuevo?
<Angelita> verdad
<Angelita> si si!
<Angelita> ya comenzé
<Angelita> zonas
<mimecar> si te silencio de nuevo tendrás que esperar varios minutos para poder hablar
<Angelita> en ingles
<Angelita> hostname alli pongo mi usuario!
<mimecar> ya has reinstalado ubuntu server?
<Angelita> estoy en eso
<mimecar> en hostname no tienes que poner tu usuario
<Angelita> estoy en la parte de que si quiero encriptar ( no se q es)  mi clave
<Angelita> le doy q si o no
<Angelita> mimecar:  q me recomiendas
<mimecar> me parece que tienes poca base para lo que quieres hacer
<mimecar> no uses cifrado o ya perderás completamente los datos si tienes problemas
<Angelita> mimecar:  pero q es eso=?
<Angelita> le doy q si o no
<Angelita> yo solo quiero q este server ande asterisk y ya
<mimecar> el cifrado se usa para que no se pueda leer el contenido sin conocer la contraseña
<mimecar> no lo uses
<Angelita> encripto mi home en directorio o no=?
<Angelita> le doi q no
<mimecar> ubuntu server te pide hacerlo en tu carpeta de usuario?
<Angelita> ya comenzó y removi toda la data
<Angelita> si
<Angelita> ya le di q no
<Angelita> ya esta en: installing the base system
<Angelita> oye q riko está este jugo
<mimecar> Angelita, los comentarios que no sean de soporte no los hagas
<mimecar> todo lo que escribes se queda guardado
<Angelita> mimecar: no sean asi! aqui son como muy serios
<Angelita> tranquilo
<Angelita> mimecar: aparecio esto
<Angelita> instalar
<Angelita> lamp samba mail server dns openssh
<mimecar> pon las mismas opciones que la última vez
<Angelita> ok
<Angelita> estoy en eso
<Angelita> ya está instalando
<Angelita> espero q este bien
<mimecar> la próxima vez haz las pruebas en una máquina virtual
<Angelita> mimecar:  salio instalar un grub boot oader to the master boot record
<Angelita> q le digo=?
<mimecar> lo mismo que le pusiste la última vez
<ragutierrez__> Hola, necesito un poco de ayuda para hacer que ubuntu me reconozca mis tarjetas de red
<ragutierrez__> alguien me puede ayudar? tengo una toshiba con tarjetas Atheros
<mimecar> ragutierrez__, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<ragutierrez__> mimecar: utilizo la 12.04
<ragutierrez__> acabo de instalar
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ragutierrez__> mimecar: no he podido realizar ninguna actualizacion debido a que no me reconoce las tarjetas de red
<mimecar> tampoco tienes una conexión de cable?
<ragutierrez__> mimecar: no
<mimecar> entonces o buscas si tu modelo tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<mimecar> o pruebas con el live cd de la 13.10
<ragutierrez__> mimecar: al parecer si es una incompatibilidad, de hecho he estad intentando instalar el compat-wireless pero sin resultados
<mimecar> prueba con la 13.10
<ragutierrez__> mimecar: alguna solucion para la 12.04??
<Angelita> mimecar: estás!
<Angelita> ya puse el server
<feedor> mimecar hola estuve mirando el dmesg y arroja cosas como esta>>> ata4.01: device reported invalid CHS sector 0
<mimecar> revisa las estadísticas smart feedor
<Angelita> mimecar:  fue conmigo=??
<GridCube> Angelita, obviamente dijo feedor
<Angelita> GridCube: disculpa
<GridCube> :) no te preocupes
<mimecar> Angelita, si ya has instalado el servidor sigue con asterisk y zoneminder
<Angelita> mimecar: pero bueno
<Angelita> tengo un tutorial de youtube haber como sale
<Angelita> pero antes d eso debo dejar el ip abierto
<Angelita> algo asi para entrar al asterisk desde web en otra pc
<mimecar> el IP o un puerto?
<mimecar> si puedes has las pruebas en un equipo que no se use o en una máquina virtual
<mimecar> tengo que salir ahora
<Angelita> puerto
<Angelita> rayos
<Angelita> alguien sabe d ubuntu server)==??
<Angelita> nadie! hay un canal para servidores
<Angelita> server ubuntu
<m4v> !server Angelita
<kubot> Angelita: Ubuntu Server es una versión de Ubuntu para entornos de servidores, incluyendo un kernel específico y sin interfaz gráfica - Los problemas relacionados con un servidor muchas veces son intrínsecamente complicados y es difícil dar soporte si no se tienen conocimientos previos sobre el tema - Ver también: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<m4v> Angelita: está el canal #ubuntu-server pero es en inglés. No hay en español.
<Angelita> ok garcias cariño
<Angelita> kubot:  callate!
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'callate!'.
<Angelita> kubot:  te odio
<kubot> Angelita: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<presencial> me puede decir alguien cuales son los 3 mejores tiendas fisicas en Madrid donde pueda comprar una bateria para mi netbook en forma *presencial*?
<talo> iep
<successus_clase> salud
<feedor> hice un analisis extendido con smart y no arroja errores el disco, dice lo siguiente
<feedor> # 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     15586         -
<gogi_> ubuntu 13.10 con cinnamon 2; alguien tuvo problemas al cambiar el icono del menu?
<feedor> vipintruder sigo aqui
<vipintruder> estoy por aqui, dame un minuto
<feedor> arp- hola que hace
<Patero-ng> hola algunos de ustedes usa el irssi? necesito saber como irme a la otra ventana con el otro canal :P no usa mouse esto y no veo donde esta
<vipintruder> feedor: que aplicacion has utilizado para la prueba smart?
<feedor> smartmontool
<feedor> vipintruder no te llama la atencion que el disco cambie la velocidad .....mira.......configured for UDMA/100  limiting speed to UDMA/66:PIO4
<vipintruder> Mirate esta web: http://angelferras.wordpress.com/2009/10/15/reparar-discos-con-sectores-defectuosos-en-linux/
<vipintruder> A lo primro cuenta la vida, pero de la mitad para abajo es practico.
<urterror> hello
<feedor> vipintruder pero a mi no me da error como al el que todo apunta a un sector, hice un analisis corto y no tira error
<feedor> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<feedor> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     15588         -
<vipintruder> feedor estas?
<feedor> si
<vipintruder> te comento, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<feedor> vpintruder no hay mucha info ahi
<feedor> esta casi todo comentado
<vipintruder> luego busca esta linea:GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<feedor> li la veo "quiet splash"
<vipintruder> y cambiala por: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="libata.force=1:pio4 quiet splash"
<vipintruder> guardas, sales y ejecutas: sudo update-grub
<vipintruder> luego reinicia e intenta acceder al xubuntu.
<vipintruder> quedo a la espera...
<feedor> reinicio
<Patero-ng> hola estoy hablando desde ubuntu server un irc irssi basado en modo texto
<Patero-ng> se siente increible
<feedor> :)
<vipintruder> funciono?
<feedor> no :(
<feedor> es el disco esta para jubilarlo
<feedor> vpintruder para mi esta dañado en la parte donde se carga el grub, pero smart no lo detecta
<vipintruder> ok, dos pruebas mas, cambia de esa misma linea el: ...force=1... por ...force=2... y si no, por ...force=3...
<feedor> vpintruder por que yo veo las particiones del seagate y puedo entrar, esta todo lo referido a xubuntu
<vipintruder> lo del force va referido al disco y su posicion, y no olvides el update-grub. prueba que seguro con uno te funciona.
<vipintruder> tu lo que estas haciendo ahora es utilizar el grub del mint, por lo que el del xubuntu no entra en juego.
<vipintruder> y el sistema de ficheros del xubuntu no puede estar mal si esta recien instalado.
<feedor> vipintruder pero lo que digo es que desde mint puedo ver la particiones del seagate y entrar
<feedor> vipintruder es como que todo funciona bien menos el arranque, o la parte donde se instala el mismo
<vipintruder> eso esta bien, por eso te comento los cambios anteriores del grub
<vipintruder> tambien puedes probar: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX (cambia la x por el disco de xubuntu, creo que era /dev/sdc).
<vipintruder> eso instala el grub2 tambien en ese otro disco, pero creo que con alguno de los cambios anteriores te va a funcionar
<feedor> vpintruder ok primero el forced3 vuelvo
<Xago> hola muchachos...puedo en un switch utilizar en un puerto 1 crear varias vlan donde el puerto 1 esté en cada una de las vlan creadas?
<Xago> vlan 1: p1 + p2 ; vlan 2: p1 + p3; vlan 3: p1 + p4; etc.
<vipintruder> Xago: marca y modelo del switch?
<vipintruder> en Cisco y Huawei si.
<vipintruder> Tu puedes asignar las vlan que quieras a cada puerto fisico.
<feedor> vipintruder no funciono con forced3, mira sin el disco seagate el mint inicia en 1 minuto y con el seagate conectado como esclavo o maestro tarda como 5 minutos
<feedor> vipintruder para mi el diagnostico es otro, por que es algo que hace el arranque lento
<vipintruder> no es forced3, es force=3
<vipintruder> o force=1 o force=2
<vipintruder> sin la d
<feedor> vipintruder lo escribi mal...... force=3
<feedor> igual no funciono
<feedor> queda la pantalla negra como  3 minutos y tira no such device
<vipintruder> con force=2 tambien?
<vipintruder> haces el updategrub?
<Xago> gracias vipintruder ;)
<feedor> vipintruder con force=2 no probe, pero lo mas seguro es que no funcione.....y si hago updategrub
<vipintruder> puede que si, porque solo tienes 2 discos duros y ese es el esclavo, asi que seria el 2
<vipintruder> hazme caso y prueba que si funciona vale la pena.
<vipintruder> sino ya te comento lo ultimo.
<feedor> vipintruder pero me olvide de comentarte que lo puse como master de nuevo en el ide2
<hbautista> <feedor> vipintruder no funciono con forced3, mira sin el disco seagate el mint inicia en 1 minuto y con el seagate conectado como esclavo o maestro tarda como 5 minutos
<hbautista> eso indica que ese disco duro ya bailó Bertha
<hbautista> le muevas lo que le muevas..
<feedor> hbautista, claro hace lento el arranque muy lento, pero las particiones se cargan
<vipintruder> ok, lo ultimo de todo seria: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX (cambia la X), ponlo como master y prueba. si eso no va, el MBR esta jodido.
<hbautista> feedor, si, porque el disco no se ha muerto, pero esta agonizando..
<hbautista> por experiencia propia yo digo que ya valió...
<feedor> vipintruder a este disco seagate le instalaron windows seven, y el automaticamente se dividia en dos se auto particiono
<hbautista> lo mejor es sustituirlo por otro..
<hbautista> feedor, nomas por pura curiosidad, has probado formatearlo completito y ponerle algun guindos?
<vipintruder> si, win 7 hace 2 particiones, una es de respaldo, no tiene importancia, es normal. prueba lo ultimo que te comente y poco mas.,
<hbautista> nomas por probar el disco.. cuando es problema de hardware, no importa el sistema operativo ni como lo formateas, de todas formas te va a dar broncas
<feedor> si pero una particion de 10gb?
<hbautista> y si feedor es normal una particion de 10gb
<feedor> hbautista anoche le quise instalar un xp desde cd y me arrojo un error que no recuerdo...... pero ese mismo windows xp lo instale desde pendrive entra maquina y funciono
<feedor> voy a probar lo ultimo que dice vipintruder y luego tratare de instalar nuevamente un seven
<hbautista> Cuando es un problema del disco y es hardware, le puedes intentar instalar cualquier sistema operativo e incluso cambiar el disco a otro equipo
<hbautista> Y siempre te va a arrojar algún error..
<hbautista> O lo va a dejar hacerlo, pero estara muuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyy lento..
<hbautista> Eso, es problema de hardware, el disco esta muriendo..
<hbautista> Solución, usarlo como pisapapeles y comprarte otro
<hbautista> En fin, IMHO
<vipintruder> ok, una cosa, si lo ultimo no funciona y vas a instalar win 7, primero bootea con algun dico como Hirere Boot CD, entra en el DOS y ejecuta el comando "fdisk /mbr". Tambien lo puedes hacer con ubuntu live u "palimpsest". Eso blanquea el MBR.
<vipintruder> hbautista: coincido obviamente ;P
<presencial> me puede decir alguien cuales son los 3 mejores tiendas fisicas en Madrid donde pueda comprar una bateria para mi Netbook en forma *presencial*?
<presencial> debo recalcar que NO quiero comprar nada en internet, unica y exclusivamente en forma *presencial*
<feedor> presencial eres troll?
<presencial> por que dices semejante cosa?
<vipintruder> Uh
<vipintruder> jeje
<feedor> no se hoy hiciste esa pregunta tambien
<feedor> hace como dos o tres horas acá y en debian-es
<presencial> si pero no obtuve respuesta adecuada. es eso ser troll?
<feedor> vipintruder tengo que apagar para volver a conectar el disco voy a tardar un rato en volver
<vipintruder> ok
<hbautista> presencial, agarra una bici y vete a dar una vuelta hasta que encuentres lo que buscas ;-)
<presencial> hbautista, vupalm
<vipintruder> presencial: hay una cosa que tienes que tener clara, las tiendas fisicas tiene algo de stock en local, pero el grueso del material lo tienen en almacenes centralizados, por eso si pides algo muy especifico te van a decir que lo tienen que encargar, asi que en tiempo no ahorraras nada. Puedo saber el motivo de no comprar por internet? Se que hay muchas tiendas basura, pero hay algunas muy selectas y profesionales que responden de lujo (alcaro que no
<presencial> quiero ir a una tienda fisica, pagar en efectivo y llevarme la bateria. Un amigo me recomendo una tienda fisica donde el compro una bateria para sy portatil, lamentablemente se la llevo la crisis
<presencial> no se trata tanto de ahorrar tiempo sino de pagar en fectivo y de ser posible probar in situ que la bateria funcione
<hbautista> ton's. aplica lo que te mencioné
<hbautista> :D
<presencial> hbautista, vupalm
<hbautista> presencial, vupalm? que picte es eso?
<presencial> agarra tu ordenador y vete a dar una vuelta hasta que lo encuentres en google
<hbautista> presencial, agarra tu bicicleta y vete a dar una vuelta hasta que encuentres una tienda física y consigas tu cargador xD
<presencial> hbautista, yo no busco un cargador, por favor lee bien
<hbautista> presencial, corrijo, agarra tu bicicleta y vete a dar una vuelta hasta que encuentres una tienda física y consigas una batería que funcione para tu Netbook xD
<presencial> hbautista, no tengo bicicleta y : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=madrid+ciudad+hostil+para+bicis
<hbautista> ahhh, tons, transporte público o caminando ;-)
<presencial> hbautista, caminado en la lluvia? yo vivo en el extraradio . tu no sabes lo caro que se ha puesto el metro en Madrid. Te doy un ejemplo, hace 5 años costaba 1 euro ir al aeropuerto de Madrid, ahora cuesta 5 euros
<presencial> hbautista, vupalm
<hbautista> presencial, ton's no tes chingando con tu batería
<presencial> hbautista, no seas troll
<hbautista> presencial, si no quieres ir a buscarla, no estes molestando a los demas porque te den las cosas, peladita y en la boca
<hbautista> ahora que si te gusta pelada.. pues en gustos se rompen géneros xD
<presencial> hbautista, lo que yo busco son recomendaciones de gente en Madrid, tu ciertamente no encajas en el perfil y te dedicas a trollear
<hbautista> presencial, no, te remito a que tú hagas lo que otros quieres que hagan por ti :)
<presencial> yo no quiero que los otros hagan lo que quiero, solo queria recomendaciones de gente en Madrid. Tu a lo mejor estas en el otro lado del Oceano y como no tienes nada mejor que hacer te dedicas a atacar a los demas y a trollear
<hbautista> no estoy atacando a nadie, te estoy dando una recomendación
<hbautista> Que no quieras hacerlo, pues tu mismo :)
<presencial> eso no es recomendacion, eso es trolleo y algo que la gente en Madrid no hace, montarse en bici en el extraradio, en la lluvia e irse a la aventura a buscar una bateria. Aqui nadie hace eso
<presencial> una recomendacion seria algo como lo que un amigo me dijo: compre en tal tienda en Madrid y aqui tienes el telefono. Lamentablemente esa tienda dejo de existir por la crisis
<feedor> vipintruder puedo analizar fdisk/mrb desde xubuntu live
<feedor> no funciono lo otro
<presencial> hbautista, tu muy probablemente no tienes ni idea de la que esta cayendo aqui. La crisis va de mal en peor, muchos amigos mios se han ido y no sabes lo doloroso que es eso no solo para ellos sino para sus familias y amigos
<feedor> hbautista de donde eres de mex
<hbautista> soy un ciudadano mundial del mundo :)
<hbautista> La crisis ha pegado a muchos países, no sólo en españa
<vipintruder> no, ese comando es para DOS, dame un minuto
<feedor> esto se esta desmadrando
<feedor> ok
<hbautista> Y si ya hice preguntas de alguna recomendación y no obtengo respuestas, pues agarro mis piesitos y me pongo a buscar
<hbautista> Para encontrar lo que sea que esté buscando..
<hbautista> Si te pesa hacer eso, tampoco te voy a obligar, te di la recomendación de lo que YO haría..
<vipintruder> en xubuntu live seria: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX count=1 bs=512
<presencial> hbautista, lo que TU harias en otra parte del mundo que NO se aplica a Madrid
<vipintruder> Cambia la X ;P
<hbautista> Esta prohibido salir a buscar algo en Madrid?
<hbautista> Te multan o te arrestan?
<vipintruder> Ojo, salva todo lo que tengas que salvar de xubuntu porque vuela TODO!
<presencial> hbautista, no tengo bicicleta y : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=madrid+ciudad+hostil+para+bicis
<hbautista> Pues te puedes ir caminando, o en transporte público..
<hbautista> Claro, caminar te sale gratis y puedes disfrutar de la vista ;-)
<vipintruder> Por favor, no te equivoques de letra que sino borras el mint y el win 7 !!!
<hbautista> Bueno.. se ven.. que el transporte me deja :)
<vipintruder> lo mejor seria desconectar el disco del mint.
<presencial> hbautista, a la pasma no les molan mucho los que van en bici en ciertas partes de Madrid, y carriles son pocos. Te trincan y luego tienes que pagar una multa si o si
<vipintruder> Ah, deja el /etc/default/grub como estaba.
<vipintruder> y haz el update grub.
<vipintruder> *update-grub
<feedor> vipintruder pero ahora estoy en un live cd desde el pendrive usando xubuntu, lo hice sobre el disco b donde esta instalado xubuntu. mint y seven estan en a
<feedor> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.0128072 s, 40.0 kB/s
<feedor> igual los discos estoy viendo no estaban montados
<vipintruder> estas en live?
<feedor> vipintruder si desde el pendrive
<vipintruder> tienes el "palimpsest" o algo asi?
<feedor> no no sale
<feedor> hice alt+f2 y no esta
<vipintruder> no, tienes entorno grafico?
<feedor> si
<feedor> application finder alt+f2
<vipintruder> ok, abre "Utilidades de Disco" lo tienes?
<feedor> no viene con pocas cosas
<vipintruder> ok, abre la terminal y ejecuta: sudo apt-get install palimpsest
<feedor> E: Unable to locate package palimpsest
<vipintruder> perdon, es: sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<vipintruder> y luego ejecutalo
<feedor> no se ejecuta
<vipintruder> buscalo en: "Aplicaciones>Herramientas de Sistema>Palimpsest Disk Utility" o algo asi
<vipintruder> o ejecuta gnome-disks (en el entorno grafico).
<vipintruder> o: gnome-disk-utility
<vipintruder> o: palimpsest (no me acuerdo cual es).
<feedor> vipintruder no esta no lo encuentro, y si mejor vuelvo al mint ahi si hay utilidades si es lo mismo
<feedor> 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.0128072 s, 40.0 kB/s cuando aplique el comando sobre el disco b
<vipintruder> ok, lo que necesito saber es si el comando lo aplico sobre el disco correcto, estas seguro?
<feedor> vipintruder si, por que antes hice sudo fdisk -l
<feedor> Disk /dev/sdb: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<feedor> el de 40 es el seagate
<feedor> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes  en el ....a ..... esta seven mas mint
<vipintruder> ok, si estas seguro, inicia mint y veras que el dico de xubutnu no tiene ni particiones ni nada, estra totalmente en blanco todo. si es asi, ya esria listo para intalarle un sistema. si vielve a fallar poco mas se puede hacer
<vipintruder> *instalarle
<feedor> ok voy a reiniciar
<vipintruder> *vuelve
<vipintruder> estoy con un teclado ingles y ademas de que esta todo cambiado va muy mal, por eso no pongo los acentos ni nada.
<vipintruder> ahora no me dejes con la intriga he, dime si ha blanqueado el disco por lo menos ;PP
<feedor> vipintruder primeras sensaciones entro mas rapido y segundo desaparecio el disco
<vipintruder> perfecto, ahora esta listo para el sistema no?
<feedor> vipintruder no se el disco no esta, pero no me fije si lo detecta el bios
<feedor> tendre que probar
<feedor> con el xubuntu desde el pendrive
<feedor> vipintruder dejo el grub como estaba?
<feedor> "quiet splash"
<vipintruder> si la bios te lo detecta, que seguro que si, le instalas el sistema y liesto.
<vipintruder> si, el grub como estaba.
<feedor> vipintruder voy a reiniciar e instalar voy a tardar un rato si anda mas o menos, cualquier cosa saludos gracias
<newbie> hola
<newbie> alguien me ayuda
<newbie> instale el ultimo ubuntu
<Guest37802> y no veo la hora en la barra
<Guest37802> :C
<Guest37802> como hago para que se ve
<Guest37802> vea
<vipintruder> Guest37802: Abre una consola "<Control>+<Alt>+t" e introduce el siguiente comando:
<vipintruder> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1
<vipintruder> y luego este:
<vipintruder> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<vipintruder> ahora reinicia y dime si te aparece.
<vipintruder> Ups, no me di cuenta que se fue.
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-24
<elaleph1971> En algún momento durante el booteo, entre el menú del Grub y el Login en Ubuntu 12.04.3 me aparece el mensaje: "Can't write: broquen pipes" o algo parecido, porque sólo aparece una fracción de segundo.
<elaleph1971> A qué creen que puede deberse esto?
<vipintruder> elaleph1971: Es necesario obtener mas info, abre una consola y ejecuta: dmesg >> dmseg.txt
<elaleph1971> ok
<vipintruder> luego: gedit dmseg.txt y revisa que no hay fallos.
<vipintruder> o pones un enlace al archivo aqui para que pueda verlo.
<elaleph1971> vipintruder: no encuentro nada que parezca un error. Es seguro poner ese log aquí publicamente?
<vipintruder> si, pero si no ves claro nada de error, esta bien.
<elaleph1971> vipintruder: qué me recomiendas para poner el log? pastebin?
<vipintruder> que version de ubuntu es?
<elaleph1971> Es 12.04.3
<elaleph1971> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292249/
<vipintruder> que tienes en /dev/sda5 ?
<vipintruder> es la particion principal de ubuntu ?
<elaleph1971> Es la partición del sistema, sí
<vipintruder> ok
<vipintruder> esto esta ok
<elaleph1971> La instalación es nueva, la hice ayer
<elaleph1971> Pero ya aparecía antes
<elaleph1971> en otra instalación anterior
<elaleph1971> en el mismo equipo
<feedor> vipintruder sigues :)
<vipintruder> has actualizado luego de instalar?
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get update
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vipintruder> ?
<vipintruder> luego: sudo apt-get autoremove
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get autoclean
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get purge
<feedor> vipintruder instale el xubuntu en el segate, se instalo pero al iniciar solo con el disco seagate como master, lo de siempre pantalla negra
<vipintruder> y reiniciar
<elaleph1971> sí, hice todo eso menos purge
<vipintruder> asi quedaria a punto todo, y luego ver si sigue apareciendo.
<elaleph1971> bueno, ahí hice el purge y me mandá a hacer otro autoremove. Voy a reiniciar y te cuento. Gracias!
<vipintruder> tienes una tecla en el teclado de PAUSA o algo asi, eso para la carga para poder leer bien el mensaje. Luego le das a la tecla INICIO o algo asi y continua cargando.
<elaleph1971> voy a intentar, pero es tan rápido que no sé si tengo tantos reflejos...
<vipintruder> ok... jeje, espero por aqui...
<vipintruder> feedor: reinicia el pc y pulsa y suelta varias veces la tecla F8 y te saldra el menu del grub. Luego inicia con el recovery mode o algo asi a ver si inicia.
<vipintruder> Si te inicia, vuelve a hacer lo del F8 pero marca (si hay) un kernel anterior o el normal.
<vipintruder> feedor: en la pantalla en negro no aparece nada no? ni siquiera el cursor parpadenado arriba a la izquiera no?
<elaleph1971> vipintruder: Sigue apareciendo, el texto dice: "Could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<elaleph1971> Googleando aparece bastante info, pero toda en inglés y no entiendo mucho...
<elaleph1971> En mi caso no parece tan grave, otros no consiguen bootear
<vipintruder> prueba: sudo gedit /var/log/apt/history.log
<vipintruder> busca los paquetes eliminados y luego ejecuta:
<vipintruder> sudo apt-get install paquete1 paquete2 etc...
<elaleph1971> hay un reporte de bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/521298
<vipintruder> si, habla de ubuntu 10.04
<vipintruder> ok, en 12.04 tambien
<vipintruder> prueba: "sudo update-grub" y reinicia. Sino prueba lo que te comente antes.
<vipintruder> Lo que dice de la pantalla en blanco es solucionable, pero no es tu caso (por suerte).
<elaleph1971> disculpa, lo que no entendí bien es qué paquetes eliminados tendría que reinstalar?
<vipintruder> no, olvidate porque es como buscar una aguja en un pajar. Actualiza el grub y reinicia.
<elaleph1971> vipintruder:  actualicé el grub y nada, sigue allí el mensaje. Pero bueno, no hay problema, en realidad no es más que un mensaje, no veo que traiga consecuencias, sólo era para saber qué podía ser.
<kmilogars90> gente
<kmilogars90> una duda openbravo se deja modificar
<kmilogars90> buenas
<kmilogars90> tengo una pregunta
<kmilogars90> con openbravo
<kmilogars90> se puede modificar a la medida ???
<Patero-ng> hola como puedo saber si mi tarjeta inalambrica esta instalada? cuando tipeo iwconfig no hay wireless extensions y quiero extraerla y volverla a meter para redeteccion pero no encuentro la herramienta pccard en mi sistema que hago
<Patero-ng> ayuda
<urterror> elfix tu tambien usas irssi?
<urterror> elfix dime tu tambien usas irssi?
<urterror> algunos de ustedes sabe como saber cuanto ancho de banda esta que utiliza tu red local por segundo en ubuntu server
<flypp> ntop?
<sfera> Hola, he buscado en los foros pero no he encontrado ninguna informacion que mencione si este hardware con ubuntu preinstalado funciona con soltura con ese procesador algo escaso en potencia, ¿alguien conoce ese hardware, lo ha usado y que tal responde con ubuntu?
<sfera> http://www.carrefouronline.carrefour.es/noalimentacion/TemplateProduct.aspx?pila=catal...&itemMarcado=&nivel_desplegado=cat410336&itemId=303000670
<sfera> soporta una resolucion full hd de 1080 pp??
<sfera> #ubuntu
<urterror> flypp: voy a ver
<sfera> Hola, he buscado en los foros pero no he encontrado ninguna informacion que mencione si este hardware con ubuntu preinstalado funciona con soltura con ese procesador algo escaso en potencia, ¿alguien conoce ese hardware, lo ha usado y que tal responde con ubuntu?   [09:18] <sfera> http://www.carrefouronline.carrefour.es/noalimentacion/TemplateProduct.aspx?pila=catal...&itemMarcado=&nivel_desplegado=cat410336&itemId=303000670 [09:2
<sfera> soporta una resolucion full hd de 1080 pp??
<oier> Hola ayer intente instalar una actualización de ubuntu 12.04 lts a 12.10
<oier> y ahora no me arranca, me pone que display gnome fail
<oier> dandole a ctrl+alt+f2 me deja entrar en una especie de terminal
<oier> me da igual formatearlo porque querria instalar ubuntu 13.10, pero como es el ordenador de mi negocio, querría guardar los datos que tengo en el
<oier> alguna idea?
<oier> ayer escribiendo en esa especie de terminal startx me entraba al escritorio, pero sin paneles ni arriba ni abajo ni internet
<oier> alguien me puede echar un cable??
 * xoan buenas
<oier> hola
<ese> corriste startx como root?
<oier> puse sudo startx
<ese> eso fue su problema}}
<ese> nunca corre startx como root si no le hace un regalado relajo con los permisos de su home
<oier> y ahora que puedo hacer?
<ese> va tener que regresartodo como estaba
<oier> estoy en tty3
<ese> cual es su usuario normal?
<oier> mi usuario normal
<oier> oier@reio
<ese> que le dice: group oier
<oier> reio login: oier
<ese> no me entendio bien
<oier> no
<oier> el usuario
<ese> metase como usuario normal, y ponga: groups $WHOAMI
<ese> y pegamelo aqui
<oier> oier adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ese> bien, ejecuta esto, en este orden
<ese> primero, que le dice: echo $WHOAMI
<oier> me pone una linea con esto
<oier> oier adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<oier> y en la de abajo pone
<oier> oier@reio:$
<ese> cd; sudo chown -R $WHOAMI $HOME
<oier> chown: falta un operando después de <</home/oier>>
<oier> Pruebe chown --help para mas informacion
<ese> cd; sudo chown -R oier ./.
<ese> cd; sudo chown -R oier:oier ./.
<oier> se ha quedado parpadeando un rato y ahora esta otra vez como si nada
<oier> no ha devuelto ningun mensaje
<ese> startx
<oier> ha cargado el escritorio
<ese> nunca corras startx con sudo
<oier> no me aparece ni el panel de arriba ni la barra de tareas de abajo ni el docky
<ese> vaz a tener que restaurar ya que jodio todos los paneles cuando hiso el sudo startx  a...salgase a la consola de nuevo}
<ese> mv .config .config-bkaaa
<ese> tienes gnome, kde o otro?
<oier> en teoria gnome
<ese> tienes unity?
<oier> no
<oier> lo quite
<ese> sudo killall Xorg
<ese> mv -v ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1.BROKEN
<ese> mv -v ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/dconf.BROKEN
<oier> lo de arriba tb?
<oier> mv .config .config-bkaaa
<ese> no,solo eso ultimo
<ese> y tambien
<ese> mv .gconf .gconf-bk
<oier> desde sudo killall
<ese> mv .gnome2 .gnome2-bk
<ese> si
<ese> mv .gconf2 .gconf2-bk
<ese> startx
<oier> donde esta en el teclado el signo de la ñ
<ese> si no lo tiene substituya por $HOME el signo de la ñ
<flypp> altGr+ñ
<flypp> o altGr+4
<oier> ese
<ese> ?
<oier> tengo que currar luego al mediodia lo probare
<oier> gracias de antemano
<Void> hola
<Void> tengo un problema se hizo una actualizacion a un ubuntu y ahora despues del logueo por ej si abro un menu este no vuelve y se queda pegado a la pantalla o si paso el punto sobre un icono se muestra la descripcion y queda pegada ... alguien me puede ayudar a resolver esto?
<Patero-ng> Void: no se habra actualizado bien, hazle un sudo sudo dpkg --purge y el packete que creas esta mal instalado luego reinstala ese paquete
<Patero-ng> Void: dkpg --purge limpia todo rastro del programa
<oier> Hola
<oier> Ayer actualize ubuntu de 12.04 lts a ubuntu 12.10
<oier> al finalizar el proceso de instalacion el ordenador no me arranca
<oier> se queda en ubuntu como cargando
<vipintruder> oier: Se te queda el logo de ubutnu y no llega al la parte de login?
<oier> si eso es
<oier> vipintruder
<oier> exacto eso es lo que le pasa
<central> hola
<central> alguien sabe como instalar una epson en ubuntu?
<GridCube> que epson?
<central> tx125
<central> impresora
<GridCube> abri el dash busca impresoras, y anda añadir una impresora
<central> pero no se cargan los controladores
<GridCube> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10011420/Driver-ubuntu-epson-tx125.html
<GridCube> google: tx125 ubuntu
<central> bien gracias voy a intentarlo
<oier> alguien puede ayudarme a resucitar mi ordenador?
<GridCube> !detalles | oier
<kubot> oier: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<vipintruder> oier: reinicia el pc y cuando te salga esa pantalla, pulsa ESC y lee lo que sale en la consola para tener una idea de lo que esta fallando. toma nota de los errores.
<GridCube> central, obviamente chequea usar los archivos mas nuevos y no los exactos que dicen ahi
<GridCube> oier, no se cual es tu problema
<vipintruder> te espero por aqui.
<central> gracias gridcube
<central> chau a todos
<oier> antes salian muchos oks y un fail de gnome display... y ahora solo modem manager987: loaded plugin xzzx, y loaded plugin generic....asi muchisimos loaded plugin
<oier> antes hice algunas cosas recomendado por alguien de aqui como startx y asi
<oier> la cosa esuqe me entraba en el escritorio pero sin barra de tareas ni arriba ni abajo, sin paneles y sin internet
<oier> ahora le doy a startx y no hace nada me dice conexion timeout
<vipintruder> oier: pulsa <control>+<alt>+F1, haz login y ejecuta: sudo apt-get update
<vipintruder> y luego: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<vipintruder> reinicia y a ver que tal.
<oier> con esto perdere datos?
<oier> esta en ello
<vipintruder> no, lo unico que hace es reinstalar el entorno grafico.
<vipintruder> avisame con lo que sea.
<vipintruder> una pregunta oier, el apt-get update te ha dado algun error ?
<Patero-ng> no sabia ese comando de install --reinstall pero porque no hace apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop luego dpkg --purge ubuntu-desktop luego reinstall
<vipintruder> tambien valdria y seria mas correcto.
<GridCube> no, realmente no
<GridCube> con --reinstall sobra
<Patero-ng> porque cuando un programa se sale del libreto es bueno usar el purge
<Patero-ng> bueno son 2 maneras distintas supongo
<oier> perdon , el apt-get no ha dado error
<vipintruder> bien.
<oier> acabo de darle a reiniciar
<oier> sudo reboot
<oier> nada
<Patero-ng> algunos de ustedes conoce un navegador para ubuntu server que me permita ver ebay y paypal y foros como techpowerup
<Patero-ng> oier: prueba con purge
<oier> arranca, sale la pantalla morada de ubuntu sin poner absolutamente nada y a los 2 segundos la pantalla se queda sin señal
<oier> y en negro
<oier> purgue?
<Patero-ng> a mi me pasaba que el ubuntu me cortaba la senial porque mi tarjeta de video se estaba sobrecalentando pero no creo que sea tu caso
<Patero-ng> windows solo me hacia beeps
<oier> ayer no se calentaba ni nada
<vipintruder> yo sinceramente entraria con un live cd, respaldaria y reinstalaria de cero.
<oier> si lo se me quedo en ubuntu 12.04lts, jode
<oier> con un live cd
<oier> y respaldar en un externo
<oier> ?¿
<oier> el live cd puede ser el ubuntu 13.10
<vipintruder> live cd, salvar todo lo que consideres importante en un disco externo y luego instalar de cero.
<oier> da igual que version sea la del live cd?
<vipintruder> yo te recomiento instalar para estabilidad la 12.04 LTS.
<oier> tendre acceso facil al escritorio?
<vipintruder> pero como tu lo veas.
<oier> o desde el live cd hay que buscar la particion o algo asi
<oier> perdón por preguntar cosas que supongo os sonaran estupidas
<oier> soy relativamente nuevo y estoy preocupado porque tengo mucho trabajo guardado en el ordenador
<vipintruder> no, desde el escritorio entras en nautilus (el explorados de archivos) y veras a la izquierda las particiones de los discos.
<vipintruder> te digo el procedimiento...
<vipintruder> apaga el pc, conecta el disco usb, enciende el pc, coloca el live cd y en la ventana que te aparecera selecciona "probar ubuntu"
<Patero-ng> alguno de ustedes sabe porque mi enlace con el punto de acceso se pierde? tengo que volver a hacer iwconfig wlan0 essid "router" para que se reconecte
<vipintruder> si el live cd no te inicia, ve a la bios y selecciona la unidad de cd-dvd para iniciar.
<oier> ok
<oier> voy a descargar y grabar el live cd y hacer un respaldo de lo que quiera guardar para reinstalar ubuntu
<oier> porque mejor ubuntu que otra distro no?
<vipintruder> para mi es lo mejor y mas limpio.
<Patero-ng> porque no un live usb
<vipintruder> si, otra seria complicarte demasiado la vida y si estas empezando, con otras distros te podrias desmoralizar
<Angelita> hola chicos
<Angelita> cómo están=??
<Angelita> alguien ha visto a Mimecar o zerver
<Angelita> o si alguiensabe de red en server ubuntu
<Angelita> ya que instalé un software y no puedo entrar via web
<oier> ok gracias voy a comer y a probar a ver ya os contare gracias a todos
<vipintruder> de nada, estaremos por aqui.
<vipintruder> Angelita: Si planteas la pregunta quizas alguien te pueda ayudar.
<Angelita> umm! no sé
<Angelita> para q me entiendan mejor
<oier> ademas vengo de mac y es medio parecido
<oier> MEDIO!! no igual jjjeejeje
<Angelita> no puedo entrar desde web firefox a una aplicacion que instale en un server pero si puedo entrar al server con putty
<Angelita> no eteidno
<Angelita> no tiene nada bloqueado según yo
<Angelita> y entro como root
<Angelita> x web no puedo entrar al asterisk
<Angelita> pero en putty si entro al server no sé si es algo muy diferente
<Angelita> o debo modificar permisos o algo
<Angelita> no sé si me entendiern!
<vipintruder> el asterisk esta en tu red local  o en internet ?
<Patero-ng> angelita eso es para administrar el ubuntu server remotamente cierto?
<Angelita> Patero-ng: si! putty entro bien desde otra pc, eso esta bien
<Angelita> pero lo otro es entrar al asterisk desde firefox en otra pc y nada
<Angelita> no lo encuentra
<Angelita> pongo el puertoq  es y el ip
<Angelita> segui un tutorial en youtube y ni así
<vipintruder> repito, el servidor esta en tu red local?
<Angelita> vipintruder: en mi server
<Angelita> vipintruder:  x tendria q estar en internet!
<Angelita> Patero-ng: mira este tutorial
<Angelita> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgbbSG4gWFg
<Angelita> yo lo vi bien
<Patero-ng> Angelita: me gustaria pero aqui no tengo navegador estoy en server igual
<Angelita> ahhh ya!
<vipintruder> espera, contesta lo que te pregunto, el server al que te conectas con putty donde esta?
<Angelita> vipintruder:  aqui a lado mio
<Angelita> no esta en internet
<Angelita> yo misma lo configuré
<vipintruder> ok, eso descarta la redireccion de puertos.
<Angelita> zoneminder si en otro server lo instalé
<Angelita> entro x web bien a zoneminder pero con putty no puedo entrar
<Angelita> jajajaj
<Angelita> yo nada más me rio de las cosas
<vipintruder> espera que me estas liando, primero dices que si por putty pero no por web... y ahora alrreves?
<Angelita> vipintruder:  tengo 2 server
<Angelita> uno entra bien x web y putty no y el otro entra bien en putty y en web para sterisk no
<Angelita> 2 servers 2 problmas
<Angelita> pero invertidos en ambos
<vipintruder> y los 2 estan en red local no?
<Angelita> si!
<Angelita> están aqui
<Angelita> ip cambian solo el último número
<vipintruder> no tienes firewalls en ninguno no?
<Angelita> vipintruder: no! ninguno
<Angelita> ni en la red local
<vipintruder> ok, bien y tu estas en un tercer pc no?
<Angelita> mi idea era server 1 asterisk  y server 2  zoneminder y webmin
<vipintruder> es que tengo que hacerme una idea mental de la red
<vipintruder> tu estas en un tercer pc?
<Angelita> si!
<Angelita> laptop
<Angelita> ayer iba tan bien todo y estaba bien contenta
<vipintruder> con win o ubuntu?
<vipintruder> vamos por partes, desde ese tercer pc, escanea los puestos del server que le falla el acceso con putty
<Angelita> wuindouxxx
<Angelita> pero putty entras con wuindoux o Linux
<Angelita> el problema es q server 1   con asterisk entro bien y x web no!
<Angelita> putty esta bien
<Angelita> son los servers
<vipintruder> estas segura de que asterisk esta iniciado en ese servidor?
<vipintruder> compruebalo con: ps -A | grep asterisk
<Angelita> si! tan segura q soy mujer
<Angelita> vipintruder:  dejam instalr zoneminder en el server 1
<Angelita> y haber si entr x web
<adan> wenas! wenas!
<adan> alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar?
<vipintruder> Angelita: en el server de asterisk, comprueba que puertos tienes abiertos con nmap: nmap -sS localhost
<vipintruder> fijate si esta el 8888, segun el tutorial que has seguido.
<Angelita> vipintruder: como cambio eso=?
<vipintruder> adan: Para que alguien te pueda ayudar tienes que plantear una pregunta.
<vipintruder> en el servidor, instala nmap: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Angelita> vipintruder:  acabo de instalar en el server1 zoneminder y entre x web
<Patero-ng> yo ya me aprendi como administrar bit modes en sistema de archivos de unix
<Angelita> cosa q con asterisk no
<Patero-ng> chmod y toda esa vaina
<Angelita> Patero-ng:  felicidades
<vipintruder> luego ejecuta: sudo nmap -sS localhost
<vipintruder> necesito saber si el puerto del servidor web de asterisk esta abierto, segun el tuto es el 8888
<Patero-ng> Angelita: y soy muy paranoico con eso de permisos
<Angelita> ok! etiendo
<Patero-ng> vipintruder: si esta en modo listening
<vipintruder> ese es el puerto que tienes que utilizar para entrar en asterisk
<vipintruder> ok
<Angelita> con ese cod me tira error
<Angelita> nmap no comand
<Angelita> vipintruder:  estoy nstalando nmap
<vipintruder> tienes que instalarlo con: sudo apt-get install nmap, pero segun Patero-ng dice que esta escuchando, asi que esta bien.
<Patero-ng> vipintruder: no yo no se si esta o no
<Patero-ng> vipintruder: no vivo con ella ni estamos en una relacion
<Angelita> q escucha=??
<vipintruder> pero es lo que has puesto arriba no?
<vipintruder> da igual, nos vamos del tema.
<vipintruder> Angellita, ejecuta ese comando y dime si aparece el puerto 8888
<vipintruder> puede tardar un poco
<novato> vipintruder: se cayo la web
<novato> pero estoy d vuelta!
<vipintruder> novato: que nick tenias antes ?
<Patero-ng> novato: si a mi tambien se me cae la red mi wireless se desconecta de la fuente
<adan> wireless desconectar de la fuente?
<novato> no es ubuntu mexico
<novato> hay chuzo me confundi
<novato> sorry!
<Patero-ng> si eso me pasa en ubuntu server
<novato> ustedes saben d x si acaso
<novato> si es recomedable instalar
<Patero-ng> adan: utilizo una wag511 de netgear
<novato> ubuntu 13.04=??
<adan> ah ok
<Patero-ng> yo estoy en ubuntu 13.10 server y me desconecta
<novato> 13.10
<vipintruder> siempre recomiento las LTS.
<novato> demonios! y yo q queria usarlo
<novato> bueno gente
<Patero-ng> tengo el home en otra particion al menos
<novato> nos vemos
<novato> saludosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Angelita> Hola
<Angelita> chicos
<Angelita> regrese!
<Angelita> el internet se cayó
<Angelita> vipintruder: hola cariño
<Angelita> mira pude entrar al zoneminder desde web
<Angelita> esta bonito jejej
<vipintruder> sigo por aqui
<Patero-ng> Angelita: tambien se te caen la red
<Patero-ng> a mi me pasa lo mismo
<Patero-ng> este ubuntu y el ath5k
<vipintruder> angelita: y? aparece el puerto 8888 ?
<Angelita> Patero-ng: pero el ubuntu
<Angelita> ok
<Angelita> vipintruder: ya instalé nmap
<Angelita> como entro amor=?
<Angelita> ya entré listo!
<Angelita> hay una lista alli
<vipintruder> ahora ejecuta: sudo nmap -sS localhost
<vipintruder> ok, aparece el puerto 8888 ?
<Angelita> 8088
<vipintruder> si eso, el 8088 aparece?
<Angelita> si!
<vipintruder> pega aqui la linea de ese puerto.
<Angelita> ya arreglé el server 2
<Angelita> lo volé y entre bien
<Angelita> voy a instalar zoneminder alli
<vipintruder> y eso?
<Angelita> bueno me cansé
<Angelita> mejor hacer de nuevo eso!
<Patero-ng> Angelita: de donde eres
<vipintruder> ok, tu misma.
<Angelita> Patero-ng: Venezolana pero vivo en Panamá
<Angelita> soy toda una chama!
<Angelita> vipintruder: tendrás un tutorial en instalar asterisk en server
<Patero-ng> si crea uno vipintruder
<Angelita> vipintruder:  tendrás 1
<Angelita> bye chicos
<vipintruder> http://joseschenone.com.ar/2012/11/instalacion-de-asterisk-en-10-sobre.html
<vipintruder> no es mio he!
<Patero-ng> se fue ya
<vipintruder> la verdad es que hay que buscar un poco y tener paciencia.
<vipintruder> no me habia fijado, gracias.
<GridCube> vipintruder, desde hace como una semana que esta con esto
<Patero-ng> vipintruder: de donde eres
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<successus_clase> salud
<Patero-ng> existe una forma de ver fotos en ubuntu server? y que encima sean de la internet
<super> alguien a usado cinnamon 2 con la 13.10?
<Xiguanda> hi all¡¡¡
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe cual es el comando para ver los ultimos programas instalados?
<flypp>  /var/log/apt/history.log /var/log/aptitude  . No estoy seguro de que se reflejen los cambios usando synaptic. Quizás tenga su propio log
<flypp> Patero-ng, lo puedes consultar desde el propio synaptic-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#View_History
<vipintruder> Patero-ng: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "status installed"
<Patero-ng> gracias a ambos
<Patero-ng> ya estoy aprendiendo a usar el w3m para ver paginas web por ubuntu server
<vipintruder> elinks tiene una opcion muy interesante, y es que cuando pilsas el "." (punto), te aparecen numeros sobre todos los links y digitando ese numero accedes al link. Eso facilita mucho la navegacion.
<vipintruder> es solo un dato.
<super> pues gracias por el dato ... ;)
<GridCube> creo que xombrero hace algo parecido
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> xombrero hace eso XD
<vipintruder> lo probare.
<Abr1l> hola
<atomixer> buen dia compañeros
<atomixer> una pregunta alguno de uds ha manejado VMware en ubuntu server
<super> Alguien utilizó cinnamon con 13.10?
<super> Alguien utilizó cinnamon 2 con 13.10?
<maxi12> Abr1l que haces aqui!
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<vipintruder> Patero-ng: Hoy, en algun momento has preguntado por un programa para ver fotos en la terminal. El programa es "zgv": sudo apt-get install zgv
<vipintruder> solo otro dato... ;P
<deltra> hola a todos
<Patero-ng> vipintruder: muchas gracias voy a investigarlo
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:36:02)
<Patero-ng> vipintruder: tengo un problema dime si tengo que reiniciar la pc para que el zgv se active? porque le doy zgv y no me sale el file selector y si pongo zgv archivo.jpg solo sale una pantalla negra
<Angelita> Hola
<Angelita> chicos algunos d ustedes ha instalado asterisk en server
<Angelita> ya no se q hacer xq Yo he hecho de tdo
<Angelita> y no puedo abrirlo
<Angelita> Alguien sabe de asterisk =??
<vipintruder> http://joseschenone.com.ar/2012/11/instalacion-de-asterisk-en-10-sobre.html
<Angelita> vipintruder: dejame  ver si no es igual al mio
<vipintruder> Ese tuto es simple y util (Acaro que no es mio)
<Angelita> vipintruder:  ok
<Angelita> vipintruder:  ya este lo vi
<Angelita> no me funcionó!
<vipintruder> pero como no te va a funcionar si monte una maquina virtual y lo probe. Has seguido todos los pasos? Al final hay que cambiar algunos permisos.
<Angelita> vipintruder: mira en este paso sale mi problema pero tiro este código cp -Rfv /var/lib/asterisk/* /usr/share/asterisk/  y sale esto: bash: cp-Rfv/var/lib/asterisk/: No such file or directory
<flypp> Angelita, te has comido un espacio... uno no... todos los espacios
<flypp> como no pongas espacios entre comandos, parámetros y rutas, se lo toma como una sóla palabra que, como no existe, pasa
<Angelita> flypp: Ok
<vipintruder> bien ahi flypp!
<Angelita> ya copie y pegue y nada
<Angelita> pongo mi ip
<Angelita> 192.168.5.184:8088
<Angelita> y nada
<flypp> fíjate bien en los pasos. Has reiniciado el servicio? Y espero que esto lo estés haciendo en máquina virtual
<Angelita> si
<Angelita> service asterisk restart
<Angelita> estoy en un server dell
<vipintruder> has ejecutado los 2 comandos siguientes a ese, segun el tuto ?
<vipintruder> el mv y el ln -s ?
<Angelita> si
<Angelita> pero nada
<vipintruder> y cueando te metes por el navegador te sale un error 404 o directamente no conecta
<vipintruder> ?
<Angelita> si
<Angelita> 404
<Angelita> HTTP 404 not found
<Angelita> ya odio ese error
<vipintruder> prueba esto: sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/asterisk -Rf
<Angelita> q hace=?
<Angelita> ya lo puse y nada
<Angelita> salto a otro guion
<flypp> dices que está instalada en una máquina virtual? si tiene entorno gráfico, accede con un navegador a http://127.0.0.1:8088
<vipintruder> y esto: sudo chmod 777 /usr/share/asterisk -Rf
<vipintruder> mete esos 2 comandos y reinicia nuevamente el servicio
<Angelita> http://192.168.5.184:8088/
<Angelita> nada no sale nada
<Angelita> error http 404 n fu
<vipintruder> has metido los 2 comandos ?
<vipintruder> has hecho: sudo service asterisk restart ?
<Angelita> si
<Angelita> si
<vipintruder> sin errores?
<Angelita> Stopping Asterisk PBX: asterisk                                            [ OK ]
<Angelita> sale bien
<vipintruder> y el starting tambien ok ?
<Angelita> * Starting Asterisk PBX: asterisk                                            [ OK ]
<Angelita> ambos
<vipintruder> ahora entra desde el navegador
<Angelita> nada
<Angelita> pongo mi IP:8088
<Angelita> y nada
<Angelita> erro http 404
<vipintruder> te juro que no lo entiendo. en algo la has pifiado antes de esto.
<vipintruder> yo segui el tuto paso a paso y salio ok a la primera.
<Angelita> lo haré de nuevo ser´!
<Angelita> mira pongo
<Angelita> el ip solo y sale  It works!
<vipintruder> vuelve a ponder los 2 comandos que te pase antes, pero despues de "chown" po esto: asterisk:asterisk
<vipintruder> no no, espera !!!
<vipintruder> un segundo que te paso los comandos de nuevo.
<Angelita> ok
<Angelita> haber
<vipintruder> 1: sudo chown asterisk:asterisk /var/lib/asterisk -Rf
<vipintruder> 2: sudo chown asterisk:asterisk /usr/share/asterisk -Rf
<vipintruder> luego: sudo service asterisk restart
<vipintruder> aunque los 2 primeros que te pase se saltarian el tema del usuario, es por descartar.
<vipintruder> prueba y dime.
<vipintruder> y si no te va, haz todo nuevamente.
<vipintruder> porque es como buscar una aguja en un pajar.
<Angelita> vipintruder: estás
<Angelita> se cayo mi internet
<Angelita> para varias
<Angelita> q cod me vas a pasar sino instalo todo
<flypp> y estás mirando los logs Angelita ?
<Angelita> logs=??
<Angelita> traducción='
<flypp> diarios. Unos ficheros de texto donde se guardan informes de las cosas que suceden
<flypp> los servicios suelen tener su propio log en el directorio /var/log
<Angelita> ok!
<Angelita> bueno al grano q hay q hacer
<flypp> pues te das un garbeo por /var/log y mira si hay un fichero o directorio llamado asterisk
<Angelita> si esta q hago
<Angelita> si esta
<Angelita> asterisk  aparece escrito en azul
<Angelita> q hago=??
<Angelita> voy a instalrlo
<Angelita> haber q pasa
<flypp> pues si es un directorio, entra y mira que archivos hay. Tú busca archivos. Son texto plano. Usa cat o un editor de texto sencillo para verlos. Allí hay información sobre inicios de servicio, errores, etc...
<flypp> estoy terminando de actualizar la máquina virtual y voy a probar de qué va el tema
<Angelita> voy a instalar d nuevo y a escuchar Bruno Mars con mi jugo d piña
<Angelita> flypp: no puedo descargarlo!
<flypp> el qué no puedes descargar?
<Angelita> asterisk
<Angelita> yo segui otro tutorial
<Angelita> alli lo descargue cool
<flypp> ays
<flypp> pero vamos a ver alma de cántaro... en Debian veo asterisk en los repos. Me apuesto un pie a que ubuntu también lo tiene. ¿No lo has instalado desde los repositorios?
<vipintruder> ah no, yo me muero !
<Angelita> root
<flypp> ???? Angelita ... ¿sabes lo que es un repositorio?, ¿synaptic?, ¿apt-get?, ¿te suena alguno?
<Angelita> flypp: si
<Angelita> asterisk la tien conmigo
<flypp> vale, repito la pregunta: ¿Has instalado asterisk desde los repositorios o lo has bajado de una página web?
 * hbautista se parte de risa al leer el log
<Angelita> flypp: ya hice eso
<Angelita> instale otras cosas y todo bien
<hbautista> Angelita, no has respondido a la pregunta
<hbautista> Lee bien lo que dijo flypp , respira un poco.. vuelve a leer, y responde..
<hbautista> No es díficil
<flypp> no sé lo que has hecho, pero responder a mi pregunta fijo que no. Dependiendo si has instalado asterisk desde los repositorios (vía synaptic o apt-get) o te lo has descargado de una página web, la cosa puede cambiar mucho a la hora de revertir los cambios (sin mencionar que a saber qué versión estás usando)
<flypp> dices que has seguido un manual. Pásame la dirección
<Angelita> yo estoy instalando d nuevo
<Angelita> flypp:  disculpame
 * flypp suspira
<hbautista> Angelita, te estas saliendo por la tangente..
<hbautista> NO has respondido a la pregunta que te ha hecho flypp
<hbautista> Sin responder antes a esa pregunta, nadie te va a poder decir que proceder
<hbautista> Porque es estar en un cuarto a ciegas..
<flypp> ... y sin jugo de piña
<hbautista> flypp, en efecto xD
 * hbautista lee que tres usuarios amablemte se instalaron una pc con virtualbox, siguieron el mismo tutorial, y a la primera les funcionó
<flypp> Angelita, me puedes pasar la dirección del blog que estás consultando para la instalación de asterisk? Así podré conseguir respuestas
 * hbautista mientras que el primer usuario, no LEE ni mucho menos RESPONDE a una simple pregunta
<flypp> si no sabemos lo que haces... ¿cómo te ayudamos?
<Angelita> flypp:  deja eso mejor
<Angelita> veré q hago
<Angelita> hay un canal d server o asterisk
<Angelita> flypp:  http://www.tribulinux.com/como-instalar-asterisk-10-en-ubuntu-12-04.html
<mimecar> Angelita, estas compilando el código fuente de Asterisk?
<flypp> bien, has descargado el código fuente y lo has compilado... Angelita , ¿tienes acceso a internet en ese servidor?
<Angelita> si
<hbautista> Angelita, mientras no aprendas a leer UNA sola pregunta, te va a ir igual en cualquier canal
<Angelita> voy hacer eso d nuevo
<Angelita> leelo y me dices
<flypp> espera, espera
<Angelita> me estan enrredando con tant preguntadera vale
<hbautista> Angelita, lee por favor
<hbautista> <flypp> vale, repito la pregunta: ¿Has instalado asterisk desde los repositorios o lo has bajado de una página web?
<flypp> mejor que te lo instales desde los repositorios. Lo primero sería deshacer lo que llevas hecho, porque como lo has compilado, hay que eliminarlo de forma manual
<hbautista> flypp, yo digo que vuelva a instalar su servidor, y ya luego que siga el otro tutorial
<flypp> lo primero sería detener el servicio: sudo service dahdi stop & sudo service asterisk stop
<flypp> ahora llega lo difícil, averiguar dónde has descargado el código fuente... probemos con-> locate asterisk | grep home
<flypp> me ignora, verdad? xD
<flypp> alguien puede hacer un "apt-cache show asterisk | grep -i version" desde un ubuntu 12.10?
<Patero-ng> yo tengo 13.10 server
<flypp> puede valer, qué versión te sale?
<Patero-ng> dejame ver
<Patero-ng> con sudo o sin sudo
<flypp> sin sudo, no hace falta
<flypp> apt-cache consulta la base de datos local.
<Patero-ng> la operacion con show no funciona
<flypp> vaya, en ubuntu es diferente? xD
<Patero-ng> hay check por ejemplo
<flypp> eso es para dependencias rotas. Curioso... no aparece "show" en el man de apt-cache?
<Patero-ng> oh si sale show
<Patero-ng> yo lo hize con get
<Patero-ng> version 1:1.8.10.1~dfsg-1ubuntu1
<Patero-ng> que significa
<flypp> que la versión disponible en los repos de tu rama es la 1.8.10.1
<Patero-ng> asi osea la repo que me corresponde
<Patero-ng> aya la version que esta en repos para mi version de ubuntu
<flypp> sí. Lo suyo era hacer entender a Angelita la importancia de usar programas que estén en los repos para asegurarse de que se utilice software con sus actualizaciones de seguridad, tanto del programa como de sus dependencias. Pero pasa de nosotros cuatro pueblos
<Patero-ng> asi no
<Patero-ng> ah si no de veras
<Angelita> flypp:  vite la web http://www.tribulinux.com/como-instalar-asterisk-10-en-ubuntu-12-04.html
<flypp> sí, la vi. Has descargado el código fuente, lo has descomprimido y lo has compilado. Te suena de que sea así?
<Patero-ng> tengo un problema tengo una carpeta llamada coco/ con duenio root sus permisos son dr-------- osea solo lectura para root pero un usuario no puedo accederlo cd coco/ es denegado pero para el root tambien al menos sudo cd coco/ dice comando invalido entonces que hago? cd coco/ solo no accede
<vipintruder> pero en esa web se instala desde los repos
<flypp> vipintruder, se instalan las dependencias y bibliotecas de desarrollo (*-dev)
<vipintruder> Angelita: responde a flypp.
<flypp> Patero-ng, puedes pegar el mensaje exacto? Comando incorrecto se referiría a "cd", y si "cd" no funciona ponte a temblar
<Angelita> flypp:  si todo eso
<Angelita> estoy terminando
<flypp> bueno, bueno xD
<Patero-ng> flypp: le agregue x al duenio pero igual nada
<Patero-ng> no quiero ningun acceso a ususarios y grupos de root solo a root mismo r-x deberia ser suficiente
<flypp> sí, sí, lo entiendo. Pero cuando dice "comando inválido"... a qué se refiere? a "cd"? No puedes poner el mensaje exacto?
<Angelita> chcos nos vemos mañan
<Angelita> instale el webmin y todo un éxito
<Angelita> saludos
<Angelita> hasta mañana corazones
<Patero-ng> flypp: dice comando no encontrado
<flypp> Patero-ng, yo comprendo que quieras proteger tu privacidad, y más cuando se trata de información sensible. Pero cd es un comando interno de bash. No tienen ni que estar en el path, así que o introduces mal el comando... o preocúpate mucho-muchísimo que te diga "comando no encontrado" con "cd". Seguro que no lo pones mal?. Es -> cd directorio
<Xago> muchachos....tengo la sgte interrogante. Tengo varias LAN separadas dentro de un DataCenter. Puedo desde ubuntu declarar varias VLANs?  El cable físico de la eth0 conectado a un switch que tenga otros 3 switches de las distintas LANs en las otras bocas. Puede ser manejado adecuadamente?
<flypp> eso sólo lo permiten hacer ciertos switchs de gama alta (normalmente Cisco). Si las especificaciones de tus switch lo permiten, se puede hacer. Si no, podrías "arreglarlo" con un servidor dhcp que asigne ip's utilizando submáscaras de red, y que asigne las ip de forma estricta a las MAC de las NIC de los equipos
<ivedci89> exit
<flypp> os dejo, tormenta eléctrica
<Patero-ng> flypp: ah! me tienes flipadito ahora
<Xago> flypp, entonces debería pensar en Trunking, pero y si no todos los switches tienen esa capacidad, no se podría?
<vipintruder> Xago: Supongo que tendrias que crear 3 interfaces virtuales de la eth0 y asignarles las IP correspondientes para acceder a cada vlan
<Xago> esa es una teoría! pero servirá? el switch entenderá que debe buscar el rango de ip correspondiente?
<Xago> para irse por esa lan respectiva?
<Xago> vipintruder, esa es una teoría! pero servirá? el switch entenderá que debe buscar el rango de ip correspondiente? para irse por esa lan respectiva?
<vipintruder> ah claro, el switch al que esta conectado el eth0 tiene que permitir el trafico bidireccional entre el pc y las 3 vlans
<Xago> tráfico bidireccional, significa que está abierto? sin vlans declaradas?
<Xago> o sea, una especie de broadcast?
<vipintruder> lo que yo haria seria esto, en el primer switch, declarar una vlan exclusiva para la boca usada por el pc, y luego en ese puerto permitir el trafico entre esa vlan y las otras 3 de los otros 3 switches.
<vipintruder> pc -> vlan1 -> switch permite trafico -> vlan2, vlan3, vlan4
<mimecar> vipintruder, pasar esta conversación a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<vipintruder> ok
<Mr_Rocco> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-25
<Abr1l> estupida conexion de mierda
<kenami> Abr1l: muy lenta?
<Abr1l> kenami, demasiado y se cae  cada rato
<Abr1l> por cierto hooola kenami :D
<kenami> se necesita invitacion para #kubuntu-es =)
<kenami> ummm
<Abr1l> kenami, jajaj sii
 * xoan buenas
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Hola
<juan__> Tengo un problema al actualizar ubuntu 12.04 en un Asus X101ch
<juan__> Me da error debido a los packages medibuntu
<juan__> y como consecuencia no actualiza
<juan__> Solo por curiosidad... ¿Hay alguien aqui?
<juan__> O estoy escribiendo solo
<juan__> Hola. Saludos a todos
<juan__> Tengo un problemilla con la actualizacion de un ASUS Eee X101CH
<juan__> No me deja realizar la actualizacion con el update-manager al no encontrar los repositorios medibuntu
<juan__> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme a solucionarlo?
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe como puedo ver imagenes en el navegador w3m de ubuntu server
<Xago> buenos dias...me encontré con algo inusual en mi ubuntu 13.04. Me aparece el disco lleno. Pero cómo?  Investigando me doy cuenta que dentro del dir .cache/gdm existe un archivo session.log que pesa 393.7 Gb. La pregunta es: lo borro? lo edito y limpio lo más antiguo?
<ese> podra un past d so
<Xago> ??
<Patero-ng> Xago: no entiendo como un log va a pesar tanto
<Xago> pues...sí...algo extraño pasó
<Xago> reiniciaré
<flypp> Xago, yo lo que haría es detener gdm, cambiarle el nombre (mv session.log session.log.bak) y reiniciar gdm. Ir controlando qué tamaño va tomando el archivo y, si engorda sospechosamente rápido, echar una visual.
<Xago> bueno...borré el archivo, creé uno nuevo y reinicié...parece andar todo en orden
<Xago> alguien más ha pasado por esta situación?
<flypp> Xago, he visto en foros que le ha pasado a gente en Arch, Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu.... pero no hay respuestas ni seguimiento. Debe tratarse de algo muy puntual y muy difícil de reproducir. No le quites el ojo de todas formas.
<Xago> flypp, ok, gracias
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe que terminal se usa en ubuntu
<flypp> dash
<flypp> ls -l /bin/sh
<Patero-ng> flypp: eso es para mi?
<Patero-ng> no se que es dash
<flypp> pues la terminal que usa ubuntu
<Patero-ng> no es gnome?
<flypp> o te refieres al emulador de terminal de un escritorio gráfico? (por ejemplo, gnome-terminal en gnome-shell)
<Patero-ng> aya entiendo es un emulador
<Patero-ng> crei que era el terminal mismo
<asterix_> Hola! como andan, tengo una cosa que me esta molestando, quiero trabajar como trader pero los sistemas y plataformas de la empresa no soportan linux, hay alguna forma de engañar la compatibilidad?
<m4v> asterix_: no.
<asterix_> Uhmm sera.. gracia
<asterix_> gracias*
<Angelita> Hola! Buenos días.
<Angelita> cómo están chicos=?
<Angelita> tengo una tarea  de instalar un server de email
<Angelita> pero ei varias cosas
<Angelita> pero son muchos programas y webs
<Angelita> no sé q me recomiendan
<Angelita> la cosa es que necesito correr por lo menos 5 e-mails dentro de la empresa con el dominio que tengoq buscar x cierto
<guampa> contrata alguien que sepa administrar servers de mail
<waflessnet> Angelita, instala debian
<waflessnet> utiliza potfix
<waflessnet> utiliza mysql para los usuarios y dominios
<waflessnet> yo he instalado varios servers de mails
<Patero-ng> no deberia ser mas descriptivo el comando cp para que me diga que archivo esta copiando y cuanto va?
<arielsanflo> saludos buen dia
<Patero-ng> hola ariel
<guampa> Patero-ng: podes usar el switch -v para que te informe el archivo que copia, para mas informacion que eso, como progresos, podes usar rsync
<waflessnet> Angelita, pregunta si necesitas ayuda
<mimecar> si preguntas, al menos haz más caso hoy a los que te ayuden
<Angelita> waflessnet:  lo tengo q hacer bajo ubuntu server
<Angelita> waflessnet: petición d mi jefe
<Angelita> ya q le quedé muy mal con el asterisk
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda con este error al hacer sudo apt-get update
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300983/
<waflessnet> Angelita, xd
<Angelita> waflessnet:  q me recomiendas
<Patero-ng> guampa: oh no sabia que asi era la cosa
<arielsanflo> y el software-center  abre y se cierra sin mas ni mas
<waflessnet> dame un segunfo
<arielsanflo> ayudenme porfavor
<waflessnet> segundo*
<Angelita> waflessnet:  ok! espero
<arielsanflo> saludos angelita
<arielsanflo> saludos patero
<Angelita> arielsanflo: Hola chico
<Angelita> cómo estás nene='
<arielsanflo> me dices a mi?
<waflessnet> Angelita, http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/servicio-correo-postfixdovecotroundcubespamassassin
<m4v> arielsanflo: como es tu sources.list? parecen estar mal las direcciones
<Angelita> arielsanflo: si te estoy salundo a ti
<waflessnet> yo no instale roundcube  y tampoco el antispam
<Angelita> tú me saludaste
<arielsanflo> a saludos
<arielsanflo> un abraso
<arielsanflo> m4v
<arielsanflo> gracias
<Angelita> waflessnet:  ok nene! veré eso!
<m4v> Angelita: no estamos para decirte como hacer el trabajo de un sysadmin, este canal es para usuarios de Ubuntu, cosas de servidores no es el propósito de este canal. Si haces una pregunta concreta capaz que te podemos ayudar, pero no "como instalo un mail server?"
<Angelita> entonces no pregunto pues!.
<waflessnet> m4v, pero si es descriptivo
<waflessnet> me parece certera la pregunta , quizas debio buscar primero en google yahoo duckduckgo
<guampa> es irresponsable ademas usar un "tuto para instalar un mail server", ningun tuto va a poder ayudarte despues con la operacion del mismo y es propenso a innumerables problemas que afectan a otros
<mimecar> waflessnet, ayer el problema era con asterisk, hoy con un servidor de correo
<arielsanflo> saludos mimacar
<waflessnet> de los golpes se aprende
<waflessnet> mimecar, hoal
<guampa> lo correcto es aprender la administracion de todo por completo y recien cuando ganas la experiencia mandarte a instalar y administrarlo, y sino contratar a alguien que posea la experiencia
<waflessnet> mimecar, hola*
<Angelita> mimecar:  mira chico!, si no vas a decir algo productivo deja d estar hablando mal d mi
<Angelita> yo pregunto xq no sé
<waflessnet> yo aprendí a puros porrasos
<guampa> waflessnet: si pero eso en tu propio entorno privado, para prestar servicios a otros es una irresponsabilidad
<Angelita> mimecar:  t voy agradecer q no comentes cosas d mí x favor
<mimecar> waflessnet, una cosa es resolver una duda concreta tipo "error en el sevidor x" y otro hacer el trabajo de administrar sistemas
<waflessnet> guampa, no jajaja prestaba servicios a privados cuando lo intente hasta que me resulto
<waflessnet> y entonces cual es la idea de los tutoriales ?
<waflessnet> mejor que no existan
<mimecar> Angelita, ayer te ayudaban con Asterisk y no despondías a lo que te preguntaban
<guampa> la de darte una orientacion inicial para practicar en entorno privado
<m4v> arielsanflo: pasame tu sources.list así veo si estan bien las direcciones, sabés como?
<guampa> no para que lo uses en un entorno laboral
<arielsanflo> nop
<arielsanflo> ayudame
<arielsanflo> te paso lo del software-center
<arielsanflo> por pastebin
<waflessnet> esa decision no la tomo yo
<arielsanflo> haber si me pueen ayudar
<m4v> arielsanflo: en una terminal «cat /etc/apt/sources.list» y pasalo al canal en un pastebin como hiciste con el error
<waflessnet> la decision  la toma la persona que lee el tutorial , la que se da cuenta si lo puede realizar o no
<waflessnet> guampa,
<talo> yuututut
<waflessnet> guampa, quieres controlar el mundo he
<waflessnet> :)
<m4v> waflessnet: es política del canal y tiene razón.
<guampa> disculpen por el offtopic, este tema mejor continuarlo en #ubuntu-es-cafe igualmente
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301033/
<arielsanflo> hay esta w4v
<waflessnet> guampa, ?"  El topic para #Ubuntu-es es Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español -..."
<guampa> este tema ya no pertenece a soporte
<waflessnet> WTF ?
<waflessnet> no , explicame porque '
<waflessnet> por favor.
<guampa> porque es un argumento, no estamos solucionando un problema concreto de ubuntu
<m4v> arielsanflo: mmh, parece estar todo bien.
<waflessnet> " lo tengo q hacer bajo ubuntu server"
<m4v> arielsanflo: Podrá ser algún problema con tu conexión que no llega a los servidores de Ubuntu?
<waflessnet> bueno guampa , da igual yo solo quería ayudar,
<arielsanflo> no creo
<arielsanflo> que sea l conexion
<arielsanflo> ya utilize
<arielsanflo> dos conexiones diferentes
<m4v> waflessnet: si quieres ayudar entonces empieza por mover la discusión fuera del canal de soporte.
<m4v> arielsanflo: bueno, las direcciones que tenes son las mismas que tengo yo
<m4v> arielsanflo: ah, pará un segundo, trusty?
<m4v> 14.04 no sale hasta el año que viene!
<arielsanflo> a si
<arielsanflo> es una beta
<m4v> arielsanflo: estas usando una versión que no salió y ni se si están los repositorios listos, lo anunciaron hace como una semana. Por favor usa los repositorios de Saucy (13.10) o alguna versión estable
<arielsanflo> jajajaj
<talo> oh jeje
<arielsanflo> cambiare de servidor a ver que pasa
<m4v> arielsanflo: trusty no es beta ni ahí, ni siquiera debe ser un alpha :P
<arielsanflo> eso esta muy raro
<Patero-ng> oigan el w3m soporta o no la enie
<m4v> para urls? no se.
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> depende de tu isp de todas formas
<GridCube> http://www.eñe.com/
<GridCube> what
<GridCube> viruses por todos lados
<m4v> spam GridCube!
<GridCube> dioses
<GridCube> lol. el ESET de mi win7 host salta como si tuviera un resorte y abri la pagina en mi xubuntu guest XD
<Patero-ng> oigan el ubuntu 13.10 server no me permite meter la enie
<Patero-ng> le doy al codigo pero no sale
<Patero-ng> nomas en ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%91
<Patero-ng> bueno ya lei eso pero habla de la historia de la enie o de como instalarla en ubuntu server
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> mira la url
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ñ
<GridCube> =
<GridCube> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%91
<Patero-ng> pero ya la vi habla de la historia no de como instalarlo
<GridCube> instalar que?
<GridCube> no sos un ISP
<Patero-ng> jaja
<Patero-ng> aya no me referia a hacerla funcionar en ubuntu server
<GridCube> ?
<Patero-ng> bueno yo uso claves con enie no me referia a mandarlas como url
<Patero-ng> pero si funciona la enie en claves
<Patero-ng> nomas que ubuntu server no me deja meter ese caracter
<hbautista> Patero-ng, podrías aclarar lo que quieres hacer
<GridCube> depende de la dodificacion
<GridCube> codificación
<Patero-ng> hbautista: quiero saber como meter ese caracter en una pagina web
<Patero-ng> me dijeron que getty no soporta ese caracter
<m4v> entonces espera a que soporten unicode.
<hbautista> Patero-ng, sigues sin especificar "como vas a meter ese caracter en una pagina web"
<hbautista> Lo vas a meter en el codigo fuente de la pagina?
<hbautista> Quieres escribir ese caracter en la url de un sitio?
<hbautista> Estas haciendo un debug de codigo?
<GridCube> Patero-ng, www.likewise.com/community/index.php/forums/viewthread/743/#2103
<hbautista> No estas aportando informacion relevante para que te podamos orientar
<Patero-ng> hbautista: lo quiero meter en una clave de usuario si me ha funcionado ante
<Patero-ng> s
<hbautista> Para empezar, como quieres hacer eso?
<hbautista> Mediante un formulario?
<m4v> no veo la relevancia con Ubuntu en todo esto...
<hbautista> Que navegador estas usando?
<hbautista> Es decir, como se supone que quieres hacer eso..
<hbautista> m4v, es lo que digo.. y es como decir..tengo un dolor en el cuerpo..
<hbautista> eso no dice nada, solo que tienes un sintoma..
<Patero-ng> hbautista: no me hago paltas
<m4v> Patero-ng: pero es que lo que vos decís no tiene nada que ver con Ubuntu, a lo sumo lo tuyo es algo de internet o servidores web. No sabemos nada sobre eso.
<Patero-ng> solo quiero saber si puedo instalar soporte de enie en ubuntu server que cuando abra el w3m y quiero entrar a mi cuenta de ebay puede meter la enie en la parte donde va la clave yo crei que era por el w3m que ni podia, lo mismo que el irssi pero alguien pudo demostrarme que si puedo meter enies en irssi entonces me di cuenta que el problema era del ubuntu, aunque seguro el w3m no soporta ese caracter igual
<hbautista> puedes escribir ese caracter en la terminal?
<mimecar> Patero-ng, quieres poder poner la ñ en tu servidor sí / no?
<hbautista> apt-get install locale-es ?
<Patero-ng> mimecar: si
<Patero-ng> hbautista: no
<mimecar> la ñ está en un servidor web ?
<Patero-ng> hbautista: voy a verlo
<hbautista> Patero-ng, entonces te falta instalar y configurar el idioma en español
<Patero-ng> mimecar: si esta grabada como parte de mi clave de ebay
<hbautista> En google sale mucha info de como hacerlo :)
<mimecar> usas un equipo con ubuntu server para acceder a ebay?
<m4v> creo que el problema de Patero-ng no tiene nada que ver con servidores y solo lo hace confuso.
<hbautista> mimecar, mira tu, de las cosas extrañas de las que uno se entera xD
<Patero-ng> mimecar: si el w3m
<mimecar> tu ubuntu server usa utf-8 seguro
<mimecar> si has seleccionado bien el idioma en la instalación de ubuntu server, funciona directamente
<Patero-ng> mimecar: ese es uno alfabeto en ingles? yo lo instale con idioma ingles pero crei que iba a soportar la enie porque en desktop si sale usando la combinacion de teclas
<hbautista> cual es esa combinacion de teclas?
<m4v> la ñ depende del encoding, no del idioma o alfabeto
<mimecar> depende de si estas usando utf8 o sólo la codificación inglesa
 * hbautista se carcajea
<Patero-ng> no se bien lo que es el encoding
<Patero-ng> solo me hago la idea que es los caracters que soporta el ubuntu
<hbautista> Patero-ng, google "encoding en ubuntu"
<Patero-ng> ahorita tengo algo mas importante tengo que comprar algo en ebay y no puedo entrar porque no puedo poner la enie
<mimecar> si es importante usa un live cd
<Patero-ng> algo para hacer funcionar mi computadora que no uso casi 5 dias la que tiene windows 7
<Patero-ng> si tengo la desktop en usb
<mimecar> entonces ya sabes..
<hbautista> Patero-ng, si es tan importante, ya hubieras buscado o con un live cd :)
<Patero-ng> pero queria hacerlo desde el server
<hbautista> Pues eso, busca encondig o como configurar tus locales en español y asunto arreglado
<Patero-ng> crei que lo tenia porque probe el ubuntu 10.04 desktop y asi si podia poner la enie incluso en la terminal de gnome
<mimecar> ubuntu server viene con soporte para utf
<hbautista> Patero-ng, critatura de $Deity lee bien ¿Con qué combinación de teclas sacas o sacabas la ñ ?
<Patero-ng> mimecar: que bien
<Patero-ng> hbautista: ctrl shift +u00f1
<mimecar> Patero-ng, ¿qué codficiación estas usando?
<hbautista> :S
<Patero-ng> mimecar: no se
<mimecar> averigualo
<hbautista> Patero-ng, va a ser mas facil que eches de tu live cd
<mimecar> si no te va el código no estas usando utf
<hbautista> charros, que tecla es +u00f1 ?
<Patero-ng> las que todos los teclados tienen
<Patero-ng> presiona cada caracter menos el +
<hbautista> en mi teclado no veo ninguno que tenga +u00f1
<mimecar> la codificación que usa tu usuario no tiene relacion con el teclado
<m4v> funciona solo en gnome eso creo.
<Patero-ng> la a con acento es 00e1
<GridCube> patero copia y pega
<hbautista> Patero-ng, lee bien, que tecla es +u00f1 o 00e1 ?
<hbautista> Que tipo de teclado tienes :S
<mimecar> hbautista, no es una tecla
<Patero-ng> mimecar: mi teclado es de usa no tiene enie
<hbautista> mimecar, entonces Patero-ng no lee, yo pregunté que combinación de teclas usa
<mimecar> hbautista, te lo ha dicho, el código se pone con el teclado normal
<GridCube> Patero-ng, escribi en una terminal setxkbmap es y vas a tener eñe
<mimecar> Patero-ng, da lo mismo, depende de la codificación
<GridCube> va a estar al lado de la L
<guampa> Patero-ng: en X yo con los teclados US les ponia el mapa "US-International" y tenia la ñ con alt-gr+n
<hbautista> guampa, eso si es una combinación del teclado
<guampa> la que decia Patero-ng tambien lo es
<GridCube> hbautista, lo otro es una combinacion utf8 de teclado
<hbautista> GridCube, no des todo mascadito y en la boca, que aprenda a preguntar y a buscar información
<guampa> es tipear esa secuencia de teclas mientras mantenes presionado ctrl+shift
<hbautista> funciona en una terminal sin entorno gráfico guampa ?
<GridCube> ctrl-shift-u####
<GridCube> si
<hbautista> GridCube, gracias :) he aprendido algo nuevo :D
<hbautista> Generalmente sacaba caracteres usando la codifcación ASCII
<hbautista> Alt-gr + codificacion ASCII
<GridCube> no, no funciona
<GridCube> XD
<hbautista> Pues presionando ctrl + shift + u### no hace nada en gedit :S
<hbautista> escribe los caracteres nada mas :S
<GridCube> mantene apretado el ctrl-alt-shift
<Patero-ng> GridCube: no tengo ese programa set x kb map
<GridCube> Patero-ng, ?
<GridCube> no usas linux?
<GridCube> o no tenes x?
<Patero-ng> ahorita si porque mi pc con windows 7 se fundio
<Patero-ng> no tengo x no
<GridCube> Patero-ng, loadkeys es ?
<Patero-ng> GridCube: que?
<Patero-ng> alguno de ustedes hizo la ? como lo hace con un teclado espaniol?
<Patero-ng> o usa la combinacion de teclas
<Patero-ng> GridCube: no conocia ese comando cambia la asignacion a las teclas parece
<GridCube> lol Patero-ng XD como no vamos pa poder hacer la ?
<GridCube> Patero-ng, te cambio el layout a español
<GridCube> loadkeys en te lo va a poner en ingles otra ves
<Patero-ng> la ? invertida quise decir
<GridCube> despues del 0 con shift ?¿
<Patero-ng> ñ
<GridCube> ;)
<Patero-ng> que bonito ahora si puedo comprarme algo
<GridCube> jajaja un teclado espero
<Patero-ng> no unos artic cleaner
<guampa> lol
<Patero-ng> no se como copiar url eso es otra cuestion
<Patero-ng> ya que no uso mouse
<hbautista> Siempre se aprende algo nuevo :)
<hbautista> http://www.utf8-chartable.de/
<Patero-ng> porque ejemplo eso de ahi tengo que tipearlo
<Patero-ng> oye y sabes como poner la a con acento porque mi clave tambien tiene eso
<Patero-ng> como se pone en un teclado espaniol
<GridCube> al lado de la ñ tenes ' y arriba de la ñ `
<Patero-ng> estoy que quiero volverlo al teclado usa pero no funciona
<Patero-ng> pongo sudo loadkeys en y no vuelve dice que no lo encuentra
<GridCube> loadkeys -d
<GridCube> si tiras loadkeys --help te dice que eso va a cargar el default
<GridCube> lee los mans Patero-ng
<GridCube> como miiiiiiiiiiiiinimo
<sasaga> buenos dias
<GridCube> !hola | sasaga
<kubot> sasaga: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Patero-ng> ya encontre en startpage
<sasaga> genial, muchas gracias, oy tengo una inmensidad de preguntas las cuales deseo que en este canal me puedan ayudar
<sasaga> primero e intentado compilar un sencillo modulo para el kernel de linux que solo me muestre un mensaje de hola mundo pero me a sido imposible compilarlo
<sasaga> no se si alguien pueda ayudarme
<GridCube> O_o un hello world dentro del kernel?
<GridCube> sasaga, para cosas asi preguntaria en inglés en #kernel
<sasaga> ammmm gracias muy amables
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Cómo puedo ver cuánta memoria de gráfica tengo disponible? En virtualbox sólo me deja poner 128 MB, tengo una gráfica de 1 GB
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe como poner la a con acento en ubuntu server
<GridCube> Patero-ng, me estas cargando?
<GridCube> ya te explique
<GridCube> sasaga, wow tu ingles es de lo pior
<GridCube> si escribis oraciones gramaticamente correctas en google translate el resultado es muy entendible. pero tenes que escribir bien en español
<arielsanflo> http://www.dacostabalboa.com/es/problemas-acentos-y-ees-en-ubuntu/360
<Patero-ng> GridCube: use loadkeys es y us pero no sale la a con acento
<GridCube> Patero-ng, primero apreta el acento, esta al lado de la ñ luego la a
<GridCube> si no esta al lado de la ñ esta arriba
<Patero-ng> uy que buena
<m4v> MrTulias: iba a decir «lspci -v» pero a mi me dice 256 mb cuando mi placa es de 1gb :P
<MrTulias> He probado top y htop, pero no pone gráfica
<Patero-ng> ya entre a ebay
<m4v> MrTulias: no creo que haya nada que te diga la memoria gráfica en uso. Pero capaz el log del Xorg te dice la capacidad.
<MrTulias> Ok, gracias. Voy a ver
<MrTulias> Pero teniendo 1gb debería podes asignarle más memoria a las máquinas de vbox, ¿no?
<MrTulias> poder*
<GridCube> depende del vbox
<GridCube> no de linux
<GridCube> si te limita es por el host no por el guest
<GridCube> es un limite de virtualbox en si mismo
<MrTulias> Debería entonces intentar configurar vbox para que admita más memoria. Voy a ver, gracias
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no se puede
<GridCube> MrTulias, vboxmanage modifyvm "Windows XP" --vram 256
<GridCube> donde windows xp is the name of your vm
<flypp> cómo que no se puede? no se puede con la máquina corriendo. Apágala y la modificas
<GridCube> flypp, de echo parace que hay un limite en el mismo virtualbox, graficamente solo podes mover hasta 128, y por consola hasta 256
<MrTulias> Pero lo que yo quiero modificar es la memoria de vídeo (quiero entender que es la gráfica). De memoria base le he puesto casi dos gigas. Ah, vale
<flypp> aah, vram. Okis
<Patero-ng> jaja ya lo compre tambien gracias por la a
<MrTulias> Ya está, 256 MB, gracias
<flypp> chicos https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18365
<flypp> ese limite se refiere a la aceleración 2D. Con la 3D se usa lo que necesite automáticamente
<MrTulias> Le tenía marcados ambos (aceleración 2d y 3d) y sólo aceptaba 128
<flypp> da igual, no te preocupes. Para 3D tomará lo que necesite de la parte libre de tu tarjeta reak
<successus> salud
<Patero-ng> `_' les gusta mi carita
<plops> ?
<Patero-ng> se ve?
<GridCube> Patero-ng, sep
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<Patero-ng> tengo un problema
<Patero-ng> estoy en ubuntu server y cuando corro w3m aveces las imagenes de ahi se interlazan con el texto de otra instancia que esta corriendo por decir irssi como ahora
<Patero-ng> que puedo hacer?
<SirDystic> hola  amigos tengo un problema con la CUPS como hago para repararla me ayudan
<mimecar> SirDystic, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<SirDystic> la 10.04
<SirDystic> la usa mi esposa y es la que mejor le va
<Patero-ng> esa es mi favorita
<SirDystic> si para mi igual
<mimecar> SirDystic, tienes que actualizar esa versión
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<SirDystic> y no quiero reinstalar
<SirDystic> si se eso pero ella hace años que la usa para la empresa y no se si la otra le va a gustar
<SirDystic> no hay solucion? tiene que imrpimir y despues que logre pasarla a linux no quiero que se me degenere jaja
<mimecar> la siguiente versión que puedes usar es la 12.04
<arielsanflo> te aconsejo a la 12.04
<arielsanflo> lts
<mimecar> SirDystic, solución habrá, pero no tienes repositorios
<SirDystic> si amigos lo se pero donde manda ella yo no puedo opinar ja
<mimecar> tendrás que convencerla, si una versión de ubuntu no tiene soporte
<mimecar> no tienes ni aplicaciones ni soporte en este canal
<arielsanflo> dile que la 12.04
<mimecar> aparte de que es peligroso usar un equipo sin actualizaciones
<arielsanflo> le va a dar muchas cosas nuevas
<arielsanflo> y tendra soporte por mas tiempo
<SirDystic> ok gracias ahora le digo
<Patero-ng> pero ya intengo con --reinstall
<Patero-ng> ya ni me acuerdo como era
<SirDystic> bueno gracias amigos ya pongo en actualizar a la ultima version abrazos desde Argentina
<mimecar> SirDystic, haz una copia de seguridad de todo el sistema
<mimecar> si actualizas directamente, tendrás que pasar por la 10.10, 10.04, 11.10
<mimecar> comprueba si te deja pasar directamente a la 12.04
<SirDystic> si o al menos de lo principal aca dice que puedo llegar directamente porque ya actualice siempre desde que instale
<SirDystic> si si me deja
<Patero-ng> mime me ayudas? mi w3m me pasa las imagenes que salen en las paginas a otra session como superposicion
<SirDystic> la 12.03-3 dice que puedo actualizar
<arielsanflo> dale a esa
<arielsanflo> de una
<arielsanflo> esa tiene soporte
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:18:54)
<arielsanflo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arielsanflo> a mi me funciona el 13.04 en uno de  256 de ram
<mimecar> Patero-ng, no se la causa de tu problema con aplicaciones en modo texto
<MrTulias> SirDystic, creo que se puede de lts a lts, pero me parece que hay que quitar los repositorios de la 10 o algo así para evitar problemas http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/179430
<SirDystic> gracias MrTulias voy a mirar gracias a todos.
<successus> salud
<sasaga_> hola alguien por ahi?
<mimecar> depende
<sasaga_> alguien que tenga conocimientos en C  especialmente en compilacion de modulos para el kernel de linux
<mimecar> estas creando módulos para el kernel desde cero?
<sasaga_> siiii
<sasaga_> pero tengo problemas
<sasaga_> con el hola mundo para el kernel
<SonikkuAmerica> (¿Serán estos módulos del kernel estándar de Ubuntu o...?)
<mimecar> en un canal del desarrollo del kernel te podrían ayudar más
<SonikkuAmerica> s/del/para el
<SonikkuAmerica> Estoy de acuerdo con mimecar
<SonikkuAmerica> sasaga_: Generalmente, compilando módulos del kernel de linux requiere conocimiento funcional sobre cómo funciona el kernel
<sasaga_> siii de hecho ya e estudiado mucho su estructura las llamadas al sistema, o syscall, tuberias, pipes etc
<SonikkuAmerica> sasaga_: ¿Sabe Ud. programar en C?
<Patero-ng> he vuelto una vez mas
<successus> salud
<successus> hasta otro rato
<metalus> hola
<sasaga_> ues no soy el guru en C pero tengo las bases necesarias para empezar a trabajar con modulos para el kernel <SonikkuAmerica>
<sasaga_> <SonikkuAmerica>
<Xiguanda> hola a todos¡¡¡¡
<Patero-ng> hola tonto
<Xiguanda> ¿disculpa?
<Patero-ng> que tal amigo
<Patero-ng> de donde eres
<Xiguanda> amigo??te estas equivocando de persona te lo advierto
<SonikkuAmerica> sasaga_: Ud. debe traducir http://www.cplusplus.com en español con Google
<Patero-ng> Xiguanda: porque te asas
<Patero-ng> Xiguanda: estaba que solo daba la bienvenida
<Xiguanda> q me estas contando??
<Patero-ng> que gusta en verte de nuevo
<Xiguanda> me parece muy bien...
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Xiguanda> para charla?? a ustedes les parece una charla?? he entrado y este tipo me insulta¡¡¡no se le banea???
<mimecar> dejarlo ya los dos
<Xiguanda> yo llevo un rato ya pasando por mi....
<sasaga_> ok gracias SonikkuAmerica
<sasaga_> muy amable
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-26
<|Hardwell|> Hola
<|Hardwell|> Necesito un hacker??
<erm3nda> Necesitas 2
<|Hardwell|> hackers
<|Hardwell|> Quiero desactivar el dansgurdian de una portatil canaima
<|Hardwell|> ??
<|Hardwell|> Saben o No
<|Hardwell|> Hay alguien q me puede ayudr
<erm3nda1> no lo sé
<erm3nda1> pero si buscas hackers, difícul
<erm3nda1> empieza por escribir tu duda o pregunta. yo al menos no la he visto
<erm3nda1> LOL, si se ha ido
<erm3nda1> pf
<erm3nda1> HAY ALGUIEN AQUÍ? yo tengo una preguntitaaa.
<erm3nda1> ¿Conocéis algun buen artículo bien redactado donde pueda esos pequeños detalles que me ayuden a decantarme por Debian o Ubuntú para mi ordenador?? Gracias.
<erm3nda1> jelouuu :)
<nook> buenas noches
<nook> estoy necesitando ayudar porfa
<nook> tengo ubuntu server y ya instalé apache, php5, mysql y phpmyadmin
<nook> estoy necesitando instalar un servidor para envio y recepcion de email
<nook> alguien puede darme alguna guia que me ayude porfa
<successus> salud
<ese> g
<Patero-ng> tengo una pregunta tengo una laptop y esa conectada por el crt a un lcd y necesito saber como desabilitar el lcd de la laptop para solo usar el monitor de escritorio conectado a su puerto de salida de video? la tecla fn monitor no desabilita ninguna de las pantallas una vez entrado en ubuntu nomas hasta la pantalla del bios lo hace en ubuntu activa las dos
<pest_> Hola, ¿en un iPad de 3ª generacion se puede instalar ubuntu? ,su chip es un A5xdual-core
<pest_> Hola, hardware de bajo precio, hecho a proposito, para una television full hd con ubuntu preinstalado, hay??
<pest_> trosky ,stalin te busca y no con muy buenas intenciones, xd
<DominickGinobile> hola
<Patero> hay alguna forma de usar el ubuntu server que cuando le pones ls te diga el tamanio de los archivos no en bytes pero en megas
<Novato> Hola gente
<Novato> oigan! q debo tener para tener un server de e-mail
<mimecar> conexión a internet y un ordenador
<Novato> quiero poner disk @cool  no importa si es net  tk  cz.dl
<Novato> ya lo tengo
<Novato> server hp
<Novato> ta coool
<Novato> jajajja
<mimecar> ...
<Novato> mimecar:  q software me recomiendas o alguna pag web
<mimecar> ¿ya has comprado el dominio cool y el resto de 'extensiones'?
<Novato> dominio no!  eso habrá gratis=
<Novato> es como para 5 personas, es q tengo un team y somos 5 pero mientras qeremos e-mail personalizados
<mimecar> busca primero el dominio
<Novato> tu me entiendes brother! ya tenemos los sweters, gorras, jackers y fcebook
<mimecar> aunque para 5 personas, no tiene mucho sentido lo que quieres hacer
<Novato> jejej
<Novato> mimecar:  dale brother anda dime ´q software son=?
<mimecar> instala el servidor de correo con tasksel en ubuntu server
<Novato> taskel
<Novato> q +
<mimecar> nada más
<mimecar> sudo tasksel
<Novato> sólo tengo el server hp,  internet de 9 MB  y mi laptop
<mimecar> y selecciona servidor de correo
<Novato> taskel y q más=?
<Novato> los otros 4 pelaos están impacientes x eso!
<Novato> teemos una actividad el otro sábdo
<Novato> y queremos tener eso!
<mimecar> nada más
<Novato> s!
<mimecar> ejecuta el comando y sigue las instrucciones de la pantalla
<Novato> driller@cool.tk.es
<Novato> algo asi!
<Novato> harán unas tarjetas d presentación
<Novato> la cosa va en serio!
<Novato> jejeje
<Novato> tengo q pilar este server
<Novato> es de segund pero bueno alli vámos poco a poco
<Novato> mimecar: solo taskel y ya!
<Novato> no puede ser, debe haber +
<Novato> sabes d algun web donde me guie
<Novato> mientras yo vea eso puedo hacerlo
<mimecar> ya te he dicho lo que tienes que hacer
<mimecar> si no quieres hacerlo, es cosa tuya
<mimecar> has ejecutado el comando?
<Novato> mimecar:  no se grosero
<Novato> deja eso asi!
<Novato> ben grosero pelao
<Novato> Buenas tardes! algunos d ustedes saben de joomla en ubuntu=?
<Patero-ng> Novato: volvistes
<Patero-ng> sabes el ubuntu me excita
<Novato> Patero-ng:  q Xopa ! todo bien=??
<Novato> Patero-ng: jajajjaja cool!
<Patero-ng> donde vives
<Novato> me inmaginoq tienes chicas en el wallpapers
<Novato> Patero-ng: en la pequeña Dubai
<Patero-ng> Novato: no porque mi mama las puede ver
<Novato> Panamá
<Patero-ng> o yo estado en panama
<Novato> Patero-ng:  ahhhh vives con tus padrs
<Novato> cool aprovecha
<Patero-ng> por un par de horas
<Novato> Patero-ng:  sabrás algo d joomla=?
<Patero-ng> eso es como un platanito?
<Novato> joomla es un creador d pag webs
<Novato> pero mi jefa pidio una vaina! disk hacer una web en joomla con php
<Patero-ng> para linux?
<Novato> yo psné ahora si me agarraron!
<Novato> si
<Novato> tenemos servers HP y dell para Linux
<Patero-ng> yo ahorita estoy en ubuntu server
<Patero-ng> a es un negocio o una empresa?
<Novato> empresa
<Novato> Patero-ng: yo estaba bien entretenido con server
<Novato> para instalar emails personalizados
<Novato> pero llegó mi jefa a dañar la fiesta
<Novato> aunque me gustaría q mi jefa hiciera una fiesta!
<Novato> woa woa
<Novato> jajaja
<Patero-ng> Novato: te gusta el trago
<Novato> Patero-ng: cerveza, trago mujeres  musica
<Novato> Patero-ng: entonces brother
<Novato> q xopa
<Novato> sabes algo de joomla
<Novato> o php=??
<Patero-ng> me gusta eso
<Patero-ng> yo solo use el dreamweaver mx
<Patero-ng> para windows
<Novato> Patero-ng: demonios!, pero joomla con php
<Novato> eso debe ser un mundo
<Novato> yo q iba a invitar a mi jefa a tomar unos tragos a la disco
<Novato> Patero-ng: voy hacer eso d joomla
<Novato> saludos brother
<Patero-ng> alguno de ustedes sabe como cambiar de url en w3m tengo que volver a salir al terminal para poner una nueva url
<successus> salud
<GridCube> Patero-ng, porque no usas links2?
<Patero-ng> es mejor?
<GridCube> es el que siempre use yo
<GridCube> apretas la g y te aparece para poner la direccion en links2
<neynan> tri-oswoard
<Patero-ng> GridCube: pero es mejor que el w3m? osea puede por ejemplo soportar javascript
<Patero-ng> para ver mis email de hotmail
<Patero-ng> actualmente puedo ver facebook usando la version mobile de este
<GridCube> yo lo use para revisar gmail mas de una ves
<Patero-ng> voy a probarlo
<Patero-ng> aver si me sale mejor
<Patero-ng> y dime como hago para que soporte fotos
<Patero-ng> que programa
<GridCube> fbi or gwk
<Patero-ng> tengo instalado el fbi pero ese solo sirve para ver fotos locales
<Patero-ng> yo quiero el navegador con soporte de imagenes como el w3m
<GridCube> o era zgv
<GridCube> ah ni idea
<Patero-ng> ademas links2 es todo en blanco y negro
<Patero-ng> es deprimente
<Patero-ng> hola
<jorge_> Buenas..... Una consulta: Hay alguna manera para hacer que Rhythmbox muestre las letras sin estar conectado a internet? Automáticamente las descarga en una carpeta, pero al reproducirlas sin estar en internet no las lee.
<Patero-ng> algunos de ustedes sabe de w3m que significa go to relative url versus go to url
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/ :)
<Patero-ng> una preguntita
<Patero-ng> como hago para saber cual es el dns asignado con my ip usando dhcpcd
#ubuntu-es 2013-10-27
<jorge> Hola a todos
<jorge> Instalé ubuntu studio 13.10 y se me va el audio
<jorge> alguien me puede ayudar??
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<xbmc> hola, estoy tendiendo problemas de audio por hdmi. tengo la laptp conectadad al tv via hdmi
<xbmc> cuando entro a xbmc  el audio se escucha por las bocinas de la laptop,
<xbmc> en otras veces me sale no device found
<xbmc> al repoducir cualquier video en ubuntu aveces tampoco  se escucha el audio
<xbmc> hasta que entro a la configuracion de audio y al volver a elegir el hdmi vuelve a funcionar
<xbmc> uso ubuntu 13.10
<emperor> Buenas noches amigos
<EmpEroR> alguien disponible ?
<asterix_> hola
<EmpEroR> hello
<asterix_> alguien puede decirme que sandbox me recomienda
<asterix_> lei sobre glimpse pero
<asterix_> no me deja instalarlo
<asterix_> como estas emperor
<EmpEroR> bien
<asterix_> como va el canal a estas horas, muy flojo?
<asterix_> parece que no hay nadie que me pueda recomendar un sandbox tengo arkose pero no me gusto
<EmpEroR> esta muerto
<asterix_> asi parece
<EmpEroR> sandbox para que sirve ?
<ese> que tipo de sandbox'
<asterix_> para aislar archivos y programas del computador o sea cuando
<asterix_> se ejecutan en el el pc esta 100% a salvo
<ese> que tipo de sandbox?
<EmpEroR> pero es linux no tienes por que tener prblemas
<EmpEroR> que SO usas ?
<ese> linux,windows?
<asterix_> a que te refieres? .. igual existen algunos que se pasan de listos e infectan pdfs con exploits y cosas
<asterix_> linux
<asterix_> ubuntu
<EmpEroR> pero en linux no hay problemas
<ese> metele un virtualbox
<ese> do se infecta nomas rm l.vdk
<EmpEroR> virtualbox es como un virtualPC ?
<asterix_> eso hago pero demora mucho mientras enciendo la maquina etc.. pero es lo unico que tengo por ajpra
<asterix_> ahora*
<ese> si
<asterix_> igual es entretenido virtualbox pero es mucho tiempo perdido para solo leer unos archivos
<EmpEroR> ese como puedo instalar esta parteja ?? Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) Video Decoder
<EmpEroR> tarjeta perdon
<ese> no se
<asterix_> me gustaria ayudarte pero
<EmpEroR> jeje
<asterix_> la verdad no tengo idea
<EmpEroR> tenia ubuntu y me pase a Kubuntu por mas "grafico" pero salio la misma
<asterix_> buscare a ver si encuentro algo
<EmpEroR> ya he investigado en la pagina de Haupagge
<EmpEroR> y ya me desespere
 * ese les da doritos a todos  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲﻿ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼﻿ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ 
<asterix_> oh que mal... gracias por los doritos ese juajaj
<asterix_> yo estoy con las graficas nativas tambien pq si intento instalar mi tarjeta no resulta y me quedo sin compiz y se queda feisimo
<EmpEroR> q tarjeta de video tienes ?
<asterix_> una ati radeon 4670 HD se que esta plagado de informacion pero la he usado toda y me da problemas
<EmpEroR> mira personalmente
<EmpEroR> de tantos programas que le pongo para mi tarjeta aveces me ching... el driver
<EmpEroR> solucion para mi, si la quieres seguir adelante es la reinstalacion
<asterix_> si, pero pasaria lo mismo otra vez he intentado siquiera 15 veces sin exagerar, asi que mejopr ya no me complico despues pensare una manera
<EmpEroR> ayer tenia ubuntu y no pude acer arrancar el compiz, hoy en la mañana le instale el Kubuntu 13.10 y funcionaron bien ..
<asterix_> perfect
<EmpEroR> instala el Kubuntu
<asterix_> puede ser
<EmpEroR> pesa como 1.6gb montalo en una memoria USB
<EmpEroR> solo que es tardado para instalar
<asterix_> buena, voy a tenerlo en mente
<asterix_> parece una buena opcion
<EmpEroR> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<asterix_> grande maestro! .. gracias
<EmpEroR> esta muy bien ... te mando un paintscreen ?
<EmpEroR> te mando una instantania de mi escritorio
<EmpEroR> ace 10 segundos la tme
<EmpEroR> apenas en la mañana lo instale
<EmpEroR> ya lo habia usado con anterioridad pero me fallo mi equipo y tuve que comprar otro y pues mi equipo tiene 7 ult 64bits y Kubuntu 13.10
<asterix_> yo tenia tambien win 7 64bits en el netbook y en este pc
<asterix_> me crackearon y fue, en los 2 dispositivos
<EmpEroR> es una netbook ?
<asterix_> si
<EmpEroR> que marca ?
<EmpEroR> acer- hp etc ?
<asterix_> Packard bell
<EmpEroR> por que en una netbook es muy pesado el 7
<EmpEroR> no sera una NoteBook ?
<asterix_> no se me iba bien.. pero ahora estoy sin windows y no quiero
<asterix_> reinstalarlo
<asterix_> nono netbook
<EmpEroR> yo solo uso windows para los juegos
<EmpEroR> no me interesa otro uso
<asterix_> si, eso tenia pensado pero de repente me di cuenta que no juego
<asterix_> juaja
<EmpEroR> aaa yo si
<EmpEroR> bastante te diria jaja
<asterix_> que juego te gusta?
<EmpEroR> me gustan mucho los del medal of honor
<EmpEroR> de ese estilo
<EmpEroR> broders in arms eared blood etc
<asterix_> buenisima yo jugaba crysis 2
<asterix_> y borderlands tambien
<asterix_> prototype
<asterix_> god of war
<EmpEroR> en donde los coreanos por fin capturas esa madre
<asterix_> juaja y no juego menos mal
<EmpEroR> prototype se me hizo un poco aburrido
<ese> !offtopic EmpEroR y asterix_
<kubot> ese: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<asterix_> si a mi igual
<ese> !ot EmpEroR y asterix_
<EmpEroR> ese ?
<asterix_> el que queria jugar era cod black ops
<EmpEroR> nos quieres banear ?
<asterix_> y eso por que?
<ese> si quieren charlar vayans a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<asterix_> me imaginaba, perdon
<asterix_> jaja
<EmpEroR> el que acabo de terminar de jugar es el GTA-4
<EmpEroR> bajaste siempre el Kubuntu ??
<EmpEroR> ..
<asterix_> no, ubuntu debian slackware
<asterix_> y algunas otras
<asterix_> vamos al canal
<EmpEroR> instala el kubuntu ... vale la pena
<asterix_> que dice ese
<asterix_> si quieres seguir hablando digo yo
<asterix_> jaja
<EmpEroR> vams
<EmpEroR> ese tranquilo che te mando $2 dolares
<ese> lo siento son reglas, ver /topic
<j4gu4r> hola, buenas noches
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda decir donde encuentro un tutorial para configurar kubuntu 13.10
<j4gu4r> ya busque en google pero no encuentro
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo
<zcom> hola
<zcom> que quieres configurar
<j4gu4r> hola
<j4gu4r> quiero configrar todo mi sitema kubuntu 13.10
<j4gu4r> lo acabo de instalar
<kal> ayuda para configurar MINIDLNA pasa que no puedo ver ningun fichero, solo carpetas en la tv.
<mimecar> !detalles kal
<kubot> kal: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<kal> mimecar: gracias por atender... mira, he instalado minidlna siguiendo estas web http://rdesmr.blogspot.com.es/2013/06/instalar-servidor-dlna-en-ubuntu.html
<kal> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com.es/2012/10/dlna-comparte-contenidos-entre-ubuntu-y.html
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<kal> inicio ninidlna desde terminal, me voy a la tv y  a todas las carpetas (musica, video, imagen) entro a las subcarpetas y aunque hay archivos para reproducir (jpg, mp3  video varios formatos .avi. mp4 etc) pero no me aparecen en la tv
<kal> como si la carpeta estuviese vacia, pero se que no lo esta y los ficheros funcionan en el ordenata...
<mimecar> te salen las carpetas de ubuntu pero no los archivos?
<kal> eso...
<mimecar> Si al agregar o borrar videos, fotos o música de las carpetas compartidas no aparecen correctamente listadas en el televisor o celular, pueden regenerar la base de datos con este comando:
<mimecar> sudo service minidlna force-reload
<kal> lo pruebo...
<kal> mimecar: no , no los lista, sigo sin ver los ficheros
<kal> de hehoc ya habia usado ese instruccion.... sudo rm -f  /var/lib/minidlna/files.db && sudo minidlna -R && sudo service minidlna restart
<mimecar> mucho cuidado con esos comandos con sudo
<zcom> rm -r /usr/bin
<kal> es que hice cambios en el archivo de configuracion asignando carpetas .... tien algo de malo sudo rm -f  /var/lib/minidlna/files.db
<kal> hice algo malo?
<kal> ahh esto.... rm -rf /
<mimecar> zcom, no pongas esos comandos
<mimecar> kal, ni se te ocurra
<zcom> kal, estas locamente enamorado del rm command.... tu aventura de amor acabara con tu sistema
<kal> mimecar:  no te estoy entendiendo-.... ya se que hay unas bombas comando en la internet mal intencionadas, un comando que hasta nos parece conocido , terminamos copiando pegando en el termial y pumm
<mimecar> un rm /
<mimecar> BORRA todo tu sistema
<zcom> no
<zcom> rm -r /
<mimecar> si pones un comando
<zcom> si no hay el -r no borra las carpetas
<mimecar> ves que no funciona, lo siguiente es hacerlo con sudo
<kal> pero necesito que te fijes en el comando que ejecute y si hay algo malo...: sudo rm -f  /var/lib/minidlna/files.db && sudo minidlna -R && sudo service minidlna restart
<kal> me he cargado algo?
<mimecar> un error al escribir el comando, por ejemplo un espacio entre / y var
<mimecar> te puede dejar sin sistema
<mimecar> con -f haces que no te pida confirmación al borrar archivos
<mimecar> y con sudo tienes permisos para borrar cualquier cosa del sistema
<zcom> kal, tienes mas peligro que una piraña en un WC
<kal> en todo caso solo me abre cargado /var/lib/minidlna/files.db los files de la carpeta minidlna
<mimecar> kal, o usas un navegador gráfico o uno de consola
<mimecar> pero nunca uses sudo y rm
<kal> no me fije. si ves, la web: http://dmolinap.blogspot.com.es/2012/10/dlna-comparte-contenidos-entre-ubuntu-y.html
<kal> ahi esta la instruccion sudo rm -f  /var/lib/minidlna/files.db && sudo minidlna -R && sudo service minidlna restart
<mimecar> ya, pero las cosas están para interpretarlas
<mimecar> quieres dejar de pegar por enesima vez el comando?
<kal> lo que necesito saber es qué he jodico y como reparar...
<mimecar> en cualquier web te pueden poner un comando peligroso
<mimecar> y tu lo ejecutas directamente
<mimecar> de momento no has roto nada, pero no vuelvas a usar el comando sudo y rm
<kal> ya..
<zcom> kal, coje tus cosas y abandona el canal por el bien de los usuarios
<zcom> sabes que tienes que hacerlo
<mimecar> zcom, dejalo
<kal> zcom necesito soluciones no me sirve tu propuesta... hasta el mejor usuario la puede caga.... al copiar y pegar.... sencillamente no me fije.
<kal> lo que busco es soluciones...
<zcom> haz lo que quieras
<zcom> yo al principio reinstalaba sistema dia si dia no
<zcom> asi aprendi
<zcom> rompiendo jueguetes buenos
<zcom> yo no uso sudo
<zcom> yo voy con root por la vida
<zcom> fijate si soy animal
<mimecar> kal, ¿los archivos que quieres ver en la tele, están en ubuntu o en un disco externo?
<kal> mimecar: estan en ubuntu:  musica, video e imagen
<kal> tambien hay una carpeta  en /media/DATA/pelis
<mimecar> coge uno de los archivos y ponle todos los permisos
<mimecar> regenera la base de datos y prueba de nuevo
<kal> vale.
<kal> mimecar: cambie permisos y regenere y naaa no va.
<mimecar> en ese caso estoy sin ideas
<mimecar> prueba a preguntar en los foros de la aplicación
<kal> ya...
<kal> gracias...
<zcom> y todo eso para ver peliculas en la TV?
<familia> hola
<familia> a todos
<familia> resulta que tengo un problema
<familia> cuando enciendo mi laptop la pantalla se pone en oscuro, la unica forma de poder acceder es por medio de livecd.
<familia> pero ahi todo funciona bien
<familia> solo cuando termino la instalacion cuando lo vuelvo a encender la pantalla se pone oscuro.
<familia> ya nada puedo ver.
<zcom> anda!
<zcom> eso no es la primera vez que lo leo
<zcom> pero no me acuerdo lo que habia que hacer
<zcom> algo de xorg?
<familia> si
<familia> pero como lo hago
<zcom> eso tiene que salir en alguna web
<zcom> pon en google: pantalla negro al iniciar entorno grafico ubuntu
<zcom> negra*
<zcom> y con el Live CD accederas al archivo de configuracion que hay que tocar o lo que sea y vas probando
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe de donde ubuntu server averigua que hora es
<Patero-ng> porque el ubuntu me da otra hora no entiendo
<familia> ajjaj
<familia> si pero los de la web not found
<familia> voy a probar actualizando el video
<familia> voy a reiniciar.
<familia> asunto solucionado
<familia> todo bien
<familia> ahora
<familia> como se hace : nano /etc/default/grub
<familia> modificamos la linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<familia> guardamos y tecleamos update-grub
<familia> y todo listo
<familia> jeje
<EmpEroR> buenos dias
<jem-> Hola, con la librería readline de PHP no puedo insertar tildes/eñes/etc. al introducir texto, mientras que funciona bien en otro servidor bajo Solaris, y no he encontrado soluciones... ¿cómo podría arreglarlo?
<arielsanflo> una pregunta alguien ha instalado eric5
<arielsanflo> si me puede ayudar le agradezco
<mimecar> jem-, en un canal de php te podrían ayudar más
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<jem-> mimecar: Ya he intentado en ##php y ##php-es
<jem-> Por decirlo suavemente, no me han hecho ni caso
<jem-> Bueno, salvo un usuario en ##php que no sabía nada al respecto
<mimecar> este canal está enfocado a ubuntu en general
<mimecar> puede ser que encuentres alguien que lo sepa pero no sería lo "normal"
<jem-> Bueno, este problema es específico de Ubuntu, me parece
<mimecar> parece más un problema de la codificación que te está usando apache
<jem-> No creo que apache tenga que ver, esto lo estoy probando en CLI exclusivamente
<mimecar> ¿qué codificación estas usando con php?
<jem-> Te cuento
<jem-> Tengo todo puesto en UTF-8, es_ES y demás
<mimecar> mejor pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<jem-> Ok, voy allá
<arielsanflo> #php-es
<manel2020> hola buenas tardes
<manel2020> tengo una duda...
<manel2020> tengo un equipo que "falla el lector cd " y opte por coger el disco duro de esta 2ª maquina y tratar de instalar linux server desde un ubuntu
<manel2020> tengo que ejecutar el live-cd ?
<manel2020> como?
<EmpEroR> se supone que no ...
<EmpEroR> creo que ese se instala por linea de comando
<j4gu4r> hola buenos dias
<manel2020> ya pero como... llevo un rato buscando "soluciones"
<j4gu4r> alguien que me diga como instalar skype en kubuntu 13.10
<manel2020> que comando se supone habria que ejecutar?
<manel2020> jaguar ¿has leido algo de skipe en el site de skipe?
<manel2020> Lo que me aparece esta implicito el arranque desde el live-cd...
<j4gu4r> pues entre a la pagina de skype pero solo encuentro para ubuntu 12.04
<j4gu4r> y yo tengo 13.10 de 64 bits
<manel2020> es posible que el procedimiento sea bastante parecido
<mimecar> j4gu4r, para tu versión concreta no tienes
<mimecar> descarga la última versión que tengan
<j4gu4r> entonces descargo para ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> sí
<manel2020> lo que te dice mimecar , no hay una version superior a 12.04  (no esta relacionado con la distro si no que es un problema de "desatencion" por parte de skipe)
<j4gu4r> ok gracias mimecar
<j4gu4r> otra pregunta
<j4gu4r> mimecar sabes como puedo hacer funcionar el bluetooth
<manel2020> jaguar ¿configurandolo y activandolo?
<j4gu4r> tengo una laptop toshiba y al pareces en linux no reconoce el bluetooth de toshiba
<manel2020> buscaste en internet tu modelo de laptop + bluetouch + ubuntu??
<mimecar> busca si es compatible
<mimecar> si no lo es, tendrás que comprar un adaptador usb
<j4gu4r> aaaaaaa
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> gracias
<manel2020> lo mio ¿no se entiende?
<manel2020> equipo con ubuntu + un disco fisico de otro equipo (que ve), monto la iso del live de ubuntu (server 32) ¿como instalo el ubuntu server 32 en ese disco ?
<mimecar> usa en el equipo un CD o un USB para instlar
<manel2020> ya mimecar... si lo he intentado
<manel2020> pero el cd NO LEE , y el usb no tiene opcion boot
<manel2020> con lo cual me deja un disco duro que debo insertar una instalacion limpia
<manel2020> los metodos habituales (no me sirven)
<mimecar> asigna el disco duro a una máquina virtual e instala la ISO
<manel2020> he leido algo de eso
<manel2020> pero mi virtualbox no tiene la opcion de discos fiscicos
<manel2020> esta actualizado
<manel2020> estaba pensando en algo asi... precisamente.
<mimecar> si no la tienes tendrás que buscar una lectora
<mimecar> o arrancar desde disketera
<manel2020> me suena tan raro?? que no se pueda usar el live-cd??
<mimecar> si tu lectora no lo reconoce, es hardware
<manel2020> ya lo se... es la fuente
<manel2020> no me deja bootear /leer cd grabados
<manel2020> ni con esta ni con otra lectora
<manel2020> que ambas funcionan bien en otros equipos
<dabor> manel2020, hasta mejor usar el live desde un pendrive y pasar de los cd !!
<manel2020> gracias dabor... el problema quizas sea que el equipo carece de la opcion boot usb...
<manel2020> he conseguido ejecutar el live-cd en la maquina
<dabor> manel2020, ok
<manel2020> pero me cuenta algo que quizas desconocia
<manel2020> el boot se ejecuta pero al marcar instalar ubuntu server... me cuenta que no es compatible
<kal> juiiiii eme aki prenguntando
<dabor> manel2020, tendrás la versión 64 bits y ese equipo es 32 bits???
<mimecar> estas usando una ISO del número de bits que debe?
<manel2020> esta maquina es un k6-2 y creo que la iso no dice nada sobre arquitecturas i486 o i686
<manel2020> si 32 bits
<kal> alguien sabe que router permite acceso a minidlna ? se puede configurar el router para que funcione el minidlna?
<manel2020> que es minidina?
<mimecar> kal, las dudas que no sean de ubuntu a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<kal> tengo un thomson 2007
<manel2020> es facil
<manel2020> busca que puerto usa esa aplicacion
<kal> vale...
<manel2020> luego averiguas que ip tiene tu equipo (ojito con esto) ya que si tienes dhcp poco o nada vas a arreglar
<manel2020> deberias configurar tu equipo con ip fija
<manel2020> y luego en el router asignar a la ip el puerto que necesitas o simplemente un dmz a la ip
<manel2020> el mensaje que me da es el siguiente (copio el screen) this kernel requieres tehe following feratures not present on the cpu: pae cmov
<manel2020> unable to boot - please usae a kernel appropiate for yout cpu
<mimecar> ok, ya se lo que te pasa
<manel2020> pero... que hasta donde yo se no hay otra distro 12.04 32 bits
<mimecar> a partir de una versión concreta de ubuntu todos los kernels necesitan PAE
<mimecar> xubuntu / lubuntu me parece que usaban un kernel normal
<manel2020> tengo que bajar una iso de xubuntu/lubunto server??
<manel2020> ... veamos si las hay...
<mimecar> no existen como "server"
<mimecar> lubuntu / xubuntu desktop
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> pues la temos clara
<manel2020> necesito un server
<mimecar> luego le pones las cosas de servidor
<mimecar> son los mismos repositorios
<manel2020> ..... habra que probar
<mimecar> haces eso o usas otra distro
<manel2020> que se supone mejor xubuntu o lubuntu (no conozco diferencias objetivas)
<mimecar> el escritorio que usan
<manel2020> la pregunta correcta seria ¿cual es mas sencillo de eliminar?
<manel2020> ya que no necesito escritorio (en teoria)
<manel2020> creo que hay que tener uno configurado...
<mimecar> las dos te instalarán muchas cosas que no necesitas
<manel2020> haber otra sugerencia..
<manel2020> se me ocurre usar un derivado debian.... (esta pregunta kizas sea de cafe) , mantengo la posibiblidadad de i usar los repos ubuntu'
<manel2020> estoy pensando en usar un minino (para equipos obsoletos)
<manel2020> o bien llevar el trabajo de instalar xubunto/ lubuntu y perder tiempo en desinstalar
<manel2020> estoy en el home ubuntu buscando xu/lu buntu ¿esta aki?
<mimecar> nop
<dabor_> Manel2020 en ese caso parece  mejor un debian
<manel2020> crees mejor usar el minino?
<manel2020> yo creo que si...
<manel2020> pero no estoy seguro
<manel2020> que tendria que  instalar para que se ejecutase la aplicacion "minima" en los servers... para que me diga si quiero instalar lamp y otras opciones
<manel2020> valla no quiere arrancar
<manel2020> uhmm no va..
<fak> buenas
<fak> tengo un problemilla haber si alguien me lo puede solucionar
<fak> al conectar la camara de fotos, la detecta como en los dispositivos
<fak> entro a darle a importar, y sale sin archivos
<mimecar> te aparecen los archivos en el navegador de archivos?
<fak> a sido a raiz de la ultima actualizacion KDE, anteriormente (ayer) funcionaba sin problemas
<fak> en dolphin tampoco salen
<fak> y entro a propiedades para ver los permisos y no sale ningun permiso
<mimecar> si es un bug, tendrás que reportarlo y esperar a que lo arreglen
<fak> buo k putada
<fak> pk ayer iba sin problemas, actualize la dist, y ahora la reconoce pero no da los archivos
<fak> he estado googleando algo..... y ponia que podia ser un problema de que reconozca la camara como camara web
<fak> y no como almacenamiento masivo
<mimecar> saca la tarjeta de memoria y usa un adaptador
<fak> pero voy a propiedades sis. camara
<fak> y va bien
<fak> pos vaya  :(
<fak> xD
<fak> pk en hardware, camara
<fak> sale ahi
<fak> pero tmpoco m deja toquetear nada
<fak> XD
<fak> tndre k recurrir al lector..... k mierda
<fak> arg
<Arroweb> fak: has probado con digikam?
<fak> y como podria reportar eso?
<fak> no
<fak> solo con gwiew
<Arroweb> entonces prueba y miras a ver si funciona
<mimecar> si no haces el reporte en inglés, espera a que se arregle
<fak> tal cual se llama?
<Arroweb> sí
<fak> un apt-get install digikam?
<fak> sale?
<fak> vi a ver
<Arroweb> sí, o buscas en el gestor de paquetes, como más fácil te sea
<fak> si
<fak> y le di x apt-get
<fak> a ver si hay suerte entonces
<Arroweb> :)
<fak> pero parece cosa de eso k lei
<Arroweb> qué cámara tienes?
<fak> de que reconozka la camara como camara web
<fak> cannon sx 500
<Arroweb> voy a ver si veo algo, mientras instala eso
<fak> pero a sido eso
<fak> a raiz de la ultima actualizacion
<fak> algo me ha cambiado
<fak> xD
<fak> mercy!
<mimecar> fak, si usas tanto el enter, activarás una protección del canal y no podrás hablar en un par de minutos
<FakToR> sorry
<Arroweb> FakToR: decías que antes funcionaba bien, y que usabas dolphin, de qué era la actualización? recuerdas algo?
<FakToR> de KDE
<FakToR> raro
<FakToR> pero asi a sido
<FakToR> XD
<Arroweb> KDE entero?
<FakToR> mmmm
<FakToR> pues la d esta ultima semana
<FakToR> no se si entero la verdad
<FakToR> pero suelo r actualizando al dia
<Arroweb> FakToR: qué distro usas? Ubuntu?
<FakToR> kubuntu
<Arroweb> ok
<Arroweb> te la mostraba como almacenamiento masivo?
<FakToR> antes si
<FakToR> bueno y ahora tambien
<FakToR> lo detecta igual
<FakToR> en dispositivos montados cuando lo conectas
<Arroweb> entonces qué es lo que no puedes hacer?
<FakToR> como /(camara)
<FakToR> pero no salen archivos
<Arroweb> no sale nada?
<FakToR> le das a importar, y no salen las fotos
<FakToR> y entras x dolphin
<FakToR> y tmpoco
<FakToR> nada d nada
<Arroweb> hmm
<Arroweb> FakToR: ya probaste dikikam?
<Arroweb> digikam*
<FakToR> esta en ello.... va lento parece....
<mimecar> si dolphin no lo lee, digikam no debería
<FakToR> 11%  esperando cabeceras
<mimecar> usa el mismo componente para ver los archivos que dolphin
<Arroweb> cuestión de probar
<FakToR> desde dolphim, vas a propiedades
<FakToR> y sale como sin permisos
<Arroweb> FakToR: has cambiado algo en la cámara despues de la actualización?
<FakToR> nono
<FakToR> todo igual
<FakToR> a parte la camara solo tiene para sd
<FakToR> no tiene memoria interna
<Arroweb> seguro es una chorrada, típico que es alguna tontería ya verás xd
<FakToR> lo se lo se
<FakToR> JAJAJA
<FakToR> pk ayer iba sin problemas
<FakToR> la mierda de hacer apt-get dist-upgrade
<FakToR> y darle
<FakToR> mierda
<FakToR> JAJAJAJ
<FakToR> XD
<Arroweb> puede ser quizás tambien que esté en modo ptp
<mimecar> tu solito te acabas de silenciar
<mimecar> !enter FakToR
<kubot> FakToR: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ese> hahaha, se autotroleo
<Arroweb> -_-
<FakToR> joer...... fue x la risa..... tanta de mayus....
<mimecar> FakToR, ya no tienes el silencio
<mimecar> recuerda que el IRC no es el messenger o whatsapp
<ese> «--- mimecar (~mimecar@unaffiliated/mimecar) has Quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<ese> ---» mimecar (~mimecar@81.203.169.183.dyn.user.ono.com) has Joined #Ubuntu-es
<ese> «--- mimecar (~mimecar@81.203.169.183.dyn.user.ono.com) has Quit (Changing host)
<ese> ---» mimecar (~mimecar@unaffiliated/mimecar) has Joined #Ubuntu-es
<FakToR> yaya..... XD
<Arroweb> FakToR: ten cuidao xd
<ese> mimecar tu id ncesita un delay para ue  no pieds tu cloak xD
<FakToR> he vivido media vida en el irc-hispano, aunque no lo parezka, jajajajaj xD
<mimecar> el cloak me da lo mismo
<ese> alla tu, yo nomas te lo hago saber para que no floodes el canl
<FakToR> sisi, sorry, a sido sin querer
<cat-orze> hola
<Arroweb> cat-orze: buenas
<cat-orze> hola compis
<cat-orze> mi amigo me dice que estaba actualizando de 13.04 a 13.10 y le rebentó el sistema. Reinicia y llega hasta el grub pero luego no puede arrancar
<cat-orze> que puede hacer para restaurar el sistema?
<Arroweb> cat-orze: qué le muestra?
<Patero-ng> cat-orze: es bueno hacer copias de seguridad
<cat-orze> ok, le muestra esto:
<cat-orze> Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintrnance shell will now be started....
<cat-orze> y dice que no le funciona el teclado
<cat-orze> antes de cargar el grub le funciona el teclado y en cuanto se carga deja de funcionarle
<Arroweb> cat-orze: tiene la raiz separada del home?
<cat-orze> dice que home parece que lo tiene en la raíz
<cat-orze> pero que no sabe como mirarlo ahora
<Arroweb> cat-orze: en el grub hay una opcion de recuperación
<cat-orze> el Safe Mode?
<mimecar> el sistema te dice que no puede montar la partición de /
<mimecar> si no lo arreglas no te iniciará el sistema
<cat-orze> ok mimecar
<cat-orze> necessita un live-cd para empezar, supongo?
<mimecar> claro
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<xboyx> ¡Buenas!
<Patero-ng> amigos
<Patero-ng> como instale un deb en ubuntu
<Patero-ng> con dpkg
<m4v> Patero-ng: «sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb»
<Patero-ng> m4v: gracias ya lei el --help
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-20
 * merrick  re o/
<dfgag> hola alguien me puede ayudar con el hecho de reinstalar un programa mas concretamente el firefox, el caso es que quiero desinstalar firefox completamente, para eso pongo sudo apt-get purge firefox, el caso es que cuando lo instalo de nuevo, me siguen apareciendo los complementos del firefox, por lo qwue me indica que la desinstalacion no es completa. Alguien sabe algun comando que elimine por completo firefox?
<merrick> borra .mozilla de tu home
<merrick> al borrar ese directorio borraras todos los complementos de firefox y configuraciones.
<dfgag> ok
<dfgag> hola tengo ubuntu 14.04 cuando me lo instale desde mi router cada vez que se establece algun tipo de conexion el router enciende unos ledss comforme se esta estableciendo conexion fuera de mi ip publica, cuando no tenia encendido ningun browser no daba avisos mirouter de que estuviera conectando eso es lo que deberia ser ahora pero por lo visto ahora cada 14 segundos se establece conexion hay alguna manera de poder ver que progr
<dfgag> ama crea el proceso desde mi ordenador para conectarse a internet?
<merrick> siempre puedes entrar al router para ver que funciona mal.
<dfgag> no veo nada en el router me recomiendas hacer un reset?
<dfgag> o tengo que reinstalar ubuntu?
<merrick> mejor el reset
<merrick> pero cual es que problema... no logras entrar en internet ?
<dfgag> si que puedo entrar en internet el problema esta en que no quiero que continuamente me este entrando el sistema en internet si yo no tengo ningun programa como un browser o este chat, hace dos dias si yo no me conectaba a internet no se encendia ningun led del router comforme  estaba accediendo fuera de mi ip publica ahora sin hacer nada continuamente me esta accediendo, lo que implica que hay algun proceso que esta llamando fue
<dfgag> ra de mi ip publica lo mas sencillo seria reinstalar ubuntu pero me gustaria saber como puedo llegar a controlar esos procesos que estan intercambiando bytes
<merrick> no se que puede estar pasando... si tienes wifi empieza por ahi... no se que puede estar pasando.
<merrick> vaya, me repito.
<dfgag> conexion por cable ADSL, un momento estare fuera 15 minutos y vengo otra vez
<AutoKriminal> hola muy buenas
<AutoKriminal>  alguien puede indicarme como subir la sensibilidad y velocidad del raton ?
<dfgag> merrick ya he vuelto, pues tengo cable adsl
<merrick> dfgag: no se me ocurre nada, lo siento.
<merrick> reinstala ubuntu a ver que tal.
<dfgag> ok
<NePtUnO> no se me instala Xubuntu 14.04 en mi portatil viejo, me sale un error con numeros que no entiendo al meter el cd live, sin embargo hasta la 12.04 si funciona bien ¿será que mi portatil es muy viejo y no sirve?
<merrick> intenta con lubuntu, es más light.
<NePtUnO> me parece raro que no instale, voy a intentarlo con Lubuntu a ver pero me gusta mas xubuntu :-(
<merrick> luego le puedes meter lxde
<NePtUnO> miraré a ver si puedo
<NePtUnO> gracias
<NePtUnO> tampoco me deja instalar el Lubuntu me pone que el kernel no sirve o algo de eso
<NePtUnO> me da que es la gráfica
<GridCube> !PAE
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<GridCube> !nonpae
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nonpae'.
<GridCube> NePtUnO, si tu computadora es muy vieja puede que no soporte PAE kernels
<GridCube> lubuntu deberia tener un kernel nonpae
<NePtUnO> es del 2004 si mal no recuerdo
<GridCube> es la unica razón por la que yo dudaria
<NePtUnO> entonces es cuestion de cambiar de grafica
<GridCube> no, no tiene nada que ver con eso
<GridCube> es el microprocesador
<NePtUnO> pues lubuntu 14.04 tampoco me funciona
<NePtUnO> pues vaya...
<GridCube> pues es posible que lubuntu ya no distribuya non-pae kernels
<NePtUnO> entonces ordenador a la basura :-(
<GridCube> NePtUnO, otras distros pueden tener non-pae kernels, como puppy, slax, tinycore, etc
<NePtUnO> esas distros no las conozco y no se como se manejan y lo peor es que lo tiene que usar mi hermana y no se va a enterar
<GridCube> NePtUnO, parece que mint tiene un kernel non-pae
<GridCube> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_debian.php
<NePtUnO> con mint tengo un problema y es que no se como actualizarlo
<NePtUnO> porque si lo intento actualizar de una version a otra se me borra todo
<GridCube> deberia ser igual a ubuntu
<GridCube> sudo do-release-upgrade
<NePtUnO> con ese comando se actualiza de una version a otra sin borrar lo demasÇ?
<GridCube> deberia
<GridCube> pero nunca use mint
<NePtUnO> pues lo voy a probar porque a mi me gustó mucho el linux mint
<GridCube> buena suerte
<NePtUnO> gracias
<NePtUnO> tampoco me sirve linux mint... pffff
<merrick> NePtUnO: probaste la version alternate de lubuntu ?
<NePtUnO> no, probé la normal
<merrick> se instala en modo texto, por tty
<merrick> a mi novia me toco instala asi... ordenador viejuno.
<NePtUnO> joder pues menudo pastel
<NePtUnO> pero no veo alternativa en la pagina
<merrick> es facil, busca un tuto.. es sencillo
<NePtUnO> ya la encontre
<merrick> suerte!!
<NePtUnO> yo por lo que estoy viendo si es un problema con la grafica
<NePtUnO> memoria ram si tengo
<merrick> el problema lo tendras cuando levantes las X
<merrick> digo yo
<merrick> hay algunos mas light como puppy que van con repositorios de ubuntu
<merrick> igual en puppy hay una 12.04 o 14.04
<merrick> pero claro olvidate de flash y javascript en esos SO
<merrick> te lo fundiran...
<NePtUnO> pues entonces la llevo clara
<merrick> si el ordenador es viejo, quiza llego el tiempo de comprar uno algo mas moderno
<NePtUnO> si es viejo pero no es malo
<merrick> que cacharro es...
<NePtUnO> por eso digo que si sera la grafica
<NePtUnO> es un Acer pero no recuerdo el modelo
<merrick> grafica AGP
<merrick> ¿?
<NePtUnO> no lo se
<NePtUnO> no se que grafica lleva
<merrick> la ram es 512K ¿?
<NePtUnO> no
<NePtUnO> es de 1gb
<merrick> megas digo
<merrick> 1gb
<NePtUnO> si
<merrick> pentium 4
<merrick> ¿?
<NePtUnO> no recuerdo
<NePtUnO> es que hace mucho tiempo que lo tenia guardado y no recuerdo las cosas que tiene
<merrick> ok, pues metele un XP y chim pum
<NePtUnO> el xp es el que tenia instalado pero no quiero windows, me da asco
<merrick> no te compliques, para lo que lo va a utilizar,,,
<merrick> pues si es de grafica... si encuentras alguno a precio de jamon.
<NePtUnO> a ver si puedo comprarme otro y mando esto a la puñeta
<merrick> ok, es lo mejor
<NePtUnO> si porque comprar una grafica para este trasto no vale la pena
<merrick> en segunda mano por 100 o un poco mas hay de buenos para elegir
<NePtUnO> probaré suerte ya que este veo que ya no sirve para nada
<merrick> mira en milanuncios o segunda mano.
<merrick> ok
<NePtUnO> gracias por la ayuda!
<merrick> de nada
<kal_cividFajdidg> hi, como se carga la firma digital en konqueror?
<logos_> hola alguien sabe de algun comando por terminal para listar el historial de las instalaciones?
<MrTulias> logos_, puedes verlo en el centro de software
<logos_> si ya lo se pero lo necesito por terminal por que he hecho un bash que me crea un arxivo de registro de los servicios i actualizaciones para asi automatizarlo, he estado buscando y siempre me envian apartir del centro de software.
<logos_> sabe alguien como puedo hacer el listado de todas las instalaciones desde terminal?
<merrick> dpkg --get-selections
<merrick> no, eso no te vale. Con eso solo ves lo que tienes instalado
<everbill> se que este no es el soporte para eso pero
<everbill> alguien conoce alguna interfaz grafica de github para ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-21
<Chiny209> Buenas
<Guest32858> alguien me puede decir porque cuando hago un service --status-all >aaa.txt solo me hace output de aquellos servicios que su status es desconocido?Y como podria guardar un output en el que me aparecieran todos los servicios?
 * merrick  buenas o/
<Saphyel> sanzante :o!
<Guest32858> alguien me puede decir porque cuando hago un service --status-all >aaa.txt solo me hace output de aquellos servicios que su status es desconocido?Y como podria guardar un output en el que me aparecieran todos los servicios?
<Saphyel> ¿Alguien tiene una guia post-install de kubuntu con plasma 5?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-22
<Saphyel> ¿Alguien tiene una guia post-install de kubuntu con plasma 5?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<logos_> tengo un archivo aaa.tar.gz cual es el comando que me permitiria ir añadiendo ficheros sin borrar los ficheros que esten ya comprimidos?
<logos_> añadiendo ficheros a un archivo aaa.tar.gz que ya existe
 * merrick  hola!
<logos_> como añadir un fichero dentro de un comprimido que ya existe desde la linea de comandos?
<logos_> he buscado por internet pero lo unico que me funciona minimamente no me comprime bien los ficheros adheridos al tar.gz
<sanzante> logos_: descomprime, añade tu fichero en el directorio donde has descompirmido y vuelve a comprimir
<sanzante> puedes de hecho descompormir solo el gzip quedándonte con un fichero tar, y usar tar -u par añadir un nuevo fichero y luego compirmes de nuevo
<logos_> no hay ninguna operacion que lo pueda hacer directamente?
<logos_> ningun comando quiero decir?
<sanzante> no parece
 * merrick  Hi!
<logos_> alguien sabe algun comando para visualizar una lista de todas las instalaciones ordenadas temporalmente?
<AndroidGol> Hola, desactive el arranque seguro , active legacy desde la bios , instale ubuntu en el disco duro pero el grub no se instala y no me detecta nada al arrancar en el disco duro seleccionando ubuntu en el orde de arranque de la bios , ¿Que es lo que pasa?
<AndroidGol> ¿Acaso el hardware que hacen ahora no permite la instalacion de sistemas operativos alternativos?
<AndroidGol> Lo digo por el cargador efi
<AndroidGol> en hardware de 64bits
<merrick> tienes que desabilitar efi
<merrick> deshabilitar*
<AndroidGol> y cya lo hice lo tengo en modo legacy pero ahi no aparece ubuntu solo en el efi y no me arranca
<AndroidGol> si quiero eliminar windows 8 y poner solo ubuntu como hay que hacerlo para que sea mas facil
<AndroidGol> ?
<merrick> AndroidGol: busca una guia para tu ordenador...
<AndroidGol> no la tengo es oem y solo viene con una guia rapida de instalacion fisica
<AndroidGol> ademas tampoco quiero buscar el manual tecnico en la web porque tendria que leer mucho para dar con la solucion e igual no pone nada
<AndroidGol> sobre eso
<merrick> leete esto (igual te ayuda)-> http://ubunlog.com/uefi-y-ubuntu/
<AndroidGol> bien esa guia esta muy bien pero yo he sido uno de esos que al intentar instalar ubuntu me he cargado lo que tenia dentro y ahora no puedo arrancar con windows8 ni puedo recuperarlo y he tenido que pedir los discos de recuperacion a hp
<AndroidGol> gracias uefi
<AndroidGol> gracioas a microsoft por ser tan fastidioso con los users
<logos_> como hacer un dpkg -l pero ordenado por orden de tiempo de instalacion?
<AndroidGol> que pagamos sus licencias
<merrick> el proximo compratelo sin lecencias...
<merrick> licencias*
<merrick> te ahorraras un dinerito
<AndroidGol> me lo compre en un supermercado de grandes superficies porque es lo mas comodo
<AndroidGol> como hacemos la mayoria
<merrick> si.
<AndroidGol> en este caso al ser oewm no te ahorras nada con licencia o sin licencia
<AndroidGol> al ser oem
<AndroidGol> ponemos uefi por la seguridad de nuestros users segun microsoft y los que usamos moviles y no tenemos ni instalado un cortafuegos vaya broma lo del uefi de microsoft
<AndroidGol> dejenme elegir si quiero seguridad o no es mi eleccion microsoft
<merrick> es para impedir que instales otro SO que no sea el suyo xD
<AndroidGol> si les pagas la licencia que mas le da ya a microsoft lo que tengas en la compu??
<AndroidGol> es de necios lo de microsoft
<AndroidGol> asi se ganan cada vez mas la antipatia de los users
<AndroidGol> os pongo un ejemplo un padre que tiene una hija que va a estudiar informatica en su colegio y alli usan linux y el profesor de informatica les aconseja para las actividades que usen la misma distribucion del centro  y resulta que el padre tienen una pc nueva con uefi ????
<AndroidGol> pues si con microsoft y su uefi hemos topado
<AndroidGol> que ubuntu haga una distribucion instalable antiuefi ya ahora mismo cuanto antes mejor
<AndroidGol> a grandes males grandes remedios
<AndroidGol> hay alguna distribucion linux anti-uefi
<AndroidGol> ??
<AndroidGol> nada me conformare con tener linux en la virtual-box y bluestacks con android os virtualizado todo desde win8
<AndroidGol> renunciando a instalaciones nativas de otras os por tener windows 8 con uefi en mi hardware
<AndroidGol> ¿En esa pagina cuando dicen que al intentar instalar ubuntu en ordenadores con uefi muchos se han cargado el ordenador , a que se refieren? ¿ a que han borrado lo de dentro o a que han causado algun daño fisico????
<AndroidGol> ¿O que han roto el arranque uefi al intentarlo???
<MrTulias> Se puede dañar el arranque, supongo. Igual te sirve esto http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/
<AndroidGol> que alguien tenga la amabilidad de despejarme esa duda ?
<AndroidGol> ¿Que es lo que se puede dar ?
<AndroidGol> el daño fisico??
<MrTulias> Se puede dañar el arranque, supongo. Igual te sirve esto http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/
<AndroidGol> o que se pueda romper el firmware que hacer funcionar el arranque??
<AndroidGol> es increible que para la instalacion de ubuntu en equipos uefi , ubuntu no haya dado una solucion autoinstalable que salve el escollo del arranque uefi
<AndroidGol> ni aun borrando en la instalacion win8
<MrTulias> AndroidGol, ¿Te sirvió el enlace?
<AndroidGol> tulias por que me has hecho ping???
<MrTulias> No Te hice ping, puse tu nick (si te refieres al resaltado de la frase)
<AndroidGol> ah ok
<AndroidGol> y bien hay alguna distro linux anti-uefi ?
<GridCube> porque habria?
<MrTulias> ¿Viste el enlace? Pone varias cosas para lidiar con el uefi
<AndroidGol> porque asi nadie se cargaruia su ordenador uefi  intentando instalar ubuntu
<GridCube> ah, claro, porque linux es el que marca tendencia
<AndroidGol> no por eso sino porque si el arranque grub de ubuntu no esta preparado para equipos uefi  muchos no se atreveran a instalar ubuntu y linux con mayor proporcion
<AndroidGol> Ahora se enseña informatica en los centros educativos con sistemas linux porque no tienen que pagar licencias y los estudiantes basicos en conocimientos de informatica no podran instalar esas distros basadas en ubuntu en sus ordenadores con uefi
<GridCube> porque van a dejar de fabricar maquinas uefi porque linux no lo soporte? pero que cosas raras piensas muchacho, linux tiene que soportar uefi y ya
<GridCube> nada de andar eligiendo peleas raras
<Artemis3> ubuntu sirve con uefi
<guampa> todas las distros grandes andan con uefi
<GridCube> pues clarin, porque es lo que hay
<AndroidGol> y cuando linux va a soportar uefi cuando salga win11 y usen otro tipo de cargador  x para inpedir la instalacion de linux os
<guampa> y fuera del medio que proporcionan esas distros hay otras maneras aue se pueden usar personalmente
<GridCube> AndroidGol, linux se adaptara
<GridCube> si no, simplemente morira
<GridCube> no hay "anti-uefi"
<GridCube> es ridiculo
<guampa> eh, lamento quebrar el momento epico
<GridCube> me voy
<GridCube> chau
<GridCube> besos
<guampa> pero linux soporta secure boot
<Artemis3> cual momento epico
<guampa> toda esta apocaliptica de anti-uefi, adaptarse o morir, etc
<guampa> lo que causo problemas no fue "uefi"
<Artemis3> jaja no hay tal cosa
<AndroidGol> si pero no me arranca ubuntu una vez que lo instalo en el disco duro descative arranque seguro y habilite legacy y desactive uefi desde la bios
<Artemis3> vuelve a instalar
<guampa> AndroidGol: lo que causa problemas no es uefi, es secure boot
<guampa> uefi no tiene nada de anti linux, ni siquiera secure boot lo tiene, lo unico que sucedio es que la unica autoridad para firmar hoy dia es M$
<AndroidGol> ahora ya no puedo me he quedado sin arranque y sin win8 y estoy esperando que hp me envie los discos de recuperacion del sistema
<Artemis3> no necesitas win8, solo reinstala como dios manda
<guampa> si otra organizacion tuviera la infraestructura para poder ser autoridad tambien podria firmar bootloaders para secure boot, es solo que cuesta mucho dinero
<Artemis3> obviamente te quedas sin win8 :3
<Artemis3> no puedes quitarle uefi a windows
<AndroidGol> si para eso debo primero forlmatear el disco duro y no puedo hacerlo
<Artemis3> claro que si
<Artemis3> inicia con el iso
<guampa> AndroidGol: http://itsfoss.com/disable-uefi-secure-boot-in-windows-8/
<AndroidGol> tengo varias particiones en el disco duro y no se como eliminarlas todads o formatearlas sin tener ningun sistema operativo funcionando
<Artemis3> ademas windows 8 ya es historia
<Artemis3> pues, inicia con el iso con que instalaste ubuntu
<AndroidGol> como formateo todo el disco duro para instalarle ubuntu con el grub de toda la vida
<AndroidGol> ??
<guampa> AndroidGol: con ese link que te pase podes hacer que win8 arranque sin secure boot
<guampa> otra opcion es firmar el bootloader de linux y agregarlo a la base de secure boot
<MrTulias> Formateas durante la instalación o desde una sesión live
<AndroidGol> ya pero no tengo el win8 operativo
<AndroidGol> no mme arranca nada en la pc
<Artemis3> ...
<guampa> pues arreglalo
<Artemis3> que rayos
<Artemis3> eso es un portatil?
<AndroidGol> con el live cd de ubuntu como elimino todas las demas particiones por entero??
<Artemis3> dile "usar todo el disco"
<AndroidGol> es un ordenador de sobremesa de 64bits con uefi
<Artemis3> o usa gparted
<AndroidGol> el gparted live lo instale pero no me entiendo con las opciones resulta complejo
<Artemis3> entonces lo que dije antes
<AndroidGol> y no se lo que estoy haciendo mientras lo ejecuto
<AndroidGol> de todas formas ya no puedo instalar ubntu porque el ordena no me funciona y el unico lice cd que tengo es el de xubuntu y no me lo soluciono
<AndroidGol> creo que es la version 14 o 13 no recuerdo ahora la de xubuntu
<Artemis3> que quieres decir con "no me lo soluciono" instala ya ya
<Artemis3> y ya
<Artemis3> usar todo el disco
<Artemis3> no mas
<Artemis3> hazlo
<AndroidGol> ya la he instalado varias veces y sin resultado el cargador uefi no lo detecta bueno si lo detecta como ubuntu pero no me lo carga
<Artemis3> dijiste que habias puesto legacy
<AndroidGol> me dice en ingles algo asi como que no me ha detecatdo ningun os en el hard disk
<Artemis3> mira que discos estan iniciando en el bios
<Artemis3> seguramente tienes que cambiarlo
<AndroidGol> si cuando pongo ,legay desactivo  uefi y el resultado es el mismo no encuentra ningun sistema operativo en el hard disk
<Artemis3> no puedes mover eso luego de instalar
<Artemis3> cada vez que lo mueves tienes que reinstalar
<AndroidGol> por eso tengo dudas que al recibir los disco de recuperacion de win8 estos tampoco sirvan
<Artemis3> y tienes que mirar el disco de arranque
<Artemis3> en el bios
<AndroidGol> supongo que no me habreodido cargar fisicamente el ordenador al frustrarse la instalacion de ubuntu cuando lo intente
<AndroidGol> no habre podido
<Artemis3> el bios tiene quickboot/fastboot apagado, e Intel SRT apagado
<Artemis3> y cambia el disco de arranque
<Artemis3> en el bios
<Artemis3> el que no dice uefi
<AndroidGol> eso es lo que me sale se carga un arranque basado en intel del año de la pera
<AndroidGol> al menos pone intel
<AndroidGol> cuando my hardware es amd
<Artemis3> secure apagado claro
<AndroidGol> si con el secure deshabilitado
<AndroidGol> inclo deshabilite el arrnque rapido por si era por eso
<Artemis3> lo demas en legacy
<AndroidGol> incluso
<Artemis3> con eso sirve
<Artemis3> siempre apagado
<Artemis3> nada de arranque rapido
<AndroidGol> bien de todas formas no quiero seguir reinstalado xubuntu una y mil veces sin resultado esperare a recibir los discos de recuperacion de win8 y asi sabre coon toda seguridad si el ordena funciona como toca
<Artemis3> -_-
<Artemis3> es porque instalas y mueves bios
<AndroidGol> desde la bios lo he probado todo y sin resultado
<Artemis3> te dije que no puedes mover bios luego de instalar
<Artemis3> despues que tienes todo en legacy, fast/secure boot apagado, y que cambiaste el disco que arranca sea el que no dice uefi, instala usando el disco entero
<AndroidGol> ah por eso antes me detectaba ubuntu en el disco duro aunque no arrancara y despues ya no lo detecta en la bios de ninguna forma
<Artemis3> gparted es seleccionar delete, y luego apply
<Artemis3> por si acaso
<Artemis3> es demasiado simple
<AndroidGol> bien como esto requiere tiempo y es laborioso y nuevo para mi en lo que se refiere al uefi prefiero desistir  en el intento y esperar a los discos de recuperacion de win8 y solo desde win8 y con maquinas virtuales  y bluestacks usar sistemas linux y androids aunque no sean nativos pero cosas asi no me pasaran
<AndroidGol> si linux no lo pone facil para que complicarme teniendo la opcion valida pero lenta y poco agil de los virtual-box
<MrTulias> ¿Te dio algún error la instalación? ¿Dónde instalaste el grub? Hubo una temporada en la que el grub se instalaba por defecto en sdb, en el instalador. Se notaba porque arrancaba con el usb conectado
<AndroidGol> como en mi antiguo equipo de la misma marca que el nuevo con uefi podia instalarle cualquier sistema operativo sin problemas crei que con el nuevo seria lo mismo pero me equivoque y me ha fastidiado el ordena
<Xiguanda> hola
 * Cr4K3N saluda
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-23
<azulinox> hola
<azulinox> buenas a todos.. soy usuario nuevo de xubuntu
<azulinox> y se me fue al demonio ...el icono de volumen
<azulinox> de la barra superior..
<Abr1l> lo trataste mal, eso fue
<azulinox> tanto asi
<azulinox> solo escuche dos temas..
<Abr1l> no le gustaba esa música.. lo siento .(
<azulinox> ok
<azulinox> alguien sabe como restaurarlo ?
<Cr4K3N> joe q poca paciencia
<pirulinux> 0/
<pirulinux> problema: tengo una bd en postgres que pesa serca de 1 gb y tarda unos 3 dias en restaurar en el mejor de los casos y tengo que copiarla a 30 equipos como minimo
<pirulinux> pregunta: existe manera de sacar directamente la base de datos restaurada y pasarla a otro equipo sin tener que hacer un bakup y luego un restore
<pirulinux> --help
<l3u5h1d0> Hola
<Cr4K3N> \0_
<l3u5h1d0> Tenia tiempo sin entrar
<l3u5h1d0> Cr4K3N: Como veo mi IP en el irc?
<Cr4K3N> en topic saldra
<Cr4K3N> ui en topic
<Cr4K3N> en chan
<Cr4K3N> q no e salia
<Cr4K3N> de todas formas si la quieres te la digo
<l3u5h1d0> ?
<Guest89145> hola alguien me podria decir porque cuando hago service networking stop no se desconecta internet?
<Guest89145> me saca un mensaje stop: tarea desconocida: networking
<Guest89145> el equivalente es ifdown?
<Guest89145> alguien me puede decir porque cuando hago un ifdown eth0 me saca un out  ->ifdown: interface eth0 not configured?
<Guest89145> alguien sabe como hacer un reload en network para que los cambios que hice en /etc/network/interfaces se hagan efectivos?
<kurama10> Guest89145: cuando haces cambios en interfaces tienes que reiniciar los servicios
<kurama10> o en su defecto hacer ifdow y  luego ifup
<kurama10> claro que esto es poniendo la eth que cambiaste
<kurama10> ifdown eth0 y luego ifup eth0 por ejemplo
<Guest89145> si ya lo hago pero me saca un output ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<guampa> Guest89145: service networking restart, no se si seguira funcionando
<Guest89145> me saca un out -> stop: Tarea desconocida: networking start: Tarea desconocida: networking
<guampa> ah, entonces no se
<guampa> alternativamente podes poner los cambios manualmente, despues se pondran automaticos con la config
<Guest89145> al reiniciar sistema quieres decir?
<guampa> claro
<kurama10> Guest89145: que sistema usas
<kurama10> es ubuntu
<kurama10> ?
<Guest89145> si eso ya lo se pero si tengo un servidor que necesito tener encendido ubuntu 14.04
<Guest89145> me gustaria no tener que reiniciar el sistema
<guampa> justamente, si pones los cambios manualmente no necesitas reiniciar
<guampa> pero cuando lo hagas se aplicaran nuevamente en forma automatica
<kurama10> Guest89145:
<kurama10>  sudo service networking restart
<kurama10> o si quieres
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/search?output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=reiniciar+red+ubuntu+14.04&oq=reiniciar+red+&gs_l=hp.3.3.0l4.238.3519.0.5294.15.11.0.4.4.0.295.1644.3j6j2.11.0....0...1c.1.56.psy-ab..1.14.1380.0.oThc_vAVDS8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.77880786,d.b2U&biw=1362&bih=660&ech=1&psi=Ky1JVPiNGeGr8gHryYCgCw.1414081835642.3&ei=Ky1JVPiNGeGr8gHryYCgCw&emsg=NCSR&noj=1
<Guest89145> a ver yo en /etc/network/interfaces pongo en la zona de eth0 un address 192.168.2.104 , como puedo hacer para que cuando haga un ifconfig me saque una inet en eth0 de 192.168.2.104?
<guampa> bueno una manera es con ifup como te dijo kurama10, otra es usar los comandos ifconfig o ip
<guampa> proba primero ifup eth0
<Guest89145> es que ya lo hago pero no me lo cambia
<guampa> que ip tiene?
<Guest89145> para habilitar ifdown y ifup tengo que ir a /run/network/ifstate/ i poner eth0=eth0
<Guest89145> ahora cuando pongo ifdown eth0 me saca
<guampa> estaras usando algun init moderno de esos que nunca funcionan
<guampa> podes probar directamente con ifconfig o ip
<Guest89145> RTNETLINK answers: No such process me
<guampa> esos configuran la placa manualmente
<guampa> que mascara tendria que tener?
<Guest89145> hago ifconfig eth0 restart pero cuando le hago un ifconfig me saca en eth0 una inte de 192.168.2.100 mientras que en /etc/network/interfaces le puse 192.168.2.104
<guampa> no no, ifconfig e ip no tienen opcion "restart"
<guampa> no toman la config de un archivo, se la pasas en la linea de comando
<guampa> que mascara tendria que tener?
<Guest89145> 255.255.255.0
<Guest89145> i me saca 255.0.0.0
<guampa> ip a a 192.168.2.104/24 dev eth0
<Guest89145> me cambio la mascara
<guampa> como quedo?
<Guest89145> pero sigue la inet en 192.168.2.100
<Guest89145> inet: 192.168.2.100 difus: 192.168.2.255 masc: 255.255.255
<guampa> entonces borrale las direcciones que tenga
<guampa> ip a f dev eth0
<Guest89145> en /etc/network/interfaces tengo un address 192.168.2.104 una netmask de 255.255.255.0 i un gateway 192.168.2.254
<Guest89145> ok
<guampa> luego volve a correr el comando anterior
<Guest89145> guampa estos comandos son de administrador de redes sabes algun ebook en castellano de administrador de redes ubuntu 14.04?
<guampa> la mejor documentacion y la unica que conozco es la que trae el mismo comando
<guampa> si queres mas documentacion podes buscar informacion sobre el paquete en google
<guampa> corres "man ip", y al final dice el nombre del paquete: iproute2
<guampa> tambien: ip h
<kurama10> jejejeje
<kurama10> esos comandos son basicos en linux
<kurama10> no necesariamente que sea de admin de redes
<guampa> lo de administrador de redes no quiere decir mucho really
<kurama10> lo que pasa es que ya nos da flojera leer y aprender y quieren que se solucione todo rapido ..
<guampa> cualquier persona que use un programa para administrar una conexion a internet o de culquier otro tipo esta "administrando una red"
<kurama10> perdon por decir eso pero ultimamente me he topado con gente que se molesta cuando les madnas a leer y solo se cree linuxero por usar ubuntu con entorno grafico
<Guest89145> si pero algun librillo que me inicie en el tema de redes para aprender conceptos i aplicar esos conceptos a la practica
<kurama10> el que usa linux lee y busca y se las ingenia ...o a menos que este equivocado
<guampa> bueno leer terminas leyendo igual, si estas buuscando un tuto o lo que sea estas leyendo
<guampa> yo solo digo que la unica documentacion que leo es la que dan los que hicieron el programa, o si la complemento trato de que sea lo mas cercano a eso
<Guest89145> si bueno encontre muchos libros pero hay muchos conceptos que explican los libros que aun se me escapan
<guampa> el problema de los tutos es que estan llenos de errores
<Guest89145> o que no estan actualizados
<kurama10> mira aqui est apara que configures bien tu red
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=configurar%20red%20en%20ubuntu%2014.04
<kurama10> http://www.pedroventura.com/linux/como-configurar-la-red-de-ubuntu-debian-desde-la-consola/
<kurama10> osea los tipo bsd no han cambiado mucho en la conf de red
<kurama10> al igual que los systemV y system D que es nuevo
<Guest89145> si claro pero es que por ejemplo el comando service networking (que es el de ubuntu) no me funka por ejemplo que es unos de los comando que hay en esas direcciones que me distes
<kurama10> por que service no es nativo de ubuntu
<kurama10> si no eso es para redhat suse centos
<Guest89145> por eso necesito adquirir conceptos generales, i luego buscar concretamente en ubuntu 14.04
<kurama10> osea system V
<kurama10> los sitemas bsd como debian y ubuntu  hay que darles la ruta
<kurama10> ;)
<guampa> Guest89145: eso esta bien, primero aprende lo general, lo que vas a encontrar en todas las distros
<guampa> el paquete iproute2 es estandar en linux
<guampa> net-tools es otro estandar mas viejo
<kurama10> sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<guampa> normalmente tenes los sets de herramientas de los dos, pero te recomiendo centrarte en iproute2
<Guest89145> /etc/init.d/networking restart ese si que funciona
<Guest89145> sin embargo no me cambiaba la ip ni pa tras
<Guest89145> hasta que me diste los comandos ip
<guampa> esos van a funcionar siempre, de hecho son los que en ultima instancia el script de init va a llamar
<guampa> lo otro son capas de mas alto nivel, para mas conveniencia
<Guest89145> ok
<Guest89145> el problema es que sigo algunas guia de administracion de linux o incluso de ubuntu, i voy poniendo en practica lo que voy leyendo pero algunos comandos no funkan
<Guest89145> por eso os preguntaba de algun ebook que supierais para ubuntu 14.04
<guampa> yo no se de ninguno
<Guest89145> supongo que la idea es aprende a entender los comandos por man
<guampa> es un poco mas espartano, pero si aprendes a zafar con lo que tengas en el OS es mucho mejor
<Guest89145> por cierto el man lo tengo en ingles es posible convertirlo a español
<Guest89145> el man saca la info desde la red ?
<guampa> no, son archivos formateados que estan instalados en /usr/man
<guampa> esa es una de sus ventajas
<guampa> los otros sistemas de informacion locales que hay son la ayuda del propio comando, la mayoria tienen alguna opcion -h o --help o en el caso de ip "ip help" o "ip h"
<guampa> y las paginas "info", y lo que encuentres en /usr/share/doc
<guampa> en ubuntu lo de /usr/share/doc, info y man son instalables como paquetes
<Guest89145> man puedo instalarlo en español?
<guampa> si
<guampa> a lo mejor lo tenes instalado pero el shell esta en ingles
<guampa> proba LANG=es man ip
<guampa> si eso te muestra en español es que tenes el shell configurado para ingles
<guampa> sino es que tenes que instalar las man pages en español
<Guest89145> la shell la tengo en español
<guampa> igual encontre algunas traducciones que estan incompletas te aviso
<guampa> em
<guampa> ya te digo el paquete
<Guest89145> bueno ya encontre el pack
<Guest89145> a ver que tal
<guampa> manpages-es y manpages-es-extra
<Guest89145> si ese  es
<guampa> te recomiendo investigar el sistema info tambien
<guampa> alguans man pages te lo van a recomendar si es que tambien cuentan con info pages
<guampa> suele ser mas detallado a veces en forma de guia
<Guest89145> en teoria ahora esta instalado las manpages-es
<Guest89145> a ver
<Guest89145> perfecto
<Guest89145> pero man ip me sigue saliendo en ingles
<Guest89145> en cambio info ip me sale en castellano
<guampa> echo $LANG
<guampa> que devuelve?
<Guest89145> es_ES.UTF-8
<guampa> puede que no haya pagina de manual en castellano para ip, aunque suena raro
<guampa> no tengo instaladas las man en español
<Guest89145> pero eso esta claro si no en la shell no podria poner acentos
<guampa> si podes igual
<guampa> eso se controla con la config de teclado y terminal
<guampa> lo de LANG es para el propio shell y los programas que se fijen en eso
<Guest89145> da igual mas o menos ya ire avanzando en conceptos aunque sea en ingles
<guampa> aprende a navegar en esos programas
<Guest89145> de momento sigo una guia que esta explicando lo que seria el lenguaje bash
<guampa> la tecla / es para buscar
<guampa> n es para proxima ocurrencia, p para previa, q para salir
<guampa> h para ayuda :D
<Guest89145> mas o menos como en vim
<guampa> algo asi
<guampa> las info tienen sus propias teclas, "u" para ir a un topico superior, etc
<guampa> suelen ser docs organizados jerarquicamente
<guampa> con una tabla de contenidos, etc
<Guest89145> si puede que man sea mas esquematico
<guampa> man es de a una pagina
<guampa> pero es medio caotico
<guampa> por ej, sed tiene un man page tipo resumen y al final te dicen "la guia mas completa esta en info sed"
<guampa> y ves que info sed esta re completo
<Guest89145> si ya lo veo
<guampa> el shell bash en cambio, puso toooodo su manual en una man page gigante
<guampa> entonces es medio lo que haya en la cabeza de cada desarrollador
<guampa> algunos van a poner info extra en textos bajo /usr/doc/<paquete>
<Guest89145> puff tengo mucho que aprender ahora cree una directorio sh donde creo mis propios programas bash como si fueran comandos
<guampa> despues hay otros que la info completa la tienen en su sitio solamente, por diversas razones
<guampa> y por supuesto hay algunos que no tienen mucha mas info que el codigo fuente lamentablemente
<guampa> pero lo mas importante suele estar bien documentado
<Guest89145> ahora estuve creando un comando que me hace como un explode de php i saca como output una array serializado, y asi creo mis propios comandos poniendo en .bashrc PATH=\$PATH:/sh , solo me faltaria saber como crear tareas programadas en bash supongo para mas adelante
<guampa> para las tareas programadas tenes las utilidades cron y at
<Guest89145> puff jajaja me falta mucho para aprender
<guampa> cron para cosas que se repitan, at para una sola vez
<guampa> bienvenido al club ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<n-iCe> Y qué tal el nuevo Ubuntu?
<fzeta> n-iCe: hi
<n-iCe> Cómo estás fzeta
<fzeta> n-iCe: ip is cool!
<fzeta> n-iCe: de p*** madre
<fzeta> gracias, y tu?
<n-iCe> Enserio? cambió mucho del 14.04?
<n-iCe> Creo hasta había 14.04.1 no ?
<fzeta> ajá, pero no lo tengo instalado
<n-iCe> Entonces cómo sabes ¬¬_
<n-iCe> haha
<fzeta> se lo he instalado a mi mujer, pero yo algunas penas lo toco
<n-iCe> Ok, y qué tanto cambió
<fzeta> el 1
<fzeta> :D
<n-iCe> qué?
<n-iCe> Quién ya actualizó
<mimecar> n-iCe, es prácticamente lo mismo que el anterior
<GatoLoko> el topic/tema del canal esta mal, 12.10 y 13.10 ya no tienen soporte (desde el 16 de mayo y el 17 de julio respectivamente)
<GatoLoko> y la 14.10 acaba de ser publicada
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 14.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS y 14.10.
<GridCube> gracias GatoLoko :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-24
<Dia_Cero> necesito un Software de gestión para Internet Café y Cibercafés para linux Mint
<juankof> Hola amigos.
<juankof> Tengo una pregunta: ¿Por qué Ubuntu 14.10 tiene paquetes más actualizados, por ejemplo evince, que Ubuntu 14.04? La pregunta paracera suplerflu, pero tengo la inquietud y quiero saber por qué si hay una versión nueva ésta no se actualiza en Ubuntu 14.04 y sí está en su última versión en el nuevo lanzamiento de Ubuntu 14.10. Gracias.
 * merrick  Hi! o/
<Guest2102> hola tengo ubuntu 14.04 i he instalado netmap , al hacer un netmap a la puerta de enlace me pone que tanto telnet 23 como http 80 estan abiertos , pero ademas me aparece que el puerto 8085 esta abierto y el servicio de este es desconocido, alguien me puede decir que podria ser este puerto 8085?
<noside> tienes algun torrent?
<noside> instalado
<Guest2102> pues la verdad no lo se
<Guest2102> como puedo verificarlo
<Guest2102> 8085 corresponde a los torrent?
<noside> primero sabes lo es es un torrent
<Guest2102> te refieres al archivo torrent no?
<Guest2102> o al programa?
<noside> programa
<Guest2102> pues supongo que el que me viene por defecto de ubuntu
<Guest2102> hay un programa que viene ya de ubuntu que se llama cliente de bittorrent transmition
<Guest2102> a ese te refieres?
<noside> me parece ke ese puerto es protocolos de entrega de paketes
<noside> para ra que puedas navegas en internet
<noside> navegar
<Guest2102> no es el 80 para el browser?
<Guest2102> seria logico porque el 8080 tambien se utiliza para navegar
<Guest2102> bueno tendre que cerrarlo con ufw
 * merrick  hi!!
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<sadpestilence> Hola
<ElVillano> alguen que me ayude con desarrollo web
<sadpestilence> Hola
<sadpestilence> Q problema tienes?
<sadpestilence> ElVillano,
<OwenB> Buenas tardes.
<carlos_> Saludos
<chulis> buenas tardes uso lubuntu y querria que cuando cierro la tapa de portatil se apague pero las unicas opciones que veo es la de hibernar y suspender pero yo quiero que se apague ¿se puede hacer esto?
<chulis> hola
<chulis> como puedo hacer para que cuando cierre la tapa del portatil éste se apague?
<chulis> en configuracion solo da la opcion de hibernar o suspender al cerrar la tapa pero yo lo quiero es que se apague
<mimecar> esas son las opciones que te deberían salir
<chulis> entonces no se puede apagar cerrando tapa?
<mimecar> si quieres que se apaga tendrás que hacerlo de forma manual y esperar que el disco se pare
<chulis> suspender realmente no se apaga supongo que se quda el disco duro girando
<mimecar> en suspender el disco se para
<chulis> seguro? tenia entendido que se quedaba girando...
<mimecar> el contenido de la memoria se guarda en RAM para recuperar el estado
<chulis> tonces es casi parecido a hibernar?
<mimecar> "casi"
<chulis> vale
<mimecar> la hibernación no gasta energía
<chulis> exacto
<chulis> suspencion creo que si consume
<chulis> crees que es malo dejarlo siempre en suspension?
<mimecar> mientras tenga batería no pasa nada
<chulis> está con bateria y ademas enchifado a la red
<chulis> muchas gracias probare una temporada en suspension a ver que pasa
<jonhatanherrera> alguien ha usado
<jonhatanherrera> logcheck ..?? buenas tardes !
<Toroto> saludos
<Toroto> toqueteando la configuracion de compiz me he quedado con un unity sin gestor de ventanas ni menu...
<Toroto> he reiniciado el ordenador y sigue igual, tan solo puedo ver el fondo de pantalla y el cursor del raton
<Toroto> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo?
<Toroto> tampoco puedo usar las combinaciones de teclado para ejecutar programas como CNTRL+ALT+T en el caso de la terminal
<JoseLuisC> Toroto, ya te paso el link
<JoseLuisC> un momento
<Toroto> he buscado en internet como ejecutar el compiz desde el terminal de F1
<Toroto> decia que era el comando DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace
<Toroto> pero lo hago y sigue igual la pantalla de F7 que es donde tengo el escritorio
<JoseLuisC> Toroto, instalaste ya compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Toroto> ahora estoy en irssi desde F1
<Toroto> si creo que si, pero voy a asegurarme
<Toroto> es que queria usar el cubo de escritorio y al toque demasiadas cosas sin mirar creo xd
<JoseLuisC> mira si lo tienes
<Toroto> si JoseLuisC , me dice que ya esta instalado en la version mas reciente
<JoseLuisC> Abrelo Toroto
<Toroto> pero es que no se como abrirlo porque el entorno grafico no puedo abrir nada
<JoseLuisC> oh... jajjaa
<JoseLuisC> mmm
<Toroto> la cague demasiado jaja
<JoseLuisC> Toroto, si le das clic derecho al fondo que te sale
<Toroto> me sale el menu de opciones
<Toroto> a mira veo que he podido abrir el programa de cambiar el fondo de escritorio desde alli JoseLuisC
<Toroto> pero no puedo abrir mas porque no veo la barra de unity ni nada aunque pulse la tecla de windows
<JoseLuisC> Toroto, en ese menu no te sale la terminal ?
<JoseLuisC> cuando das clic derecho
<mimecar> pasa a una consola de texto, instala xfce y lo seleccionas en el arranque
<Toroto> osea que abandone unity xD
<Toroto> ahora mismo estoy en modo texto, tengo 2 abierto el F1 que es donde estoy hablando y el F2 para comandos
<Toroto> JoseLuisC: no me sale ninguna opcion de abrir terminal en ese menu al hacer boton derecho en el escritorio
<mimecar> tendrás que tener algo para empezar a trabajar
<JoseLuisC> Toroto, elimina compiz entonces
<JoseLuisC> y cuando tengas escritorio.  lo instalas de nuevo y lo configuras bien
<JoseLuisC> es mas facil que instalar xfce
<Toroto> si le doy a apt-get remove compiz me dice que borrara ubuntu-desktop y mas cosas
<Toroto> incluso el unity me va a borrar
<mimecar> claro que te quita medio sistema
<Toroto> lo hago de todas formas?
<mimecar> te quieres quedar sin ordenador?
<Toroto> yo no xD
<Toroto> es donde lo tengo todo
<mimecar> no desinstales compiz
<Toroto> okey
<mimecar> y guarda un backup de tus datos en un disco externo
<Toroto> pues si aunque antes me lo tendre q comprar >_<
<JoseLuisC> hahahaha
<Toroto> xd
<mimecar> entonces tus datos no son importantes
<Toroto> bueno en realidad ahi tengo cosas importantes
<Toroto> en fin me has convencido jaja lo voy a tener que hacer
<Toroto> cada cuando te haces copias de seguridad tu?
<JoseLuisC> Creo que si te elimina unity & ubuntu-desktop.  pero los puedes instalar despues sin reiniciar
<JoseLuisC> y deberia funcionar
<mimecar> 2 veces por semana
<Toroto> y no tarda mucho eso?
<mimecar> no
<Toroto> okey
<JoseLuisC> igual unity no me gusta xD
<Toroto> y que escritorio usas JoseLuisC ?
<Toroto> para instalar xfce es tan sencillo como hacer sudo apt-get install xfce4?
<JoseLuisC> Openbox
<JoseLuisC> Pero es porque mi pc es de las cavernas
<JoseLuisC> yo usuaria xfce o kde
<Toroto> mi ordenador antes tambien era de las cavernas pero este es bastante nuevo asi que los recursos no son problema para el escritorio
<Toroto> mimecar: instalo el xfce4 y ya n?
<mimecar> sí
<Toroto> hecho
<Toroto> es el que usas tu?
<mimecar> no, uso KDE
<Toroto> vale el XFCE me esta funcionando perfecto
<Toroto> aunque el aspecto no es del todo atractivo a primera vista, al menos al usar la opcion predeterminada
<Toroto> estoy por aprovechar y bajarme KDE tambien
<Toroto> pero no se mezclaran muchos paquetes si tengo tantos dekstops ?
<Toroto> creo que una vez me paso con KDE + GNOME, hace años
<mimecar> mirntras tengas disco duro...
<Toroto> ya bueno lo digo porque entonces en el menu de KDE te salen aplicaciones que no usas o nse
<Toroto> pero tiene tela que XFCE elija iconos tan feos por defecto xd
<mimecar> feos para ti
<mimecar> son iconos sencillos
<Toroto> voy a reinciiar por si a caso
<Toroto> hasta ahora
<Toroto> pues no se que tocar del configurador de compiz para solucionar el problema
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de compiz
<[|HuGO|]> alguna novedad con ubuntu phone?
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-25
 * merrick  hi!
<Adamski_> Hola
<Adamski_> alguien me podría echar una mano con un problemilla tras actualizar a ubuntu 14.10 vía network
<Adamski_> Realizo toda la actualización sin problemas, pero tras finalizar la actualizar y reiniciar el equipo, tras logarme se queda en la pantalla posterior sin acabar de cargarme el escritorio
<Adamski_> alguien se encontro con el mismo problema y encontro la solución. O no me va quedar más solución que hacer una instalación limpia. ¿Hay algún modo de hacer una reparación de la instalación con del cd o dvd de instalación?
<Adamski_> Hola
<Adamski_> alguien se encontro con problemas tras actualizar a la version 14.10 de ubuntu.
<successus> salud
<Adamski_> no me cargar el escritorio tras logarme en mi sesión de usuario
<Adamski_> alguien me podría ayudar a encontrarle una solución???
<Adamski_> salud  successus
<successus> o/
<successus> no te carga el escritorio :S
<successus> ni puta
<successus> probaria a arrancar con un live
<successus> y pasar un fsck
<successus> a ver si se ha corrompido algun archivo de configuracion
<successus> mas de eso ni idea...
<successus> la otra seria buscar la carpeta de configuracion de escritorio y borrarla
<successus> o revisar permisos de carpetas
<successus> que todo lo de /home pertenezca a tu usuario con chown usuario -R /home
<successus> el -r no se si mayuscula o miniscula
<Adamski_> gracias lo probare
<Adamski_> es como si se quedase clavado y no cargase correctamente nautilus o Unity
<merrick> Adamski_: sal de X y prueba sudo startx a ver que te dice
 * merrick  bye!!
<CYBERH> Hola
<apollo_> hola
<apollo_> hay alguien?
<successus> salud o/
<apollo_> hola alguien ha tenido alguna vez un problema con 14.10,donde ubuntu no quiere montar mis usb
<apollo_> por que me ha pasado ami y a mi padre con la misma version
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<clamaral> hola, como estan? aca por comer
<ivedci89> mama...
<ivedci89> te vi de casualidad... esta es la sala de chat de ubuntu, no el privado
<ivedci89> clamaral:
<ivedci89> !clamaral
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'clamaral'.
<ivedci89> !
<ivedci89> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<Paramezius> buenas noches
<Paramezius> alguien podría ayudarme con un problema en 14.04?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<Paramezius> lo he instalado en mi eeepc 1011px y parece ir bien pero no funcionan los botones de brillo y sonido
<Paramezius> aunque los de brillo si sacan el mensage como si funcionasen
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Paramezius> todo actualizado
<mimecar> los controles funcionan si los modificas desde las opciones de Ubuntu?
<Paramezius> el sonido si
<Paramezius> el brillo no
<mimecar> tendrás que asociar las teclas a los eventos que modifican brillo y sonido
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu modelo tiene alguna incompatibilidad con Ubuntu?¿
<Paramezius> si y n hy ninguna
<Paramezius> he tenido 2 años el 12.04 y todo funcionaba perfecto
<Paramezius> he leido que instalando los drivers propetarios de video para tarjeta intel pue funcionar el brillo
<Paramezius> pero no encuentro los repositorios
<mimecar> ¿te sale la opción de instalar drivers privativos?
<Paramezius> no, solo para la de red
<mimecar> entonces no es probable que tengas drivers privativos para Intel
<Paramezius> ok, seguire mirando gracias
<Paramezius> por cierto, ya qu estoy. que son todos esos simbolos nuevos que salen el el dash?
<mimecar> puedes subir una captura con los símbolos?
<Paramezius> simbolos blancos de añadidos al panel
<Paramezius> bueno, esoy en otro ordenador
<Paramezius> en las aplicaciones, salen las instaladas, las sugeridas y otras que no se que hacen realmente
<logos_> alguien sabe como deshabilitar rhythmbox , necesitaria que todo el video y sonido se abriese desde vlc, alguien sabe que archivos de configuracion por terminal tengo que tocar?
<logos_> tengo ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> desinstala rhythmbox
<mimecar> otra opción es editar la asociación en el panel de control de Gnome
<logos_> estoy en unity panel de control ? o configuracion de sistema?
<mimecar> prueba con los dos
<mimecar> por qué no desinstalas Rhythmbox?
<logos_> no se si al desinstalar me puede afectar en otras cosas da igual me diste la idea de ir a configuracion de sistema->detalles->aplicaciones predeterminadas->musica ya esta ya lo solucione
<mimecar> ok
<logos_> gracias
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<bisu> hola
<bisu> tengo un problema con php y mysql
<bisu> y es que no puedo meter datos da igual como se la sintaxis
<bisu> lee pero no puedo meter
<bisu> hola?
<bisu> hola?
<ghytr> bisu y en root puedes cambiar los datos?
<bisu> que?
<bisu> perdon no entiendo?
<bisu> te refieres a permiso de carpetas
<ghytr> cuando usas root puedes cambiar los datos?
<bisu> de que?
<bisu> de mysql
<ghytr> si
<bisu> si me logueo e inserto y leeo etc
<bisu> pero con php ya no
<bisu> meter no
<ghytr> puedes anadir los programas php y sql a un grupo de usuarios.
<bisu> como?
<ghytr> eso dependes del emplazamiento y del grupo , debes buscar los commandos para hacer ese cambio.
<bisu> yo antes tenia problemas para crear documento con php entonces cambie la carpeta www de permiso para todos
<bisu> y ya me dejaba
<bisu> pero no podia hacer consultas
<bisu> curioseando por sinaptic
<bisu> instale un paquete para conecciones php-mysl
<ghytr> ++
<bisu> y ya pude hacer consultas para leer
<bisu> a decir verdad antes de reinstalar el SO me iba todo fenomenal
#ubuntu-es 2014-10-26
<Guest88114> hola alguien me sabe decir si es posible detectar intrusos en mi ordenador con ubuntu 14.04
<Guest88114> es que mi router establece connexion cada 14 segundos sin que haya ningun programa que se este ejecutando y eso lo hace siempre y atodas horas, excepto si suspendo la sesion
<Guest11175> alguien me podria decir que es gvfsd-http?
<Guest25091> hola tengo una particion que se llama BS me aparece en la barra unity del escritorio, pero cuando voy a /media/logos/ no me aparece, alguien me puede decir como hacer que aparezca BS dentro de /media/logos/ , siendo logos es el nombre del usuario
<Guest33202> hola gente, alguien a probado usar la distro ubuntu mate
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> me voy de paseo ciao
 * Cr4K3N \0_
<erAbuelo> re
<Leonidasxxx> hola
<Leonidasxxx> alguien me ayuda
<mimecar> como no des más información...
<erAbuelo> hola Leonidasxxx mimecar
<Leonidasxxx> esque como en el ingles tarde tanto en encontrar una ayuda
<Leonidasxxx> pues es un problema del instalador de graficos
<Leonidasxxx> quiero instalar el instalador de graficos y no pudo al ser de ubuntu 14.04
<Leonidasxxx> hay alguna instalacion para ubuntu 12?
<mimecar> ¿Estás usando Ubuntu 14.04?
<Leonidasxxx> no
<mimecar> ¿qué driver quieres instalar?
<Leonidasxxx> el de la grafica
<Leonidasxxx> porque me pone en lo detalles esto: Graficos  Desconocido
<Leonidasxxx> y creo que no ha instalado nada de controladores.
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<Leonidasxxx> pues
<Leonidasxxx>  82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Leonidasxxx> esa
<mimecar> las tarjetas Intel no llevan driver privativo
<mimecar> el archivo que te has bajado es de la Web de Intel?
<Leonidasxxx> no
<Leonidasxxx> de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿del centro de software de Ubuntu 12.04?
<Leonidasxxx> no de la pagina de ubuntu que te lleva al centro de software
<Leonidasxxx> pero al ser 14.04 no me va
<Leonidasxxx> dice que me hace falta una dependencia
<mimecar> te has bajado de forma manual un paquete de la 14.04
<mimecar> no deberías instalarlo
<Leonidasxxx> si
<Leonidasxxx> pero no se puede
<Leonidasxxx> al ser 14.04
<mimecar> lógico
<Leonidasxxx> y en mi ordenador la 14.04 no va
<Leonidasxxx> lo he probado ya
<mimecar> si quieres instalar ese paquete es mejor que actualices a ubuntu 14.04
<Leonidasxxx> pues no puedo
<mimecar> entonces no podrás usarlo
<Leonidasxxx> no podria instalar la dependencia
<Leonidasxxx> actualizarla y instalar el instalador de la grafica?
<mimecar> podrías
<Leonidasxxx> de ubuntu
<mimecar> esa dependencia tendrá otra
<mimecar> y otra...
<Leonidasxxx> jajajaja
<Leonidasxxx> entoces no
<mimecar> al ser un paquete del sistema gráfico sería una locura
<Leonidasxxx> ya esque
<Leonidasxxx> tengo problemas con el 0 A.D
<Leonidasxxx> y queria averiguar si eso lo arreglaba
<mimecar> pruebalo con el live USB de la 14.04
<Leonidasxxx> Da igual no quiero estropearlo
<Leonidasxxx> demasiado que estoy aqui...
<mimecar> no hagas experimentos raros
<Leonidasxxx> bueno gracias por todo
<Leonidasxxx> ya lo se
<Leonidasxxx> no quiero romperlo
<Leonidasxxx> adios y muchas gracias por todo
<erAbuelo> me voy a comer, ta lueg
<erAbuelo> re
<Vag_32> re
<manue> buenas tardes
<manue> acabo de instalar ubuntu 14.10 con KDE y que yo haya notado me pasan dos cosas: ksystemlog no funciona correctamente y cuando llevo un rato con el pc encendido se me cuelga
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<manue> alguien sabe si ubuntu 14.10 esta dando problemas?
<manue> hola mimecar
<manue> las actualizaciones las ha hecho mientras instalaba
<mimecar> asgurate que no tiene ninguna pendiente
<manue> antes ejecute "actualizaciones de software" y me dice que no hay ninguna pendiente
<mimecar> puede ser algún bug
<mimecar> la 14.10 acaba de salir
<manue> he buscado en google y no veo a nadie que tenga el mismo problema que yo
<mimecar> te pasaba con la 14.04?
<manue> con la 14.04 me pasaba tambien, pero no recuerdo si era con kubuntu 14.04 y lo quité y puse ubuntu 14.04 con KDE, o que yo tenia ubuntu 14.04 con KDE y con una actualizacion se me quito el fallo
<manue> de todas formas, en un portatil que tengo tengo ubuntu 14.04 con KDE y va perfecto, nunca me dio problemas
<mimecar> tienes el mismo hardware en los dos equipos?
<manue> no
<mimecar> en uno puede funcionar bien y en el otro no
<manue> el portatil es un core 2 duo con 2gb, y el del fallo es un quad core con 20gb de ram
<manue> tu que me recomiendas? vuelvo a ubuntu 14.04?
<mimecar> espera un par de días por si se arregla con alguna actualización
<manue> ok, gracias
<manue> de todas formas, para comprobar si estoy actualizado como lo hago, a traves de "actualizaciones de software"?
<mimecar> en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<manue> gracias mimecar
<Abr1l> buenas
 * merrick  buenas tardes!
<Guest13096> hola estoy intentando instalar desde el centro de software de ubuntu el "cargador de programas de Windows Wine" pero no me deja por un error que dice Las dependencias del paquete no se pueden resolver. alguien me puede ayudar al respecto ?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<Guest13096> Utopic
<Guest13096> 14.10
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest13096> hago un upgrade, update?
<mimecar> primero update
<Guest13096> hago apt-get update y luego un apt-get install wine y me sigue negando la instalacion
<Guest13096> reboot?
<mimecar> primero update, después upgrade
<Guest13096> le he hecho un upgrade pero no me ha hecho nada 0 actualizados 0 instalados .... 0 en todos
<mimecar> ok, entonces ya lo tienes actualizado
<mimecar> ¿estás usando repositorios de PPA?
<Guest13096> ppa supongo que si, como lo puedo ver?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> por defecto no vienen PPA, si tienes los has añadido después
<Guest13096> http://pastebin.com/WTVP36Hu
<Guest13096> como se mira eso de los ppa? es para no molestar tanto
<mimecar> no tienes ninguna entrada de launchpad
<mimecar> en ese caso no tienes PPA
<mimecar> si Wine necesita paquetes que no tiene, tendrás que esperar a que arreglen el error
<Guest13096> no es problema de utopic? porque recuerdo que con ubuntu 14.04 si que me funkaba
<mimecar> es un problema de los repositorios de Ubuntu
<mimecar> has instalado una versión que acaba de salir y puede tener algún error
<Guest13096>  a ok pensaba que era alpha
<Guest13096> bueno de momento necesito hacer funcionar un programa windows que si podia con el wine, alguien me puede decir como de ubuntu 14.10 a 14.04
<Guest13096> ?
<mimecar> de momento no puedes hacerlo
<Guest13096> jajja pues la jodi
<mimecar> como mucho podrás poner un repositorio de PPA de Wine y esperar que esté preparado para Ubuntu 14.10
<Guest13096> vale
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<juliolz> hola a todos
<gumm> ke tal
<gumm> hay alguien aki ???
<merrick> no.
<gumm> pregunta instale ubuntu 14 y me pidieron hacer una practica hackear mi modem ya instale el aircrack
<gumm> pero me sale error http://pastebin.com/wNXpB2wF
<gumm> alguien que me pueda ayudar ??
<Guest92397> este chat es por medio p2p?
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-19
<lana> hola ttengo un grave problema
<lana> he puesto esto sudo apt-get remove libreoffice 5.0
<lana> para instalar la 5.0.2 y me he estan desapareciendo todos los iconos
<Lapos> saludos
<Lapos> alguien usa algún programa para organizar tareas?
<noseasasi> buenasss...
<Tiffon> nas
<darthjessan> hola a todos instalacion de lubuntu desde un eeepc 1000 h que se arrastraba. Ahora vuela. terminando de configurar ha llegado para quedarse
<DELLtra> nas o/
<DELLtra> Transaction failed 554 5.7.1  Relay access denied
<DELLtra> e buscado en google pero no doy con la solución . alguna idea ?
<mimecar> estás mandando un correo por un servidor sin identificarte
<DELLtra> mimecar, perdona soy nuevo en postfix
<mimecar> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_relay
<Xago> hola amigos...mi notebook me está presentando fallas ...la última fue hace pocos minutos. Estaba trabajando en una planilla y conectado a un server con ssh revisando datos, más unos browsers, cuando de pronto se apagó el notebook, totalmente. Como si le hubiese dado la instrucción HALT o apretado el botón físico de On/Off
<Xago> qué log me indica lo que sucedió?
<mimecar> es probable que sea un problema de temperatura
<Xago> estaba escribiendo y volvió a suceder
<Xago> se apagó de nuevo
<Xago> tengo puesto el sensor de T° y no supera como máximmo 71°C
<mimecar> esa temperatura es un poco alta
<Xago> mmmm
<Xago> la m´axima aumentó a 74°
<Xago> la m´axima aumentó a 77°
<Xago> abriendo las apps normales :(
<Xago> la m´axima aumentó a 79° :(
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<DELLtra> nas o/
<DELLtra> tengo un problema no logro ingresar a squirrelmail y me parece que es la consulta a la db
<DELLtra> http://pastebin.com/JZ6qjNNu
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-20
<jjuann> buenas noches, saludos
<ps-ax> Hola chicos
<DELLtra> nas o/
<chemanev> hola raza
<chemanev> cual es el tema esta noche
<chemanev> ??
<chemanev> dormidos?
<Xavier89> Hola
<Xavier89> hay alguien?
<chemanev> que onda axbier
<Xavier89> como estas chemanev?
<chemanev> bien aki dando la vuelta con los ubunteros
<chemanev> que cuentas de donde eres
<Xavier89> de argentina vos
<chemanev> mexico
<Xavier89> ahh
<Xavier89> por casualidad
<Xavier89> usas ubuntu mobile?
<chemanev> nop, yo que sepa no ha llegado a estos lares
<Xavier89> queria saber si me recomiendan cambiar android por ubuntu mobile
<chemanev> mm pues la verdad no lo he probado
<Xavier89> nose si arriesgarme
<chemanev> eres nuevo en ubuntu?
<Xavier89> no, uso debian
<Xavier89> pero queria probar ubuntu en el cel
<chemanev> yo si me cambiaria, pero yo uso las aplicaciones basicas
<Xavier89> despues se puede volver a android?
<chemanev> si creo que si, la cosa es si tu mobil es compatible con ubunut
<chemanev> si ya tienes android regresar no es problema
<Xavier89> por la arquitectura, si la soporta?
<chemanev> no se la verdad
<Xavier89> ahi busco
<Xavier89> creo que puedo
<Xavier89> es un rarz hd
<Xavier89> razr*
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<Mypiru> nas o/
<MrAnderson> Hola, consulta fuera del marco del sistema ubuntu y con respecto al irc, podría alguien decirme si conoce de algun canal donde se pueda participar y compartir conocimiento (preferiblemente con respecto al mundo de la información)?
<alberto_> hola perdon por la ignorancia para un pc con 512 de ram que linux recomendais q sirva para programar en java?
<alberto_> he intalado ubuntu 5.1 pero no da soporte
<alberto_> o no se hacerlo
<mimecar> mínimo tienes que poner Ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> pero si tienes poca RAM no es buena idea programar en Java cosas que no sean muy básicas
<alberto_> para aprender ... valdria
<alberto_> ?
<mimecar> depende de lo que quieras aprender
<mimecar> aplicaciones de consola sí, aplicaciones gráficas si tienen pocas cosas
<mimecar> Java gasta mucha RAM
<alberto_> programas basicos bases de datos pequeños programas de consulta
<mimecar> prueba con lubuntu y compilando desde la consola
<mimecar> sin Netbeans o Eclipse
<alberto_> gracias mimecar
<alberto_> y perdon molestar
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte, puedes preguntar
<alberto_> lo cortes no quita lo valiente gracias de todos modos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<nahuelon> buenas noches para todos , disculpen la pregunta newbie , pero alguien podria decirme cual es el comando correcto de consola para refrescar dns en unbutu, desde ya muchas gracias
<GridCube> nahuelon, tenes nscd?
<nahuelon> ???
<nahuelon> no se ni de que se trata Grid
<GridCube> nahuelon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/414826/how-to-flush-dns-in-ubuntu-12-04
<GridCube> si no tenes instalado nscd tenes que instalarlo, sudo apt-get install nscd y despues reiniciarlo, pero no tiene sentido si no lo tenias en un principio, no depende de tu compu el dns
<nahuelon> de todas formas lo instalo
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-21
<nahuelon> siempre un grande grid
<linuxw10> hola
<linuxw10> alguien podría ayudarme a instalar ubuntu y librarme de windows y uefi
<linuxw10> llevo todo eldía buscando en internet, he hecho  varios live  usb y probados diferentes distros de linux y no las reconoce, solo reconoce el usb de  windows.quiero  cambiarme a ubuntu
<ps-ax> que sabes de Ubuntu/Linux?
<ps-ax> linuxw10,
<linuxw10> es gratuito y todas las actualizaciones son gratuitas y es un sistema  libre y rapido. me interesa probarlo no quiero windows
<linuxw10> y me comentaron que los virus no son un problema, quiero probarlo pero no arranca desde mi pc alguien podría ayudarme por favor
<ps-ax> es que el solo decir no arranca de mi pc esta errado...
<ps-ax> a ver como estas booteand, y que estas booteando?
<linuxw10> estoy intentando arrancar una liveusb con ubuntu (ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso) con rufus seleccionando GPT para UEFI , después reinicio y no reconoce el usb. tengo secure boot deshabilitado
<linuxw10> en mi  bios solo aparece secure boot y ya lo deshabilite,no aparece nada de legacy o launch csm
<linuxw10> y tenia entendido que ubuntu era  compatible con UEFI y parece que en mi caso no :(
<ps-ax> arranca desde el disco? viste las prioridades de booteo?
<linuxw10> no  tengo soporte para disco CD/DVD, sólo tengo un usb,las prioridades de booteo esta primero el USB y por ultimo el windows boot managger
<linuxw10> probe unetbooting, rufus, LiLi, etc.
<linuxw10> deshabilite lo de proteccion antimalware temprana y lo de controladores firmados
<linuxw10> tengo windows 10, si vuelvo a windows 7 talvez pueda solucionarlo?
<linuxw10> yo se que lee los usb y se que es por ubuntu, porque por ejemplo el usb de windows si lo lee...
<linuxw10> creo que me  he leidoel google completo
<lunix> una pregunta apenas instale xubuntu en esta maquina la v.14 y cuando hice  el update a la 15 me dio este erorr ( apci pcc probe failed initramfs ) hasta ahora me es dificil entrar al pc
<lunix> holaaa
<lunix> una pregunta apenas instale xubuntu en esta maquina la v.14 y cuando hice  el update a la 15 me dio este erorr ( apci pcc probe failed initramfs ) hasta ahora me es dificil entrar al pc
<linuxw10> desactiva el apci no? lei ttambién que a veces da problemas
<lunix> como lo desactivo
<linuxw10> acpi=off
<lunix> en la terminal
<linuxw10> si creo. sinceramente nunca he usado linux
<lunix> ahh
<lunix> gracias amigo
<lunix> una pregunta apenas instale xubuntu en esta maquina la v.14 y cuando hice  el update a la 15 me dio este erorr ( apci pcc probe failed initramfs ) hasta ahora me es dificil entrar al pc
<linuxw10> pero en tu caso es eso, tienes que desactivar el acpi
<lunix> aver deja reinicio aver k pasa
<lunix> me ucata mucho entrar al pc
<linuxw10> me imagino
<lunix> antes que reinicie quien mas me pude ayudar para ver k   hago
<linuxw10> haz eso veras que es como te digo
<linuxw10> acpi=off
<linuxw10> en google tienes mas información
<lunix> uff me da hasta miedo apagarla lo intentare si no ya va para  la chatarra
<linuxw10> no hombre, se positivo
<lunix> dale regreso (espero)
<linuxw10> aqui estare
<linuxw10> yo a ver si encuentro algun modo de flashear  la bios con un firmware de esos modificados, a ver si me deja instalar ubuntu
<kanja_> Buenos días a todos, se qué no es una sala de Kali, pero quería preguntarles si alguien sabe cómo instalar la placa Wifi de una Dell 3420 (Broadcom 43142) en Kali Linux 2.0)
<DELLtra> uf
<DELLtra> yo tenia ese modelo
<DELLtra> lspci
<waflessnet> o/
<waflessnet> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar todos los cambios que ha tenido una pagina web / servidor  durante su histori ?
<waflessnet> historia*
<waflessnet> obviamente sin tener acceso a este
<linuxw10> hola
<linuxw10> hola. alguien podría echarme un cable? resulta que mi pc solo corre isos firmadas por microsoft, he probado muchas distros de linux y no corre ninguna, alguna idea?
<linuxw10> es culpa de windows 10? que es?
<linuxw10> he leido que si instalo el windows de 64 bits podré correr la distro de ubuntu de 64 bits, es asi?
<Atiros> programas muy útiles para ubuntu
<Atiros> que tiene de nuevo el ubuntu 15.10
<juanpe> alguien tiene funcionando un usblive??
<mimecar> juanpe, ¿cuál es la duda?
<juanpe> tengo una hp pavilion dv6 2137
<juanpe> con un live 14.04.2
<juanpe> pero hay momentos e congela
<mimecar> ¿usas la 14.04 por alguna razón?
<juanpe> aun si solo tengo abierto el firefox
<juanpe> no en especial
<juanpe> la instale en el usb por que notengo un disco diro
<juanpe> duro
<mimecar> si la memoria USB no tiene fallos
<juanpe>  sino ya lo tendria instlado
<mimecar> puede ser un problema de drivers
<juanpe> hum
<juanpe> tarjeta de video??
<mimecar> o del ahorro de energía del portátil
<juanpe> que sugieres
<juanpe> que no sea comprar un dico
<juanpe> disco duro
<mimecar> usa una versión de Ubuntu más reciente
<juanpe> cual me recomiendas???
<mimecar> la última versión estable
<juanpe> ok
<juanpe> solo una duda
<juanpe> la chanco sobre la anterior o instalo desde cero
<mimecar> instala de cero en el USB
<juanpe> ok
<juanpe> gracias
<Lapos> mañana quiero ir a comprarme auriculares, sabéis si suelen tener problemas con ubuntu? hay algun listado de compatibilidad por algun sitio?
<DELLtra> no creo que tengo problemas de compatibilidad  los auriculares son dispositivo de salida, si no tienes audio no seria problema de los auriculares, seria problema de la tarjeta de audio,
<DELLtra> tengas*
<Lapos> okey gracias DELLtra
<Lapos> si de momento los que me han prestado en algunas ocasiones nunca tuve ningún problema por ahora
<Lapos> pero por no meter la pata ahora quiero comprar alguno, pero supongo que tienes razón
<NePtUnO> mientras la tarjeta de sonido funcione, los auriculares funcionan
<NePtUnO> ahora que si son por conexion usb ahí ya es cuestion de suerte
<Lapos> es que veo que existen de inalambricos, y claro eso ya no sé si será tan compatible
<Lapos> pero igual tampoco vale mucho la pena inalambricos
<Lapos> me recomendáis algun auricular ? o esto ya es mucho pedir? xD lo que me gustaria es que los ruidos externos no me molesten mucho en mis tareas...
<Atiros> si quieres calidar de sonido tiene que ser con cable
<Lapos> okey
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-22
<_-leo-_> Jeje GatoLoko xD
 * _-leo-_ le echa agua en la cara al gato que esta loko :v
<marthus> hola buenos dias :D.... una consulta.... se puede restaurar las configuraciones que viene por defecto en la carpeta home sin necesidad de volver a instalar ?
<GridCube> marthus: si, simplemente borra todo y cuando reinicies la sesion se regeneran, podes copiar lo que quieras salvar a otra carpeta
<gabriel_> alcohol 120
<gabriel_> estoy instalando un ubuntu server en mi portatil para aprender cosas pero se me ha quedado congelado en el punto 85% del proces de instalacion, mientras ejecuta un proceso llamado mime-support
<gabriel_> alguien sabe que puedo hacer? tan solo reiniciar? :S
<gabriel_> el mensaje es "Ejecutando disparador post-installation mime-support"
<gabriel_> hay un mensje en el foro de alguien que le ha pasado tambien pero no fue resuleto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/178761#.VikicqcvBpQ
<gabriel_> La unica respuesta dice que pruebe instalando desde pendrive, pero mi instalacion la estoy haciendo desde pendrive
<gabriel_> no encuentro info al respecto
<gabriel_> tenia que haber hecho un backup u_u¡
<gabriel_> bueno, he reiniciado y por lo visto no he perdido el acceso a mi principal ubuntu :D
<gabriel_> estoy tratando de volver instalar ubuntu server en el mismo portatil y se me ha vuelto a quedar congelado
<gabriel_> esta vez mientras se estaba confgigurando system-service(amd64) en el 68% del proces de instalacion
<gabriel_> hace como 15min que no avanza
<mimecar> ¿habías comprobado la suma MD5 del live USB?
<gabriel_> mimecar: comprobe la MD5 de la .iso y coincidia con la de la web
<gabriel_> tambien use la opcion de 'comprobar estado del disco' o algo asi del menu de instalacion
<gabriel_> y alli me daba un error, pero buscando por internet ese error se decia que se podia ignorar
<mimecar> es raro que una instalación de Ubuntu Server de problemas
<gabriel_> no se, a lo mejor es este portatil que no es compatible del todo? :S
<mimecar> por eso puede ser problema del Live USB o del disco duro
<gabriel_> lo que pasa es que ya podria salir una consola con el proceso que esta haciendo exactamente mientras se instala porque con lo que sale por la pantalla no puedo ver nada
<gabriel_> solo que esta al 68% y que en teoria esta confgigurando system-services
<gabriel_> y antes me ha pasado lo mismo pero con otra cosa
<mimecar> me parece que uno de los terminales virtuales muestra la información de la instalación
<gabriel_> a si
<gabriel_> en el F4 hay info
<darthjessan> Hola a todos
<gabriel_> me esta haciendo una pregunta :S
<gabriel_> dice que /etc/systemd/logind.conf ha sido creado por mi o por un script
<darthjessan> -
<gabriel_> y que si quiero instalar la version del desarrolladr del paquete, consergvar la version que tengo...
<gabriel_> le doy  a la primera no?
<darthjessan> -
<gabriel_> creo que no me hace caso xD
<mimecar> gabriel_, has formateado las particiones antes de formatear verdad?
<darthjessan> -
<gabriel_> mimecar: no se, es que es la segunda vez que lo hago
<gabriel_> consecutivamente
<mimecar> después del error has reiniciado el ordenador?
<gabriel_> porque antes tambien se me quedo congelado, pero en el punto 80 y pico% y le habia dado que instalar ademos GNOME Desktop
<gabriel_> ahora le habia dicho que no me instalara nada mas
<mimecar> si tienes otro live usb comprueba si el disco tiene errores
<gabriel_> si mimecar , como no avanzó durante horas al final reinicie
<gabriel_> el disco duro?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> que se quede bloqueado de esa forma en diferentes paquetes
<mimecar> podría ser que tuvieras sectores defectuosos
<gabriel_> pues esto seria una putada porque no es un sobremesa
<mimecar> compruebalo
<gabriel_> pero es raro que la consola de F4 m haga una pregunta pero luego no me haga caso cuando respondo no?
<mimecar> la pregunta te tiene que salir en la pantalla de instalación
<gabriel_> aunque he tardado como 25minutos a responder porque me lo ha preguntado a las 19:00h
<gabriel_> pues la pantalla de la instalacion simplemente no avanza porque solos ale la barra de progreso..
<gabriel_> ya podria salir una consola alli tambien y que se pueda repsonder si te preguntan
<mimecar> ... cuando hay preguntas salen en esa pantalla
<gabriel_> bueno pues voy a reiniciar otra vez y a ver is encuentro esto de sectores defectuosos
<gabriel_> es curioso porque por mas que falle la instalacion del nuevo ubuntu mi anterior ubuntu sigue intacto
<gabriel_> claro que esta en otra particion pero pensaba que eso era mas 'peligroso'
<mimecar> si hay sectores defectuosos pero no lo usas no aparece el problema
<gabriel_> nose si no pues provare debian server ya que la cuestion es aprender
<gabriel_> aunque si es problema de hardware imagino que pasara lo mismo
<mimecar> es lo más probable...
<gabriel_> he ejecutado hace rato el comando sudo badblock -v /dev/sda > bad-blocks-result
<gabriel_> dice que esta checkeando blocsk y tal pero tarda un monton
<gabriel_>  que mi pc esta jodido
<mimecar> tiene que tardar bastante tiempo
<gabriel_> lo que pasa es que en el ejemplo decia /dev/sda1 y yo he puesto /dev/sda pero en teoria se esta ejecutnado igualmente...
<mimecar> sda1 es una partición
<mimecar> sda el disco
<gabriel_> por eso, imagine eso
<gabriel_> asi compruebo todo el disco ya de paso, on?
<gabriel_> no*
<mimecar> ok
<gabriel_> ejecutnado el supercomando "sudo fdisk -l" veo que tengo 4
<gabriel_> sda 1 sda2 sda5 y sda6
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-23
<oletusco> Hola, alguien sabe poner salvapantallas en Ubuntu? gracias
<Lopulus> gente: tengo ZC0301 Webcam y no me la reconoce Skype. La necesito para hacer un curso online. Alguna ayuda?
<Lopulus> gente: tengo ZC0301 Webcam y no me la reconoce Skype. La necesito para hacer un curso online. Alguna ayuda?
<johnbeer> adsfasdf
<johnbeer> probando
<installer> alguno con experiencia en mogrify, y me pueda decir porque no me agarra bien el ancho pasado como argumento.
<installer> mogrify -verbose -resize $anchox$alto! *.$formato
<Diplo`> Probando Emacs ERC desde Ubuntu Mate... :D
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-24
<droopy68> Saludos
<darkp> hola amigos buenas tardes
<mimecar> hola darkp
<darkp> soy nuevo en linux y la verdad que no se que hacer jajaja ya instale actualizaciones y todo pero ahora no se que mas hacer :(
<mimecar> ¿usar el ordenador?
<darkp> holaa mimecar :3
<darkp> jajaja pues si :3 pero am no se como que cosas se pueden hacer aqui en xubuntu
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites hacer
<darkp> o bueno, si claro creo que empezare a buscar como montar photoshop aqui
<mimecar> puedes usar Gimp
<darkp> jajaja lo estoy usando ahorita pero como que estoy muuuuy acostumbrado al photoshop que estoy batallando un poquito
<mimecar> pues te acostumbrarás rápido
<darkp> y eso que estoy viendo tutoriales de como usarlo
<mimecar> porque no recibirás ayuda para usar el Photoshop teniendo Gimp :p
<darkp> jajajajaja pues si bueno entonces muchas gracias :3 seguire practicando gimp :3
<darkp> con tu permiso muchas gracias n_n
<successus> salud o/
<Mypiru> buenas o/
<iago> hola como les va
<iago> les cuento y aer si alguien sabe ayudarme; insatale kubuntu15.10, pero me falla la mensajeria instantanea, la de la barra de tareas, la configuro con la cuenta e google y no conecta, y si voy a configurar los hungouts se me reinicia todo kde
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<xubuntu58o> buen dia
<Joseco> Buenas
<Joseco> ¿Alguien, podŕia ayudarme con una duda que tengo por favor, es que estaba intentando actualizar ubuntu 14.04 a 15.04 y durante la instalación se quedó bloqueado, no se si es posible  matar el proceso y continuarlo desde donde quedó sin afectar mi distribución.
<Joseco> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/44cH7gcXSnCP3YY7VfrY
<MrTulias> Joseco, creo que te has saltado una versión ala actualizar, hay que ir de una en una (deberías pasar por la 14.10 para llegar a la 15.04) menos las lts, que se puede pasar a la siguiente
<Joseco> Mm extraño, seguí una guía y esta me decía que usara el gestor de actualizaciones, este me dijo que la versión a actualizar sería la 15.04
<Joseco> no me pasó por la 14.10
<Joseco> Entonces, ¿puedo matar el proceso del actualizador de distribución y volverlo a continuar?
<MrTulias> no sabría decirte, no sé cómo quedaría una actualización a medias... ¿¿Hiciste respaldo antes?
<Joseco> de unas fotos que tengo
<Joseco> de resto no más
<MrTulias> Si no pierdes nada importante puedes probar, yo suelo actualizar instalando de nuevo, no sé cómo queda una actualización a medias
<Joseco> ok, lo intentaré gracias MrTulias, voy a copiar otros datos.
#ubuntu-es 2015-10-25
<wintolinux> hola
<wintolinux> alguien puede ayudarme a instalar ubuntu?
<wintolinux> no hay soporte nunca
<Xavier89> hola
<Xavier89> hay alguien?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<jl> Hola
<mimecar> hola jl
<jl> tengo un problema despues de instalar ubuntu gnome 15.10
<jl> no paso de la pantalla de login
<jl> he creado otro usuario y este si entra en gnome shell
<mimecar> ¿es una instalación desde cero?
<jl> bueno he conservado el /home
<mimecar> seguramente tendrás algún problema con la configuración de tu usuario
<jl> puede que este cogiendo alguna configuración antigua verdad
<mimecar> si has mantenido /home, ¿has actualizado los permisos al nuevo usuario?
<jl> no eso no
<jl> que tengo que hacer?
<mimecar> cambiar los permisos con el comando chown
<mimecar> sólo a la carpeta del usuario antiguo
<jl> voy a probar
<jl> nada
<jl> he hecho un chown  y nada
<mimecar> pon el comando que has usado
<jl> sudo chown -R usuario:usuario micarpetausuario
<mimecar> si lo has hecho con un usuario que existe en el sistema y has cambiado los permisos
<mimecar> te debería ir si cambias al usuario antiguo
<jl> voy a reiniciar a ver
<jl> nada
<jl> puede ser el xorg?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si con el usuario nuevo te va es algo de configuración
<jl> umm
<jl> y reseteando la configuración?
<mimecar> tendrías que renombrar las carpetas de configuración del usuario viejo
<jl> voy a investigar que carpetas son
<mimecar> son unas cuantas
<jl> un poco de limpieza jeje -> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<jl> ya funciona
<jl> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> sabes que te has cargado todas las configuraciones verdad?
<jl> si si
<jl> pero no hay problema
<jl> lo configuro de nuevo y listo
<jl> lo dicho, gracias!!
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<ubuntu-mate> buenas alguien sabe si se puede probar ubuntu mate en espanol
<mimecar> no lo he usado, puedes descargar el escritorio y comprobar si está traducido
<ubuntu-mate> lo he descargado pero viene en ingles y solo si se instala permite usarlo en espanol
<ubuntu-mate> queria usarlo en live usb pero en espanol
<mimecar> haz la instalación en un live usb
<ubuntu-mate> ya la he echo pero viene en ingles y no me deja usarlo en espanol sin instalar
<ubuntu-mate> no se si hay forma de ponerlo en espanol en live usb
<mimecar> haz la instalación en el live usb
<ubuntu-mate> lo voy a intentar
<ubuntu-mate> gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos importantes antes
<ubuntu-mate> asi lo hare
<ubuntu-mate> gracias por la idea
<drwd> aleluya
<drwd> ¿Alguien por aqui?
<mimecar> sip
<drwd> no funciona el comando /connect mimercar
<mimecar> con /server irc.freenode.net:7070 no te sirve?
<drwd> dijo algo de /server en el error
<mimecar> no he usado el comando connect en el IRC
<mimecar> de momento no me ha hecho falta para usarlo de normal
<phablet> hola
<mimecar> hola phablet
<phablet> listo
<phablet> perdona, se cerro conexion
<phablet> Aqui hay mucha gente, pero nadie mas habla.
<drwd> ok, aleluya
<mimecar> ha costado un poco :p
<drwd> antes no era asi
<drwd> Creo que ya existe webapp para esto
<drwd> ire a probar
<mimecar> este canal tiene movimiento cuando hay dudas
<mimecar> tarde
<drwd> Ok esto esta mucho mejor
<dixson-canaima41> hola amigos, me descargue un tema para el mouse, y lo guarde en la carpeta /usr/share/icons y cambia sin problema pero cuando estoy en un navegador se coloca el mouse por defaut.
<drwd> Quieres cambiar la apariencia del mouse, pero no te deja
<drwd> ¿Has probado a reiniciar?
<dixson-canaima41> voy a reiniciar a ver
<dixson-canaima41> si la cambia, pero cuando entro al navegador me coloca el mouse que viene por efecto
<drwd> Por eso
<dixson-canaima41> reinicio a ver
<drwd> Ahora que tal?
<dixson-canaima41> drwd, igual amigo, el mouse no tiene problema en nautilus, aca, etc, el problema es en el navegador y en aplicaciones como vlc
<drwd> Que ubuntu tienes?
<drwd> digo, que distro
<mimecar> Firefox o Vlc seguramente están usando los cursores de GTK
<dixson-canaima41> drwd, tengo canaima 4.1, que es basado en debian 7, igual en ubuntu 14.04 lo intente hacer hace como una semana y pasa lo mismo.
<dixson-canaima41> mimecar, y como cambio eso??
<mimecar> dixson-canaima41, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe (ya que no usas Ubuntu) y seguimos allí
<drwd> Joder con los canales, me van a matar
<dixson-canaima41> xD
<mimecar> los canales son temáticos
<drwd> Como dicen en mi tierra, peho pejapiro.
<drwd> No intenten traducirlo, no tiene traduccion.
<drwd> Al final estoy usando el Kiwi IRC web-app
<b43> Hola, muy buenas tardes.
<Xavier89> hola b43 gracias igualmente
<b43> Me gustaría saber si alguien me pudiera ayudar con un tema de inspircd, es una tontera, pero no le puedo pillar.
<Xavier89> b43 yo uso unreal
<b43> Se que este canal no es para eso, pero si fuera posible dar a exponer mi pregunta.
<b43> Si me lo permitieran claro.
<mimecar> b43, si no tiene relación con Ubuntu pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<b43> No quiero faltar a la norma.
<mimecar> ese canal es de temática libre
<Xavier89> pero si el inspircd esta en ubuntu, tendria relacion mimecar
<mimecar> le he puesto si no tiene relación
<mimecar> ya que ha dicho que no estaba en la temática del canal
<mimecar> b43, si es un programa que estás ejecutando en Ubuntu puedes preguntarlo
<b43> Un servidor irc, basado en inspircd.
<mimecar> mientras la duda tenga relación con Ubuntu no hay problema, si fuera con otra distribución ya quedaría fuera de la temática
<b43> Pues la duda va dentro de ello, pero más macro.
<b43> Mejor no la hago en ese caso, ya que podría faltar a la norma del canal y no es mi intención Sr., mimecar.
<mimecar> lo ejecutas en Ubuntu?
<espana91> hola como estat buenas noches a todos jo tengo un problema en mi ubuntu 15.10 el audio driver realtek no viene detectado correctamiente
<espana91> hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-24
<warripei> hola buenas noches
<warripei> ¿hay alguien todavía?
<warripei> adios
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-25
<torrealba2719> que tal
<torrealba2719> saludos a todos
<warripei> Hola
<warripei> Tengo un problema con la tarjeta wifi del portátil
<warripei> al reiniciar el equipo no se enciende
<warripei> hola
<warripei> ¿hay alguien?
<wyre> alguien sabe cuáles son los repos más importantes de 16.04.1?
<wyre> de cuál podría prescindir?
<usuario_> Ok!
<usuario_> eso fue rápido
<usuario_> entonces es necesario descargar algun paquete para lo del dock?
<usuario_> o
<usuario_> porque en centro de control no pude encontrar como
<anonymous-laptop> now?
<anonymous-laptop> usuario_
<anonymous-laptop> tuve problemas para ocnectar a este canal, disculpa, te hablé por privado pero no respondías.
<usuario_> si,como no respondias pense que habias salido del canal jajaja
<usuario_> bueno, voy a buscar en la red como puedo hacerle
<usuario_> instale cairo dock pero no se como lanzarlo
<mimecar> ¿no te aparece en el dock de ubuntu?
<usuario_> no
<usuario_> no aparece
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado?
<usuario_> en consola pegue lo siguiente:sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cairo-dock-team
<mimecar> ¿qué más?
<usuario_> sudo apt-get update
<usuario_> y sudo apt-get install cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins
<usuario_> en Ubuntu Mate por cierto
<mimecar> ejecuta el dock con el comando "cairo-dock"
<usuario_> listo aunque aparecio una advertencia jejeje
<usuario_> hmmm, cuando cerre la terminal tambien se cerro el dock
<mimecar> lanza el dock desde el escritorio
<usuario_> ok. Lo encontre en aplicaciones y Htas.del sistema
<usuario_> Pidgin es lo que era el messenger de MSN??
<mimecar> pidgin se podia conectar a la red del Messenger
<mimecar> pero admite más protocolos
<usuario_> aun esta activo a diferencia de messenger me imagino
<usuario_> Bueno, vuelvo en un momento
<usuario_> Ok
<usuario_> creo que ya se un poco mas sobre personalizar la apariencia
<wyre_> a alguien se le ocurre qué paquetes podría congelar con apt-mark para evitar problemas al actualizar en un usb live conpersistencia?
<wyre_> tal vez con el kernel bastaría?
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-26
<lgomezcl> kubot
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-27
<fredo_> saludos a todos. Se puede administrar politicas a una cuenta de usuario con ubuntu y el programa vspace(ncomputing)?
<fredo_> buenas. Alguien por aqui??
<Amo_Control> hola
<xblaster> hola con todos
<Carlos-Riper> Hola a todos, un gran favor; necesito cambiar el nombre de carpetas de manera masiva      CARPETAS FOTOS   >>   Carpeta Fotos, muchas gracias.
<xblaster> hola con todos
<xblaster> s
<payo> Hola estoy configurando en ubuntu 14.04 lts un servidor controlador tipo AD para una red local con estaciones de trabajo en windows 7 y 8 y algunas en Ubuntu .  Ya he seguido los pasos hasta el punto donde debo probar el funcionamiento del cliente samba ... digito el comando  en un terminal        smbclient -L localhost -U%    me responde session setup failed: NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND...
<payo> ... me responde
<payo> que puede ser ???   gracias por la ayuda de antemano
<Guest19027> alguien me puede explicar que paso con la vida
<r1ghtz0> aah
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-28
<ivedci89> holaaa auxilio
<ivedci89> no tengo sonido en ubuntu
<ivedci89> mejor dicho, me aparece solo los dispositivos "Salida Digital" y "HDMI" y no son las que uso...
<ivedci89> lo unico raro que hice fue pasarme por GNOME fallback
<ivedci89> vi eso y volvi al entorno Ubuntu, pero sigue igual
<ivedci89> ah tambien estuve en KDE Plama o algo asi
<sirix> ivedci89: en el terminal: alsamixer y dime que ves :)
<ivedci89> ──────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.27.2 ─────────────────────────────┐
<ivedci89> │  Tarjeta: HDA ATI SB                   F1:  Ayuda                            │
<ivedci89> │     Chip: Realtek ALC889
<sirix> no te aparecen barras de colores?
<ivedci89> si
<sirix> aja
<ivedci89>  Master >Headphon   PCM     Front   Front Mi Front Mi Surround  Center  LFE      Side     Line   Line Boo  S/PDIF  S/PDIF D Auto-Mut<Rear Mic>
<sirix> las barras "master" y "pcm" que tienen debajo?
<ivedci89> pcm no tiene nada
<ivedci89> y el master estaba en 00
<ivedci89> con fondo verde y a full o sea 100
<sirix> muevete a pcm y cuando estes sobre esa barra aprieta "m" y dime que pasa
<ivedci89> no pasa nada
<ivedci89> (es raro che, estaba todo bien nunca me dio dramas este equipo) tiene el u14 desde que aparecio para descargar...
<ivedci89> ubuntu 14.04
<sirix> es un laptop, o uno de escritorio?
<ivedci89> desktop msi 890gxm
<sirix> con speakers externos o audifonos?
<ivedci89> califica como speakers... (es un amplificador analogico conectado en el miniplug verde trasero.
<ivedci89> recuerdo que antes tenia tres opciones en dispositivos de sonido:
<ivedci89> hdmi, spdif, altavoces...
<ivedci89> ahora falta altavoces
<ivedci89> reiniciare por si acaso, talvez el pasearme por diferentes entornos graficos genero algun  bug que se yo..
<ivedci89> asi es...
<ivedci89> volvio todo a la normalidad
<ivedci89> sirix:
<ivedci89> lo sospeche a lo del bug, porque no hice cambios significativos solo me pasee por los entornos y el equipo es totalmente compatible con linux.
<ivedci89> Ahora me precupa otro tema, algo menos urgente, hace un par de días que no puedo iniciar Dropbox.
<ivedci89> De todas formas Gracias por tu inmediata atención.
<uruk> hola hay alguien?
<uruk> tengo un cd virgen y me gustaria ir grabando datos en el cd sin quemar por completo el cd , como lo hago?
<uruk> es decir poder utilizar multisesion en un cd desde linea de comandos
<ibonggm> hay alguien ?
<rda-mac> hola ibonggm
<ibonggm> hola  rda aqui se trata programacion gtk estoi interesado pero no se adonde akudir
<GridCube> primero tenes que aprender a escribir en español, despues tenes que aprender a escribir en inglés, y despues empezar a empezar a si tal ves algún dia puedas escribir código, porque así como vamos va a ser imposible
<rda-mac> ibonggm: aquí se trata del sistema operativo Ubuntu en Español. Te recomiendo que busques en los listados de canales alguno que se adecue mejor
<ibonggm> gracias rda
<rda-mac> ibonggm: lo acabo de buscar y existe un canal dedicado a gtk, pero es en ingles lo único
<ibonggm> Bueno mi nivel es bastante bajo
<ibonggm> de ingles queria decir
<rda-mac> ibonggm: el comentario de GridCube puede parecer un tanto ofensivo, pero en realidad es muy bueno si lo pensas bien, es un buen consejo.
<ibonggm> si, parecia molesto por mi ortografia
<GridCube> un poquito
<ibonggm> pues me disculpo por ello Gridecube
<askhl> "hola rda. Aqui se trata programacion gtk? Estoy interesado, pero no se adonde acudir." <-- No hay que escribir perfecto, pero yo diría que ese nivel es aceptable en IRC.
<askhl> (yo he hecho unas 5 correcciones)
<ibonggm> gracias
<GridCube> no es para tanto P:
<ibonggm> VLC no me repruduce ciertos archivos de video. Alguien ha tenido este problema?
<MrTulias> igual te falta algún codec. Si te aparece algún error igual te indica cual
<ibonggm> libdvdx  al parecer es la  libreria que falta pero no consigo instalarla
<ibonggm> la x es incognita
<MrTulias> ¿tienes synaptic instalado? Para la búsqueda de paquetes específicos personalmente lo prefiero
<ibonggm> si tengo tambien instalados.
<GridCube> ibonggm: instala los restricted addons
<ibonggm> deacuerdo
<ibonggm> el sysnaptic me indica que ya estan instalados
<ibonggm> restricted addons
<MrTulias> restricted-extras
<GridCube> ^
<MrTulias> ¿es algún formato muy raro? Otra opción sería pasarlo a otro formato
<ibonggm> restricted-extras tambien
<GridCube> que formato es?
<ibonggm> el formato es dvdrip.avi
<GridCube> avi lo tiene que reproducir sin problemas
<GridCube> te fijaste usando otro reproductor?
<GridCube> mi preferido es smplayer
<ibonggm> el reprodutor videos de ubuntu si me lo reproduce
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> vlc tiene su propio paquete de codecs
<GridCube> que no depende de restricted
<ibonggm> eso es
<ibonggm> y en debian jessie si me lo reproduce
<MrTulias> a mi me aparecen instalados lbdvdread4 y libdvdnav4 buscando 'libdvd' en synaptic, xubuntu 16.04, por si te sirve
<MrTulias> libdvdread4*
<ibonggm> si estas librerias estan disponibles para xubuntu, lubuntu y ubuntu. pues yo marco solo las que pertenecen a ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-29
<MrTulias> Buenas, para mirar qué usuario está realizando un proceso (de los mensajes de los logs) suelo usar pstree -pula , pero me cuesta encontrarlos... ¿alguna manera mejor?
<MrTulias> por ejemplo, uno de los mensajes me dice que me asegure que existen unos ficheros y que el usuario 121 tiene permisos de lectura y escritura... ¿Cómo averiguo quién es el usuario y qué intenta hacer?
<MrTulias> creo que es algún demonio de nvidia, pero no lo veo
<Guest56690> hola alguien me despeja una duda?
<Guest56690> Puede ser que un pc se cuelgue solo si esta usando el kernel 4.4?
<Guest56690> hola
<jorge__> hola
<jorge__> alguien para una pregunta?
<jorge__> hay alguien?
<jorge__> alguien puede escribir algo por favor?
<jorge__> hola
<jorgee> hola
<jorgee> no se si esto no va o que pero no puedo leer ningun mensaje
<jorgee> solo leo los que pongo yoi
<jorgee> yo
<jorvaes> hola
<jorvaes> nadie?
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-10-30
<dixson> hola chicos y chicas, estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu 16.04, pero al momento de instalar el servidor que usa para la instalación es el de mi pais. y ese servidor es muy lento, como hago para que la instalacion se haga con el servidor principal?
<dixson> linuxmint-es
<ived> HOLA, NO ME GUSTA MOLESTAR PERO TENGO UNA SESION DE XUBUNTU EN LA QUE ALGUNAS APLICACIONES MUESTRAN SU MENU EN EL PANEL, TAPANDO LA LISTA DE VENTANAS Y ALGO MAS
<ived> CÓMO PODRIA SOLUCIONAR ESTO?
<ived> UBUNTU 14.04 CON XUBUNTU-DESKTOP
<ived> INSTALADO
<GridCube> o_o
<GridCube> eso no deberia pasar en absoluto
<GridCube> podes pasar un screenshot?
<ived> si
<ived> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Screenshot%20-%20301016%20-%2001:43:50.png
<ived> la pudiste ver?
<ived> sino decime donde la subo
<ived> ahh
<ived> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<ived> Site is down for maintenance
<SAJAR> BUNEAS GENTE
<SAJAR> aqui desde almeria
<craft>  Hola, podrían decirme si es posible que este sobremesa equipe procesadores arm como se anuncia en el producto ?
<craft> http://www.compu-electronic.com/EndUser/schede/index.asp?codice=A20DA-SP001T&IDCategoria=PC&IDNegozio=C&IDFamiglia=&Prod=
<craft> fabricante: amd; tecnología: quad-core arm; velocidad de clock: 1,800 ghz; ram instalada: 4 gb; dimensión total soportes: 500 gb; s.o.: windows 10; versión s.o.: home;
<craft> y si equipara procesadores arm , entonces eso significa que este sobremesa no necesita de ventiladores o de ventilación activa????
<craft>  Lo de que tenga o no procesadores arm es para  más o menos saber si es posible que este sobremesa  funcione sin equipar un ventilador y evitando así polvo y ruidos
<craft> Acaso hay ordenadores de sobremesa que funcionen con procesadores ARM ????
<craft>  o es una errata de imprenta???
<craft>  como no sé ni un apice sobre hardware por eso pregunto
<craft> #hardware-es
<craft> #asus-es
<r1ghtz0> buenas
<r1ghtz0> me preguntaba si una manera en especial para instalar wow en ubuntu
<r1ghtz0> me parece que vi algo una vez pero
<r1ghtz0> no se si baste solo con wine y listo
<r1ghtz0> como puedo saber los canales que tiene un irc?
<r1ghtz0> o mejor dicho un servidor
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-25
<debs> hola buenas noches
<debs> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<debs> como hacer mi debian con ip estatica
<debs> ?
<debs> plaese
<melani> hola
<melani> me podria alguien ayudar
<melani> porfavor
<melani> tengo un problema
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-26
<oliviasocorro> oliviasocorro
<elmalafacha> Hola, necesito ayuda. He intentado actualizar de 17.04 a 17.10, pero no me deja. Me dice: "No se ha podido calcular la actualización"
<elmalafacha> busqué una solución pero no he encontrado nada
<elmalafacha> les agradecería si me pudieran ayudar
<Mateo1> Hola a todos
<Mateo1> Les hago una pregunta...estoy necesitando algun ecualizador de fase lineal pero al parecer no encuantro ninguno...alguien me podria ayudar?uso ardour con ubuntustudio
 * acacio pasen linda noche que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-27
 * acacio pasen linda noche :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-28
<odin_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-10-29
<willfrand> hola
<willfrand> Bueno chicos, hace rato no entraba a este chat, tengo una duda, resulta que estoy instalando un software, y me dice que los repos están en tal parte, pero es solo una dirección web, la verdad no estoy muy familiarizado con esto, entonces quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes só, y me pudiese ayudar
<elhoir> hola a todos, he actualizado manualmente de xenial a bionic y tengo un problema de duplicado de ficheros
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/2tLgwVtV
<elhoir> como lo resuelvo?
<elhoir> en teoria el paquete texlive-math-extra va a desinstalarse... pero no lo hace antes de detectarse el suplicado
<elhoir> duplicado*
<elhoir> https://pastebin.com/gw0JHm6u
<JK22> hola
<JK22> alguien por aquí?
<JK22> en el chat inglés son muy maleducados
<elhoir> hola?
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a ocuras no se llega lejos 
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-22
<acacio> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , hasta otro ratito👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-23
<BoF> buenas gente alguien que se maneje con openssl
<DarkPsydeLord> que necesitas saber exactamente de openssl?
<DarkPsydeLord> digo no soy exactamente un experto pero lo he usado algunas cuantas veces
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque creo que la ultima vez use letsencrypt
<DarkPsydeLord> a si
<DarkPsydeLord> olvide el tag BoF
<BoF> jajajaj
<BoF> hola DarkPsydeLord
<BoF> que bueno solo queria saber algunas cosas DarkPsydeLord y queria conversar con alguien del tema
<DarkPsydeLord> a bien en ese caso estas con la persona correcta
<DarkPsydeLord> yo hablo sin parar aunque no tenga nada que ver con el tema
<BoF> jajajaja
 * DarkPsydeLord True facts!
<BoF> DarkPsydeLord: bueno lo que sucede es que tengo un apache corriendo
<BoF> pero con una aplicacion que funcionara solo de manera local
<BoF> logre crear el certificado de manera local mira https://imgur.com/a/bLahhKF
<BoF> me dice que la coenxion esta cifrada https://imgur.com/a/raA3DuJ
<BoF> pero no logro el candado verde
<BoF> :D
<BoF> o de manera local no es posible?
<BoF> no dijiste que eras bueno para conversar DarkPsydeLord? jejeje
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha si pero estoy en el trabajo
<DarkPsydeLord> y aveces me distraen
<BoF> jejeje
<DarkPsydeLord> especialmente esas personas que vienen con problemas de
<DarkPsydeLord> oye que crees mi teclado le aprieto a una tecla y escribe como 40
<DarkPsydeLord> que crees que sea
<DarkPsydeLord> y yo siempre asi de....
<DarkPsydeLord> jugo!
<BoF> :P
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno en todo caso dice estar cifrada
<BoF> claro
<BoF> pero manejas otra info DarkPsydeLord , se puede dejar de manera local el candado verde?
<DarkPsydeLord> recuerda que cuando cifras algo suelen cambiar sus puertos y si es accesado via dns tambien cambia su ruta
<DarkPsydeLord> pues supongo que se podria haciendo un clon que fuera accesible por la red interna
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque pierde todo sentido+
<DarkPsydeLord> solo debes tener a los clientes locales configurados para este tipo de servicio
<DarkPsydeLord> y ya nunca mas te dara problema
<DarkPsydeLord> asi los tengo yo aqui en el trabajo y tengo 170 pcs corriendo
<BoF> ok entonces lo tienes parecido a como yo lo tengo no
<BoF> el cifrado similar
<BoF> en una red local
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno a grandes rasgos
<DarkPsydeLord> tengo 2 servidores de correo cada uno con sus certificados
<BoF> perfecto entonces DarkPsydeLord no me preocupo que no salga el candado verde
<DarkPsydeLord> na
<BoF> ya esta cifrado
<BoF> mas que todo me da miedo que se meta alguien con un ettercap a capturar el trafico en el login :D
<DarkPsydeLord> estas accesando de la misma compu que tiene el certificado no?
<BoF> pero con hice la prueba
<BoF> DarkPsydeLord: desde otra maquina accedo
<DarkPsydeLord> a ok
<DarkPsydeLord> que puerto tienes configurado a tu host?
<BoF> DarkPsydeLord: ahora debo configurar los VirtualHost
<DarkPsydeLord> eso...
<BoF> ahora mi por ejemplo
<DarkPsydeLord> es que cuando quieres un acceso a un host asegurado cambia los puertos
<BoF> si tengo 3 VirtualHost el primero hola.dew el segundo chao.dew y el tercer comoestas.dew
<DarkPsydeLord> como ejemplo mis servidores de correo usan el 25 por default pero tras ser cifrados deben usar el 468
<BoF> debo crear un sertificado por cada 1 ?
<BoF> o utilizo el mismo para los 3?
<DarkPsydeLord> si no... pues hacen un llamado a una conexion plana
<BoF> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> puedes usar el mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> pero lo vuelves vulnerable
<BoF> porque?
<DarkPsydeLord> y probablemente te de warnings
<BoF> me conviene crear certificado para cada VirtualHost?
<DarkPsydeLord> se
<BoF> a bien
<DarkPsydeLord> mira cuando se hace el handshake los hosts intercambian datos
<BoF> en los clientes en el archivos hosts agrego la ip y hola.dew
<BoF> asi lo tengo
<DarkPsydeLord> si hay mas hosts intercambiando datos con la unidad certificadore accesando la misma informacion que crees que este sucediendo?
<BoF> colapso
<DarkPsydeLord> si eso es el default yo normalmente creo carpetas distintas para confundir al enemigo hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> aveces incluso instalo en lugares insospechados
<DarkPsydeLord> pero asi soy yo de paranoico no sigas mi ejemplo
<BoF> jajaja
<BoF> ahora sabes como forzar al cliente a entrar siempre por https?
<BoF> me refiero actualmente puedo colocar http://ip y https://ip y funciona de igual manera
<BoF> pero me gustaria que al colocar http://ip me cambie a https://ip
<DarkPsydeLord> yo tengo php usando un pequeño script
<DarkPsydeLord> casi siempre eso es labor del lado del servidor
<DarkPsydeLord> no puedes hacerlo del lado del cliente
<BoF> puedo verlo?
<BoF> podre hacer .htaccess?
<BoF> a los clientes les paso el archivo crt y ya no?
<DarkPsydeLord> mira en apache
<DarkPsydeLord> se puede cambiar la configuracion
<DarkPsydeLord> pero yo no creo sea lo adecuado por que lo cambiarias para todos los sites en ese server
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si solo es el unico site puede que sea el camino a seguir
<DarkPsydeLord> dejame escribirte en pm que hay que hacer
<BoF> dale DarkPsydeLord
<DarkPsydeLord> esa informacion la di en privado por que decir como se protege tu servidor en un canal abierto es mala idea xD
<DarkPsydeLord> alguna persona como yo podria adueñarse de tu server y terminar almacenando 1.9 yotabytes de porno
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<DarkPsydeLord> BRB!
<BoF> jajaja
<DarkPsydeLord> por cierto ahorita no le vengo manejando porno
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si tengo buen tecno
<DarkPsydeLord> UUUUUUU
<DarkPsydeLord> fiestaaaa!
<BoF> msf and docker ?
<DarkPsydeLord> lo siento no hablo docker!
<BoF> https://hub.docker.com/r/metasploitframework/metasploit-framework/
<BoF> ups eso no era aca
<BoF> :D
<DarkPsydeLord> ¬¬!
<BoF> DarkPsydeLord: a todo esto usas ubuntu?
 * DarkPsydeLord corre a esconderse evitando preguntas
 * BoF entiendo jejeje
<DarkPsydeLord> realmente utilizo archlinux
<DarkPsydeLord> archlinux con el ultimo kernel lts
<BoF> a ok yo uso debian stretch
<DarkPsydeLord> bpswm + mate como entorno grafico
<DarkPsydeLord> en la computadora de mi hija hay ubuntu mate
<BoF> aunque ahora estoy sobre un mac
<DarkPsydeLord> y en la de mi esposa esta uhm dejame recordar
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que ubuntu mate tambien si no es que le deje ubuntu vanilla
<BoF> es horrible instalar linux en mac , especialmente por los ventiladores
<DarkPsydeLord> tlp
<BoF> aps
 * acacio hasta otro rato pasen linda noche👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-24
<acacio> hola
<MrTulias> hola
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , hasta otro rato👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-10-27
<anikras> hola
<anikras> alguien sabe como puedo ocultar /dev/loopX al hacer un df o un fdisk ?
<montero621> Buenos dias
<montero621> alguien me puede dar una mano
<montero621> ?
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-22
<george2002> hola papus
 * unknown_ ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-24
 * unknown_ ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-25
 * unknown_ ola👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-26
<werbler> hols
<werbler> hola*
 * unknown_ ola👀
<redips> unknown_: que tal?
<unknown_> bien aqui investigando un poco
<redips> hace pocos años esto era un hervidero, te costaba seguir algun hilo, ..., ahora parece muerto. Creo que los grupos de Whatsapp han hecho estragos
<unknown_> puede ser pero cuantos años tienen los grupos de whasapp?
<redips> unos cuantos
<unknown_> en el año 2000 y algunos años mas tarde en otra red ocurria lo mismo las salas tenian vida
<redips> el caso es que hay gente conectada
<unknown_> pero empezo a apagarse , muchas personas se marcharon otras entraban de otro modo y se apago
<redips> si
<unknown_> si pero nada que decir , yo creo que mas bien es otra etapa o epoca , el whasapp no creo sea el unico motivo
<unknown_> todo empezo antes del whasapp almenos en otras redes
<unknown_> yo aqui tengo un par de años entrando, mas biend esde que me meti de lleno en linux
<redips> Yo solia conectarme antes, y con solo leer las dudas y respuestas de la gente se enterabas de cosas interesantes
<redips> todo el mundo preguntaba y todos respondian
<redips> una locura
<redips> nuevos tiempos
<unknown_> si por eso yo  me mantengo porque a veces contesto y otras leo dudas y respuestas que me ayudan a crecer
<unknown_> por cierto te preguntare algo a ver si me sabes decir
<unknown_> tengo ubuntu en una maquina y ocupe el HD completo y quiero particionar el disco manteniendo el sistema operativo sdinm necesidad de  formatear e instalar
<unknown_> pero no doy con el modo de hacerlo
<unknown_> gparted no me deja al tener el disco montado
<redips> lo siento, no entiendo bien
<redips> quieres particionar el disco?
<redips> hda?
<unknown_> si y en el tengo instalado buenoc oncretamente es xubuntu
<redips> creo que podrias hacerlo con un livecd gparted
<unknown_> pense en  borrar particionar e instalar pero eliminaria cosas que mi mujer no quiere perder
<redips> https://gparted.org/livecd.php
<unknown_> una live cd? pero mantendria el sistema operativo tras el particionamiento?
<redips> yo supongo que si, ..., si tienes sitio suficiente
<unknown_> si hay apenas tiene espacio ocupado es de mi mujer y ella  no almacena ni descarga , total 500 GB tiene
<redips> pero, ..., si se puede preguntar,  ¿para que quieres particionarlo?
<unknown_> gracias voy a leerlo a ver
<redips> ok
<unknown_> bueno mi mujer usa juegos con el firefox y no quiere perder los niveles por donde va
<unknown_> y quiero particionarle el disco para que tenga almacenamiento para cuando le descargo las  fotos del movil y cosas asi se mantengan  independiente el sistema operativo
<unknown_> por error ocupe todo el disco al  pasar de  xp a xubuntu
<redips> entiendo
<unknown_> andaba de apurado y los apuros nunca son buenos amigos
<redips> se lo que dices.
<unknown_> si claro ya  le dije pero me dijo  tienes que borrarlo todo no no ya me costo subir otra vez
<unknown_> con xp era si o si poorque se jodio entonces era reinstalar xp o pasar a linux que estaba pendiente
<unknown_> una pregunta y si uso el gparted de una live cd de ubuntu por wejemplo no me valdria? o mejor descargar la isop de gparted redips
<redips> es lo mismo
<unknown_> entonces voy a ver como va  el paricionamieto d egparted lo que deseo y a ver si me aclaro porque tengo a live de ubuntu en el pen
<redips> correcto
<redips> ya sabes que cuando menos lo esperas "la cagas" ... asi que si tienes algo importante no viene de mas hacer una copia de seguridad
<unknown_> si es lo que pretendo buscar el modo de hace una copia quizas con el hiren que se que tiene algo para ello pero no lo tengo muy trabajado
<unknown_> redips,  la idea es estudiarlo bien y hacerlo a lo seguro de ahi es la investigacion, pero ya andaba  como en bucle , con lo que me indicaste ya tengo para seguir indagando algo mas
<redips> pues me alegro
<redips> y con clama
<redips> calma
<unknown_> si si apuro no hay es algo de calma porque si no s epuede hacer no hay problema se espera a una nueva instalacion
<redips> eso es
<redips> y si lo que quieres es eliimar los archivos del XP puede que haya otra manera
<unknown_> no no los archivos del xp se eliminaron al instalar xubuntu formateo todo el disco que estabna en dos particiones
<redips> ah, te habia entendido que seguia instalado
<redips> vale
<unknown_> no no el disco quedo en una sola particion y quiero volver a tener 2 pariciones sin eliminar xubuntu
<redips> pues como te he dicho
<redips> tendras una opcion de "crear particion nueva" y darle el tamaño que quieras
<redips> incluso puedes cambiar luego el tamaño mas tarde
<unknown_> si pero antes tengo que aclarar lo de la copia de seguridad para  evitar lios
<redips> Señores ... hasta mañana
 * unknown_ pasen linda noche , mañana  mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-10-27
 * unknown_ hola👀
<redips> saludos, que tal va la cosa del particionamiento?
<unknown_> redips,  saludos no pude aun ponerme con ello
<unknown_> pero ahi lo tengo pendiente
<redips> ok
<unknown_> antes quiero estudiar bien el backup
<redips> estoy de acuerdo
<unknown_> :-)
